# What are your pets doing right now?



## lmkhlh2006

We all know that pets tend to do interesting, entertaining and peculiar things, so I figured why not share them.

My cat is currently wedged between my laptop and I and he has a serious look of irritation on his face because he is smashing himself and apparently thinks that I should move.


----------



## Skinny

haha mine is inside my closet exploring...


----------



## boomie

My lazy kitties are sleeping...one here where I'm studying, one with SO in bed, and the pup, who is usually at my feet, is gnawing on a hollowed out bone in the living room - I just stuffed some slices of a dog food roll into it.

My one cat was laying on my notes a little while ago, helping me study


----------



## beljwl

Both my dogs are in bed for the night with my DH. My older one is under the covers next to him and my younger one is on her pillow pillow right next to my DH


----------



## queenvictoria2

My two boxers are sleeping, one on my bed one in bed with DD and William the French Bulldog is patroling the yard for birds ush:


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm at work so i have no idea what my cats are doing! probably sleeping...although it would be pretty fun to know what they do all day long.  maybe someday i need to set up my old computer camera and see what they're up to


----------



## Reesee

Ha, this is funny.  I am at work right now.  I am sure Reesee is sleeping on the couch, or peeing on the kitchen floor


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is probably napping.


----------



## clevercat

Bella (girl cat) is having a little self-clean after ating her dinner.
Murphy (new rescue boy) is sitting by my laptop, every so often walking across the keyboard. I am with him....


----------



## bagaholic85

my dog is probably staring out the window watching the new pool liner being installed lo


----------



## Odette

Sleeping.


----------



## kmccrea

My cats are making a lot of noise and knocking things off the table and refridgerator. The rabbits are chewing anything they can get their teeth on.


----------



## mm16

sleeeeeping.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Princess is....I dont know where. 

Mariah is in her bed laying on her back, asleep.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

My cat is having a staring contest with his pet fountain, he's been at it for a good 20 minutes.


----------



## chessmont

"Flat dogs" everywhere, I like to say.  Sleeping as dogs are wont to do for many hours a day, the older more than the younger.  Some soaking up the sun outside, some in the house in their comfy beds.  Unfortunately I am suffering from flat dog choking toxic gas right now...


----------



## Jeneen

Barking at his worst enemy - the UPS man!


----------



## boomie

chessmont said:


> "Flat dogs" everywhere, I like to say.  Sleeping as dogs are wont to do for many hours a day, the older more than the younger.  Some soaking up the sun outside, some in the house in their comfy beds.  Unfortunately I am suffering from flat dog choking toxic gas right now...


"Flat dog" is a cute image   My dog is flat as we speak, doing his throw-rug impersonation since he's so fluffy.

LOL at toxic gas...he must be VERY relaxed!

My kitties are...no surprise here...sleeping!  One is on my notes again!


----------



## chessmont

boomie said:


> "
> My kitties are...no surprise here...sleeping!  One is on my notes again!



-Our cats like to sleep where the warm air comes out of the computer; or they may be now walking on the computer keyboard, causing DH's character to be killed in World of Warcraft <evil Laugh> - he is addicted to that da&n thing.


----------



## afsweet

reggie is lying down in front of the couch. he's always lying down if no one is giving him attention. lazy pooch!


----------



## glamgirl84

aww this is cute! my little pup was sitting the on couch w/ me playing with his little luau girl squeaky toy (one of those loooong dog loofah toys) but when i started typing he got the idea that i was no longer paying attention and just tried to lick my juice right out of the glass!


----------



## ChiChi143

Lola is chewing on a bone and ChiChi is sitting on my bed staring at me.


----------



## kiki119

sleepy at the corner of the room... behind my floor lamp! hehe


----------



## grayxie

Harley is on my lap growling at the kids walking outside.
Chip is in his snuggle ball.
Zippy is on his orthopedic bed.
Graycie is sitting on her food table looking out the window, or on my bed.


----------



## colabear1

On her back begging for a rubbing!


----------



## missjacob

My dog is lying down around my feet. He's always within a two feet distance from me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is playing with his toy shoe lace.


----------



## KarraAnn

Cuddling!! Cutest thing ever!


----------



## leothelnss

^ *KA*, that is toooo cute!

Roxy, our big black mutt, is laying down and staring out the sliding door.
Gyles, our shiba, is curled up in a ball on the couch. He's awake, looking out the sliding door too. (there is a little grassy area back there and people walk their dogs there often)
Now Roxy is whining because a dog appeared. lol


----------



## MarneeB

My chihuahuas, Chiquita and Keke, just had a bath and are snugglling in their bed.


----------



## tater_tits

KarraAnn said:


> Cuddling!! Cutest thing ever!


 

omgsh, that IS the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## tater_tits

my 1yr old boston is trying to get my attention by placing is toys on my lap!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Omg, Karra! What a darling photo!!


----------



## iheartjuicy

My dog is currently sleeping on my foot, and snoring VERY loudly


----------



## amusic20

My dog is sleeping downstairs by the front door, which is pretty much where he's been all day, though I'm glad he's not going outside because it's raining.


----------



## wordbox

Both my beagles are sprawled out on the furniture (one on the couch, one on the recliner) sound asleep. One is snoring.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is currently on my lap purring...


----------



## boomie

Dusty is begging for fries.  Sigh.  So is the boy cat.


----------



## Irishgal

Sleeping next to me on the couch. I was gone on business travel for 3 days and DH was here with them. However, Millie much prefers me, so when I came home last night I thought she was going to cry...she was making all these happy noises and putting her paws around my neck. I miss the dogs more than I miss DH when I travel.


----------



## stellamaried

Sleeping on his favorite chair.  Doggie daycare is hard work!


----------



## afsweet

reggie is chewing on one of his favorites http://www.yourdogsuppliesstore.com/ProdImages/torobraidnaturalrawhidefiletmignondogtreats.jpg


----------



## me_love_purse

napping.....


----------



## nyhockeymom91

sleeping


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Mine is currently stalking me from the hallway...will see who wins this battle.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

My kitty is sitting by the window in the sunroom, enjoying the view and fresh air.


----------



## Mia Bella

It's my youngest dachshund's 1st birthday today and she is walking around the house with a giant bone in her mouth. She keeps trying to find a place to hide it from her sister who just came into the room and is sitting at my feet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is curled up on my SO's lap.


----------



## Sharkbait

Asleep in his bed! (And guarding his toy, of course.)


----------



## boomie

^^^how sweet!  He's so burly and handsome, then you see him all precious-like sleeping with his toy.  I need a bed like that, Dusty likes to use pillows!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sun bathing outside on my apartment balcony.


----------



## never-enough-LV

One is finishing off a nice cool "frosty paws" icecream cup and the other is watching (ate his too quickly)...


----------



## Irishgal

^^What is a frosty paws ice cream cup?


----------



## Voodoo

Our beloved Boxer doggie is asleep on the floor next to me after his latest video shoot


----------



## Loquita

_Love_ the video, Voodoo!!!    Too cute!!

My pup (see avatar) is eating his dinner...he gets watermelon (his all-time favorite) on top of his food lately, and he picks it out to eat first, _noisily_ crunching and slurping away!


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is running around the apartment like crazy!


----------



## Voodoo

^^HAHA! I miss having a house cat.  I'm ready to have another one. But Duke would never allow that ....


----------



## Voodoo

Loquita said:


> _Love_ the video, Voodoo!!!  Too cute!!
> 
> My pup (see avatar) is eating his dinner...he gets watermelon (his all-time favorite) on top of his food lately, and he picks it out to eat first, _noisily_ crunching and slurping away!


 
Thank you!  We are very fond of both of our kids! 

Your pup is so cute!


----------



## boomie

Irishgal said:


> ^^What is a frosty paws ice cream cup?


Ice cream for dogs  They LOVE them!  They have a peanut butter one my 1st dog loved.


----------



## babieejae1101

My cat Gianna is trying to cover her waste in one of litterboxes, my other cat, Jude is is lying on the table and Maddox is outside somewhere (He runs away a lot).


----------



## JSH812

Protecting the house. And making sure the loveseat smells like Hound.


----------



## Loquita

My pup is perched on the back of the sofa barking at some dudes walking below on the sidewalk...to no avail, because he is so little and fluffy everyone just looks up and laughs.  

As I type he has since moved on to investigate the can of seltzer water on the coffee table.  (Nothing gets past him!)


----------



## Loquita

boomie said:


> Ice cream for dogs  They LOVE them!  They have a peanut butter one my 1st dog loved.



Now THIS I must investigate!!  


Peanut butter is Mico's #2 fave food of all time, right after watermelon.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

My cat is currently sleeping on the suitcase that my husband brought home on friday.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is meowing at me to pet him..he's so freaking spoiled..


----------



## katybug1986

All 3 cats are asleep somewhere... on a couch or bed I'm sure!


----------



## print*model

Had to search the entire house to find Shia (cat).  He's on his back in the middle of my bed fast asleep.  Muse (rabbit) is underneath my daughter's bed while she's on her laptop.  He comes out every now and then for head-scratches and kisses.


----------



## manolowardrobe

My cat is sunbaking near the glass sliding door. It heats up nice and toasty for her there. It's brrrr freezing in Melbourne.


----------



## chessmont

One of the cats is hiding from me because I have to give him pills and liquid medicine every day; I make DH do it when he ishome, but he is gone for the week.  The cat really does hate me, I can't blame him.  He may need this fr the rest of his life.  Oh well, at least he loves my husband


----------



## i_wona

LOL, cute thread!

My dog is snuggled on his cushion and he's actually licking the cushion while he's lying down. He does this all the time.


----------



## afsweet

reggie is lying down on the floor pressed against the sofa (he only sleeps where he can have something to lean his back against). so innocent when he sleeps...such a monster when he's awake.


----------



## Loquita

My super pup is sitting next to me on the couch, making his favorite toy squeak..._incessantly. _ 

It's his way of saying:  "Play with me.  NOW."


----------



## print*model

Laying right next to me asleep on my computer table.  He's totally blocking my ability to type with my left hand so I have to type with my right hand only as I DARE not disturb His Majesty .


----------



## ChanelGirlE

my yorkie is sitting next to me on the couch.  in and out of sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I can hear my cat eating (his name tag keeps hitting the bowl)


----------



## boomie

i_wona said:


> LOL, cute thread!
> 
> My dog is snuggled on his cushion and he's actually licking the cushion while he's lying down. He does this all the time.


My dog licks pillows!  Why do they do that???

Dusty is at my feet, freaked out by a very loud thunderstorm.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

My cat just got done helping me with my Beauty Bar RAOK (yes he's licking tissue paper)


----------



## Loquita

lmkhlh2006 said:


> My cat just got done helping me with my Beauty Bar RAOK (yes he's licking tissue paper)








Too cute!


----------



## beljwl

What they do best. Sleeping.


----------



## BookerMoose

Three are curled up sleeping and watching TV with us on the bed where my feet SHOULD be (I'm sitting cross-legged because I have no room).  One is in her bed in the living room snoring.


----------



## leothelnss

Roxy is on the couch resting and Gyles is taking a time-out in the crate because he chewed a big hole in another one of DH's socks!! grrr This is the 10th or so sock that Gyle's has destroyed. So annoying!


----------



## twiggers

THe cat is sleeping on the living room table (which is about 23 out of 24 hours of the day).

Dog is just laying on the floor in front of the couch....not really sleeping, just vegging.


----------



## Loquita

Mico the Bichon is perched on the back of the couch (he thinks he's a cat), with his head on my shoulder.  

Bliss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kitty, lmk!


----------



## lmkhlh2006

^^Thanks, he's currently playing with his pet fountain.


----------



## chessmont

boomie said:


> My dog licks pillows!  Why do they do that???
> 
> Dusty is at my feet, freaked out by a very loud thunderstorm.



-not to be gross, but mybe salt from your sweat?  I had a dog that loved to lick us on our legs, arms - not face kisses.   We think cuz the salt on our skin tasted good.  He also did a hilarious thing; I had a ***** ready to whelp any day, she was laying on her back on the couch with her big belly up (just days from due date) and he was licking her belly because she was leaking milk! O M G.  Talk about taking advantage of circumstances


----------



## boomie

I totally believe it, chessmont.  Eew.  Maybe I should get him a salt lick like they have for guinea pigs!  That's why he licks those pillows!!!!

LOL at the milk incident!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is hiding under the dining table waiting for me to get up and walk by to pounce at me!  (He does it every single night around 9pm)


----------



## Loquita

Mico is on top of the couch, snoring like a _lumberjack_ (all 10 pounds of him).


----------



## rainedrop1019

Driving me crazy! They've been running around in the kitchen and by my feet while I'm trying to cook. I'm so paranoid I'm going to drop something and accidentally burn them. Time to put up my doggie gate and keep them in the living room....


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is on my lap purring loudly.


----------



## Scorpio1101

Our cat is hiding in the basement from our 5 week old son.  I keep telling her this is her only opportunity to hang out with a human being that weighs less than her, she is still adjusting.  lol


----------



## chessmont

chessmont said:


> -not to be gross, but mybe salt from your sweat?  I had a dog that loved to lick us on our legs, arms - not face kisses.   We think cuz the salt on our skin tasted good.  He also did a hilarious thing; I had a ***** ready to whelp any day, she was laying on her back on the couch with her big belly up (just days from due date) and he was licking her belly because she was leaking milk! O M G.  Talk about taking advantage of circumstances



-  just recalled another thing that pointed to salt; when I cried,he licked my face- and it wasn't for comforing me, based on the other evidence.  He never ever licked my face any other time.

I miss him.  He has been gone since 2005 - at almost 17.


----------



## chessmont

rainedrop1019 said:


> Driving me crazy! They've been running around in the kitchen and by my feet while I'm trying to cook. I'm so paranoid I'm going to drop something and accidentally burn them. Time to put up my doggie gate and keep them in the living room....



- I worry about that too, when I have to move a hot pan (especially pasta in water) from the cooktop to the sink; the dogs are milling around waiting for falling crumbs.


----------



## Mia Bella

I'm laying with Jolie on the guest bedroom bed & surfing the web because I can't sleep. DH is in our bedroom and 5 minutes ago I could hear him saying, "Nooo. What is going on? Ugggggghhhh." I walked into the room and Emma was sitting *right on top of his back and squeaking her squeaker toy*.  She is now with me....still squeakering her crawfish toy.


----------



## herny110

hahaha my lazy kitties are sleeping right now...


----------



## twiggers

Cat is sleeping on the floor (as usual). Dog is next to my feet just lazing around....waiting for his morning frisbee time.


----------



## Loquita

Mia Bella said:


> I'm laying with Jolie on the guest bedroom bed & surfing the web because I can't sleep. DH is in our bedroom and 5 minutes ago I could hear him saying, "Nooo. What is going on? Ugggggghhhh." I walked into the room and Emma was sitting *right on top of his back and squeaking her squeaker toy*.  She is now with me....still squeakering her crawfish toy.



LOL!  My dog does the exact same thing!!  Grabs a squeaky and stands on top of you while you are asleep, going at it until you wake up and play with him.


----------



## Loquita

My little dude is wedged between the back cushion and frame of the couch, per usual; he can barely keep his eyes open once he gets back there...


----------



## lmkhlh2006

^^That's so cute!


----------



## jellybebe

My bunny is munching on veggies! He gave up and started eating his own food after I refused to give him more treats.


----------



## Mia Bella

LOL! To the untrained eye he looks like he was walking and he fell in the crack and can't get out!  Silly boy!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is cleaning himself.


----------



## Odette

Loquita I just love the pics of your bichon baby!

Izzie is sleeping on the recliner chair and Sasha is sleeping on my feet.  They are usually done with the day's activities by 8pm.


----------



## Loquita

ImASadGiraffe said:


> Loquita I just love the pics of your bichon baby!
> 
> Izzie is sleeping on the recliner chair and Sasha is sleeping on my feet.  They are usually done with the day's activities by 8pm.



Thanks so much!!  

Right now Mico is sleeping in his bed next to me at the kitchen table...we went shopping for a few hours this evening and he is pooooooooped.


----------



## mcmahan706

Rascal is asleep on Pete's dog bed. Pete is asleep on the floor. Hank, Emma and Sam are outside probably eating pears from the pear tree. Oops. phone rang, Pete looked up.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is on my SO's lap right now.


----------



## boomie

Dusty is panting at my feet.  Always with the panting.


----------



## bagsforme

My dog always sits behind me on my chair when I'm on the computer.  My cat sits next the computer, sometimes lays between the keyboard and screen.  They are usually by my side.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is sunbathing outside on my apartment balcony.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Laying in front of the AC.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is standing up against my shoulder trying to chew my hair!! What a weirdo..


----------



## Cherrasaki

My dog is laying beside me on the floor napping!


----------



## print*model

Shia just woke up from a long nap in the sun in front of the patio door.  He's now eating and crunching really loud!


----------



## linpaddy

My dwarf hamster is curled up on some tissue paper in a corner from his cage.  Usually, he sleeps in his coconut hut but it's warm today.

DH is waiting for him to wait up so that we can feed our ham his afternoon treat.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is laying down next to me on the floor.


----------



## boxermom

Sabo is laying on our bed.  He had his head on my pillow earlier, so I changed it lol!


----------



## superBag

birkin is playing w/ her playmates(POM, LAB, and BAssethound) right now LOL (just got a call from home)


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Laying on the floor with my husband, it looks like they are watching TV.


----------



## ChiChi143

Sleeping on my bed


----------



## tadpolenyc

curled up on the couch waiting to see me off to work.


----------



## wordbox

I'm sandwiched between two sleeping beagles.


----------



## Loquita

wordbox said:


> I'm sandwiched between two sleeping beagles.



Beagles rock!  I can't think of a better place to be.  


My dog is curled up asleep in his bed on the floor next to the kitchen table...he is _pooped_ because we just played ball for a while.


----------



## tadpolenyc

she's still lyin' on that couch. oh! she just usurped my bf's spot when he got up to use the computer. haha!


----------



## lodilove

My little dog is squished in her favorite spot, between the back of the couch and the cushions.


----------



## ChiChi143

ChiChi is laying on my bed.  Lola is sitting by the window looking outside.


----------



## Loquita

lodilove said:


> My little dog is squished in her favorite spot, between the back of the couch and the cushions.



That's where my dog likes to hang out, too!!  

See:
 (He can barely stay awake once we gets wedged in there...


----------



## superBag

wow loquita, your baby is tooooo cute


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Sleeping on the recliner.


----------



## oscarcat729

My girly cat is curled up in her cat condo, sleeping and being generally adorable


----------



## auroraskye

The dog is lying behind my chair waiting for us to go on a walk (me, I'm waiting for it to stop being 100 degrees outside). The cats.. are sleeping in various spots around the house.


----------



## ProfNot

My pug is not going near the bathroom door.

She had a bath in the tub an hour ago.

She still thinks I owe her more bath-bonus cookie biscuits.


----------



## zoesma

beauty is sunning herself on the porch dreaming doggie dreams....


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is sleeping next to my SO on the couch.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

He thinks he's hiding in the closet, but I know exactly where his hiding spot is.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

The cats are all snoozing.   They have to conserve their energy for their 2:00 a.m. romps!!!!


----------



## Embratt

Eating!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is cleaning himself.


----------



## ChiChi143

ChiChi is sleeping and Lola is in her bed chewing on a bone


----------



## Lilwalnut

The 2 cats are chasing each other and the dog is sleeping!


----------



## superBag

my black lab is having seizures right now.... I am currently waiting for my vet to aarive  *sigh*


----------



## floridasun8

Hope your baby is okay superBag!

My boy Freedom is currently freaking out because of the storm.  He is alternating scratching at the floor and hiding in the corner.  *sigh*

My girl Glory, of which nothing bothers her is laying under my feet.


----------



## girliceclimber

My kitten Luca is freaking out because I put a collar on him for the first time.  I'm playing with him to distract him but every 10 minutes or so he realizes it's still there and starts trying to chew at it.


----------



## girliceclimber

superBag said:


> my black lab is having seizures right now.... I am currently waiting for my vet to aarive  *sigh*



Hope your lab is ok!  This must be scary :s.


----------



## BlueKat

My cat is sitting here with me and looking out the window, watching people walk their dogs.  My dog is in the back yard playing ball with DH.  She loves for my DH to kick tennis balls so that she can chase them down.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is playing with my SO's shoe string.


----------



## superBag

floridasun8 said:


> Hope your baby is okay superBag!
> 
> My boy Freedom is currently freaking out because of the storm. He is alternating scratching at the floor and hiding in the corner. *sigh*
> 
> My girl Glory, of which nothing bothers her is laying under my feet.


 

thanks dear! 2days ago she was okay  thank God...  whew!!!!


----------



## superBag

girliceclimber said:


> Hope your lab is ok! This must be scary :s.


 

yes, it was hell  thank God it was just some flu or something, the seizure just went away after few hours, thanks sweeeeteeee  hugs!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

One cat is asleep by my feet, the other is asleep in the washing machine


----------



## lmkhlh2006

^^That' so cute, mine is laying on the floor near the kitchen waiting for his dinner.


----------



## Brooke11

My two dogs are celebrating their birthdays!!  Since my dogs are both rescues, I don't know their true birthdays, but I have celebrated my dog, Cara's birthday on August 11 for the past five years, and Emily's past two birthdays on the 11th.  

They got plenty of treats, some Greenies and DentaBones, a special breakfast and dinner, doggie Bark Bars, and Emily got a new pink harness and Cara got a new bed.  Right now they are passed out from all the celebrating 

The kitties have decided there is a mouse or something else very exciting living under the sink, so they are all crowded in the kitchen staring at the cabinet under the sink.  It may be their imagination, but I hope the mouse (or whatever it is) decides this is a bad place to live and moves out soon--I wouldn't want to be a mouse in a house with 4 kitties!


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is standing against my shoulder and purring so loudly..I can barely type!!


----------



## BlueKat

My cat is hissing at my son for some reason or other. And the dog is watching TV with DH.


----------



## Brooke11

my dog Cara is trying to catch a fly that got inside.  It is really funny watching her -- she is soo intent on watching it, then she'll lunge.  She's been trying for about thirty minutes now with no luck.


----------



## nataliam1976

My cat is pretending that he is almost starved to death so that I give him some lasagne...no way, dude!


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is laying on the floor next to me.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Baxter is asleep and snoring very loudly.  The others are off in the house somewhere being very quiet. Which means they are probably up to no good!


----------



## oh reverie

Trying to get his ball from under the pull-out bed


----------



## zoesma

sleeping,,,,as usual...lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute doggie, ohrev!

Cat is currently under the bed.


----------



## blue996

My cat Bordeaux is sitting next to me and pawing me for attention.  My other cat Samson is sleeping in a closet.  Abby (my dog) is sleeping next to Bordeaux.  It's all very calm


----------



## oh reverie

Thanks sweetpea! Although he looks a little evil peering out from under the couch


----------



## Embratt

Our new kitty just visited her litter box and made a big stinky!


----------



## yen800

mine is just on the chair watching tv lol


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is licking my ankle....


----------



## wordbox

One dog is sleeping and the other is watching out the front window.


----------



## Cindi

Mine are all looking very put out since I applied their flea protection.


----------



## bnjj

Crawling all over me and the laptop and generally being a nuisance.


----------



## Jahpson

Shah is chewing on Mr. Blue (long stuffed chew toy) and shaking it with his head. Its actually quite comical...wait, now he has my flip flop!! LOL


update: now he is running back and forth in the house. Its so hilarious to watch. He wants to play but Im so exhausted. I cannot keep up with him


----------



## Jahpson

Green Zebra said:


> Maddie is licking my ankle....



is that maddie in your avatar? She is an absolutely gem!! gorgeous


----------



## zoesma

beauty is watching the kids eat cream cheese bagels and hoping they will drop one for her....lol
pirate is jumping around and hiding under beauty's bed.....and playing with a piece of her food that he got out of the bowl...
tyler is probably upstairs snoozing in my bed.....


----------



## miu2

at the vets, getting their teeth cleaned.


----------



## iheartjuicy

Roxie is out on the patio, chasing a lizard. She has been trying to catch that thing for an hour!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Maui (2 year old pekingese) is resting her head on Saki (4 year old pekingese) while he takes a nap awww...


----------



## wordbox

^ Too cute!


----------



## aklein

Giving each otther a bath while taking turns swatting at each other and chewing on ears.
Piper just pounced on Dante and he rabbit kicked her.


----------



## twin53

sleeping


----------



## iheartjuicy

Roxie is sitting outside, watching the cars drive by.


----------



## dallas

It is bitterly cold here this morning and they are all still asleep in their beds. Half their luck.


----------



## kiki119

bumming his head against my toes... to get his head scratched


----------



## ChiChi143

Lola is trying to steal ChiChi's bone


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with one of his cat toys.


----------



## BlueKat

My cat is desperately trying to take a bite of my coconut cake while I am distracted on the Forum.


----------



## Green Zebra

Jahpson said:


> is that maddie in your avatar? She is an absolutely gem!! gorgeous




Yes, that's Maddie...thanks!


----------



## Danica

All three of them are sleeping on the couch beside me. Maya is snoring.


----------



## iheartjuicy

She is sitting in her chair and staring at me. I brought two of her treats down with me, and she knows I have them.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is trying to extract the squeaker from her stuffed animal dog toy.


----------



## Sharkbait

"Mom, seriously, I need a bigger chair."


----------



## floridasun8

^ That pic is soo cute!  

Both my furkids just had a spoonful of vanilla ice cream.  My boy is now outside sniffing and barking every now and then and my girl is just hanging out.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute pic, sharkbait!

Cat is currently on my SO's lap.


----------



## Embratt

Kitten is playing with a feathered toy. The other two are snoozing.


----------



## 336

Moymoy is staring at me. I wonder what she thinks of me.


----------



## bagaholic85

snuggling with my sister, who is sick


----------



## restricter

Jinjy is dreaming of his next shopping trip and his own Mastercard.


----------



## sheanabelle

Jo is sleeping with her seal...


----------



## Sweetpea83

restricter said:


> Jinjy is dreaming of his next shopping trip and his own Mastercard.




Omg how cute! Does he do well in those carriers?? My cat hates those things! He crys non stop!!


----------



## restricter

Sweetpea83 said:


> Omg how cute! Does he do well in those carriers?? My cat hates those things! He crys non stop!!



He loves it.  

I have a carrier that we use for his weekly acupuncture and other vet visits.  The carrier for the stroller is used exclusively for special outings and he definitely knows the difference.

Jinjy is not only well-behaved during his shopping trips (we've had two so far) but he's absolutely fascinated with everything around him.  He's such a curious, happy little guy!  And he's got a fan club now.  The only complaint I've ever heard was during our stroll through Tiffany.   I agreed with him on that one, though.


----------



## 336

Touching my garlic bread. Silly little girl.


----------



## Sweetpea83

restricter said:


> He loves it.
> 
> I have a carrier that we use for his weekly acupuncture and other vet visits.  The carrier for the stroller is used exclusively for special outings and he definitely knows the difference.
> 
> Jinjy is not only well-behaved during his shopping trips (we've had two so far) but he's absolutely fascinated with everything around him.  He's such a curious, happy little guy!  And he's got a fan club now.  The only complaint I've ever heard was during our stroll through Tiffany.   I agreed with him on that one, though.




He is too cute!! He gets weekly acupuncture treatments? That's too funny!


----------



## restricter

Sweetpea83 said:


> He is too cute!! He gets weekly acupuncture treatments? That's too funny!



He has chronic interstitial cystitis so we're trying acupuncture and so far, it's working.  Jinjy lives an interesting life.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh poor baby!


----------



## floridasun8

*sigh* It just started raining here so my boy is now freaking out, scratching at the floor, panting and just being a nervous, clingy boy.   The girl, nothing ever bothers her  lol   she is just sitting at the top of the steps.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is hiding under the bed.


----------



## golden's mom

It's 10:15, time for their first naps of the day. Later they'll bark at the garbage pickup.  Love Monday and Thursdays!


----------



## praisey

Sniffing my mouth, i just had durian!


----------



## beljwl

one is laying next to me. I have no idea where the other one is. I am sure he is on one of his 8 beds.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

my female dog is hunting my kitten... they love playing with eachother...
and my male dog is sleeping on the ikea chair...


----------



## fluffly

Our pup sleeping with our kitten.  Soo cute  Ben loves our kitten Luke and becomes really clingy.  Luke usually don't like sleeping beside him despite Ben persistance but right now they are so cute.


----------



## ~Mina~

sleeping in his bed, in the sun shine.


----------



## twin53

still sleeping i think


----------



## Green Zebra

getting a  body massage from DH....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is cleaning himself.


----------



## BlueKat

My drama queen is patiently waiting at the front door for DH and DS to come home.  This is, of course, after she threw her usual drama fit when DH and DS left to go the store. LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie grabbed a pair of my panties out of the laundry and is running around the house with them...  little brat!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is chewing on a shoe lace.


----------



## mm16

My mom is just about to brush my dogs teeth before their bedtime..I swear they are like her children.


----------



## Lilwalnut

One cat is sleeping and the other is trying to get my attention by purring and walking all over me!  The dog is sleeping, too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is sun bathing outside on my apartment balcony.


----------



## windycityaj

1 cat sleeping, 1 cat hiding, 1 cat eating.


----------



## ChiChi143

ChiChi is drinking water and Lola is walking around.


----------



## zoesma

sleeping,,,,sleeping....sleeping....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on my lap..purring.


----------



## zoesma

beauty is outside doing her business,,,,pirate is in the kitchen in a basket,,,and tyler is making some awfull racket upstairs jumping and running....


----------



## chanelbelle7

My 70 lb Labradoodle Bella is sleeping on my bed. She is on her back, belly up, bottom legs spread apart like a butterfly and front paws curled and suspended in air. This seems to be her favorite position!


----------



## twin53

sitting next to each other


----------



## zoesma

two kitties sleeping a ball together in a basket that they love....beauty is hunting for the peanut butter sandwiches left on the floor by my kids....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is running around like a maniac!


----------



## Jeneen

trying to eat bugs... sigh


----------



## Jeannam2008

Licorice is just laying on my bed watching me like a hawk, because she knows I have a plate of food in front of me. So she's waiting for her bite


----------



## oh reverie

Puppy is pouting at my feet because I'm too absorbed in TPF to pay him any mind


----------



## twin53

sleeping together on my son's bed


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sitting in the kitchen by their dishes, waiting for their dinner!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating.


----------



## MidNiteSun

nikki & cotton are sleeping in their beds in their bedroom.  aussie is sleeping with dh in our bed (with his blankie).  taking an afternoon nap.  they're just too lazy...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat sneaked up on the bed (he's being a brat..he knows not to be on there!)


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is on her back, at my feet, chewing a pull ring toy...


----------



## BlueKat

Cat is sitting on a window sill and watching the activity outside, and dog is playing with DH.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Cat#1 is napping on the dinning table in the next room
Cat#2 is playing with their water bowl in here with me
Cat#3 is stalking kookaburras in the back yard, since he's only a yr old he's never seen/heard them before today! He's been at it since they starting laughing over an hr ago


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on the bedroom window sill.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is sleeping on the bed with DH


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is hiding under the dining table.


----------



## BlueKat

Cat is sitting in my lap.


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Spike is chasing a fly


----------



## twin53

one is eating and one is sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping under the bed.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

One is outside roaming around, one is sitting in the window meowing to go out (he's not allowed after dark!), and the other is meowing around and looking for her fave toy mouse. Yes, 3 cats!


----------



## shockboogie

Curled up on the couch beside me.


----------



## Jahpson

we just got finished playing a game of cat and mouse (ironically) my pal shah (a dog) was the mouse and I was the cat. that running around has got me beat.

i think he wants to continue play


confirmed...play is over. he made a spot on the carpet!


----------



## Green Zebra

lying on a new sheepskin rug I bought for her....she snuggled in nicely, and is having happy dreams!


----------



## 336

Lovebird is sleeping, cat is dreaming about running or something; her paws and whiskers are twitching.


----------



## mymeimei02

MeiMei is going neurotic on me can you say spoiled little brat...sheesh


----------



## miu miu1

sleeping and snoring


----------



## hellosunshine

he is sleeping in my room.....


----------



## Sharkbait

Sleeping on his chair, in the position I call the "Tuck and Roll"


----------



## aquablueness

hehe, thought i'd post a picture too! This is my mom's doggie, her name is Chili, she's sun bathing right now- one of her most favorite activities of all time .


----------



## twin53

eating


----------



## ChiChi143

ChiChi is sleeping and Lola is sitting on my lap


----------



## agart245

My cat Snowflake is hunting chipmunks through the screen door in the breezeway!


----------



## Brooke11

my dogs are wrestling -- snorts and sneezes galore!  my kitties are all pretty sleepy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating.


----------



## BlueKat

Dog is sleeping, and cat is hissing at my son for no reason (I think he caught her by surprise as he walked by).


----------



## jellyunicorn123

one is sleeping in his igloo..the other she's eating. lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is cleaning himself.


----------



## twin53

lazing around looking cute


----------



## ChiChi143

Both of my Chi's are sleeping


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is crashed!  Totally crashed!!  LOL


----------



## miu miu1

Paulchen is barking at the handyman


----------



## lazeny

My DeeDee is currently sleeping, w/ her face tucked in on the corner of my pillow and her paw over my starfish plushy. And she's also snoring.


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch, my cat  just took a dump and he is running back in forth and meowing at the same time. WOW


----------



## carlinha

sammy (viszla mix) is playing with his rubber bone

kaya (english bull terrier) is on the couch snuggling with her daddy


----------



## krislynne

Sonny is trying to sleep, but Daisy keeps agitating him, trying to get him to play.  She's lucky he loves her so much and is so patient and gentle with her!


----------



## twin53

roaming around the house


----------



## .pursefiend.

JD and Star are both at the groomers probably reeking havoc on the entire place and inciting riots amongst the other dogs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is running around like a  maniac.


----------



## Necromancer

Well, they're all doing nothing at the moment. One of my cats is here in the study while hubby and I are on our computers. He was eating his biscuits, but has fallen asleep headfirst in the bowl. He does that a lot and I suspect he does that intentionally so no one else can eat the biscuits. He's a big fat guts.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie snuck upstairs to sleep with DH....


----------



## BlueKat

My dog is taking a walk with DH, and my cat is prowling around outside.


----------



## twin53

cats are sleeping


----------



## Jahpson

resting on the floor next to his favorite chew toy.

thank goodness, a couple of minutes ago he was going beserck because he wanted to play. but its raining hard out


----------



## Jahpson

.pursefiend. said:


> JD and Star are both at the groomers probably reeking havoc on the entire place and inciting riots amongst the other dogs



lol


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is pulling all the stuffing out of her new stuffed animal toy...(BTW, this is the same toy she received from her trainer for completing obedience class...)  LOL!


----------



## RGabriele

Sorella is probably sleeping in a closet or cupboard. Samantha is sleeping on the couch. Beau is not feeling well and is hiding out in Nick's crate. Nick is guarding his ball until one of us is able and willing to play with him. He is all about the ball. Beau, instead, is the original couch potato. The two cats, Sorella and Samantha, will rpobably play later with one of their "mousies", those mouse like toys which you can get in 10 or 12 packs in the super market or at the petstore.


----------



## +stePHANie+

benji the cat is sleeping outside, teddy the dog is probably sleeping in his bed, or on my sister's bed. it's a slow lazy day. the 2 bunnies are at work with my sister (she's a vet), they're taking professional photos today and all the staff members are bringing in some pets.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is hiding under the dining room table...ready to pounce if someone walks by it.


----------



## zoesma

cats are up probably sleeping (what else is new..lol) and beauty is sleeping ....as usual...lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating.


----------



## kbela1

Green Zebra said:


> Maddie is pulling all the stuffing out of her new stuffed animal toy...(BTW, this is the same toy she received from her trainer for completing obedience class...)  LOL!



LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is trying to jump on my lap.


----------



## luvprada

Dogs are settling in for the night.


----------



## twin53

cats are sleeping


----------



## yeliab

Pups are all eating dinner... Yum!!


----------



## Necromancer

What are they doing? Nothing, of course. Lazy buggers.  I'm going to play frisbee with my dog in a minute...that should wake him up.


----------



## zoesma

Beauty is sleeping....tyler is sleeping on the dog bed,,,and pirate is sleeping on top (yes...on top) of the hamsters cage....lol


----------



## wonderwoman9

my kitty is napping on the back of the couch next to me. lazy!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

kitty outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat sneaked up on the bed...


----------



## twin53

bugging DH


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie's on the deck...with her head poking between the rails, watching the neighborhood...


----------



## lmkhlh2006

He's currently plopped down next to my laptop, staring at me.


----------



## madamefifi

Baby kitties (Hector, Rufus, Arthur) are what we like to call "ruckus-ing", Dolores is watching them suspiciously from the couch, Zuul is sleeping on the coffee table, Laszlo aka Poopie just got out of the much-coveted Birthday Box to go into the kitchen for a bite, Gozer and Fifi are chillin in the bedroom, Clarence is On The Down-Low, and I have no idea where Cosmo is. Ace and Sadie are outside patrolling the perimeter.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on the bedroom window sill.


----------



## miu miu1

My dog is out jogging with my boyfriend


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping..


----------



## Handbag Gems

I have 4 cats, - 2 of the girls are sleeping peacefully on my bed, not sure where the other two are, but I suspect snoozing somewhere as I am the only one home right now.   Frankly, I would love to be snoozing with them......


----------



## twin53

cats are sleeping


----------



## lmkhlh2006

My cat has been staring at the fridge for about 20 minutes.


----------



## jpgoeth

Doggy is chewing on the lever that makes the seat go up and down on my office chair... I shouldn't let him do it but it's so cute and it makes him so happy...


----------



## Sweetpea83

lmkhlh2006 said:


> My cat has been staring at the fridge for about 20 minutes.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

^^He does it all the time, every time the fridge opens he goes running into the kitchen and will try to jump in.


----------



## manke

my hedgehog is sleeping in my left hand as i type with my right hand. soon he will be too big to fit in my tiny hand, though.


----------



## Voodoo

Duke is eating his dinner....and making a mess


----------



## Firefly32

My three puggles are playing


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is lying next to my SO on the sofa while he plays his video game..lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

manke said:


> my hedgehog is sleeping in my left hand as i type with my right hand. soon he will be too big to fit in my tiny hand, though.




Your hedgehogs are so cute!


----------



## Voodoo

Duke is laying at the foot of DD's bed...she's sick and he wants her to feel better.


----------



## IcyPurple

My cat is sleeping.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

My cat is to lazy to get all the way in the window, he is sitting on top of the chair next to the window and shoving his head through the blinds.


----------



## yeliab

All sleeping!!  Zzzzzzzz!


----------



## ChiChi143

Playing "tug of war" with a stuffed rabbit.


----------



## Green Zebra

eating peanut butter and kibble out of a Kong


----------



## nathansgirl1908

My cat is stretched out next to me snoozing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is playing with his favorite toy.


----------



## tresjoliebags

My maltese (Jolie) is playing with her bone.


----------



## AngelBABY84

Such an adorable thread!! I don't have any pets :cry:. I used to have a cat named Felix and he used love to hide under furniture.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on my lap..being a brat!


----------



## yeliab

My pups are sleeping...  Zzzzz....    Hey they're always sleeping!!


----------



## Brooke11

My Abby is 'hunting' pretend mice and meowing very loudly


----------



## L etoile

My dog is lying on the rug, staring at me.  He loves to watch people!


----------



## twin53

the cats are huddled together on my son's computer chair


----------



## clevercat

All sleeping, including my little foster kitten - at only just coming up to three weeks old, he spends 90% of his time snoozing...


----------



## miu miu1

Doggy is begging for food


----------



## White Orchid

Female cat 1 is sleeping.

Female cat 2 just awoke waiting to be fed.

Female cat 3 just stole some beef strips -- read: EXPENSIVE beef strips -- I had defrosting [and the floor is a mess!] on the kitchen bench.

Female cat 4 is seated next to me paw out-stretched asking me to feed her some Haloumi cheese I'm snacking on.

Sanity progess: barely hanging in there!!!


----------



## White Orchid

Green Zebra said:


> Maddie is pulling all the stuffing out of her new stuffed animal toy...(BTW, this is the same toy she received from her trainer for completing obedience class...)  LOL!


I demand she has her title revoked.  And I thought those Miss America pageants were bad enough with their scandals!


----------



## White Orchid

Sharkbait said:


> "Mom, seriously, I need a bigger chair."


Or alternatively dear, you could try losing some weight!


----------



## Jahpson

last night Shah found a new interest...a tennis ball


----------



## Sweetpea83

SO is taking the cat out for a walk..I can see them both from the bedroom window.


----------



## ShkBass

my oscar is sleeping next to me on the couch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is running around like a maniac.


----------



## aaallabama

zoesma said:


> Beauty is sleeping....tyler is sleeping on the dog bed,,,*and pirate is sleeping on top (yes...on top) of the hamsters cage....lol*



_*^^ LOL!!!*_


----------



## aaallabama

Green Zebra said:


> getting a  body massage from DH....



_*^^ my DH does that too!!!*_


----------



## Divyaangana

Lady (my Laso) is sleeping in front of the heater and Bentley(my boxer/pit) is chewing on a chew toy next to her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping.


----------



## aaallabama

^^ paddington, our mischievous 1 year old bichon pup, is chewing DH's guitar-stand (oops!!!) ush:p


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is trying (unsuccessfully) to climb on the sofa between me and DH.

"Maddie, get down!"  _(Maddie gets down, and tries to climb up again...)_
"Maddie, get down!"  _(Maddie gets down, and tries to climb up again...)_
"Maddie, get down!"  _(Maddie gets down, and tries to climb up again...)_

etc., etc., etc....


----------



## SaqueFemme

My baby Beardies are sleeping.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Watching cartoons. They LOVE toonies.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on my lap.


----------



## pandanoir

oskar boo is trying to knock everything off my nightstand table and is succeeding


----------



## leothelnss

Gyles is napping in front of his crate and Roxy is sitting by the sliding glass door


----------



## Jahpson

Shah is napping and he just laid a huge fart! gooodd it stinks!!


----------



## twin53

just dozing


----------



## aaallabama

SaqueFemme said:


> Watching cartoons. They LOVE toonies.



_*^^ OMG> so cute, i love it!!!*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is playing with my SO.


----------



## .pursefiend.

star is stretched out sleep and stealing all the blankets and i'm laying on the edge of the bed. ush:


----------



## Irishgal

The doxies are smashed next to me, one on right and one on left, sleeping.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie's sleeping, curled up next to me on the sofa...but she keeps trying to put her head on my laptop keyboard...too cute!


----------



## bravorodrig

Following daddy around/lounging on our bed while he brushed his teeth.  Yeah, it's lazy sunday in our household!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping under the bed.


----------



## Divyaangana

Lady is sleeping in her chair. Bentley has hoarded all of the chew bones and is taking turns gnawing on each of them.


----------



## twin53

sleeping


----------



## Sharkbait

Playing with his Big Pig - and that's not a euphemism for anything.  He really has a big pig!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha cute!


----------



## Divyaangana

Sharkbait said:


> Playing with his Big Pig - and that's not a euphemism for anything.  He really has a big pig!



That's adorable! Where did you find that toy? It looks like something my Bentley would really enjoy.


----------



## Sharkbait

The pig is from this site: http://www.vipproducts.com/retail/files/index.php?cPath=27_301&products_id=423

These toys are the ONLY ones that Ayrton cannot destroy in seconds.  He has the Ultimate Bone and the Ultimate Fish and both are going on 7 months, so they are worth every penny!

More pics...


----------



## Green Zebra

*Sharkbait: * What a handsome dog!!!  Oh and love the pig!  Yes, those toys are the best, aren't they?  Maddie has a boomerang from the same manufacturer....it's one of the only toys she can't destroy.  I like that their toys are rated by numbers as to how durable they are as well.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Dogs are so funny and cute. I wish I could have one here but it's not allowed.

My babies are basking in the afternoon sun.


----------



## ChiChi143

Lola is on my bed chewing a bone and ChiChi is playing with "Mr. Bunny" (his favorite stuffed toy).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is cleaning himself.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love the pics of pets in action


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is wagging her tail in her sleep...must be dreaming of cookies


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ sleeping under the bed *


----------



## missyanne

Sharkbait said:


> The pig is from this site: http://www.vipproducts.com/retail/files/index.php?cPath=27_301&products_id=423
> 
> These toys are the ONLY ones that Ayrton cannot destroy in seconds.  He has the Ultimate Bone and the Ultimate Fish and both are going on 7 months, so they are worth every penny!
> 
> More pics...



omg! that pic is priceless!!! haha i love it!! 

my dog is curled up like a ball (reminds me of a cat) and sleeping on top of my pillow like she's a queen.


----------



## petitechouchou

My hamster Madison is sleeping in her sky box


----------



## Sharkbait

Ayrton is sleeping....because I just dragged his ass on a three mile run!


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is chewing on her dinasaur nylabone....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is trying to eat my hair..


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is trying to eat my peanut butter snack....


----------



## Necromancer

What are your pets doing right now? They're all sleeping, it's what they do best.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Watching a squirrel


----------



## lmkhlh2006

^^That's really cute.  My cat is sleeping in his bed.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

sleeping in a chair in the sunroom


----------



## .pursefiend.

in the floor begging while i eat


----------



## lucywife

SaqueFemme said:


> Watching a squirrel


 
That is a really cool picture!
My baby is eating her raw chicken.


----------



## Necromancer

That's so cute, *Saque*.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on bedroom window sill.


----------



## Jeannam2008

My dog is somewhere under my bed sheets sleeping.


----------



## JennMSU

sleeping under the couch. he's been out for awhile! maybe i'll hear the tail-end of puppy dreams, awwwww.


----------



## petitechouchou

Madison is sipping on her water bottle before bed time


----------



## Spendaholic

trying to sleep on the sofa custion on the sofa. but barking at people going past the house.


----------



## designergoods

my two dogs (black pug and coton de tuleur) are sunning themselves on our eating outdoor table.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is sunbathing by the patio door.


----------



## Green Zebra

enjoying her birthday!!!


----------



## yeliab

Pups are all sleeping!!


----------



## ChiChi143

ChiChi & Lola are eating


----------



## Expat

In between doing the Shiba 500, Kita is trying to play Wii Golf with DH and his mate.

it is NOT going well LOL!


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ chewing his meatstick*


----------



## aaallabama

Expat said:


> In between doing the Shiba 500, Kita is trying to play Wii Golf with DH and his mate.
> 
> it is NOT going well LOL!


_*
^^ LOL!!!*_ :lolots:


----------



## aaallabama

Green Zebra said:


> enjoying her birthday!!!


_*
^^ happy b-day maddie!!!*_ artyhat:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on one of his daily walks..


----------



## Green Zebra

aaallabama said:


> _*
> ^^ happy b-day maddie!!!*_ artyhat:


Maddie says "thanks"!!!

I'll post some birthday photos of her soon...


----------



## lucywife

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating..


----------



## flashy.stems

my yorkie is sleeping in his cozy bed.


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ throwing his toys off the bed*_


----------



## yeliab

They are watching TV!!    Seriously!!  They are lying on DH and watching TV with him!


----------



## Voodoo

lucywife said:


> Sleeping


 
Your abby is beautiful!

Duke is watching while I get stuff ready for Football Day chili dogs.  He doesn't get one no matter how sad he looks


----------



## Necromancer

Mine are all inside and are all asleep. It's quite cool today so the aircon is on and it's nice and warm in the house and they're loving it.


----------



## luvprada

They are doing as little as possible.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is sleeping...probably dreaming of her birthday supper and gifts!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is running around like a maniac..


----------



## petitechouchou

Hamster is in her exercise ball banging agaisnt everything in the house...


----------



## Expat

Raymi (cat) is hiding and asleep somewhere 'cos it's raining and he doesn't want to be friends with the puppy..

Kita (pup) is crashed out under my feet after a vet's visit. "I don't like the vet, mum. She sticks things up my butt! "


----------



## qcescada

I am at work so she's probably sleeping or "chatting with/mildly barking at"  other dogs walking past the apt.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is standing up against my shoulder..being a brat. He's making it really hard for me to type..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is comforting my sick SO by laying on top of his chest.


----------



## Iscats

My animals are snuggling by the fire, expecting 12-24" of SNOW tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## LuvManoloB

My cats are all sacked out on the couch in various places sleeping soundly.


----------



## buzzytoes

My dog has been leaning against the couch for about the last five minutes trying her hardest not to fall asleep. Her eyes keep slowly closing and then she'll sway a little bit and wake herself up. She just now decided it might be a good idea to lay down.


----------



## yeliab

Pups are all sleeping...


----------



## Necromancer

They're all eating some steak. The cats are eating diced pieces, the dog is eating whole blade steak with the bone in.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is at my feet..just looking at me, lol!


----------



## Irishgal

Well, to be honest, Mina is licking her, uh, behind, and Millie is looking at her with a look of disgust rarely found on a dog's face.


----------



## berta

Doodles is watching Leno, Travis is chewing on his bone and the baby is watching Travis, waiting.


----------



## flashy.stems

my yorkie is currently getting SUPER excited by the halloween decorating going on ~=oD


----------



## yeliab

Eating breakfast!!     yumm....


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is playing a game of "Paws" with my SO...<don't ask...it's a complicated game!>  LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating.


----------



## Jahpson

my rottie is drinking water


----------



## Sharkbait

I don't know. 

Ayrton is in Virginia with his breeder to be shown at the AKC event up there. I miss him!

But, my other dog, Bow, is here and sleeping on the guest bed.


----------



## conrad18

Preston and Daisey are doing what they about 75% of the day: sleeping! LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is sunbathing by the patio door.


----------



## boxermom

Sabo is napping on the loveseat out in the screened porch.  It's warm today. He's already had 2 walks this morning.


----------



## Odette

Izzie & Sasha are sleeping on my bed at my feet while I surf TPF.

Izzie has been sick for a couple days - we might have to make a vet visit depending on how she does on her next trip outside.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is chewing a paper towel to shreds...


----------



## csre

snoring! lol


----------



## Juda

I have cats so naturally they are sleeping, saving their energy for tonight


----------



## SaqueFemme

Sleeping after a hard day in the sun.


----------



## cjy

Murphy is on the sofa in the study curled in a little ball, snoring. It's a tough life.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on my lap.


----------



## Green Zebra

Sleeping with DH


----------



## buzzytoes

Diablo is laying across my lap and twitching all over in his sleep. I thought maybe I was squishing him at first when I was typing but he is just dreaming. Must be chasing something exciting.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is playing with a shoe lace.


----------



## beljwl

my little one is getting belly rubs from my DH and I have no idea where my older one is. He is sleeping on one of his 8 beds under a blanket somewhere. It makes it really hard to find him when we are ready to walk him. He will not come when he is called.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is laying on top of my feet.


----------



## Green Zebra

playing with my fuzzy slipper...must take it away from her....


----------



## Chromatopelma

I thought of this thread when I walked past my basket of clean laundry... with the cat asleep on top of it. She looks far too comfortable for me to move her


----------



## lmkhlh2006

My cat is running around and attacking random things, a spot on the wall, the doorframe in the spare bedroom, one of my shoes...


----------



## Green Zebra

Chromatopelma said:


> I thought of this thread when I walked past my basket of clean laundry... with the cat asleep on top of it. She looks far too comfortable for me to move her




awww, I would like to see a photo of that!!!


----------



## SaqueFemme

Hanging on the side of the tank watching Scoobie Doo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is playing with one of his toys.


----------



## Jahpson

my Rottie is watching the Golden Girls with me while lounging on his doggy bed.

cutest thing ever!!


----------



## Jahpson

Chromatopelma said:


> I thought of this thread when I walked past my basket of clean laundry... with the cat asleep on top of it. She looks far too comfortable for me to move her



i bet you used Gain huh? lol


----------



## Green Zebra

chewing an antler


----------



## macska

My cats are sleeping ... big surprise there - lol


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Cleopatra is nursing her 4 gorgeous little kittensss...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating.


----------



## kabaker

Holly the Collie is sleeping in the hallway.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is acting like a lunatic...running all over the place!


----------



## SaqueFemme

TheWinglessBird said:


> Cleopatra is nursing her 4 gorgeous little kittensss...


 
*I'd LOVE to see a picture of that. *

My babies are watching a home decorating show. They seem to really like it.


----------



## Divyaangana

Bentley just got a peanut butter Kong and is working hard at that. Lady is sleeping.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

SaqueFemme, I will take pictures! I have been meaning to take more 

Right now, 1 kitten is with their mother - feeding. 2 kittens are play-fighting & the other has just fell into the water bowl!... Poor thing.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Waiting anxiously. I LOVE baby animals. There is nothing better in this world. To me anyway. 

Here are my babies about a year ago at 6 weeks when I first brought them home.


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

Barking at the neighbors passing by!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is hiding under the bed...waiting for me to get up..to pounce out at me!


----------



## Designer_Love

my golden is asleep in the kitchen floor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is up to no good...getting in trouble by the SO for scratching up the couch!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Kittens are going crazy; running about, exploring, play fighting... pestering mommy for feeding! This happens every hour... eat, sleep, go crazy, repeat process! Funny little things...


----------



## SaqueFemme

I'm STILL waiting for that picture TheWinglessBird.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Hehehe. Hi, SaqueFemme! I have yet to take a picture of the mom nursing her 4 kittens, but I have got pictures of the kittens - despite it's terrible quality! I'm affraid to use flash on near the mom, as she's very frightened & not quite sure what she's had to deal with in the past - I've only began fostering her 












A couple more here http://forum.purseblog.com/animalic...cs-of-your-babies-299915-50.html#post13094279. One of them has been taken where they've fallen asleep after being fed!


----------



## SaqueFemme

AHHHH, Sweet.  I can almost hear them purring.

My babies are sitting in front of the LightBox on the windowsill since there is no sun today. I think we might be getting snow soon.


----------



## .pursefiend.

under the bed chewing on her raw hide


----------



## jmcadon

Eating.  They are either always eating or wanting to...


----------



## Sweetpea83

thewinglessbird- they are precious!!

Cat is playing with a shoe lace..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping..


----------



## dusty paws

chinchillies are up watching dave on his laptop. frankie occasionally makes dave walk over and play with him.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Do you have pics? I'd love to see the chincihllies.  They are so sweet. I thought about getting one once. How's it going?

My babies are sitting in their water eating chard and sprouts while watching cartoons. They love cartoons, Sponge Bob I think it is.


----------



## jubanegra

Climbing the Christmas tree!!!


----------



## SaqueFemme

Dancing and kissing.  They Love music.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha cute pic!


Cat is probably meowing constantly and being a brat! (he's at the groomers..getting bathed & his nails clipped)


----------



## lmkhlh2006

He's in his bed looking all cute and peaceful.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Kitten the Persian is napping on my MJ bag in the bedroom, and Zoe my Chi/Pom is trying to rip the head off the new teddy bear I just bought her.


----------



## Green Zebra

Zzzzzz.......


----------



## SaqueFemme

AAWWWWW... Aren't they just the BEST?


----------



## SaqueFemme

lorihmatthews said:


> Kitten the Persian is napping on my MJ bag in the bedroom, and Zoe my Chi/Pom is trying to rip the head off the new teddy bear I just bought her.


 
Whenever I come home with plastic bags in my hands my babies try to see what I brought them. I am usually bringing them something new to eat or play with or on.


----------



## Chromatopelma

Yet again my kitty is sleeping  I didn't manage to snap a pic of her in the laundry basket but I did get a couple of her on the chairs under the table  They are the wrong way round, she was next to the radiator but after I took the first pics and walked off she must have been too warm and moved into the position on the first one lol.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

so cute sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Gorgeous cat!

Cat is on top of my SO's lap.


----------



## flashy.stems

lying on his wittle beddy.


----------



## beljwl

sleeping


----------



## Iscats

Johnny the puggle is outside howling with the cyotes, my neighbors are not going to be happy!


----------



## SaqueFemme

Eating Waxworms and chasing Mealie beetles around their tank.  I don't think those beetles taste very good.


----------



## beljwl

one is laying in the sun sleeping and the other one is sleeping next to me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is running around like a maniac!


----------



## flashy.stems

watching the dishes being washed.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

My left foot is numb & tingling with pins & needles! I've just been sat for 30 minutes with my kitten Honey sleeping in my arms  That was an extra 2 minutes while her piercing turquoise eyes were staring up at me & an extra 5 minutes tickling her tummy before she got up & joined her family (who were fast asleep, not to be woken!)... I wish I had a camera mind.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is working on a food puzzle toy...


----------



## SaqueFemme

Sunning themselves under their lamp, it's cloudy out today, listening to classical music.


----------



## flashy.stems

guarding my house. SUPER YORKIE! ruff.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on top of my lap..


----------



## DenimShopaholic

My cats are happy now..they just had a few bites of leftover turkey....


----------



## olialm1

My dog just finished chewing my mom's Stuart Weitzman boots and my sneakers. Now he's eating HIS peanut butter toy.


----------



## ShkBass

my puppy is rolling around in his toys hahaha
He's currently mad at me because I'm training him not to jump and get on his hind legs so he thinks I don't love him, but it's for his own good.


----------



## Necromancer

They're all chilling out, as per usual. Lazy buggers.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is laying on my foot..lol..keeping it warm.


----------



## flashy.stems

washing the dishes being done.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Playing in their waterfall.


----------



## seaotta

sitting in front of the space heater with her chew toy


----------



## Lady Stardust

Boy kitty is sleeping bc he is old and is always tired now, girl is next to me and the space heater (her favorite thing in the world lol) and my guinea pig is sleeping too


----------



## SaqueFemme

Watching the first snowfall of the season. They seem to be enjoying it.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is leaning on me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is playing with his toys..


----------



## joyoflife

Pushkin is stretched out on his side with his back pressed against my arm, snoring rhythmically (and my husband is in the exact same position as my pug, snoring almost as noisily). We're all in bed, under blankets, but I'm the only one with insomnia . . .


----------



## joviscot

Tommi is rampaging through the house and Jerry is washing herself while sitting on a chair.  She is just having a rest cos of her rampaging earlier!!


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Sleeping in my lap, with his little head resting on the armrest of my chair.


----------



## Mrs. SR

My dog Toby is staring at me with his stuffed toy in his mouth-- hoping I will throw it AGAIN!


----------



## Mrs. SR

My cat Sadie is looking out the kitchen window at the birds at the bird feeder. She is swishing her tail and wishing she could figure out how to open the window.


----------



## beljwl

both in bed with my DH


----------



## pukasonqo

luna and boo are catching up the sunset on the balcony or, if the "is your cat plotting to kill you?" quiz is accurate, luna is planning my demise and boo is wondering what's for dinner...


----------



## Divyaangana

Both are curled up in their beds in front of the heaters sleeping. Didn't even stir when I went to check on them.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Toby is asleep at my feet. Sadie is on the screened porch stalking the birds from afar.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Watching their worms.


----------



## beljwl

One is sleeping in the bedroom by himself. My other one is snuggled up next to me.


----------



## Mrs. SR

All four are sleeping.


----------



## beljwl

One is sleeping in the bathroom on one of his 8 beds. 
The other one is snuggled up next to me


----------



## Necromancer

Sleeping, as per usual.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Watching "House Hunters International" as they doze off.


----------



## pukasonqo

luna is dozing off on the couch, and boo is wandering outside even if it so hot she refuses to get back in!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is cleaning himself.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Eating breakfast.


----------



## tillie46

This is Dory's favorite place to be..........on the back cushion of the couch...........just inches away from me and my computer.........


----------



## tillie46

My little love bug


----------



## Mrs. SR

^^ very cute


----------



## tillie46

^thanks Mrs.SR..............I think Dory has the sweetest little face


----------



## LoveCatsLots

All three sweet kitties have had their dinners and medications, so now they're curled up all warm and cozy on their heating pads in the fourth bedroom.


----------



## Necromancer

Five of my cats are sleeping, another cat is eating, and my dog is munching on his blade steak (he's on the front patio and I can  hear him chewing the bone).


----------



## Mrs. SR

Two dogs are in my office with me in their little beds sleeping. One dog is at home and my cat is on the screened porch stalking the birds at the feeder.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Finishing dinner.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is snoring next to me....loudly....


----------



## mcmahan706

The Brittany and the Yorkiepoo are on the dog bed in the den. 
Yorkie #2 is on the couch with me.
Lab on dog bed in bedroom
Lab #2 on bed with DH. 
LAB #3 STILL AT BREEDER!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on my lap...being a brat.


----------



## PoshPepper

Sleeping... as usual.


----------



## Ms Queen B

sitting near me because he's so handsome; I just love my kitten!

(Though he is now 14 yrs old as of Nov)


----------



## Mrs. SR

sleeping


----------



## Mrs. SR

My 16 year old dog Belle has stopped wanting to eat... we are getting close to having to make a decision about her future.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Oh Mrs SR, I am so sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have never had to make that kind of decision, it has to hurt. But if they are suffering it is merciful.

My little male is hiding, for the 3rd day now. He does this, I don't know WHAT he is thinking. He doesn't get to eat or sit in the sun when he does this. My female is watching cartoons munching on mealie beetles that hatched. When she eats them it sounds like she is eating potato chips. This is about the only drawback for me having Beardies, eating live food. I couldn't do snakes because of that.


----------



## Jahpson

Sitting at the door. I think he has a girlfriend


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping.


----------



## Mrs. SR

SaqueFemme said:


> Oh Mrs SR, I am so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had to make that kind of decision, it has to hurt. But if they are suffering it is merciful.



Thanks so much for your kind words. She started eating again today, so we will watch her and take it day by day, or hour by hour.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Mrs. SR said:


> My 16 year old dog Belle has stopped wanting to eat... we are getting close to having to make a decision about her future.


 
Oh, Mrs SR, I am so sorry to hear about Belle.  I've been through this difficult situation 4 times, and it's so hard every day when they are ill....some days were good, some days were not so good.  Animals are so tough, and they don't want to let you know they aren't feeling well.

Not sure what methods you have tried to get Belle to eat, but my vet made a couple of recommendations for my cats that may apply to your baby too....syringe feed her water if necessary (dehydration was a big issue with my sick kitties), and let her have WHATEVER she will eat.  I know our first instinct is to feed them healthy pet food, but I gave my cats tuna, broth, turkey/chicken, whatever would tempt them. I would check with your vet, but I am sure he will say feed her whatever she seems willing to eat.  They also told me to warm the food, because the smell will entice an animal.  Also, I tried to add more water or broth to the food at times, again to prevent dehydration.

I am glad to hear she ate today, and hope that she is with you for a while longer.


----------



## Jahpson

waiting for the cover of his bed to come out the wash


----------



## Mrs. SR

Thanks so much DenimShopaholic.  We've had her on i/d and a recovery diet from Royal Canin. She ate both at first, but then stopped. Tonight I tempted her with some odd canned food full of gravy that I found at the market. Go figure. It must be about the smell. 

It soothes me to hear that you have been through it four times... and survived. Phew. It is very hard. My daily prayer is that I am able to assist and let her go when the time is right.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Mrs. SR said:


> Thanks so much DenimShopaholic.  We've had her on i/d and a recovery diet from Royal Canin. She ate both at first, but then stopped. Tonight I tempted her with some odd canned food full of gravy that I found at the market. Go figure. It must be about the smell.
> 
> It soothes me to hear that you have been through it four times... and survived. Phew. It is very hard. My daily prayer is that I am able to assist and let her go when the time is right.


 
My cats were the same way with the k/d and Royal Canin food. I was so encouraged the first couple of days when my Maine Coon cat started to eat it..then she just stopped.  I don't really think those prescription foods are very palatable to most animals.  I am glad to hear that she ate something for you tonight.  Keep giving her that kind of stuff for now, hopefully it will help her keep her strength up.  

It is very hard to let them go...but I believe they do have their own way of telling you when it is time.  One of my cats actually gave us a 'look' that told us that she was ready....I can't explain it, but it was almost like she was giving us permission to let her go.  

The others were a bit harder, because the signs weren't as obvious, as they had a good day here and there with alternating bad days.  In fact, I had actually taken one of them to the vet one day expecting them to tell us it was time to let her go.  It wasn't...we got her to the vet's office, and she began pacing, and 'chatting', and the Dr. said it wasn't her time.  She was with us another 3 weeks.  I tell myself that when there are more bad days than good, and when they completely lose interest in food/water, that it would be selfish of me to let them continue on.  

I am so sorry that you find yourself facing this possibility with your beloved Belle.  There is nothing I can say that will help, only that you will know when it's time.  It's the last gift we give our beloved pets, and I truly believe that all they ask is for us to be there with them, holding them and talking to them, until they no longer feel any pain.  

If there is anything I can do, or if you just need to talk, please feel free to PM me anytime.  I'll keep you and Belle in my prayers.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is messing with the Christmas tree ornaments!!


----------



## sunnykil

Begging for food in the kitchen


----------



## Grace123

They're all snuggled in front of the fireplace..the little wimps!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is sunbathing outside on the apartment balcony.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Watching a Doggie movie.


----------



## bnjj

One cat is sleeping in the spare room and one is rummaging around in the closet.


----------



## chinahopes

2 cats and 1 dog, all sleeping.  Along with 2 kids... ahhhhhh joy.


----------



## Jahpson

Staring at me.

I wonder what he is thinking...


----------



## Jahpson

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cat is messing with the Christmas tree ornaments!!



awwwww. lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He broke two ornaments last night..lil jerk! 

Cat is eating right now..can hear him.


----------



## Necromancer

Nothing, as per usual.


----------



## twin53

cats are sleeping


----------



## beljwl

one is chewing on her bully stick and the other one is under the covers sleeping


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^He broke two ornaments last night..lil jerk!
> 
> Cat is eating right now..can hear him.



We have special cheap ornaments that hang on the bottom of the tree that our cat destroys every year.

He's currently laying on his new heated pad.


----------



## Mrs. SR

dogs are resting after their evening walk.... cat is on the screened porch eating her grass


----------



## DenimShopaholic

One is sitting on the ottoman staring at my friend who is eating out of one of those giant popcorn tins, wondering how she can get it on the snacks.

The others are downstairs plotting what sort of trouble they should get up to next.


----------



## Sweetpea83

lmkhlh2006 said:


> *We have special cheap ornaments that hang on the bottom of the tree that our cat destroys every year.*
> 
> He's currently laying on his new heated pad.




Haha, cats love those damn things...

Cat is in his litter box right now..


----------



## dusty paws

watching MNF with me


----------



## TheWinglessBird

All kittens fast asleep


----------



## beljwl

both sleeping next to me in bed


----------



## creditcardfire

Mini dachshund - asleep on my lap, waking up every 5 mins or so to make sure there are no squirrels on the balcony.

Beagle/spaniel/collie cross - asleep in another room where the heat isn't up quite as high as it is in here.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Dogs are sleeping after their morning walk... Cat is asleep too... Cardinals are chirping outside my office window.


----------



## beljwl

one is laying on the floor in the sun the other one is still in bed under the covers


----------



## Mrs. SR

they are all taking a morning nap


----------



## Mia Bella

Burrowed in their fleece blankies, fast asleep!


----------



## Mia Bella

They're up now and one is being a lazy lop and laying down in the front room and the other one is sitting on my lap trying to nibble at my toenails.


----------



## Jerzygirl

Probably home ripping up her potty mat in her cage (4 month old Morkie)


----------



## Necromancer

They're all asleep, the lazy buggers.


----------



## Spendaholic

my sophie is trying to sleep on the sofa. with her blanket.


----------



## chelsssea

Molly (poodle mix) is laying on my ankles, and Riley (shih tzu mix) is sleeping right under Molly on the floor.


----------



## .pursefiend.

both are at the groomers - starting a riot i'm sure


----------



## Mrs. SR

Resting-- thankfully--- they were all WILD this morning. Must be the cold weather.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Sitting in their water, munching on greens and watching cartoons.


----------



## Blyen

my (blind) kitty is staring at me with an evil look,like "Moooommmyyy,I hate you!!You are typing instead of hugging me!!!!" lol,he is too cute when he make that face


----------



## Necromancer

They're all doing this: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DenimShopaholic

^ Ditto with mine!!  Gotta conserve their energy for when I go to bed, you know!


----------



## Necromancer

^^ LOL. Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Pieceratops

My bunny is up cuddling by my neck while I'm typing!


----------



## ChiChi143

ChiChi is sleeping on the bed and Lola is sleeping on my lap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is standing up against my shoulder..making it difficult for me to type!


----------



## missyanne

daisy's sitting in her bed giving me the sad face because i wouldn't let her lick the vaseline off of my hands 

uh oh, now she's next to me scratching my arm for attention, making it very hard to type!!


----------



## Mrs. SR

My Coton is wearing his dog Snuggie.  It's cold and rainy here and he started shivering after I took him out to potty.


----------



## SaqueFemme

My little male is also on my shoulder under my shirt practicing heat transferance.  The female is somewhere on my desk, hiding under something.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

My kitties are all staring out of the window. They're eager to experience snow for the first time


----------



## BomberGal

Not trying to kill my tree for once. :/
Napping peacefully.


----------



## wordbox

One dog is sleeping, the other is watching me eat lunch, lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is sunbathing outside on the apartment balcony.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Hanging on the side of their tank watching Happy Feet.


----------



## Mrs. SR

All three dogs are staring me down in hopes of an early afternoon walk. No doubt I will eventually give in.


----------



## BomberGal

back to tormenting my tree. :/


----------



## BomberGal

They are currently enjoying a little bit of crab meat I brought back from Red Lobster for them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is rolling around on the ground....(the SO gave him catnip!)


----------



## Necromancer

One cat is eating, the other five are sleeping, and the dog is chewing on a  pig's ear.


----------



## Necromancer

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cat is rolling around on the ground....(the SO gave him catnip!)


 
I can just imagine it.


----------



## redskater

what they are usually doing................sleeping!


----------



## BomberGal

Back to messing with my tree! Gah, I'll be lucky if it lasts till Christmas.


----------



## twin53

both cats are watching my sons play mario brothers


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sleeping. Again.


----------



## Necromancer

They're all zzzzzzzzzzzzzz, as per usual.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Necromancer said:


> I can just imagine it.




He was acting so bad after he had some...I scolded the SO for giving him some..he broke two more ornaments!! 

Right now he is cleaning himself..


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Recovering from this....


----------



## 336

Sleeping on the couch


----------



## SaqueFemme

SHE is watching PBS cartoons and HE is among the missing, AGAIN. I don't know where he goes but he does this often AND loses weight as she gets bigger and fatter. She is almost 3 times his size now and they are the exact same age.

*<<<----- THIS is HIM.*


----------



## Mrs. SR

My cat is on the screened porch watching the birds and the dogs are resting from a morning walk.... one is at my feet, snoring LOUDLY.


----------



## Mrs. SR

SaqueFemme said:


> SHE is watching PBS cartoons and HE is among the missing, AGAIN. I don't know where he goes but he does this often AND loses weight as she gets bigger and fatter. She is almost 3 times his size now and they are the exact same age.
> 
> *<<<----- THIS is HIM.*



What a cutie. Hope he shows up for dinner soon.


----------



## petitemn

My pom is sunbathing ... he loves the sunlight coming in from the windows.


----------



## SaqueFemme

She is sitting under my computer with the speakers on eitherside of her listening to music.


----------



## Necromancer

All six cats are snoozing and the dog is eating a nice big steak.


----------



## flashy.stems

my yorkie is sleeeeping


----------



## Mrs. SR

SaqueFemme said:


> She is sitting under my computer with the speakers on eitherside of her listening to music.



Awwww. You've given me a whole new respect for Bearded Dragons.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is being chased by the SO's niece...right now..he's hiding under the bed!


----------



## beljwl

sleeping


----------



## Necromancer

Nuthin'.


----------



## superBag

sleeping  all of them


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on my lap.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Mrs. SR said:


> What a cutie. Hope he shows up for dinner soon.


 
FINALLY I found the little monkey under my bed. 4 days he was under there. I stuffed him with juice and greens then let him soak in warm tub for a while.

They are both asleep now in their babybed tank.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is playing with one of his xmas toys.


----------



## beljwl

one is sleeping in the bedroom on the bed all by himself the other one is sleeping next to me on the couch


----------



## Necromancer

Purring and snoring.


----------



## macska

Surprise, surprise, the cats are ... wait for it ... sleeping!!!  
... well, after all the running and playing with their Christmas pressies, it's no wonder


----------



## TwiggyStar

fighting over a tigger stuffed animal..


----------



## Necromancer

Two cats are eating, and everyone else is snoozing.


----------



## beljwl

Their favorite thing... sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on my lap.


----------



## Necromancer

They're all snoozing, as per usual. I feel a bit like having a snooze too now.


----------



## flashy.stems

sleeping .


----------



## Mette

Our dogs are sleeping at my feet.


----------



## Mrs. SR

I don't know. I am out of town and I really miss them.


----------



## kroquet

My dog is curled up next to my DH on the sofa, but he is staring at me.   If I get up, so will he.   lol    My kitty is wandering around the house looking for that perfect spot to nap.


----------



## SaqueFemme

WATCHING the radio. I think they think it's some kind of defective telly.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is outside sunbathing on the porch.


----------



## twin53

the cats are snuggled together and sleeping


----------



## Necromancer

Some are eating, some are sleeping, and one is tearing around the house like a lunatic.


----------



## kmh1190

My two pups are curled up in my lap sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is taking a nap under the bed...


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is pulling the fuzz out of a dog toy


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzzzzzz - all of them.


----------



## purse mommy

Cuddled up next to me asleep.


----------



## SaqueFemme

Watching me. I'd love to know what they are thinking about.


----------



## Mrs. SR

^ awwwww.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is trying to chew on my hair...fallen hair that is..


----------



## boomie

Dusty the dog is sleeping, Hobbes the kitty is making bread on the boyfriend who is passed out on the couch.


----------



## claireZk

Running around "catching" an imaginary mouse!  Cat behavior truly baffles me sometimes.  Oh well, at least it's entertaining!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

4 out of 6 cats are passed out (3 in their radiator bed, 1 in a cat bed on chair), 1 is going crazy on the scratching post and 1 is in cuddle mode right here next to me


----------



## Necromancer

Doing what they do best - sleeping.


----------



## Mrs. SR

My cat has hardly left my side since I got back from a trip. My dogs are kind of clingy as well. They are all sleeping right now.


----------



## Necromancer

Let me check...
Yep, that'd be right - sleeping.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ And they're still sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating.


----------



## pukasonqo

both cats are outside, one is birdwatching and the other one is doing what she does best:sleeping next to the sage plant!


----------



## MizzKitteh

My boy kitty is lying under my leg sleeping and the girl is probably sleeping on my bed lol


----------



## daluu

my dog is taking a nap. he snores which is awfully cute to me


----------



## nyc_besos

sitting there staring at mommy lol


----------



## linpaddy

Dwarf hamster just woke up and is playing with DH.
DH spoils him rotten!

Pet tarantula is snoozing!


----------



## dusty paws

both in their houses. frankie just had a dust bath though.


----------



## Green Zebra

Sleeping and looking adorable!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Sleeping. Every single one of them is sleeping. No surprises there.


----------



## grace04

Right now, my ten month old kitten is sitting atop my dresser in front of the small television that I am attempting to watch.  He is determined to catch the moving objects on the screen.  Every few seconds his little arm shoots out and he smacks his paw onto the face of one of the cast of "Frasier".  I'm hoping he'll get bored soon, because he is blocking the signal on my remote and I'd like to change the volume.  We go through this almost every night - he gets tired of it after a little while, but that doesn't stop him from having to do it again the next day!


----------



## Necromancer

The same as what I wrote in post # 669. :greengrin:


----------



## it'sanaddiction

All 4 cats are sleeping. 3 on my bed, 1 with my daughter. And the dog is sleeping and snoring too!


----------



## Mrs. SR

^^ I've got one snoring as well.


----------



## wordbox

Both dogs are cuddling with me on the couch.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Every one of the cats are sleeping.  

In ten minutes, they could easily all be running around like lunatics though...you never know with these crazy critters!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat in sunbathing outside on the apartment balcony.


----------



## twin53

catching the afternoon sun in the living room


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cat in sunbathing outside on the apartment balcony.


 
My cats are jealous...if they'd go outside they'd be buried in snow...LOL!


----------



## Necromancer

The dog is eating a pig's ear and the cats are snoozing.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daizy is chasing a lizard outside by the pool & Louis is standing at the door watching her.


----------



## louigirlxo

My dog joe is laying on the side of my bed and his wife is laying on my moms bed


----------



## Necromancer

I think they're all sleeping, which is typical.


----------



## Jahpson

at first giving me the evil eye for drinking on some delicious hot chocolate. But now in bliss eating a treat!


----------



## Jahpson

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Daizy is chasing a lizard outside by the pool & Louis is standing at the door watching her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DenimShopaholic said:


> My cats are jealous...if they'd go outside they'd be buried in snow...LOL!


 My cat would probably freak out if he walked in snow, lol!

Cat is on the SO's lap.


----------



## Necromancer

All but one of my pets is eating. The one that isn't is sleeping.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jahpson said:


>



LOL, they are crazy dogs.


Both are outside playing with their toys.


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing


----------



## Green Zebra

Taking a walk in her new fleece coat...(she looks adorable!)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are standing on the first step of the pool


----------



## Necromancer

They're all sleeping. One cat is asleep on the sofa behind me and she's snoring.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat just jumped onto my lap.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My cat is driving me nuts, she sleeps every night from about 11 until 4/4:30 (and I'm always up very late) so when she wakes up she wants to play and she got one of those toys on a stick for Xmas that she's OBSESSED with (she carries it all over the house in her mouth, hides it, gives it to me etc) and she keeps putting it under my computer chair and knocking things over with it! Ugh! When I throw it across the room she just brings it back to me to put it under the chair lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating.


----------



## wordbox

Bugging me! lol


----------



## lovebeibei

sleeping on my leg.


----------



## ChiChi143

Lola is sleeping under a pillow and ChiChi is sleeping on top of that pillow lol


----------



## Spendaholic

my sophie has just finished playing in the back garden with her daddy in the snow, and loving it, as she does love the snow.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Licorice is laying on my BF's stomach starring at him.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

With my neighbours dogs playing I guess, Mommy's in NY with work and Daddy is too busy with work to watch them!


----------



## peachy pink

Cat Ole is eyeing my bowl of cereal. He wants the milk. Now. 



... not getting it, sweety - milk is bad for your kitty-stomach!


----------



## beljwl

both are sleeping on the couch. one on each side of me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sophie is precious!!


----------



## twin53

sitting on my stairs looking at each other.


----------



## jmcadon

Sadie is outside barking to get in and Buddy is staring at me wanting to be fed.  Anyone who thinks 2 dogs are as easy as one is out of their mind!!!  These babies are on me from the minute I wake up.  Sadie comes and checks on me starting at about 5:30am...I have to be careful not to open my eyes or she will start nudging me.  DH works out of town M-TH most weeks so I am it!!!!  They are my best friends, tho


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is playing with a shoe lace.


----------



## Necromancer

I have one cat trying to get into a shopping bag and generally being silly, and the rest of the critters are asleep.


----------



## seaotta

bouncing between the bed and the couch back and forth and back and forth.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Hanging close to me and trying to stay warm... it's cold today


----------



## beljwl

Sammy is in the bedroom laying in the sun and Bella is here near me. They are both sleeping


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is whining at the door....waiting for DH to get home...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is laying down on the couch with the SO..


----------



## Mrs. SR

*Spendaholic*, great pictures of Sophie in the snow.


----------



## Mrs. SR

One is wearing his dog Snuggie  and one is refusing to go outside to potty because it's too cold.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Louis is watching me eat my cereal . And Daizy is running around outside in the rain.


----------



## Spendaholic

MRS.SR, thank you sophie had lots of fun but DH got extremely cold. we still have the snow but its now ice/snow.

sophie is currently awake after a long sleep.


----------



## natalie78

They are both locked in the garage since it's so cold outside.  Way to cold to leave them out for the day.  So, Bear is probably sleeping because that's what he does.  Belle is probably eating holes into the drywall because destruction is her thing.


----------



## wordbox

One is murdering a moose (don't worry, it's just a tiny stuffed moose) and the other is snoozing on the couch.


----------



## Brooke11

my Chloe cat is snoozing in the bathroom sink


----------



## beljwl

both sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is messing with my house slipper.


----------



## wordbox

One is lying by the heater (she loves it when it's on!) the other is relaxing on the couch.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Louis is chasing Daizy around the house.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping.


----------



## tillie46

trying to stay warm next to me


----------



## NYCavalier

tillie46 said:


> trying to stay warm next to me



same!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is meowing and looking at me..


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Louis is eating & Daizy is outside with her doggy bff Molly the maltese. So cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is playing with one of his toys..


----------



## lovelysarahg

My cat seems to be in a very sassy mood today. He was downstairs cuddling with me earlier but my roommate decided to do laundry (he HATES the sound of the laundry machine) and now he's being moody and hiding upstairs.
Silly kitty.


----------



## MizzKitteh

The boy kitty is sitting by me and the blanket (I think he is cold; I know I am! ) and the other is probably drinking from the toilet. She's been afully quiet and i have just pulled her head from the toilet twice!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Louis is sitting next to me on the couch & Daizy is sitting on a sun lounger outside tanning


----------



## wordbox

My two dogs are snuggled together on the couch, half asleep.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

kitty is sleeping on her fur pillow


----------



## NewPurse

My hammie (that's our hamster ) is currently in her cage and trying to befriend my dog Max by giving her longing looks and sniffing whiskers.  Considering Max's expression right now, I think she disapproves.  Tsk..tsk..  Somehow, I could sense a pillow fight raging in their heads.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Louis is standing on the first step of the pool getting his feet wet. Daizy is standing watching her doggy friend next door.


----------



## tillie46

Dory is covered in a warm blanket that I just took out of the dryer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is running around like a maniac...not sure where he gets his energy from!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Emma is being needy and burrowing under Papa's covers. Jolie is being independent and lounging in her bed.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daizy is running around the side of the pool. Louis is on his dog float


----------



## yarbs83

Mine are all lined up in a row on the back of the couch staring out the window - lazy dogs


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are sharing a sunbed sleeping


----------



## Sinarta

Awesome-O is running around the house with his teddy bear squeaky toy is his mouth chasing a tennis ball.


----------



## golden's mom

Ranger had a tough day.  Shots at the vet...so he's sleepy and a little sore I think.  Abby, well, she's always listening in case someone drops food.


----------



## Jeneen

Sitting on the bed wondering when it's time to turn the lights out and sleep.


----------



## Mrs. SR

All four are sleeping and the house is peaceful because of it.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Eating his dinner


----------



## Green Zebra

Snoring


----------



## Necromancer

Two cats are behind me wrestling each other, and the other critters are all asleep.


----------



## beljwl

both in bed with DH


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daizy is chasing lizards again. Louis is barking, not sure what at though.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie had a lot of fun yesturday, we finally got more snow.

picture taken yesturday - wednesday 13th.





playing with daddy as he throws the snow in the air for her to catch.

sophie is currently sleeping.


----------



## afsweet

reggie the pom is laying on top of my legs so i can't move. he's laying on his back with his 4 feet up in the air but he is "holding" a toy with his 2 front paws. he acts like he has hands...


----------



## pandanoir

oskar boo is sleeping like a human on a pillow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is laying on top of my foot..keeping it warm, lol.

Sophie is beautiful!


----------



## Spendaholic

*Sweetpea83* - thank you sophie in my eyes is the most beautiful thing in the world other then my DH.
sophie is currently half sleeping/awake, waiting for daddy to come home.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is chewing on a Nylabone


----------



## Necromancer

Some are eating, the rest are sleeping.


----------



## crodrigue

her massage therapist just left... she has 20 min massages every other day. She's a spoiled two-year-old. She is currently napping on her 100% cashmere throw


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is cleaning himself.


----------



## Green Zebra

crodrigue said:


> her massage therapist just left... she has 20 min massages every other day. She's a spoiled two-year-old. She is currently napping on her 100% cashmere throw



If I get reincarnated as a dog...I want to be your dog!!!


----------



## seaotta

staring down the house cat, wishing it would play with her. lol. she just wants to play but the cat hates her. its too funny.


----------



## KatsBags

Daisy is sleeping.

Seven is chasing two marbles around the kitchen  

Henry is eating a bedtime snack before he goes to sleep with my son.


----------



## Necromancer

All of them are doing this: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat just jumped on my lap..


----------



## skydive nikki

Whenever me or DF is on the computer we have to share the chair w/ one of our cats.  We are at the very end of the chair all uncomfortable while the cat has most of the chair.   What we do for our animals!


----------



## lovelysarahg

I just got back from visiting my parents for the weekend so my cat is being Mr. Needy right now. He acts just like a dog and runs to greet me whenever I get home!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daizy is sitting beside me & Louis is watching hubby eat pizza


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is leaning on me....


----------



## shelbyjo

Leo is on top of my feet under the desk and Sadie is pretending not to care that Leo is closer to me than she is sleeping in the dog bed!


----------



## beljwl

both in bed with dh


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Beside me in bed


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is laying outside & Louis is standing on the first pool step beside me


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

Ralphie pug is pacing the lounge


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daizy is barking at a bird thats outside on the lake & Louis is playing with his toys.


----------



## wonderwoman9

kitty is sleeping on the electric blanket! the doggy is sleeping too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is playing with his catnip toy...acting a fool!


----------



## linpaddy

My hamster is snoozing in his coconut hut.  He just had his afternoon treat of cereal and will wake up again in the evening for play time.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying next to me sleeping.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie seems bored...she's pacing back and forth


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on my lap atm.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is walking around with a washcloth in her mouth...???


----------



## flashy.stems

my yorkie is lying on his bed in my mother's ensuite while she has a bath.. typical.
those two are crazy in love.


----------



## Mrs. SR

My kitty Sadie is watching the birds from the screened porch. It's her morning routine, and most favorite thing in the world to do... except for chasing my Coton through the house and stalking him while he sleeps.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daizy is eating & Louis is playing with his toy on the couch next to me.


----------



## kmh1190

My Kimo and Akemi were just in the kitchen scavenging for lunch crumbs.  Now they are in their donut doggy bed, licking each other and cuddling.


----------



## Necromancer

They're all sleeping in airconditioned comfort - it's a little hot outside.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating.


----------



## Sharkbait

I don't know! 

He's with our breeder in Maryland for a weekend of shows.  I'm going through withdrawal!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is laying on me & Louis is sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is watching the SO play video games on the couch.


----------



## kmh1190

Wrestling/rough housing in the family room.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping on the couch..


----------



## LuvManoloB

All 3 cats are curled up in little balls sleeping peacefully on my bed while I type this.


----------



## Green Zebra

drinking water


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Louis is on his dogfloat & Daizy is sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating a treat..


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are laying in bed with me


----------



## Mrs. SR

The two that travel with me are asleep by my side. My larger dogs are at home with the pet sitters. Miss them.


----------



## wonderwoman9

my cat is cleaning her face! i love watching her do that sometimes!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping under the bed..


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Laying outside together


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

With their daddy back home in Florida.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

He's trying to lay between me and the laptop, not really working out.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy is sitting behind me (she has to guard mama at all times! lol) brother is in the kitchen I think...as usual....


----------



## lovemysavior

Both (dogs) asleep on their beds.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

She is asleep on her wheel....


----------



## 0Lily0

Asleep on his bed. Poor baby i think the benadryl kicked in.


----------



## print*model

Cat:  Laying right next to my keyboard swatting me with his tail.

Rabbit:  Asleep upstairs underneath my daughters bed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is meowing at the SO..he's a talker!


----------



## ivy1026

my cat is following me around for food


----------



## Green Zebra

Snoring...


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is sleeping, while waiting for her daddy to come home.


----------



## lovelysarahg

Loki is whining about something. I think he's mad that Mommy is on the tPF and not petting him....


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is sulking at me, because she can see her daddy outside in the garden and she wants to be with him.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

slpeeing on her  cushion


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is trying to find nano crumbs on the floor...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is running around...


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is sleeping while daddy is outside, shes trying a dognap.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is eating, Louis is sitting beside me watching me eat.


----------



## Necromancer

They're all asleep.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is chewing on her antler...


----------



## beljwl

sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

awake but trying to sleep.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Licorice: on my bed chewing on a bone.
Roo: laying in my lap sleeping while I'm on TPF!


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is going upstairs to sleep with DH....


----------



## TheLioness

My Lil Yorkie Pip is laying next to my youngest son, all curled up by the fireplace. And my black cat Salem is upstairs sleeping with my oldest son...


----------



## la miss

Racing back and forth through the house like a complete lunatic.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has been sleeping this morning, but shes just been out, all shes does while out is stand by the garden fence because our neighbour got a new dog, they meet for the first time at the weekend the nice thing about them meeting is that now when sophie goes out to say hi, he shuts up barking.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is outside watching every move the birds on the lake make & Louis is standing at the door watching her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is getting his hair brushed outside..


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is squeaking her toy...trying to engage DH in a game...


----------



## Necromancer

Eating, sleeping, farting...the usual.


----------



## Spendaholic

happily sleeping


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both sleeping next to me


----------



## wordbox

One dig is snoozing on the couch, the other is lying by the heater.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on his daily walk..outside.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is next to me and Louis is playing with tennis balls with my hubby outside


----------



## seaotta

snoozing with her head under the bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

My dog Miles is passed out on the couch next to me, looking at the Purseforum dosen't interest him much! He is having a dream and his lip is twitching.

 My bunny Sophie is chewing on hay!


----------



## wordbox

Being lazy and taking up as much room on the couch as possible.


----------



## pukasonqo

luna is sitting in the window sill watching the rain and boo, the waterproof cat, has gone wandering...


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is curled up on her bed sleeping.


----------



## Irishgal

Millie and Mina are enthusiastically enjoying their Super Bowl chewies.


----------



## Necromancer

Snoozing.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is sleeping next to me & Louis is laying on the bathroom floor sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is sleeping & dreaming.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on my lap.


----------



## Necromancer

They're sleeping, shock horror.


----------



## MizzKitteh

well I am not sure where my female is lol but my boy is laying under my leg snoring lol he's so cute!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Roo is on my lap b/c I'm eating lunch. He doesn't miss a thing. 
Licorice is over on my bed napping away


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is laying on top of my feet..keeping them warm!


----------



## beljwl

One is laying next to me. I have no idea where the other one is. I am sure it is under the covers on one of his 6 beds


----------



## Irishgal

They are staring at DH who is eating his dinner.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

sleeping on my bed


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie sleeped this morning after daddy going to work, she had her lunch and now is trying to go back to sleep lying next to me curled up.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both standing on the first step of the pool


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Sitting on the passenger seat in my car


----------



## wigglytuff

Bella is in the cat crate sleeping, Stewie made a cat nest out of the throw on the couch and is sleeping there. 

the SO is in the bedroom also sleeping...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is at the groomers getting bathed and nails clipped...mostly likely really pissed and pouting!


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is sleeping on the sofa between me and DH...and snoring....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is pissed off..sulking in a corner..lol.


----------



## ivy1026

my cat is meowing for food


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is currently having a morning sleep before i go out.


----------



## pukasonqo

luna is in the kitchen glaring at me for some reason and boo is chasing flies in the garden...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is watching me for no reason & Louis is eating


----------



## Green Zebra

Noisily eating her breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sleeping.


----------



## la miss

Cat is stalking a shadow on the wall.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on window sill looking at the snow. (I'm thinking he's curious and wants to go outside)


----------



## Sunshine

Lilly is laying on my shoulder sleeping and snoring in my ear.


----------



## Necromancer

Sleeping. No surprises there.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My Belldandy was extra lovely this morning after a horrible bout of her violent vomiting ;(  I let her sleep under the covers with me, she put her head on my head and I just about cried.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is awake and listening out for daddys car to pull-up at the house.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Watching the birds on the lake from the window


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping on his favorite pillow.


----------



## pukasonqo

boo is having a wash under the coffee table,luna is fast asleep near the bookcase...


----------



## Spendaholic

sleeping.


----------



## Necromancer

No surprises here, but they're all sleeping.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Watching my hubby in the pool on a pool lounger beside moi


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is playing with one of his catnip toys.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Belldandy is next to me, Keiichi is sitting on the lighted coffee stand and Dart is running around like a psycho... i blame the milk I gave him....


----------



## Necromancer

Snoozing, as per usual.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is cleaning himself.


----------



## beljwl

both in bed with me


----------



## Spendaholic

sleeping curled up next to me while im on tpf.


----------



## la miss

Sleeping in his favorite sunspot


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie currently sleeping but grinding her teeth at the same time, im a little worried with the grinding.


----------



## ivy1026

patiently waiting for dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is lurking..waiting for me to walk by to attack!


----------



## Jaded81

Scratching!


----------



## Spendaholic

trying to sleep while im on tpf and watching tv at the same time.


----------



## NITE_FOXX

my boyfriends dog is curled up by my feet and my dog is laying by my side burrowed under the covers


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is just looking at me..he looks annoyed.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are outside


----------



## Spendaholic

Sophie has had a busy day today, Daddy came home early so she didnt get her mid day sleep, But shes been enjoying the fresh snow fall. Sophie is currently sleeping next to me.


----------



## bagaholic85

waiting for her bff hankie to come home from vermont...3 more days sashie


----------



## Mia Bella

Emma is nibble on her squeaky bear's nose.
Jolie is sleeping like a big lump.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is meowing to his daddy..


----------



## Dabyachunv

Laying on my arm, which is preventing me from typing freely.  But he is so cute i can't move him.


----------



## Necromancer

Snoozing and schmoozing. My dog and all but one of my cats are snoozing. The other cat is on my lap schmoozing.


----------



## beljwl

both are sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just awoken from a heavy sleep with lots of dreaming, its so cute when she dreams legs and body moving  shes awake watching me, waiting for her lunch.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Belldandy and Keiiichi are next to me in bed sleeping together.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is playing with her stuffed toy pig & Louis is drinking his water


----------



## lovelysarahg

Keeping my feet warm. Loki is such a sweetheart when he knows that Mommy is sick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping..


----------



## Black_Swarmer

2 cats are in their cat beds hanging on the radiator, 2 are in a cat bed in a chair, 1 is next to DH being cuddled, 1 is on DH standing with his front paws on DH's shoulder licking his hair ... our own little hair stylist


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat just jumped onto my lap..


----------



## flashy.stems

sleeping


----------



## kmh1190

Searching the kitchen floor for crumbs


----------



## Necromancer

Nothing, the lazy buggers.


----------



## yarbs83

3 of them are in the living room on the couch w/their dad and my little yorkie, Mckenzie is asleep in the craft/room office while I'm on TPF (way too late, lol).


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Belldandy slept on the "throne" above my head and pillow last night... Keiichi joined her later but this morning it was just her.  She placed her head on or nuzzled into my hair when she curled up.  When I left Keiichi was humping the blanket right next to BH's head :~p


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is sitting beside me & Louis is on his dogfloat


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is playing with the Valentine's Day helium balloon, which surprisingly, has lasted this long!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping..


----------



## twin53

both are sunbathing


----------



## wordbox

Sleeping... it is blissfully peaceful at my house right now! haha


----------



## Jaded81

Chewing on his bone


----------



## Necromancer

Let me see...yep, they're all snoozing.


----------



## irishlass1029

Twinks is trying to understand why I won't throw her ball until my arm falls completely off.  She keeps putting it my feet and then ON my feet and now she's practically slinging it at me and looking at me like I am dense. 

Gotta love 'em!


----------



## wordbox

^ haha, cute!


----------



## Necromancer

Two of my cats are eating, everyone else is asleep.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on the couch..watching the SO play video games..


----------



## leslaie

My dog just woke up from one of his numerous naps and is sitting there looking at his bed.  I think he is trying to decide whether he should head back to there or not.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying next to daddy while he plays on the wii.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on one of his daily walks outside.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both sitting on the couch.


----------



## Necromancer

Sleeping, as per usual.


----------



## deathandtaxes

Sleeping with a greenie in his clutches.


----------



## wordbox

One dog is relaxing in a recliner, the other is lying next to me on the couch, giving me occasional dirty looks because she wants MY seat and wishes I would scoot over for her.


----------



## Necromancer

Nothing.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is awake waiting for daddy to come home.


----------



## la miss

wordbox said:


> One dog is relaxing in a recliner, the other is lying next to me on the couch, giving me occasional dirty looks because she wants MY seat and wishes I would scoot over for her.



Hahaahaa Mine just jumped up onto my seat and squeezed his big fat butt into the little sliver of space on the edge of the chair. Five minutes later, he's now comfortably stretched out and I'm squished in the corner. Lol.


----------



## wordbox

la miss said:


> Hahaahaa Mine just jumped up onto my seat and squeezed his big fat butt into the little sliver of space on the edge of the chair. Five minutes later, he's now comfortably stretched out and I'm squished in the corner. Lol.


 
They are tricky little buggers, aren't they? lol


----------



## Necromancer

Some are eating and some are sleeping.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just come back from a walk with daddy in the snow.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Playing with their toys outside


----------



## beljwl

one is in bed sleeping with my DH and the other one is next to me sleeping


----------



## Mia Bella

both are tucked in and sleeping in their crates.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is trying to sleep.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Sleeping


----------



## ivy1026

my cat is trying to get into the dishwasher


----------



## ebayBAGS

wrapped in a blanket & snoring


----------



## wordbox

ivy1026 said:


> my cat is trying to get into the dishwasher



lol!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just had her lunch, shes now trying to go back to sleep, all she does is sleep.


----------



## princessxx

*My cat twinkle is sleeping next to me purring whilst recovering from being at vets love her 2 bits xx*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is running around..acting a fool.


----------



## ivy1026

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cat is running around..acting a fool.




haha....my cat does that all the time too especially after coming out from his litter box


----------



## deathandtaxes

He just woke up and went for a drink. As he was walking, he paused in front of me, pawed at his nose, and continued on!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ivy1026 said:


> haha....my cat does that all the time too especially after coming out from his litter box




My cat likes to act crazy around 9pm everyday day..it never fails..


----------



## pukasonqo

ignoring me and giving me filthy looks as i just put advance on them...even my brain dead boo knows when it is coming!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

My hubby is playing ball with Louis & Daisy is sitting next to me.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is full of energy today, daddy is back home after finishing is work contract, so no sleep for sophie today.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Sitting in the window watching the rain.


----------



## flashy.stems

One is sleeping next to me, one is off playing at the Olympic party downstairs, one is probably going nutsoid but I can't see her atm.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is sitting next to me & Louis is eating.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating.


----------



## Green Zebra

trying to get some of the yogurt I'm eating...


----------



## ivy1026

meowing for dinner


----------



## DenimShopaholic

ivy1026 said:


> meowing for dinner


 

Ha Ha - mine too.  Feeding them right now!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is having her dinner.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

my female dog is licking my male dogs face....

my cat is looking outside the window


----------



## Necromancer

They're all sleeping. One cat is asleep on my lap.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just finished her morning sleep and just had her lunch, she trying to go back to sleep.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Tanning


----------



## gelbergirl

lookin' at me like he wants a treat !


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Sleeping outside in the sun


----------



## print*model

Cat just came out of hiding from the vacuum and bunny is drinking water.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is laying down on my feet..


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is upstairs...probably up to no good... <going to check...>


----------



## Spendaholic

sleeping.


----------



## Katie68506

sleeping, completely unaware that we are heading to the dog park in a few minutes, then they will go wild.


----------



## Oogolly

Tyson is barking like a mad dog at the squirrels outside, he's upset he cant chase them. LuLu on the other hand is quite chill and playing with her stuffed monster toy she loves so much.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are laying on the couch


----------



## Necromancer

Two cats are eating, one cat is cleaning himself, the other three cats are sleeping, as is the dog.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is lounging around in the kitchen..


----------



## Necromancer

They're all snoozing.


----------



## Green Zebra

sleeping on the sofa with her head hanging off the edge....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat just jumped onto my lap..


----------



## Necromancer

Three cats are eating, three cats are sleeping, and the dog is happily chewing on a lamb chop.


----------



## flashy.stems

one is sleeping
one is humping a toy..


----------



## Necromancer

^^


----------



## bunnymasseuse

keiichi is sleeping on my chest


----------



## lilflobowl

playing hide & seek with the leash trying to avoid going for a pee break.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just awoken from a mid afternoon sleep.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

flashy.stems said:


> one is humping a toy..





Both are laying outside


----------



## beljwl

one is sleeping in the shower on one of his many beds and the other one is laying next to me


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just gone to bed for the night.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on the bedroom window sill..


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is ringing the bell on the door to go out...gotta run!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Some are eating, most are sleeping.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is awake, but trying to sleep.


----------



## Spendaholic

6th - sophie is sleeping while daddy is out.


----------



## flashy.stems

both sleeping..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is getting a belly rub by my foot atm..


----------



## karenbabi

taking a nap


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I don't know about my babies at home, but our friends female cat just marked me to send a message back home to the boys.


----------



## ivy1026

My cat is napping next to my laptop.


----------



## Green Zebra

bunnymasseuse said:


> I don't know about my babies at home, but our friends female cat just marked me to send a message back home to the boys.



ha ha!!   Pee-mail??


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is laying next to the SO on the couch.


----------



## pukasonqo

luna is watching TV and boo is in contemplative mood in the garden


----------



## iekika

My kitty, Carbon, is running around the house like a gremlin!


----------



## Mrs. SR

Kitty is on the screened porch watching the bird feeder from afar

Three dogs are asleep in their baskets

New rescue puppy is sleeping in her crate until she is ready for more freedom


----------



## ChiChi143

My Chi's just got back from a walk, so now they're sleeping.


----------



## ivy1026

cat is waiting for his lunch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on the bedroom window sill watching a pug run around outside in the rain..


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

My husband is playing ball with Louis & Daizy is sitting next to me on the sun lounger


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing


----------



## ivy1026

watching TV with me and DH


----------



## dallas

It is cold and raining here today, the gang are asleep and it looks like they have no intention of moving until dinner time. Bless their little hearts.


----------



## Irishgal

Sleeping, wrapped up in blankets like little babies. The Oscars bored them to sleep.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is sleeping again, all she seems to do is sleep.


----------



## jubanegra

Roxy is eating cookies.


----------



## print*model

Cat is sleeping on the arm of the sofa.  Bunny is asleep in his cage.


----------



## Necromancer

Cats are sleeping - it's what they do best. The dog is chewing on his steak and bone.


----------



## Green Zebra

curling up next to me on the sofa...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is meowing and looking at me..being a brat!


----------



## Necromancer

They're all doing this: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Straight-Laced

Digesting.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is in the utility room taking care of ''business''..


----------



## flashy.stems

one sleeping, one barking while looking out the window.


----------



## ivy1026

cat is patiently waiting for dinner


----------



## Mia Bella

Both are watching DH eat pistachios.


----------



## yeliab

my babies are on the couch sleeping... ZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is awake after the paper just came through the door.


----------



## karenbabi

running laps around my sofa


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is lurking..waiting for me to walk by to strike!


----------



## deathandtaxes

Doing tricks for cheese.


----------



## Jasterock

Sitting on my lab while I surf PF! She weights 22kg....gosh..and she just farted.


----------



## Necromancer

All of them are eating their dinner.


----------



## yeliab

My pup babies are on my DH's chest watching a movie with us!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is wrapped in the covers on my bed  snoring her head off.


----------



## Jeneen

Taking a nap in "his" bed


----------



## Green Zebra

sleeping between me and DH on the sofa...


----------



## Necromancer

sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is playing with one of his toys..


----------



## yeliab

Laying on the couch..  getting cozy...


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## bnjj

What they do best...sleeping...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is cleaning himself..


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is chewing her antler


----------



## Necromancer

Awww, cute pic, *bnjj*.


----------



## Necromancer

My kitties are eating and the dog is chewing on a pig's ear.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat just jumped onto my lap..


----------



## yeliab

my babies are laying on the couch watching a DVD w/ us (while I'm typing away on TPF!!)


----------



## karenbabi

sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is sunbathing on the bedroom window sill..


----------



## ivy1026

cat is having his afternoon nap


----------



## Spendaholic

after a very busy day.


----------



## Necromancer

Some are eating, others are sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping..


----------



## Green Zebra

hopefully pooping since DH just took her out for the night!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating..


----------



## kuriso

Mushu, my pom, is watching "LOST" with me LOL.


----------



## yeliab

My babies are watching "braveheart" with me...


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is awake listening to the birds singing in the garden.


----------



## AECornell

Lake is sleeping in her chair, by the window, being a lazy girl.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## karenbabi

playing with toys


----------



## dmitchell15

My cat sitting in my lap as I type.


----------



## Green Zebra

AECornell said:


> Lake is sleeping in her chair, by the window, being a lazy girl.



Lake...what a pretty name!!

Maddie is crashed after an afternoon at the vet, and visiting one of my friends.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is awake wondering why im awake and not sleeping after daddy has gone to work.


----------



## Necromancer

sleeping...no surprises there.


----------



## Green Zebra

whining at the door...gotta run!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophi is wide awake.


----------



## Scooch

I have a toy poodle who is 6 years old and I am sure that she is home laying in the sun shining in from our back door while me and DH are at work!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Eating


----------



## Green Zebra

proudly modeling her St. Patrick's Day bandana


----------



## karenbabi

sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is sitting next to the SO..keeping him company.


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is curled up im my faux fur blanket.


----------



## Spendaholic

today sophie has been playing and sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat just jumped onto my lap.


----------



## karenbabi

taking a nap after a training class earlier


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is squirming on her back, wanting her belly rubbed!


----------



## bnjj

Sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is meowing...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping..


----------



## SWlife

My kitty is sleeping on my lap. I think he likes the warm laptop close to him.
He also snores a little at times.


----------



## ivy1026

cat is running around like crazy


----------



## Mrs. SR

Two are sleeping in my office next to me. I've been away for a week and all the pets are happy to have dh and me back home.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has been sleeping all day after being sick last night.


----------



## Corrinne

Penny is chewing her Nylabone next to me on the couch after running CrAzY through the house! My birds are out in the back room/office playing with a mirror on top of their cages


----------



## Mrs. SR

I've been watching a pair of bluebirds build a nest in a birdhouse that I put near my office window. I know technically they aren't my pets, but I do feel protective of them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ivy1026 said:


> cat is running around like crazy


 

My cat is doing the same atm..lol!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Dart is crying at the window and door for no reason, Keiichi is sleeping on a clean blanket to piss me off


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is trying to sleep after have her lunch.


----------



## Green Zebra

I have no idea...I better go check and see what she's up to... :wondering


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is keeping the SO company on the couch.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is looking threw the patio doors.


----------



## karenbabi

napping on the floor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is laying on top of my foot..keeping it warm.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is awake and watching the garden threw the patio doors waiting for daddy to come back in after working on the car at the back of the house.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on the bedroom window sill looking at a squirrel in a tree.


----------



## KatsBags

Seven and Henry are on the front porch quite intrigued by the melting snow.

Daisy is sleeping on a chair in the living room.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating some cat nip..


----------



## karenbabi

sleeping on my lap while I surf online


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on my lap..being sweet!


----------



## pukasonqo

boo is watching birds in the shed roof and luna is fast asleep in the coach behind me!


----------



## dara678

One kitty is napping with her paws all the way out in front of her ... the other one is curled up under the TV stand ... and the last one is lying on his back with right paw out (ragdoll style!)


----------



## karenbabi

resting after trip to the vet earlier...


----------



## Miss Kris

Riley is chewing his brand new bone!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is getting his hair brushed outside.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is  as always.


----------



## MarneeB

Chiquita my chihuahua has her paws up on the windowsill looking outside.


----------



## TheLioness

My Yorkie Pip is trying get something from under the couch! Right behind me, keeps barking! I got a flashlight and nothing was there!


----------



## creditcardfire

Spaniel/BeagleX is sleeping and snoring quietly on the sofa.

Mini dachshund is sitting on my lap as I type, keeping an eye out for squirrels on the back deck.


----------



## TeachingTots

Sitting on my lap as I type, in an upright position hanging her front over my arm.  Doesn't look comfortable but she loves to do it!


----------



## karenbabi

sleeping after getting groomed


----------



## Mrs. SR

Kitty is on the screened porch; two dogs are sleeping; new 8 month old puppy from the animal shelter is chewing anything she can find.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is half awake and half sleeping.


----------



## asianbelle

I bet Pepper is taking a nap on my bed...


----------



## Coach+Louislove

My cat Storm is sleeping on his pink blanket on the couch











My dog Toby is sleeping on his favorite chair! I'm not sure why he buries his head under the pillow though..


----------



## karenbabi

playing with toys


----------



## bnjj

One is sleeping, the other is roaming around restlessly.


----------



## la miss

Cat is agitating for some dinner


----------



## Green Zebra

waiting outside the bathroom door for DH...


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is next to me on the sofa sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is playing with the SO's shoe lace.


----------



## GirlwithDog

Snoring...very loudly.


----------



## karenbabi

sleeping


----------



## Necromancer

Nothing, the lazy buggers.


----------



## karenbabi

chewing flossie


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## shinymagpie

One of our Shibas is curled up on one child's lap and the second is stretched out in the dog crate snoozing and waiting for it's sibling to curl up next to it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is in time out...(he's in the utility room )


----------



## yeliab

sleeping...


----------



## ivy1026

Cat is patiently waiting for his lunch.


----------



## shinymagpie

The rabbits are moseying around their enclosure and nibbling their grass as you do when you are a nocturnal animal. The dogs are curled up side by side, in their crate.  They look like large round dinner rolls.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is sunbathing outside on the apartment balcony..


----------



## DenimShopaholic

One kitty is sleeping on the giant ottoman in the living room, one is looking out the window taking in the fresh air, one is hiding somewhere mysteriously awaiting to pounce on me, and one is trying to leap onto the refrigerator!!!

Never a dull moment!


----------



## Spendaholic

trying to


----------



## Necromancer

Snoozing and snoring.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Keiichi is on the lap of Bh and Dart is sleeping next to me on a pillow.


----------



## karenbabi

having dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on the couch with the SO..


----------



## strife00

Laying on the couch on my feet


----------



## Necromancer

One cat is cleaning herself on my lap, one cat is eating, and everyone else is asleep.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Cats are investigating the new condo/playhouse they got for Easter!


----------



## karenbabi

sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is hiding underneath the dining table.


----------



## MarvelGirl

My Pomeranian Gia is underneath my desk looking at me while I surf the net. She never likes to be too far from me...love her so much!


----------



## Necromancer

Two are eating, the rest are snoozing.


----------



## shinymagpie

Dogs are being "trained" by daughter Mk II. They are adorned with paper "training" hats. Looking very tolerant. Rabbits are stretched out on a pile of straw in their enclosure taking in the breeze.


----------



## Spendaholic

curled up  but in 30mins she will be having dinner.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating.


----------



## Scooch

My toy poodle, Mieshka, is running up and down the hallway with her favorite toy, A mini version if her in purple!


----------



## karenbabi

playing with a kong


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has had a very busy day at nanny & grandads.
shes currently sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is cleaning himself.


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is snuggling next to me while I'm on my laptop...awww!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

cat is outside somewhere..


----------



## karenbabi

sitting next to me on the sofa


----------



## shinymagpie

One dog is luxuriating in the sunshine. The second dog is peering through the fence spying on passersby. The rabbits are snuggling in their enclosure - they are totally besotted with eachother.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

The boys just got done fighting and chasing each other, so now Keiichi is on a pillow next to me and Dart is waiting in the bedroom to go to bed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is meowing...and looking at me!!


----------



## McLoverly

Roshi is grumbling in his sleep... probably dreaming about evil squirrels!


----------



## didih

Milo-the cat-is growling at the ice cream van :weird: its a new thing with him he has taken a dislike to the chimes they play --could be a very long summer


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is playing with daddy with her football, and barking like mad.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is lounging outside on the apartment balcony.


----------



## sweetsoutherner

One's asleep by the front door and the other one is laying next to me giving me sad puppy eyes.


----------



## karenbabi

running around and playing in the living room


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat just jumped onto my lap..being a brat.


----------



## lil_peanut

Dog is sleeping on his bed in front of the fire. He's pooped after a long day.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is having her early afternoon nap.


----------



## karenbabi

sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping under the bed..


----------



## sabr1na

Sleeping and snoring loudly.


----------



## Necromancer

They're all sleeping.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has had a busy day today, playing with daddy and sunning herself in the back garden.


----------



## Jeneen

Sleeping comfortably and stinking up the house - lol


----------



## twin53

cats are napping


----------



## wordbox

My two dogs are BOTH snoring.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on the bedroom window sill..looking at a squirrel in a nearby tree.


----------



## shinymagpie

It's a warm day. The rabbits are ... well ... being rabbits.


----------



## ivy1026

my cat Nike is sitting next to me keeping me company while I'm browsing TPF


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie so far today has been playing in the back garden, and sunning herself. weve got lots of  today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating..


----------



## CandiGirl82

Rudy is cuddled up next to me. Aw!  He's sighing as though he wants me to turn the lights off.  lol.  He thinks he runs the house.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie yesturday had a great day, but was sick in the everning.
today shes trying to  while im on tpf in extreme pain.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on one of his daily walks..


----------



## shinymagpie

Rabbits are patiently waiting for the dogs to go into their cage and fall asleep, so it will be their turn to run free in the garden.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has today had a great walk with her daddy which included playing with her football. she is now looking at me while im on tpf.


----------



## Mair

Staring at me like I'm the TV.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol!

Cat is cleaning himself..


----------



## beljwl

both are in bed with DH


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying next to daddy while he plays on his playstation.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are sitting on another couch


----------



## lisarx8

Right now all four of my dogs and one of my cats are crashed out on my bed like a bunch of lazy bums.


----------



## r15324

Are mine the only that swim?


----------



## Brooke11

All of the cats are staring into the pantry like there is something in there... I think tomorrow is going to be a MAJOR pantry clean out day and time to set up the humane Have-a-Heart mouse 'trap'!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is chilling on a chair..


----------



## shinymagpie

r15324 said:


> Are mine the only that swim?



More information.... dogs, cats, hamsters, ferrets, aardvarks....?


----------



## ivy1026

cat is meowing for dinner


----------



## shinymagpie

dogs are unaware that they are having a sleepover. rabbits are unaware that they will have the full run of the garden for 24 hours!


----------



## r15324

shinymagpie said:


> More information.... dogs, cats, hamsters, ferrets, aardvarks....?



Fish. I meant like: 'Are mine the only that breathe underwater?' 

Just realised that most furry friends do swim


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dog is sitting at my feet staring at me (I'm eating a salad with *bacon* bits.)


----------



## shinymagpie

r15324 said:


> Fish. I meant like: 'Are mine the only that breathe underwater?'
> 
> Just realised that most furry friends do swim





good. nice that your fish are swimming.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is running around acting like a maniac!


----------



## karenbabi

chewing and playing with flossie


----------



## ChiChi143

Both dogs are sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping..I think..


----------



## Princess D

Dog sitting beside me, chewing his little panda friend


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is lounging outside on the apartment balcony.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is relaxing on a chair..


----------



## shinymagpie

bunnies are dozing in the enclosure after a hard nights tunnelling. Dogs are sniffing around.


----------



## pandn

My dog is sleeping in the DH's office


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying on the bed with me, trying to


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat just jumped into my laundry basket..he's being rotten!


----------



## shinymagpie

Shibas are sort of singing to each-other.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are in their doggy float on the pool


----------



## beljwl

both in bed with me


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying next to me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is hiding out in the utility room..


----------



## twin53

sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is sat watching the front door waiting for daddy to come home.


----------



## ivy1026

Nike is sleeping again....


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are sitting on the couch


----------



## shinymagpie

Rabbits are busy tunnelling. Dogs are fast asleep.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is beside me, Louis is sleeping on the couch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is eating..


----------



## ivy1026

cat is meowing for dinner


----------



## Spendaholic

barking in the back garden.


----------



## clevercat

Let's see.... Colin the kitten: Asleep on top of wardrobe
The Bear, Annabel, Bon and Norton: Asleep on the bed
Murphy and Loops: Play-fighting like alley cats
Poppy: In a drawer under the bed, finalising her plans to take over the world.


----------



## shinymagpie

Curled up in the crate, looking like cinnamon donuts with tails.


----------



## frick&frack

my dogs are laying just outside the sliding glass door on the back patio...napping & enjoying the cool concrete.  yes, they've already had a tough morning eating breakfast, stretching, & barking at the birds, so it's nap time!


----------



## TheLioness

My Yorkie Pip is roaming around the back yard and now he is laying next to me chewing on his dental rawhide


----------



## frick&frack

barking at my neighbors as they come home


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on the SO's lap..being sweet!


----------



## Necromancer

Sleeping - it's what they do best.


----------



## ivy1026

my cat has been staring at my shoes for 15 min


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Cat sleeping on my bed


----------



## Jaded81

Munching on a treat I gave him


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Keiichi my "bladder cat" is preparing to attempt to make me wet the bed while I sleep and Dart is sleeping at the foot of BH's side of the bed in his absence.


----------



## shinymagpie

Sunny is whinging big time, because her twin just got taken for a walk & right now she has to stay home... Giving me the big puppydog eyes. literally.


----------



## seulki

pooped out from playing with her new toys today, sleeping on my bed like an angel!


----------



## frick&frack

napping after the strenuous activity of eating breakfast.  it's a strain...


----------



## Spendaholic

trying to  next to daddy.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds...we've had a long day of spring cleaning


----------



## ivy1026

Cat is sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

the dogs are lying on their backs & sleeping away


----------



## macska

Kitties are washing themselves and each other ... it's cute to see


----------



## lmkhlh2006

He's in the window chattering away.


----------



## McLoverly

Roshi (my Italian Greyhound) and Riley (my ex's sister's cat who we adopted, but I'm very allergic to) are laying next to each other on the carpet "talking". Stretched out barking and she is stretched out meowing back. They look like they're having a pretty good conversation


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just gone out for a walk with her daddy, using her new birthday present (a new lead) Its her 6th birthday today 29th april 2010.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at another dog walking by


----------



## tulip618

lying down next to me ~


----------



## Mia Bella

They're passing around honk-shus.


----------



## frick&frack

it's the boys' after breakfast nap time


----------



## baglici0us

bunny is chomping on hay..


----------



## frick&frack

barking at the front window...it's probably a bird or a squirrel or a lizard...all dangerous creatures


----------



## shinymagpie

Snoring... (dogs)  Tunnelling (female rabbit) eating (male rabbit)


----------



## frick&frack

laying down outside


----------



## Jaded81

laying upside down next to the front door


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping outside...enjoying the breeze..


----------



## ivy1026

Cat is walking around the house


----------



## frick&frack

dogs patrolling the back yard


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping under the bed.


----------



## frick&frack

laying on the floor near the food bowls _just in case _I feed them dinner any minute


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat just jumped onto my lap..he loves his mama..


----------



## BomberGal

Freya and Kodak are sleeping.
Patriot is wrecking his new toy.


----------



## shinymagpie

Dogs are sleeping. Rabbits are tunnelling. One is down the hole and other is making the entrance bigger. When we turn on the outside light, they both lie down and pretend nothing is happening...


----------



## frick&frack

the dogs are standing at the fence waiting for somone walking their dog to get closer so they can bark


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ 

Daizy is outside watching a bird that is on the fence & Louis is drinking water


----------



## frick&frack

^hehe

eating their breakfast...for some reason the boys didn't eat when I put it out earlier


----------



## gwendolen

sleeping on my green chair!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are sleeping on the couch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is sunbathing by the patio door..


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## twin53

one cat in on the family room recliner and the other is sitting on the front stairs looking down onto the front foyer


----------



## frick&frack

they're out in the back yard hunting for 'possums


----------



## ivy1026

Cat is guarding the front door


----------



## kimstyle

My babe has an obsession with shoes. Not any shoes..ONLY my shoes (Takes after her mom) This is her checking them out... then going in for the kill...


----------



## Jaded81

LOL that is sooo adorable kimstyle!!!!


----------



## Jaded81

My little yorkie is sniffing around the zone of interest.... ie the kitchen!


----------



## kimstyle

haha thanks *Jaded*... yeah, she has a weird fetish . This was straight out of the box too... hadn't even had a chance to try them on yet before she just had to stick her face in them!


----------



## yeliab

Sleeping


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My cat sitting kitty a russian blue is laying on my lap until i have to give insulin to "stumpy" the other catsitting kitty in about 30min.  Shes very warm right now


----------



## frick&frack

the dogs are awake, but not really


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Eating


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on the bedroom window sill.

kimstyle-lol, cute pic!


----------



## McLoverly

Roshi (my Italian Greyhound) is sleeping under the covers. Riley (my cat) is running circles in the living room and meowing loudly. You would think the Greyhound would be the one doing laps....


----------



## Luv4Chanel

Benji (rottweiler) is sleeping under my bed...as always


----------



## shinymagpie

Dogs are wondering why the kid is lying down in their dog crate, stopping them from being able to go to bed.


----------



## frick&frack

itching themselves


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Keiichi was getting his fre4k on with the blanket 3x before I left the house.. guess he's a bit frustrated today


----------



## lorihmatthews

My pup is sleeping (I'm watching her on my iPhone with my new iCam app!).


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are napping on the cool tile floor under the fan


----------



## seulki

tackling her nylabone~ yummy!


----------



## frick&frack

laying down & panting...it's humid


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is on my lap..purring and being sweet..


----------



## ivy1026

cat is following me around


----------



## chessmont

oops didnt attach pics


----------



## chessmont

I'll try again - this is their favorite activity


----------



## frick&frack

^hahaha!  my dogs love that too!


the boys are eating their breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

begging for some of my lunch


----------



## chessmont

They just can't get enough of their favorite pastime!


----------



## frick&frack

waiting for me to feed them


----------



## mockinglee

Napping under my office chair and wagging her tail in her sleep. Must be a good dream.


----------



## shinymagpie

puking on the floor and guarding her sister away from it!!!  Euuuuuuucccchhhhh!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Looking at me as if to say "When's breakfast?"

They just ate 10 minutes ago!!


----------



## frick&frack

patroling the fence outside...& barking when they see something


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is lounging outside on the porch..


----------



## frick&frack

laying in front of the floor fans...cooling off


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping like an angel


----------



## ipudgybear

being a bum and sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## ivy1026

cat is having his afternoon nap


----------



## CHA08

Both cats are sleeping.  One is all stretched out and the other is curled up like a ball.


----------



## frick&frack

one is having a long drink & the other is laying in front of the floor fan


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sleeping......three are on my bed and the other is napping in the sunroom.


----------



## frick&frack

they are on the tile floor napping under the ceiling fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cat is lounging outside on the porch..




This again..he's so lazy!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Now they are whining and circling me for food.....they have me surrounded!!


----------



## frick&frack

they are taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are outside


----------



## frick&frack

they were out front with me, & now they're exhausted...nap time again!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is napping under the bed..


----------



## Eimii

Tinkerbelle is standing next to some ducks that come to our pond on the patio outside..  Although I'm a bit worried she might try to attack them.. :wondering


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping & snoring


----------



## ivy1026

cat is waiting for dinner


----------



## clevercat

All of them sleeping, exhausted after the effort of eating their breakfast and playing with their toys.


----------



## Jaded81

Sniffing the remote


----------



## frick&frack

barking furiously at a neighbor walking her dogs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is at the groomer's getting his monthly bath & nails clipped..so I'm thinking he's pissed! LOL..and meowing a whole lot!


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are eating...they love food from a new bag!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat is back from the groomers...but in a pissy mood..he's pouting under the bed!


----------



## oscarlilytc

Lily is helping me change the sheets on my bed


----------



## frick&frack

^awwwwwwwwwwwwww 

the boys are sleeping...one is right by me, the other is on a dog bed


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

At home with Daddy!


----------



## frick&frack

laying in front of the floor fans


----------



## gwendolen

eating louuuuudly!


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Under the bed.


----------



## gwendolen

sleeping at my feet!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie is eating garden mulch...and I'm trying to keep her from eating it


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is trying to sleep on her bed, but has just awaken because daddy just got home.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Outside with my husband


----------



## frick&frack

1 is scratching & 1 is drinking


----------



## gwendolen

sniffing around.


----------



## frick&frack

just had some thunder from lightning that struck close by, & they tore outside to go bark at it...LMAO!!!


----------



## Inlvewthleather

^ thats funny. My dog is sleeeeeping.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are barking at someone walking by...very dangerous character


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

My Bulldog is sitting under my chair, with his head resting on my foot - snoring very, very loudly!!!


----------



## frick&frack

napping


----------



## Lady Stardust

My girl kitty is purring REALLY loudly to herself.  I have no idea why lol.  She sounds like a busted air conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

waiting for me to feed them dinner


----------



## Jujuma

Faking sleep so I don't put her diaper on...don't ask.


----------



## Inlvewthleather

My pup is sleeping on top of a teddybear, 2 flip flops, and a foam sandal he found somewhere. XD I love when dogs pile up toys and lay on them.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are OUT...on their backs...on their beds in this room...sound asleep


----------



## Miss Luana

Sleeping... my dog sleeps 22hrs a day, no joke.


----------



## beljwl

sleeping and dreaming


----------



## frick&frack

they just went into the living room to sleep on the tile (it's cool)


----------



## Necromancer

Some are eating, some are sleeping and one cat is chatting to me. Yackity yack.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is sat next to me on the garden sun chair, while on im tpf.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are eating their breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

These were taken today by my DH while he took sophie for her walk early this morning between 8-9am. At this time in the day it was already a high of 15ºC its currently 2.53pm and 25ºC  









I &#9829; my sophie so much shes such a poser.









please see http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/recently-pictures-549192-28.html#post15399687 for other pictures taken today by my DH.


----------



## lulilu

^^^what great photos and such a lovely place for a walk!!!


----------



## lulilu

My older guy is lying by the front glass door, guarding the house.  The younger guy just fell asleep next to me on the sofa after spending 15 minutes licking me and nudging my hand as I tried to read tpf.  He often rests his face on my keyboard.


----------



## frick&frack

spendaholic--  sophie sure is a beauty!


my boys are patroling the fence & barking occasionally


----------



## Spendaholic

*lulilu* - my DH does take some great pictures, the place my DH likes to walk is a canal by us its so quiet & peaceful that the only thing you hear is the water and birds singing.



lulilu said:


> ^^^what great photos and such a lovely place for a walk!!!


 
*frick&frank* - thank you, sophie is my everything, and shes beyond beautiful.



frick&frack said:


> spendaholic-- sophie sure is a beauty!


 
sophie is currently lying next to me on the sofa trying to sleep while im on tpf.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are having their after-breakfast nap


----------



## gwendolen

sleeping in her favorite chair! It's so warm here - I don't blame her!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile in the living room


----------



## Distillerette

what cats do best:





sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

dead-to-the-world asleep


----------



## Necromancer

Nothing much.


----------



## Necromancer

Distillerette said:


> what cats do best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeping.


 
Aww, too cute.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is laying outside in the dirt


----------



## Necromancer

They're all snoozing in front of the fire. Life is good.


----------



## frick&frack

they are both laying on their beds in this room...going to sleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap..keeping me company.


----------



## mikkij313

Pepper is spending her evening being upset with me becuz she can't have any treats! Vets orders - she has to lose 5 to 10 pounds.


----------



## frick&frack

scratching themselves


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is sleeping.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Laying in my lap and purring up a storm.


----------



## Necromancer

Some are eating, some are sleeping. What a tough life.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping outside...PLEASE don't start barking at something at 10pm


----------



## ivy1026

Waiting for dinner


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are just coming in from outside to lay on the tile...maybe it started raining?


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is listening to the birds singing in the back garden.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## kathyinjapan

sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is trying to  while daddy is outside working on fixing car.


----------



## frick&frack

in the living room sleeping under the fan on the cool tile


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is playing it up trying to get daddys attention.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> in the living room sleeping under the fan on the cool tile


 
this again...they just came in from running & barking outside


----------



## tillie46

This is what Dory is doing..........


----------



## tillie46

*Dory is sooooooo tired....*


----------



## tillie46

*She's not really thrilled to have her picture taken...*


----------



## DenimShopaholic

My cats are fighting over the catnip toys.  

They don't seem bothered by the fact that there are 5 toys, and only 4 cats.  I think they just enjoy aggravating each other...


----------



## frick&frack

awwwwww!!!!!!!!  I feel the same!



tillie46 said:


> *Dory is sooooooo tired....*


----------



## tillie46

^go back to bed and rest...


----------



## frick&frack

^hehe!  I've got some things I need to do today...so I can't rest yet.



one of my boys is getting a drink, & the other is napping


----------



## tillie46

^Isn't Dory the cutest little thing........can you see why she's become the love of my life?


----------



## frick&frack

^she's adorable!!!


my boys are sitting next to me because they want some of the peanut butter that I'm eating


----------



## tillie46

^So do I


----------



## shanam

tillie46 said:


> *She's not really thrilled to have her picture taken...*



OH tilllie, i didn't know you had a doggie!  too cute!  awww
what a little sweetie - like her mom!


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are asking if they can go outside for "last call"


----------



## Necromancer

They're either eating or sleeping.


----------



## Necromancer

BTW, *tillie*, Dory is so cute.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is just lying there listening to what people are doing outside, trying to  at the sametime.

*tillie46* - Dory is so adorable


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are sleeping on the tile under the fan


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

T - Dory is sooo cute!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is playing with her toys & Louis is sitting on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## CoachGirlJami

My little girl is at Daycare right now. She goes half-days all week, because I work from home. And she LOVES to play with her doggie friends at daycare.


----------



## Mair

walking all over my notes trying to get my attention...


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying next to her daddy trying to .


----------



## Celts20

Riddle is napping in the air conditioning. I may join him soon 

Joan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Purring on my lap..being sweet..


----------



## sdkitty

Noche, my little independent kitty, is laying next to me on the sofa and allowing me to give him a little neck massage.


----------



## frick&frack

sitting & looking at me...they want dinner!


----------



## Bri 333

All of them are trying to go to sleep except for one of my cats, he is trying to get some Pounce from me, lol.


----------



## frick&frack

napping...is it just me, or does it seem like it's always nap time?


----------



## NemoAndChula

Our dogs are always taking CAT naps. This is sometimes a slight problem because we have 4 of them and my bed is only a Queen size. I have a 7 lb. mini poodle, a 20 lb. daschund, a 20 lb. American Eskimo/Golden Retreiver mix, and a 70 lb. Black Lab/Collie mix. 
Needless to say, I sleep on the very edge of my bed, half hanging off like an idiot!


----------



## NemoAndChula

^^By the way, all of them were either rescued or adopted from a humane society.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed..


----------



## Jeneen

Snoozing/protecting me behind my chair


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## twin53

cats are bugging DH  - he loves it


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Whining at DH!

Windsor is feeling a little neglected...he hasn't had his daily Mommy snuggle yet!


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are out cold


----------



## Necromancer

The cats are all sleeping, as per usual, and the dog is eating a big pork chop, crunch, crunch.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Sleeping now... just ate their lunch and now they have passed out


----------



## frick&frack

one is asking for dinner & the other is rolling around on his back


----------



## ivy1026

keeping me company while I'm having dinner


----------



## candy2100

My little boy has been distracting me all day barking at the front window.  I keep checking when he does it because I'm waiting for a package that UPS tells me is "out for delivery" and each time I get excited, but it turns out he's just barking at a bird.  .


----------



## CoachGirlJami

I just took Kya for a 20-minute walk, we had dinner (she had a grilled hamburger), and now she is outside playing ball with her Daddy while Mommy surfs tPF.


----------



## ejoy43

My cat is chasing my sister down the hallway. Haha!


----------



## IcyPurple

My cat is waiting for House to start on TV :greengrin: She prefers watching Grey's Anatomy but it's not aired on TV for the moment


----------



## choozen1ne

sleeping at the foot of my bed we have had Bacon Bit for three days and he is a lot of fun this is my first time with a puppy and my first time with a small dog - his is a Morkie 
Its a learning experience


----------



## Coach+Louislove

My dog Toby is sleeping in his bed.


----------



## CoachGirlJami

My Kya is in her crate down here in the family room with us - she goes in there to pout when she is angry. Every night around 8pm, she is ready for Mommy and Daddy to go upstairs to bed. She'll walk around and whine, and when we don't give in, she storms to her crate, throws herself down on her comforter, and pouts. We'll go upstairs to bed in about 15 minutes after the news. Every night when I say, "Kya - let's go to Mommy Ni-ni, she STREAKS up both flights of stairs and stands next to our bed waiting to be invited onto it. Then she'll be happy again.


----------



## Necromancer

Sleeping...all of them.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor


----------



## Coach+Louislove

I just took my dog out for a walk, but it is pouring rain here so it was a rather short walk. So now he is sleeping.


----------



## twin53

one cat is sleeping and one cat is in the den with DH


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is in the back garden with her daddy, wondering what hes looking at.


----------



## frick&frack

having their after-breakfast nap


----------



## la miss

Looking out the window at the dragonflies


----------



## frick&frack

they're barking at the front door...no idea why


----------



## ivy1026

cat is chilling out on the sofa


----------



## frick&frack

begging for dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed.


----------



## frick&frack

napping...as usual


----------



## CoachGirlJami

My Kya is cuddling on the sofa with her Daddy, while they watch TV. She's SUCH a Daddy's girl in the evening - she misses him while he is at work.


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping on top of the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping...they've had a rough day getting sick from the new flea meds


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap..being sweet!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying up with her daddy, watching the formula 1 on bbc2 uk.


----------



## frick&frack

1 is getting a drink & the other is looking outside


----------



## NemoAndChula

All 4 are hanging out with me under the A/C. We'll go out again later after sunset.


----------



## queennadine

Trying to find the PERFECT spot to lay down in bed!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying with her daddy, having a early afternoon nap.


----------



## stacmck

Going crazy over a piece of string


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Two are eating and two are sleeping - or at least being quiet somewhere where I can't see what they are up to!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on the window sill..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Running around..just gave him some catnip!


----------



## bnjj

Both are on my bed.  One is sleeping the other is watching TV.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeping


----------



## beljwl

sleeping


----------



## NemoAndChula

Wondering why I'm awake and up doing things. They want to sleep and I'm keeping them up I guess.


----------



## twin53

6am: running all over the house chasing each other


----------



## frick&frack

they're both in here asleep on their beds


----------



## CoachGirlJami

My dog is outside howling and barking at the top of her lungs - thank goodness we have good neighbors who ALL own dogs. She is playing with the neighbor dog next to us, and the one behind them. All three dogs run along the fence lines and howl and bark at each other. It's hilarious!


----------



## frick&frack

they're waiting for their dinner


----------



## DenimShopaholic

One of them is licking my leg right now ....


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is dreaming  on the sofa.


----------



## frick&frack

they are both barking at something outside...& not listening to me telling them to stop


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping near me, & the other is napping on the tile in the living room


----------



## Eimii

sunbathing!


----------



## frick&frack

one just came up to me to get some lovin'!


----------



## basicandorganic

He's having dinner with the family! Haha.


----------



## Corrinne

birds are out and on top of their cages talking nonsense to a mirror. My dog Penny is fast sleep on my lap.


----------



## Necromancer

They're all snoozing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap being sweet!


----------



## basicandorganic

following around my mom, about to sleep


----------



## frick&frack

begging for breakfast


----------



## NemoAndChula

Chewing a slobbery rawhide chip on my lap.


----------



## frick&frack

hoping for dinner


----------



## jujuto

Luki the cat is dreaming in the bed near my fiancé


----------



## stacmck

Batting something around the kitchen floor


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying up with her daddy  the both of them are


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile in the living room


----------



## missgiannina

after barking for the chicken i was eating she fell asleep


----------



## stacmck

Playing with a cardboard box...I wish I could be as easily amused as a kitten


----------



## NemoAndChula

Resting to digest their big meal (full tummies!)


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking


----------



## tillie46

barking to hear their own voices


----------



## frick&frack

^my boys do that too!


asking for their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Following the SO around the place..


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## DenimShopaholic

In the sunroom, looking out at the birds - wishing that they were breakfast rather than something in a can!


----------



## frick&frack

hoping they're going to get some bacon


----------



## Bagspy

Scratching carpet and move to box.


----------



## ivy1026

cat is sleeping again


----------



## frick&frack

standing in the kitchen smelling the bacon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the floor fan


----------



## DenimShopaholic

They are all napping....while I clean the house.  (Brats!)


----------



## frick&frack

they just went outside for a round of potty & barking!


----------



## nataliam1976

frick&frack said:


> they just went outside for a round of potty & barking!



after the bacon or no score this time?


----------



## frick&frack

nataliam1976 said:


> after the bacon or no score this time?


^:lolots: they got their cookies when the came in!



they're eating their dinner now


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping, surprisingly...since 9pm-ish is usually his wired time


----------



## irishlass1029

Right now she is sitting, staring at me with her frisbee in her mouth.  And it's pitch black outside!


----------



## pond23

My three bunnies ate din-din, so now they are all tired and napping.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are barking at some mysterious threat outside...of course, they're inside


----------



## guccissima

Our three cats are waiting around to be fed, making sad faces and noises.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my SO's lap..


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## penelope tree

they were both out in the garden following my boyfriend around but now the older spaniel is snuggled up at my feet/


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Lounging in the sunroom....


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

one is walking around, & one is getting a drink


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap.


----------



## ivy1026

waiting for dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Running around..like a maniac!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My boy kitty just made a very loud fart


----------



## stacmck

Trying to sit on my laptop


----------



## Spendaholic

trying to  on her sofa.


----------



## mmmoon

He's chewing on his toenails(?) Trying to get him back to his bed to sleep.


----------



## frick&frack

they just came back inside, so they're having a drink now


----------



## curlizm487

he was laid in between myself and my laptop, slapping at my hands every time i tried to touch the keyboard so i'd play with him LOL

now he's moved in to my doorway pouting with his head on his paws

BUMMER.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are barking at everyone coming home from work


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping yet again


----------



## frick&frack

excitedly running around the house


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Playing with their new toy, acting as if it cost a million bucks.

It cost $1!


----------



## frick&frack

outside for "last call"


----------



## Necromancer

Nothing but sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

running around outside barking at a car coming down the alley


----------



## stacmck

Sunning himself by the patio door


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> the boys are barking at everyone coming home from work


 
this again


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is  it was her bed time, 49mins ago.


----------



## frick&frack

standing by me, asking for their dinner


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing


----------



## douzz

just humped his "wife"...


----------



## Solitaire75

2 are fast asleep snoring their heads off.  The other is eating - she's a total grazer.


----------



## frick&frack

they're barking at workmen next door


----------



## Spendaholic

barking and running to the front door and the back door.


----------



## frick&frack

they're OUTSIDE barking at the workmen now


----------



## stacmck

Looking outside at the birds


----------



## Necromancer

Some are sleeping, some are eating, and one cat is on my lap purring his head off and  cleaning himself.


----------



## Necromancer

stacmck said:


> Looking outside at the birds


 
Ha, I love watching them watching birds. I love it when they start chattering.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## Necromancer

sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is having her early afternoon nap.


----------



## stacmck

Being a holy terror


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> they're barking at workmen next door


 
this again


----------



## douzz

sleeping, nearly bedtime!


----------



## frick&frack

my dogs are out-of-control barking this morning...they're about to get in big trouble...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying on top of my foot, lol.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

In the window checking out the birds.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping


----------



## NemoAndChula

Watching me drink my chocolate milk.


----------



## kathyinjapan

eating a small piece of pineapple i just gave her


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking


----------



## twin53

sitting with DH


----------



## dallas

All asleep with no intention of getting up. I tried to put them outside but they gave me that "bugger off" look.


----------



## kathyinjapan

lying on the floor and pretending to be asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap purring..


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying in front of the fan fanning herself, its so hot here.


----------



## stacmck

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

DEEP into morning nap time


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sun bathing on the window sill.


----------



## frick&frack

smelling the baby


----------



## heat97

playing


----------



## beljwl

Bella just had a bath and Sammy is about to have his nose rinsed out.


----------



## oggers86

I came home at 11pm to find all 3 cats hanging around on the drive. Ive only ever seen one at a time so to see all 3 of them raised my suspicions...I did ask if they were having some kind of party but the cat just turned his back and walked away


----------



## frick&frack

1 is laying in his favorite spot in front of the floor fan, & the other is getting a drink...they just came in from running around outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

In his litter box..


----------



## Necromancer

They're all sound alseep.


----------



## Spendaholic

lying up with her daddy. they both have the fan on them more then me.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile in the living room


----------



## stacmck

Hiding under a pillow and peering at me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## trueshoelove2

My doggy is hiding in the bathtub..there's a storm and she's scared


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying up with me with the fan on her, its so hot.


----------



## frick&frack

hoping to get part of my lunch


----------



## stacmck

Snoozing on top of the couch behind my head.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at the front door


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing


----------



## twin53

watching tv with DH


----------



## stacmck

Running around like a maniac


----------



## Corrinne

She's going to _town_ on her Nylabone - go Penny!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the SO's lap being sweet.


----------



## sophieee

My kitten is cuddling against my side sleeping, probably wishing I'd get off my computer to pet him.  Which I should do considering it's after 4am!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is trying to  but shes listening for daddy and waiting for him to come back in from washing the car.


----------



## frick&frack

standing at the sliding glass door barking at something


----------



## twin53

they are sleeping on a chair next to DH as he works on his laptop  - soooooo cute


----------



## frick&frack

napping on their beds


----------



## Chineka

sitting on the couch and looking out the window


----------



## Chanel Angel

my turtle is swimming and my pup is snoozin


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying by the front door waiting for daddy to come home.


----------



## twin53

one is sleeping in my bedroom and the other is in another room bugging someone I guess


----------



## ivy1026

cat is enjoying his birthday dinner


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Jaded81

Licking the couch!


----------



## frick&frack

settling down after all of the excited shouting that just went on in here!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## frick&frack

growling at someone outside


----------



## la miss

Dreaming... nose twitching and little paws moving as though he were running after an imaginary rabbit.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Playing with a skittle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## heat97

out for a walk


----------



## bnjj

I don't know what one is doing, the other is purring up a storm after just stealing my spot on the couch.


----------



## Candice0985

my cat tucker is watching the world outside from my window, my newfie dog is outside eating a deliciously monsterous bone, and my foster kitties and momma are outside in the garage (makeshift nursery) drinking milk and momma is eating her wet food


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking at me..lol.


----------



## stacmck

Eating.


----------



## Jaded81

staring at my pizza


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol.

Napping under the bed.


----------



## stacmck

Playing


----------



## NemoAndChula

Watching the Mourning Doves in our yard.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## NemoAndChula

Sleeping off their 4th of July meals. (Stuffed tummies.)


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Hiding under the bed.  Between fireworks yesterday and vacuuming this morning, they are now traumatized for life. (At least that is what they would have me believe).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh no, Denim!

On my lap..purring.


----------



## frick&frack

outside playing in the rain


----------



## stacmck

Looking out the patio door.


----------



## SWlife

My cat is out in the garage where it's 90 degrees. He is probably trying to lure some unsuspecting creature under the minuscule opening on the left hand side of the big door. He's sucessful more often than you'd believe.


----------



## ivy1026

meowing for dinner


----------



## beljwl

sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is chewing her rawhide chew.


----------



## frick&frack

napping...one in his bed & the other in front of the fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

On one of his daily walks..


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is just about to have her lunch.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Jumping on me. (Bad manners.)


----------



## frick&frack

barking at the front door


----------



## brittanyh

Buster is laying on my lap, watching me go through forums


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are outside for a half time potty break


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sleeping......again.


----------



## frick&frack

hoping that I feed them dinner soon


----------



## stacmck

Chewing on a cardboard box


----------



## Sweetpea83

Putting one of his paws under the bathroom door..lol. (the SO is showering)


----------



## Necromancer

Snoozing.


----------



## 336

Eating.


----------



## NemoAndChula

All 4 dogs at the vet. hospital getting their shots.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Chasing each other....running laps around the house!


----------



## Necromancer

Some are eating and the rest are sleeping.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Trying to unwind after a long day at the vets'.


----------



## stacmck

Playing with a pen...so easily entertained


----------



## beljwl

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping; the other is quietly barking at something outside (he's laying next to the sliding glass door in this room)


----------



## pond23

One bunny is in her litter pan. The other two are taking a nap.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking at me..meowing!


----------



## beljwl

sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie this morning had a visit to the vet for her booster, she is currently lying on my bed with her daddy with the fan on them.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at the front door


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cleaning himself.


----------



## pond23

One of the bunnies tried to attack the vacuum cleaner. The other two are sleeping as usual.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a shoelace.


----------



## stacmck

Watching birds outside


----------



## frick&frack

napping!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meowing and running around..


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Eating. And pretending to be mad at me for spending the day at the animal shelter instead of with them!


----------



## frick&frack

outside running & playing


----------



## Sharkbait

Lazy Sunday!


----------



## frick&frack

^awww...cuties!!!


my boys are barking like crazy at the front door...a squirrel probably ran by


----------



## stacmck

Giving himself a bath


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Mine is doing the same, lol.


----------



## Necromancer

Sleeping...no surprises there.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Checking out the re-arranged furniture. (More room to run around the house.)


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile under the fan


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Staring outside.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is getting some love from me


----------



## NemoAndChula

Hoping I'll drop the treat bag all over the floor.


----------



## Necromancer

nothing


----------



## BomberGal

All three are taking naps.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Oogolly

Only my schnauzer is with me at the moment and she is snoring and twitching in her sleep, its a funny sight to see


----------



## frick&frack

outside going potty


----------



## Necromancer

snoozin'


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping on the tile floor & the other is napping by the sliding glass door


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sitting next to the SO on the sofa.


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping - he got his shots today and has been a sleepyhead since.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor


----------



## NemoAndChula

Watching me spread sevin dust in the yard. Gotta get rid of those fleas.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at the rain/lightning/thunder


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is having her afternoon nap.


----------



## frick&frack

eating (I fed them late this morning)


----------



## Necromancer

Nothing but sleepig, the lazy buggers.


----------



## stacmck

Playing


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Drinking a lot of water. Maybe they're trying to drain our local reservoir.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sun bathing outside on the patio.


----------



## Frivole88




----------



## frick&frack

looking at me hoping that I'll feed them soon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding under the dining table..


----------



## NemoAndChula

Taking up all the room on my bed. As always, I'm sitting on the edge.


----------



## pond23

Two are drinking water, and one is in his litter pan taking care of business.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## tillie46

^at least they're not barking...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed.


----------



## NemoAndChula

I wish I could get them to nap UNDER the bed.


----------



## russianchanel

taking a small nap


----------



## beljwl

drying off from their bath


----------



## beljwl

Hubby is cleaning their teeth right now


----------



## 336

Cat is sleeping.
Lovebird is talking.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Running around like a maniac!


----------



## frick&frack

sitting by me getting some loving attention


----------



## DenimShopaholic

One is eating, one is snubbing me because her claws just got trimmed, and the other one is currently M.I.A. (in other words, off trying to get into something she's not supposed to...)


----------



## stacmck

I don't know, it's quiet...I get suspicious when it's quiet


----------



## Aussie girl

Ha ha, funny you ask. My dog has gas and is ruining the air in here


----------



## NemoAndChula

All funny posts. ^^^Thanks!

Running up and down hall with their rawhide chips. Too hot to play outside!


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill looking out..


----------



## beljwl

sleeping


----------



## sbabyphat

Sitting beside me!


----------



## frick&frack

resting on the cool tile after playing fetch outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sitting by the bathroom door..waiting for the SO to come out.


----------



## stacmck

^LOL, it is so funny how cats hate closed doors.


----------



## grace04

I am having insomnia, but my cat Riley is not.  He is on the other side of the wall close to my bed, curled up in the bathroom sink, snoring his little head off.  I recently moved into a new home, and he has made this his new nightime ritual.  He doesn't really fit all that well, but when he gets too cramped he just throws one leg out onto the countertop.


----------



## Sweetpea83

In his litterbox............


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is  after having a long day yesturday. (DH & i dont think sophie had much sleep last night)


----------



## ivy1026

My cat is sitting next to his food bowl waiting for lunch but it's still 1.5 hour away.....


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

standing at the sliding glass door half-heartedly barking at something outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ licking my leg (lol!!!)*_


----------



## pond23

The three bunnies are napping after eating their dinner.


----------



## Sweetpea83

stacmck said:


> ^LOL, it is so funny how cats hate closed doors.




Lol, so weird isn't it? He'll start meowing and pawing the door if I close the door on him!

Right now he's playing with a shoe lace.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are outside by the pool


----------



## frick&frack

napping on their beds


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Staring at me.....just waiting for the right time to pounce!


----------



## Necromancer

snoooooozing


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying on the rug looking at her daddy.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are outside barking at the neighbors


----------



## Sweetpea83

Running around like a fool..


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Eimii

my cat is laying right in front of me on the desk.. getting hairs everywhere!


----------



## frick&frack

asking for their breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## smallfry

Lying right next to me chewing her nylabone!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Licking their new honeysuckle toys.......


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cleaning himself.


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ licking my feet (again!!!)*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meowing and looking at me..


----------



## Necromancer

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Staring at me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!

He's playing with one of his cat toys..


----------



## stacmck

Jumping between the couch cushions


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed..


----------



## stacmck

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

outside waiting to come back in


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to the SO on the couch.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is grooming herself.


----------



## frick&frack

breakfast time!


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping on my lap


----------



## fufu

Wabbit is lying down


----------



## roxys

my pup is wrapped up in a blanket sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap.


----------



## kathywko

following me around because i am eating apples!


----------



## frick&frack

they're eating their own giant greenies


----------



## maris

There is major remodeling going on in my house right now so my lil yorkie is in his bead, bored to death and giving me looks of desperation because he can't be downstairs where he usually likes to spend his time.


----------



## stacmck

Splayed out on one of the couch cushions sleeping.


----------



## lolitakali

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz dreamy land.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Spendaholic

Sophie is trying to  while her daddy is playing his video game on the nintendo wii. (shes not have much luck at the )


----------



## lolitakali

Her nappie time again!


----------



## NemoAndChula

Hanging around the kitchen hoping someone will drop something.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

My cat Bella was hiding away for a nap when i came home for my lunch break and my other cat Phantom was napping in the shade of my neighbours bushes. I tried calling him to come back into our backyard and even tried to entice him with treats but he's enjoy his little cat nap in shade too much!


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Sitting on his cat tree staring outside.


----------



## lolitakali

Playing with the curtains... she is such a healthy sweetie pie.


----------



## Necromancer

They're sleeping or eating.


----------



## stacmck

Lying next to me sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating a cat treat.


----------



## berta

I just put them to bed about 45 min. ago, I keep the tops open on their crates and Josh just woke up and started crying.  I walk in to check on him and there he is standing on his back legs with his front paws balancing him on the crate top, just like a baby standing in a crib.  and the moment he sees me, he stops crying and starts wagging his tail all smilie faced.  

Gosh you just got to love them


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is having her mid-day  time.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## maxxout

My yorkie just got out of bed (my bed) and ran downstairs to see what I was doing in my office and is now stretched out near my feet fast asleep. Ah, the life of a dog!


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

barking at the front door


----------



## berta

Aw, frick&frack, I just noticed your lizard.  They grow'em big down here don't they.  
I love the lizards, does your dog chase after them?  My little Joshua nearly has a heartattack at the window watching the lizards sunbathe on the patio.  Thankfully they are fast little critters.


----------



## stacmck

Playing with a toy.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

My dog went to the groomer today and got a haircut and a bath, so now he is tired and sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lounging around in the bathroom..I'm thinking the cool ground has something to do with it..


----------



## berta

taking their afternoon nap, while mom is getting ready to watch 'days'.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking at me..meowing.


----------



## mmmoon

The cat: Sitting in front of the Mac swooshing his tail while trying to look like he's deep in thought but is actually half sleeping. LOL.


----------



## coconutsboston

Asleep on her back on the sofa...with her 2 front paws covering her eyes.


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Sleeping next to me snoring.


----------



## stacmck

Playing, as usual


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ditto


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## berta

driving me crazy


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is waiting for her lunch.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping in the bathroom.


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Snoring next to my bed.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is having her early afternoon


----------



## stacmck

Lying on the floor staring up at me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on the bed..


----------



## kroquet

Staring at me just like this


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

whining at a bug


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is having her afternoon  time.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is chasing lizards outside & Louis is sitting watching her


----------



## Sharkbait

Sitting like FOOL on my loveseat.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap.


----------



## 336

Eating and looking at the bird.


----------



## Spendaholic

lying on my bed, trying to :sleppy:


----------



## stacmck

Playing, unaware that he is going to the vet this morning 

He's getting a shot, so he will likely be  for the rest of the day once we get home.


----------



## Cates

<---he's snoring away under my feet


----------



## MakeupDIY

My tortoise is running around and won't go to sleep -_-


----------



## Sakura-Chan

MakeupDIY said:


> My tortoise is running around and won't go to sleep -_-



Running? Really?


----------



## Jeneen

Standing guard behind my desk chair.


----------



## Necromancer

nothing


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just had her lunch and she just starting to hae her afternoon  time.


----------



## berta

Have you noticed that the majority of our babies are sleeping?  What a life.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is currently


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Sleeping and the other is drooling at my feet.


----------



## hannabanana

My 2 kittens are playing and my other cat is hiding


----------



## lolitakali

Running like crazy around her house.

I think she is very happy with the tons of new toys she has... I spent about $60 on toys for her today... heheheh.


----------



## 336

Sleeping. Bird is walking around.


----------



## berta

chasing each other around the room, two gang up on one, then they change side, then travis barks, I tell him to be quiet, so he comes over for me to scratch his butt, like how does that equate?  now he is on the sofa waiting for the baby to give up the bone.   Oh my it's a mexican standoff between a 28 pounder and a 90 pounder.  Funny thing is Travie always lets the baby win.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## lolitakali

ZZzzzz


----------



## Expat

Kita the Shiba is curled up around my feet, all warm & fluffly  . 
She suspects "something unusual is going on" and is therefore keeping close.

Her doggy send is, of course, correct - I'm going on holiday tomorrow and only DH will be left behind.

Lord alone knows where the cat is - sunbathing somewhere, I guess, getting his ears chewed off by mozzies.


----------



## 336

Still sleeping. Cat is sleeping alot more these days. :s


----------



## jpgoeth

Franklin is snoring... same as DH!


----------



## sweetfacespout

Sleeping in my bed !!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is awake watching me.


----------



## stacmck

Playing with the new toy my aunt got him. It rattles and is probably going to drive me bonkers if he continues to play with it all day. 

Lolitakali, I spend a fortune on toys! I love Petco.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap..purring.


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping


----------



## creditcardfire

Crossbreed: Sitting a few feet from me, staring at me discreetly but intently (how does she do that?), waiting for her food to finish cooking.

Doxie: 'Killing' her little Kong toy on her bed. I can hear little happy growling sounds from her direction.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping in the bathroom.


----------



## stacmck

stacmck said:


> Sleeping


This again.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is currently lying up with her daddy  while he plays on his nintendo wii.


----------



## stacmck

Sitting on the windowsill looking outside...he's big enough to jump in the windows now


----------



## bnjj

stacmck said:


> Sitting on the windowsill looking outside...he's big enough to jump in the windows now


 
Awww, your baby is growing up.  He's a cutie.


----------



## 336

Sleeping as always.


----------



## stacmck

bnjj said:


> Awww, your baby is growing up.  He's a cutie.


Thanks!  He's lucky he's so cute because he's bratty a lot


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the SO's lap.


----------



## karenbabi

napping


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Taking a nap


----------



## creditcardfire

Wait for it...


...sleeping! (both of them)


----------



## pellarin22

Pretending to sleep but really spying on me while I type this.


----------



## stacmck

All our pets do is sleep


----------



## pellarin22

Our cats have very busy days! Between watching the birds and squirrels from the windows, looking for new places to sleep, sticking their faces, noses or backsides into places they know they shouldn't!  Then making sure they get off your pillow before you come upstairs, they are so swamped!


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Sleeping next to me


----------



## lolitakali

Cat nap


----------



## stacmck

I put all of his toys into his bed because I was vacuuming earlier and now he's walking around confused wondering why his toys are in one big pile


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cleaning himself.


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing


----------



## dallas

It is 2.20pm and our lazy Greyhound, Andy, has just got up. He has been in a coma, er, I mean sleeping, since 9pm last night. What a life.


----------



## Necromancer

They're all still snoozing.


----------



## 336

Sleeping. Bird is yelling.


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping - my family was just here and they were all playing with him so he is tired out. Maybe he'll take a nice long nap today


----------



## frick&frack

they're at camp canine waiting for me to pick them up


----------



## Necromancer

Two cats are eating, the rest of the critters are sleeping.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I only hope my boyz are sleeping with both parents OOT!  

I only WISH this was MY dog! Amazing!
http://www.wimp.com/oneball


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping...they're wiped out from 11 days at camp!


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Chasing a squirrel outside the window lol.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is currently lying on the rug looking at her daddy waiting for her denta stix, while hes playing on his nintendo wii.


----------



## Hoodster777

The dogs are all asleep: Reba is next to me, Abby is on the other side of the couch, and Gilbert is on the chair. I'm sure the cats are either asleep in the kitchen or on the indoor porch, or sunning themselves on the porch. And the turtle is on top of his filter, lol.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Mia Bella

They're at home w/ the dogsitter, surely missing us.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Trying to chew on my hair!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is currently grooming.


----------



## frick&frack

napping...still wiped out from camp


----------



## creditcardfire

Mutt: Sleeping but keeping one ear open for the jingle of the leash - she knows it's walk-time.

Mini Doxie: Sitting on my lap, getting in my face, sniffing my nose, putting her snout in my ears etc.


----------



## frick&frack

outside for a quick potty break


----------



## Chanel Angel

turtle is swimmin, dog is snoozin


----------



## Necromancer

They're all sleeping.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying on my bed grooming.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is having her early mid-day  time.


----------



## stacmck

Smashed against my leg sleeping...and it's only 8:30am


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap..purring.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill..looking at a squirrel in a tree.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is able to have her dinner.


----------



## creditcardfire

Mini Doxie: sleeping in blanket-nest she just made for herself

Crossbreed: sleeping on my bed, keeping one ear open for the sound of the sardine tin being opened


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping as always.


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking at kids skateboarding


----------



## Necromancer

Doing what they do best - snoozing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Standing on my lap..purring in my ear..lol.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is moaning because her daddy is outside washing the car. She wants to be out there to.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## aclineo

My cat is sitting on my lap and enjoying the big brother live feeds with me!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor right in front of the floor fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Taking care of business...(in his litterbox)..


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is just lying on her sofa, waiting for her daddy to come home.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor in front of the floor fans


----------



## Sinarta

Sleep in bed with me on DH's pillow. He is too cute!


----------



## Necromancer

Sleeping. No surprises there.


----------



## ilovemylouisv

My African Grey is saying "NOW!".  I just told the kids to go to bed now...so he's telling them too lol


----------



## frick&frack

napping in their beds


----------



## ChiChi143

ChiChi & Lola are wrestling together on the bed.


----------



## frick&frack

outside patrolling & barking


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is just going to


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in the hall


----------



## Necromancer

Napping.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping...I can hear 1 of them dreaming...hehe


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is having her early afternoon


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is on a groomfest, (over doing the grooming).


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Sleeping and trying to walk on my laptop.


----------



## hulahoop

Sleeping under the armchair.


----------



## stacmck

Playing with his fake mouse toy...he loves that thing!


----------



## aaallabama

ilovemylouisv said:


> My African Grey is saying "NOW!".  I just told the kids to go to bed now...so he's telling them too lol


_*
^^ LOL!!!*_ :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are getting a drink after being outside for "last call"


----------



## gwendolen

my cat is starting at the glare on the wall from my computer and purring LOUDLY! LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the cool tile floor


----------



## Nekko

Huddled up as a bundel of white fluff ahha


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is currently lying up with her daddy


----------



## stacmck

Sitting on the windowsill watching the birds outside.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed.


----------



## wonderwoman9

both are napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## Livia1

my cat is curled up in a box ... the box arrived Friday, containing cat food


----------



## frick&frack

napping on their beds in this room


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on the couch with the SO.


----------



## lolitakali

Playing soccer with her treats.... she makes a game out of it.


----------



## Denaroo

*Jim, my cat, is sleeping on the deck in his lawn chair *


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Hiding under the bed, all looking for the same teensy, tiny bug.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meowing and walking around.


----------



## Necromancer

One cat is eating, and everyone else is snoozing.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## roxys

watching my dad cook hoping he drops something lol


----------



## frick&frack

outside exploring


----------



## nataliam1976

purring next to me as he begged out half a portion of his dinner early from his momma


----------



## frick&frack

^


they're both taking a big drink after being outside for a while


----------



## nataliam1976

frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> 
> they're both taking a big drink after being outside for a while



that cat will be the end of me, I tell ya! Im terrorized !


----------



## frick&frack

^hehehe...cats will take over the world one day if we're not careful!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is currently lying up with me having a nap.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in front of the floor fan on the tile floor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with one of his toys.


----------



## Necromancer

One cat is tearing around the house like a lunatic, while everyone else is trying to take a nap.


----------



## lolitakali

Sleeping w z kidz.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying up with her daddy having  time.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## lolitakali

Staring outside the window.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Begging at my feet for my food


----------



## emcosmo1639

Napping on her cat tree...which is a relief since she was meowing non stop all morning!!!


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Now they are napping


----------



## stacmck

Sunning himself on the windowsill.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are outside barking at everyone coming home


----------



## lolitakali

Chasing the laser light!


----------



## frick&frack

scarfing down their breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie this morning had her operation to remove 2 lumps.

sophie is currently home lying up with her daddy trying to


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## lolitakali

Playing with my curtains...


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> sophie this morning had her operation to remove 2 lumps.
> 
> sophie is currently home lying up with her daddy trying to


^I hope she's OK (so do my boys) 

however, the boys are so concerned that they're taking a nap now


----------



## lolitakali

After causing enough trouble, she's now pooped out under a shelf on the floor.


----------



## Stephanie*

sleeping after being fed and washed!


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Trying to walk on my keyboard to get my milk.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Watching my SO brush his teeth..lol.


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^I hope she's OK (so do my boys)
> 
> however, the boys are so concerned that they're taking a nap now


 
Thank you *frick&frack*. sophie sends  &  for you all.

Update 
Overnight - DH stayed downstairs with sophie on my bed (im in the living room broken leg)
i was on the sofa with DH bedding (bad back today), sophie did get  time but was in alot of pain.
Today - shes full of life and has had her breakfast, lunch in 2hours shes currently


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

My kitten is in heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is soooo annoying!!!!


----------



## Livia1

Curled up on my left arm, trying to sleep ... one paw + tail is on the keybord.


----------



## Denaroo

*Outside "rearranging the flower bed".... he has flung dirt everywhere!  *


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill..looking out.


----------



## Firebird!

they are waiting for their feed


----------



## missgiannina

My dog is sleeping after running at the dog park for 2 hrs with her doggie friend.my rabbits and chinchillas are also sleeping since its daytime


----------



## lolitakali

OMG... my kitty is picking up her treat with her paw to eat it... she could actually do that????


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> Thank you *frick&frack*. sophie sends  &  for you all.
> 
> Update
> Overnight - DH stayed downstairs with sophie on my bed (im in the living room broken leg)
> i was on the sofa with DH bedding (bad back today), sophie did get  time but was in alot of pain.
> Today - shes full of life and has had her breakfast, lunch in 2hours shes currently


^so glad to hear that sophie seems to be recovering very well!  hope you & DH get some good sleep tonight.


frick & frack are eating their "real" breakfast since I ran out of food this morning :shame:


----------



## stacmck

Giving himself a bath


----------



## Sweetpea83

He's currently putting his paws under the bathroom door..waiting for the SO to finish showering, lol.


----------



## stacmck

He keeps trying to jump on my laptop and lay on it


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^so glad to hear that sophie seems to be recovering very well! hope you & DH get some good sleep tonight.
> frick & frack are eating their "real" breakfast since I ran out of food this morning :shame:


 
^ sophie is doing somuch better, full of life, spring in her paws. eating very well & sleeping better.
DH & I got a normal amount of sleep last night, sophie on her bed.

sophie is currently lying up with her daddy watching tv & grooming.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are sleeping


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

napping & occasionally giving a small bark at the thunder


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cleaning himself.


----------



## shinymagpie

Sunny is watching TV. I mean really watching. It's a program about Wolves on National Geographic Channel. We are really amazed. Never seen a dog do that before. Now the wolves are making a whelping noise and she has stood up and is pointing straight at the TV!!! 

This is Sunny. Her sister is just going off screen...


----------



## frick&frack

they're dead to the world


----------



## Firebird!

They are all sleeping on their cat tree.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying up with her daddy


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor in front of the floor fans


----------



## Mia Bella

Snoozing on their giant, round cushion.


----------



## Irishgal

Poking at me because it is time for their afternoon walk and dinner. Literally, poke poke poke go their doxie snouts.


----------



## .pursefiend.

sleep. and she's laying on my cell phone and i can't get it


----------



## stacmck

Running around like a maniac...Monday nights are always rough because that's my late work day...I'm sure he sleeps all day then has this pent-up energy to get rid of when I get home!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is just eating her lunch.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside exploring


----------



## stacmck

Looking out the patio door...finally calming down after running around like a maniac since 7am


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is  its her bedtime.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are hoping i'll feed them early...keep hope alive...


----------



## jpgoeth

He's sitting on my foot


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is having a early morning nap.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Probably meowing constantly..he's at the vet for his monthly bath & nail clipping.


----------



## lolitakali

Usual morn. nap.


----------



## frick&frack

they are both getting a drink


----------



## sabrunka

My kitty is sleeping beside me on the top of the couch, and the other one is probably hiding as usual .


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping deeply


----------



## Spendaholic

Sophie is currently  
BUT
We had an Emergency Appointment at the Vets today, her 1 scar burst during the night & was ousing this morning. Sophie is now on 5 days of Antibiotics, we just hope these work.


----------



## frick&frack

^oh no!!!  hope she'll be OK!



the boys are eating their breakfast


----------



## flashy.stems

barking.. lol


----------



## lkrp123

Buggy is currently destroying a magazine!


----------



## frick&frack

they're asleep for the night


----------



## Spendaholic

Sophie is having her lunch.

We when back to the vets this morning, her scar from yesturday re-opened and we had blood everywhere.
We're unable to use the cone of shame, so DH had to put a sock on sophies back foot.

Instead of the Cone Of Shame - The Sock Of Shame.


----------



## frick&frack

^  the sock of shame...hahahaha (love the movie _Up_!)



eating their breakfast


----------



## kristenmi123

our Westie is playing in the kitchen with his toys

working on the potty training......


----------



## lolitakali

Spendaholic said:


> Sophie is having her lunch.
> 
> We when back to the vets this morning, her scar from yesturday re-opened and we had blood everywhere.
> We're unable to use the cone of shame, so DH had to put a sock on sophies back foot.
> 
> Instead of the Cone Of Shame - The Sock Of Shame.



Awwwww... poooor puppy.

The "sock of shame" is a good name... lol!


----------



## lolitakali

Pepper is just "hanging out".


----------



## Firebird!

They are still asleep.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are napping on the tile floor amongst the hurricane supplies


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^ the sock of shame...hahahaha (love the movie _Up_!)
> eating their breakfast


 


lolitakali said:


> Awwwww... poooor puppy.
> The "sock of shame" is a good name... lol!


 
*frick&frack* & *lolitakali* - the socK of shame is so good, ive been laughing everytime sophie walks, its so funny. i do feel bad that she has to wear the sock of shame but its a must.
we've been told by the vet to leave the scar open, the vet said it should and will heel by itself.
we loved the film UP i have every Pixar film (big kid at heart)(though i do think they are made for adult more then children)

*fric&frack *^^^ Those boys are _Gorgeous_.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* & *lolitakali* - the socK of shame is so good, ive been laughing everytime sophie walks, its so funny. i do feel bad that she has to wear the sock of shame but its a must.
> we've been told by the vet to leave the scar open, the vet said it should and will heel by itself.
> we loved the film UP i have every Pixar film (big kid at heart)(though i do think they are made for adult more then children)
> 
> *fric&frack *^^^ Those boys are _Gorgeous_.


 
glad to hear that sophie is still on track with her healing!!!  even with the sock of shame 

I love (& own) _most_ of the pixar films...didn't really like ratatouille

thank you!  these boys are angels AND devils.  right now they're outside barking up a storm at who knows what!


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^ sophie is just the same, barks at anything and everything that moves when outside.
shes doing better not somuch of the ousing but lots of scratching.

sophie is currently lying up on my bed  next to her  daddy.


----------



## frick&frack

^that's good to hear



the boys are barking at the front door


----------



## Necromancer

Napping, as per usual.


----------



## frick&frack

asleep for the night


----------



## ilava2000

sitting with me downstairs...waiting for me to go upstairs to sleep


----------



## Necromancer

Still napping. I swear, cats never suffer from insomnia.


----------



## Spendaholic

Thank You *frick&frack*.

A Quick Update - The scar/lump under her Front Left Leg is going down, this scar has heeled perfect. 
(she has 2scars ear/neck & left leg)

Sophie is currently lying on the sofa with her daddy trying to get some  time.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## lolitakali

NappinZzzzz.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> Thank You *frick&frack*.
> 
> A Quick Update - The scar/lump under her Front Left Leg is going down, this scar has heeled perfect.
> (she has 2scars ear/neck & left leg)
> 
> Sophie is currently lying on the sofa with her daddy trying to get some  time.


^that's wonderful!


the boys are sleeping on their beds in this room


----------



## Lanier

Taking a nap on the couch


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying up with me


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast, but wishing they could eat the pork I'm cooking now


----------



## venetiakim

Barking at the neighbor... I think he hates Evanesence music! lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed.


----------



## Livia1

my cat is sleeping in bathroom - the floor is heated


----------



## TheWinglessBird

2 kittens are playing in the rain - naughty boys! I tried... & their mommy is snoozing soundly on my bed. It'll be almost a year now from when I fostered & eventually adopted my little family!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cleaning himself.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap..being sweet.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both are outside


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill..looking out.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is  on my bed.


----------



## lolitakali

Playing with the "Kitty-go-krazy" toy.


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Playing with their toys


----------



## frick&frack

outside exploring


----------



## lolitakali

Looking out her fav. window.
And I will be pestering her pretty soon... (evil laughter LOL!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying on the couch with the SO.


----------



## Firebird!

Watching the birds in our garden.


----------



## juneping

i'll be coming back as a cat....sleep and sitting on a window sill and watch the world....beach:


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Snoring...loudly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Licking the side of my leg..with his scratchy tongue..weird cat! Lol.


----------



## lolitakali

Naping with the frog.


----------



## Necromancer

Just the usual - snoozing.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying up with her daddy  DH is playing his PS2.


----------



## Firebird!

eating their supper


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking


----------



## lolitakali

Rolling on her back with her new outfit on... so cute.


----------



## stacmck

Playing as usual...


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is moaning at her daddy wanting to go outside.


----------



## Firebird!

They are watching TV from their cat tree.


----------



## frick&frack

napping like it's an olympic sport


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap..purring.


----------



## grace04

My guy is curled up asleep in my bathroom sink.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie eatting her lunch.


----------



## colabear1

Look outside the french doors.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed.


----------



## mikoism

my cat is on the floor playing with the cardboard roll that was once inside a ream of paper towels.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink, & the other is asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding under the dining table..ready to attack me if I walk by.


----------



## Firebird!

All three are sleeping.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is at the patio door listening to people outside.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## icecreamom

licking my mom's fingers!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor in front of the floor fan


----------



## stacmck

Sunning himself by the patio door.


----------



## Necromancer

Some are eating, some are snoozing and one cat is purring his head off on my lap.


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Cleaning themselves...in front of the tv


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a shoe lace.


----------



## Denaroo

*Sitting on top of his ladder making sure noone comes into his yard :ninja:*


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is trying to


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

playing with a new mouse


----------



## frick&frack

napping under the fan in the living room


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## NemoAndChula

Our American Eskimo/Golden Retriever is depressed because our Black Lab/Border Collie is visiting a friend for a few days. I'm doing everything I can to keep her happy. 

We came up with Esketriever to describe her mix. 
(Or Amerigold?)


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are outside barking


----------



## wahoffa

Pinchy is sleeping soft and sound..  He does that as much as possible.


----------



## Mia Bella

Emma is on her back and holding her squeaker toy with her two outstretched paws. Very cute! Jolie is sleeping like a log.


----------



## frick&frack

they're eating breakfast


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Eating supper


----------



## frick&frack

napping on their beds in this room


----------



## lolitakali

Watching the frog.


----------



## lolitakali

Looking out the front window on her fav. perch.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is up on my bed looking out the patio doors & moaning at her daddy beause she can't outside and bark.


----------



## Firebird!

still sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor in front of the floor fan


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Spendaholic

Sophie is having her afternoon


----------



## frick&frack

having a big drink after being outside for a while


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Eating supper


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Coach+Louislove

We just went for a walk so now Toby is sleeping in his doggie bed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

He's on my lap..making it hard for me to type..


----------



## lolitakali

Flopping by my feet waiting for me to pet.


----------



## MakeupDIY

My dog is asleep on the sofa with her head on my leg  She is so cute haha.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping happily


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the SO's lap.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is grooming.


----------



## stacmck

Purring on my lap.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed.


----------



## Firebird!

all 3 are sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Sleeping


----------



## lolitakali

Looking out the window.


----------



## No Cute

Cat is outside eating or lounging...her primary work.

The kitten is in the kitchen grossing me out by walking on oven keypad...beep beep...he's trying to turn on oven. I have some sanitizing to do as a result.


----------



## No Cute

Okay. Speedy kitten update.  He's sittingon my preschoolers shoulder. Very cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cleaning himself.


----------



## lolitakali

Buggin the frog.


----------



## frick&frack

laying outside in the fabulous weather!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying on my bed staring at her daddy.


----------



## Firebird!

watching the birds in our garden


----------



## EasterBunny

All 5 cats are sleeping right now. Off course 1 of them is in the middle of the room so you need to step over him to get by.


----------



## frick&frack

running around outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Putting his paw under the bathroom door..waiting for the SO to come out from showering.


----------



## GirlFriday

sleeping on my legs right now.


----------



## lolitakali

Was just biting at the blinds for me to open it up so she can see outside her fav. window perch... so cute how she tells me things.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink, the other is eating breakfast


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Chasing a squirrel through the window


----------



## frick&frack

one is outside half-heartedly barking at who knows what, the other is sleeping next to me


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is  time today shes relaxed, shes been hyperactive all-day.


----------



## print*model

One is sleeping on the sofa and the other is eating dinner.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

outside..


----------



## lolitakali

Napping after a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

they're out for the night


----------



## momtok

Sydney (sun conure) is hiding in his cage-top happy hut
Noah and Alma (African ringneck and Indian ringneck) are napping
Rubicon and Paparadscha (red bellied parrots) are playing and eating chopped apple
Gracie and Peep (cockatiels) are napping after a snack of seeds and almonds
Chrissy (Dutch blue lovebird) is ... well ... swelling up with an (infertile) egg she'll hopefully be laying without problems in the next day or two.  God help us til this clutch is over.

Corazon (deceased Maximillian Pionus) is hopefully watching over Chrissy, like I 'asked' her to
Persephone (deceased cockatiel) we hear an occasional 'chirp' from every once in a while from a distance (I'm serious).


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are outside enjoying the weather


----------



## conniec.4

our black lab beckley is laying on our glass top coffee table, which is a no no, but she loves it so i let her   she is 4 months old...


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for their food


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie just woke up and is listening to a car going past the house. (shes waiting for her daddy to come home)


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor under the fan


----------



## ivy1026

cat is chasing after a bug


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill..cleaning himself.


----------



## guccissima

my 3 cats sleeping on their heated pads


----------



## bunnymasseuse

The boys are w/in 2 feet from me at all times, one on a pillow next to me and one on the coach next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping away


----------



## momtok

Chrissy is lovin a body massage


----------



## lolitakali

momtok said:


> Chrissy is lovin a body massage



Awwwwww toooo cute!!!!!


----------



## lolitakali

Pepper is just re-marking her territory again.... hehehe... she owns us all.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## kimalee

sleeping!


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping and waiting for me going to bed


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed.


----------



## Mahina

Bobby, my Chihuahua pup, is laying on my lap.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie this morning had her bath.
she's currently all wrapped up (dry)


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill..enjoying the cool breeze.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Eating their daily treat - tuna flakes!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sunbathing outside on the porch.


----------



## ITSDf

3 golden retrivers (Morgie 10, Lacey 7 and Sadie 1) all sprawled out around the living room sleeping and snoring... guess it was a hard day of play!


----------



## frick&frack

outside for last call


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping the whole afternoon


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## stacmck

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink, & the other is laying down on the back porch


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping.


----------



## Mahina

Bobby is fast asleep.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## NemoAndChula

Saving their strength for the "Bark-A-Thon" when the ice cream truck comes by.


----------



## frick&frack

napping


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Playing with my shoelaces


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

eating hungrily


----------



## frick&frack

napping


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating catnip..hehe.


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Licking my fingers


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## Lakritze

Snoring away...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Getting his hair brushed by the SO.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is moaning at her daddy.


----------



## lolitakali

Ommmnomnom... eating.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Mahina

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

napping outside in the gorgeous weather


----------



## yfin

I'm about to take her outside so she can wait for her dad to come home.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

Wrestling out on the deck


----------



## frick&frack

barking outside


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

they keep barking...they're about to get in trouble


----------



## Midlands lass

Sulking outside. Put him out for doing a massive poo on the bathmat rather than in the litter tray which I just stood in as I didn't see it as I didn't have my glasses on. Bad bad kitty!!!!! Just had to disinfect my foot!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is grooming.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Feri

Westly is splashing in his little pool. Ohh my turtle is so cute


----------



## Firebird!

Sleeping and snoring quietly.


----------



## Nicole429

Laying on me chewing a bone.


----------



## Denaroo

*outside bothering the squirrel again*


----------



## harleyNemma

Harley is massively focused on licking all the peanut butter out of his Kong.


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Eating their lunch


----------



## juneping

sleeping...


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Nicole429

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

barking at kids riding their bikes


----------



## Feri

My turtle is eating broccoli. He's so cute


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## coda

sleeping


----------



## Firebird!

cleaning themselves before supper


----------



## Coach+Louislove

sleeping, as per usual!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch in the great breeze


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is sat next to me wondering what her daddy is doing outside.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Echoes

Goin' freakin' looney.  Just pulled a toy out and let me know it's playtime.  So we're wrestling and tusseling with the toy between posts while I'm reading.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Spendaholic

lying up with her daddy


----------



## Firebird!

watching TV with us


----------



## Corrinne

Penny is snuggled up on my lap snoozing away, the birds are napping on top of their cages


----------



## frick&frack

barking


----------



## IBleedOrange

One is chewing his bone under the bed, the other two are snuggled up on the bed. We visited the shelter today and it looks like we may be bringing home a forth one tomorrow... this place is turning into a Pitt Bull Haven. I seriously don't know where the new addition is going to sleep; we need a bigger bed.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

After an almost all out brawl last night, Keiichi climbed onto my chest and Dart at my feet.  This morning they were civil, and calm.  I hope they stay that way today... we've had a very angry cat household since Keiichi had a vet trip.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring & barking outside


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Barking through the phone


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## juneping

dozing off.....


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## guccissima

Sleeping on their own heated pad....SoCal is a little cold @ night now.


----------



## Bernice80

running around me and sometimes jump to my bosom.


----------



## LVBeauty

Being lazy and sleeping on my foot! lol


----------



## stacmck

Playing...jumping from one toy to the next. Such a short attention span


----------



## Nicole429

Sleeping in the middle of my bed


----------



## juneping

playing in my closet...such a girl


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Eating lunch


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping outside


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping


----------



## juneping

Just woke up and now eating...


----------



## 336

Sleeping as usual.


----------



## Lanier

Sitting behind me on the top of the couch


----------



## Echoes

Waiting for me to get there to play.


----------



## Nicole429

Biting my fiance while he sleeps.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

Wrestling over a sock


----------



## frick&frack

napping outside


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just been sick, shes now falling a


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds in this room


----------



## Spendaholic

just lying there looking out the patio doors.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for their feed


----------



## Denaroo

sleping in the corner of his couch under a blanket


----------



## lkrp123

chewing the eye balls out of her toys. As usual!


----------



## frick&frack

one is outside, & one is getting a drink


----------



## juneping

cleaning herself.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

all three are sleeping happily


----------



## stacmck

Middy isn't home right now - he got neutered this morning so is now waking up from anesthesia...


----------



## juneping

^^oh i hope he'll recover soon. it's a good thing they sleep 18hours a day.


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Cleaning themselves


----------



## frick&frack

patrolling the fence for stray neighbors coming home...or fierce lizards


----------



## print*model

Just tipped over in the middle of the family room floor so that he could fall asleep on his back.


----------



## stacmck

Running around like a maniac...you'd never guess he just had surgery this morning...


----------



## juneping

Sleeping after got her daily combing


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in front of the big open window soaking up the breeze


----------



## robbins65

All 3 are sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## juneping

Sleeping....i think she was scared after I hammered something...


----------



## 336

Faking sleep.


----------



## frick&frack

fast asleep


----------



## Dixie79

Since I'm at work I guess he is in my bed sleeping.....


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again, lucky cats


----------



## Spendaholic

lying there looking at her daddy.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Eating dinner


----------



## juneping

watching TV


----------



## madamefifi

My Poopie is curled up next to me on the sofa and Tiny Rufus, who loves Poops dearly (not mutually, alas) has just stretched out on top of him. Poops is already flicking his tail in an irritated fashion but TR will not give up.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophies


----------



## frick&frack

outside enjoying the weather


----------



## Denaroo

jim is laying on the floor pulling himself along the edge of the couch trying to get my attention... it worked


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Sleeping


----------



## juneping




----------



## frick&frack

outside for last call


----------



## Spendaholic

Sophie is  her early afternoon nap.


----------



## Oogolly

LuLu was up bright and early this morning and is now at the groomers!


----------



## Echoes

purring, nuzzeling, and tail wagging.


----------



## Firebird!

they are eating now


----------



## frick&frack

watching people outside


----------



## Nicole429

One dog is eating while the other two chew on their bones.


----------



## Lanier

Flower the cat is curled up asleep on top of the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Snoozing


----------



## frick&frack

laying outside sniffing, watching, & dozing


----------



## Denaroo

sleeping - after carousing all night in and out, in and out.... and on and on


----------



## frick&frack

they're in a time-out since they won't stop barking


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying up with her daddy on the sofa


----------



## frick&frack

napping


----------



## Firebird!

playing with a ball


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Jumping on my bed keeping me up lol


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

Sophie has just been told-off by her daddy, she lying on her bed looking at him with her hate stare.


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping inside on the tile floor & the other is napping out on the back porch


----------



## juneping

staring @ me, i'm giving her a time out since she almost sank her claws at me.


----------



## Dancechika24

Biting me and laying on top of my papers on my desk!


----------



## i_wona

Twitching in his sleep!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is just lying next to me on the sofa.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds in this room


----------



## mizsunshyne

Swimming... like he always is.


----------



## juneping

pass out


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping soundly


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping in their new baskets


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is  on me im being used as her pillow.


----------



## frick&frack

it's breakfast time!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just had her dentastix & shes now


----------



## frick&frack

barking at the kids skateboarding outside


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Eating


----------



## Echoes

Acting really snotty for some reason.


----------



## frick&frack

running around like mad because a friend just walked in


----------



## Firebird!

watching our neighbour in the garden


----------



## Corrinne

Penny just walked into her crate to take a nap, the birds are talking to themselves in a mirror


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Laying down staring outside


----------



## juneping

Standing on my....oh no it's her wii platform cleaning herself.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are fast asleep


----------



## Firebird!

they are waking up for supper


----------



## frick&frack

napping outside


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping


----------



## Denaroo

sleeping in his tent


----------



## frick&frack

settling down to go to sleep for the night


----------



## NemoAndChula

They just went through the shopping bag I had laid on my bed. I turned my back, and they found the toys I had bought them. Of course they helped themselves and dragged out the goodies. Scavengers!!!

(A daschsund, a mini poodle, and an Amer. Eskimo/Gldn. Retr.)


----------



## juneping

looking out at the world....


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the floor fans


----------



## Firebird!

getting up for supper


----------



## madamefifi

Everyone is hanging around waiting for supper except Hector who is on the back of the sofa kicking me in the head and biting my ponytail. Silly boy.


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking


----------



## juneping

cleaning herself


----------



## kelbell35

One is sleeping nicely upstairs, and the other is wreaking havoc in my bedroom, attacking everyone and everything in sight.

Can you guess which one my new kitten is doing...


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## frick&frack

asking for their dinner


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for the boiling fish


----------



## frick&frack

barking...they're about to get in trouble


----------



## juneping

she wants to clean herself but can't help falling asleep.


----------



## choozen1ne

running from one side of the living room to another and attacking the broom- 
he is going to get fixed tomorrow morning so we are letting him have plenty of play time even though it past his bed time 
about 5 minutes ago he was outside barking at the leaves


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Doing their morning "business"


----------



## frick&frack

outside exploring


----------



## TheMrsKwok

sleeping....


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Echoes

Cat just laid down between me and the keyboard and started purring as if to say "Enough of that, pay attention to ME!!!"


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying up on the sofa


----------



## gnourtmat

barking at the ups man


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just had her lunch shes currently lying up with her daddy trying to


----------



## Corrinne

Penny just brought her favorite Nylabone into her crate and the birds are napping on top of their cages


----------



## Denaroo

sleeping


----------



## IBleedOrange

Driving me crazy. After spending the past few days with DBF and his dog, mine are being attention-whores and sleeping directly on top of me. It's way too hot and late for this.


----------



## PIXIEMAGIC

my sweet pug is snoring away


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

sleeping under my bed


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is sat/lying next to her daddy watching tv.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on the sofa


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## NemoAndChula

It's Alexandrias' birthday! The sweet girl is 3!


----------



## LisaG719

The boys are all locked up because of the Trick or Treaters.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping soundly


----------



## NemoAndChula

Hiding (thunderstorms!)


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are napping outside


----------



## karmenzsofia

napping, as usual...


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is in the back garden doing her business.


----------



## ver0nique

watching tv....


----------



## stacmck

Lying on my foot


----------



## jeshika

waiting for me to get home to feed her dinner!


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

asking for dinner


----------



## karmenzsofia

eyeing my food...


----------



## frick&frack

waiting for their breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is just lying on my bed trying to


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Corrinne

Penny is curled up on my lap wrapped in a towel, she just had a bath. I have one cockatiel preening herself on my knee, and the other one is taking a nap on my keyboard


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping in their baskets


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking & getting on my last nerve


----------



## juneping

standing there and doesn't know what to do or waiting for me to go to bed.


----------



## Lanier

Sitting at the foot of my bed and purrrrrring


----------



## Lanier

NemoAndChula said:


> It's Alexandrias' birthday! The sweet girl is 3!



Happy belated birthday Alexandria! artyhat:


----------



## Spendaholic

lying on my bed listening to her daddy working on the car outside.


----------



## McLoverly

Dreaming (occasionally his tail wags or he growls/cries)


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

getting ready for supper


----------



## frick&frack

laying near me...snoozing


----------



## Corrinne

DH took her fr a nice long walk around the neighborhood... they BOTH had way too much energy and were driving me crazy. Birds are napping on top of their cages.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch enjoying the cool weather


----------



## Firebird!

they are "helping" me cleaning the floor


----------



## Spendaholic

playing with her toys.


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Chewing his bone


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside & enjoying the cold


----------



## juneping

begging for more food....


----------



## Echoes

I'm wearing a hooded sweatshirt type jacket and this cat is having a fit over the plastic ends on the drawstrings.  You'd think they were soaked in Catnip or something.


----------



## Denaroo

*^  funny *

*mine is bathing himself*


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Rolling in the catnip I just gave them.


----------



## juneping

sleeping in bed on my spot..


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying up with her daddy


----------



## Echoes

Sniffing and licking my hand like it's covered in liver or fish juice and I have no idea why.


----------



## stacmck

Just ran away from me because I just clipped his claws


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in tight balls on their beds...it's cold here today


----------



## Mia Bella

Still catching ZZzs! We went to bed late last night so they're sleeping in.


----------



## juneping

sleeping...


----------



## Echoes

frick&frack said:


> sleeping in tight balls on their beds...it's cold here today




aka Furballs


----------



## coconutsboston

chewing on a bone!


----------



## Firebird!

eating


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping...and using a pair of my Uggs as his pillow


----------



## Odette

sleeping on the couch next to me


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Sleeping


----------



## Firebird!

our cats are sleeping, too


----------



## frick&frack

Echoes said:


> aka Furballs


^lol...exactly!  100lb fur balls 



the boys are again sleeping on their beds b/c it's chilly out...light weights...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

sleeping  on my bed


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying on my bed next to her daddy  while he plays his video game.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Corrinne

curled up in a ball snoozing on my lap


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is helping her daddy empty the food shopping bags.


----------



## chicemily

My kitty is sitting next to me in bed grooming herself.  She just got some wet food and she's probably getting ready for her several hour nap to save up energy until 11pm when she'll try to get me to play with her.


----------



## Firebird!

getting ready for their feed


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Lanier

Sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is


----------



## frick&frack

asking for their breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is looking at her daddy wanting her lunch early.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Firebird!

having lunch


----------



## frick&frack

one is eating breakfast; the other is laying in front of the floor fan


----------



## Corrinne

Heres the usual - Penny napping on my lap and my cockatiel Sunny napping too. My other tiel is hanging out on my keyboard.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying next to me


----------



## zeebear

One's excited and sniffing under the couch --I don't wanna know. 
One's circling around the backyard for some potty time.
One's gnawing...his foot. ??
The rest are snoring...on my bed. 

Siigghhh...it's good to have animals.  lol


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying up with her daddy on the sofa, shes  & daddy is watching the rugby (wales v south africa)


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for diner


----------



## Echoes

Sleeping on my foot.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## juneping

staring at me from the bed....


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Trying to walk on my keyboard


----------



## frick&frack

barking at people walking by


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just had her lunch shes now


----------



## frick&frack

one is eating breakfast, & the other is lying outside on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## frick&frack

barking at the front window


----------



## Firebird!




----------



## frick&frack

napping outside


----------



## Necromancer

They're all sleeping. Every.single.one.of.them.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## NemoAndChula

Watching Anderson Cooper with me and chewing flip chips.


----------



## yakusoku.af

kimi is making trouble to my mother =)


----------



## Coach+Louislove

sleeping on my moms bed.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just woken from a long  time.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Echoes

Being pest sniffing my fingers.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Lanier

Sleeping on the couch


----------



## cbtg818

The chihuahua is cuddled up w my mom under her night robe (she loooves my mom) and the cat is in her bed, knocked out!


----------



## Echoes

Super extra cuddly this past day or so for some reason.  Won't leave me alone, follows me everywhere.  Jumps on me or next to me the second I sit or lay down.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just gone back to


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying up with her daddy


----------



## Firebird!

marie is sitting on the heater and the other 2 are still sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

barking outside


----------



## jeshika

exploring...


----------



## Echoes

Waiting to attack.


----------



## Spendaholic

after her bath.


----------



## Cheryl24

Daphne is sitting next to me hoping I'll share a bite of my cookie!

The kitties are off somewhere sleeping.


----------



## Firebird!

eating their dinner


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying under my bed cover fast


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping out on the back porch


----------



## ipudgybear

sleeping on the couch


----------



## Bri 333

Everyone is taking their afternoon nap


----------



## McLoverly

Roshi is keeping my feet warm (under the covers). I hate wearing socks around the house and my feet are always cold... thank goodness for Roshi


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Sleeping and staring outside.


----------



## frick&frack

hoping I'll feed them their dinner soon


----------



## No Cute

My kitten is under my chair and just farted. Gonna die here.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Necromancer

They're all snoozing.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Necromancer

They're still snoozing.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Correction, the dog is chewing on a lamb shank, it's the cats who are snoozing. Typical.


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out on their beds


----------



## ipudgybear

sleeping in my mom's bed. he won't move out of her bed


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Keiichi has my BH pinned down in his chair on his lap, only able to type with one hand


----------



## frick&frack

running around & barking outside


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## ShkBass

sleeping - seems like a trend haha


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in this room


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me


----------



## Weekend shopper

Playing with her toys


----------



## jeshika

Napping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Lanier

Sniffing my books


----------



## frick&frack

outside exploring


----------



## Odette

chewing on a rawhide stick


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## lorihmatthews

The pups are sleeping peacefully in their crates. 

My cat is napping in my bedroom. 

All is well with the world.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Both were on me earlier, just Keiichi was on my lap as I catch up on saved DVR shows before bed.


----------



## Spendaholic

trying to  next to be but moaning at the same time.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## Echoes

Laying in the window sunning.


----------



## coconutsboston

Grabbing every item of laundry that I fold and running under my table with it.


----------



## thimp

"Helping" me decorate the Christmas tree.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## jeshika

snoozing away in kitty dreamland...


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Napping


----------



## frick&frack

barking outside


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping under the Christmas tree


----------



## Lanier

Curled up on a chair


----------



## mishmashofthots

pulling an old t-shirt of mine around the house


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

still asleep


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping out on the back porch


----------



## Echoes

Waiting.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside exploring


----------



## Echoes

Trying to get me to quit messing with the computer by picking at my hands and laying in front of me between me and the keyboard.


----------



## Firebird!

they are eating their diner


----------



## Spendaholic

waiting at the door for her daddy to come in.


----------



## frick&frack

barking outside


----------



## Necromancer

absolutely.nothing.


----------



## sansandy

Sleeping next to me


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is currently out on her walk with her daddy in the snow.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## cjy

Sitting on the study sofa.


----------



## frick&frack

fast asleep on their beds in this room


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying in my bed under the covers fast  & snoring.


----------



## frick&frack

frolicking outside...they love the cool weather!


----------



## Firebird!

getting up for diner


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Echoes

Recovering from her wild romp.  Crazy thing was in high gear for the last hour or so, running, jumping, bouncing off the walls.  Fun to watch, but even made me tired.


----------



## Spendaholic

its her bedtime (sophie has a set routine which i )


----------



## frick&frack

they're sound asleep


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing


----------



## lkooyman1

Taking over MY spot in the bed!


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

my cat Tooty thinking


----------



## Spendaholic

sophies just lying next to me wondering where her daddys gone to.


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## harlem_cutie

I am 99% sure my kitten is trying to scale my Xmas tree. She gets a huge thrill from climbing to the top and jumping down. My dog is probably outside people watching.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in here...it's cold outside!


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Necromancer

Some are eating and some are sleeping.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Dart is on my lap, Keiichi was sitting close to me a sec ago.


----------



## jeshika

lying upside down, watching dBF eat his pizza


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Curled up next to me sleeping


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Keiichi is on my lap now, Dart beside me.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## zayna

Both my cats, Perseus and Comet  are sitting looking out the window without a care in the world.


----------



## Spendaholic

outside barking for no reason at all.


----------



## Echoes

Cat is in full-blown kitten mode again.  Running, jumping, playing, wrestling, doing somersaults.  Being some combination of acrobat, clown and comedian with a little sabre-toothed tiger thrown in.


----------



## frick&frack

napping outside


----------



## Firebird!

lying on their cat tree and sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are asleep for the night


----------



## stefvilla

My Pinky-doodle is cuddle up beside me, she's so warm


----------



## Spendaholic

barking at the front door - her daddy just went out.


----------



## wordbox

snoring


----------



## frick&frack

playing outside...they love the cold


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Dart is probably sleeping on the bed, Keiichi was left at the vet after an appt today, I am worried he has a UTI so he's staying until his TINY bladder can provide them a testing sample.


----------



## frick&frack

^hope he's OK!



the boys are sleeping inside now.  had to close the door...it's COLD out there!


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping - good to do some housework


----------



## bunnymasseuse

frick&frack said:


> ^hope he's OK!
> 
> 
> 
> the boys are sleeping inside now.  had to close the door...it's COLD out there!


Yeah I hope so.  He "smelled weird", his breath has been off and he's been drinking more than normal (and more fussy when he's picked up than he normally would be).


----------



## frick&frack

^uh oh...




the boys are curled up tight & sleeping...it's cold!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

frick&frack said:


> ^uh oh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boys are curled up tight & sleeping...it's cold!



Well, Keiichi had to stay the night because he's refusing to pee on command for the Vet.  Dart has taken the solo time to getting extra lap time from Mommy!

I will miss my bladder boy sleeping w/ me tonight.


----------



## KristyDarling

Curled up in his bed, snoring.


----------



## douzz

sleeping next to me.
i don't know why, but he's always twitching when he sleeps, and hes always so tired and wants to go to bed early


----------



## frick&frack

bunnymasseuse said:


> Well, Keiichi had to stay the night because he's refusing to pee on command for the Vet.  Dart has taken the solo time to getting extra lap time from Mommy!
> 
> I will miss my bladder boy sleeping w/ me tonight.


^



they boys are eating their breakfast


----------



## bunnymasseuse

frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> they boys are eating their breakfast


^Thanks F&F.
Just got call from vet, looks like if he had something we caught it VERY early, so there is just a bit of bacteria in his urine, so he'll be put on some basic antibiotic until we get the culture sample back to know if we need to modify the medicine for the infection he has.

BH will be going to get him soon, and I hope he won't have any hard feelings towards me when I see him tonight


----------



## frick&frack

^oh, thank goodness!!!


the boys are taking their after-breakfast nap now


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

sleeping on mylap


----------



## Spendaholic

bunnymasseuse said:


> Dart is probably sleeping on the bed, Keiichi was left at the vet after an appt today, I am worried he has a UTI so he's staying until his TINY bladder can provide them a testing sample.


 
*bunnymasseuse* -   I hope Keiichi is doing ok, We are sending you 

Sophie is currently moaning at her daddy, she wants her dinner. (now).


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Spendaholic said:


> *bunnymasseuse* -   I hope Keiichi is doing ok, We are sending you
> 
> Sophie is currently moaning at her daddy, she wants her dinner. (now).


Thanks, I'll be giving him extra comforting love.  He got his antibiotics as a shot when he was at the vet, so that there is less stress with us having to pill or dose him every day.  

BH says he was freaked and ran under the table when he got home, but was fine in the car (he rides behind our shoulders when we sit) as he won't ride in a carrier unless you want to hear holy h3ll!


----------



## Spendaholic

Thats good news to hear that hes doing better. 
Im the nervous wreck at the vets, DH is fine, just hates the bills.
Sophie has had 1 operation and 15 or so appointments/checkups this year.  She also wont take pills from me only her daddy, the same when shes ill, she just wants to be with her daddy.
We have a peugeot estate car for sophie to travel in, shes in the back section, we have holy hell everytime we go out with her in the car. You would think someone was trying to brake in, listening to her go off on one.


----------



## frick&frack

so glad to hear that bunny!



the boys are barking at someone in the driveway


----------



## douzz

douzz is sleeping behind me


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in tight balls...keeping warm


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping in their baskets


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is  next to her daddy on the sofa while we watch tv.


----------



## lolitakali

Playing hide & seek among the curtains.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just had her lunch shes now outside.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping & enjoying the heater


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is about to have her dinner.


----------



## frick&frack

they're both eating a greenie


----------



## McLoverly

Keeping my feet warm


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just had her lunch.


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Taking a nap


----------



## ipudgybear

sleeping next to me


----------



## Spendaholic

next to me while im on tpf.


----------



## frick&frack

barking outside


----------



## EasterBunny

2 of them are running around like crazy cats. It's 11 pm here and there having crazy hour!


----------



## Dancechika24

Lola is sleeping in a new box from the boots i just got yesterday.


----------



## frick&frack

they're totally zonked out


----------



## Necromancer

nothing


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## xichic

sniffing my Christmas tree, again


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is having her early afternoon


----------



## juneping

sleeping on her new heated pillow (i had to trick her to use it and now she's not leaving it).


----------



## print*model

Laying on the arm of the loveseat staring at the wall:weird:.


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Sitting in my lap purring


----------



## Irishgal

The doxies are starting their afternoon pre walk bugging me phase. This is when they realize it is time for their long walk, so they start staring at me, poking my leg with their snouts, and generally acting the fool. It is pretty funny, really.


----------



## gelbergirl

he's guarding his duck toy


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I have a "one foot cat radius", which means both boys are in a tight formation around their momma


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping...like he has been for most of the day


----------



## Necromancer

Most of the cats are cat napping, apart from the one being silly on my lap, and the dog is munching away on a pigs ear.


----------



## Dancechika24

Sleeping on my carpet....fully stretched out. Sooo cute! Had to snap a pic to capture the cuteness.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Necromancer

^ Yep, mine too.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Dart was on my lap earlier, Keiichi took the spot when Dart got up.  Thankfully I'm cold so they are helping keep me warm!


----------



## frick&frack

they're asleep for the night


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## stacmck

^ Same here


----------



## Firebird!

Eating their diner; we are a bit late today.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping & enjoying the heater


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jeshika

she's done making a mess and now she's taking a little nap.


----------



## Beriloffun

growling at the new pet bed I got him from costco!


----------



## Necromancer

all sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Necromancer

eating and sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

same here


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-dinner nap


----------



## Necromancer

All of them are sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## tiggycat

One of my cats is sitting in a cardboard box - even though they have individual beds and many other soft furnishings that would be more comfortable.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

All of mine are sleeping as well! Lazy bums!


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Sleeping like I should be doing


----------



## Necromancer

sleeping


----------



## CookieLady

My two are having a nap in the living room after a hot day. They are adding certain aroma's to the room too


----------



## sandc

One cat is sleeping and the other is sitting right behind me. He is looking out the window chattering at the birds.  He does this everyday even though he never goes outside.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## juneping

Sitting on my lap....


----------



## missgiannina

just gave her a bath...now she is mad staring out the window


----------



## hydrohoki

Sleeping (finally) on my husbands foot.


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Eating their dinner


----------



## Spendaholic

having a mid-morning


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## Necromancer

The cats are napping and the dog's eating a lamb chop.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## bnjj

What cats do best... sleeping.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just gotten back in from playing in the snow in the back garden.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping away


----------



## ipudgybear

sleeping on the couch. I feel like that's all my dog does


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie was  but her daddy has just gotten home so shes now wide awake.


----------



## frick&frack

asleep for the night


----------



## Spendaholic

Sophie is sitting at the front door listening to her daddy clearing the snow from the front of the house (walkway)


----------



## shinymagpie

The rabbits are running around the dark night garden being wild autonomous bunnies.


----------



## Firebird!

my cats are sleeping again


----------



## print*model

Sleeping on his back.  So cute.


----------



## shinymagpie

The rabbits are back in their enclosure, basking in a patch of morning sunlight.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

He's hiding in the utility room.


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Being petted


----------



## shinymagpie

One dog on the couch, one dog gagging a bit like she's going to puke!  The small rabbit looks bored, waiting for wild rabbit time. The big rabbit is eating - well, he is a _big_ rabbit.


----------



## Spendaholic

staring at her daddy.


----------



## pmburk

Sleeping!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding in an empty box..being cute.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*Wrestling waaaay too close to the Christmas tree!!  *


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## shinymagpie

going inside, then outside, then inside, then outside. Dog on wrong side of door syndrome. DOWSOD.


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning at her daddy.


----------



## shinymagpie

Rabbits are running wild, sniffing at the snowflakes.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

shinymagpie said:


> going inside, then outside, then inside, then outside. Dog on wrong side of door syndrome. DOWSOD.


 
*Ugh!!!  This makes me NUTS!!!  Why oh WHY do they do that?!?!?!?!  *


----------



## shinymagpie

shinymagpie said:


> going inside, then outside, then inside, then outside. Dog on wrong side of door syndrome. DOWSOD.





Purse-Ooooh said:


> *Ugh!!!  This makes me NUTS!!!  Why oh WHY do they do that?!?!?!?!  *



Because the other side of the door is infinitely better than the side they are on.


----------



## Sweetpea83

In his litter box.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*Sleeping in the backyard waiting patiently for Santa Claus!!*


----------



## aaallabama

Purse-Ooooh said:


> *Sleeping in the backyard waiting patiently for Santa Claus!!*



*^^ aaaaaaawwwe!!!*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on the couch.


----------



## Firebird!

Waiting for their diner.


----------



## missgiannina

everyone is sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## shinymagpie

Rabbits are locked up, having spent the night being joyful wild rabbits, then 2 hours evading my husband when he went to put them back in the enclosure in the morning (running up and down the side of the house, into the neighbours and out into the road). He would not have minded if they had not run into the cage, then back out again several times...


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping...enjoying the heater


----------



## shinymagpie

Blissfully sleeping on the couch


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Doing their morning "business"


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping the whole afternoon


----------



## jeshika

pouting. i put her harness on her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## mothbeast

bouncing off the walls. we got a feline flyer toy and one of the cats is playing with it by herself.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is sleeping


----------



## yarbs83

Having a "slumber party" in my bedroom. They usually sleep in their own bedroom at night - but lately we've been bringing in their beds to sleep in our room. They seriously look like they're camping out, it's sooo adorable.


----------



## Necromancer

napping


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## Spendaholic

she's just had her dinner & is now moaning at her daddy for no reason at all.


----------



## shinymagpie

Rabbits are looking at the bars. Perhaps they are wondering why they didn't get let out tonight.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## shinymagpie

dogs are sleeping. Rabbits got overnight parole and are back in the garden.


----------



## KittyKat65

Sizzles is searching for food since he is a Dachshund and feels the need to eat 24/7, the hamster is sleeping, the cats are sleeping and the fish is doing...whatever it is that fish do.


----------



## Mitzy

My siamese, Spike, is stalking my husband. My husband loves playing with that crazy cat! So cute.


----------



## shinymagpie

The dogs are barking at my daughter, who has put on a hat and scarf, and is apparently no longer recognizable as a family member! - hat removed = happy dogs


----------



## timayyyyy

My cute but naughty dog is lounging on his bed


----------



## Necromancer

Relaxing.


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out


----------



## shinymagpie

scratching on the gate-they can hear the car in the driveway


----------



## Necromancer

Snoozing, as per usual.


----------



## Spendaholic

she was  but now walking around.


----------



## frick&frack

napping outside


----------



## Firebird!

Getting ready for diner.


----------



## print*model

Shia (tuxedo cat) is sitting in the middle of the kitchen floor staring at me like  with his ears going back.  I think he hears my neighbors little dog outside.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kitty is trying to lay down on my laptop, lol.


----------



## Rubypout

My pug is  with chin on my laptop


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*Playing in the snow *


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Spendaholic

Grooming.


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the couch


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

2 are napping on the back of the couch and one is napping in the sun coming through the back door...it's a rough life!


----------



## missgiannina

my dog is sleeping under the cover, my rabbits are eating and my chinchillas are relaxing and running on their wheel


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Keiichi is on my lap, Dart is cleaning after he received a bath.


----------



## Nicole429

Barking, barking, and more barking.


----------



## Necromancer

Two cats and the dog are eating, everyone else is taking a power nap.


----------



## pmburk

Basset hound is asleep on the loveseat. Cat #1 is curled up on my forearms while I'm trying to type on my netbook. Cat #2 is curled up asleep on one of DH's sportcoats.


----------



## shinymagpie

dogs are sucking up all the attention they can get. rabbits are basking in glorious sunlight and occasionally Momo stops basking to tidy up Binky's fur for him - maybe she's expecting company...


----------



## Bobby Rodgers

Curled up in my bed asleep


----------



## Necromancer

snooooozing


----------



## shinymagpie

sleeping and rabbits are about to be let loose.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on the couch.


----------



## *Jem*

Taking a much needed nap in his kennel


----------



## Necromancer

They're doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sleeping...but with one eye open in case dinner is served early!!


----------



## frick&frack

napping outside


----------



## Necromancer

Napping - no surprises there. :greengrin:


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## Spendaholic

barking her head off at her daddy.


----------



## shinymagpie

dogs are sleeping and occasionally detracting from the ambience.


----------



## ipudgybear

it's nap time for him


----------



## Firebird!

2 cats are sleeping on the couch and 1 is lying under our bed.


----------



## Ivy Lin

napping


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cleaning himself.


----------



## Spendaholic

barking at the front door.


----------



## shinymagpie

Asleep on the heated carpet, under the low table.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

sleeping - boy there always sleeping...


----------



## frick&frack

playing outside with the neighbor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating catnip.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is lying next to her daddy  while he plays on his new game - Goldeneye.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on the cat tree


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping after dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying on the couch..next to me.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

recovering post-rabies shot today! Misto has not been handling vaccines very well. Relaxing evening on the couch


----------



## jeshika

snoozing. she didn't enjoy her dinner today.


----------



## frick&frack

they're dead asleep


----------



## shinymagpie

They're arguing over digging space for an imaginary tunnel, under the coffee table, in Shiba Inu warble.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just woken up from a long


----------



## frick&frack

having breakfast


----------



## fabchick1987

in their poor little cages...


----------



## Cates

sleeping on my lap....and whoa he just tooted.  Off my lap he goes!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## jeshika

waiting for me to come home to feed her!


----------



## KittyKat65

Cats are sleeping, dog is sacked out, hamster is hiding in her plastic strawberry, fish is making hungry faces at me.


----------



## *Jem*

Sleeping!


----------



## MissyBear

Sleeping and her little brother is trying to wake her up!


----------



## jeshika

watching polar bears and doggies play on tv. i've never seen her staring so intently at the tv before...


----------



## shinymagpie

jeshika said:


> watching polar bears and doggies play on tv. i've never seen her staring so intently at the tv before...



Try showing her the wolf programs on National Geographic Chanel. One of our dogs was riveted by it. Moved around the room following the direction of the animals, then came and hid behind me when the wolf arguing sequence was on. Since then, she's been hooked. 

Now on the wrong side of door.


----------



## juneping

dozing off...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Just bathed Dart (excessive dandruff and didn't want that all over the house) and Keiichi was watching the spectacle that he threw... he's cleaning after the bath now and we are all getting ready for bedtime.


----------



## Livia1

on the bed, sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

snuggled down next to her daddy .


----------



## Firebird!

The 3 cats are sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on my bed.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh




----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap...being sweet.


----------



## *Jem*

Taking a nap


----------



## heart goes boOm

haha, i like how all the answer is sleeping.  mine is too.  his daddy tired him out today!


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## coconutsboston

Running full speed around my living room.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a shoe lace.


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## shinymagpie

Rabbits are serenely nibbling hay in their enclosure, having made me chase them round the yard for 10 minutes to herd them in. One of them thumped the ground with her feet so hard, the dog was scared to walk outside.


----------



## Necromancer

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Keiichi is on my lap and Dart is around bothering BH.


----------



## shinymagpie

Dogs are masterfully standing on top of the rabbit enclosure, to show who's boss... rabbits are totally absorbed in their grooming (what noise on the roof?)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying under the coffee table.


----------



## Spendaholic

Grooming.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## shinymagpie

burying a bone by pushing "virtual dirt" around with her nose. Even patting it down. Must video that.


----------



## Purple_sky

Playing with her favourite red ball.

My hamsters are as usual, finding ways to execute 'Prison Break'.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## Necromancer

Being their normal lazy selves.


----------



## Cindi

Looking entitled as usual.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## frick&frack

they just came in from outside, so they're getting a drink


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

napping


----------



## heart goes boOm

i like how most is napping... i guess that's the only time we can go online?  haha.  i dunno what mine is doing... he's chilling with my parents while i clean my carpet....


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sleeping as usual, 2 on the bed and 1 right on the heating vent (he blocks the warmth for my room errr!)


----------



## Spendaholic

walking around the house.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

misto chewing on a flossie! seriously the best invention yet. other bones and treats interest her for small periods of time, but nothing keeps her occupied for hours like this flossie bone thing. i know she can't be left unsupervised with it, but for when you want some alone time on the couch or during dinner it is perfect!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Spendaholic

eating her pedigree dentastix.


----------



## frick&frack

inside getting a drink after barking outside


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping!


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Lanier

Sitting on the couch by the window, getting some sun!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill..looking outside.


----------



## missgiannina

running around


----------



## *Jem*

We just put him down for a nap. I think he's chilling in his crate though.


----------



## frick&frack

^your baby looks adorable!!!  boxer?



exploring outside


----------



## shinymagpie

The rabbits are night frolicking in the powder snow.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has had a very busy morning.

DH took her for her walk this morning. 
Sophie came back looking like she'd been rolling in mud, shes been showered & now shes  the busy morning off.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cleaning himself on the couch.


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for their diner


----------



## juneping

enjoying the sun...


----------



## Corrinne

Penny is still working on a Kong toy that I stuffed with peanut butter and half a Milkbone before DH and I went out to lunch this afternoon. Shes still in her crate with the door wide open trying to get the last bits of peanut butter from her toy.


----------



## lucywife

Santino is sleeping on TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and Contessa is trying to watch it


----------



## lucywife

I woke Santi up





 "Mommy, go away..."


----------



## *Jem*

Nap. He just ate and is tuckered out from chasing his cousins


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## *Jem*

frick&frack said:


> ^your baby looks adorable!!!  boxer?



He's an English bulldog


----------



## smallfry

^^^  OMG, he is such a cutie!!!


----------



## frick&frack

*Jem* said:


> He's an English bulldog


^that was actually my first guess...he's SO CUTE!!!! 



one is sleeping on his bed & the other is sleeping in the hall


----------



## shinymagpie

On the couch curled up like small honey colored donuts. And scarfing down cauliflower.


----------



## Spendaholic

awake, looking at the front door.


----------



## *Jem*

Sleeping.


----------



## Firebird!

Sleeping on their cat tree and on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

napping inside since it's raining outside


----------



## Spendaholic

grooming.


----------



## Mia Bella

lucywife said:


> santino is sleeping on tv



lol!


----------



## russianchanel

sleeping with a squeaky toy tucked under her paw


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding under the dining table.


----------



## Necromancer

Sleeping. The biggest of my cats is asleep on my lap and I swear my circulation is getting cut off.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are sleeping on their beds


----------



## Pinkalicious

on my lap being hugged and cuddled by me!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has just woken up for a light


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## jeshika

knocking things over so that she can play with them.


----------



## shinymagpie

the rabbits are waiting to be let out for the night.


----------



## frick&frack

visiting with the neighbor's bird


----------



## Firebird!

they are sleeping the whole afternoon


----------



## girliceclimber

My cat was looking at my foot and waiting for a twitch so he could pounce.. then he got bored and went to go eat.


----------



## Necromancer

Some are eating, some are snoozing, and one is tearing around the house like a maniac.


----------



## magen06

Trying to get as close as possible to the toy she's currently banned from  (she tore half the stuffing out all over the living room floor!)


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## *Jem*

Chasing the other dog around the living room


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating a cat treat.


----------



## Necromancer

Guess. Yep, napping.


----------



## shinymagpie

Lolloping around in the remains of the snow!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-dinner nap


----------



## Necromancer

nothing much at all


----------



## Spendaholic

having her mid-morning


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## shinymagpie

Snoozing.


----------



## sally.m

lucywife said:


> Santino is sleeping on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Contessa is trying to watch it


 
How does a cat even discover a place like that is comfy enough to sleep on! They do half get in some strange places!


----------



## frick&frack

napping outside


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Necromancer

Some are eating and the rest are sleeping.


----------



## SuSu Musa

Lily is hiding and clearly saying: they can't find me here.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Necromancer

absolutely nothin'


----------



## coconutsboston

Chewing her nasty bone on my fresh from the dryer jeans so that I have to scrub out all the bits of white bone & re-wash them.  I love that she loves to be around me but she's ruining my entire wardrobe.  Thank God she's cute!


----------



## frick&frack

they're asleep for the night


----------



## Spendaholic

having her mid-morning


----------



## frick&frack

scarfing up their breakfast


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Corrinne

After running around all afternoon (helloooo cabin fever!) Penny is passed out on my lap, even though its 30 minutes past her dinner time. I'm expecting her to wake up any minute and act like she is just starving to death...little drama queen.


----------



## Necromancer

nuthin'


----------



## frick&frack

they're asleep on their beds


----------



## SuSu Musa

cute fur babies every body have here


----------



## SuSu Musa

Corrinne said:


> After running around all afternoon (helloooo cabin fever!) Penny is passed out on my lap, even though its 30 minutes past her dinner time. I'm expecting her to wake up any minute and act like she is just starving to death...little drama queen.



so true.. mine is such a lil drama queen too. they way she screams  for her wet food is like she's been dying and is starved by me..  although i keep the grain-free dry food for her 24/7.


----------



## Necromancer

most are eating, two are cleaning themselves


----------



## coconutsboston

Totally being good FOR ONCE!  Snuggled up right under my arm so I can scratch & pet her.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## shinymagpie

The dawgs are snoozin' and the bunnies are poised to spring from their cage and into the semi-frozen garden


----------



## frick&frack

finishing breakfast


----------



## Necromancer

absolutely nothing


----------



## Spendaholic

lying up with her daddy


----------



## clevercat

Annabel: Shredding a newspaper.
Lupe and Norton: Watching a cat entertainment DVD I bought them (I realise they are only doing this to humour me. I'm pretty sure Lupe just rolled his eyes at Norton)
Bear, Bon, Colin, Murphy and Poppy: Sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at jehovah's witnesses walking about...good dogs!!!


----------



## Firebird!

always sleeping


----------



## Necromancer

The dog's eating a pig's ear and the cats are snoozing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a shoelace.


----------



## boxermom

Sabo is zonked out on our bed. We picked him up from the kennel after a few days away and he's exhausted from playing with all the dogs and all the barking they do there.


----------



## frick&frack

they're sound asleep


----------



## Firebird!

they are all sleeping again


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning at her daddy.


----------



## frick&frack

they're sound asleep


----------



## Necromancer

Eating or relaxing.


----------



## Spendaholic

Moaning as normal. (for no reason at all).


----------



## Necromancer

absolutely nothing


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside exploring & barking


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## Necromancer

all of 'em are snoozing


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

watching TV with us


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

they're outside exploring


----------



## Necromancer

n.o.t.h.i.n.g.


----------



## shinymagpie

Dogs are annoying the rabbits and Momo is giving them a piece of her mind with her feet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

asleep on their beds


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

Snoring away


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## shinymagpie

out for a walk!


----------



## Necromancer

they're all chilling out


----------



## mothbeast

howling in my kitchen.


----------



## Spendaholic

walking around the house.


----------



## shinymagpie

sniffing their way around the garden.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on the couch and on the cat tree


----------



## frick&frack

laying near the sliding glass door & watching things outside


----------



## shinymagpie

snuggling in the hay.


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## shinymagpie




----------



## frick&frack

lying down...they just came in after running around outside


----------



## shinymagpie

oops.!


----------



## shinymagpie

looking at me with innocent puppy dog eyes while I examine a now unrecognizable chewed up small plastic object


----------



## lolitakali

Same as every night...

Trying to "round me up" for bed...
by jumping onto the computer desk and rubbing herself all over me or purposely stepping on the keyboard, chasing after my fingers on the keyboard... she'd repeat this (jumping up to..) many times till I finally go up to bed... 

Its her way of showing love by putting me to bed as I do to her as well... pesky little darling. Lol!


----------



## Necromancer

absolutely nothing


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me


----------



## frick&frack

half-heartedly barking at someone walking by


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## Necromancer

They're all asleep at the moment, but I'm about to cut up some steak for them, so they'll be eating in a minute.


----------



## frick&frack

barking like the naughty boys they are


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

sleeping on my lap


----------



## lolitakali

Just wandering around being sneaky I think.... hmmm.


----------



## frick&frack

wishing I'd feed them dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with one of his toys.


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing


----------



## Spendaholic

trying to


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## natalie78

Probably tearing up the garage.


----------



## frick&frack

outside exploring & barking


----------



## shinymagpie

Two sleeping, two wide awake and at their best.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on my bed..all stretched out, lol.


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning for no reason.


----------



## Necromancer

napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

In his litter box...after I JUST cleaned it!!!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Ha, I feel your pain. Mine use the litter box when they come in from being outside for hours and have a quarter of an acre to crap in. 

Still napping. No surprises there.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Necromancer

enjoying a snooze in air conditioned comfort


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## ~LV~

My bunny is having a nap


----------



## ebayBAGS

snoring...unfortunately


----------



## shinymagpie

Shivering


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

sleeping


----------



## shinymagpie

looking up at me waiting for the cage door to open so they can run out into the night (bunnies) - now munching cabbage leaves!


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Noneeta

Staring at the door waiting to go out. I tell him it's nearly midnight and he has to wait another 7 hours.


----------



## tadpolenyc

my guess would be sleeping and i'm probably not wrong.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Necromancer said:


> ^ Ha, I feel your pain. Mine use the litter box when they come in from being outside for hours and have a quarter of an acre to crap in.
> 
> Still napping. No surprises there.




Hilarious...they must love their litter box!

He's napping under the dining table.


----------



## Firebird!

- tired cats


----------



## AndagainSalvage

the cutie I found 2 days ago is begging my shih-tzu to play with her. But she refuses.


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ aaaaaaawwwwe!!! *_


----------



## Necromancer

one is eating, the rest are chilling out and kicking back


----------



## Necromancer

*Salvage,* what a fab pic. How's she getting on with the rest of your dog, or is she still sperated from the others?


----------



## AndagainSalvage

Necromancer said:


> *Salvage,* what a fab pic. How's she getting on with the rest of your dog, or is she still sperated from the others?




We are keeping them all separate except for my shih-tzu who is learning to tolerate her. I don't want to do it alone, as I fear an altercation that I can't stop. My boyfriend works until 6pm, so I've figured out a way to get things done without any of them colliding during the day.

Last night, we tried a little more socialization, but had to muzzle my dogs - they were tense, extremely scared, and very aggressive towards her. Thank god she doesn't understand aggression, she just kept on trying to play with them while they growled nervously. But we felt it was best to not stress them out any further, and have axed the attempt to get them all civil with one another. 

My dogs grew up together and have a "pack mentality" that I am not sure how to fix about them. We tried everything under the sun to socialize them growing up, but as they get older, they just keep growing less tolerant of outside dogs in their home.


----------



## lolitakali

AndagainSalvage said:


> the cutie I found 2 days ago is begging my shih-tzu to play with her. But she refuses.



Awwwww.... that 2cute!


----------



## frick&frack

AndagainSalvage said:


> the cutie I found 2 days ago is begging my shih-tzu to play with her. But she refuses.


^awwwww...you're so good!!!



the boys are eating their dinner now


----------



## shinymagpie

The rabbits are foraging in the garden.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## New-New

probably asleep in the closet lookin' like this




this cat is not amused


----------



## gsmom

if looks could kill, New-new. I'd advise sleeping with one eye open.


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hanging out under the coffee table.


----------



## Necromancer

chilling out in airconditioned comfort


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on their beds


----------



## lolitakali

Up in her bed like a good kitty should...  after she bugged me to be up with her 3 times already of course.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Our puppy must be napping on the floor next to my MIL. I am traveling for a week and I miss him so much!! :cry:


----------



## fufu

Ah Bit is sleeping like a log 
Amy is sitting beside Ah bit.


----------



## Love4MK

Running around and rattling her cage.  Time to wake up!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## shinymagpie

Dogs 
Rabbits  on top of their enclosure & making a lot of noise.


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping on the back porch & the other is napping on his bed


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping the whole afternoon


----------



## frick&frack

assume the position


----------



## Necromancer

^ how cute

Mine are all snoozin'. The dog's off to the vet in 15 minutes, so he'll be awake shortly.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping by the bedroom door way.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Both my cats are sleeping! It's too hot for them to go outside


----------



## frick&frack

they're


----------



## fufu

One is sleeping, one is beside the other.


----------



## shinymagpie

on top of the cage, reaching to bite leaves off the bushes.


----------



## Spendaholic

trying to


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## lolitakali

In her kitty bed...


----------



## Spendaholic

lying up with her daddy


----------



## Necromancer

two are eating, two are playing, and everyone else is napping


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## candiebear

snoring on the top of the couch! so cute


----------



## frick&frack

driving.me.insane


----------



## shinymagpie

making some kind of a racket outside.


----------



## Lanier

Watching the Superbowl with me


----------



## Necromancer

they're all eating by the looks of it


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for their diner


----------



## frick&frack

barking


----------



## clevercat

Everyone has just finished dinner...Bear is making his way around the dishes, being helpful and polishing off any leftovers....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sitting next to me on the sofa.


----------



## lolitakali

Sitting at her fav. spot.


----------



## Necromancer

One cat is eating, the rest of my pets are asleep.


----------



## shinymagpie

Standing on my computer keyboard!!!! Again... Why does the dog do this?


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## shinymagpie

running around outside (the little ones with little cottontails, big teeth and long ears)


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Necromancer

nothing much it seems


----------



## lolitakali

Stalking all my window sills... all 12 of them downstairs, I think she may have spotted another kitty (says hubby) and is tailing it for some reason.


----------



## Necromancer

nothin'


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping!


----------



## frick&frack

barking at someone walking by


----------



## Spendaholic

grooming.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on the bed.


----------



## shinymagpie

looking up to see if there is more hay on the way.


----------



## Necromancer

absolutely nothin'


----------



## frick&frack

they're dead asleep


----------



## shinymagpie

Crunching


----------



## frick&frack

1 is eating breakfast, 1 is outside


----------



## Necromancer

snooooozing


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## shinymagpie

Being pinned to the ground by adoring children.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## lmac408

sleeping on me


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## missgiannina

sleeping!


----------



## missD

Sneezing and the other is wedged between me and my husband as we lay in bed.


----------



## tiggycat

The new cat we just got today is hiding under the bed.  

I've never seen such a placid creature. We gave her a bath as soon as we got her home (didn't even meow!) Her 'brother' keeps hissing at her (he did with our other cat when we brought both home from the shelter the same day, and they became the best of friends, so I'm not worried) and she doesn't fight back. 

Beautiful black baby with a white ruff - the story was her previous owners got her as a kitten and when she was of the age to neuter they gave her up rather than pay a vet bill - so sad.


----------



## *Jem*

Rolling around and playing with his toys


----------



## Necromancer

napping


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Sleeping


----------



## Necromancer

eating


----------



## Spendaholic

eatting her lunch.


----------



## hulahoop

sleeping in his bed


----------



## Necromancer

two cats are eating, everyone else is chilling out


----------



## tiggycat

New one has come out from under the bed and is sitting next to me on the couch. The other one has stopped hissing at her - I hope this is going to work out!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## bbkwon

My dog is sleeping on my bed! He keeps on twitching! Wonder what he's dreaming about.. so cute


----------



## Necromancer

Sleeping. How unusual.


----------



## shinymagpie

Outside sitting in the snow, crunching up some branches that I cut down for them.


----------



## frick&frack

^my dogs love to eat sticks!



eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

what they always do: sleeping until diner


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Necromancer

some are eating, some are chilling


----------



## lolitakali

licking som butter... her very own pot o' butter that little butterball.


----------



## Necromancer

nothing much as per usual


----------



## candiebear

watching my SO make dinner


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Laying on their mommy in bed ready to go to sleep


----------



## shinymagpie

frick&frack said:


> ^my dogs love to eat sticks!
> 
> 
> 
> eating breakfast



he he. That was the rabbits in my post. They climb on top of their cage during the night to reach the branches overhead - as it was snowing I thought I'd save them a face full of snowfall! 

My dogs eat the sticks that the rabbits reject!


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is having her early afternoon


----------



## shinymagpie

Smaller dog is pouting because I had the temerity to chuck her outside in the cold for a wee after she was banging on a door in the middle of the night.


----------



## frick&frack

shinymagpie said:


> he he. That was the rabbits in my post. They climb on top of their cage during the night to reach the branches overhead - as it was snowing I thought I'd save them a face full of snowfall!
> 
> My dogs eat the sticks that the rabbits reject!


^ hilarious!!!



the boys are sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

They had their diner and now they are sleeping again.


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking at something


----------



## Cindi

Bellis and I are playing fetch with her jingle ball.


----------



## lolitakali

Staring out the window...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating catnip..he'll start running around here in a minute..lol.


----------



## lolitakali

having a treat.


----------



## *Jem*

Outside with his dad to go potty


----------



## missgiannina

Sleeping.


----------



## shinymagpie

tails wagging, following my daughter - thinking of walkies!


----------



## Echoes

Purring her fool head off, staring at me as if to say  "step away from the keyboard and lay down"


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## shinymagpie

2 sleeping - 2 out hopping about.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## shinymagpie

so are mine


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

sound asleep on their beds


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## shinymagpie

stretching in the sunshine


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping


----------



## jeshika

sleeping at dBF's feet. How she can sleep through the snoring is beyond me.


----------



## Spendaholic

Just had her lunch, now outside.


----------



## ReisKitty

Planning his world domination.


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping and my dog is barking


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## lolitakali

Bugger won't let me be on TPF, keeps chasing me to bed... hrummmph! Lol!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## clevercat

All asleep....again!


----------



## missgiannina

everyone is sleeping!


----------



## heart goes boOm

my ninja was socializing a lot this afternoon and he's all pooped and napping on my bed with me.  omg i'm so happy.


----------



## lolitakali

Laying in the middle of the kitchen island waiting for something i guess.....


----------



## jpgoeth

My pup is sleeping on my feet


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## shinymagpie

wishing I had put the kibbles I scattered in the garden, into a neat little pile, so they could just hoover them up and not have to do the wild animal thing and scavenge.


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking


----------



## missgiannina

my dog is eating a bully stick and my other pets are sleeping!


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## Spendaholic

barking at the patio doors, her daddy & grandad are in the backgarden.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## boxermom

looking out the front window and barking at something I can't see


----------



## shinymagpie

Eating/sleeping


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I have 3 cats 2 are sleeping and the large one Micah is on top of the desk next to me purring loudly.  Happy I am not at work.


----------



## Firebird!

playing with our new ball


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the couch..cleaning himself.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

eating their fish


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie has been sick this evening , shes currently feeling better and is fast


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap.


----------



## shinymagpie

running in the door,  and out the door, and in the door, and out the door.... you get the picture.


----------



## Spendaholic

wide awake watching me.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hanging outside on the apartment balcony.


----------



## Necromancer

happily snoozing


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## shinymagpie

Waiting for the cage door to open.


----------



## Spendaholic

Sophie is on a walk with her daddy.


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping


----------



## shinymagpie

Chomping


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Necromancer

two cats are eating, everyone else is chilling out


----------



## Spendaholic

she was  but just woke up.


----------



## ReisKitty

Snoring!


----------



## miu miu1

Sleeping


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping happily


----------



## tiggycat

One cat is watching clothes going around in my front load washer! The other one is eating.


----------



## Lilarose

Going ballistic at the door because the mail lady is trying to deliver something. LOL

I had to step outside to get the package.


----------



## ipudgybear

sleeping in my parents' bed


----------



## .pursefiend.

laying beside me snoring and kicking


----------



## Spendaholic

relaxing.


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning at her daddy because hes screaming at the television, but she would like to be


----------



## shinymagpie

chomping and looking balefully at the rain.


----------



## stacmck

Looking out the window.


----------



## Necromancer

kicking back and chilling out


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## shinymagpie

^what she said.


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## *Jem*

I am pretty sure he is snoring


----------



## Sweetpea83

Relaxing on a chair.


----------



## Necromancer

nothin'


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## dallas

It's cold and wet here today so my gang are all sound asleep, with no intention of going outside.


----------



## juneping

she either just burped or farted.....and gave me a "what?" face.....


----------



## Necromancer

Some cats are eating, some are snoozing and I'm about to go out and play Frsibee with the dog, so he'll get a bit of a workout in a minute.


----------



## frick&frack

barking outside...waaaay too late for that


----------



## Necromancer

After doing a whole lot of running, my dog is currently cooling down by walking around in the pond.


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping!!


----------



## *Jem*

He is currently hoovering the floor. Thank goodness I vacuumed last night


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me listening to the news on tv.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

Two are sleeping and one is watching TV with us.


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the couch..next to me..


----------



## Necromancer

The dog is exhausted so he's relaxing on the back patio. The cats are doing what they usually do - sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## amymaria

playing with his blanket and occasionally trying to growl at noise outside the hallway


----------



## shinymagpie

Waiting for me - better let them out quick!


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## Spendaholic

lying in the daddy spot on the sofa. (DHs seat)


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## shinymagpie

1 kennel empty - 1 kennel 2 dogs


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping!


----------



## jeNYC

sleeping, next to me, on my bed.  he has to be under the blanket and on the left top corner of the bed.  otherwise, he will be restless.  i really love my dog!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Asleep on my legs or chest, the boys always have to sleep on their mommy... BH tosses and turns too much!


----------



## Necromancer

The little angels are all fast asleep.


----------



## jeNYC

i wonder what my dog is doing...im at work and hes home alone


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

All cats are sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap..cleaning himself.


----------



## vanilje

Sleeping.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## miu miu1

sleeping in his bed


----------



## magen06

Laying in my lap pouting because DBF is at work and she always misses him more than me


----------



## missgiannina

slepping!


----------



## juneping

she just finished kneading on my tummy....i felt like i just got a free massage.


----------



## Necromancer

I suspect they're all snoozing


----------



## stacmck

Looking out the window.


----------



## missgiannina

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## shinymagpie

rabbits: tunnelling - it's springtime you know!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## shinymagpie

virtual burying a bread roll. (using air to bury it...)


----------



## maudlin18

sleeping on my bed wrapped up in my bathrobe


----------



## Spendaholic

after a nice long walk with her daddy.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

Snoring like a truck driver!!


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## jeshika

post dinner nap


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill looking out.


----------



## lovesparkles

Sleeping on my husband on the bed.


----------



## D.Q.

Sleeping, snuggled up next to me. All 3 of them.


----------



## missgiannina

slepping


----------



## jeshika

sauntering about the house.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## shinymagpie

looking like a furry cinnamon donut, all curled up.


----------



## frick&frack

taking an after-breakfast nap


----------



## Spendaholic

just relaxing next to me listening to the radio.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Drinking water.


----------



## Necromancer

The dog's snoozing, some of the cats are too, some are eating, and one is having fun annoying me.


----------



## frick&frack

they just came in...I think they want dinner


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with his one of his fave toys..a stuffed goldfish.


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping!


----------



## Dancechika24

Browsing purse forum with mommy!


----------



## Necromancer

All of them are doing this:
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Watching American Idol with me on the couch.


----------



## shinymagpie

Ambling around the room and sniffing everything to see what has changed in the last 6 hours.


----------



## Necromancer

some are eating and I think the rest are napping


----------



## Spendaholic

having her mid-day


----------



## sansandy

sleeping next to me


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping


----------



## shinymagpie

Keeping close to us - just has a very big earthquake in Japan.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping!


----------



## Firebird!

getting ready for their diner


----------



## Denaroo

*he is suntanning on the deck *


----------



## missgiannina

Sleeping


----------



## shinymagpie

Dogs are sleeping - must catch up with them!


----------



## ivy1026

sleeping


----------



## Eimii

tinkerbelle is sleeping on my tummy!


----------



## Spendaholic

playing with her toys


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping - I should do that, too


----------



## ipudgybear

sleeping after having a good walk


----------



## frick&frack

being naughty & barking


----------



## Hurrem1001

Keeping me company whilst I take an online exam. She's determined to try and sleep on my biology book. As soon as I move it, she moves!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## eunlee77

My little one is playing w/ her squeaky toy... She is obssessive about her toys (just as I am about my bags, ha!). My big one is staring at me... I think he wants me to play w/ him.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

having a  after her lunch


----------



## kittenelle

All cats are sleeping..


----------



## Firebird!

Same here.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch...purring.


----------



## Denaroo

*sleeping on his couch downstairs *


----------



## kittenelle

eating wet food..


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for their diner


----------



## Sweetpea83

In his litter box.


----------



## juneping

sleeping next to me...snoring quietly


----------



## frick&frack

they're sound asleep


----------



## missgiannina

my dog is eating a bully stick ,everyone else is sleeping


----------



## miu miu1

sleeping with his head on my foot


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## vogue.teen.<3

watching the devil wears prada with me


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## *Jem*

Sitting under DH's chair looking super cute


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## kittenelle




----------



## wordbox

One is laying by my feet and the other is playing with a squeaky ball.


----------



## *Jem*

Snoring


----------



## louch

Chasing and eating bubbles that my 2 year old is blowing.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

eating their fish


----------



## Firebird!

watching TV with us


----------



## hulahoop

Playing with his toys.


----------



## kittenelle




----------



## Becca4277

<-----   Maisey just had a nice long walk and is now sleeping it off.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## kittenelle




----------



## hulahoop

sleeping on a cushion next to me


----------



## Firebird!

after some fresh air this morning they are sleeping happily


----------



## Odette

both napping...lazy dogs LOL


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## Firebird!

enjoying the sun


----------



## Spendaholic

waiting for her dinner. she has 33mins to wait.


----------



## Bunnimi

my 3 month old kitten has not been doing good and he's getting all sort of tests at the vet right now...
sorry it's not a happy post but I'm so nervous and worried:cry:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sending good vibes..

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Spendaholic

Bunnimi said:


> my 3 month old kitten has not been doing good and he's getting all sort of tests at the vet right now...
> sorry it's not a happy post but I'm so nervous and worried:cry:


 
*Bunnimi* -  i know what your going through, sophie <<< had an operation on friday last week (lump removed from back right foot) its been sent for a biopsy, we get the results on friday this week. (hoping for the best).

sophie has had 4 operations this year. (thank god for good pet insurance).

sophie is currently half  listening to the radio.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch...their fav spot


----------



## Firebird!

getting ready for diner


----------



## Spendaholic

after eating her dinner.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Running around like a maniac.


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Spendaholic

lying up next to her daddy moaning.


----------



## tiggycat

Sleeping in the sun on the windowsill (two cats).


----------



## frick&frack

outside exploring


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping


----------



## xostephie

Sleeping, Thankfully!!!! I had the scare of a lifetime, as my father called saying Julie had ran away! Turns out she snuck back in the house without him seeing her!


----------



## Denaroo

sleeping on his box


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking at something


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me


----------



## kittenelle

sleeping..


----------



## Denaroo

sleping and I can hear him snoring


----------



## Pinkcaviar

sleeping and basking in the sun


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on the couch and on the cat tree


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## missgiannina

barking insanely for chicken lol


----------



## Spendaholic

lying up with her daddy


----------



## Firebird!

watching our neighbour in the garden


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## *Jem*

Taking a nap next to me on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## coconutsboston

snoozing next to me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Exploring my SO's apartment..he's spending the night.


----------



## New-New

Laying next to me in bed.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

sophies having her afternoon


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside exploring & barking on occasion


----------



## kittenelle

sleep..


----------



## frick&frack

napping inside...it's raining today


----------



## kittenelle

playing..


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping!!!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

just finished eating her dinner, now moaning at her daddy.


----------



## kittenelle




----------



## Clooky001

Starring at me!!... Lol


----------



## frick&frack

they both just ran in to get a drink


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

sleeinfg in cage wit door open


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## Mia Bella

They're both WIRED and playing with their squeaker toys. One of them is playing with this: http://www.amazon.com/Kyjen-PP01056...0O60/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301468227&sr=8-1
specifically the "trunk" portion, which she's been tossing in the air, and she just hit me in the face with it.


----------



## kittenelle

eating..


----------



## Spendaholic

just finished eating her lunch.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

watching outside


----------



## Irishgal

Sitting outside on lounge chairs by the pool, I guess tanning LOL


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Last night they were a nightmare!  We had cat against cat war, and I got caught in the middle (and got quite the war scars to prove it).  They've been fighting ever since we got them both home from a yearly checkup from the vet, but BH says they are napping so hopefully peace will reign tonight!


----------



## cucumber

sleeping, what else


----------



## frick&frack

napping after dinner


----------



## Pinkpuff09

He was just pressed up against my leg and was sleeping, but now he went ADD because he heard a car door slam.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill..looking out.


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cleaning himself.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping


----------



## justkell

All 3 of my dogs are sleeping between my husband and I. One between our heads, one between our hips and one between our feet. The dogs don't like it when we're near each other in bed. Always try to jump in between us if we're cuddling.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Lilarose

Parading around proudly with a lime green and blue elephant in her mouth.


----------



## kittenelle

sleeping..


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Resting outside in the sun.


----------



## Livia1

sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

sophies having her early afternoon


----------



## JessIsUberHOT

One pup is sleeping/resting under the stairs, the other is playing in Heaven.


----------



## hulahoop

Sleeping in his bed next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## douzz

under my sisters bed right now.
he did a bad boy on purpose as no one was playing with him -.- now hes scared hes gonna get punished


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on a lazy sunday


----------



## magen06

Pretending to sleep.  I'll look out the corner of my eyes and see her eyes open, then I'll look at her straight on and she closes her eyes really quick


----------



## *Jem*

Being mischevoius and chasing the other dog around


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

2 cats are sleeping and 1 is cleaning herself.


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking...very naughty


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I am blessed with a wonderful little one! Here is what Misto is doing right now:


----------



## Spendaholic

having a late morning


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## kittenelle




----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Denaroo

sleeping in the sunbeam


----------



## Firebird!

already waiting for their diner


----------



## clevercat

Everyone is doing what they do best - napping!


----------



## frick&frack

barking at someone or some dog walking by


----------



## girlsnstilettos

All 3 of them are sleeping very soundly after getting their nightly walk


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

enjoying the sun


----------



## frick&frack

taking an after-breakfast nap


----------



## Spendaholic

playing with her toys loudly.


----------



## Necromancer

nothin'


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a shoe lace.


----------



## Spendaholic

lying on her bed listening to the birds signing outside.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Denaroo

bathing and getting ready for bed again - nice life


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning at me like im bad mummy.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside on the back porch barking occasionally


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying down next to me on the couch.


----------



## Spendaholic

trying to


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Denaroo

bathing and getting ready for a nap - after last night he should be tired... in and out..in and out


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## jeshika

snuggling with her daddy


----------



## jeshika

Bibi is pouting because I put her harness on.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Two are sleeping, the other just came and laid next to me on the couch...he's asleep now. I know they are anxiously awaiting their nightly evening 'family' walk though!


----------



## Firebird!

watching our neighbour


----------



## frick&frack

playing outside


----------



## Lilarose

80 lbs of fur laying across my feet so I can't get up from the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## stacmck

Looking out the window - he loves this warmer weather because I have the windows open!


----------



## Lanier

Cat-napping on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

they both just walked in to get a drink


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## lolitakali

Nap time...
ZzzzzzZZZZZZzzz




in the sun.


----------



## frick&frack

^awww...so cozy!



the boys are having a late dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

lolitakali said:


> Nap time...
> ZzzzzzZZZZZZzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the sun.




Cutie!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

He's running around..acting a fool.


----------



## MarneeB

My chihuahua is sleeping, her favorite thing to do!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Anxiously awaiting their morning walk! I love how happy and excited they get each and every time


----------



## frick&frack

taking an after-breakfast nap


----------



## lolitakali

Thanks frick, thanks sweetpea!

She be looking out the window enjoying the rain.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their new cat tree


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Spendaholic

lolitakali said:


> Nap time...
> ZzzzzzZZZZZZzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the sun.


 
Super Cute.

Sophie is grooming.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Probably napping, they nap on our bed from 2-4pm.


----------



## Eva S.

puppy and bunnies are napping.  not together...although that would be really cute.


----------



## maudlin18

my babe's sleeping at the foot of my bed


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## pattyh

Watching Idol with me!


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me heavy breathing


----------



## frick&frack

they came in to get a drink...they're hinting for me to feed them some dinner


----------



## lolitakali

Pepper and me are sharing a morsel of roast beef together... late night protein snack.


----------



## Denaroo

sleeping on his box


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out for the night


----------



## Spendaholic

outside in the back garden with her daddy.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## lolitakali

Wanting something... keeps pressing cold nose on my feet.
Hmmm... maybe a treat.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping after they had lunch


----------



## JetSetGo!

After lots of morning play, Toro's finally relaxing.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie just woke up & is now moaning at her daddy.


----------



## frick&frack

napping inside since it's raining outside


----------



## lolitakali

just gave her some tuna fish treat... eating away.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at the guy taking cans out of my recycling bin


----------



## Spendaholic

lying on me fast


----------



## Firebird!

the cats are sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning at her daddy & me because she can't  (shes overtired)


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap...they have a rough life


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## frick&frack

^same here


----------



## girlsnstilettos

All sleeping soundly after their evening walk in the rain....even in the rain we take them and they love it.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Spendaholic

half on her daddy. (daddy is being used as her pillow)


----------



## conniec.4

outside sitting on the porch watching the birds...


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## Firebird!

cleaning themself - they had some ice cream


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## lolitakali

Tails all fluffy... chasing after her ball.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast...late


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

watching tv with us


----------



## girlsnstilettos

They are all outside basking in the warm Spring sun and loving it!


----------



## lolitakali

You know like how some cats likes to "hug" (the grab) and chase after feet & stuff...

Well... DD was cuddling with Pepper all evening and DD just sat on the floor a moment ago and Pepper came by and did a very human "hug" to DD... its too cute.

P.S. Wish I had the camera to take that moment.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

My 3 fur babies are fast asleep...


----------



## frick&frack

they're out like lights


----------



## Spendaholic

relaxing after her walk this morning


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## lolitakali

Getting her exercise... running after her fav. ball.


----------



## Spendaholic

after her long walk :doggie: this morning.

Love this new Smilie  Vlad


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## lolitakali

Is getting cuddled and carried here & there by DD...

Her morning "training" a.k.a. "torture" I guess given by DD.


----------



## Denaroo

suntanning on the deck


----------



## frick&frack




----------



## lolitakali

Being a little :devil:... keeps bugging around my feet wanting to play while I prep for tomorrow's food.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## girlsnstilettos

They are all napping, but I just noticed one dog who always has active dreams was wagging his tail in his sleep! Awwwwww, he's a really sweet boy and does this a lot....someone must be petting him in his dream I'm thinking


----------



## lolitakali

Napping!


----------



## mrsswns

My puppy just had an accident on my bed. I looked at her and she was shaking. Then I noticed a tiny little puddle. She was trying so hard to hold it in. I can't be mad at her.


----------



## *Jem*

Snoring in my ear and laying on DH


----------



## frick&frack

^so sweet!



eating dinner


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*Jem* said:


> Snoring in my ear and laying on DH


 
Awww!!!  So cute!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing inside an empty box...


----------



## lolitakali

*Jem* said:


> Snoring in my ear and laying on DH



Too adorable!


----------



## lolitakali

Just ran upstairs...


----------



## notoriousliz

Sleeping. Which I should be doing lol


----------



## Firebird!

they are relaxing after they had lunch


----------



## Lanier

Sitting by the window, looking cute


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

after her long :doggie: this morning.


----------



## lolitakali

Grooming


----------



## Cindi

Bellis is napping in her favorite bed and Happy & Maggie are napping in a patch of sunlight. Such happy girls.


----------



## lolitakali

Cindi said:


> Bellis is napping in her favorite bed and Happy & Maggie are napping in a patch of sunlight. Such happy girls.



Awwww...

I especially love Bellis' pics.
She has such a perfectly round head... so cute.


----------



## lolitakali

Pepper is checking out her new litter box.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## lolitakali

Okie... pepper officially just did her business in her new potty (trying out with this stack-able storage shelve thinggy @ $5.97 ea.).... not bad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Like the size, the easy carry handle and maybe stack 1-2 more shelve on tope to make another cat nap place for her... but maybe not. Think that'll take it down too low for her to use.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Spendaholic

eating her dinner


----------



## frick&frack

they're out on the back porch barking occasionally


----------



## lolitakali

Playing with her new cat toy.

Feathered pingpong ball.


----------



## yuurei

Sleeping at the moment with his head under the bedskirt.


----------



## frick&frack

it's breakfast time


----------



## Firebird!

they are sleeping the whole afternoon


----------



## Spendaholic

waiting for her dinner.


----------



## frick&frack

I think they're napping on the back porch...but maybe one of them dug a hole to lay in


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I laid down my yoga/workout mat, and as usual at least one of my dogs immediately comes over and lays on it! lol Its cute though....


----------



## Spendaholic

walking around the house moaning.


----------



## Love4MK

Being lazy and lounging under the kitchen table.


----------



## Lanier

Playing with her turbo scratcher ball.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill..looking out.


----------



## mrsswns

She's watching tv. Little does she know, I'm watching her. She's much more amusing than what is on right now.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Lilarose

My husband is watching Tin Cup. The beginning of the movie has an armadillo running around and my GSD is going ballistic. I'm still trying to breathe after laughing so hard I was coughing. She's a real movie watcher and always reacts to whatever is happening on the screen.


----------



## lolitakali

disappeared to God knows where...

Where are uuu Pepper???


----------



## notoriousliz

Laying on my feet sleeping. Actually I need to move her. My feet are starting to go numb.


----------



## jaztee

Sleeping in her basket next to my desk.


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning at me because she wants my apple.


----------



## Firebird!

The cats are sleeping; so tired after some fresh air.


----------



## lolitakali

finally napping "in the sun".


----------



## Sweetpea83

Drinking water.


----------



## Necromancer

snoozin'


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## lolitakali

Running around like a little lunatic...
Getting her exercise.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at someone who just pulled into my driveway


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## frick&frack

one is eating a late breakfast & the other is getting a drink


----------



## Firebird!

enjoying the sun


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## coconutsboston

Curled up in a ball next to me. Snoring loudly.


----------



## All About LV

all 5 are sleeping in the sunbeam


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## LuvManoloB

My two boy kitties are grooming each other.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill...enjoying the chilly breeze.


----------



## gwendolen

Looking out the windows, insulted that I just closed it because it's cold.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## Robicslady

Meowing to come in (she just went out)!


----------



## lolitakali

Chomping on some raw deer liver I just brought back.


----------



## *Jem*

Trying to climb up on the bed with us


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## alleycatgirl

My doggy is sleeping in my bed as she always does and usually with her head on my pillow.....if she could she would get under the blankets and pretend to be me!!


----------



## lolitakali

Nap, nap.


----------



## notoriousliz

Napping (gosh, she sleeps so much. That's what she's always doing when I post here lol)


----------



## Eimii

Robicslady said:


> Meowing to come in (she just went out)!



Story of my cats life! 

Right now though tinkerbelle is sleeping on the opposite side of the sofa


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## notoriousliz

She's awake! She's kneading me while I pet her.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning because her daddy just went out.


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## lolitakali

Pawing at the screen door wanting to go out I guess...


----------



## Cindi

The three girls are birdwatching. Bellis always gets the best seat even through she doesn't need it. She usually sits facing away from the window with her ear pointing in that direction. She is too cute.


----------



## frick&frack

they boys are lying beside me hoping I'll feed them any minute now


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the couch..next to me.


----------



## Firebird!

2 cats are sleeping and one is cleaning herself


----------



## lolitakali

Keeps nugging me... dunno what she wants... what a nugget.


----------



## lolitakali

Looking at all the cute kitty pics...
Just had me squeezing the fluff outta Pepper!
I just had to.


----------



## frick&frack

scarfing down their dinner...as if I didn't just feed them this morning...


----------



## lolitakali

OmmmNomNomNom...


----------



## Firebird!

always the same


----------



## Spendaholic

Moaning for no reason at all.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Stretched out over 3/4 of the sofa so that I can't sit on "my side".


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## notoriousliz

Staring me down - she's ready to go to bed and I'm still messing around.


----------



## gwendolen

UGH, scratching around my window sill. So annoying!


----------



## *Jem*

He is chewing his nylabone really hard right next to me


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is having her mid-day


----------



## Denaroo

snoozing


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping next to me in the oddest position:  Butt up on the arm of the sofa, head down on the cushion part.


----------



## mothbeast

Kitty steeplechase through the apartment.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Impatiently waiting for their regular evening walk! :doggie: (spoiled pups I tell ya! lol)


----------



## notoriousliz

Prancing up and down the hall


----------



## jeshika

taking up space in my bed


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping after they had their diner


----------



## Denaroo

sleeping after a long walk


----------



## Ride

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## notoriousliz

Kneading my back (thanks, Cozy! I needed this!)


----------



## msresinhead

My dog is asleep beside me and she is snoring. She's so cute!!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

walking around the living room.


----------



## lolitakali

Hogging the door!


----------



## frick&frack

playing with my neighbor


----------



## Denaroo

lounging on the deck and watching birds


----------



## notoriousliz

Laying on my feet in bed


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Denaroo

sitting in the doorway watching his yard


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## maineiac

Kitty 1: Sitting in a corner staring at my purse for the past hour (I think there may be a bug or lizard hiding there).

Kitty 2: Meowing at the treadmill because she wants to walk on it. I had it on for her earlier and she walked on it for 5 minutes!


----------



## reneem

lmkhlh2006 said:


> We all know that pets tend to do interesting, entertaining and peculiar things, so I figured why not share them.
> 
> My cat is currently wedged between my laptop and I and he has a serious look of irritation on his face because he is smashing himself and apparently thinks that I should move.


My little malti-poo is at our her dogmom's house because we are out of town, missing little Sophie


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Firebird!




----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## Firebird!

all cats are sleeping on our couch


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning at me.


----------



## coconutsboston

Giving me the stink eye because I just furminated her.


----------



## notoriousliz

Sitting in the doorway of my room staring at me


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie is snoring her head off from her


----------



## Denaroo

sun sleeping on the carpet


----------



## Firebird!

2 cats are sleeping and 1 is cleaning herself


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## New-New

my cat is currently meowing at me rather boisterously. IDK why. she stay yelling at me for no reason.


----------



## Firebird!

watching the birds in the garden


----------



## Spendaholic

after her :doggie: this morning


----------



## jeshika

making chirpy noises at the birds outside


----------



## *MJ*

Ginger is laying on the back of the sofa looking out the window at the birds flying by.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Resting happily now that I took them for a much wanted walk in the cold & very rainy weather.....they're worth it


----------



## Blyen

sleeping with my hubby


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Daisy is outside, Louis & Alfie are watching me on the couch next to me


----------



## Lanier

next to me on the couch.


----------



## MPI

My beautiful Camila is enjoying a beautiful Sunday afternoon.


----------



## frick&frack

^she's gorgeous.  what breed is she?  at first I thought she was a golden retriever, but now I'm not sure.



the boys are eating their dinner


----------



## notoriousliz

Snuggling in bed with me


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

getting ready for their diner


----------



## frick&frack

playing outside


----------



## lorihmatthews

Zoe (dog) is chewing on some sort of bone; Kitten (cat) is grooming herself.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hanging out on the apartment balcony..enjoying the great weather.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Snuggled up on the couch eating Cheetos and Ice Cream while watching Law & Order:SVU. I feel guilty that I've leaving them with a pet sitter for the next week, so we're enjoying some spoiling tonight.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## jeshika

staring into space. strange kitty...


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

barking at workmen out on our street


----------



## Necromancer

Two cats are running around playing, some are eating, some are sleeping and the dog is chewing on a lamb chop.


----------



## Love4MK

Bunny is passed out in her cage being lazy.


----------



## stacmck

Looking out the window.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

In his litter box..taking care of business..lol.


----------



## Firebird!

2 cats are sleeping and 1 is joining tpf with me


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning at her daddy.


----------



## myONLYsunshine

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking


----------



## Eimii

kneading my stomach lol. Oh and laying on the keys!!


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out


----------



## notoriousliz

Laying on me purring


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## myONLYsunshine

playing with her rubber tire toy


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping after lunch


----------



## Mininana

one is on my lap (and has been for over an hour now) and the other is walking in the backyard.... 

now if I let this one on my lap stay she can stay for the whole day and sleep all day except for when she gets thirsty or hungry. Lazy dog!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on my bed.


----------



## Spendaholic

barking at the front door


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## kittenelle

same here..


----------



## clevercat

Sheldon: Fast asleep on what was Annabel's favourite cushion at my feet.
Poppy, Bon, Norton, Colin and Murphy - relaxing on my bed after the feeding frenzy that was this evening's meal time.
Bear: Snuggled up next to me on the sofa, giving himself a very thorough bath and biting his nails for my entertainment.
Phillip:Sitting in the window, watching teh birdies.


----------



## jeshika

lying next to her food bowl, waiting to be fed.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## notoriousliz

Playing around with an empty box


----------



## MPI

Camila is ready to sleep.


----------



## MPI

Here is a pic when Camila was a baby.


----------



## MPI

frick&frack said:


> she's gorgeous. what breed is she? at first I thought she was a golden retriever, but now I'm not sure.


Camila is an English Cocker Spaniel. I love her with all my heart


----------



## frick&frack

^awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 



one is sleeping on his bed & the other is sleeping on the floor in front of the fan


----------



## Anniesthetic

The dog is taking a nap with my fiance. The fish is sleeping as well. Hmm.. I sense a pattern here...


----------



## notoriousliz

Staring me down, waiting for me to go to bed


----------



## frick&frack

MPI said:


> Camila is an English Cocker Spaniel. I love her with all my heart


^she's a cutie pie!  I would have never guessed that...her face is so long.  I'm used to seeing cockers with short noses.



the boys are eating their breakfast


----------



## jeshika

MPI said:


> Here is a pic when Camila was a baby.



 so cute!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## notoriousliz

Laying on my feet


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## MPI

frick&frack said:


> ^she's a cutie pie! I would have never guessed that...her face is so long. I'm used to seeing cockers with short noses.


Ah, you're talking about the American Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Probably whining...he's at the groomer's today for his monthly bath & nail clipping...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding under the bed..pissed that he had to go to the groomer's today..lol..


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## coconutsboston

Lying on her side half asleep running in place like Pluto from Disney.  I have the oddest dog..


----------



## notoriousliz

Munching on kibble


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

Lying on the rug moaning at her daddy.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Love4MK

Munching on some strawberry.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## CoachCatcher45

napping on my foot


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on my bed.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

walking around


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## notoriousliz

Kneading me


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & one is laying in front of the fan


----------



## notoriousliz

Laying on me, purring


----------



## Purpaul

My two cats are hiding under the bed...my dog is looking for them!


----------



## Spendaholic

lying up with her daddy after being sick.


----------



## Firebird!

still sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sleeping with his buddy on the couch.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

sleepeeing wit me


----------



## CoachCatcher45

sleeping on the couch


----------



## vanilje

sleeping


----------



## bnjj

One is sleeping on me and the other is sunning herself.


----------



## mdlcal28

Well mine just went for a quick ride to the store with my son. He laid his phone on the console while he went in the store and his fiance' called. She called again when he was back in the truck and wanted to know WHO answered his phone when she called....she said it rang, was picked up and she said hello hello and all she could hear was SNIFFING?
Needless to say, Dakota can answer a phone!!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Mitzy

My cat is giving his feet a wash as he lays on the back of the couch where he can keep an eye on the neighborhood. He will go back to sleep soon, I imagine.


----------



## frick&frack

trying to get outside & chase something...so annoying!!!


----------



## notoriousliz

Snuggling with me


----------



## *MJ*

sleeping on my feet as I type this


----------



## jeshika

sulking cos her daddy gave her a bath...


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with his buddy in the bedroom.


----------



## notoriousliz

Trying to block my typing by continuing to walk back and forth over my keyboard!


----------



## Lanier

Sitting next to me on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cleaning himself on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Spendaholic

lying on the rug watching her daddy - waiting for her dinner.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing inside my gym bag.


----------



## choozen1ne

trying to jump on my bed to get the rest of my dinner ..........


----------



## clevercat

Bear: Purring so loudly I can hear him in the next room
Colin: Drinking a bowl of kitty milk
Everyone else: Sleeping off their breakfast.


----------



## Spendaholic

grooming


----------



## Firebird!




----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Denaroo

bathing after breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

thankfully being surprising quiet because they're still sleeping


----------



## Firebird!

2 cats are sleeping and 1 is watching outside


----------



## frick&frack

getting a drink


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning at her daddy.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at someone in the driveway


----------



## lmkhlh2006

My little guy is recovering from his stay at the animal hospital, they said he didn't sleep much while he was there because he was scared.  But they got his fever down and got him hydrated.


----------



## notoriousliz

grooming herself


----------



## *Jem*

Chewing his bone on top of me


----------



## Spendaholic

off her long :doggie: this morning.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## windblownhair

Snoozing at the foot of the bed. The puppy is dreaming, so he is making little woofing sounds and kicking his feet. Super cute.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Had to drop Dart off at the vet, he's going in for surgery today to remove a large stone in his bladder that is half the size of his bladder.

Hope to get him back Tuesday at earliest or Wednesday at latest.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## notoriousliz

Laying on my feet


----------



## wilding

Night time = play time for my 2. At the moment they sound like a heard of elephants tearing upstairs and downstairs. They'll bring it into my room when I go to bed later


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

having their breakfast


----------



## stacmck

Hiding behind the dryer - the Comcast man was here and he went and hid.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at a dog walking by


----------



## douzz

mines under my chair waiting for a treat - im hoping to positive reinforce him not to bark at the door when the neighbor is opening her door. so far so good i must say


----------



## frick&frack

one is eating breakfast & one is having a drink


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

one is napping outside & one inside


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on the couch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kitty is at the SO's place for the week...(dog sitting at my parents for a week)...I'm thinking he's snuggling with his gf, Luna..


----------



## CoachCatcher45

my doggy is relaxing on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## CoachCatcher45

whineing and being a brat


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## CoachCatcher45

barking at the other barking dogs :censor:


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Dart is with his daddy, in the bedroom since he's got to be monitored after coming home from the vet.  Keiichi  is probably crying his head off outside the door to the bedroom


----------



## frick&frack

barking at someone walking by with their dogs


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning.


----------



## vanilje

sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside...& playing with the neighbor


----------



## douzz

sleeping under my quilt 
he's been slapping me trying to get me to wake up so he can have the bed


----------



## CoachCatcher45

asleep on the ottoman taking up my foot space


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

relaxing


----------



## Spendaholic

after her emergency vets visit this afternoon. New meds for sophie today, 
(vet thinks she has a 'stone bruise - from running on her last walk, new canal path walk' on her front paw with a little inflammation which is causing the pain in her foot).


----------



## conniec.4

she just got out of her pool and is all wet; its quite hot here today!!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

following her daddy outside


----------



## Denaroo

sleeping on his box in the window


----------



## Spendaholic

wide awake, watching her daddy walk outside.


----------



## frick&frack

one is outside barking at something, the other is laying on the back porch


----------



## thegoreprincess

Sleeping!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## thegoreprincess

Looking confused


----------



## vanilje

sleeping


----------



## Myrkur

It's 1 AM here in Amsterdam and I'm trying to fall asleep but I have 2 kittens who are so active and literally flying around the house, my older cat is chasing them 'cause he hates everything and everyone so he's trying to slap them


----------



## Firebird!

1 cat is watching the garden and 2 are sleeping


----------



## komu

Trying to break open a boiled egg I just gave them. Oh, rats.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## hulahoop

digging his bed up trying to bury his bone....daft dog!


----------



## frick&frack

half-heartedly barking at something outside


----------



## CoachCatcher45

sleeping on her mommy's lap


----------



## Denaroo

sitting on the deck watching over his yard


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

following her daddy around the house


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## CoachCatcher45

sleeping on the couch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me..on the couch.


----------



## douzz

licking his paws under my chair


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to her daddy


----------



## frick&frack

having their dinner


----------



## CoachCatcher45

watching her parents swim


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sunbathing - they're turtles so they only do three things: eat, sleep and sunbathe. lol Though sometimes they sunbathe and sleep at the same time...


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## CoachCatcher45

out for a smoke with her daddy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding under the dining table.


----------



## frick&frack

one is eating breakfast & one is exploring outside


----------



## Spendaholic

using me as a pillow


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Denaroo

napping on his box


----------



## frick&frack

they're both getting a drink


----------



## CoachCatcher45

she's laying on her/my ottoman


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## CoachCatcher45

laying on the couch


----------



## IBleedOrange

Laying under my feet.

The further along I get, the more needy my furbabies get. I can't even go to the bathroom without them laying under my feet!!


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me on the sofa.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Blo0ondi

hanging out in the vet's >> he needs it!


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

same here


----------



## frick&frack

napping on their beds


----------



## kmh1190

Barking at the back screen door because the neighbor's dog is barking


----------



## New-New

sleeping on the pile of clothes covering the floor of my closet


----------



## Denaroo

sleeping on his box


----------



## CoachCatcher45

following her mom downstairs to do laundry


----------



## Pikapaw

laying spread eagle on the living room carpet and snoring loud...lol!


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping in front of the floor fan, & the other is napping on his bed


----------



## *Jem*

Snoring on his dad's side of the bed. lol


----------



## CoachCatcher45

looking outside


----------



## *MJ*

Ginger is sleeping on my lap, and I have one hand on her to keep her from sliding off!!


----------



## Denaroo

laying out in the sun watching over his yard


----------



## CoachCatcher45

snuggling with her mommy


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

all cats are sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## CoachCatcher45

nappin on the couch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Running around like a maniac!!


----------



## Denaroo

sleeping again


----------



## frick&frack

one is finishing his breakfast & the other is getting a drink


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again, lucky cats


----------



## Love4MK

Curled up under the kitchen chair.  She's a lazy bunneh.


----------



## frick&frack

they just came in, & they're getting a drink


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Laying on her daddy's lap.her favorite place


----------



## Sweetpea83

On my lap..being sweet.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping after they had lunch


----------



## frick&frack

one is eating dinner & the other is getting a drink


----------



## CoachCatcher45

curled up in her favorite blanket


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-dinner nap


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Denaroo

napping in the doorway in the sun


----------



## mainguyen504

taking her afternoon nap


----------



## clevercat

Everyone is nom nom nomming in the kitchen (except Colin, who prefers privacy when he eats and is in the bedroom with a bowl of chicken).


----------



## frick&frack

driving me nuts barking at absolutely nothing


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*Well, about 2 seconds ago they were having a threesome!  I knew getting a girl dog was a BAD idea!!*


----------



## CoachCatcher45

eating the rest of her daddy's sandwich


----------



## jeshika

snoozing


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping under the fan


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## SoSoNYC1

Mine are at home with grammy and grampy so I'm thinking probably passed out in the livingroom after eating chicken..lol


----------



## SoSoNYC1

passed out after eating chicken.


----------



## frick&frack

zonked out on their beds


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Denaroo

laying in the doorway watching the yard


----------



## frick&frack

napping near the fan


----------



## Spendaholic

sophies having her early afternoon


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## jeshika

waiting for dinner because she ate all her food before noon.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is napping under the fan


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Napping


----------



## frick&frack

it's time for their after-breakfast nap again


----------



## Firebird!

relaxing


----------



## frick&frack

resting up after eating dinner


----------



## Denaroo

purring under the bed


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*Probably annoying their teenage humans who would like to sleep til' 3pm!!*


----------



## Denaroo

suntanning


----------



## missgiannina

sleeping!


----------



## Love4MK

Being lazy, as usual.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for their lunch


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Denaroo

drinking tuna juice


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## No Cute

My kitten (barely 1) is playing with a blue My Little Pony and going nuts.


----------



## mainguyen504

climbing all over me bc shes not ready to go to bed


----------



## myu3160

Resting from his long walk


----------



## Denaroo

sleeoing downstairs


----------



## frick&frack

napping on their beds


----------



## MulberryKate

My dog was just sitting next to me, but apparently TPF isn't interesting enough as he just got up and left.


----------



## shamrock0421

My cats are sleeping.

My dog is FREAKING OUT over the fireworks.


----------



## Firebird!

eating their lunch


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## clevercat

Every last one of them is having a 'refreshing nap'. It must be exhausting, having to climb down off the bed, use the tray, and get back up on the bed again. My kitten, Colin, cut out the middle part of this activity one day last week, when he sauntered down to the edge of the bed, evidently realised taking an extra six steps was asking too much of him, and peed on the edge of the mattress before sauntering back to the pillow he'd been asleep on a moment before..... I love my cats.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## Denaroo

*HAHAHAHAHA!! :greengrin:    hilarious *






clevercat said:


> Every last one of them is having a 'refreshing nap'. It must be exhausting, having to climb down off the bed, use the tray, and get back up on the bed again. My kitten, Colin, cut out the middle part of this activity one day last week, when he sauntered down to the edge of the bed, evidently realised taking an extra six steps was asking too much of him, and peed on the edge of the mattress before sauntering back to the pillow he'd been asleep on a moment before..... I love my cats.


----------



## coconutsboston

Lying next to me half asleep with a half chewed bone hanging out of her mouth


----------



## ciatta

It's like a war zone around here and poor Amy...(as seen in my avatar) is hiding from the sounds of explosions, shooting rockets, firecrackers and all things loud. My poor little sweetie.....


----------



## CoachCatcher45

my kitten is chilling on my arm and my doggy is chillen with my mom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Play wrestling with his gf.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

being annoying


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## livandrea

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## myu3160

laying on his bed, sniffing at something


----------



## Firebird!

cleaning themselves


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## CoachCatcher45

hiding under the table


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside


----------



## CoachCatcher45

laying on my footstool


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## CoachCatcher45

sleeping on the carpet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## Firebird!




----------



## Sweetpea83

Meowing and looking out the living room window.


----------



## Lanier

Sleeping on her blanket


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Denaroo

trying to get out of the heat in the basement


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out somewhere in my bedroom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping


----------



## myu3160

Sleeping on his new XL doggie bed!


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## MillerRocks

zzzzzzz


----------



## myu3160

Soaking up the little sun we are getting here today in LA.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are fast asleep


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing by the fire


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for lunch


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me trying to


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Necromancer

I think they're all snoozing


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping


----------



## Necromancer

still snoozing


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Necromancer

My cats are snoozing. I think the dog may be too, but I'm about to go outside and play frisbee with him, so he'll be tearing around in a minute.


----------



## Denaroo

sleeping on the deck in his lawnchair


----------



## IBleedOrange

Having a freak-out about my packing the car. We're all moving soon and (just like every time we move) he thinks I'm going to leave without him. I nicknamed him "Mr. Meltdown". 

I kind of feel bad laughing at his antics. He's a rescue dog I've had for four years and I know he's nervous, but the thought of me leaving him behind is just so preposterous!!


----------



## Firebird!

all cats are sleeping


----------



## clevercat

Gerbil, Bear and Norton -all tangled up in a giant purry ball, asleep on the sofa. This will last until Bear wakes up, remembers he doesn't like other cats and bops them.
Colin - chasing a toy mousie around the kitchen and watching the washing machine do its work. He is fascinated. When he grows up, he is going to be a mechanic.
Murphy and Phillip -  playing tag with Da Bird Kopter.
The girls - BonBon is asleep on top of the freezer and Poppy is napping on the windowsill.


----------



## Necromancer

They're all fast asleep except for one cat, who is on my lap and wanting to walk all over my keyboard.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside...it's hot, they'll be back in soon


----------



## emcosmo1639

One is running around like a maniac, playing with his crinkly foil toy (I think he had too much catnip).  The other is sitting on the counter top watching the tv with me.


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

i do not know ,  i'm in my work


----------



## Spendaholic

eating her lunch


----------



## frick&frack

one is eating breakfast, & the other is barking at something outside


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

they're out cold


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Necromancer

having a well earned nap


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## Cindi

playing with feathers on a stick. lol


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with one of his catnip toys.


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me trying to


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping on her back.


----------



## frick&frack

watching the news...hahahaha

they're sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Sniffing around for her next prey to annihilate.  This month's Bon Appetit is shredded, what will she find next?  Somehow Food and Wine mag has been spared.


----------



## coconutsboston

Well that was quick.  She did the Terrorist 500 around the house and managed to land right in a Sunday paper.  It was no match for her swift justice (ie: running spree) and the coupons are shredded.  Don't ask me how she only managed to pull that part out in her leisurely jog.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## gsmom

just caught sight of my little lynx point siamese, G-Love, staring at me. I am sure he is plotting to kill me.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## clevercat

gsmom said:


> just caught sight of my little lynx point siamese, G-Love, staring at me. I am sure he is plotting to kill me.


  Ha! Murphy has taken to doing that to me a lot lately....I was in the shower this evening, and this tabby face appeared around the curtain and appeared to be assessing me for a body bag. Most unnerving.


----------



## frick&frack

they're asleep on their beds


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside for the moment


----------



## Love4MK

Being lazy and sleeping.


----------



## angellina2281

chewing on his toy! He is teething


----------



## stacmck

Looking out the window at the birds.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping after diner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## oggers86

Since I dont have a pet that lives with me I shall have to tell you what my human pet is doing (the bf for those who are wondering) He is hogging the TV playing Gran Turismo so I have to wait half an hour to watch my programmes. 

Tut.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on their beds...enjoying the a/c


----------



## Lanier

Standing on my coffee table


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## CalamityMane

My pups are taking up the end of the sofa. Usually I'd move them, but my little boy dog has a sprain in his back so I'm letting him sit/sleep wherever he's comfortable. His sister is snuggling him, so she stays, too!


----------



## frick&frack

^awww...hope he's better soon



my boys are happily napping


----------



## clevercat

Everyone is sleeping off their dinner....


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside exploring


----------



## CalamityMane

frick&frack said:


> ^awww...hope he's better soon
> 
> 
> 
> my boys are happily napping


Thanks. Me, too. It's a trip to the vet tomorrow...


----------



## frick&frack

^good luck!



the boys as sleeping on their beds


----------



## Necromancer

CalamityMane said:


> My pups are taking up the end of the sofa. Usually I'd move them, but my little boy dog has a sprain in his back so I'm letting him sit/sleep wherever he's comfortable. His sister is snuggling him, so she stays, too!


 
Poor little thing. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Necromancer

Some of my critters are eating, the rest are snoring.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## myu3160

Sleeping because hes ill


----------



## frick&frack

just came in, so they're getting a drink


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

All six are actually sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

getting a drink...they just came in


----------



## Irishgal

They are trying to calculate how long it is until dinner.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at someone outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Being obnoxious, lol.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Staring at me in wild anticipation.


----------



## frick&frack

napping...it's a rough life


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

my cat nervous i feel worried too much


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for us going to bed


----------



## frick&frack

they're out cold for the night


----------



## CalamityMane

Necromancer said:


> Poor little thing. I hope he gets well soon.



Thank you!


----------



## CalamityMane

My little boy dog is recovering from surgery, his sister is probably sleeping on top of one of two Hungarian Vizsla, snoring. She's also probably full of ham.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Is he doing OK?


----------



## Necromancer

mine are all doing this right now:
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping in the sun


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fan


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

sleeping...or trying too lol


----------



## myu3160

sleeping.. hes always sleeping i feel like.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Love4MK

Sprawled out on the kitchen floor bein' lazy.


----------



## frick&frack

asleep on their beds


----------



## myu3160

chewing on his knuckle bone.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

sleeping, or eating.


----------



## Love4MK

Being lazy under the kitchen chair.


----------



## frick&frack

outside on a potty break


----------



## Coach+Louislove

My cat is laying beside me on the couch. The window is open and there is a really cool breeze coming in. It was so hot here today, so it is nice.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

enjoying the sun


----------



## frick&frack

they're both getting a drink


----------



## Lanier

Sleeping on her blanket on top of my couch


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Firebird!

same here


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out somewhere in the bedroom.


----------



## miss_dysphonia

My crested gecko is watching me from his branch. I think his hobby, he creeps up from the back of his tank to watch me. 
My kitten is asleep in my lap. I am pretty sure it just broke wind >.<


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## Necromancer

The dog is "cleaning" one of the cats, one cat is eating and the rest are sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping soundly on their beds


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## Spendaholic

on the sofa next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their new cat tree


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Napping


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning at her daddy because she wants her dinner.


----------



## Firebird!

lying on the sofa and watching TV


----------



## vanilje

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

after-breakfast nap time


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with his gf, Luna.


----------



## clevercat

Bear has just yacked up a hairball and is sitting proudly next to it, like he is expecting a medal.
Everyone else is hanging around outside the kitchen, it's almost dinner time!


----------



## frick&frack

napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## Jaded81

In bed with daddy


----------



## Lanier

Rubbing against my feet.


----------



## coconutsboston

Lounging in the floor chewing a bone but also guarding a few baby carrots, as if anyone else live her aside from her and me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I just gave both some catnip...one is rolling around...the other one is running back and forth.


----------



## MarsG

Balder is making whistling sounds while sleeping at my feet in bed.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Sleeping in her crate


----------



## frick&frack

fast asleep on their beds


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## frick&frack

napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are looking outside the living room door.


----------



## Necromancer

purring and/or snoozing


----------



## frick&frack

they're asleep for the night


----------



## Firebird!

eating their fish


----------



## New-New

trying to figure out how to get down off of the armoire.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink, & the other is sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both Luna & Stanley are play fighting.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## Jaded81

Curled on the pillow on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

waiting for me to let them outside


----------



## Firebird!

having lunch


----------



## emcosmo1639

Finally sleeping...but I'm sure he's exhausted after tearing apart about 10 rolls of toilet paper in the closet!


----------



## *Jem*

Sitting like a big boy in the car on the way to grandma's house


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fan


----------



## All About LV

begging to be fed lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are lounging by the glass patio door..sun bathing!


----------



## Necromancer

snoooooozing


----------



## frick&frack

asleep on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is in his litter box...the other one is cuddling with me.


----------



## Lanier

Laying on her blanket on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink, & one is laying in front of the fan


----------



## Necromancer

I think all of mine are still snoozing, lazy buggers.


----------



## myu3160

dreaming and twitching heavily


----------



## EasterBunny

All of the cats (5) are sleeping downstairs. Lazy cats!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## myu3160

Running around the house with their toys.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## rrachel

shy kitty is asleep behind my knees. outgoing kitty is bathing herself between my husband and i.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on the couch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sun bathing outside on the balcony.


----------



## myu3160

playing with his nylabone


----------



## lolitakali

Enjoying the "lookout" on her new "cattery / sunporch".


----------



## Sweetpea83

Under the dining room table.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Dog is on the couch looking out the window and cat is in the master bedroom on the bed sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Firebird!

getting ready for diner


----------



## frick&frack

they just came in from an explore, so they're both getting a drink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath on the ground.


----------



## Necromancer

One cat is eating, the dog is chewing on his frisbee and everyone else is napping.


----------



## myu3160

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

all cats are sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## frick&frack

napping after breakfast


----------



## bnjj

Staring me down wanting breakfast.


----------



## Firebird!

napping time


----------



## tiggycat

My cats are sniffing around the door - I can hear our neighbour in the hall, taking the dog out for walkies - we've tried getting them together to play, the dog wants to but the cats don't!


----------



## myu3160

Wandering around the house


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping with his gf, Luna.


----------



## clevercat

Colin and Poppy: Napping
Norton the Wonder Cat: Napping
Phillip and Gerbil: Sneaking in an extra helping of kibble
Murphy: Playing 'attack cats' all by himself in the hall, with a catnip cigar
Bear: A short nap before bedtime
Maia-Annabel: Looking adorable (and knowing it), giving herself a little wash as she sits on the back of the sofa.


----------



## shamrock0421

Darla and Kitty (my cats) are sound asleep.

Sparky (my dog) was sound asleep, but it's getting close to dinner time - so he's awake and looking to be fed.

He's still groggy, though.  I talked to the vet this morning and got him some meds to calm him down through the upcoming storm we are waiting for.  A lot of booming thunder makes him nervous - but he REALLY hates high winds.  And it looks like we're due for a lot of that over the next 12 hours or so.


----------



## harleyNemma

Zzzzzzzzzzz. . . . . .


----------



## Jennifer_C

Jakey's snoozing away (though I woke him a bit with the camera).  He seems not to realize we'll have a hurricane in the morning.  I expect tomorrow the update will be "hiding under the bed" or "tucked away in the back of a closet"...


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Coach+Louislove

laying outside on the deck after eating their breakfast.


----------



## frick&frack

napping


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in front of the fan


----------



## coconutsboston

She's in time out for being bad.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## grace04

Curled up sleeping in the bathroom sink.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

eating their breakfast


----------



## Love4MK

When I left this morning, bunny was doing well and being lazy!  Glad to know that she isn't fazed by the jostling around and moving she went through to avoid Hurricane Irene!


----------



## frick&frack

^



the boys are happily napping


----------



## Firebird!




----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill..looking out.


----------



## Spendaholic

grooming


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is laying in front of the fan


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping/lying on the couch


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel and Gerbil are stalking each other
Bear is having a little apres-dinner wash-up
Norton, Phillip, Colin and Murphy are napping
Poppy is asleep on the side of the armchair.


----------



## frick&frack

napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sitting on a chair.


----------



## piratesbooty

one kitty is upstairs with me sitting in the window and the other kitty is downstairs sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for their diner, fresh fish today


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fan


----------



## Lanier

Taking a cat nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## needloub

Snoozing (trying to potty train my new mini Schnauzer...it's frustrating at times)


----------



## frick&frack

outside on a potty break


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere in the bedroom..


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!




----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fan


----------



## Firebird!

lying in the sun and relaxing


----------



## Jaded81

He just belched! eww!


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

My dog is sleeping under my bed


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

sleeping and that seems to be what they do most


----------



## Love4MK

Brooding.  I had to pull some matted clumps of fur from under her chin and she's not very happy with me at the moment!


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wrestling with his gf, Luna.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lounging with me outside on my apartment balcony.


----------



## Jujuma

2 8wk old Shih Tzu brother's on my bed sleep for 10 min then wrestle for 15 then pass out again. An adorable cycle!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

sleepng in her crate


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Outside on my apartment balcony...most likely eating bugs!


----------



## Firebird!

2 cats are sleeping and the other one is playing with a ball


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## being.myself

surrepticiously chewing the corner of my desk... oi, stop!!


----------



## frick&frack

napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere in the bedroom.


----------



## ~bastet

My dog is taking a nap under my husband's desk, it's adorable.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

My cat is sitting behind me on the couch and my dog is outside.


----------



## ~bastet

My dog just finished peeing on the door of the bathroom my inlaws were using.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## sedatedrainbow

Diamond is at her forward operating base in our condo. She's waiting for the girls who live next door to us to come home from their evening out. She thinks she's in charge of keeping order on the hallway through our door.


----------



## Firebird!

my cats are very sleepy today


----------



## clevercat

Everyone just had a little snack and now, the walk from the kitchen back to their various nap-posts has obviously exhausted them and they are all - surprise, surprise - asleep.


----------



## inspiredgem

Hanging out in the cat tree.


----------



## inspiredgem

Ooops, meant to attach the picture. :shame:


----------



## dress1

My cats are playing with toys.


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping, as usual.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on front of fans


----------



## Love4MK

inspiredgem said:


> Ooops, meant to attach the picture. :shame:


 
Is your dog confused about his species?    Last I checked kitty cats hung out on those things!

Last I left her, my bunny was in her litter box sunbathing.  Pooping in the sun.  She was in her glory.


----------



## frick&frack

napping after breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

one cat is scratching at her cat tree and the others are sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

one is asleep & one is watching the rain


----------



## clevercat

Let's see.... Blind Bear, being office assistant (I have to lift his stomach out of the way each time I hit a key!)
Murphy, Norton the Wonder Cat and Maia-Annabel are all hanging out in the kitteh activity centre I built them.
Phillip is at my feet, being a Good Cat (for a change)
Gerbs is asleep in his bed and Colin is watching the washing as it whizzes around in the machine


----------



## needloub

Napping...as usual...


----------



## kissmequick

He's slowly inching his way on top of my laptop keyboard again.


----------



## frick&frack

they're exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

needloub said:


> Napping...as usual...







Kitty is in his litter box taking care of business...AFTER I just cleaned it out...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Sleeping in her crate


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep on their beds


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## BomberGal

Patriot is chilling on the couch in his new bandana and blue nail caps after having a bath and enjoying a visit to the pet shop, getting a new collar and leash and free yummies. So he is resting up to go to training classes this evening.

Freya is snoozing under my vanity chair, after spending the day taunting the dog.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Just gave him some catnip..he is know running around in the bathroom.


----------



## needloub

Howling because he is lonely...


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fan


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is just laying down


----------



## needloub

napping


----------



## Firebird!

lying in the sun and sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

outside exploring


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping with his gf, Luna.


----------



## Firebird!

they have already gone to bed


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fan


----------



## clevercat

Fitting in a brisk nap before bedtime.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Running around.


----------



## jeshika

napping


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hanging outside on the apartment balcony.


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## NoSnowHere

Snoozing


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## clevercat

Nap time (again).


----------



## LOREBUNDE

probably waiting for me to come home from work


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fan


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## needloub

napping...we returned home after walking outside


----------



## frick&frack

they're both getting a big drink...they've been outside for a while


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping on the sofa next to me.


----------



## madamefifi

Hector is lying on the back of the sofa snatching at my ponytail and kicking me in the head. I love it when he does that!

Arthur is feeling unwell and will be going to the doctor in the AM (shhh....don't tell him)

Poops is napping on the sofa as is Zuul; Dolores, Tiny Rufus, and Cosmo are on the bed. No idea where Clarence and Gozer are.  Lucinda is playing with her mouse.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other just laid down after getting a drink


----------



## Firebird!

napping


----------



## frick&frack

it's after-breakfast nap time!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## douzz

on his back rolling on the floor


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

Lying next to me having a mid afternoon


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Jujuma

My two nine week old 3lb babies are beating the you know what out of each other. They're almost ready to curl up together to nap.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel and Norton the Wonder Cat are playing patty-paws and everyone else, exhausted after eating their dinner, is having a little nap.


----------



## needloub

Napping


----------



## PooPurse

First, she was preventing me from napping by meowling to go outside, and now that I've given up on it and gone back to work, she's...now napping.


----------



## sedatedrainbow

going from her padded doggy house to hiding deep on the bottom of my clothing shelves (we call it her 'nook') because it's raining and she isn't fond of the wetness!!!


----------



## Jennifer_C

:cry: I have no idea what my kitty's doing :cry:  I'm in Canada for a few days and Jake's at home alone in the states.  I miss him like crazy!


----------



## douzz

don't know where he is now -.-


----------



## Firebird!

enjoying the sun


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## douzz

just gave me his duck so i can play with him


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside


----------



## needloub

Napping


----------



## frick&frack

napping after being outside for a while


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## jeshika

waiting for me to get home to feed her dinner


----------



## Robicslady

Sitting on my lap and purring like a lawnmower!


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fan


----------



## harleyNemma

Master Rudy is luxuriating on my bed after a dinner that included Coho Salmon. Super spoiled doggie. =)


----------



## harleyNemma

Robicslady said:


> Sitting on my lap and purring like a lawnmower!


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me moaning


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is resting in front of the fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding under the bed..


----------



## douzz

rolling on the mat... he just had a shower


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic

trying to have a late afternoon  time


----------



## needloub

waiting for me to play with him


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside hanging out


----------



## Firebird!

eating their fish


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## douzz

resting in his bed


----------



## Querencia

the ferrets are doing some sort of dance on the bed
the CTU cats are preparing for a classified op that i'm not cleared to be briefed on
the hamster is seeing how much he can fit in his face


----------



## frick&frack

outside on a potty break


----------



## needloub

Napping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## douzz

napping in his own bed


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Querencia

Sir Brandon The Cat is smelling good because he jumped into my bubble bath.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside exploring


----------



## Firebird!

the cats are already fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

getting a drink after being outside


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping - right up against my leg.


----------



## douzz

napping in his bed


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## zayna

One is napping and the other sunbathing.


----------



## fettfleck

napping as always


----------



## Nolia

My 9 year old kitty is chasing her own tail on my perfectly made bed.  This is funny because she is ALWAYS very composed and lady-like. XD  She is polite and regal.  I rarely get to see her act all kitten-like.


----------



## LilyC

My older one is napping and the younger one is wondering around the house.


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## JetSetGo!

playing with his rope bear. we call it "raubert"


----------



## Love4MK

When I left this morning she was completely passed out in her cage like she was at a wild party the night before ...


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

napping


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Slept all day


----------



## frick&frack

playing outside...enjoying the weather


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying on top of one of my legs...keeping it warm!!


----------



## douzz

napping again. he has yet to go potty in the new toilet training system i got for him.. its making me anxious!


----------



## frick&frack

outside enjoying the fabulous weather


----------



## douzz

on my lap looking for attention


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lounging outside on the apartment balcony..looking at something in the nearby tree.


----------



## Karilove

My border collie/german shepherd mix is laying on the top of the couch, like cats usually do lol... that's her spot since she was a puppy, now she's 55lb


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Jennifer_C

Jake is being an aggressive little hunter - as much as he can be as an indoor cat 

There are birds outside the window and he's been in this position for about an hour staring intently through a little crack in the AC shield...


----------



## frick&frack

taking an after-breakfast nap on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## douzz

hiding under my chair.
he didn't poop in the right spot (i confined his space so he only can go on the potty mat!)
he doesn't like it.. now's he scared i might yell at him lol


----------



## douzz

just wanted to try the "go potty" command with him so he knows and associates with him
turns out he'd rather freeze than go ...


----------



## clevercat

Let's see......well, for a complete change (not), everyone is having a refreshing apres-breakfast nap. Everyone but Phillip that is, who has been trying to dig through the litter box to the centre of the world......


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

two cats are sleeping and the other one is watching our garden


----------



## frick&frack

watching the rain & wishing they were outside


----------



## Firebird!




----------



## douzz

out with SO for a walk


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## coconutsboston

Hiding in the closet??


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## BabyPo

Eating his fresh new hay (bunny)


----------



## Sweetpea83

On SO's lap...


----------



## Jennifer_C

Sleeping.  In my bed.  Under the sheets.   Getting his fur everywhere even though he has his own blankets on top...  If it wasn't so cute I'd be irked.  Thank goodness for sticky lint rollers.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## clevercat

It's almost dinner time, so everyone is having a pre-meal nap in order to gather enough strength to walk to the kitchen.


----------



## frick&frack

napping near the open windows...enjoying the cool breeze from the rain


----------



## inspiredgem

Trying to catch a bug outside the screen door.


----------



## lolitakali

^^^OMG!
That is just too cute!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

inspiredgem said:


> Trying to catch a bug outside the screen door.




Too funny! 

Kitty is in his litter box..


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

all cats are sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## douzz

napping on my sister's lap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## donnaoh

and


----------



## sedatedrainbow

hunting chicken (rotisserie that is from the plate of my partner)

 = her expression.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for their diner


----------



## GenieBottle26

lmkhlh2006 said:


> We all know that pets tend to do interesting, entertaining and peculiar things, so I figured why not share them.
> 
> My cat is currently wedged between my laptop and I and he has a serious look of irritation on his face because he is smashing himself and apparently thinks that I should move.



Aw such a cute thread!  My dog, Daisy, who is a 2 year old Yorkipoo is currently looking out the french doors of the living room squirrel watching.  This is a constant thing for her....my other dog, Bear, who is a 6 year old Pomapoo is sleeping in his doggie bed by the fireplace.  My cat, a 1 year old Persian, is running up and down the stairs meowing loudly (??)  He does this randomly sometimes.....dunno.....Lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Running around the living room.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## PrettyCamellia

My yorkie is trying to take the eye out of his stuffed toy


----------



## frick&frack

one is eating dinner, & one is getting a drink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meowing in the bedroom.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

outside playing & barking


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping.


----------



## needloub

For a walk with DH


----------



## uniquelove890

my chocolate pomeranian snuggled in my blanket smh.... got into bed before me


----------



## creditcardfire

Mini doxie - wedged between myself and the back of the chair I'm sitting in.

Beagle/spaniel/collie mix - resting after a hard night of stomach upset. I am about to tackle cleanup duties, which range over two rooms and include explosions from both ends. URGH. 

Both are quiet but alert, awaiting the arrival of their hero, the dog walker.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Sleeping in my husbands lap while he watches football.


----------



## candiebear

Both heavily panting after running around the house in circles for a good twenty minutes.


----------



## Spendaholic

having her mid-day


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## being.myself

Snoring on my bed.


----------



## frick&frack

playing outside


----------



## KittyLouise

Sitting next to my old topshop coat, growling if I come anywhere near it!


----------



## needloub

Napping


----------



## boxermom

playing "mom, I'm on the wrong side of the door"---over and over.


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## True*Fidelity

napping...right next to the piano as her favorite person (my DD) practices


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## Firebird!

watching tv with us


----------



## GhstDreamer

sunbathing


----------



## frick&frack

barking at a dog walking by


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a toy.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

All four pups are sleeping soundly on this cold rainy night after getting their evening walk


----------



## mintpearl

running on their flying saucer


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Necromancer

the dog and one of the cats are eating, everyone else is taking an afternoon nap


----------



## needloub

Sleeping...I should be following his lead


----------



## thegoreprincess

Hogging my bed.


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing


----------



## needloub

Waiting for me to go for our morning walk


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## princesspig

Sleeping right next to me in the sofa


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping in front of the fan, & the other is getting attention from me


----------



## being.myself

Snoozing on my feet


----------



## frick&frack

they're both napping in front of the fans now


----------



## needloub

Chewing on his favorite toy


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Noi_82

Getting a head massage.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Eating their favourite food - mealworms.


----------



## frick&frack

laying out on the back porch


----------



## Necromancer

they're all napping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## GhstDreamer

sunbathing and sleeping.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Sleeping again, those lazy bums! They were out earlier, but this cold gloomy weather makes them want to sleep more, kind of like their "mom".


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Cuddling with me


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a shoe lace.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Fighting with each other.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## needloub

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

playing with my neighbor


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## douzz

playing with his toy giraffe


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wrestling with SO's cat!


----------



## Spendaholic

grooming


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## frick&frack

playing outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping somewhere in the bedroom..


----------



## Firebird!

napping


----------



## frick&frack

playing with the neighbor


----------



## Sunshine

Staring at me while I munch on chocolate chips!


----------



## ~bastet

Playing with his Kong Wubba!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Eating veggies and mealworms.


----------



## Noi_82

Walking around and looking for attention. Okay....time for belly rubs. Spoiled...


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill looking out..


----------



## EvaLV

Waiting at the door for DD


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

napping again


----------



## frick&frack

playing with the neighbor


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## chrho

Taking a nap!!! Dreaming about treats!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Firebird!

my cats are waiting for their diner


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## 336

Moymoy is napping.
Leo is watching a pie in the oven.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep on their beds


----------



## Necromancer

Two cats are chasing each other and everyone else is trying to relax.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## papertiger

One is in a draw under the bed sleeping (or should I say cat-napping) and the other one is on a shelf above my head doing the same


----------



## frick&frack

they're both getting a drink


----------



## All About LV

my 1 yr old kitten is in the bay view window chasing snowflakes back and forth lol sooooo cute


----------



## PrettyCamellia

Sleeping next to me using his stuffed football toy as a pillow.


----------



## douzz

sleeping on my bed.. i always wonder why he's so tired! i've had an exam this morning and work all afternoon, scrubbed my bathroom floor, and i'm not even half tired lol


----------



## Firebird!

lying in the sun


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Noi_82

Lying on my pillow and being lazy.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Laying horizontal taking up all the space in bed


----------



## needloub

Out for a walk with DH


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the apartment balcony..laying in a chair.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Swimming around.


----------



## inspiredgem

The two dogs are sleeping.  One cat is sleeping in front of the wood stove and the other is looking out the window and watching the snow fall.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## douzz

sleeping on my sisters pillow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Snuggled up with SO.


----------



## papertiger

'helping' daddy put up their cat-tree and hence, it's taking twice as long as it should


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Sweetpea83

Sun bathing next to me..outside.


----------



## All About LV

all but 1 sleepin on the bed....the 1 is kneading my faux  fur blanket on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## GhstDreamer

Slapping each other on the face.


----------



## kac2288

Snuggling in their love nest!


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Firebird!




----------



## renza

Snoring loudly while snoozing in her skeleton t-shirt


----------



## frick&frack

barking at trick-or-treaters


----------



## Sweetpea83

kac2288 said:


> Snuggling in their love nest!




How cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding somewhere in the bedroom..


----------



## LilyC

They just had their supper. Tequila is being the good brother, burying the food bowls.


----------



## frick&frack

they're passed out on their beds


----------



## needloub

sleeping in his crate


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping after they had lunch


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## needloub

napping after our morning walk


----------



## frick&frack

napping in the sun


----------



## GhstDreamer

Slapping each other while trying to eat.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Necromancer

asleep


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Necromancer

the dog is cleaning himself, the cats are snoozing (one cat is snoring)


----------



## frick&frack

1 is cuddling with me & the other is snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Noi_82

Watching DBF cooking dinner.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## creditcardfire

Both are sleeping with one eye open - the dog walker is due!


----------



## Firebird!

one cat is sleeping and the other two are getting ready for bed


----------



## All About LV

waiting to be fed after I finish my apple


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch...their favorite spot this time of year


----------



## needloub

napping


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just ate their veggies and now scavenging for some more.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Jennifer_C

Sleeping.  In my bed under my covers getting fur everywhere.  He's lucky he's cute!


----------



## oggers86

Chasing each other up and down the stairs, making a whole load of noise. The neighbours must think weve rehomed 2 baby elephants!


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is curled up tightly in his bed (which is an interested sight for a yellow lab)...it got cold here


----------



## oggers86

Elsa is being a little madam and demanding attention, Elise is enjoying peace and quiet upstairs.


----------



## Firebird!

watching our neighbour's cat in the garden


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## oggers86

Elsa is for some reason carrying a used tissue around in her mouth, dropping it, batting it around for a bit then carrying it off. 

Elise has just gone to investigate...

I swear these 2 never sleep!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

it's breakfast time again


----------



## needloub

napping


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## creditcardfire

Dog #1: napping on windowsill in the sunshine
Dog #2: patrolling the floor for single atoms of food she may have passed over the previous time


----------



## pinkbalenciaga

Sleeping beside me while I am watching football.


----------



## Noi_82

With my brother and watching the Chargers game.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping until diner


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a moth outside on the apartment balcony.


----------



## douzz




----------



## chanel*liz

On the couch watching real housewives with me


----------



## akemibabe

Taking a nap


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## BurningChrome

my kitten Alexis is napping at my hip and she just moved as I was typing this


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping next to me & the other is sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

In his litter box..


----------



## Jennifer_C

Crashed out on the couch on my throw blanket


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## Noi_82

Getting belly rubs. She is so spoiled.


----------



## frick&frack

laying on the back porch after dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on one of the dining table's chairs.


----------



## GhstDreamer

sunbathing


----------



## frick&frack

it's breakfast time


----------



## Spendaholic

trying to


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Sweetpea83

Sunbathing outside on the apartment balcony.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on couch..giving himself a bath.


----------



## shinymagpie

The rabbits are basking together in the sunlight like furry spoons!


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me grooming


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on my bed.


----------



## oogiewoogie

doing air kicks on her back .. lol.


----------



## Firebird!

eating their fish


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping next to me


----------



## shinymagpie

Dogs are out walking with their beloved master!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Dogs & cat are sleeping
Guinea Pig is walking around


----------



## malaguena

Chihuahua boy sleeping in his bed and kelpie girl chasing possums.


----------



## creditcardfire

Stand-off over kibble. Am about the remove the tiny one from the equation, because she knows Lucy won't eat if she stares at her hard enough. Little bugger.


----------



## Firebird!

the cats are already fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Spendaholic

grooming


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

napping on their cat tree


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere in the bedroom.


----------



## niry84

..somewhere in the garden..eating bread!!


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## Lanier

watching the news with me.


----------



## chanel*liz

on my lap while im drinking a glass of wine on TPF


----------



## forevasun

Looking for something to eat and possibly obstruct herself with.  Crazy old girl been through two obstruction surgeries in one year!  Weimaraners sure are high strung!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Both sunbathing on the plank.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Curled up next to me sleeping.


----------



## shinymagpie

Un-natural dog, is whinging about being outside for a while, to grow fur for the winter time. Natural dog is lounging about on the deck looking at the stars.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## princesspig

Sleeping on the sofa, right next to me


----------



## Spendaholic

she was  shes now grooming


----------



## Firebird!




----------



## frick&frack

they both drinking water right now


----------



## NoSnowHere

Lounging


----------



## Sweetpea83

Going nuts..he just had some catnip!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the couch


----------



## Threshold

Luna is running around the house like a _lunatic_ because she just woke up and is full of pent-up energy.

Whuuups...  now she's at the water bowl (she says, reaching for the drool towel)

Whuuups...  pouncing on door mat and pooting

Must leave room for a bit....


----------



## douzz

sleeping in my lap!


----------



## Lanier

on the couch


----------



## cjy

After getting tons of kisses from his mommy he is being a loung lizard.


----------



## Firebird!

lying on the couch


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## shinymagpie

Snooozing!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

all cats are sleeping now


----------



## frick&frack

they're asleep on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sleeping next to me on the couch..


----------



## Spendaholic

next to me


----------



## Myrkur

Everyone is asleep


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## oggers86

Sulking because they are banned from the kitchen until the floor dries.


----------



## shinymagpie

Making the atmosphere in the room rather unpleasant. Must be something they are eating....


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is sleeping in front of the fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating..


----------



## True*Fidelity

watching and waiting for something exciting to happen


----------



## creditcardfire

The tiny one is asleep on my lap, her sister is out playing in the snow (first snow of the year!) with the dogwalker.


----------



## Threshold

Our little Dane girl loves people, and has an entourage that visits her every evening after the golf course closes and opens to the surrounding homeowners as a walking trail.  So she's out at the back fence "whoo whooing" at everyone who passes by, and getting lots and lots of love.  She just makes people happy.


----------



## chowlover2

My Chow girl Rita is sound asleep, her brother Beau is chomping some chicken jerky, it's like crack for my dogs!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Not sure..probably play wrestling with my SO's cat at his place.


----------



## oggers86

Upstairs sleeping. They had their first adventure outside unaccompanied today (twice!) so they are probably overwhelmed by it all


----------



## Firebird!

still napping


----------



## buzzytoes

Playing with their rope and making lots of noise.


----------



## Necromancer

some are eating, some are napping


----------



## Firefly32

Sleeping and snoring :/ the snoring is keeping me awake lol


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me grooming


----------



## oggers86

One is pestering me, the other sat on the windowsill going a bit mad at something...


----------



## shinymagpie

rabbits are snuffling in the garden looking for stuff. 
Dogs are curled up on the couch like furry cinnamon doughnuts.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## madamefifi

My Three Amigos--brothers Arthur, Hector, and Tiny Rufus--have developed an obssession with pulling paper towels off the roll, making a nest on the counter, and sleeping in it. They just started doing this yesterday and it's their new favorite thing. Cats are so weird.


----------



## Spendaholic

lying half on her daddy watching me.


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping on the sofa


----------



## GhstDreamer

Swimming while continuing to slap each other.


----------



## babieejae1101

Both of my dogs are sleeping right now.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## shinymagpie

GhstDreamer said:


> Swimming while continuing to slap each other.



And these would be....?

Dogs just ran out the back because they heard something in the yard.


----------



## Spendaholic

sophie was moaning at her daddy, but shes now eating her dinner.


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## Tinn3rz

Laying down


----------



## Necromancer

absolutely nothing


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sunbathing.



shinymagpie said:


> And these would be....?



My five and a half year old turtles. They're both males and have for the past half a year started to become a bit aggressive with each other even though they're in a huge water tank. They're obsessed with the filtration system and the plants and each want to hog them up. Both have resorted to slapping each other with their front legs though it doesn't hurt them. However one nearly bit the tail off the other and I had to spend four days applying antibacterial gauze and flour to close his wounds on a separate dock because he wouldn't stop bleeding. I actually had to take time off of work so I could apply gauze on him every couple of hours...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Licking SO's cat's face.


----------



## shinymagpie

GhstDreamer said:


> Sunbathing.
> 
> 
> 
> My five and a half year old turtles. They're both males and have for the past half a year started to become a bit aggressive with each other even though they're in a huge water tank. They're obsessed with the filtration system and the plants and each want to hog them up. Both have resorted to slapping each other with their front legs though it doesn't hurt them. However one nearly bit the tail off the other and I had to spend four days applying antibacterial gauze and flour to close his wounds on a separate dock because he wouldn't stop bleeding. I actually had to take time off of work so I could apply gauze on him every couple of hours...



So glad you clarified that... I was thinking seals? Penguins? LOL. What a good turtle momma you are to your bad boys.

Back on Topic

The dogs are wishing they were inside the house.


----------



## Threshold

My 107 pound Dane is snoozing contentedly across my lap.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Threshold

Hiding from the dreaded vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with one of his toys.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding somewhere...


----------



## Noi_82

Watching DBF preparing dinner.


----------



## frick&frack

barking with the new neighbor's dog


----------



## Firebird!

getting ready for diner


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## poopsie

singing for their supper


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## needloub

sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## needloub

napping


----------



## frick&frack

playing outside...they love the cold weather


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning at her daddy


----------



## GhstDreamer

Begging for more food.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sleeping


----------



## needloub

Snuggling with me


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the couch


----------



## emcosmo1639

Napping...probably because he was up all night running around the house like a mad man!


----------



## needloub

Watching me put decorations on the Christmas tree


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing and snoring


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to SO's cat by the fire.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## bubu123

Naughty-ing


----------



## *MJ*

Ginger is sleeping on the arm of the sofa


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## needloub

Resting after talking a walk in the rain


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out by the Christmas tree...


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sleeping in his bed


----------



## frick&frack

barking back & forth with the new neighbor's dog


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with one of my shoelaces.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chewing on his bone


----------



## wilding

Prince the young cat has gone into hiding as my son's just gotten back from school and he hates him .

Butler the old girl cat is sitting beside me and to quote my 10 year old sucking her udders


----------



## Tinn3rz

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## needloub

snuggling with me on the couch


----------



## Tinn3rz

staring at me.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out...probably messing with the Christmas tree!


----------



## wilding

Both of mine are sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

enjoying the cold weather outside


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sniffing under the door


----------



## Sweetpea83

Taking care of ''business'' in his litter box..


----------



## Jaded81

Lying next to me in bed


----------



## Necromancer

one cat is grooming himself and everyone else is asleep


----------



## frick&frack

they're curled up on their beds sleeping


----------



## needloub

Napping as usual


----------



## wilding

My son set of a fart bomb, so both cats have gone into hiding


----------



## Sweetpea83

Licking SO's cat on her face.


----------



## needloub

napping after our morning walk


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping near the patio door..taking advantage of the warm sunshine..


----------



## creditcardfire

Beagle mix is out with the dog walker/her personal goddess, mini dachsie is on the floor in front of me crying because I havent picked her up yet. Dont worry, Im about to.


----------



## Jennifer_C

Crashed out in front the electric stove, basking in the heat and sharing none of it with me


----------



## wilding

Prince is sitting under the christmas tree, he tried to climb in it but he's to big now, and Butler is sitting on the couch next to me eyeing up my snack.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jennifer_C said:


> Crashed out in front the electric stove, basking in the heat and sharing none of it with me



Cute! Love tabbies!

Kitty and SO's kitty are acting like fools..we just gave them catnip.


----------



## Noi_82

Taking a nap next to me. She had a long day at the vet due to inflammation in her left eye.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on SO's bed.


----------



## bnjj

One is washing her face, the other is running around like a little banshee.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on the couch


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chewing on his bone


----------



## wilding

Noi_82 said:


> Taking a nap next to me. She had a long day at the vet due to inflammation in her left eye.



I hope she feels better soon 
-

Prince is attacking the christmas tree, and Butler is sitting on the bench (don't worry, it's the side where the dirty dishes go ) spying on the birds.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## needloub

Sleeping


----------



## Koga

Sleeping in my bedroom after we had a coffe at my local place.


----------



## wilding

Butlers sleeping next to me and Prince is in the kitchen.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

relaxing, lucky cats


----------



## frick&frack

napping outside


----------



## Jennifer_C

Sleeping on my legs, keeping them warm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## Noi_82

Eating her dinner and watching me eat my dinner.


----------



## frick&frack

they're asleep on their beds


----------



## needloub

waiting for me to stop making so much noise LOL


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

having their after-breakfast nap


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

on a playdate with the neighbor


----------



## Necromancer

napping


----------



## Irishgal

Pondering the inevitable demise of the theory of relativity. 

Oops, nope, I was wrong. They are sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

having a very late dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Snuggling against me on the couch..


----------



## Necromancer

most of the cats are eating and the dog is catching his breath from playing frisbee


----------



## shinymagpie

Snoozing or chomping.


----------



## KittyLouise

One cat is outside,
The other is trying to sleep on a shelf in the kitchen
And my dog is trying to jump up onto a small sofa we have in here; and failing. I would help her but she is very muddy


----------



## 336

Cat is snoozing. 
Dog is playing with his tennis ball.


----------



## Jujuma

One napping, one playing quietly by himself. A perfect 15 minutes for 2 4 1/2 month olds!


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## needloub

Napping


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## NoSnowHere

Lounging


----------



## Crazy for Bags

1 cat is snoozing on the couch with me, another one is laying under the Christmas Tree (his favorite spot this time of year - he must think he's a present!) and I'm not sure where the other one is, but I'm sure she's sleeping too!  I have 3 very lazy cats!!!


----------



## wilding

Butlers on the foot stool grooming and Prince is sleeping.


----------



## needloub

Laying next to me


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath on the couch.


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Chachi (my dog) and CJ (my cat) are in the middle of a fight. It all started because CJ drank out of Chachi's water bowl. Time for Mama to stap in, I guess.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying on one of the dining chairs.


----------



## needloub

sleeping


----------



## wilding

Mine are being lazy as usual and just starring off into space.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Necromancer

doing what they do best - sleeping


----------



## babieejae1101

Sleeping!


----------



## wilding

Butler's grooming herself next to me on the couch and prince is sitting on the table on my netbook cover.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Necromancer

two cats are eating, the rest are snoozing, and the dog is chewing on a pig's ear


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## donnaoh

Kitty is sleeping under the Christmas Tree...she loves it so much under there I put one of her cat beds under there!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## needloub

Chewing on his raw hide...


----------



## frick&frack

playing fetch with the neighbor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping by the patio door.


----------



## platinum_girly

Sitting on my chest having a fuss and purring loudly.


----------



## frick&frack

napping by the christmas tree


----------



## needloub

snuggling next to me on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Firebird!

all cats are sleeping now


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with one of my shoes..


----------



## shinymagpie

Scratching at the door.


----------



## wilding

Prince is sitting under the dining room chair giving Butler the stink eye. Butler's sitting in the dressing table drawer grooming herself.


----------



## frick&frack

1 is eating breakfast & 1 is outside


----------



## needloub

chewing on his raw hide


----------



## emcosmo1639

Running around like a mad man and playing with his new favorite toy--a twist tie!


----------



## needloub

resting after our afternoon walk


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Using me as a pillow.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LilyC

2 are sleeping on our bed and Tequila is sleeping on the desk snoring..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## needloub

Sleeping on the couch


----------



## Tinn3rz

Laying under the bed


----------



## akemibabe

drinking water


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Sleep sleep sleeping


----------



## wilding

Prince = hiding from the 10 year old (he's trying to take pics of him on his ds).
Butler = sleeping next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Firebird!

running around, I wish they would go to bed too


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Looking @me with those button eyes wide open


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on one of the dining room chairs..


----------



## wilding

Fighting over who is going to sit on the laptop.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on my bed.


----------



## oggers86

Being unsociable and hiding upstairs. Still, at least they are being quiet for a change


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the couch


----------



## wilding

Butlers doing the dishes and licking the leftovers off my plate, and Prince is "helping"my son build his lego starwars ship upstairs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meowing.


----------



## needloub

Eating his Christmas present, raw hide!


----------



## Mitzy

One is having a good scratch and getting ready to have a nap on his big fluffy pillow (Ginger cat) and one is asleep on the back of the sofa (Siamese). Husband is lieing on same sofa watching a Woody Allen movie. (Does he count?)


----------



## shinymagpie

Sitting in a snowdrift (rabbits that is)!


----------



## All About LV

all 4 of them are sleeping on my new heated blanket on the couch  lol


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Eating


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with one of his Xmas gifts..


----------



## shinymagpie

Saying "let me in now!"


----------



## Mitzy

Sleeping on the back of the sofa.


----------



## wilding

Butler = my legs are up on the foot stool and she's sleeping on them, dead feet now.

Prince = he's sleeping on the used lego advent calender box with his nose on my son's stinky shoes.


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to the patio door.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Play wrestling with SO's cat.


----------



## akemibabe

Taking a nap


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## clevercat

Phillip - bird watching.
Tommy - playing with a paper bag (Best. Toy._ Evah_!)
Everyone else - sleeping off their breakfast.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping on my laps.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## oggers86

One was yowling at the door to go out but has finally got the message that im not giving in and is either on the windowsill or upstairs somewhere. 

Cat 0 Human 1


----------



## needloub

^LOL!

Napping


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Sleeping by my feet


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Mitzy

Smelling each other.


----------



## Tinn3rz

laying down


----------



## Necromancer

what they do best - nothing


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## miu miu1

sleeping, like always


----------



## frick&frack

playing outside


----------



## Firebird!

eating their fish


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Outside


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Necromancer

dog's eating a muffin and the cats are napping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## needloub

resting after our morning walk


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## Tinn3rz

chewing on his bone


----------



## wilding

Sleeping zzzzzz. Butler's tuckered out after watching the neighbours party through the window


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sniffing around


----------



## frick&frack

playing outside


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning


----------



## Myrkur

My dog is going CRAAAAAAAZY by the fireworks. He is barking and running down the whole house, it's insane. I can't calm him down, anyone got any tips?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lounging outside with me.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on the couch


----------



## shinymagpie

Curled up sleeping like a furry cinnamon donut.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## Firebird!

lying on the couch and napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath on the couch.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!




----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to my feet.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Laying next to my feet.



Same!


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping on the sofa.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chasing SO's kitty around the room, lol..


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

swimming in mom/dad's pool


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with one of his xmas toys.


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing in her bed, which is up on the sofa...and subsequently the ONLY way she will utilize her bed.


----------



## needloub

Relaxing in his playpen...


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Sleep


----------



## Spendaholic

Lying on me


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

all cats are fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## needloub

napping...it's tough for his little legs to get through the snow


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere in my bedroom..


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

sleeping in her puppy play pen


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## needloub

waiting for me to take his morning walk


----------



## Spendaholic

trying to


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Sniffing everything in sight @pet store


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both my kitty & SO's kitty are sprawled on the ground near the fire..by the fireplace.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

barking & playing with the neighbor's dog


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to the fire..bathing himself.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sleeping underneath our bed


----------



## wilding

Butler's looking out the kitchen window and my 10 year old is doing goodness knows what to Prince (no squeaking or meowing yet but he has his cranky pants on).


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## CountryGlamour

Sleeping.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

outside barking at something


----------



## clevercat

They are all exhausted after a long morning asleep, so are now taking a refreshing nap before dinner.


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping next to me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## pursesgalore

She has gone to bed for the night. It's sooo exhausting being cute!


----------



## wilding

pursesgalore said:


> She has gone to bed for the night. It's sooo exhausting being cute!
> 
> View attachment 1561286


 

---------

The kitties cats are sleeping on a pile of my son's jumpers in the kitchen. Butler's currently using Prince as a pillow. Tuckered out from wrestling each other earlier.


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning at me because the washing machine is on - she can't


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Looking @fish tank


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## sarahlouise06

He's lying in front of the fire snoozing away in kitty dreamland!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Wondering around room to room


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Sleeping


----------



## tatertot

Our doggies are both snoozing away happily.


----------



## oggers86




----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Laying @my feet


----------



## pursesgalore

Still sleeping...


----------



## CountryGlamour

Sleeping


----------



## lulubelle1211

Her favorite activity...sleeping!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

playing with the rope toys I just brought home


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Outside


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Tinn3rz

Asking to be petted.


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking at something


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

In  my bed


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Sleep


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Living room


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch...their favorite spot


----------



## Firebird!

all cats have already gone to bed


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other just laid down on one of the beds


----------



## needloub

In his playpen...


----------



## plumaplomb

My baby just came into the room and curled up at my feet.  Swoon!


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

napping


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Outside


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Play wrestling with SO's kitty.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping by the patio door.


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Sleep


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## lulubelle1211

Sleeping in the hallway


----------



## vanilje

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Chewing on something in dinning room


----------



## wilding

Butler is laying on my leg looking pleased with herself and making my foot go numb in the process. 

Prince, last i saw of him, he was up in the bathroom munching on my spider plant.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

outside barking at something


----------



## Firebird!




----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me moaning


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## 336

Both sleeping


----------



## fire_rose82

In Raisinland!!


----------



## oggers86

One of my cats has just come downstairs with a toy mouse in her mouth, dropped it and came for a few strokes. Not quite sure what she wants me to do with her mouse though...


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Tamacat

Sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

lying on the sofa


----------



## Firebird!

napping


----------



## fungirl08

One's in my chair with me and the other's sleeping in her carrier.


----------



## wordbox

Begging.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Sitting on my lap not quite realizing she's 26 lbs of steel!


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Spendaholic

lying on me


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## thegoreprincess

My cat is sitting on my chest and trying to lick my face!


----------



## frick&frack

outside playing with the neighbor's dog


----------



## Mina Harker

My furkids are fast asleep right now! ZZZzzz....


----------



## Spendaholic

lying on the sofa trying to


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on the couch


----------



## needloub

napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping outside on the patio.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with SO's kitty.


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me on the sofa with her head on my leg.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## donnaoh

Sitting on the hot air vent! Actually, completely covering it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sunbathing near the patio door.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## Necromancer

Two cats are eating, everyone else is snoozing.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink, & the other is outside


----------



## Jaded81

Lying upside down on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out on their beds


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## needloub

waiting for me to take him for his morning walk


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

lying in their baskets


----------



## frick&frack

they're both getting a drink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Most likely hiding out in my bedroom...


----------



## jeNYC

Snoring underneath my blanket next to me


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking at something


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## needloub

resting after our morning walk


----------



## Spendaholic

Walking around moaning


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## oggers86

1 is curled up by my legs meaning im being lazy and not getting up. The other has just finished kicking litter all over my floor.


----------



## Firebird!

relaxing


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Noi_82

Napping before she gets her dinner.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cuddling up with SO.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Firebird!

napping


----------



## donnaoh

post fresh catnip frenzy!


----------



## Necromancer

nothing, lazy buggers


----------



## needloub

Napping as usual


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to her daddy


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sinarta

Laying in bed with me between my legs sleep.


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking at something


----------



## cozyc

Being lazy and sleeping.


----------



## Love4MK

Bunny is in her cage sleeping, my sister's dog #1 is on my mom's lap in her room and my sister's dog #2 is curled up next to me!


----------



## frick&frack

on is sleeping on a bed, & the other is sleeping in front of the fan


----------



## Noi_82

Napping after a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## clevercat

Surprise, surprise,it's nap time!


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## Spendaholic

moaning


----------



## lulubelle1211

sleeping


----------



## needloub

Napping


----------



## Love4MK

Bunny is in her cage chillin'.  Dog #1 is growling at me to pick her up and put her on my bed.  Dog #2 is play growling at my mom to play.  My house is a little crazy at the moment (you know, minus the chillin' bunny)!


----------



## Sweetpea83

In his litter box..


----------



## BurningChrome

meowing


----------



## danilouwho

My cats are sleeping in boxes, hahaha.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Firebird!

eating their chicken


----------



## Spendaholic

grooming


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking at something


----------



## lindseyspenc84

Sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## vanilje

eating cod


----------



## clevercat

They've just had dinner so everyone is sleeping it off.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing in the bathroom with toilet paper.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## oggers86

1 is on my bed with me,  the other on the spare bed. No doubt when i pluck up the courage to leave my warm bed to face the cold house and go downstairs they will follow me.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

My cat is sleeping on the bed,1 dog is asleep on the couch and the other is outside.


----------



## karmallory

My babycat is curled up under my chin and purring  It is going to be so hard to get out of bed in a couple minutes!


----------



## needloub

whining LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

at my brother/SIL's house: the dogs are all sleeping, the cat is outside, & the bunnies are upstairs


----------



## Sinarta

curled under my arms resting on the throw pillow with me on the sofa.


----------



## *MJ*

Begging for food...again.


----------



## .pursefiend.

One is staring at me eat a cupcake..the other is prancing the floor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying on top of SO.


----------



## No Cute

Cats are outside after being stuck in the house all day.  The guinea pig is trying to sleep, and the rabbit is terrorizing the house.  He pulled down a bunch of art paper from ds6's desk and is chewing it very loudly.  Wait, now he's hoping across the livingroom.  Now stretched out on the rug in front of his cage. Phew!  I'm exhausted watching him.


----------



## lulubelle1211

At the park with my in laws!


----------



## needloub

sulking because I gave him a bath


----------



## All About LV

sleeping on my bed-like they do most every day lol


----------



## PrincessBailey

At the window


----------



## frick&frack

at brother/SIL's house again...their pets are all napping


----------



## coconutsboston

Napping on the sofa!


----------



## clevercat

Nap time!


----------



## wilding

Prince = he found a new sleeping spot today and that's my gym bag complete with stinky trainers.

Butler's playing loaf cat on the floor helping my son read.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping time


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch since it's not raining for the moment


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Back seat looking @me


----------



## frick&frack

laying by me being pet in turns


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding under the bed.


----------



## pursesgalore

In her favorite position!


----------



## frick&frack

^cute!



taking their after-dinner rest


----------



## All About LV

sleeping sleeping sleeping like they spend most of their day lol they are all on the couch with me


----------



## donnaoh

Meowing for pets!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking at a loud truck driving down the street & stopping at every house


----------



## needloub

napping after our morning walk


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on their beds since it's raining outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking out the patio door.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## clevercat

Tommy and Maia-Annabel are chasing each around the room - all I can see is a blonde blur! Everybody else is - surprise, surprise - napping.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## oggers86

Elsa is asleep on the chair arm next to me. Elise has gone upstairs after her encounter with the big cat outside. I didnt hear any yowling, just opened the door to find one cat trotting away with a bushy tail and my cat walking back inside with a bushy tail. 

Maybe shes found herself a boyfriend


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## needloub

taking a walk with DH


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me.


----------



## sarahbrooke

My german Shepard puppy is sprawled out sleeping on his back, I guess it's comfortable for dogs too.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## Lisie

this: 




keeping me from studying!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^lol!




it's dinner time


----------



## *MJ*

Ginger is sleeping on the arm of the sofa


----------



## Spendaholic

lying next to me trying to


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast snooze...inside because it's raining outside


----------



## Firebird!

napping on a big parcel


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep on their beds


----------



## coconutsboston

Both terrorists are passed out & haven't moved in 2 hours because of all the fun they had last night!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

they have already gone to bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping next to SO's kitty.


----------



## nicciwo

My dog just brought me a giant ball of fluff and dog hair that she found under the couch. I swept yesterday, must have missed a spot!

Seemed very please with herself.


----------



## frick&frack

they're asleep on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to the fire..giving himself a bath.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping by the patio door.


----------



## conniec.4

sulking, she just got in trouble for stealing a cup cake off the counter


----------



## frick&frack

^haha...typical naughty lab! 



eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to the fire.


----------



## RedDuchess

Playing in his playpen with his rubber chicken


----------



## want_chanel

sleeping... right in the middle of my bed..


----------



## Spendaholic

trying to


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Love4MK

Hopefully being lazy and not causing any mischief!  (I'm at work so lord knows what those little rascals are up to!)


----------



## Firebird!

eating their diner


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## ChiChi143

Lola is chewing on a bone and ChiChi is napping on my lap

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## coconutsboston

Watching the Westminster dog show while simultaneously destroying a squeaky toy.  I'm pretty sure it's a rebellious, "HA, I don't mind that well or have to be in beauty pageants.  Think I'll just stay here and be destructive." mindset.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## oggers86

Elsa is purring behind my head


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

playing with the neighbor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## Firebird!

playing in the kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on a chair.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking at birds.


----------



## coconutsboston

Hoping I'll drop some chicken parm that she can lick up.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## mspera

Snoozing


----------



## wilding

Sleeping next to each other top and tail style.


----------



## clevercat

Figaro and Murphy are bird-watching on the radiator cushion by the window, everyone else is napping and it's soooo peaceful (for a while).


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## oggers86

Elise has just given us a fright..we thought it would be funny to film her climbing the ladder leading to the loft..

It was until she managed to get past the bf waiting at the top and promptly disappear into the roof...

A few minutes later she comes out ready to explore the rest of the loft. Not a chance, she is manhandled back down to me and locked in the bedroom so we could sort out the stuff in peace!

Video of said cat climbing ladder:

http://s491.photobucket.com/albums/rr274/oggers86/Cats/


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## .pursefiend.

Laying in my lap


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the cat tree


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is napping on his bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

In his litter box..after I just cleaned it....


----------



## needloub

resting after our morning walk


----------



## clevercat

I came home early today, with a pack of honey roast ham as a treat for the cats. It disappeared in seconds and now everyone is prowling around checking they haven't left any by mistake


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## themeanjulibean

Harvey's lying down on my bed! He sleeps with me every night


----------



## Sweetpea83

Running around like a maniac! (I just gave him catnip) :giggles:


----------



## clevercat

Tommy, Maia-Annabel and Murphy are sleeping in their Activity Centre.
Figaro, Phillip and Gerbil are bird-watching on the radiator cushion.
Norton is sleeping on my bed and Bear is on the prowl looking for a little somethin'-somethin' to keep him going until dinner time.


----------



## Love4MK




----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with one of his catnip toys.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## Love4MK

Bunny is snoozing, puppy #1 is walking around and sniffing, puppy #2 is curled up next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## hopeful_27

Dreaming, she's barking in her sleep


----------



## Love4MK

When I left, bunny was sunbathing and puppies #1 and #2 were laying around being lazy.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## natalie78

Dismantling my house one piece at a time.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## No Cute

Our cats are balls of sleeping fluff; ds's rabbit looking at me looking at her/him (think her); and ds's guinea pig...no clue.  There's a creature I can't figure out. Maybe sleepigng?


----------



## jaijai1012

No Cute said:
			
		

> Our cats are balls of sleeping fluff; ds's rabbit looking at me looking at her/him (think her); and ds's guinea pig...no clue.  There's a creature I can't figure out. Maybe sleepigng?



Cute! LoL


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## needloub

chewing on his rope (he keeps on looking at me so we can go for a walk)


----------



## coconutsboston

Chilling out on the patio because she won't come inside.  More like...whining through the screen but running away every time I go to let her come in.


----------



## Sweetpea83

natalie78 said:


> Dismantling my house one piece at a time.




Uh ohs...


Giving himself a bath on one of the chairs.


----------



## NekoTheCat

the orange cat sleeps somewhere on the bed
the grey cat sleeps in my lap, while i stay at the computer - but then again this is what he does constantly when i stay at the computer, lol and he doesnt even care there is no space, he may stay on top of the keyboard, and on my hands too


----------



## Firebird!

napping


----------



## needloub

needloub said:


> chewing on his rope (he keeps on looking at me so we can go for a walk)



same thing


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out on their beds


----------



## madamefifi

Craaaaaazy game of "Chase Me" going on! Three cats involved, lots of galloping and crashing into things.


----------



## needloub

resting


----------



## Blyen

sleeping on my lap


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a bug.


----------



## mspera

Relaxing on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

In my bedroom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Drinking water.


----------



## themoss

Sleeping soundly n snoring...


----------



## clevercat

Tommy and Maia-Annabel are playing tag.
Murphy is palaying in a cardboard box.
Figaro is - a first for him - playing with a squeaky toy and everyone else is asleep.


----------



## oggers86

Elise is hiding behind the computer desk from the scary men and the scary building noises. 

Elsa is in the cube, not really too fussed by the scary noises as shes safe in the lounge.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Love4MK

When I left this morning she was being a lazy bunny and sunbathing.  She's probably in the same spot, lol.


----------



## Firebird!




----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is laying next to me


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the cat tree


----------



## frick&frack

1 is eating his dinner, & the other is getting a drink


----------



## donnaoh

Settling for a 6 hour 'nap'...


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing after dinner


----------



## winniejo

Sleeping & purring.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Play wrestling with SO's kitty.


----------



## Love4MK

Bunny is hiding in her blanket.  Puppy is crying in her pen.  Hence why bunny is hiding in her blanket.


----------



## frick&frack

one is eating dinner, & the other is resting after eating his dinner


----------



## heart goes boOm

He's sleeping on my foot!!  It's falling asleep but I don't wanna disturb him.  Lol.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## coconutsboston

Absolutely laying siege to the stuffed bear she got for Halloween.  He lasted this long....now bye bye nose, ears, and witch hat.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chasing SO's cat around the living room.


----------



## oggers86

Behaving themselves and not trying to fly. Bonus.


----------



## felice666

donnaoh said:


> Settling for a 6 hour 'nap'...


 ^^^


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## oggers86

Helping the bf wash my car.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## dusty paws

Sitting on my lap, the other two are sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Playing outside


----------



## needloub

resting


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## kipkapst7

One cat is sleeping on my leg, one is sleeping on top of the car tower, one is sleeping under the bed-- and the dog was sleeping and now he is standing barking and the cat on my leg just slincked away


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Love4MK

Under her towel like it's a cave.  So silly.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cuddling next to me on the couch.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

snoring


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking at something


----------



## Love4MK

Running around the kitchen.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## Love4MK

She was just running around the kitchen like a lunatic and now she's probably passed out from all the exertion.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe.

In his litter box.


----------



## needloub

resting after eating his breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside since it just stopped raining


----------



## ilovemylilo

sleeping...


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Cindi

I just trimmed Bellis' nails so she is glaring at me from across the room. If you think a blind cat can't glare you haven't met Bellis.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## Tarhls

One is smooching me


----------



## rx4dsoul

Looking at me and hoping to entice me into a game of "fetch". 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Unfortunately I still need to get back to work so now she's amusing herself...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

^what a cutie!




eating breakfast


----------



## rx4dsoul

frick&frack said:


> ^what a cutie!



Thank you *f&f*, love your avatar and more so your siggie!


----------



## frick&frack

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you *f&f*, love your avatar and more so your siggie!


^lol...think green 




the boys are napping on the back porch


----------



## Love4MK

She's burrowed herself in her towel ... Lazy bunny!


----------



## noonoo07

My cat Max is happily laying on my cooler outside, proud of the half lizard "gift" he left me at my back porch. When will he understand I dont eat lizard or birds?  Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## needloub

hanging out with DH outside


----------



## noonoo07

He's ignoring me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> He's ignoring me.



Hehe cute 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mine is looking at me, she knows Ill be off to work in a few...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## noonoo07

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Mine is looking at me, she knows Ill be off to work in a few...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



So cute!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Loveofhandbags

My girls are under my computer desk and next to me- my other girly is at the groomer.


----------



## needloub

in his crate chewing on a rawhide


----------



## frick&frack

Loveofhandbags said:


> My girls are under my computer desk and next to me- my other girly is at the groomer.


^you have a sweet little family!




my boys are napping on the back porch...their favorite spot this time of year


----------



## Lbds4u

Just hanging out..

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## noonoo07

Max is stealing Ruby's food.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Love4MK

When I left this morning she was sunbathing in the kitchen.  She's probably still being lazy, lol.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## noonoo07

Hanging out on the swing set. Can u see Max in the back??  Lol!!!!!


----------



## needloub

sleeping next to me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sitting on the windowsill...looking at the lightening storm.


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Sitting on the windowsill...looking at the lightening storm.



Hey! My cats are doing the same thing!  Are you near us sweetpea????


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## rx4dsoul

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Hanging out on the swing set. Can u see Max in the back??  Lol!!!!!



Is this their "playhouse" ? Cool!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Wish I knew what Kelly is up to now. Im away on a trip and its been 3 days since I last saw her...this was her before I left...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## noonoo07

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Is this their "playhouse" ? Cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Lol!  Its my kids swing set, the cats think it is theirs. Lol!!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Lol!  Its my kids swing set, the cats think it is theirs. Lol!!!!!



Aahh! Hehe I was thinking "lucky kitties" !

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## dolllover

rx4dsoul said:


> Wish I knew what Kelly is up to now. Im away on a trip and its been 3 days since I last saw her...this was her before I left...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I know the feeling. Adorable looks like my Abby. Is she a Lhasa or a Shizu? All four of my dogs are sleeping on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolllover said:
			
		

> I know the feeling. Adorable looks like my Abby. Is she a Lhasa or a Shizu? All four of my dogs are sleeping on the couch.



Thank you D!
You are right, Kelly is a Shi Tzu.  Shizu are adorable and great suck-ups hehe  I miss her bad...cant wait to get home and find out what shes been up to while I was away. 
 (and apparently you cant type the name of the breed in a single word due to automatic censoring!!! LOL)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Drinking water.


----------



## noonoo07

Looking for something to "spray"


----------



## frick&frack

1 is finally eating his dinner, & the other is outside


----------



## rx4dsoul

Finally home and Kelly was mad happy to see me...got on my lap and curled into a ball. ( her eyes are somewhere there near the crook of my arm )

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## noonoo07

frick&frack said:
			
		

> eating breakfast



My husband makes fun of me bc I call their food "breakfast" and "dinner". I can see now that HE is the one whos funny!  Im glad Im not the only one who says that!  Lol!!!


----------



## frick&frack

napping in the living room under the fan


----------



## needloub

napping after our morning walk


----------



## frick&frack

noonoo07 said:


> My husband makes fun of me bc I call their food "breakfast" and "dinner". I can see now that HE is the one whos funny!  Im glad Im not the only one who says that!  Lol!!!


^lol!  ask him what you're supposed to call it...the morning meal? 




my boys are happily eating their dinner right now


----------



## noonoo07

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^lol!  ask him what you're supposed to call it...the morning meal?
> 
> my boys are happily eating their dinner right now



Lol!  I did! He just says it sounds funny bc they eat the same thing everyday. Hey!  I mix in Fancy Feast every once in a while!


----------



## frick&frack

noonoo07 said:


> Lol!  I did! He just says it sounds funny bc they eat the same thing everyday. Hey!  I mix in Fancy Feast every once in a while!



lol!  my boys eat the same thing for breakfast every day, but so do I.  we're all OK with it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lounging around in the bedroom.


----------



## callyne18

She's playing fetch with daddy!


----------



## frick&frack

1 is sleeping in his bed, & the other is sleeping on the tile floor under the fan


----------



## needloub

sleeping in his crate


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Lbds4u

Snoozing

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## nc.girl

Well, this pic isn't of my pet. But I figure my own cats are at home playing and/or sleeping right now. What I have in my lap is a co-worker's new cat, and I always get to watch her while her human mommy is gone to lunch break. She's been bringing this cutie to work for the past few days, because she has other pets at home and she wants to be able to be around to see how they all interact together...she's not ready to leave her at home during the work day with no people around just yet. This is Olivia, and she's 6 weeks old.


----------



## Love4MK




----------



## frick&frack

nc.girl said:


> Well, this pic isn't of my pet. But I figure my own cats are at home playing and/or sleeping right now. What I have in my lap is a co-worker's new cat, and I always get to watch her while her human mommy is gone to lunch break. She's been bringing this cutie to work for the past few days, because she has other pets at home and she wants to be able to be around to see how they all interact together...she's not ready to leave her at home during the work day with no people around just yet. This is Olivia, and she's 6 weeks old.


^what a little cutie!






they're outside barking at something


----------



## rx4dsoul

^^^ olivia is so cute! 

Kelly is being obstinate today, refuses her milk (and any other solid food) because she wants the muffin that my dad gave her yesterday. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## noonoo07

nc.girl said:
			
		

> Well, this pic isn't of my pet. But I figure my own cats are at home playing and/or sleeping right now. What I have in my lap is a co-worker's new cat, and I always get to watch her while her human mommy is gone to lunch break. She's been bringing this cutie to work for the past few days, because she has other pets at home and she wants to be able to be around to see how they all interact together...she's not ready to leave her at home during the work day with no people around just yet. This is Olivia, and she's 6 weeks old.



O goodness ur KILLING ME!  So cute!!!!!!!


----------



## noonoo07

Purring their life away......


----------



## jenny70

One of the six is batting one of my hair clips around the kitchen floor.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## madamefifi

Hector is on the stove scraping melted cheese out the casserole dish and eating it! I did not know cats like enchiladas
.
Clarence is sitting in the kitchen doorway looking dignified.

Lucinda is playing fetch with my husband. 

Poops is lying on my leg.

Here comes Arthur to mess up the fetch game.


----------



## Sweetpea83

nc.girl said:


> Well, this pic isn't of my pet. But I figure my own cats are at home playing and/or sleeping right now. What I have in my lap is a co-worker's new cat, and I always get to watch her while her human mommy is gone to lunch break. She's been bringing this cutie to work for the past few days, because she has other pets at home and she wants to be able to be around to see how they all interact together...she's not ready to leave her at home during the work day with no people around just yet. This is Olivia, and she's 6 weeks old.




What a cutie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> Purring their life away......




I so enjoy your pictures!


----------



## Sweetpea83

He's hiding out under my bed..ready to pounce!


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> I so enjoy your pictures!



Thank u!!!  . I enjoy snapping shots of them.


----------



## babejanxd

looking at me , hahaa


----------



## noonoo07

At the back door staring at me.


----------



## noonoo07

Ruby in the sun/mulch. Great combination!!


----------



## oggers86

They just had a bit of a squabble, Elsa kind of went for Elise so Elise retaliated and there was a bit of hissing, hitting and growling. 

Bf attempted to make Elsa say sorry but she didnt appear to show any remorse and flounced off..

Why do all the small cats have such cattitude???


----------



## Lbds4u

Hiding under the bed after her afternoon walk.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## ccha331

sleeping! as always


----------



## MarneeB

They all better be sleeping at this time, lol!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## donnaoh

Both of them are MEOWING!!:kiss:


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## susu1978

sleeping


----------



## oggers86

Going in and out of their new cat flap. I wonder when the novelty will wear off


----------



## frick&frack

barking at someone walking by


----------



## ChiChi143

Lola is sleeping in her bed and ChiChi is sleeping on me

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## nicciwo

She's asleep and twitching next to me


----------



## frick&frack

1 is annoyingly barking at something...the other is standing next to him


----------



## Spendaholic

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## noonoo07

Sleeping


----------



## Lanier

^Awwww, what a cutie! 

My kitty is watching basketball! She loves sports, like her mom!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Licking SO's cat's face.


----------



## Love4MK

She's a lazy bunny.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## noonoo07

Who knows....they ate breakfast and then split like bananas


----------



## frick&frack

1 is getting a drink & the other is outside


----------



## krawford

Entertaining the neighbor dog.


----------



## noonoo07

Playing w my daughters stuffed doggie. Lol!!!


----------



## clevercat

Eamonn is bird watching, Maia-Annabel and Tommy are hanging hopefully around the fridge door, everyone else is having an after dinner nap.


----------



## poopsie

noonoo07 said:


> Playing w my daughters stuffed doggie. Lol!!!





What a gorgeous cat!


----------



## noonoo07

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous cat!



Awwww, thank u!!!!  she's about 5 yrs old?


----------



## wilding

Prince the cat is on the washing machine.

Butler the cat and Clover the guinea pig are sitting on a towel together next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lounging outside on the balcony.


----------



## clevercat

Acting like they've not eaten in days. I'm working from home today and each time I go to the kitchen, a hoard of cats accompanies me, all sitting by the fridge and pointing to their mouths a la Simon's Cat cartoon...


----------



## madamefifi

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Playing w my daughters stuffed doggie. Lol!!!



Ahahaha, that third picture with the one ear folded under just killed me!


----------



## frick&frack

half-heartedly barking at something outside


----------



## noonoo07

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Ahahaha, that third picture with the one ear folded under just killed me!



Lol!  I didnt see that till now!  Lol!!!!


----------



## noonoo07

Napping after lunch......must be nice


----------



## wilding

Prince (cat) has decided sitting in th guinea pig hutch is a grand idea.

Clover (GP) is sitting beside me hiding in her towel eatting grapes. Butler is sitting on the towel laying next to and occasionally on top of Clover. Those 2 have bonded with each other.


----------



## frick&frack

it's dinner time


----------



## Cindi

rolling around in catnip. LOL


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> Acting like they've not eaten in days. I'm working from home today and each time I go to the kitchen, a hoard of cats accompanies me, all sitting by the fridge and pointing to their mouths a la Simon's Cat cartoon...


----------



## frick&frack

Cindi said:


>


^that cartoon is hysterical! 




the boys are napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## kipkapst7

One cat is on the cat tower watching the other cat on my lap- another on my head and the dog is next to hubby at bed end


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## noonoo07

Ruby is staring at the charcoal and Max sees me with their lunch (he's focused!)


----------



## sdkitty

unfortuantely, one of my kitties is in the house with me now after being out and killing a baby bunny.  One he had it, I knew it was over and there was no sense trying to chase him down. 
When he was done, the brought the remains back and laid it next to his food bowl on the patio.  What an animal!


----------



## noonoo07

sdkitty said:
			
		

> unfortuantely, one of my kitties is in the house with me now after being out and killing a baby bunny.  One he had it, I knew it was over and there was no sense trying to chase him down.
> When he was done, the brought the remains back and laid it next to his food bowl on the patio.  What an animal!



^^^I wish they wouldn't do that. My back porch is always filled with feathers and half lizards. Lol!


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> Ruby is staring at the charcoal and Max sees me with their lunch (he's focused!)



Cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sdkitty said:


> unfortuantely, one of my kitties is in the house with me now after being out and killing a baby bunny.  One he had it, I knew it was over and there was no sense trying to chase him down.
> When he was done, the brought the remains back and laid it next to his food bowl on the patio.  What an animal!




Uh oh.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lounging around on a chair.


----------



## needloub

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## susu1978

Playing


----------



## frick&frack

1 is barking at someone riding by on a bike, the other is watching


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Kitties are sleeping in various locations of the house and the pups are sleeping (a) by my feet, (b) sleeping behind my back so I can't recline back into my seat. The nerve. 

I could get up but whatever.


----------



## Firebird!

the cats have already gone to bed


----------



## noonoo07

Sleeping on her bed, our firepit.


----------



## krawford

Barking to get in the house for the night


----------



## PrincessBailey

Awwww


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute..

Playing with one of his cat toys..


----------



## NY_UK

sitting on the window sill.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## needloub

resting in his crate...


----------



## frick&frack

having their after-breakfast nap


----------



## boxermom

Going through his *I'm on the wrong side of the door* game which happens every morning.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

sleeping - but you know if I go to the kitchen they automatically wake up and appear


----------



## krawford

Lady Chinadoll said:


> sleeping - but you know if I go to the kitchen they automatically wake up and appear


 
exactly!!


----------



## krawford

Taking a nap outside.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## nicciwo

She is sitting next to me, watching the BF prepare lunch.


----------



## wilding

Both the cats are asleep, Prince on the table on a folder and Butler on my legs. Clover's in her hutch eating her house.


----------



## YouAreAlways

Snowbunny is asleep on my one leg while i balance the laptop on the other.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## krawford

lounging on the sofa


----------



## frick&frack

they're asleep on their beds


----------



## Love4MK

When I left she had found the perfect sun spot ... for her!  Us on the other hand, we had to manuever around her so she couldn't run out of the gate, lol.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## krawford

One of my dogs has torn a hole in his pillow and has gotten inside to sleep.  He is sticking is head of the hole.  too funny


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor near the fans


----------



## babevivtan

Napping.

It seems that after I removed her cage, Berry now does not know to pee on her peeing pad. She did  it on the towel I laid for her to rest on! Maybe she tot that was for her to pee on but her bed is on it! I tot dogs don't do their business near their beds?! Big sigh...


----------



## frick&frack

they're barking at someone walking by


----------



## madamefifi

Clarence is playing with Lucinda's orange mouse and when she finds out she's gonna be mad! She had it hidden away in her Special Place.


----------



## noonoo07

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Clarence is playing with Lucinda's orange mouse and when she finds out she's gonna be mad! She had it hidden away in her Special Place.



Lol!  Thats so cute!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## boxermom

Finally sleeping after whining at me all day to pay more attention to him. He only had about 5 walks and a few other playtimes including a trip to the dog park, so he's really neglected, poor boy.


----------



## frick&frack

excitedly barking at my neighbor who just drove up...hoping he'll play with them


----------



## SLU2011

My kitten is trying to eat a pen. He keeps flinging it across the room


----------



## *MJ*

Sleeping, and snoring

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## krawford

Stretching.  They just woke up.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath...on the windowsill...


----------



## krawford

checking out the squirrels in the yard


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## kipkapst7

Sleeping everyone - I need a bigger bed


----------



## 318Platinum

Driving the DH and I crazy in this bed right now! Settle down, Jordan! :-/ She's a handful at times!


----------



## AstaK.

My male-snake is sleeping in his new nest after getting tanned by his new heating lamp. lol! Little-girl-snake is stalking food...for a change  I just love them more than words can say!!!


----------



## Firebird!

all cats are sleeping


----------



## 318Platinum

All are sleeping!


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out on their beds


----------



## wilding

Clover the GP is sitting in the kink of my neck twerping away in my ear.

One cat is sleeping on my legs and the other is sitting on the magazines on the table.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## 318Platinum

Being Lazy! Mama is about to join them after all the yard work I just did!


----------



## InimitableD

My shih tzu is curled up on the couch next to me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a june bug..outside on the patio.


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out on their beds


----------



## wilding

Clover's running around on the floor, Prince is eyeing her off on the table and Butler's in the kitchen most likely sleeping on the washing machine?.


----------



## nicciwo

Kazooie is glaring at my SO - she seems to think if she stands in front of him giving him dirty looks, he'll play with her!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nicciwo said:
			
		

> Kazooie is glaring at my SO - she seems to think if she stands in front of him giving him dirty looks, he'll play with her!



Hehe cute! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## coconutsboston

She's in trouble.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## coconutsboston

Tossing a ball around.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing away


----------



## YouAreAlways

I am away from home for the night. I wish I knew what my Snowbunny was doing. I hope she is sleeping in her house having warm fuzzy dreams


----------



## YouAreAlways

coconutsboston said:
			
		

> She's in trouble.



What did she do?


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## wilding

Clover's eating her alfalfa tube house and the 2 cats are squished in the same small box (Prince found it the other day, then butler stole it, now they are sharing after fighting over it :giggles


----------



## YouAreAlways

Snowbunny is trying to eat my book light while I read


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

lying on the couch and sleeping


----------



## Noi_82

Taking a nice nap before her walk and bath.


----------



## icecreamom

playing with grandma at home while I sit in class


----------



## frick&frack

talking to the neighbors' dog


----------



## MustLuvDogs

frick&frack said:
			
		

> talking to the neighbors' dog



Lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch...purring.


----------



## 318Platinum

Getting on my last nerve with all this barking! Mama trying to nap!!


----------



## frick&frack

MustLuvDogs said:


> Lol!


^hehe



sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meowing & looking at me..lol..


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Yorkies all sleeping and snoring


----------



## Wilmaerika

Meowing and purring and looking at me


----------



## YouAreAlways

Bunnykins is laying next to me purring and trying to save me from my book light.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## fatcat2523

sleeping...that's all he do lol


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## douzz

having his dinner right now


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor in front of the floor fans


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## All About LV

theyre always sleeping lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Outside on my apartment balcony..looking at a squirrel in a tree.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## caxe

Both are sitting in the recliner with my husband.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor in front of the fan


----------



## Weekend shopper

Eating


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Noi_82

napping


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out on their beds


----------



## piratesbooty

Kitties are eating and dog is sleeping


----------



## YouAreAlways

Snowbunny (cat) is licking my face to the point it hurts.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch...purring.


----------



## needloub

resting after his walk


----------



## puddinhd58

Laughing at me......


----------



## *MJ*

Ginger is sitting in the window


----------



## needloub

puddinhd58 said:


> Laughing at me......


What a great pic!!

looking outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

puddinhd58 said:


> Laughing at me......




Lol!



Eating..lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out..up to no good!


----------



## choozen1ne

laying on my bed giving me the stink eye because I took a piece of paper out of his mouth


----------



## madamefifi

Laszlo is wandering around, hollering. Everyone else is sleeping which is what I should be doing.


----------



## douzz

sitting on my bed and looking at the bedroom door, which i think he's trying to guard lol


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Necromancer

one cat is eating, one cat is cleaning herself, and everyone else is snoring


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sunshine

Im at work...so imagine they are both laying on the top of the back of my sofa cushions like they are NOT supposed to....


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## YouAreAlways

Trying to hide from me and the medicine.


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing


----------



## Firebird!

fast asleep


----------



## madamefifi

Gobbling their dinner like a pack of wild pigs, lol.


----------



## Necromancer

eating and snoring


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Necromancer

snoozing...all of 'em


----------



## coconutsboston

Having puppy dreams & making the cutest little noises. Must be a good dream!


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## krawford

Moaning to come in the house.


----------



## Necromancer

sleeping, surprise surprise


----------



## clevercat

It's the usual apres-dinner communla nap.....


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## Necromancer

relaxing, and one cat (our feral called Ninja) is tearing around  having a mad minute.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Outside on the balcony..lounging around..


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Sleeping right next to me


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## madamefifi

My dignified alpha, Laszlo (age ten) is in a wild rumpus with our baby, Lucinda, age one! I love to see Laszlo get playful!


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-dinner nap


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum.


----------



## MrsChacon

Our Spartacus is sleeping away, he's only 7 weeks old.


----------



## Necromancer

They're all snoozing. What a life.


----------



## designerdreamin

The dog is sleeping on the sofa and the cat is sleeping on the dog's bed.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## needloub

playing with his rope


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## douzz

just woke up and wants attention


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out under the bed...niece just left, lol!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Playing hide and seek with my brother . 

dunno how to post smilies from my iphone


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Snuggling in bed with me


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping after they had their diner


----------



## needloub

looking outside growling as people walk by LOL!


----------



## gazoo

Our cat is asleep on my head.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep on their beds


----------



## insideout

Sleeping by my feet!


----------



## krawford

My dogs are wanting to come inside


----------



## Noi_82

Barking at the neighbors. argh....


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## needloub

snoozing after his late night walk


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Jadeite

it's amazing isnt' it, how much time our pets can spend snoozing while not doing anything else. I think it's great being a beloved pet.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

They were playing with each other, now sleeping.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Playing fetch-the-ball


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## kyliegul

Comatose on the footstool having spent the last half hour mooching for scraps from dinner


----------



## IsaParis

trying to get some attention, as usual


----------



## cascherping

sleeping - they have the life


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping on his bed, the other is dozing on the porch looking out at the rain


----------



## needloub

sleeping next to DH LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## choozen1ne

Napping on the floor with his favorite toy 




I momentarily woke him up


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## Necromancer

some are eating, the rest are lazing about


----------



## frick&frack

looking at me hoping I feed them their dinner soon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## krawford

Sleeping next to me on my bed while I read


----------



## candiebear

ones sitting on my lap the other is on the top of the couch watching tv


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep on their beds


----------



## Necromancer

they're all snoozing


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## krawford

Whining to get inside the house.


----------



## renza

Just snarfed down her dinner and is heading into the living room to hang out and look outside.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a shoe lace.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## krawford

Barking at squirrels


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## clevercat

The usual apres-dinner snooze....


----------



## choozen1ne

In the back yard with my mother barking at everything for no reason !


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## renza

Dreaming--kicking, moving her mouth, and twitching her flopsy ears


----------



## krawford

Hanging outside.  It is a beautiful day.  They don't even realize what a great life they have because they would rather come in and sleep on the leather sofa.


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the couch


----------



## Love4MK

The bunny was sick for a while last week and now she's like a whole new animal!  She has a lot of energy and runs around like a lunatic.  Whatever meds they gave her, maybe I need some!  Haha!


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## septembersiren

eating a banana 
my dog loves Tums and Bananas 
you can't eat one without her


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lounging outside on the balcony.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Necromancer

relaxing and one cat is having a mad minute running around like a crazy cat


----------



## frick&frack

playing with my neighbor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Purring next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## needloub

snoozing


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink, the other is lying on the back porch


----------



## needloub

looking outside the window


----------



## Lisie

Helping me study by being spread across my books lol


----------



## frick&frack

playing with the neighbor's dog


----------



## parakeetnames

My puppies are playing....

parrot information | parrot species


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Bath day so all 3 are past out.


----------



## Love4MK

Being lazy.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Playing and eating and barking


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> playing with the neighbor's dog



this again...puppies are so fun


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## hunniesochic

One is looking out the window and the other is laying on the couch like it's all his!


----------



## needloub

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## hunniesochic

Gizmo is running around. 
Tank is roaming the backyard.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## coconutsboston

Eating the fresh turkey I just bought that spilled out when I was putting it in the fridge because the guy at the deli didn't bother to close the bag.


----------



## hunniesochic

Gizmo is playing with DS. 
Tank is bring lazy in the corner.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## hunniesochic

Gizmo looking out the window. 
Tank is roaming my room.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## All About LV

one of my cats...making the most of the day lol


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping on their cat tree


----------



## kyliegul

Hudson has jumped on the bed, settled between hubby and I, and is now giving himself a clean!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## pinklux

Beside me watching Grey's Anatomy.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast snooze


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hanging out...outside on the balcony.


----------



## hunniesochic

Laying by my bed in their beds.


----------



## frick&frack

having their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## choozen1ne

laying on a pillow right behind my head


----------



## hunniesochic

sleeping.


----------



## Gypsycruiser

Both are sleeping....Asta on the couch next to me and Daisy is on our older dog's, who we recently lost, bed. I think Daisy misses Dobby. :-{


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Running around like a maniac.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## needloub

playing with his rope


----------



## hunniesochic

Running around in the backyard.


----------



## coconutsboston

Burying a bone in a pile of dirty laundry...


----------



## poopsie

running from the trash truck


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## hunniesochic

roaming the house!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## hunniesochic

in the room.


----------



## greentealover

Burrowing under my blankets.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## hunniesochic

sleeping or at least they seem to be.


----------



## LadyAnya

My Yorkie, Phantom, isn't at all amused that I'm on here now. So he's retired to his favourite blanket


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## 318Platinum

Following me around the house


----------



## hunniesochic

Gizmo is next to me on the couch. 
Tank is resting beside the couch.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LadyAnya

Glaring at me. He's trying to sleep and it seems the computer keys are making to much noise


----------



## frick&frack

playing with the neighbor's puppy


----------



## Firebird!

always sleeping, too hot outside


----------



## poppyred86

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out under my bed..


----------



## frick&frack

getting drinks


----------



## coconutsboston

Stretching.  She just woke up about 30 mins ago, because she was worn out from playing with my parents for the last 2 days!


----------



## lvcrml

Sleeping yorkie.. As always


----------



## Sweetpea83

At my parents house..most likely causing chaos with my parent's pup, lol.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Lanier

Meowing


----------



## hunniesochic

roaming upstairs...probably in DS room since it's always so cool in there.


----------



## gazoo

Chilling on the couch with me, perusing tPF.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Firebird!

two cats are sleeping, the other one is watching the birds in our garden


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Waffle65

My bunny is currently licking a pillow.


----------



## ChiChi143

Lola is sleeping in her bed and Chichi is curled up next to me in my bed


----------



## hunniesochic

Gizmo is running around like he always does.
Tank is in the corner chillaxin like he always does.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## jenny70

3 of the kitties are snuggling up next to me. One is in her bed on the floor, not sure about the other 2..

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love4MK

I picked her up and gave her some love so now she's thumping away and acting furious.  Such a temperamental little bunny ... Good thing she's cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Getting a belly rub..on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## hunniesochic

Gizmo is on my couch.
Tank is huddled in a corner.


----------



## IBleedOrange

They're going bananas over their newly refilled Everlasting Treat Balls.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## sadiesthegirl

Teddy is laying next to me resting is head on my lap. He looks so content and comfortable, I don't have the heart to move him.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## needloub

resting - he is not feeling well


----------



## IBleedOrange

I hope your boy feels better soon, *needloub*!


----------



## hunniesochic

Roaming in the backyard. So hot but they prefer to be outside...guess because the sprinklers are on.


----------



## purse boy

Right now my dog is chasing her favorite ball.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## chowlover2

Eating ice cream! They are very spoiled...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Relaxing outside on the porch...enjoying the thunder..it seems.


----------



## caramel15

sleeping behind the curtains; he loves to hide.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Rolling on the floor...after some potent catnip! :greengrin:


----------



## krawford

Ready to go night night


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out on their beds


----------



## hunniesochic

They better be sleeping.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

right now he is going nuts because he hears someone doing yard work outside


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## needloub

waiting for me to take him for a walk


----------



## hunniesochic

Lounging around.


----------



## jenny70

Trying to eat my dinner!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

Playing with DS.


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## ZennaB

My little mutt is sleeping on a pillow under the computer desk (she's never more than 5 feet from me) and my dachshund is sunbathing by the window


----------



## Love4MK




----------



## sadiesthegirl

Laying right next to me. He is curled up in such a way that he is my 'arm rest' while on the laptop.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile in front of the fans


----------



## oggers86

Both asleep on my ironing pile. Its so rare they sit together its a lovely sight


----------



## hunniesochic

resting.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile


----------



## hunniesochic




----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## Love4MK

Either sleeping or eating furniture.  Hmmmm.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## gazoo

Napping against me.


----------



## hunniesochic

Playing with DS.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out.


----------



## hunniesochic

Resting.


----------



## clevercat

Just fitting in a quick nap before bedtime.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at the neighbor's lawn man


----------



## sadiesthegirl

taking a nap and laying right up next to me


----------



## gazoo

Fiercely attacking a plastic milk ring top.


----------



## hunniesochic

Roaming the backyard

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Eimii

Napping on the couch while I watch SATC


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Trying to eat a houseplant...smh..


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Trying to eat a houseplant...smh..



Lol!!! Snap a pic!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Eimii said:
			
		

> Napping on the couch while I watch SATC



Lmao, I so told my DH that we need to pop in the series again!! Oh, how I love the Gals!! ;-D


----------



## sadiesthegirl

laying his head on my lap and sleeping next to me


----------



## hunniesochic

Lounging around.


----------



## donnaoh

My little one just got a dose of Catnip! She loves it!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> Lol!!! Snap a pic!!




I will next time!



Hiding out in my bedroom...


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleepy

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sadiesthegirl

he is sitting on the floor next to my daughter as she easts breakfest, hoping something will fall to the floor.


----------



## sam48star

Sleeping on my DHs pillow.


----------



## cherylh

sleeping on the sofa as usual


----------



## hunniesochic

They better be sleeping!


----------



## Love4MK

Snoozing away ...


----------



## sadiesthegirl

eating his dinner


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch...enjoying the great weather


----------



## hunniesochic

Chillen at home and hopefully behaving.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jenny70

Playing with their toys

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sadiesthegirl

sleeping on the sofa next to his toy


----------



## IsaParis




----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## clevercat

Naptime!


----------



## Love4MK

When I left, she was thumping away.  God forbid I give her some love!    Such a tempermental little bunny ...


----------



## clevercat

I can hear Eamonn the kitten all the way across the room. He is being given a bath by Norton - Eamonn loves bath time and is purring his little heart out!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

sleeping next to me. we are curled up on the sofa together ; )


----------



## Waffle65

Eating.


----------



## RedDuchess

Farting & sleeping, which I guess can be categorized as multi-tasking


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## jeNYC

Sleeping next to me. He got mad cause I took his spot.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## sadiesthegirl

sleeping on my feet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Purring next to me..on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## sadiesthegirl

curled up next to me, and has the hiccups!


----------



## douzz

sleeping with my hot water bottle loll


----------



## frick&frack

asleep on the tile floor


----------



## hunniesochic

Roaming the yard.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Purring..being needy.


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sadiesthegirl

sleeping next to me


----------



## hunniesochic

Running around the backyard.


----------



## lvcrml

Sleeping.. As always


----------



## hunniesochic

Resting next to my bed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

In his litter box..


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## sadiesthegirl

laying next to me with his favorite chew toy.


----------



## gazoo

He's walking from room to room meowing loudly looking for the children who've just left for their week with their dad.  :cry:


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

resting after their dinner


----------



## Couture_Girl

snoring zzz -_-


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving SO's cat a face bath.


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping.


----------



## bnjj

One is sunning herself in the rays coming through the window; the other is doing what he always does - follows me every where I go.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Laying right up against the air conditioner vent. Huskies love the cold air.


----------



## frick&frack

they're sound asleep


----------



## mpazzo

Sound asleep


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Spendaholic

Sleepy


----------



## Vintasia

They are all asleep. What else is new.


----------



## Love4MK

Being lazy.  Or naughty.  Probably naughty, but pretending to be lazy, lol!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

He is sleeping against the a/c vent again. Huskies love the cold air. He just ate his dinner so he is content and happy.


----------



## hunniesochic

Playing in the living room with DS and my little brother.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor


----------



## clevercat

Tommy, Maia-Annabel, Tommy and Murphy are crashing around like a feline demolition team. Everyone else is having a refreshing apres-breakfast nap.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## sadiesthegirl

eating his dinner


----------



## hunniesochic

Playing outside.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping, I think.


----------



## wilding

The kiddo's guinea pig is sleeping in her hutch (she's only been in the family since Saturday).

Prince the cat is sleeping, and I have Clover the guinea pig nestled in my neck chirping away (she's waiting for floor time again) and Butler the cat sleeping on my legs on the foot stool.


----------



## Myrkur

My dogs are in Italy with my parents, I miss them


----------



## sadiesthegirl

So funny...he is looking out the window because he see's a rabbit


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## needloub

sleeping (he's not feeling well)


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

so funny...he is sleeping here next to me but having a bad dream. His feet are moving, and he is making weird noises, flapping his lip, a little growling...makes me wonder what on earth he is dreaming about.


----------



## Sinarta

Laying on my lap taking a nap.


----------



## hunniesochic

Playing in the kitchen.


----------



## Jadeite

sadiesthegirl said:


> so funny...he is sleeping here next to me but having a bad dream. His feet are moving, and he is making weird noises, flapping his lip, a little growling...makes me wonder what on earth he is dreaming about.


 

mine does that too! 

in fact mine sometimes "blows bubbles" from his mouth. lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

needloub said:


> sleeping (he's not feeling well)




Hope he's feeling better? 


Meowing.


----------



## frick&frack

they're totally zonked out


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill...looking out.


----------



## Jadeite

scratching the sofa.


----------



## hopeful_27

Sleeping


----------



## ChiChi143

Sleeping

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping.


----------



## hunniesochic

Making a mess I home.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PJMac

Despite having numerous beds all over the house I know shes sleeping in MY bed.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## bnjj

What they do best - sleepin'.


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out


----------



## Flyboy2

5 of mine are all curled up on the bed with me as I type the new puppy is with Dad down stairs and my other 2 are curled up on their pillow's in the kitchen


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying on the couch next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep in front of the fans


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the cool tile floor


----------



## hunniesochic

Playing/running around the house.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Drinking water.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Spendaholic

Sleeping


----------



## Necromancer




----------



## Waffle65

My bunny keeps trying to get behind the TV and chew on all of the wires. He drives me crazy sometimes. ullhair:


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is laying on the tile in front of the fan


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kelly just found her long lost rattle ball and now the two of them are bonding.


----------



## frick&frack

the boys are both snoozing away on the tile floor now


----------



## Jadeite

Draped over me.


----------



## No Cute

Bunny just sat up to stare at me...I'm just sitting on the couch.  She's doing everything she can to get in the laundry room, and she's spying on me to see if I'll notice if she jumps the barricade.  Sneaky stink.



Waffle65 said:


> My bunny keeps trying to get behind the TV and chew on all of the wires. He drives me crazy sometimes. ullhair:



This is SO annoying.  What is with cords?  Our bunny killed a cell phone charger that wasn't even plugged in. It was just sitting innocently, not even in her way.  Silly bunny.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## lvcrml

my yorkie is sleeping..


----------



## Spendaholic

Sat next to me on the sofa moaning for no reason


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside on a potty break


----------



## No Cute

They are all doing the same thing I am: trying to stay cool.  Oh wait, the bunny just ran across the room to her hutch...drink of water. It's stupid hot here.


----------



## No Cute

The kitten (just turned 2 but still a complete kitten) just came in and is stalking the bunny for fun.  Oopsies, the bunny just turned the game around.  Kitten ran.  lol


----------



## Sebillia

My cat is currently trying to help me type on my keyboard. She tends to do that whenever she feels neglected.


----------



## nicciwo

Kazooie is curled up in a ball next to me, eyeing me suspiciously. I think she wants me to stop typing.


----------



## 318Platinum

Does this about size up what the newly adopted one has been doing while I napped? :.-(


----------



## frick&frack

318Platinum said:


> Does this about size up what the newly adopted one has been doing while I napped? :.-(


^oh no :cry: 





the boys are napping on the cool floor in front of the fans


----------



## 318Platinum

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^oh no :cry:
> 
> the boys are napping on the cool floor in front of the fans



Thanks, sweetie. Luckily, none of my girls were home when Ladi destroyed their homes! They were out getting cleaned by me last night.

The girls are in the backyard right now until further notice (DH gets home).


----------



## frick&frack

318Platinum said:


> Thanks, sweetie. Luckily, none of my girls were home when Ladi destroyed their homes! They were out getting cleaned by me last night.
> 
> The girls are in the backyard right now until further notice (DH gets home).


^eeep :ninja:




the boys are eating their dinner now


----------



## Jadeite

trying to whine me into feeding them


----------



## sadiesthegirl

sleeping next to me


----------



## clevercat

Lucy is laying in her bathroom bolthole, planning her takeover of the world.
Everyone else is napping.


----------



## stacmck

Sleeping as always


----------



## jenny70

It's nap time for all 6 right now..


----------



## frick&frack

1 is getting a drink & the other is napping


----------



## sadiesthegirl

he just came in from outisde, its raining out so he is completely wet.


----------



## Love4MK

Being lazy or on bad bunny behavior.  Probably the latter.


----------



## Jadeite

drooling saliva over the toys


----------



## sadiesthegirl

sleeping with his favorite toy


----------



## No Cute

Napping.  It's very quiet here. Not a single furbaby moving, which says a lot since we've got four furbabies, and one is a feisty bunny.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor in front of the fans...their fav summer spot


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## frick&frack

one is snoozing on his bed & the other is laying in front of the fan


----------



## lvcrml

My yorkie is eating carrot right now


----------



## sadiesthegirl

sitting at my daughters feet as she eats breakfest, hoping something will fall on the floor


----------



## PurseObsessed16

OMGosh, just discovered this thread and love it!!  

My cat is laying inside a paper bag right now and watching my bulldog chew on a SMELLY bone (right under me and my computer at the desk )


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink, the other is getting pet by me


----------



## sadiesthegirl

He is sleeping soundly right now. He spent most of the morning outside with me and running around like a nut. He definitely tired himself out.


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out on their beds


----------



## 318Platinum

Babies are lying next to me taking a nap.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor in front of the fans


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Laying right up against the a/c vent, he loves the cold air.


----------



## oggers86

One is laying next to me and appears to be the comfiest shes been all night..typical when I want to go to bed..


----------



## Jadeite

snuggling


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## LVoeShopping

Here's one sleeping on my flip flops lol


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor in front of the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meowing at me.


----------



## 318Platinum

Lounging around me as I am on TPF!!!


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## donnaoh

Staring me down...


----------



## septembersiren

my dog has melted in front of the fan with all her toys around her 
I think she is sleeping with one eye open so the cats don't touch her stuff


----------



## coconutsboston

Gnawing on a bone, LOUDLY


----------



## Firebird!

all cats are sleeping now


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting attention from me & the other is getting a drink


----------



## Jadeite

having dinner


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lounging outside on the balcony.


----------



## hunniesochic

I miss my Tank.I Hope wherever he is and whoever have him is taking good care of my baby.
Gizmo is sleeping...alone missing his Tank


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## hellokatiegirl

William is just chillin' in the pool today!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

he just ate dinner so now he is content and laying belly up on the sofa


----------



## oggers86

1 cat is curled up fast asleep on the sofa, the other has gone outside, probably to bring more birds back to scare my OH


----------



## frick&frack

hellokatiegirl said:


> William is just chillin' in the pool today!


^what a little darling 




the boys are snoozing on the back porch


----------



## hunniesochic

Playing with DS


----------



## sadiesthegirl

he is chewing on some new treats that I just bought for him today


----------



## hunniesochic

Resting.


----------



## Sweetpea83

hellokatiegirl said:


> William is just chillin' in the pool today!



How cute...



Snuggling on SO's lap...spoiled brat!


----------



## bitchychinky

My bunny is playing under my blanket as Im watching Zoolander.
Was just binking like mad before her blanket adventure


----------



## frick&frack

they're sleeping on the cool tile floor


----------



## aum_cph

Chubby kitty no 1 is snoring really loud from under the couch.
Chubby kitty no 2 is twitching in his sleep and meow'ing a bit - guess he's out hunting in his dreams.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

he is laying right up against the a/c, belly up and sleeping


----------



## No Cute

Bunny is looking outside longingly.


----------



## No Cute

hellokatiegirl said:


> William is just chillin' in the pool today!



He's beautiful.  I mean, handsome.  What a wonderful picture!


----------



## hunniesochic

DS and my little brother chatting.


----------



## Jadeite

suntanning


----------



## hellokatiegirl

No Cute said:


> He's beautiful.  I mean, handsome.  What a wonderful picture!





Sweetpea83 said:


> How cute...
> Snuggling on SO's lap...spoiled brat!





frick&frack said:


> ^what a little darling
> the boys are snoozing on the back porch



William says "thanks!" for all of your compliments! Right now he is stalking a fly...he's a mighty hunter!


----------



## Tarhls

Keeping me company.


----------



## dancingtiffany

Sleeping beneath my bed. Heehee.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

they're asleep in front of the floor fans


----------



## sadiesthegirl

sleeping right up against my foot


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds enjoying the cool breeze from the rain


----------



## lvcrml

Sleeping on my legs


----------



## themoss

Snoring loudly....zzzz


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Jadeite

Messing up the kitchen. Sigh


----------



## emmaemmamamama

Sitting by the open door thinking something in dog language as she is looking out when in a  no.8 signal typhoon (thunderstorm )


----------



## laurakasbaum

Laying in a sunny spot at the end of my bed.


----------



## Love4MK

Probably pooping because based on her litter box this morning it's all she did last night!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

he is curled up around my feet with his head on my foot


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor in front of the fans


----------



## mpazzo

Napping in preparation for bedtime.


----------



## minkymorgan

Looking really unhappy and hungry as we've had to put him on a diet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping on the back porch & the other is sleeping on the tile floor


----------



## qlove823

sitting on my desk watching a bug fly around the ceiling. darn this hot summer and these bug infestations!!


----------



## Jadeite

running away from the vacuum cleaner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Drinking water.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the tile floor


----------



## wilding

The 2 cats are sitting on the couch, Butler stole my bag that Prince as sleeping on. 

The 2 guinea pigs are running around on the floor being nuts, in the pigloo, out the pigloo, tweek tweek tweeking for each other, eating their veggies and tasting the broom bristles. The younger guinea pig is finally allowed to run around freely aswell (she use to spend mat time in the pigloo).


----------



## Jadeite

messing up the cushions


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## 318Platinum

Outside using the restroom and barking loudly while doing it! They'd better be done, because I want no "accidents" when they all come back in!!!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

He just finished eating dinner and is now chewing his hedgehog toy.


----------



## Jadeite

sleeping


----------



## jenny70

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## douzz

whining to SO


----------



## kyliegul

Pretending to snooze next to me on the sofa, but really watching the Olympics on tv!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor


----------



## Waffle65

Eating.


----------



## mpazzo

Begging for pizza


----------



## sadiesthegirl

he is sleeping belly up against the a/c vent


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor


----------



## Jo Jana

Under th bed hiding, I'm sure chewing on a Barbie doll or hot wheel


----------



## nicciwo

Sitting with me in my car, staring intently out the window waiting for SO to come back with groceries.


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping


----------



## No Cute

Cats are outside relaxing.  Guinea pig is in her tunnel chillin'.  Bunny is on the rug by the door wishing she were with the cats.


----------



## Spendaholic

Sleeping


----------



## Jo Jana

Waiting patiently at home til we get back


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor


----------



## hunniesochic

On my bed...


----------



## Jadeite

messing up the floor


----------



## Jo Jana

Sunbathing on th front porch


----------



## clevercat

It's nap time!


----------



## hunniesochic

being lazy in my living room.


----------



## 318Platinum

Lying under my bed.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

He is laying/sleeping up against my leg.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch...purring..


----------



## frick&frack

they're both getting a drink


----------



## kyliegul

Hudson is trying to figure out why the vet has
Made him wear a cone and is staggering around like a little drunken nutter, catching himself (the cone) on door frames. Poor little soul, although it is making us giggle a little.


----------



## Waffle65

Cleaning his paws.


----------



## frick&frack

sitting next to me


----------



## Noi_82

Laying down after getting mad at her for barking.


----------



## frick&frack

fast asleep on the cool tile floor


----------



## Necromancer

absolutely nothing


----------



## lm040523

Sleeping on my bed and snoring lol


----------



## jenny70

Preventing me from falling back to sleep!


----------



## preppy_in_pink

Olivia my beagle is pretending to be a vacuum cleaner and sweeping the floor for any crumbs she can find

Charlie the Chin has staked out a sunny patch and is tanning his lil tummy


----------



## dusty paws

Expecting a treat from fh


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor


----------



## Jadeite

licking the pillows


----------



## Waffle65

Sleeping


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping..


----------



## hunniesochic

Laying on my bed


----------



## needloub

sleeping


----------



## sadiesthegirl

He is sleeping in my bed with his head on the pillow and slightly under the blanket...he thinks he is a person.


----------



## jenny70

One is resting on my lap, two are lounging in front of the patio door. Another one is batting one of my hair clips around the house. The rest are upstairs.


----------



## Millicat

One has gone to bed and the other is sitting looking out the lounge window at the torrential rain outside !


----------



## KoKo01

My german shepherd is asleep on her doggy pillow (that she picked out from Pet's Mart) with her tennis ball in her mouth.


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping with SO


----------



## Jadeite

Eating


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor in front of the fans


----------



## PrettyCamellia

Snoring and chasing a rabbit in his dream


----------



## bnjj

One is sleeping, the other is lying here beside me.


----------



## Firebird!

the cats are already sleeping


----------



## Necromancer

snoring and working on their tans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Purring right next to me on the couch..being sweet.


----------



## Noi_82

Outside going for a walk


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing in front of the fans


----------



## Jadeite

looking bored


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hanging out, outside...on the balcony.


----------



## Bagbug

My cat is laying on the dining room table.  She is a Brat!  When company is here we pretend like it gets us mad.  Shhhh!  Don't tell anybody


----------



## mpazzo

Cats are sleeping on chair in my office; dog is engaging in a light game of indoor fetch


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping next to me while I'm watching Team USA playing volleyball against Korea.


----------



## mpazzo

All napping


----------



## kimkimsjourney

sleeping under my bed


----------



## princesspig

Sleeping on the balcony where it's finally getting cooler.


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## msPing

He is currently wind surfing


----------



## lvchicago

Poking me with her nose while I sit at the computer.  She craves attention.  I am thinking that the vocalization will start soon as she "demands" attention


----------



## mpazzo

Eagerly watching Daddy make dinner and hoping for a handout


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on my bed.


----------



## clevercat

msPing said:


> He is currently wind surfing



What a lovely photo!
It's peaceful here - for a change - naptime before the rush to dinner.


----------



## hunniesochic

Chillen.


----------



## cougster

The cat is playing with his mouse game on the iPad while I have to go to the other room & use the iMac.


----------



## sunkissedroses

sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic

Lying next to me moaning


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sleeping.


----------



## hunniesochic

Behaving, I hope.


----------



## Love4MK

She was sunbathing when I left her.


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the couch


----------



## Necromancer

nothin'


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath on the couch.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

he is curled up around my feet


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## kimkimsjourney

Eating a treat


----------



## 318Platinum

Lounging around me.


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping on the chair next to me.


----------



## Spendaholic

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the cool tile


----------



## Lanier

Sleeping on her pillow pet


----------



## Spendaholic

Sleeping at the bottom our the bed while we watch some tv.


----------



## hunniesochic

Laying in the living room with his paws up.


----------



## ChiChi143

Sleeping


----------



## Spendaholic




----------



## 318Platinum

Outside taking care of bidness!! LOL


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

probably playing at the pet hotel


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping.


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping next to me


----------



## frick&frack

just talked to the pet hotel...they're napping since it's raining


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

just called...they're swimming & playing at the pet hotel


----------



## clevercat

Nap time for everyone! And a rare moment of peace for me....


----------



## prof ash

Nap time too! Troy is done with the humans for a while, curled up in the guest room closet!! He finds so many nooks and crannies in the house to cozy up in.


----------



## Necromancer

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping.


----------



## springbaby

Both my cat and dog are sleeping. Zzzzzzzz ....


----------



## frick&frack

playing & swimming at the pet hotel


----------



## meowgal

Purring next to me. Head under my arm and rest of the body against me


----------



## Uromastyx

Getting groomed..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Purring next to me on the couch.


----------



## wilding

The 2 guinea pigs are on the floor hiding in re-usable shopping bags (they are in 2 seperate ones) and 1 cat is on the couch next to me and the other cat will be upstairs in my son's room doing goodness knows what.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## jenny70

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Fast asleep on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a bug outside on the balcony.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor


----------



## Blueberry12

Resting.


----------



## gazoo

Begging for belly rubs like a wanton fellow.


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping


----------



## jen_sparro

Toby and Tigerlily (our doggies) are asleep at my feet (I'm on the couch), Alfie (our ginger kitty) is watching my mum make dinner and Baby (turkish van kitty) is asleep on my cardigan which is on the table


----------



## coconutsboston

Begging for human food


----------



## hunniesochic

laying on DS lap


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor


----------



## siewhung1314

Dog is wandering around, both cats chilling


----------



## PrettyCamellia

Excessively licking his favorite football toy


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing in front of the fans


----------



## hunniesochic

Resting by the bed.


----------



## lvcrml

Playing with his dad (my lovely husband)


----------



## Love4MK

Brooding.


----------



## siewhung1314

Chewing


----------



## hunniesochic

Barking at the people on the outside.


----------



## Myrkur

sleeping


----------



## Noi_82

Napping after a walk


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the windowsill..looking out.


----------



## Myrkur

playing with each other


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat is licking SO's cat in the face...so sweet!


----------



## hunniesochic

being lazy


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing in their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hiding out.


----------



## Llisa

Playing with a ball, so cute!


----------



## 318Platinum

Outside barking at the neighbor's dog. "Please shut up!!!"


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor...enjoying the rain


----------



## frenchie.xo

My dog is doing his usual... laying in the sunlight of the doorway. Life is good.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor...they want to go out in the storm, but I won't let them


----------



## hunniesochic

Relaxing on my pillow.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## 318Platinum

Doing some ear cleaning to one another.


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out


----------



## renza

Snoozing and snoring in her bed beside my desk


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor


----------



## hunniesochic

Doing his business in the backyard.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Licking my hand. Silly cat.


----------



## frenchie.xo

Laying on a pillow - love how my pup always has to find the most comfortable spot. He is like the Princess and the pea.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## hunniesochic

sleeping


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Salem...Sharing a pillow with me. He's got his head on it only!

Rusty: Laying under the kitchen table.


----------



## Noi_82

Resting next to me


----------



## sadiesthegirl

he is swirled up around my feet...so cute!


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## hunniesochic

staring at me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sunbathing outside on the patio.


----------



## springbaby

Playing with other dogs at the park


----------



## Waffle65

Chewing on a blanket.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping...as usual for this time of night


----------



## hunniesochic

zZz


----------



## No Cute

Our cat is sound asleep on the couch, and our kitten--who has harassed her all evening--just got on the couch.  I looked at him and said, "don't you dare."  He then spread out to sleep himself, shocking me.  But suddenly, one white paw pokes out to touch her.  Now they are both asleep.  She didn't wake at his poke, and he is asleep touching her.  Very cute.


----------



## oggers86

1 cat is sat on my SO's back after being so violent with her head butts she knocked the phone out of my hand so it fell on my face.

The other should be curled up in her new sleeping place which is the corner of the spare room..she likes sleeping on our worn clothes in corners.


----------



## xsophiag

both are sleeping


----------



## boxermom

going thru his morning OCD pacing and whining


----------



## hunniesochic

Laying on the couch like the king he is.


----------



## frick&frack

laying down in the back seat of the car


----------



## jen_sparro

My lab is asleep on his brand new bed (as he's completely rejected the bed he shared with my bullmastiff who passed away a week ago), my older kitty is asleep on our dining table on some bills and my younger kitty is on the couch next to me washing himself


----------



## xsophiag

Working on his elk horn


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## DrDior

Blueberry is howling to go outside. AGAIN.

Ava and the other two boys are sleeping ... like good cats. *sigh*


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## blahdeeblahblah

napping on my feet


----------



## Myrkur

sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Purring & being bratty!


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## bnjj

Having breakfast.


----------



## frick&frack

laying in front of the fans


----------



## emcosmo1639

Finally sleeping!


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## hunniesochic

In the backyard enjoying the breezy weather.


----------



## Waffle65

Cleaning his paws.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the tile floor


----------



## coconutsboston

She hasn't even gotten out of bed yet!!


----------



## bnjj

One is laying on top of my filing cabinet staring me down.  Not sure about the other one as she's downstairs.


----------



## Waffle65

Eating


----------



## wannabemk

Farting.....unfortunately im serious


----------



## sam48star

wannabemk said:
			
		

> Farting.....unfortunately im serious



Too funny!  My last dog, a 130 lb Rottweiler, was very gassy.  It could get embarrassing.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is making his bed comfy so he can lay down


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hanging out...outside on the patio.


----------



## hunniesochic

Laying next to me


----------



## Diorbabi

She's finally relaxing. Miss Dior can play all day/nite long.


----------



## Dhalia

She is taking a nap as this is her usual nap time!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Noi_82

Resting after her walk


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile floor


----------



## fufu

Amy is hiding inside her carton-made house.


----------



## frick&frack

laying in front of the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## madamefifi

Futzing around INSIDE when the pet door is wide open and it's a lovely day outdoors. smh.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## MsJones

One is trying to bite my fingers off (ouch!); letting him play with my hand is a lot better than him chewing off all the corners on my baseboards!
The other (older) one is laying down, relaxing.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## ~bastet

My dog was so tuckered out from his post-afternoon walk nap that he's taking another nap to recover.  He's asleep in front of the back door with his feet in the air.


----------



## sam48star

Napping with her head resting on me.  So sweet


----------



## xsophiag

Creeping from the windows


----------



## kristin.xo

Curled up next to me, sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the window sill..looking out.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside for the final potty break before bed


----------



## jaglr

taking a nap beside me


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## xsophiag

napping


----------



## Firebird!

the cats are all sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## hunniesochic

Laying on the floor.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

He is hiding from me! I want to give him a bath, he normally gets two baths a year. Getting him into the tub is the worst part. Once he is in, I think he likes the water. He saw me bring up the 'dog' towels and as soon as he saw those, his ears went down, tail goes between the legs and he hid under the bed.


----------



## xsophiag

sunbathing


----------



## Dhalia

Sleeping on the couch


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sleeping under the bed


----------



## .pursefiend.

sadiesthegirl said:
			
		

> He is hiding from me! I want to give him a bath, he normally gets two baths a year. Getting him into the tub is the worst part. Once he is in, I think he likes the water. He saw me bring up the 'dog' towels and as soon as he saw those, his ears went down, tail goes between the legs and he hid under the bed.



Has he gotten his bath yet lol


----------



## noonoo07

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## hunniesochic

In the kitchen with SO.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in front of the fans


----------



## douzz

have no idea where he is! hiding somewhere loll


----------



## hunniesochic

In the backyard.


----------



## Eimii

tbelle is laying next to me on the bed asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

Drinking water.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## hunniesochic

Standing behind the front door barking.


----------



## xsophiag

Sleeping next to me


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out.


----------



## hunniesochic

Watching TV


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is laying in front of the fan


----------



## allykcat

I am pet-sitting 2 dogs and 2 cats. Dogs are asleep on sofa (I am on sofa too - its cosy!) cats are probably on the bed warming up as I just put the electric blanket on!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Drinking water.


----------



## Mitzy

Both cats curled up on a blanket on the end of the sofa, sound asleep. I have been sick all week and it's turned off cold, so I have the heat cranked a bit, think it put them to sleep!


----------



## hunniesochic

Laying right next to me.


----------



## wannabemk

Two are wrestling  while the other watches from the couch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sunbathing outside on the balcony.


----------



## frick&frack

At home. Probably sleeping on the back porch waiting for me to get home.


----------



## Noi_82

Sleeping


----------



## 336

Both sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

taking an after-dinner nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

On SO's lap.


----------



## allykcat

sitting next to me on sofa. poor puppy is not well  he went to vet this morning, he has a tummy upset of some sort. I'm having a day off work to look after him.


----------



## frick&frack

they're happily sleeping


----------



## Dhalia

playing tag-you're-it with me :giggles: but i have to stop the game cos i wanna eat!


----------



## rains

mine has cuddled on DH's arms and snoring away...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Purring next to me on couch.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## shinymagpie

Playing with their food: each dog has one lump of meat and is guarding it. Both of them are facing each other, with about 8 dog lengths between them. Neither is moving, and neither is eating their meat!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## wannabemk

One is eating, one is watching him eat in case any food hits the floor, and the third is staring at me as i eat fresh baked cookies


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## hunniesochic

Staring at me.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## wonderwoman9

Being naughty


----------



## jaglr

one is sleeping...the other is in the kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

Having fun playing & swimming with their cousin dogs


----------



## choozen1ne

Staring at me and wondering why I  won't let him chew random things he finds around the house


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Purring next to me..on the couch.


----------



## xsophiag

Both are sleeping, one by the fireplace and the other by my feet


----------



## bnjj

Having breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Noi_82

Laying on the carpet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding somewhere in the bedroom...


----------



## xsophiag

Both are sleeping by my feet


----------



## bnjj




----------



## AngieL

He has odd sleeping positions


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping


----------



## thatsme123

Sleeping after a walk.


----------



## Uromastyx

Sleeping after eating greenies :giggles:


----------



## frick&frack

One is eating breakfast & the other is outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Snuggling against me on the couch...keeping me warm.


----------



## MsJones

Eating their greenies


----------



## hunniesochic

Laying on the bed and just took a look at me when I turn to look at him.


----------



## 318Platinum

One of my girls, Jordan sleeping on me on this lazy Saturday morning. Jordan and I, with a mug of hot cocoa with marshmallows! ;-D Lovely


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping next to SO's cat.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping


----------



## Firebird!

My cats are sleeping, too.


----------



## AngieL

Sunbathing on a spot she isn't supposed to be (kitchen counter)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving SO's cat a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the back porch


----------



## pixiejenna

Snuggling me in my lap.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chasing SO's cat around.


----------



## hunniesochic

Snoozing


----------



## Love4MK

Last I left her, she was upset and thumping around.  I think she's upset mom is away, haha!


----------



## weekender2

Raining today so my rottie grace has dragged all of her toys into the living room and is watching cartoons
While chewing away


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with one of his catnip toys.


----------



## hunniesochic

In the kitchen.


----------



## wilding

The cats are sleeping on the freezer and the guinea pigs are on the floor demanding my food (they heard the chip packet open) even though they have yummy food to eat.


----------



## xsophiag

Sleeping next to me


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding somewhere..out of sight.


----------



## hunniesochic

On the floor next to SO in the living room.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## ~bastet

Right now he's asleep but a few minutes ago, my dog attempted to run across the room and scratch an itch at the same time and almost did a somersault, it was hilarious.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Swimming in friends' pool with their dogs


----------



## No Cute

Everyone is sleeping except ds6's mouse.  His first mouse LOVED the wheel.  This second mouse runs very little but adores climbing all over the bars of the cage.  She's quite a gymnast.


----------



## hunniesochic

Resting.


----------



## Love4MK

Bunny is snoozing and puppy is probably being naughty somewhere.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping outside on the balcony.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

He can sense that I am sick, its almost like he has concern for me, its amazing how animals know this stuff. He has been laying next to me in bed with his head on my legs. He is such a sweet dog.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That's too sweet..

Hanging out next to me.


----------



## No Cute

Aww....sweet to hang with you.

My older cat is snuggled next to me while I work (tPF break now).  Younger cat is snuggles with ds6.  The littles (rabbit, guinea pig, and mouse) are resting, too.


----------



## madamefifi

Henry has been "helping" me sweep and mop the kitchen floor, and by "helping" I mean swatting at the broom, scattering my tidy little piles of debris, and leaving tiny footprints on the clean, wet linoleum.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## hunniesochic

Laying on the trampoline with the kids.


----------



## bagee

My baby taking a little nap!


----------



## oggers86

Elise is asleep at the bottom of the bed and i think i heard elsa come in so she will likely be downstairs on my sofa. 

Suprisingly i havent been huffed at for getting in the bed and destroying the peace. She was not happy with my video call earlier and flounced off.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath..next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## madamefifi

Henry is killing two toy mice at once! He is like the Chuck Norris of kittens!


----------



## No Cute

madamefifi said:


> Henry is killing two toy mice at once! He is like the Chuck Norris of kittens!



Roch on, Henry.

Our mouse, Cutie, is on her wheel...oh wait...run run...rest...run...rest...rest. She's fat and can't run, like me


----------



## 318Platinum

Sleepy-Sleep! ;-D


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding somewhere..


----------



## ChiChi143

Sleeping


----------



## H_addict

Snoring like crazy.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on the back porch


----------



## 318Platinum

Playing while i'm making patterns. Go play somewhere else!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## 318Platinum

Jordan resting on top of her mommy, Penny! I know Penny is tired of that! Lol


----------



## hunniesochic

Roaming in the backyard.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sunbathing outside on the apartment balcony.


----------



## Love4MK

Bunny is sleeping, puppy number one is on my lap and puppy number two is probably causing trouble, lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving SO's cat a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## kittypimms

I am sitting at the computer (desktop) with a blanket draped over my lap. My cat is laying between my feet, curled up under the blanket. She always does this when I sit at the computer with a blanket.


----------



## hunniesochic

Doing his business.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## oggers86

Elsa has gone out, Elise is still asleep upstairs on the windowsill. Hoping she moves soon as I need to hoover and she looks too cute to move.


----------



## 318Platinum

Sleeping after playing all late last night and early this morning.


----------



## xsophiag

Relaxing on the patio


----------



## frick&frack

Eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a new toy I got him.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cuddling up with SO's cat.


----------



## Deborah1986

Sleeping..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Eating dinner


----------



## Jasmyn

Chasing each other.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

My cat (Frosty) is currently hiding under the couch. My brother is over and he's scared of him, lol. I should try to lure him out with some treats.


----------



## bCr8iv




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!

Cuddling up next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating dinner


----------



## bCr8iv




----------



## kipkapst7

Sleeping- it's late 3am. Large dog snoring under the covers- cat on my leg- cat on top of the cat tower and cat under the bed.


----------



## rx4dsoul

My puppy Kelly just woke up and she's yawning..


----------



## Jadeite

Napping! It's Sunday.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Drinking water.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Sleeping around my feet. One of the great things about huskies is they are so warm.


----------



## amber_j

She's curled up into a squishy ball of fluff next to me, sleeping deeply while I watch YouTube videos


----------



## frick&frack

Barking at something


----------



## rx4dsoul

frick&frack said:
			
		

> Barking at something



Haha mine too. It scares me when she barks suddenly...she is such a small dog with such a deep loud bark one would think it came from a big dog. She doesnt yip, she barks and growls throatily... I think she got it from listening to our other pet -  a Rottweiler .


----------



## Uromastyx

Barking at ppl outside my house


----------



## *Jem*

snoring..loudly


----------



## Love4MK

Sleeping in her cage.  Must be nice to be as calm as the bunny!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Eating dinner


----------



## shinymagpie

dogs are outside, growing winter coats and perhaps wishing they were inside.


----------



## pixiejenna

My new fur baby who we haven't named yet is preventing me from reading TPF. He'll walk all over the keyboard and mouse pad, constantly opening things I don't want open closing them or changing the size of the screen, you know typical kitty stuff.


----------



## shinymagpie

Digging (rabbits) Sleeping (dogs)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on couch.


----------



## frick&frack

Dozing on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## Uromastyx

Barkin at ambulance passin by.. sigh


----------



## 336

Eating a chip he found on the floor.


----------



## lusogroom

Dog: sleeping Cat: sleeping, the stresses of being a pet...


----------



## advokaitplm

lusogroom said:
			
		

> Dog: sleeping Cat: sleeping, the stresses of being a pet...



I think about this daily, when doing work at home. They always look at me as if they are starved for attention and care, spoiled rotten puppies/ponies is the only thing they are or ever will be.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## MrsTGreen

Gabby sleeping on my side of the bed while I get ready for work...
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## amrx87

My dog carmella is sleeping on my lap and my cat christmas  is grooming herself on her favorite chair


----------



## frick&frack

they're sleeping on their beds


----------



## Omgwhyy

My cat is currently meowing at the basement door. She wants my roommie to come up and play with her lol


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## designerdreamin

sitting on my lap chewing a toy


----------



## chelonmelon

Pushing me out of the way on the bed...


----------



## chelonmelon

Also my cat has stolen favorite blanket and is fast asleep on the couch. Se la vie! Love my Sugar dog and Tita cat!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding..somewhere.


----------



## chelonmelon

Again taking up the whole bed  &#128521;&#128054;&#128062;&#128159;


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking outside...on the windowsill.


----------



## PrettyCamellia

Getting his teeth brushed by daddy


----------



## shinymagpie

Staring wistfully at some guys painting a building at night using floodlights.


----------



## weekender2

Fighting with the bath mat


----------



## madamefifi

Kitten fight going on in my lap right now, lol. Henry is mauling Laszlo who just wants to lie down next to me for a nap. She (Henry) grabs his (Laszlo's) head in a death grip and gnaws on his face til he gives up in disgust and jumps off the sofa--but he keeps coming back so I think he sort of likes it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Having cudde time with mama


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Chloe is crying loudly for attention. Cuddles is sleeping on my bed.

Chloe needs to learn to be calm !


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing at home


----------



## sadiesthegirl

sleeping right up against me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Acting naughty!


----------



## Noi_82

Getting a massage. Spoiled.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Noi_82

Laying next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

1 is finally eating his dinner & the other is out on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## LuvnMyBags

We have 3 Shiba Inu's

Our 5yr old female Sammi is curled on the sofa next to my son while he's playing a game on my phone.

My senior male Bruce is curled in front of the sofa my husband is laying on watching TV...

while my 1 yr old male Jet is sleeping on DH's chest.

We call DH the "Dog Whisperer."  LOL


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping on his bed & the other is napping on the back porch


----------



## Candice0985

my 2 year old DSH grey and white cat named Lady Bogart is sitting on the couch watching TV- her favorite show Zoo Diaries is on...she's keeping an eye on the wolves!

my 9 year old russian blue, Tucker is sleeping in his kitty condo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a shoelace.


----------



## jaglr

one is napping under the bed, other two napping in the living room


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Purring next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

They're zonked out


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath on one of the dining chairs.


----------



## fontainne

Sleeping. I love watching the cute little furry belly going up and down.


----------



## lazeny

She's scratching and circling the our bed. She's about circled and scratched half of the bed and all of our pillows. She'll be zonked out soon


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the windowsill looking out.


----------



## mspera

Snoozing together


----------



## frick&frack

Napping at home


----------



## Sweetpea83

mspera said:


> Snoozing together



So cute..



Lounging next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## lucywife

mspera said:


> Snoozing together


Oh, so adorable!

My girl Contessa is sleeping in our bed.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is sleeping on his bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Purring next to me on the couch.


----------



## wilding

Prince (cat) is fast asleep next to me on the couch, he's knocked everything off.

Lucy (GP) is sitting in her chippy box that my 11 year old made for her on the floor.

Butler (other cat) is laying on the freezer.

Clover (other GP) is sitting on me.


----------



## Waffle65

Sleeping on my lap


----------



## lucywife

Contessa is sitting like a Sphinx, watching me with her eyes half-closed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping under the bed.


----------



## BunnyLady4

Giving me the Bunny Stink Eye (even the blind bunny!) because they want a treat.


----------



## Miss89

eating ...


----------



## Love4MK

Bunny is snoozin', puppy number one is snuggling with mom and puppy number two is in bed with me!


----------



## No Cute

The kitten (2 yo) is outside.  The little girls (bunny, not so little lol; guinea pig; and mouse) are all sleeping.  No one has noticed the matriarch, Kitty, is gone.


----------



## Lanier

Purrring besides me.


----------



## No Cute

Lanier said:


> Purrring besides me.



That's awesome.  So nice!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## designerdreamin

Dog is wrestling with a toy with my husband.  Not sure where the cat is - sleeping no doubt.


----------



## Love4MK

Being lazy, I'm sure!


----------



## frick&frack

barking at the mail man


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out.


----------



## br_t

My new puppy Banana is snuggled up with my hubby~


----------



## frick&frack

br_t said:


> My new puppy Banana is snuggled up with my hubby~


^what a darling little baby!  what breed is it?  a beagle? or it kinda looks like my friend's rat terriers.




-----

playing outside with the neighbor's dogs


----------



## remy12

br_t said:


> My new puppy Banana is snuggled up with my hubby~
> 
> View attachment 1969527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1969529



So cute. Congrats on the new puppy.............


----------



## br_t

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^what a darling little baby!  what breed is it?  a beagle? or it kinda looks like my friend's rat terriers.
> 
> -----
> 
> playing outside with the neighbor's dogs



Thank you!!! I think he's beagle / rat terrier or some other small dog mix. He's about 9 weeks, 2-3 lbs. He gets along with my cat just fine~


----------



## br_t

remy12 said:
			
		

> So cute. Congrats on the new puppy.............



Thank you!!


----------



## frick&frack

br_t said:


> Thank you!!! I think he's beagle / rat terrier or some other small dog mix. He's about 9 weeks, 2-3 lbs. He gets along with my cat just fine~


^awww...little baby darling 


-----

the boys are eating their dinner


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

both are asleep but i did get my 6 month old shepherd to take this about an hour ago and i wanted to share


----------



## frick&frack

ItzBellaDuh said:


> both are asleep but i did get my 6 month old shepherd to take this about an hour ago and i wanted to share


^what an adorable pic!


-------

snoozing away


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

frick&frack said:


> ^what an adorable pic!
> 
> 
> thank you! im so glad i got a really good picture of him in front of the tree! Yay for doggy treats!


----------



## Irishgal

ItzBellaDuh said:
			
		

> both are asleep but i did get my 6 month old shepherd to take this about an hour ago and i wanted to share



Haha, look mom, I was good this year! Gimme my gift!


----------



## Irishgal

br_t said:
			
		

> My new puppy Banana is snuggled up with my hubby~



Cuteness!


----------



## Irishgal

Giving me the side eye


----------



## Irishgal

X double post


----------



## Sweetpea83

br_t said:


> My new puppy Banana is snuggled up with my hubby~
> 
> View attachment 1969527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1969529



Cute! Love his name..



ItzBellaDuh said:


> both are asleep but i did get my 6 month old shepherd to take this about an hour ago and i wanted to share



Gorgeous dog..


Irishgal said:


> View attachment 1970610
> 
> 
> Giving me the side eye



Hehe!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eyeballing the christmas ornaments on the tree..


----------



## Noi_82

Irishgal said:
			
		

> Giving me the side eye



Too cute


----------



## Noi_82

ItzBellaDuh said:
			
		

> both are asleep but i did get my 6 month old shepherd to take this about an hour ago and i wanted to share



Adorable


----------



## Noi_82

br_t said:
			
		

> My new puppy Banana is snuggled up with my hubby~



Too precious


----------



## Noi_82

Napping next to me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the windowsill looking out.


----------



## karmallory

Glaring at me for only giving him one kitty treat. He's too fat for anything extra


----------



## No Cute

Sleeping.  The little girls are not as hungry as usual today, and the kitten sleeps a lot and is home more (he's a wanderer).  Grief perhaps?  They are all acting differently since Kitty died.  Could just be their reactions to me and the kids.  We can't tell if Kitten needs us or thinks we need him...both are likely.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## 336

Sleeping next to me


----------



## amrx87

Christmas (kitteh in avatar) is nomming some kibs and carmella (puppeh) has artfully draped herself across my lap


----------



## tnguye78

My pup is sleeping on the floor(HATES cuddling!) and my sister's pup is laying on my stomach sleeping (loves cuddling and being near anyone!!)...


----------



## br_t

My puppy is screaming and demanding I play with him... Kitty is sitting on the hight chair looking at the puppy.


----------



## Noi_82

Laying next to me.


----------



## karmallory

Sleeping right on my chest as I lay on the couch. Sweet little kitty!


----------



## No Cute

Little pets sleeping.  Kitten is outside.


----------



## bnjj

Lying on top of the register.  When she hears the furnace kick on she runs over and flops down on top of the register. It's very cute.

The other one just woke up.


----------



## krystl

Forced my furkid to pose for photos


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Sp4rtan

My long-haired chi chi is currently kicking around a tennis ball that's half her size, pretending to play soccer!


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## coconutsboston

Burrowed under her blankets, completely hidden.


----------



## thatsme123

Destroying her toys.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on couch.


----------



## buzzytoes




----------



## frick&frack

buzzytoes said:


> View attachment 1980325


^awwww...I have 2 yellow labs 


----

exploring outside


----------



## Sp4rtan

Waiting for me to come home from school after a long semester!


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## karmallory

Sleeping peacefully underneath an arm chair.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## lazeny

sleeping beside me


----------



## No Cute

Three are sleeping, and Bunny is running around with short breaks to play with my shoes.


----------



## Love4MK

Probably sleeping, pooping or sleeping in her poop, lol.  Oh, bunny.


----------



## brainstorm

Napping! Maybe farting too...


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## mspera

Lying in bed with me. 

I haven't been feeling well, and they spent all day with me in bed


----------



## brainstorm

mspera said:


> Lying in bed with me.
> 
> I haven't been feeling well, and they spent all day with me in bed



So sweet! My dog would just keep nudging me and looking at me expectantly like he absolutely NEEDS to go outside RIGHT NOW!


----------



## boxermom

Blessed silence! Sabo (our dog) is on the bed and Josie, the neighbor's Springer Spaniel puppy is on his bed on the floor sleeping. 

Our neighbor has had some health emergencies the last few months and we care for their pup when he's in the hospital so we've had Josie for 2 days now and I'm exhausted! Not used to a puppy, but she finally wore herself out playing with all of Sabo's toys.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Purring next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

outside playing with the neighbor's dog


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out..somewhere..out of sight.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## No Cute

The little ones are sleeping in the cages/hutch.

The Kitten (2 1/2 lol) is asleep on the arm of the couch with the back of his head resting on the top of ds13's head.  Both fell asleep there after a busy busy day.


----------



## Tutu

Resting on the sofa (one on my left and one on my right) after running and playing in the snow-filled doggie park


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking at the new ornament I put on the Christmas tree...luckily it's plastic and not glass!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Kissmark

Sleeping on our bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring/grumbling


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Pussycat1

Really wanting to go out but North West England is a rainy place to be today and no one wants to risk getting wet!


----------



## karmallory

Cuddled up under my arm


----------



## clevercat

Hogging the space on the sofa!


----------



## Myrkur

Playing


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## restricter

Planning revenge for this:


----------



## frick&frack

^haha!



sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## clevercat

Solomon is purring away in my lap, Bear is sleeping on the laptop, everyone else is lounging around on the sofa, the bed and various cushions as they wait for Snack Time.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## Noi_82

Napping right next to me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Playing with a toy.


----------



## cherrycookies

playing with each other 
other people may think they are fighting but they don't hurt each other ever!


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## affairoftheart

Lazing in bed with me (I think he dozed off already) while waiting for DH to be home with lunch.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Trying to be sneaky..and eyeballing the Christmas tree ornaments.


----------



## Waffle65

Pushing a Christmas tree ornament around.


----------



## dusty paws

one is eating, one is snoozing, the other sleeping on my ottoman.


----------



## needloub

sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## ValentineNicole

At home alone, the poor little loves. I miss them


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## amber_j

Eating her dinner (very noisily!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## No Cute

Everyone is sleeping except the cute little guinea pig who is chillin' and trying to decide if she will run laps in her cage or scream for food.  I'm guessing she will opt for the latter


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is laying on his bed


----------



## No Cute

And the guinea pig opted for loudly squealing and running laps, and Kitten just jumped off the kitchen counter, stinker. He is SO not allowed up there, but I never here him get up, only get down.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out.


----------



## Jadeite

Napping.


----------



## cherrycookies

playing with each other again


----------



## sansandy

Begging for food


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Mitzy

One cat is sleeping on the back of the sofa, the Siamese just jumped up into the window behind me to glare at a long haired orange cat that is out on the sidewalk. I swear, that cat is his nemesis, like Maggie and the baby with one eyebrow on the Simpsons!


----------



## Waffle65

Eating some hay.


----------



## Pussycat1

Waffle65 said:
			
		

> Eating some hay.



Guineas? Bunny? Pony?


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping in their baskets


----------



## No Cute

Kitten, all big 10 pounds of him, was just tapping at the guinea pig and trying to get her to play with him. She disappointed him by staying in her timothy hay bungalow thing.  He really wanted to play. He had no interest in the rabbit, who would have played and is relaxing nearby, but the guinea pig was fascinating all of a sudden.  

Throughout the day, the rabbit is still playing in the post Christmas mayhem: left some paper on the floor for her to throw around.


----------



## No Cute

And now the rabbit has jumped in the guinea pigs cage and is eating her food.  The gpig is head butting hte bunny to get her out.  I need to remember to close her cage.  They play together outside, but inside, the bunny is super bossy.


----------



## cherrycookies

licking each other!


----------



## No Cute

When I tried to shoo the rabbit out of the cage, she backed up and peed the corner.  Little stinker.  Now the gpig is walking around because I had to clean her cage.

Miss gpig is now on my shoulder talking to me and giving me kisses.  Soon I will be peed on.  But life is good.


----------



## Noi_82

Napping next to me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating...and SO's cat is laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## No Cute

Bunny is now giving gpig a bath.


----------



## MAGJES

My little Persian is lying on my dh's chest. When he's around she wants nothing to do with me.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Pussycat1

Sleeping on the spare bed.... Just as I want to strip it and get it washed for our house guests arrival! Typical!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are play fighting with each other.


----------



## karman

Both of my kittens are sleeping on my lap...


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Myrkur

Kenta is going crazy because of the fireworks, it's new year here already. He's running like an idiot through the house... so sad


----------



## Myrkur

Now he peed around the whole house..


----------



## Pussycat1

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Now he peed around the whole house..



Hope he's a bit better now Myrkur, now the fireworks seemed to have calmed down. 

Bear was incredibly upset and woke up, ran down the stairs, then jumped onto OH's knee all wide eyed 

I hate seeing them upset


----------



## Myrkur

Pussycat1 said:


> Hope he's a bit better now Myrkur, now the fireworks seemed to have calmed down.
> 
> Bear was incredibly upset and woke up, ran down the stairs, then jumped onto OH's knee all wide eyed
> 
> I hate seeing them upset



Yeh he fell asleep right after, because he's been running around the house and barking the whole day. Poor guy. Luckily the fireworks are over now! I hate fireworks myself as well, yikes.


----------



## karman

They were sleeping...then I opened the pantry to grab a bag of apple chips and they thought I was feeding them treats, so they both raced to me. Once they saw me eating the chips they slowly (and sleepily!) walked back to their bed.


----------



## cherrycookies

karman said:


> They were sleeping...then I opened the pantry to grab a bag of apple chips and they thought I was feeding them treats, so they both raced to me. Once they saw me eating the chips they slowly (and sleepily!) walked back to their bed.





my pets are still sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## BeLove

Swinging from the curtains, after a good running start.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## cherrycookies

BeLove said:


> Swinging from the curtains, after a good running start.





curious what pets do you have?


----------



## BeLove

cherrycookies said:


> curious what pets do you have?



Mostly dogs, but the one I was talking about is a newly rescued black cat named Cocoa. I call her Coco Chanel when she's behaving like a lady.


----------



## brainstorm

He's looking at me, thinking, "Please please please get off the computer and take me for a walk in the cold, frigid air you so dislike!"


----------



## nicoleadrianna

At the moment my Lola girl (60lbs pit mix) is snoring ridiculously loud in my ear, hence the midnight tPF session! But my hubby works out of town and she sleeps next to me every night and I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## katherin3

watch tv with mother-in-law


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Just added a fur baby to my family, my DD has a bunny she named it "speedy"  we don't know if its male or female yet, too young to tell. Its white with a few brown and black spots. Cutest lil thing, loves munching on its hay


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

standing on hind legs to see if it can figure out a way to hop out of the cage, this bunny is a little rascal so cute!


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out.


----------



## Noi_82

Napping after we went to Petco to go buy her more food.


----------



## amabie

My rabbit is licking my foot. I guess he wants more food.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## BabyBlue111411

sleeping on the sofa


----------



## cherrycookies

humping each other for fun (both males)


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing


----------



## MsBusyBee

looking at me, wondering why I'm not petting him


----------



## oggers86

Elsa is out probably looking for more mice because clearly the 2 today arent enough. Elise has just got up and is looking for the mouse that i rescued from her earlier. Never a dull moment in this house!


----------



## Pussycat1

oggers86 said:
			
		

> Elsa is out probably looking for more mice because clearly the 2 today arent enough. Elise has just got up and is looking for the mouse that i rescued from her earlier. Never a dull moment in this house!



Sounds just like my house too!

Bruce is lying on me in bed, Ebs is eating, Bear and Jake are snoozing in the other bedroom, and Willow is rolling round on her back trying to tempt someone into giving her a belly rub.


----------



## autumn.lily

Kory's in my lap while I'm on the computer at my desk.


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out


----------



## MauiWowie

Staring at the window.




His name is Lucky. &#10084;


----------



## frick&frack

^look at that cute face!


-----

finally eating their breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## cherrycookies

staring at me...


----------



## xsophiag

Laying by my desk


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink, & the other is laying in front of the fan


----------



## Oogolly

one is sleeping like a log and the other is laying upside down watching TV


----------



## oggers86

Sleeping on both bedroom windowsills.


----------



## cherrycookies

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing


----------



## floridasun8

Alternating between sleeping and barking at the new neighbors  LOL   They just moved in so the dogs haven't gotten to know them yet and they also have a little dog, so I'm constantly telling them to be quiet or bringing them in multiple times a day.


----------



## b3av3r

The same thing they do every night. Take up every inch of empty space in the bed. They refuse to abide by the laws of physics and somehow stretch their 12 pound frames to enormous proportions.


----------



## cherrycookies

giving each other "pats"


----------



## Fahrina

Admiring herself.... yes... Yes I know you're cute, Honey! Ohhh gosh!


----------



## 628628

^LOL your cat is very flexible!


----------



## Pussycat1

Fahrina said:
			
		

> Admiring herself.... yes... Yes I know you're cute, Honey! Ohhh gosh!



Hehehe!


----------



## 318Platinum

Sleeping on the couch next to me as I watch Spongebob and treat myself to a pedicure.


----------



## cherrycookies

Fahrina said:


> Admiring herself.... yes... Yes I know you're cute, Honey! Ohhh gosh!



so cuteeeeeee!!


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Fahrina said:


> Admiring herself.... yes... Yes I know you're cute, Honey! Ohhh gosh!



Hehe!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## Fahrina

628628 said:


> ^LOL your cat is very flexible!



Yes she is.... and she's proud of it! hehehehehe!
I can't even touch my toes.... such a show-off


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## xsophiag

Sleeping under my desk


----------



## cherrycookies

staring at each other


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding out somewhere..


----------



## coconutsboston

I just sneezed while she was napping beside me and scared the crap out of her.


----------



## Noi_82

Looking at us eat.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## pixiejenna

one cat is on the back of the recliner the other is on me napping


----------



## No Cute

I just got to watch ds's mouse take a piece of straw from a little house in her cage and carry it up a tube to her nesting area.  Now she's twisting in the shavings like a chinchilla in dust.  Sooo cute!


----------



## cherrycookies

patting each other


----------



## xsophiag

Snoozing. One by my desk and one by the fireplace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving himself a bath.


----------



## designerdreamin

Sitting just inside the front door enjoying the breeze coming in.


----------



## floridasun8

Just finished breakfast, now laying outside on the patio.  Nap time soon then we'll head to the park for some playing/ swimming


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## soccergirly87

I have 4 dogs and a guinea pig!  The sole male dog is lying on a dog bed in the living room, and I think the 3 girls are all downstairs with DH and DD.  The guinea pig is in her cage of course!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tucked at the back of my chair snoozing as I am working on my presentation


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## wilding

One cat is catching a breeze at the kitchen door, and the other cat is sleeping with the guinea pigs on their play mat.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## cherrycookies

eating


----------



## madamefifi

I can't sleep so I got up to watch TV and two of the bed kitties followed me downstairs, Laszlo and Henrietta. Laszlo is snuggling on my leg but Henrietta, who is just a baby kitty, is playing--she has crawled under my iPad which is on my lap and is reaching out to paw at Laszlo's face. He will not tolerate that for long!


----------



## piratesbooty

One kitty is sleeping and the other is roaming around the apartment meowing at nothing


----------



## oggers86

Elise has come for a snuggle and elsa is asleep on her own.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## wilding

As usual, Clover (piggy 1) is out of her piggalo (igloo for piggies) eating hay, Lucy is in the piggalo (floor time for them). Cat 1 (butler) is sleeping with the piggies as usual, and prince (cat 2) is in the kitchen catching a breeze.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is outside


----------



## sam48star

Sleeping on top of the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## melanie789611

Lulu is sleeping with mummy in bed  aww I wish she was with me though!


----------



## Love4MK

Recovering from surgery at the vet.  She comes home today, tho!


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## cherrycookies

sleeping.

one of them belly up, his favourite position


----------



## chessmont

Begging for breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## kittyswag

i have two small dogs. my chihuahua is snoozing on my fur vest, and my yorkie is on the couch watching soap operas.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both kitties are exploring new place.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Myrkur

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## sadiesthegirl

sleeping. He just had dinner so he is happy and content.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Noi_82

Napping


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hiding out..


----------



## Love4MK

Snoozin' under the chair.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me on the couch..the other one, no idea!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## cherrycookies

one sitting up, licking his mouth as if eating but no food has been given to him before.
the other lying happily on a cushion grooming himself ( i suspect he maybe gay as he is very particular about cleaniness, loves leopard prints & pink or red toys and dislike his female counterparts)


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is on SO's lap..the other one eating.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside for "last call"


----------



## cherrycookies

one is by my feet, i can't see the other one


----------



## frick&frack

one is eating breakfast & one is getting a drink


----------



## Myrkur

all sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## ChiChi143

ChiChi is laying next to me on the couch and Lola is laying on DH's tummy.


----------



## otomegirl

Two are sleeping on the couch, one is sleeping in his crate, another is sleeping on the bed, another one on my sister's bed, and the two hamsters are most likely sleeping or eating right now.

Sounds like I have a zoo..


----------



## No Cute

Kitten is stretched out on ds7 shirt. Ds left it on the floor before leaving the house, and I hadn't the heart to pick it up when Kitten claimed it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are laying next to my sick SO...


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## No Cute

frick&frack said:


> they're outside barking at something



Heehee.  Wonder what they see.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Pooch is asleep on the couch


----------



## LuvManoloB

All 3 cats are sleeping on my bed.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is drinking water and the other is laying next to my sickly SO.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Love4MK

Small step stool = bunny playhouse!


----------



## advokaitplm

Both have their heads in my lap taking naps while I'm home for lunch.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..and one is giving herself a bath.


----------



## buzzytoes

One cat is laying on my legs sleeping while another is laying half on my pillow and half on my shoulder sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep on their beds


----------



## PeaceLily

The hamster is rearranging her bed before going back to sleep.


----------



## Pussycat1

PeaceLily said:
			
		

> The hamster is rearranging her bed before going back to sleep.



Ooooo, I love hamsters &#10084; we can't have one as I think the kitties would love it to... :/

Currently, one kitty is asleep with me, one is on the back of the chair, one on the landing, one on the sofa next to DH and one on the spare bed. And the guinea pigs are in their hutch eating some green beans


----------



## leasul2003

My kitty is sitting on the floor in front of the couch staring at me trying to talk me into giving her a treat.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is playing with her new toy..the other is trying to take it away from her.


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out


----------



## pixiejenna

Both of my furbabies are snuggling on my lap. A rare occasion it's cold today so that wins out over them being jelly of each other lol.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Noi_82

Barking.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping..the other is laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## No Cute

Everyone is sleeping except bunny, who is next to me for some cuddles. And I'm getting kisses, too.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## kenzibray

Sleeping after a long hard day at a puppy play date


----------



## Aeris

My chihuahua is lying on my bed with her head on the pillow and the blanket over her. She thinks she's a human =)


----------



## ladysarah

A lazy stretch and a yawn.... She was soooooo comfortable,! (Keeping me company while I was having endless cups of tea)


----------



## frick&frack

kenzibray said:


> Sleeping after a long hard day at a puppy play date


^what an adorable baby 



-----

my boys are outside barking at something


----------



## Ornka

My girl, Audy, she is playing hide and seek with me.
the most funny part is that I have to pretend not to see her even though she's hiding under my chair.

love to see when she got excite!


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

all cats are sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

taking a nap


----------



## FlapperGal

Sleeping on my lap as I type this.  She's a love and it makes me so damned mad that some a-hole dissed her earlier.  See thread: Why are AKC dog club women so mean?


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other is napping on a chair.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Ornka

kissing my face


----------



## pukasonqo

Purring away


----------



## Necromancer

not much (just like me)


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill...the other is hiding somewhere..


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is laying in front of the fan


----------



## illigirl11

kenzibray said:


> Sleeping after a long hard day at a puppy play date



Omg! They're sooo cute!! I love your cats reaction too cute!


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## hermes_lemming

Probably taking a nap


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing away


----------



## Miss89

She's taking a nap ..


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping..the other is looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## advokaitplm

Running around at the dog park in my apartment complex--letting the pups burn off some energy before DBF and I go out tonight.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating and the other is laying on top of SO.


----------



## grace04

My cat Riley is asleep on top of the kitchen cabinets. He has about another hour to go up there, then he'll get down and come get on the bed with me and sleep there the rest of the night.


----------



## frick&frack

they're sleeping on their beds


----------



## Firebird!

my cats too


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## No Cute

Kitten is trying to sleep, and Bunny is all up in Kitten's business with head butts and grunts.  Mouse is eating, and guinea pig has her head on the small remains of her timothy hay bungalow, most of which she has eaten.  It was once a bedroom she could hide in; now it looks like a plate, but she's trying.  She's so funny.


----------



## toodlee

Getting his belly rubbed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on couch.


----------



## frick&frack

getting a drink


----------



## advokaitplm

One is playing co-captain as I drive to my parents, other is romping around in the back trying to figure a way to get the squirrels outside the car.


----------



## frick&frack

advokaitplm said:


> One is playing co-captain as I drive to my parents, other is romping around in the back trying to figure a way to get the squirrels outside the car.


^so cute!




-----

they're both napping...wishing I'd let them outside


----------



## bitchychinky

My bunny keeps getting into wires since we are trying to clean up all the wires "hidden" behind the tv stand.  Shes so nosy!


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Ornka

laying on her new bed


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..and one is being petted by SO.


----------



## psulion08

Sitting in my lap


----------



## weekender2

Watching Oprah


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Noi_82

Going for a walk.


----------



## Sweetpea83

SO bought a laser point pen...both are going nuts, lol!


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing away


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## Vanille30

She watches TV with me. :snack:


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Lying on a pillow and watching tv


----------



## *schmoo*

not eating her food. again


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is playing with a shoe lace..the other is watching him.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## LianaVincenza

Snuggling on the blanket next to his mama...me!!!  Love him to pieces


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is drinking water..the other is laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## bcbgurl19

Playing fetch with my bf.


----------



## Waffle65

Eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on a dining room chair..the other is napping near my feet.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## psulion08

Snoozing on the couch!


----------



## frick&frack

they're asleep


----------



## cherrycookies

playing with each other. i think they have a love-hate r/s


----------



## No Cute

Running.  The mouse is on her wheel.  The rabbit and kitten are playing chase.  And the guinea pig is watching it all.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me...the other is looking at a bird on the patio.


----------



## frick&frack

Barking at something outside


----------



## aprillsrin

Probably sitting by the door, waiting for me to come home.  Ugh I hate working late.


----------



## frick&frack

sitting by the door hoping I'll let them out soon


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying on top of SO..the other is hiding somewhere.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## knics33

Cuddling with my boyfriend (who didn't have to work today) in our bed... while I am sitting at my desk at work . And to make it worse, it's raining really hard lol.


----------



## miu miu1

sleeping in his bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are playing with a box SO brought from work, lol.


----------



## rainbowrose

Recovering from her big day of surgery poor dear!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Laying down in the middle of my bed, watching Pirates of the Caribbean (she loves watching TV!)


----------



## Firebird!

all cats are sleeping now


----------



## No Cute

The guinea pig just had an exciting ride in a Tonka dump truck. :lolots:  The ride was closely watched by the driver and gpig dad, ds7.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## lazeny

Sleeping on my pillow.


----------



## DeadSetBabes

Sitting under my chair while I type on the computer!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hiding upstairs somewhere..


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is outside


----------



## Carnel

My younger cat sleeping on my knees...the older one is sleeping on DH's.


----------



## AlliJoy

My cats are howling because they think they are starving to death.  I think its been a whole hour since I last fed them!


----------



## frick&frack

barking with the dogs across the street


----------



## AlwysSublime

My kitty is sitting on her cat condo tree and my dog is not in the living room with me, so he is most likely lying on the bed.


----------



## Omgwhyy

my cat is sleeping on my bed behind my laptop  She's normally on my laptop instead LOL


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is hiding out..the other is drinking water.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping by the patio door.


----------



## frick&frack

outside exploring


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hiding out!


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## No Cute

frick&frack said:


> they're fast asleep



Awww...you pets are so cute.  Love the pics you share.

My kitten was asleep until the bunny jumped on his chair to see what was going on.  Now bunny is attacking my plants (all pet safe but not safe from pets).


----------



## lazeny

sleeping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Necromancer

all catching some zzzzzzz


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are playing with a catnip toy.


----------



## sdkitty

one kitty sleeping in the yard somewhere
the other one just took the head off a lizard
I tried to save it but wasn't able to ......


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is sitting next to me on the couch..the other is looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## AlwysSublime

Cat is on my lap, and the dog is on the other side of the sofa... "his side".


----------



## AlwysSublime

sdkitty said:


> one kitty sleeping in the yard somewhere
> the other one just took the head off a lizard
> I tried to save it but wasn't able to ......



You are brave for trying... I wouldn't be able to stop thinking about it all day. Cats will be cats!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hiding out...upstairs somewhere..


----------



## xsophiag

Laying by the fireplace


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other one is upstairs somewhere.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hanging outside on the patio.


----------



## Love4MK

Snoozin'.


----------



## frick&frack

watching the rain from the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving himself a bath..the other is sitting on a chair.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## clevercat

Enjoying a refreshing nap before bedtime.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## AlwysSublime

Cat is sitting on the top of the couch right behind my head. She wants more dinner! Dog is whining... hubby is probably driving up!


----------



## 336

Both sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Aeris

My chihuahua is most likely sleeping on my bed. I am at work now. I bought one of those Pet Stairs from Petsmart so she can get on my bed when I'm away.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddling up on SO..in bed. They missed him!


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping..the other is looking at the birds outside.


----------



## jeszica

watching the front door, waiting for Granny to come home..


----------



## frick&frack

they're sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other is laying on top of SO's lap.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## MrsTGreen

Curled up on top of my bed sleep.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## No Cute

Last night, our crazy rabbit rolled over.  No joke.  She stretched out on a comforter on the floor, then went to do the bunny flop on her side and kept on going down the side of the bunched up comforter.  She landed on her feet unhurt but with a priceless look around wondering how that happened and who was to blame.  Never had a bunny roll over before


----------



## frick&frack

playing with the neighbor's dog


----------



## No Cute

Miss Mouse is on her wheel.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## fufu

massaging each other


----------



## oggers86

Elise is laying next to me snoozing (preventing me from cleaning) Elsa is asleep under the airer. Lazy cats.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## FeiMeiz

sleeping zzzzzz


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hiding out somewhere..upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

they're sound asleep


----------



## Candice0985

one is curled up on my bed snoozing and the other is looking out the screen at my front door smelling the spring air


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## kittyswag

my little guys are having a spa day today. miss them! they hate it there


----------



## Baily Kim

stretching before take a walk.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## psulion08

playing with his new toy!


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping & the other is giving himself a bath.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating...the other is laying on top of SO.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

he is sleeping right next to my feet, curled up


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## lovemysavior

This


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## pixiejenna

Both my my cats are curled up in a snugly sleep. This is no small feet as my 6 year old guy dosen't like the new guy. But they were both curled up and they somehow transplanted over a few feet but still together! yea


----------



## cc87

My cat, the king of the house, perched himself on his big fluffy blanket on the couch and is snoring away. He seems happy.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are playing with a catnip toy.


----------



## Candice0985

Tucker is stalking shadows on the wall from a tree blowing outside

Lady Bogart is chasing her springs around the living room


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## pukasonqo

One cat is watching the news, the other one is busy watching (and cursing) the fruitbats


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## madamefifi

Our "baby cat" Henrietta Jean is going through her teenage years, lol--she's 8 months--and refuses to come inside after her meals (we feed the cats on the back porch). She is getting bolder with her explorations outdoors and is probably in the hay field along the driveway working on her mouse-killing skills. They grow up so fast!


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other is hiding somewhere upstairs.


----------



## Virginiamb

She had eye surgery and she has been pitiful this afternoon.  When I picked her up she was still drunk from being put to sleep.  She is resting in her bed


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## jeszica

Hard at work, being a ipad stand


----------



## loves

jeszica said:


> Hard at work, being a ipad stand
> View attachment 2125695



Lol


----------



## Bling It

He is curled up on my recliner, leaving me sitting on the very corner. I can't disturb him though, he's so comfy.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are bugging SO. :greengrin:


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Bling It

The dog and the cat are beating each other up (playing).


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is sitting next to me on the couch..and the other is on the windowsill looking out.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## etilford




----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Candice0985

etilford said:


> View attachment 2128733



haha what a cute face! love his lopsided ears


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are mesmerized by a laser pen SO is showing them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are sunbathing by the patio door.


----------



## jeszica

My boys also enjoying some sun at the door


----------



## Bling It

jeszica said:


> My boys also enjoying some sun at the door
> 
> View attachment 2131057



Aaw, cute! The little face in your avatar pic, looks quite similar to my boy


----------



## jeszica

Bling It said:


> Aaw, cute! The little face in your avatar pic, looks quite similar to my boy



Thx!  He is a mixed breed, adopted him 8 yrs ago after he was found abandoned in a carpark.  i know one of his parent is Silky Terrier, not sure abt the other parent though


----------



## Bling It

jeszica said:


> Thx!  He is a mixed breed, adopted him 8 yrs ago after he was found abandoned in a carpark.  i know one of his parent is Silky Terrier, not sure abt the other parent though



He is gorgeous. My baby is 5. He is a mixed breed too. I was told he is Maltese Pom, but there is more Shihtzu in him than anything else. I like to think of him as a ****tymalteraniun.


----------



## AlwysSublime

Kitty is laying inside her kitty condo on her cat tree. She must be sleepy - wanting it nice & dark and cozy. Dog is, as usual, on his spot on the couch.


----------



## AlwysSublime

Sweetpea83 said:


> Both are sunbathing by the patio door.


Spring & summer are a great time for pets! They always gravitate towards the open doors & windows.


----------



## AlwysSublime

madamefifi said:


> Our "baby cat" Henrietta Jean is going through her teenage years, lol--she's 8 months--and refuses to come inside after her meals (we feed the cats on the back porch). She is getting bolder with her explorations outdoors and is probably in the hay field along the driveway working on her mouse-killing skills. They grow up so fast!


Awww. Do you live in the countryside? I am in suburbia and could not let my cat out without worrying about her. Wish I could give her an outdoor life though... When my DH and I buy a house I hope to build a catio!


----------



## jeszica

Your baby looks adorable!!! 

Scrabby Doo dozing off now 







Bling It said:


> He is gorgeous. My baby is 5. He is a mixed breed too. I was told he is Maltese Pom, but there is more Shihtzu in him than anything else. I like to think of him as a ****tymalteraniun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131145


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Bling It

Sadly, we had to help one of our 'babies' across Rainbow Bridge today. Absolutely crushed. RIP Beautiful boy, life will not be the same without you


----------



## Candice0985

Bling It said:


> Sadly, we had to help one of our 'babies' across Rainbow Bridge today. Absolutely crushed. RIP Beautiful boy, life will not be the same without you
> View attachment 2134132



so sorry to hear this, newfies are amazingly loyal, kind and funny dogs....I wish they had longer life spans


----------



## Bling It

Candice0985 said:


> so sorry to hear this, newfies are amazingly loyal, kind and funny dogs....I wish they had longer life spans



Thank you for your kind words. We are feeling very lost at the moment.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bling It said:


> Sadly, we had to help one of our 'babies' across Rainbow Bridge today. Absolutely crushed. RIP Beautiful boy, life will not be the same without you
> View attachment 2134132


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hiding somewhere upstairs..


----------



## *schmoo*

Bling It said:


> Thank you for your kind words. We are feeling very lost at the moment.



 I have yet to experience a loss of a pet and I'm dreading the day.  My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Bling It

*schmoo* said:


> I have yet to experience a loss of a pet and I'm dreading the day.  My deepest sympathies.



Thank you. It is definitely one of the hardest things to go through


----------



## frick&frack

Bling It said:


> Sadly, we had to help one of our 'babies' across Rainbow Bridge today. Absolutely crushed. RIP Beautiful boy, life will not be the same without you


^I'm so sorry.  I know letting our babies go is one of the hardest things we have to do.  as huge as their hearts are, the length of their lives is not in proportion at all (one of the most unfair things about life).  you did the right thing to put his needs first & give him relief.  he was a gorgeous newfoundland.  my distant cousin yellow labs send you snuggles & licks, & I send you big hugs


----------



## Bling It

frick&frack said:


> ^I'm so sorry.  I know letting our babies go is one of the hardest things we have to do.  as huge as their hearts are, the length of their lives is not in proportion at all (one of the most unfair things about life).  you did the right thing to put his needs first & give him relief.  he was a gorgeous newfoundland.  my distant cousin yellow labs send you snuggles & licks, & I send you big hugs



Thank you Frick. Yes, we had to do the right thing by him, and let him go. It would have been extremely unfair and selfish to see him suffer in an effort to spare our own heartache. We had 11 wonderful years with him, but they could live to be 100, and it still wouldn't be long enough. In time, hopefully the heavy sadness will ease, and we can focus on all the wonderful memories we have of him.


----------



## frick&frack

Bling It said:


> Thank you Frick. Yes, we had to do the right thing by him, and let him go. It would have been extremely unfair and selfish to see him suffer in an effort to spare our own heartache. We had 11 wonderful years with him, but they could live to be 100, and it still wouldn't be long enough. In time, hopefully the heavy sadness will ease, and we can focus on all the wonderful memories we have of him.


^ :cry:


----------



## Summer115

lmkhlh2006 said:


> We all know that pets tend to do interesting, entertaining and peculiar things, so I figured why not share them.
> 
> My cat is currently wedged between my laptop and I and he has a serious look of irritation on his face because he is smashing himself and apparently thinks that I should move.


I have a dog pet. She always play my panda beads bracelets. I'm afraid she may swallow it someday.
What should I do? I can't wear any jewelry?


----------



## Bling It

Summer115 said:


> I have a dog pet. She always play my panda beads bracelets. I'm afraid she may swallow it someday.
> What should I do? I can't wear any jewelry?



When you're not wearing it, put it where she can't get it, and when you are wearing it, tell her no when she grabs at it, and take it away from her.


----------



## jeszica

i am so sorry to hear abt this....life will definitely not be the same but am sure you and the other family members will be strong..take care



Bling It said:


> Sadly, we had to help one of our 'babies' across Rainbow Bridge today. Absolutely crushed. RIP Beautiful boy, life will not be the same without you
> View attachment 2134132


----------



## frick&frack

1 is eating dinner & 1 is getting a drink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are playing with SO.


----------



## *schmoo*

staying at "grandma's" for tonight.  I already miss her


----------



## etilford

Candice0985 said:


> haha what a cute face! love his lopsided ears



Thanks she is so funny and such a lover


----------



## etilford

jeszica said:


> Hard at work, being a ipad stand
> View attachment 2125695



That is so cute!


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hiding somewhere upstairs.


----------



## Bling It

Snoring on MY chair! He will wake up in a few minutes though, its nearly walk time!!!


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside for last call


----------



## jeszica

Hmmmm what Mummy looking at?? Dun disturb me can??


----------



## 336

Cat is sleeping, dog is staring out the window


----------



## pixiejenna

one cat is on my lap and the other is on the chest looking at us sticking out his tongue out at me.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## melanie789611

Following mummy around lol


----------



## sadiesthegirl

curled up and laying right next to me on the sofa


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is purring next to me on the couch..the other is hiding somewhere upstairs.


----------



## autumn.lily

Hanging out in bed with me while I'm on my iPad


----------



## jenny_tp86

In bed with me while I'm watching Something borrowed something new &#128515;


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## lazeny

Sleeping beside my Husband


----------



## frick&frack

watching the rain


----------



## Bling It

Scratching on the door to come in......


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## bucha

My hedgehog is sleeping in my hand.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping


----------



## Bling It

bucha said:


> My hedgehog is sleeping in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141092



Oh my goodness, he is adorable! Please post more pics, and I'd love to know what a hedgehog is like as a pet


----------



## Candice0985

bucha said:


> My hedgehog is sleeping in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141092



lol so cute! I love his dangling leg


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are play fighting with each other.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside for last call


----------



## AlwysSublime

Our pets are with their grandmas for the week. Getting some repairs done at the house and needed them out of harm's/stranger's way. Miss them already!


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## yinnie

My little bunnies are curled into a ball next to one another ready for bedtime


----------



## Thorn

My boa constrictor is curled up sleeping after a long night of slithering around, my (4!) birds are having a noisy morning chat, preening and eating and my dogs are taking a nap before their walk.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## ojoy

Mine is sleeping like a baby
 Between my cheeks!! Yikes


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is finally eating his breakfast


----------



## GreenWithIvy

Not current but my rabbit recently ate part of an Herve Chapelier tote...


----------



## GreenWithIvy

Yay I knew there were other bunny people on here! Pretties.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Bling It

Trying to con food out of someone.....anyone!


----------



## sthrncin

Chasing bugs through the glass and making chirping noises at them. Lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are eating.


----------



## gingerwong

Gizmo, my shih tzu is chewing on his bone right in front of me.


----------



## hanagirl

Having her belly rubbed


----------



## Bling It

Pushing me off MY chair!


----------



## frick&frack

laying down in front of the fans


----------



## Bling It

hanagirl said:


> Having her belly rubbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146339



Oh my gosh, she is the cutest little thing EVER!!!


----------



## hanagirl

Bling It said:


> Oh my gosh, she is the cutest little thing EVER!!!



Oh but now she is standing in the corner for picking a fight with her younger her sister! Haha!


----------



## Bling It

hanagirl said:


> Oh but now she is standing in the corner for picking a fight with her younger her sister! Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146365



She does look a little bit guilty!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Jujuma

My two babies are sleeping right next to me, and one is snoring quite loudly. Hope he stops, hate to bother him when he looks like a loud angel!


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## hanagirl

My chihuahua is glowing. Haha!
Hi!


----------



## Bling It

hanagirl said:


> My chihuahua is glowing. Haha!
> Hi!
> 
> View attachment 2147478



Hahaha, that's awesome! She is smiling too.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## hanagirl

Staring at the magnum ice cream I'm eating


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other is laying on top of SO.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## boxermom

LOL, he's hooked his collar (actually the rabies tag hook) to the corner of a blanket in the bedroom. He's making the most god-awful screeching howl! I'm rescuing him now.


----------



## hanagirl

boxermom said:


> LOL, he's hooked his collar (actually the rabies tag hook) to the corner of a blanket in the bedroom. He's making the most god-awful screeching howl! I'm rescuing him now.



Oh no! I hope he's okay. Poor baby


----------



## boxermom

hanagirl said:


> Oh no! I hope he's okay. Poor baby



He was fine--just protesting that he was attached to the bed. He's a tall dog so he wasn't strangling.  The screeching he was doing.was funny.


----------



## hanagirl

Just got back from the vet to get their annual shots, but this little fur baby hasn't been feeling well. Waiting for test results.  Praying it's nothing serious. Poor baby


----------



## boxermom

^aww. what a sweet face. I can't stand it when my animals aren't feeling up to par.


----------



## No Cute

hanagirl said:


> Just got back from the vet to get their annual shots, but this little fur baby hasn't been feeling well. Waiting for test results.  Praying it's nothing serious. Poor baby
> 
> View attachment 2149809



What a sweetheart.


----------



## Jujuma

hanagirl said:


> Just got back from the vet to get their annual shots, but this little fur baby hasn't been feeling well. Waiting for test results.  Praying it's nothing serious. Poor baby
> 
> View attachment 2149809



Hoping with you nothing serious. Such a sweet face.


----------



## frick&frack

napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are staring at SO's dad...lol.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## MissChiara

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at the new tenant moving in


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is somewhere upstairs..the other is cuddling up next to SO's dad.


----------



## oggers86

Sweetpea83 said:


> One is somewhere upstairs..the other is cuddling up next to SO's dad.


At 4am Elsa is yowling to go out, I have just got in from a long shift and OH has to be up soon but she wont shut up.


----------



## Noi_82

Napping


----------



## angel143

Chewing on his bully stick!


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## renza

snoring


----------



## No Cute

Someone just jumped off the kitchen counter and is now curling up in his chair.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are downstairs...bugging SO & his dad.


----------



## hanagirl

On my lap, staring at me with her tongue out while I'm watching TV.


----------



## Bling It

hanagirl said:


> On my lap, staring at me with her tongue out while I'm watching TV.
> View attachment 2157208



Aaw, what a beautiful sweet little face.


----------



## kenzibray

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

^cutie pie!


-----

exploring outside


----------



## Bling It

Sleeping......AGAIN


----------



## hanagirl

Relaxing on our couch


----------



## JetsetterGypsy

My dog  is napping and snoring... LOl


----------



## MissChiara

Playing with a ball


----------



## Bling It

Waiting for my Lasagne to come out if the oven!


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## hermes_lemming

Taking a little siesta on my lap.


----------



## psulion08

ojoy said:


> Mine is sleeping like a baby
> Between my cheeks!! Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2144765



Awwwww! So cute! 




Trying to get his treat out of the Kong toy!


----------



## hanagirl

On my bed, wondering if I'm going out today before they start panicking


----------



## beachgirl38

kenzibray said:


> Sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157410



beautiful dog!! love those sleeping pics! dogs are so cute whenthey are asleep. both of mine are fast asleep at the end of my bed now.


----------



## Bling It

Sleeping on the back of the couch. Mind you, we've only just got up!


----------



## jeszica

Sleeping...his bro placed the ball on him but he continue snoring


----------



## Bling It

jeszica said:


> Sleeping...his bro placed the ball on him but he continue snoring
> 
> View attachment 2160783



Lol, that's o cute!


----------



## Bling It

Getting ready for a photo shoot. He keeps eating the brush when I'm trying to groom him though, so he may have to just keep his scruffy look.


----------



## No Cute

psulion08 said:


> Awwwww! So cute!
> 
> View attachment 2160238
> 
> 
> Trying to get his treat out of the Kong toy!





hanagirl said:


> On my bed, wondering if I'm going out today before they start panicking
> View attachment 2160534





jeszica said:


> Sleeping...his bro placed the ball on him but he continue snoring
> 
> View attachment 2160783



Such awesome pics of all of your sweet pups.


----------



## hanagirl

jeszica said:


> Sleeping...his bro placed the ball on him but he continue snoring
> 
> View attachment 2160783



So cuuuuute!


----------



## Bling It

Snoring on the couch after his big outing to the lake


----------



## jeszica

Hehe thx!  Well he loves sleeping ...this was taken sometime back...do note he is not harmed while taking this pic coz there is a gap for air


----------



## Bling It

Great pic, love it!


----------



## Aficionada

Sleeping.


----------



## No Cute

Heeehheeee...

Kitten is entering a new phase of love for ds13.  Kit will sit wherever he thinks ds will sit, leans on him given a chance, talks to him (woke me in the middle of the night yelling at ds, who was sleeping in his loft), etc.  It's adorable.  Kit has always loves the two boys, but the last month has been this new bro-mance.


----------



## Love4MK

Either pooping.  Or sleeping.  Or eating.  Or sleeping in her poop after she's eaten!  (The third is the most likely of choices ... Silly bunny!)


----------



## hanagirl

jeszica said:


> Hehe thx!  Well he loves sleeping ...this was taken sometime back...do note he is not harmed while taking this pic coz there is a gap for air
> 
> View attachment 2161081



Hahaha! Too funny and too cute!


----------



## hanagirl

Well my Yorkie just woke up and is having a bad fur day!


----------



## frick&frack

outside barking at something


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are eating.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the porch & enjoying the rain


----------



## monchichi52

hanagirl said:


> Well my Yorkie just woke up and is having a bad fur day!
> View attachment 2161302


still lookn cute on a crazy hair day


----------



## gingerwong

Napping after his bath.  But looks like I woke him up.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are downstairs with SO.


----------



## Bling It

Just finished their tea (at lunchtime), and all are now sleeping.


----------



## jeszica

Enjoying his new mini house


----------



## Bling It

jeszica said:


> Enjoying his new mini house
> 
> View attachment 2164702



Aaaw, so cute! My dog wouldn't stay in something like that. He'd probably eat it, lol.


----------



## hanagirl

jeszica said:


> Enjoying his new mini house
> 
> View attachment 2164702



Awww look that sweet smile!


----------



## hanagirl

Lying down and looking very twisted haha!


----------



## tessa06

Sleeping and snoring..


----------



## jeszica

Now the elder boy trying his best to squeeze into his bro's new mini house...well u have to applaud his efforts right? LOL!


----------



## Bling It

jeszica said:


> Now the elder boy trying his best to squeeze into his bro's new mini house...well u have to applaud his efforts right? LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2164756



Hehehe, I love his froggy crawl in the last pic! He looks determined. He wants his own house too. Its not fair, lol!!!


----------



## jeszica

Bling It said:


> Hehehe, I love his froggy crawl in the last pic! He looks determined. He wants his own house too. Its not fair, lol!!!



Hahahaha!! Neighbour bot the mini hse for their dog - Big Foot (her name) but she also got stuck n can't get in...thus they give it to my younger boy, Scrabby 

This is Big Foot , I was dog sitting her


----------



## Bling It

jeszica said:


> Hahahaha!! Neighbour bot the mini hse for their dog - Big Foot (her name) but she also got stuck n can't get in...thus they give it to my younger boy, Scrabby
> 
> This is Big Foot , I was dog sitting her
> 
> View attachment 2164814



GAAH, Bigfoot is gorgeous! Kinda looks a bit like my boy (when he has all of his hair). In this pic, Bigfoot looks like she stands like my boy too, with front feet splayed. (The opposite to pigeon toed).


----------



## Bling It

jeszica said:


> Hahahaha!! Neighbour bot the mini hse for their dog - Big Foot (her name) but she also got stuck n can't get in...thus they give it to my younger boy, Scrabby
> 
> This is Big Foot , I was dog sitting her
> 
> View attachment 2164814



This is my boy, with all of his hair! His front feet are usually splayed more than this, lol. He thinks he's a ballet dancer, lol.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## MissChiara

Playing


----------



## hermes_lemming

madamefifi said:


> I can't sleep so I got up to watch TV and two of the bed kitties followed me downstairs, Laszlo and Henrietta. Laszlo is snuggling on my leg but Henrietta, who is just a baby kitty, is playing--she has crawled under my iPad which is on my lap and is reaching out to paw at Laszlo's face. He will not tolerate that for long!



You gave your cat a Hungarian name? LMAO!!!


----------



## hanagirl

jeszica said:


> Now the elder boy trying his best to squeeze into his bro's new mini house...well u have to applaud his efforts right? LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2164756



Too funny!


----------



## hanagirl

Bling It said:


> This is my boy, with all of his hair! His front feet are usually splayed more than this, lol. He thinks he's a ballet dancer, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164822



Very poised! Cute


----------



## frick&frack

they're looking outside wishing it wasn't raining


----------



## tessa06

Sleeping.. AGAIN! Lol!


----------



## angel143

Playing with his treat dispensing toy


----------



## Coach+Louislove

My cat is sleeping right beside me. Almost on top of the side of my laptop.


----------



## jeszica

Bling It said:


> This is my boy, with all of his hair! His front feet are usually splayed more than this, lol. He thinks he's a ballet dancer, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164822



Hehe I think he really is a ballet dancer!


----------



## Bling It

jeszica said:


> Hehe I think he really is a ballet dancer!



Hahaha, yep. I'll have to try to get a better pic of his 'usual' ballet pose.


----------



## KW1

My pet is getting petted, as usual!!!!! Lol


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Bling It

jeszica said:


> Hehe I think he really is a ballet dancer!



These are better pics of his feet. (You can also see his 'smile' in one pic I think, with his bottom teeth sticking out, lol). He's a funny boy


----------



## KW1

Bling It said:


> These are better pics of his feet. (You can also see his 'smile' in one pic I think, with his bottom teeth sticking out, lol). He's a funny boy
> View attachment 2165704
> View attachment 2165705



Aww!


----------



## hanagirl

Bling It said:


> These are better pics of his feet. (You can also see his 'smile' in one pic I think, with his bottom teeth sticking out, lol). He's a funny boy
> View attachment 2165704
> View attachment 2165705



Very nice first position there! Ballerina baby indeed!


----------



## gingerwong

Biting his bone and driving me nuts as I wanna sleep.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Probably upstairs..


----------



## Bling It

hanagirl said:


> Very nice first position there! Ballerina baby indeed!



Without a doubt. Although he isn't as graceful as a ballerina, especially when he insist on looking at me while he's walking, instead of watching where he is going. He is always bashing his head into things because of this.


----------



## hanagirl

Hogging the remote!


----------



## Bling It

hanagirl said:


> Hogging the remote!
> View attachment 2167150



Hahaha, and it looks like you're getting a stern warning not to try to take it!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sleeping at my feet. This furball is down for the count


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is snuggling against me..the other is with SO.


----------



## Bling It

Sleeping with one eye open, in case I get up and go to the kitchen. (Where the food is).


----------



## thundercloud

outside in the backyard for "last call" of the night. stalking bugs and anything else that's moving out there. LOL.


----------



## MissChiara

Playing in the garden


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## hermes_lemming

He is now begging to "play" in the bathroom.  Gawd help me. He just discovered it and thinks its Mecca. Whats worse is that the smart little bugger just figured out how to open doors, lol.


----------



## arfmsu

Luna is in her car seat and we are going on a drive!


----------



## pukasonqo

had to double take as luna is my cat's name! and she is currently stalking (or being stalked by) a magpie


----------



## Bling It

Barking at a bird that is completely ignoring him.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sleeping by my head.  After nibbling on my hand for minute. And after I rescued him from the bathroom!  :eyeroll:


----------



## gingerwong

Going for a walk with DH.  Beautiful day.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch...their favorite spot during the day


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are eating.


----------



## hermes_lemming

We were playing 2 sec ago. Now he is asleep. How cute is this boy?


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## photogirl2

Our two female huskies, Anny & Emma, are sleeping on the carpet. Our male husky, Dante, is outside, probably sleeping under the back deck.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is upstairs..the other is on the windowsill looking out.


----------



## Bling It

Hogging my chair again! At the same time every night, he makes himself comfy. (Just at the time I'm ready to sit down and watch a bit of Telly before bed)!


----------



## Bling It

hermes_lemming said:


> We were playing 2 sec ago. Now he is asleep. How cute is this boy?



What a darling!


----------



## jeszica

hermes_lemming said:


> We were playing 2 sec ago. Now he is asleep. How cute is this boy?



Sweet!


----------



## jeszica

hanagirl said:


> Hogging the remote!
> View attachment 2167150



Cute!


----------



## jeszica

He trying to settle down to nap among my soft toys...had these 3 toys for almost 25 yrs!  They were Xmas gifts to me frm my bro when he started his first holiday job during his schooldays


----------



## Bling It

jeszica said:


> He trying to settle down to nap among my soft toys...had these 3 toys for almost 25 yrs!  They were Xmas gifts to me frm my bro when he started his first holiday job during his schooldays
> 
> View attachment 2173654



Aaaw, that is so cute! What a gorgeous little face. Would love to see more pics, he really is adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are upstairs somewhere..


----------



## frick&frack

fast asleep on their beds


----------



## Bling It

He has taken himself to bed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..not sure where the other one is...


----------



## hermes_lemming

jeszica said:


> He trying to settle down to nap among my soft toys...had these 3 toys for almost 25 yrs!  They were Xmas gifts to me frm my bro when he started his first holiday job during his schooldays
> 
> View attachment 2173654



What a cutie pie. What kind of dog is he?


----------



## gingerwong

Sleeping by my head and he snores.


----------



## jeszica

hermes_lemming said:


> What a cutie pie. What kind of dog is he?



He is found 7 yrs ago at a car park, abandoned by his ex owner.  I only know he shld be a mixed breed with Silky Terrier blood


----------



## jeszica

Scrabby watching over his grandma who is feeling sick..


----------



## hermes_lemming

jeszica said:


> Scrabby watching over his grandma who is feeling sick..
> 
> View attachment 2176734



Awww


----------



## dyna212

My dog just woke up giving me this rat face


----------



## hermes_lemming

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 2176760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog just woke up giving me this rat face



So cute. I love this thread


----------



## jeszica

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 2176760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog just woke up giving me this rat face



Cute!


----------



## Bling It

Digging up the couch to make himself a comfy ditch to lay in.


----------



## amber_j

Exploring the balcony in the sunshine after having a thorough grooming session. Her winter coat is moulting like crazy!


----------



## dyna212

My dog is posing with my new Charlotte Olympia kitty flats


----------



## gingerwong

Chewing on my sons shoe.


----------



## *schmoo*

hiding up upstairs (new annoying habit when it's time for her to be taken out)


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in front of the fans


----------



## Bling It

Hogging my chair AGAIN!


----------



## hermes_lemming

All up in my face, sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

one is eating breakfast & the other is getting a drink


----------



## MissChiara

Sleeping together


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hanging out with SO outside on the patio.


----------



## psulion08

Searching for food in the kitchen.


----------



## Bling It

My dog is eating the food the cat left in her bowl.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is outside


----------



## hanagirl

Trying to find her other ear. Help!


----------



## Bling It

^very cute 

Looking for food, as usual.


----------



## JuiceBox

Dozing on my bed cover! Please ignore the bottle of cider on the floor


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## *schmoo*

getting diagnostic work @ the vet.
she suddenly became ill


----------



## frick&frack

^hope she's OK


-----

eating dinner


----------



## jeszica

*schmoo* said:


> getting diagnostic work @ the vet.
> she suddenly became ill



Hope all is well


----------



## jeszica

Daydreaming...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddling up with SO.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Climbing the back of the couch. Dog thinks he's a cat!


----------



## Bling It

Laying on my chair, while looking out the glass door for birds.


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## ebayBAGS

Chewing at her tennis ball &#127934;


----------



## *schmoo*

frick&frack said:


> ^hope she's OK
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> eating dinner





jeszica said:


> Hope all is well



Thank you, she looks better today.


----------



## frick&frack

^very good news!

-----


exploring outside


----------



## tings

wondering if there are any treats for him!


----------



## Bling It

Sitting on the back of my chair, looking out the window.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill..the other is cuddling up next to me..he hates thunder.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Bling It

Sleeping on the back of my chair again.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Oliviabee

My dog is lying on her back legs akimbo in a most unlady like fashion, my cat looking disdainfully at her, you can only imagine what she's thinking. My guinea pigs are looking decidedly grumpy at being unable to get onto the lawn today due to the blasted rain! (again) But its all quiet on the weston front, no arguments have broken out yet today, (between the cat and dog) both seem to think they are the head of the household, and no amount of me telling them they are not will persuade them to think otherwise!


----------



## authenticplease

My GS furbaby is sleeping at my feet..........with an occasional quiet snore:giggles:


----------



## Firebird!

eating their dinner


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## kittyswag

my chi is watching rhoc with me


----------



## Bling It

They're all trying to convince me that its tea time. (They're wrong. Its still to early)


----------



## kenzibray

Resting up. She was spayed today


----------



## Bling It

kenzibray said:


> Resting up. She was spayed today



Aaw, poor thing


----------



## kenzibray

Bling It said:


> Aaw, poor thing



I feel so bad for her


----------



## psulion08

kenzibray said:


> Resting up. She was spayed today



Aw poor pup. She's adorable!


----------



## Bling It

kenzibray said:


> I feel so bad for her



I bet, its heartbreaking seeing them after surgery. They look so miserable and sore. I hope she's back to herself soon.


----------



## kenzibray

Bling It said:


> I bet, its heartbreaking seeing them after surgery. They look so miserable and sore. I hope she's back to herself soon.



Thanks I hope so too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Downstairs with hubby.


----------



## Sweetpea83

kenzibray said:


> Resting up. She was spayed today



Kudos to you for getting her spayed..hope she makes a speedy recovery..


----------



## kenzibray

Sweetpea83 said:


> Kudos to you for getting her spayed..hope she makes a speedy recovery..



Thank you! I think she's feeling much better today. Moving a little better and more alert. Plus I can just see it in her eyes


----------



## hermes_lemming

Running around with his squeeker soccer ball. Squeeking away. Happy as a clam mama is working from home today. Lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^What a cutie..


Both are napping by the patio door.


----------



## hermes_lemming

The little bugger broke into my bedroom, switched on my motion sensor floor lamp, and decimated my orchid. His retaliation for not accompanying mommy to her facial.


----------



## hanagirl

Day dreaming. Lazy Saturday for this chi &#9786;


----------



## hermes_lemming

Trying to bury his bone.  Im supposed to look away. Lol.


----------



## No Cute

Kitten is eating.  Mouse is running in her wheel.  Gpig is sleeping. Bunny just scuttled down the floor to make trouble.  She hurt her foot a  while back and didn't venture onto the hardwood out of fear (I assume)  of slipping again.  Glad to hear her adventuring beyond her rug area.


----------



## Bling It

hermes_lemming said:


> Trying to bury his bone.  Im supposed to look away. Lol.



Hahaha, mine barks at me to help him bury his bones.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Bling It said:


> Hahaha, mine barks at me to help him bury his bones.



Lol. Not this one. He spent the past 5 minutes trying to figure out where to hide it "...behind tv console? Nah too obvious... behind the HUGE pic mommy has propped up against the wall? Nah, might forget it... my bed? Yeah,  yea thats it..."

And then he changes is mind and goes through all these choices again 2-3 more times.


----------



## Bling It

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol. Not this one. He spent the past 5 minutes trying to figure out where to hide it "...behind tv console? Nah too obvious... behind the HUGE pic mommy has propped up against the wall? Nah, might forget it... my bed? Yeah,  yea thats it..."
> 
> And then he changes is mind and goes through all these choices again 2-3 more times.



Haha, aren't they funny! Mine barks at me to help him bury it, but then digs it up again straight away.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Bling It said:


> Haha, aren't they funny! Mine barks at me to help him bury it, but then digs it up again straight away.



Lol. Cute. Mine only barks when he is PISSEd!  Lol, which is thankfully almost never. Usually when he wants my attention,  he starts whining.  Such a big baby.


----------



## Bling It

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol. Cute. Mine only barks when he is PISSEd!  Lol, which is thankfully almost never. Usually when he wants my attention,  he starts whining.  Such a big baby.



You are very lucky! Mine barks for everything. I often wish he'd lose his voice for a day or so, lol. (Kidding people)


----------



## SCI

My 3 cats are on my bed getting ready to sleep


----------



## designerdreamin

Sleeping on my lap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is upstairs..the other is eating.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are playing with a new cat toy.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Bling It

My dog is asleep on the back of my chair and my unwell kitty is in on my bed.


----------



## cherrycookies

One is trying to act cute to get a treat, the other looking at him with disdain at "low" he can get just to get one


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## cherrycookies

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other is snuggling up against the SO.


----------



## Bling It

The pooch is snoozing in 'his spot', on the back of my chair, kitty is snoozing on top of the sewing machine.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are upstairs..with SO.


----------



## Bling It

Snoozing in their fav spots.


----------



## cherrycookies

Staring at each other, wanting to fight but mummy is watching


----------



## jenny_tp86

&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;


----------



## MissChiara

Playing in the garden,they're very exited!


----------



## floridasun8

My boy is outside exploring and throwing in a bark for good measure every once in a while just so people know he is there  LOL   My girl is laying on the floor by me, letting breakfast digest.


----------



## Bling It

Getting up from their snoozing spots, ready to head off to bed for the night.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping again


----------



## hanagirl

Napping. 

But wait...is it a dog or a rat? Haha!


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## SCI

My little gals....


----------



## Bling It

Both are sound asleep. 1 in bed, the other on my chair.


----------



## kenzibray

Enjoying some sunshine


----------



## frick&frack

^what a cute dalmation!


exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## lovemysavior

My little guy is watching me eat breakfast in bed and hoping something will fall out of my plate.


----------



## cherrycookies

Hugging each other to sleep


----------



## jeszica

I packing some plastic bags now... He come disturbing me .....so.....in he goes into a moon cake carrier bag


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## cherrycookies

Sleeping


----------



## hanagirl

jeszica said:


> I packing some plastic bags now... He come disturbing me .....so.....in he goes into a moon cake carrier bag
> 
> View attachment 2197697



Awwww cutie!


----------



## frick&frack

waiting for me to feed them


----------



## Bling It

Trying to convince me that he's still hungry. He was fed 10 minutes ago! I'm not falling for it!


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Gettahermes

they are zzzz now


----------



## gingerwong

Sleeping and snoring.


----------



## Bling It

Little Bunk is hogging my chair again, kitty is sitting on top of the washing machine, guarding her food bowl from Little Bunk.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Taking a snooze...
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com


----------



## frick&frack

laying on the back porch enjoying the cool breeze & the rain


----------



## Bling It

Little Bunk is staring at the oven, waiting for the door open and the food to come out.


----------



## Firebird!

the cats are sleeping now


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are eating.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## No Cute

Everyone is in her cage after discovering Bunny chewing up manuals and more in the office.  Kitten is outside doing his cat thing.


----------



## Bling It

Little Bunk is curled up on my chair, waiting til bedtime.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

MrsTGreen said:


> Taking a snooze...
> http://www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com



Pretty kitty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on a windowsill....the other is upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## *schmoo*

oddly refusing her breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping like champions


----------



## dyna212

showing me his cute face while I'm eating fruits. &#128556;&#128556;&#128062;&#128062;


----------



## frick&frack

one is finally eating his breakfast while the other is outside


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the couch


----------



## nino gal

sleeping....zzzz


----------



## Sweetpea83

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 2214552
> View attachment 2214553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> showing me his cute face while I'm eating fruits. &#128556;&#128556;&#128062;&#128062;



What a cutie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other is giving himself a bath on the floor.


----------



## AlwysSublime

Husband is playing with the cat in her condo, and the dog is enjoying his new bone!


----------



## Bling It

They're all snoozing...finally!


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## nino gal

Posing for me.


----------



## douzz

In his bed


----------



## *schmoo*

Lying on the rug


----------



## Bling It

Little Bunk is hogging most of my chair, kitty is wandering around in search of food.


----------



## MissChiara

Kitties are in the garden,one dog playing with an empty plastic water bottle(she loves this!),the other is in my bed


----------



## lightdays

My dog is sleeping at my parent's house.


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are upstairs.


----------



## AECornell

Sleeping in the bed with me with her "jammies" on. 40lb pit mix with sensitive skin, so she wears doggie long johns at night and while she's alone during the day. Night time is so her bed won't irritate her skin and day is so she doesn't bite holes in her side. Too many times we've come home to sores that she couldn't help my scratch and bite.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## DeltaDox

One fast asleep in my arms (making it hard to type!), the other snuggled up in his den


----------



## Mitsukuni

Napping &#128164;&#128164;&#128164;


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the cool tile in front of the fans


----------



## gingerwong

Fussing around and scratching the blanket and couch to get a comfy spot.  Hopefully he goes to sleep soon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying on top of SO...the other is hiding somewhere.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Candice0985

today is Lady's 3rd birfday! she's having a morning nap on my bed after getting lots of kisses and snuggles this morning along with 2 new toys 

tucker is on my lap pretending it is his birfday too!


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> today is Lady's 3rd birfday! she's having a morning nap on my bed after getting lots of kisses and snuggles this morning along with 2 new toys
> 
> tucker is on my lap pretending it is his birfday too!


^happy birthday lady!

-----

they're napping on the cool tile


----------



## DaniHutch

I'm always being watched!


----------



## Bling It

DaniHutch said:


> I'm always being watched!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222424
> View attachment 2222425
> View attachment 2222426
> View attachment 2222427
> View attachment 2222428



So cute, and I know that feeling well! My Nan had a Chihuahua that looked identical to your little one.


----------



## frick&frack

they're looking out the front window & barking occasionally


----------



## DaniHutch

Bling It said:


> So cute, and I know that feeling well! My Nan had a Chihuahua that looked identical to your little one.



Thank you! He is the quiet beggar! On the other hand, he thinks he is as huge as a Rotti! Small dog, big ego!


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

DaniHutch said:


> I'm always being watched!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222424
> View attachment 2222425
> View attachment 2222426
> View attachment 2222427
> View attachment 2222428



Hehe!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere downstairs..


----------



## najse22

Sleeping in their hammocks.


----------



## Bling It

Hogging my chair!


----------



## Bling It

DaniHutch said:


> Thank you! He is the quiet beggar! On the other hand, he thinks he is as huge as a Rotti! Small dog, big ego!



My little dog is the same. It's called Big Dog Syndrome, lol.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the tile floor


----------



## tnguye78

Breathing down my neck while I lounge on the couch and she's laying on the rest.


----------



## Waffle65

Licking the edge of the coffee table.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are eating..


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping in the hallway & the other is sleeping next to me


----------



## Bling It

Curled up on the chair beside me.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Miss89

Sitting right next to me


----------



## jeszica

DaniHutch said:


> I'm always being watched!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222424
> View attachment 2222425
> View attachment 2222426
> View attachment 2222427
> View attachment 2222428



Haha!


----------



## jeszica

Just finished rolling on bed...messy fur!


----------



## No Cute

frick&frack said:


> one is sleeping in the hallway & the other is* sleeping next to me*



Love all the cuddle bugs out there.

At our house, the little mouse is running in her wheel, the kitten just went outside, the guinea pig is sleeping, and the bunny is rambling around the house and stretching her legs after a long day in her hutch.


----------



## puddinhd58

Just chillin.......


----------



## frick&frack

No Cute said:


> Love all the cuddle bugs out there.
> 
> At our house, the little mouse is running in her wheel, the kitten just went outside, the guinea pig is sleeping, and the bunny is rambling around the house and stretching her legs after a long day in her hutch.


^I agree.  sounds like you have quite a collection at your house...just like my brother & SIL.  they just added lizards to their menagerie 



puddinhd58 said:


> Just chillin.......


^I love hunting dogs!

-----

one is inside getting a drink, & the other is still outside


----------



## No Cute

puddinhd58 said:


> Just chillin.......



Gorgeous.



frick&frack said:


> ^I agree.  sounds like you have quite a collection at your house...just like my brother & SIL.  they just added lizards to their menagerie
> 
> 
> ^I love hunting dogs!
> 
> -----
> 
> one is inside getting a drink, & the other is still outside



We do.  Our second cat really made for a full house until she passed, but now we need a new friend  But I'm not adding due to finances.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddling up against me.


----------



## Bling It

Little Bunk is curled up on my chair beside me, kitty #1 is asleep in bed, kitty #2 is eating, birds are snoozing and mini horse is at my gate hoping to get more food.


----------



## frick&frack

they're sleeping in front of the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on the couch.


----------



## MissChiara

My 3 kitties and 2 dogs are here with me in the garden!
Dogs are playing together,kitties are relaxing!


----------



## kenzibray

At the vet. She got ahold of an ACE bandage and swallowed one of the clips


----------



## frick&frack

one just laid down next to me & the other is lying in front of the fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out to the patio..the other is cuddling up next to me.


----------



## Bling It

Little Bunk is laying on the back of my chair, 1 kitty is looking out the window, other kitty is outside somewhere. I think the horse has gone to bed.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Candice0985

both kitties are at home in the air conditioning, it's supposed to be 41 degrees celcius with the humidity. I hope people in the GTA keep their pets indoors and not outside exposed to the heat!


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside...hopefully doing their business


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are upstairs.


----------



## MrsTGreen

On the arm of the couch taking a cat nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is playing with a toy...the other is hiding somewhere..


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out


----------



## Bling It

Little Bunk is snoozing on the back of my chair after his big walk, kitty is annoyed because she wants him to play.


----------



## nino gal

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

one is late eating his breakfast & the other is outside


----------



## pixiejenna

curled up on top of a bunch of junk


----------



## Bling It

Sitting at the door, hoping ill let him out. I will not. E letting him out because he only wants to go out there to bark his head off.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## No Cute

At our house, Bunny is bopping around checking everything out because she was in lock down for a couple days for being naughty.  She's very happy right now.



pixiejenna said:


> curled up on top of a bunch of junk



What a beauty!


----------



## Bling It

Snoozing on the chair beside me.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## hermes_lemming

Both are taking a nap.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping next to me & the other is sleeping in front of the fan


----------



## Binkysmom




----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hiding..somewhere..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on my bed.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Dog is playing, cat napping


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out


----------



## MainlyBailey

Being taught proper manners- introduction


----------



## nino gal

refuse to move even an inch...


----------



## pixiejenna

My cat has rendered me too the recliner as his personal pillow for the past few hours.


----------



## boxermom

sleeping pretty much all day. The grandkids have worn him out.


----------



## Bling It

He's zonked out on the chair next to me. All the walking he's done this last few days has caught up with him. (Well, he only has little legs).


----------



## frick&frack

watching a movie with my nieces


----------



## Candice0985

my 2 cats are at home window stalking the birds that are eating out of the feeder in my garden....is it weird that I bought this bird feeder to keep my cats entertained throughout the day!?


----------



## Firebird!

the cats are sleeping (and I have to do that, too)


----------



## Bling It

Staring at me, trying to convince me it's food time.


----------



## pursesgalore

Stalking me for some of my ice cream


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in the room with my nieces


----------



## kenzibray

Hopefully sleeping & being good!! Our breeder is puppy sitting while we're on vacation. 

she did great on the 9 hour car ride there


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other is upstairs..I think.


----------



## Bling It

Just chillin'


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving himself a bath..the other is napping on the couch.


----------



## Candice0985

Sweetpea83 said:


> One is giving himself a bath..the other is napping on the couch.



I read this to say "one is giving birth...the other is napping" lol!! Clever's cat is about to give birth so I guess I have that on the mind


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the floor in front of the fans


----------



## beachgirl38

Laying around all day - both my dogs!  So hot here - we have a/c on, but they are just lazy lumps lately!


----------



## Noi_82

Napping


----------



## frick&frack

they're sleeping...as usual


----------



## Bling It

Laying beside me on the chair, his fav spot.


----------



## Sweetpea83

candice0985 said:


> i read this to say "one is giving birth...the other is napping" lol!! Clever's cat is about to give birth so i guess i have that on the mind



:greengrin:


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside...before it starts raining


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is running around like a maniac..the other one is watching him, lol.


----------



## Lushi

Running around, following me


----------



## Lushi

My golden is have skin irritation this season, worried, candy and didi is playing hide,and seek.... I think


----------



## No Cute

A funny few minutes here: 

Kitten was licking Bunny and Bunny was licking a pillow.  Then Bunny tromped around, and Kitten decided to play and paw (no claws) at her.  Bunny was not a fan and got mad.  Now Kitten is stalking Bunny, who is the biggest pet in the house.  It won't go well for Kitten.


----------



## Bling It

Little Bunk has wind and its way too cold to open the windows. I'm in B I G trouble!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## frick&frack

they're barking at the firecrackers


----------



## lazeny

Both are sleeping.


----------



## grace04

My cat Riley is scraping the floor around his food dish after drinking some water.  His next move will be to rapidly bang his hind leg on the wall next to the water dish - it's required every time he drinks.


----------



## frick&frack

looking out the sliding glass door & barking half-heartedly


----------



## emcosmo1639

One is sleeping like an angel, the other is running around like a maniac, playing fetch with all of my hair rubber bands!


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is cuddled up against me..the other is playing with a box. :greengrin:


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the cool tile floor


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is cuddling up next to SO..the other is looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is still outside


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Chewing on a rawhide.


----------



## jeszica

Pleading to play fetch Part 1




Pleading to play Part 2


----------



## lazeny

My senior pom is napping, which she does most of the day. While our  lab puppy is running around our living room downstairs.


----------



## chunkylover53

jeszica said:


> Pleading to play fetch Part 1
> 
> View attachment 2251282
> 
> 
> Pleading to play Part 2
> 
> View attachment 2251285



Aww, can't say no to that face!


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping next to me & the other is sleeping in front of the fan in the living room


----------



## Love4MK

Probably begging for Cheerios ...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## krawford

Laying next to me on my bed asleep


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other is trying to kill a bug that got inside.


----------



## frick&frack

they're barking at something outside


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Beside me on the couch snoozing while im petting him.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is sleeping beside me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving himself a bath and the other is upstairs..somewhere.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on their beds


----------



## pursesgalore

Napping as usual!


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping by the front window & the other is sleeping next to me


----------



## jeszica

Both sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are out of sight..probably hanging out in SO's office.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Bling It

Guarding his Schmacko.


----------



## frick&frack

one is finally eating his breakfast, & the other is outside


----------



## sthrncin

Watching the birds outside and chirping at them.


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping next to me & the other is sleeping on a bed


----------



## ladysarah

Lady Beatrice up to no good...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are looking out windowsill at the rain.


----------



## pursesgalore

Grooming herself!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the tile in front of the fan


----------



## princesspig

She's on my lap, sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Candice0985

Lady was in her kitty condo watching the sprinklers water the lawn, and Tuck was under my bed sleeping of breakfast when I left for work


----------



## .pursefiend.

At the groomers


----------



## Jujuma

Sleeping and waiting to pull my behind out of bed for a nice walk. We stayed up too late watching a silly movie on Lifetime. And it was a chick flick, their least fav!


----------



## needloub

napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other is giving herself a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something they can see from the front window


----------



## needloub

sleeping


----------



## vacaybaby

Snoring!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me in bed..the other is hiding out.


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping in front of the fan & the other is sleeping on his bed


----------



## Bitten

He's probably snoozing on the bed like he knows he's not supposed to 

He won't have heard yet (despite crazy dog-ESP) but I've booked him in for a haircut this Saturday, so he can go from this:




to this:


----------



## frick&frack

they're napping on the cool tile in front of the fans


----------



## needloub

napping


----------



## needloub

annoyed that he can't find my mother's dog (another mini Schnauzer)


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Playing tug/keepaway with the neighbors dog.


----------



## gingerwong

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Relaxing by SO.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are at my parents house.


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the cool tile floor


----------



## needloub

watching tv with my father


----------



## Sweetpea83

needloub said:


> watching tv with my father



Miss seeing photos of your cutie...

--

Both are drinking water.


----------



## needloub

^I really need to post some pics!


----------



## ladysarah

Bitten said:


> He's probably snoozing on the bed like he knows he's not supposed to
> 
> He won't have heard yet (despite crazy dog-ESP) but I've booked him in for a haircut this Saturday, so he can go from this:
> 
> View attachment 2278383
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> View attachment 2278384



Ha ha ha! Love it ! Before and after pictures are the best. Here is lady Beatrice. She likes to get on the bed first when the linen gets changed....


----------



## Bitten

ladysarah said:


> Ha ha ha! Love it ! Before and after pictures are the best. Here is lady Beatrice. She likes to get on the bed first when the linen gets changed....


 
 Of course she does! She's helping out really, just making sure it's puur-fect for when you go to bed  

What a pretty lady she is!!


----------



## pursesgalore

Chloe was sleeping...



but she felt me taking pictures and woke up...



As you can see by the look on her face, she is not happy with the paparazzi!


----------



## needloub

laying next to me after his walk


----------



## needloub

playing after eating


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

pursesgalore said:


> Chloe was sleeping...
> View attachment 2288288
> 
> 
> but she felt me taking pictures and woke up...
> View attachment 2288289
> 
> 
> As you can see by the look on her face, she is not happy with the paparazzi!



Awww. How old is she? Mine is staring at the door hoping the dad comes home.


----------



## wren

Sleeping on the couch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are being lethargic...relaxing on the couch..


----------



## needloub

relaxing after their walk


----------



## frick&frack

they're exploring outside


----------



## pursesgalore

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Awww. How old is she? Mine is staring at the door hoping the dad comes home.



She is 6 yrs old


----------



## dusty paws

chinchillas are asleep, rosie is on her cat perch looking out the window.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

dusty paws said:


> chinchillas are asleep, rosie is on her cat perch looking out the window.



Love chinchillas!! Had them growing up.


----------



## Love4MK

Bunny is snoozing in the kitchen and my sister's pups are running amuck in the backyard.


----------



## pursesgalore

Stalking me, following me from room to room


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Eating!


----------



## Stilettolife

Probably running around my apartment for her daily exercises, or sleeping.


----------



## littlekitteh

Both dogs are asleep next to me (they love it when daddy is away as it means they get to sleep on a bed!), one cat is out hunting/partying/sleeping with his other owner, other cat and little kitty are asleep in DD2s room.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddling up next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

laying in front of the fans on the cool tile floor


----------



## needloub

playing after going for his morning walk


----------



## frick&frack

napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the cool tile floor


----------



## asianjade

My pet died this morning. So sad!


----------



## frick&frack

asianjade said:


> My pet died this morning. So sad!


^sorry 


-----

lying near me...hoping I'll feed them soon


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is playing with a toy..the other is laying next to me.


----------



## 336

chewing each others faces


----------



## lazeny

She just had her 2nd meal and after goofing around (and me enjoying taking pictures) she's finally asleep.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## lazeny

Going crazy inside her crate. Sigh


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Sharing tortilla chips with me


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

asianjade said:


> My pet died this morning. So sad!



Oh no. My condolences.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Lushi

Fashion dog out


----------



## cherrycookies

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2305426
> 
> Fashion dog out



Awww! This is so cute! He looks like a designer at his fashion show LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Twitching in his sleep


----------



## needloub

playing with my parents' dog


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing in front of the fans


----------



## pursesgalore

Taking her morning nap


----------



## MrsPPS

What I came home to earlier...




... the result of Harry (the cat) learning to use the electronic cat flap to go out, but being too scared of the opening click to be able to come back in!!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

MrsPPS said:


> What I came home to earlier...
> View attachment 2307441
> 
> 
> 
> ... the result of Harry (the cat) learning to use the electronic cat flap to go out, but being too scared of the opening click to be able to come back in!!



Aww.. poor kittie. But funny!







pursesgalore said:


> View attachment 2307223
> 
> 
> Taking her morning nap



What a cutie!


----------



## Candice0985

MrsPPS said:


> What I came home to earlier...
> 
> View attachment 2307441
> 
> 
> ... the result of Harry (the cat) learning to use the electronic cat flap to go out, but being too scared of the opening click to be able to come back in!!



awww poor Harry! I think he needs to practice his electronic door skills


----------



## ladysarah

MrsPPS said:


> What I came home to earlier...
> 
> View attachment 2307441
> 
> 
> ... the result of Harry (the cat) learning to use the electronic cat flap to go out, but being too scared of the opening click to be able to come back in!!



Sorry I hope I am not being cruel - it is funny!
Lady Beatrice waking up from  a restorative nap


----------



## frick&frack

they're napping on the tile floor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## lazeny

Gnawing on her chew rope. My Lucy is teething.


----------



## frick&frack

one is snoozing on his bed, the other is sleeping next to me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hiding out.


----------



## Candice0985

when I left for work the two of them were rolling around on my bed playing


----------



## lazeny

Sleeping. We finally tired her out after her evening walk.


----------



## frick&frack

happily napping


----------



## pixiejenna

Using me as his personal pillow


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is upstairs with SO..the other is next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

on is sleeping next to me & the other is napping in front of the fan


----------



## Lemonbee

Harry is ridiculously cute


----------



## affairoftheart

Sleeping like a baby.


----------



## Tzarina

Sit above my head on a pillow fast asleep. Be-Bs a slug of a dog but I love her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping..the other is giving himself a bath.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddling up next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside exploring


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out the windowsill..the other is relaxing on a chair.


----------



## pursesgalore

Up under the blanket asleep


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the tile floor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere upstairs..


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Firebird!

all cats are sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

one just came in to get a drink & the other is still outside


----------



## sbiamonte

My 2 lb Yorkist is trying to take over our king size hotel bed lol


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Candice0985

Lady is sittings in her bocks with head chin propped up staring out the window and Tucker is having a lazy Saturday and won't let me make my bed!!!!


----------



## LVBagLady

Smitten is eating.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing away


----------



## Candice0985

Tuck was sleeping on my bed and Lady was sitting on the arm of my couch looking at me a I left for work with big eyes...trying to convince me to stay home it's still the weekend it's not Monday


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddling up next to me.


----------



## vinbenphon1

two are sleeping and one is on border patrol...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere upstairs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is drinking water..the other is cuddled up against SO.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## needloub

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

watching the rain wishing they could go outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is sitting on a chair..the other is hiding somewhere..


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in front of the fans


----------



## vinbenphon1

Resting their eyes. Its very exhausting having to unpack new furniture.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Jujubay

This is how she take a nap after giving me a scare yesterday night. Thank god it was just a bee bit.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are looking outside..at the rain.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## Bitten

Telling mummy to get off the computer and rub me!!


----------



## Bitten

Searching for monsters, I think...or maybe some little snack he's hidden away behind the curtains...


----------



## AlwysSublime

Cat: Using the litter box (I wouldn't make that one up)

Dog: Laying in bed!


----------



## Mabbine

Our cat is currently sleeping on his favorite place in my room, which is on top of the television.
While our dog is also sleeping already below the bench with his favorite mat. They can get along together well just mind their own businesses.


----------



## Firebird!

still napping on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## lazeny

My Lucy just farted. Whew!


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping next to me & the other is sleeping on one of the beds


----------



## pixiejenna

Zorro is playing with my birthday balloon, he always dose the cutest things when I don't have my phone you know if I go get it he'll stop.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are acting like fools..running around.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other is cuddled up next to SO.


----------



## frick&frack

napping away with full tummies


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on the couch.


----------



## chessmont

After-breakfast nap.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## precious_raat

Afternoon nap


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Curled up on the floor by me napping peacefully.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## vinbenphon1

hiding from the antenna man..


----------



## sbiamonte

Sucking on her toy lol


----------



## Allibus

Spending a day at the vets having her diabetes checked out.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are laying next to SO.


----------



## frick&frack

napping & enjoying the cool breezes from the rain


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is sunbathing by the patio door..the other is sleeping on a chair.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## tropics007

*They just turned 11 weeks yesterday & are playing outside & getting into everything. 

Black & White pup is named Avalon
Brindle is named Bella

Both puppies are girls and are boxer/lab mix.*


----------



## frick&frack

tropics007 said:


> *They just turned 11 weeks yesterday & are playing outside & getting into everything.
> 
> Black & White pup is named Avalon
> Brindle is named Bella
> 
> Both puppies are girls and are boxer/lab mix.*


^awww...little cuties!


-----

eating their dinner


----------



## pixiejenna

My Z is licking his daddy's head.


----------



## akemibabe

Snoring in his bed.


----------



## AnnZ

Growling at the neighbors pulling into their driveway.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere downstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## fuzzymummy

Lola - sleeping
Oliver - sleeping
Vivo - sleeping
Zoe - sleeping
Bigger -  'sploring


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other is somewhere hiding out.


----------



## needloub

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

one is half-heartedly barking at something & the other is standing next to him...they're outside


----------



## MissChiara

We are on the beach!





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clevercat

Nap times for everyone except the kittens, who are having a spurt of the kitten crazies and racing around like maniacs.


----------



## vinbenphon1

One is grooming and the other two are on patrolling the fence line...


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is cuddling up next to SO..the other is giving himself a bath.


----------



## tweety32976

Resting in the garage..


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside & 1 of them is barking half-heartedly at something


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other is hiding out somewhere.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving the other a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are sunbathing by the patio door.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## MrsTGreen

Taking a cat nap on the arm of the couch.


----------



## oggers86

Elsa is snoozing, Elise is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## frick&frack

lying near me...they know I'm going to leave soon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## needloub

looking outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other is hiding out somewhere..


----------



## gingerwong

Sleeping


----------



## pixiejenna

using me as a human pillow


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving herself a bath..the other one is laying next to SO.


----------



## needloub

laying down after eating


----------



## .pursefiend.

Wrestling


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hiding out somewhere upstairs.


----------



## soccergirly87

All four dogs are laying down.  Not sure what the two guinea pigs are doing!


----------



## sally.m

Sailor and Darcy are outside somewhere. Drummond is asleep on the sofa with his daddy., having just licked the bowl from my apple crumble and cream.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping by the patio door.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Strawberryplums

Currently sleeping in his basket,I'm guessing tho that he's going to leap on to the bed any minute...yup he's just leapt up&#10084;&#65039;&#128062;


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving herself a bath..the other is relaxing on a chair.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## dooneybaby

Watching mommy give herself a pedicure.
My Chloe is such good company!


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## tangowithme

Mosche is snoozing on his very own chair, after spending all last night snoozing on my stomach. I have a cramp in my left foot. 

He sings those awful cat songs, but I think it's due to him being deaf in his old age.


----------



## weekender2

Taking clothes.from the laundry basket and strewing them about the house.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are sunbathing by the patio door.


----------



## needloub

getting a bath by DH


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping in front of the fan & the other is napping in the kitchen


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating and the other is laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## .pursefiend.

Hogging the bed..not just any bed. MY bed!


----------



## affairoftheart

Sleeping, I think. Can't wait to get home and cuddle him.


----------



## egak

It's currently 10.22pm where I am, so my dog should be curled up in bed asleep.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Weekend shopper

Eating her breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

dozing & watching the rain


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other napping on a chair.


----------



## needloub

sleeping next to DH


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping by the fireplace.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are looking at the Christmas tree..up to no good..smdh..


----------



## purseonal

One dog is snoring in front of the wood-burning stove and the other wants me to throw his stuffed squirrel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on couch.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying on the floor..the other is giving herself a bath.


----------



## Necromancer

They're not doing much of anything - sleeping, cleaning or looking out the window.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Necromancer

I think they're all snoozing.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Caz71

Sleeping all day!! Its a rainy cooler day


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping by the Christmas tree.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving himself a bath...the other one is eating.


----------



## leasul2003

Jasper is chasing Bella around and she's thinking of ways to kill him quietly in his sleep.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Jasper is chasing Bella around and she's thinking of ways to kill him quietly in his sleep.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## Necromancer

Not much of anything right now.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Waiting for their dinner...


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## needloub

laying down, ready for his evening walk


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Relaxing on the couch.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere downstairs..probably messing with the Xmas tree ornaments..


----------



## frick&frack

they're sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Relaxing on the couch.


----------



## doctorsparkles

Always asking for food!


----------



## amber_j

Snoozing on the sofa. We just moved back to the UK and I think the excitement of it all has caught up with her!


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## chessmont

sleeping off breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping next to me, & the other is getting a drink


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping on a chair..the other is eating.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping next to me on couch.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## princesspig

Sleeping - she's very tired after having played in a couple of meters of snow.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is hoping I'll give him a treat


----------



## amber_j

Sleeping on my chest, pretty much immobilising me for the next 20-30 minutes  ;o)


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping next to me, the other is sleeping on his bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lounging around..


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## bnjj

One is sound asleep on my lap, which is not good as I am freezing and have not had breakfast yet.  I need to get up, put some slippers on and have something to eat but he looks so darn comfy how can I make him move?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddled up next to SO..they have missed him.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Jebo

The baby is sleeping next to me


----------



## frick&frack

playing with my uncle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lounging around.


----------



## lazeny

Waiting for their meal.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Jebo

Playing with her "cousin" the Boxer !


----------



## hermes_lemming

chasing his tail..


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## nori west

i have a greyhound, and a kitty. a greyhound is basically like a giant cat in temperament.  they are both snoozing.


----------



## 94107

Tried to take my place in a cuddle with my DH!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## pollekeskisses

either eating or sleeping, the hard life of a guinea pig. LOL, or well all 11 of them.


----------



## frick&frack

they're curled up asleep & keeping warm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## PJ86

snoring on the sofa right next to me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## Julija

Relaxing on our dinner table


----------



## frick&frack

Julija said:


> Relaxing on our dinner table


^what a funny pic!


-----

napping next to me


----------



## Jebo

Sitting next to me in the train and watching what's outside


----------



## frick&frack

visiting with everyone & hoping for table scraps


----------



## madamefifi

Sylvia has recently discovered sewing machine bobbins and they are her new favorite toy! She's got one in the hall right now. She especially likes the kind that still have thread on them because they are fun to unwind and make a mess with.

She must've known I was talking about her because she's just abandoned her bobbin and jumped into my lap for a cuddle. FYI, stepping on a bobbin in bare feet hurts almost as much as stepping on a Leggo.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Jebo

Sleeping next to me on the bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other..no idea!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Eating their third ball of grass today.


----------



## vinbenphon1

lazing around outside. It is 10:10pm and 96.8 degrees farenheit here.


----------



## *schmoo*

sleeping on my bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping by the patio door.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Jebo

Playing and destroying his toys in the living room


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping in the kitchen & the other is napping on the back porch


----------



## hermes_lemming

Guarding "mama"


----------



## Jasmine K.

Begging me for some of my cereal


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside...one is barking half-heartedly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

visiting with my tenants


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving herself a bath..the other one is purring next to me.


----------



## lazeny

She's staring at me waiting for her meal.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddled up next to SO.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## littlesmurf

Miaowing for more food even though he was only fed half hour ago.


----------



## luv2run41

My 4 year old Samoyed, Koda, and my 3 year old Havanese, Hero>  
Hero loves to cuddle in Koda's soft, thick hair.  Who wouldn't?  Wherever Koda goes, Hero follows.  Hero Loves to snuggle.


----------



## luv2run41

a few more....


----------



## luv2run41

I can't stop now haha!!





My third do, LEXI


----------



## Sweetpea83

luv2run41 said:


> I can't stop now haha!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My third do, LEXI



Cute babies!






One is eating...the other...hiding out.


----------



## poshwawa

Resting and relaxing &#128568;


----------



## frick&frack

luv2run41 said:


> I can't stop now haha!!


^they're sweet together!


-----

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Eating


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is napping on his bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are hiding out somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on the floor..next to SO...the other is hiding out.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping next to me & the other is sleeping in another room


----------



## hermes_lemming

Just sitting quietly at my side.  He is my shadow.


----------



## gingerwong

Sleeping on the couch with me.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink, & the other is napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is purring next to me..the other is laying on a chair.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Weekend shopper

Sleeping in her bed.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Jasmine K.

Sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

one is halfheartedly barking at something outside, & the other is watching


----------



## Weekend shopper

Eating.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## *schmoo*

smooshing a sofa cushion and practically sitting on top of my head


----------



## SouthernLV

Sleeping on top of me as usual.


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Looking at me angry, I just cut their nails.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Asleep in front of the fire.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding somewhere upstairs.


----------



## *schmoo*

watching TV.  sort of.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving himself a bath..the other is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are purring next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## *schmoo*

barking


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving the other a bath.


----------



## Poth

Sprawled out in my office after their walk.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Wrestling with his rawhide chew


----------



## dooneybaby

Sleeping on mommy's leg while I do some internet shopping.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


Both are eating.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Kahluakonabuddy

Kahlúa is fast asleep on his favorite bed. Other one is asleep snoring louder than the television in the other room.


----------



## ladysarah

Lady Beatrice is very annoyed with the rain....


----------



## whateve

This has happened more than once. I think I'm going crazy. I was cooking dinner and Twinkie (cat) was walking on the table. I went over to pet him and he jumped down into a chair. I went back to cooking and ten minutes later, I hear him outside scratching at the door to come in. How did he get outside? I checked all the doors. They were closed.


----------



## cvw1004

Doggie has just climbed onto the bed and has managed to hog the duvet. Honestly, how do they manage it every time? Even with a superking bed, DH and I end up on the edge.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping near me..the other in sunbathing by patio door.


----------



## frick&frack

eating dinner


----------



## Noneeta

Checking out the paper bags.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are snuggled up next to SO.


----------



## frick&frack

Laying next to me


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## *schmoo*

napping on the sofa


----------



## Lienke

licking their bowls to find some hidden food I guess


----------



## frick&frack

Watching the rain


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving herself a bath..the other is laying next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

one is snoozing on the back porch & the other is sleeping in the front room


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating and the other one is napping.


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Napping in his bedroom.


----------



## hermes_lemming

chewing on his 5th bone - trying to forget about his vaccinations and microchipping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## beautyinlaw

Napping while I slave away at work to pay for all the nice things he enjoys.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## alyssa18o6

Hiding because he's scared of the wind from the snow storm


----------



## Ladybug09

Sleeping on his towel. We got back from a walk 30 min or so ago.


----------



## Ladybug09

beautyinlaw said:


> Napping while I slave away at work to pay for all the nice things he enjoys.



Lol!


----------



## Ladybug09

ojoy said:


> Mine is sleeping like a baby
> Between my cheeks!! Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2144765



Hilarious!


----------



## frick&frack

Playing with my tenants' dogs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Relaxing next to SO.


----------



## *schmoo*

lying in the dark upstairs


----------



## frick&frack

Playing fetch with my neighbor


----------



## alyssa18o6

Trying very hard to get Mommy's ice cream...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## vinbenphon1

alyssa18o6 said:


> Trying very hard to get Mommy's ice cream...


ahahahahh


----------



## vinbenphon1

resting after their nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are eating.


----------



## frick&frack

one is outside & the other is sleeping in the front room...I think


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## LVlover01

Trying to sleep while I take a pic of her lol


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Firebird!

napping in the sun


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on the couch.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddling up next to each other.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other is eating.


----------



## *schmoo*

lying on the floor


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## hermes_lemming

taking a lil siesta right by my rear


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## TLeela

Sleeping


----------



## clevercat

After dinner nap times. I am enjoying the peace and quiet, knowing it won't last long!


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping on the back porch & the other is napping by me


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Sleeping on the bed


----------



## swtdevlgrl

Staring at me


----------



## krawford

Laying near my feet waiting for bedtime.


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving himself a bath..the other is hiding somewhere upstairs.


----------



## Chrismis

He's in the backyard, at the top of our slope transfixed on something...I think it may be a possum.


----------



## frick&frack

outside playing with the neighbor's dog


----------



## .pursefiend.

Stuffed herself under my nightstand and is now taking a nap smh


----------



## krawford

Sleeping on the sofa that they are not supposed to be on!!


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other just walked outside


----------



## hermes_lemming

sleeping on my ankle


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping next to me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napping.


----------



## Poth

Dogs barking, cats sleeping, chickens dust bathing!


----------



## batfish

Purring whilst lying on the bed (not at all spoilt, this is the minimum standard she expects!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out the window sill..the other is purring next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping on his bed & the other is getting a drink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddled up next to SO.


----------



## BonBonz

Wrestling, and the little one is winning!


----------



## Poth

Daisy the shepherd mix is chewing her bone, Olive is cuddling with me!


----------



## cougster

Kitty is doin Yoga, ON MY FACE.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in the front room


----------



## Poth

Cats are laying in windows, dogs are hanging out with me, chickens are being insane as usual!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sulking because pappa has gone out&#8230;


----------



## baglover1973

my pug and my pug mix are napping together.....couldn't be cuter.  chihuahua is in my lap and bulldog is sleeping in her dad's recliner.


----------



## mbernstein

Howling uncontrollably due to tummy troubles


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving himself a bath..the other is laying next to me.


----------



## vinbenphon1

mbernstein said:


> Howling uncontrollably due to tummy troubles


awww poor baby, what has happened?


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## mbernstein

vinbenphon1 said:


> awww poor baby, what has happened?


Not quite sure, vet believes she may have eaten some new blooming thing in the backyard. Its been a fun couple of days. Having to take her into the shower and spraying her down . Seems she's on the mend now though, which is good!


----------



## Poth

Being too quiet... I should go check to see what naughty things they're up to.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping next to each other.


----------



## clevercat

After dinner nap time. The silence is just blissful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is on FIL's lap..the other is eating.


----------



## *schmoo*

Barking softly


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Someone got a new toy today


----------



## lifestylekitty

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Someone got a new toy today
> View attachment 2597271


Cute dog!




--


Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## maddie66

Sitting patiently in front of his basket of toys!


----------



## akemibabe

Sleeping


----------



## vinbenphon1

waiting for a tit bit off the dinner plate..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping near the fan & the other is sleeping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is on FIL's lap..the other is hiding under the dining table.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping


----------



## *schmoo*

barking


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Firebird!

napping in their baskets


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside barking at something


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing in the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are purring next to me.


----------



## BalLVLover

Sleeping on a towel on the floor next to the tub where I am enjoying a bubble bath.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping under the fans


----------



## *schmoo*

taking a siesta on the sofa


----------



## frick&frack

one is barking excitedly at the neighbor who just arrived home, & the other is tagging along


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both laying next to me.


----------



## chessmont

Some wandering around bored but they don't want to go outside because it is windy and they hate the wind.


----------



## TraGiv

Napping


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## RochRumRunner

Trying to take it easy. He might have pulled a muscle on a walk with our five year old boy. The delight on a bulldogs face to be able to sprint for 10' is hilarious. A face only a mother could love.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both laying next to me.


----------



## sdkitty

Sweetpea83 said:


> Both laying next to me.


one cat on each side of me sleeping while I watch The Blacklist


----------



## chessmont

after waking ME up with a howlfest at 4 AM, they are sleeping like angels while I am up on tpf can't get back to sleep. (people with hound breeds probably know to what I am referring)


----------



## RochRumRunner

Resting after his vet appointment.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping in the back seat


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth is lazing in his cat tree hammock and the girls are out causing trouble most likely.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddled up with DH.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere upstairs.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Bathing my stepson with kisses, lol!


----------



## pukasonqo

luna is having her marathon beauty sleep
boo is outside, contemplating skinks


----------



## frick&frack

Swimming


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping


----------



## darena

Eating


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are purring next to me.


----------



## Tarhls

Sleeping and snoring


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mine too.  Both are sleeping and the little one is snoring like a lumber mill


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth is laying on my feet cleaning, Elise is asleep in her carrier and Elsa is outside.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are eating.


----------



## vinbenphon1

sulking because its raining..


----------



## Mininana

Cuddling!


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving herself a bath..the other is somewhere hiding.


----------



## RochRumRunner

Still at the vet. They placed the screw three times in his knee. There's nothing like "Third times the charm"
We just want him home, safe and feeling better.


----------



## thatsme123

Both fast asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere downstairs..


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

No idea..somewhere downstairs..


----------



## krawford

Looking through the patio door waiting to come in.


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## needloub

Sweetpea83 said:


> No idea..somewhere downstairs..




laying down on his rope


----------



## *schmoo*

Not eating her dinner


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in front of the fans


----------



## krawford

Just took them on a ride around our property on our gator.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are eating.


----------



## schadenfreude

Licking her bum.


----------



## *schmoo*

Acting nervous because of the smoke detector beeps


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Just finish eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are laying on the bed with me.


----------



## Jujubay

Pookie controlling the remote


----------



## SouthernLV

Kicked him out into moms rooms. I wanted the bed to myself


----------



## lazeny

I just had my 2 dogs spayed. They're both sleeping w/ the ecollars on.


----------



## *schmoo*

Biting her leg


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere downstairs.


----------



## Fahrina

Sleeping cozily.... So the house is really quiet.


----------



## clevercat

This won't last long, but everyone is sleeping off their dinner. Silence, an all too rare occurrence here.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Waffle65

Licking the carpet.


----------



## Freckles1

Dog fighting!!!! Tussle tussle!!


----------



## boxermom

digging another hole in the backyardullhair:


----------



## Freckles1

Chillin'


----------



## PewPew

Hiding behind a curtain, but giving herself away as her tail quivers in excitement. I will let her "surprise" ambush me soon


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## PewPew

Post-ambush victory nap


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is laying down next to me


----------



## Candice0985

Begging for my fajitas!


----------



## *schmoo*

^Awww.  

Barking quietly


----------



## PewPew

Candice0985 said:


> Begging for my fajitas!
> View attachment 2643518



Those eyes!  What a cutie. (I'd be begging too-- yum!)

Heart is MIA. She knows a bath is planned...


----------



## Candice0985

PewPew said:


> Those eyes!  What a cutie. (I'd be begging too-- yum!)
> 
> Heart is MIA. She knows a bath is planned...



lol she knows those eyes get her the chicken! one fajita ended up being a veggie instead of chicken  I washed the hot sauce off and she loved it....she's lucky she's cute!


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is licking the other's neck.


----------



## PewPew

Inspecting her new mangos box


----------



## *schmoo*

Hiding upstairs


----------



## chessmont

Sleeping, as usual.  My dogs sleep at least 12+ hours a day


----------



## Theren

This...


----------



## PewPew

Theren said:


> This...



What a doll! Looks like your cutie has kneeled to say a bedtime prayer!

"Dear CeilingCat, Thank you for my family...
But more treats please. Ok. Thx. Bye!"


----------



## Theren

Lol!! She curls up with me on the couch like this.. At 17 years old.. She just wanted loves..


----------



## zoejellybean

Chompin' away on a treat!

If you haven't already watched it, the "Sad Dog Diary" on YouTube is a hilarious video (it's not sad)


----------



## PewPew

Theren said:


> Lol!! She curls up with me on the couch like this.. * At 17 years old.. She just wanted loves*.



 Awww, Sweet lady!! My girl (around 13 yo) has finally started wanting snooze with me. I can't admit this in my real life, but we're getting a larger bed just for her ... She's only 7 pounds but she "needs" her own pillow & her friends (rabbit & banana) with her... Love her so much my heart hurts 

May you have many more years of cuddles with your beautiful girl!



zoejellybean said:


> Chompin' away on a treat!
> 
> If you haven't already watched it, the "Sad Dog Diary" on YouTube is a hilarious video (it's not sad)



Love this vid!


----------



## PewPew

"helping" wrap my Father's Day gift


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is playing with some string..the other is napping on the couch.


----------



## TraGiv

Lying next to me. One on one side of me and the other on the other side of me. &#128522;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## PewPew

Staring at her "window boyfriend" (neighbor's red tabby boy).


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sleeping in their baskets coz its raining.


----------



## PewPew

Pouting after her pedicure.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is on the back porch looking out at the rain


----------



## *schmoo*

refusing her dinner


----------



## Rina337

Being a terror...


----------



## krawford

winding down


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping..the other is hiding somewhere..


----------



## Freckles1

Standing watch over the yard!!


----------



## Freckles1

Guarding the grill


----------



## LuvManoloB

All three of mine are sleeping soundly on the couch next to me.


----------



## PewPew

Beautiful pups, Rina337 & Freckles1! 

My girly's giving me the cold shoulder-- She's in "prison" tonight (with me in bedroom w/ door closed) b/c she's been scaring my guests at night (opening their door & chattering)


----------



## PewPew

Snacking


----------



## Lisa<3

Sleeping


----------



## hermes_lemming

This was last mon.  I'm doing the LDR thing with my beau.  While I was getting ready to leave, "our" cat actually woke up and waited for me.  I did a double take and continued getting ready but she just sat there patiently.

She somehow knew I was leaving and wanted to say "bye".  She has never done this before.  After I left, my bf told me she was peaking out the window, looking for me.


----------



## Asscher Cut

Laying on the pillows I gave them (read: they stole from me forever).


----------



## baglover1973

peanut is laying next to me, Bailey is eating, daisy is chewing a bone and beans is sleeping in the recliner.


----------



## Nanciii

biting my fingers.


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## frick&frack

they're zonked out


----------



## *schmoo*

refusing dinner, grrrr


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on the bed.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping in front of the fans


----------



## pixiejenna

Using me as a pillow


----------



## PewPew

Patrolling 



Lisa<3 said:


> View attachment 2663090
> 
> 
> Sleeping



 what a sweetie pie! 



Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2669131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biting my fingers.



 ferocious!


----------



## frick&frack

enjoying their morning nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to DH..brats.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Snoring on the bed...


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking at a squirrel through the window..the other is watching DH cook in the kitchen.


----------



## sally.m

Wow, my new kittie just farted. Not the silent type either.  There was a pop and a stink, she is so Unladylike.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## kcarmona

Being very bad, the usual.


----------



## shinenim

I needed this! Yesterday I rescued an ex breeding dog (Maltese) which was abandoned by the rubbish chute. Her nipples are still sore and she is so tiny and skinny I can see her bones. I believe she has just given birth and the puppies are taken awAy from her. 

Anyway, now she is in my care.. I brought her for grooming and she smells good now. But she is restricting herself to dark corner like under the table and she doesn't eat not drink so last night I force fed her with honey water using a syringe. She hasn't ate anything since I took her in last afternoon till now and she doesn't eat. 

This morning it was raining and there were thunderstorms so I just wanted to check if she is fine but realize she is wide awake and keeps scratching her face, her neck, her ears and licking her paws. There's no fleas and ticks and her bedding are new. She is clean shaven. 

Any idea why? I've never taken care of ex breeding dog before all I know is that they've been caged up all their lives.


----------



## *schmoo*

begging for food


----------



## forever.elise

Lulu loves the wind in her face!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *schmoo*

shinenim said:


> I needed this! Yesterday I rescued an ex breeding dog (Maltese) which was abandoned by the rubbish chute. Her nipples are still sore and she is so tiny and skinny I can see her bones. I believe she has just given birth and the puppies are taken awAy from her.
> 
> Anyway, now she is in my care.. I brought her for grooming and she smells good now. But she is restricting herself to dark corner like under the table and she doesn't eat not drink so last night I force fed her with honey water using a syringe. She hasn't ate anything since I took her in last afternoon till now and she doesn't eat.
> 
> This morning it was raining and there were thunderstorms so I just wanted to check if she is fine but realize she is wide awake and keeps scratching her face, her neck, her ears and licking her paws. There's no fleas and ticks and her bedding are new. She is clean shaven.
> 
> Any idea why? I've never taken care of ex breeding dog before all I know is that they've been caged up all their lives.




Was she checked by a vet before you adopted her? She might not be used to getting groomed. My dog tends to lick her paws after they're shaved. And hats off to you for rescuing her.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing in front of the fans


----------



## Candice0985

kcarmona said:


> Being very bad, the usual.
> 
> View attachment 2679145



they think this is where the treaties are kept


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> Wow, my new kittie just farted. Not the silent type either.  There was a pop and a stink, she is so Unladylike.



that's okay, the other day Lady (not living up to her name) sharted her pants LOL. she went to toot and a bit came out...I only realized because it scared her so bad that she started running around the room going eeeeeeeee and then I realized what had happened. I had to clean her bum off for her, I literally LOLd


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other is laying next to me on the couch.


----------



## *schmoo*

eating her breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

napping on their beds


----------



## authenticplease

Sleeping on my foot


----------



## Firebird!

my cats are fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

one is snoozing in front of his favorite fan, & the other is snoozing in front of the sliding glass door enjoying the rain


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping by me & the other is sleeping on his bed


----------



## SouthernLV

Sleeping at end of my bed.


----------



## Freckles1

Being wild!!


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing in front of the fans


----------



## *schmoo*

eating her first course of dinner


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me & not sure where the other one is...


----------



## rshelton13

Vinny is fighting with my daughter trying to take her blankie and heating pad.  He is SO spoiled.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





He's a four year old chi-poo.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping in front of his favorite fan, the other is sleeping next to me


----------



## *schmoo*

kicking me


----------



## frick&frack

they're passed out on their beds


----------



## sunnysideup8283

My hunny Julian isn't feeling good so he's sleeping on a pillow. 

Big dog stepped on him


----------



## katiel00

One of them is being a little trouble maker (pictured) The old man is snuggling with me


----------



## vinbenphon1

thinking


----------



## rshelton13

Under the couch.  He's upset because he wants me to put out the heating pad or a blankie for him to lie on.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## *schmoo*

sleeping on the floor


----------



## FelixItsHot

Probably sleeping. Nobody else is home, so the cat has a run of the house. Luckily she's not a jumper. I left her food on the counter once and rushed out the door for work. She didn't even hop up to eat it...felt so bad!


----------



## forever.elise

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rshelton13

Playing with his ball


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink, the other is sleeping in front of his favorite fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddled up next to me.


----------



## *schmoo*

barking loudly


----------



## chessmont

milling around hoping to get lucky if some of our food gets dropped on the floor...


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## hermes_lemming

Having one hell of a dream.  LOL, he is on his back, paws dangling in the air, and the pup is out cold.  I can see his lips moving, he is growling from time to time, paws twitching and tail wagging!  OMG. This dog...


----------



## Candice0985

We are having a lazy day watching a movie


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping in front of his favorite fan, & the other is napping in his favorite spot by the door (wishing for the days to return when he can nap on the back porch)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Wishing they could go outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving herself a bath..the other is relaxing on dining chair.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

One is off sulking in the corner after just getting his nails trimmed


----------



## frick&frack

they're outside for last call


----------



## *schmoo*

barking


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is playing with a new toy DH bought him..the other one is looking at him.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thinking


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping by me & the other is napping on his bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

On the windowsill looking at the pouring rain.


----------



## *schmoo*

lounging somewhere upstairs


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing in front of the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are acting super hyper..playing with the new toys I got them. :greengrin:


----------



## lovieluvslux

sniffing my feet.  silly doggie.


----------



## frick&frack

they're passed out


----------



## rshelton13

In his house next to my bed zonked out



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are laying next to DH..they missed him.


----------



## frick&frack

napping near me


----------



## Fimpagebag

Hunting the elusive phantom deer mouse...


----------



## clevercat

Sssshhh! Everyone is asleep.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Fast asleep my baby. She just took me on a long walk


----------



## frick&frack

Fimpagebag said:


> Hunting the elusive phantom deer mouse...



cute beagles


----------



## Fimpagebag

frick&frack said:


> cute beagles



Actually one is a Beagle-Basset and the smaller one is a Jack Russell Terrier.


----------



## BPC

Fimpagebag said:


> Hunting the elusive phantom deer mouse...



lol.. great pic.


----------



## BPC

*The Force Is Strong With This One* (said in her best Darth Vader voice).


this is an older pic but he looks like this each time he comes out of his bath..lol..


----------



## frick&frack

BPC said:


> *The Force Is Strong With This One* (said in her best Darth Vader voice).
> 
> 
> this is an older pic but he looks like this each time he comes out of his bath..lol..



so cute!


----------



## asiatica

^^ Adorable!

Mine is under the bed. During summer he prefers to lounge there as it is cooler but the second he hears me make a move to get off my bed he'll come out and beat me to the door.


----------



## *schmoo*

hiding upstairs


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping in front of a fan, & the other is sleeping by me


----------



## BPC

frick&frack said:


> so cute!





asiatica said:


> ^^ Adorable!
> 
> Mine is under the bed. During summer he prefers to lounge there as it is cooler but the second he hears me make a move to get off my bed he'll come out and beat me to the door.



Thank you!


----------



## BPC

For the last few hours.. 

Zzzzzz.....


----------



## Kalos

Watching TV...


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## *schmoo*

napping on my leg


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping on his bed & the other is getting a drink


----------



## Freckles1

Two are sacked out and the other one is keeping watch!!


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping next to me, & the other is sleeping in the front room


----------



## hermes_lemming

Given me the stink eye cuz "mama" is working vs shutting off the light and sleeping like a sensible person.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is purring next to me..the other is hiding out.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## BPC

staring at me- he wants to play.


----------



## frick&frack

they're both getting a drink


----------



## three bags full

Sound asleep


----------



## Candice0985

frick&frack said:


> they're both getting a drink




I misread this at first to read they're both getting drunk lol.


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> I misread this at first to read they're both getting drunk lol.



hahaha :giggles:


----------



## shiny_things

Pouncing all over the place in the garden trying to catch the flying ants.


----------



## *schmoo*

Barking at the delivery man


----------



## renza

Woofing in his sleep! :giggles:


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## chessmont

After breakfast nap


----------



## Goodfrtune

Sleeping on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping in front of his favorite fan, & the other is napping by the porch doors


----------



## hermes_lemming

Taking siesta #3 (we got up 5 hrs ago)


----------



## chessmont

hermes_lemming said:


> Taking siesta #3 (we got up 5 hrs ago)



My dogs sleep more than they do anything else!


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out the on the windowsill..the other is giving himself a bath.


----------



## Lisa<3




----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## hermes_lemming

chessmont said:


> My dogs sleep more than they do anything else!


Wait til they get older, lol. My first dog slep majority of the day towards the end.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lisa<3 said:
			
		

> Aww


----------



## chessmont

hermes_lemming said:


> Wait til they get older, lol. My first dog slep majority of the day towards the end.



I have 2 that are 14-1/2, 3 that are 9-1/2 and some younger ones.  The first two groups mentioned sleep ALL the time


----------



## *schmoo*

eating dinner


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on the back porch enjoying the cool rain


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Sleeping In a circle.


----------



## hermes_lemming

chessmont said:


> I have 2 that are 14-1/2, 3 that are 9-1/2 and some younger ones.  The first two groups mentioned sleep ALL the time



Awww. Yea I remember you have quite a few.

I swear mine is the best watch/guard dog ever.

What's amusing is he really doesn't look it. He started exhibiting the behavior when he was a wee pup. Some strangers knocked the front door by accident (wrong unit) and this wee pup (half his size back then) guarded my body with his own n let out this german shepherd size bark. I was quite ill at the time and was sorta in n out of consciousness. 

Today he (almost a year later), he did it again. This time he nearly scared the bejeezus out of me, mt beau and "our" cat. We were just talking quietly on the phone. Pup was fast asleep. And suddenly he wakes up and starts barking again. His "german shepherd" size bark. My dog doesn't normally bark period. Maybe whine for an extra biscuit now and then but thats it.

His bark nearly gave us a heart attack. I couldn't hush him up. And a minute or two later, I heard a drunk female neighbor stumble her way indoors. How he sense and knew is beyond me. He is a good pup. Protects "mama".


----------



## chessmont

awww nice pup. Doing his job


----------



## frick&frack

they're napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other is hiding.


----------



## *schmoo*

refusing to come downstairs to be let out


----------



## Goodfrtune

Hiding in my closet because the painters are here.


----------



## frick&frack

napping in front of the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

happily napping


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying in his chair..the other is drinking water.


----------



## Miss89

I don't know.I'm on vacation without my dog,i miss him


----------



## *schmoo*

Further smooshing a sofa pillow down


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing by the front door..the other is laying next to DH.


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping in front of his favorite fan & the other is napping in the kitchen


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is on his favorite chair..the other is looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## blissedthistle

Sleeping, just coincidentally "happens" to be in the same room as me.


----------



## frick&frack

they just laid down for a rest


----------



## Kalos

Grooming...whilst sitting on top of me.


----------



## *schmoo*

eating her breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying on the bed with DH..the other one is eating.


----------



## frick&frack

napping happily


----------



## frick&frack

One is sleeping next to me & the other is sleeping on his bed


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing in front of the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are intrigued by something outside..hmmm..


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## GhstDreamer

On his plank sunbathing


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the cool tile in front of their favorite fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are sunbathing by patio door.


----------



## Freckles1

"Dog fighting" (rolling around and jumping off and on the couch)


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Relaxing with me on the bed.


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## coconutsboston

Laying across me with her head on my arm.  Not sure she understands the terminology of "lap dog".


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..I think..


----------



## frick&frack

they're both getting a drink


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping next to me, the other is sleeping in front of his favorite fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing next to me on the couch.


----------



## BunnyLove

Both are sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## poshwawa

Sleeping with eyes opened o_o


----------



## frick&frack

happily napping away


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping..


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping in the kitchen & the other is napping in front of his favorite fan


----------



## loubprincess

Both are sleeping


----------



## Zoe C

Spending the weekend with grandparents in the mountains


----------



## frick&frack

one is finishing his dinner & the other is getting a drink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping next to me & the other is sleeping on his bed


----------



## chessmont

driving me crazy barking at some workmen outside...


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing happily


----------



## frick&frack

Napping with my brother's dogs & my nieces


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on his favorite chair..the other is looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## frick&frack

they're napping by me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping..


----------



## frick&frack

enjoying their after-breakfast nap


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping..


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving herself a bath..the other is hiding somewhere.


----------



## sally.m

Flossy and Sailor are being naughty. Floss is playing with a live mouse in the hallway which has now been relocated to under the shed for safety reasons. 

I come back in the house and Floss is back to where the mouse had been cowering, and she is butt wiggling ready to pounce. Just as she does a little bird whooshes  past then gets caught by Floss. I chase her out into the garden where the birdie gets dropped. Thankfully it flies onto the fence then Sailor begins climb the gate to chase it. I lose chase when they go over into the neighbours. 

Normal morning with the youngsters. Drummond, bless him didnt lift his head from his breakfast. Wise old puss


----------



## hermes_lemming

Getting his ears rubbed by mama (me) since neither of us can sleep with mariachi music blasting next door.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying on floor next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping...


----------



## frick&frack

napping by me


----------



## Gimmethebag

Laying on our rug. Snorting and farting.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping..


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on his favorite chair..the other is drinking water.


----------



## BPC

Last night, after his first day with us and our other Bulldog, Blue.

These dogs are hysterical.. lol


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping near the fans


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Gimmethebag

BPC said:


> Last night, after his first day with us and our other Bulldog, Blue.
> 
> These dogs are hysterical.. lol


 Bulldog bellies and bulldog drumsticks.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping..


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink, & the other is sleeping by the front window


----------



## ScottyGal

Lying over my boyfriends legs snoozing


----------



## ScottyGal

This!


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their supper


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill & other one is relaxing on his favorite chair.


----------



## Sweetpea83

_Lee said:


> This!




Cute!


----------



## BPC

This..


----------



## ScottyGal

BPC said:


> This..



So cute and squishy


----------



## lovieluvslux

_Lee said:


> This!


OMG. This is so funny!


----------



## ScottyGal

lovieluvslux said:


> OMG. This is so funny!



This had my boyfriend and I laughing for ages .. he was demented by them!


----------



## frick&frack

BPC said:


> This..


^bullies are so adorable 


-----

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## BPC

_Lee said:


> So cute and squishy





frick&frack said:


> ^bullies are so adorable
> 
> -----
> 
> taking their after-breakfast nap




They really are "cute, squishy, and adorable" .. 

They're also very stubborn and refuse to listen unless there's a treat or toy involved ullhair:


----------



## frick&frack

^hehe


-----

they're both sleeping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## ScottyGal

Watching TV!,


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is sleeping by me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Relaxing on my Couch!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Escorting the girls to school.


----------



## Pillow8

Waiting for me to open his kennel 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Tinn3rz

Humping Lambchop. &#128533;


----------



## frick&frack

Happily snoozing


----------



## Freckles1

Fighting on the bed!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## Candice0985

Snuggling together &#128522;


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping under the covers on top of my legs


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Prince Harry is sad that his mom is upstairs



My dog Julian is being my cuddle buddy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## ScottyGal

Snoozing!


----------



## frick&frack

napping by me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Running amuck outside!


----------



## frick&frack

one is snoozing in front of his favorite fan & the other is sleeping by the porch door


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

eating their supper


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere upstairs..


----------



## luvprada

What they do the most - sleep!


----------



## Miss Burberry

One is sleeping and the other is cleaning her paws in her water dish.


----------



## ScottyGal

Eating his breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## BPC

^^ mine too. after breakfast nap. one in his crate, the other on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

^their life is so taxing...hahahahahaha


-----

they're outside exploring


----------



## Miss Burberry

Cleaning himself while cuddling with me and the other one is looking out the window.


----------



## frick&frack

they're back inside & having a nice drink now


----------



## BPC

Came home to this..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping on my Fav Lazy boy Chair?


----------



## ScottyGal

Lying on our bed, looking at the TV


----------



## frick&frack

barking at something outside


----------



## Miss Burberry

Cleaning each other!  So cute.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## ScottyGal

Playing with some kitchen roll


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

napping by me


----------



## Freckles1

Squirrel!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

eating their supper


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cuddled up next to DH.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## ScottyGal

Relaxing on his cat tree


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## Kalos

Sleeping with one eye open


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Running amuck outside!


----------



## Miss Burberry

Pawing at each other


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## ScottyGal

Looking out of the window


----------



## frick&frack

exploring in the garden


----------



## ScottyGal

Watching birds out the window


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other is napping.


----------



## Miss Burberry

Hugging the arm of the couch and the other is cleaning his tail


----------



## i love louie

Lil miss zora is curled up in hubbys neck sleeping away! Such a cutie pie =)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## ScottyGal

Snoozing in our spare bedroom which seems to have turned in to his bedroom


----------



## remainsilly

Winding-down from a truly impressive bout of energetic insanity.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Running amuck outside.


----------



## Miss Burberry

Sleeping in the sun


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## GhstDreamer

Staring while resting on the plank


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping on my boyfriends legs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## Miss Burberry

Chasing each other


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying next to me in the Study.


----------



## frick&frack

they're both getting a drink


----------



## Miss Burberry

Sleeping in the sun


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere upstairs..


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are sunbathing by patio door.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## Miss Burberry

Just waking up to keep us up all night


----------



## baglover1973

Daisy girl is eating, beans is napping on the sofa, peanut is in my lap. Bailey is bugging everyone trying to get some one to play with her &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## haruhii

Falling asleep on my desk


----------



## oggers86

Elsworth is suspiciously quiet which means he is either asleep or upto no good. Elise is asleep in the office and Elsa is patrolling the neighbourhood making sure all the other cats know she lives here now so she is the boss.


----------



## Love4MK

Last I checked she was running around like a maniac.  She's probably snoozing now.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on the bed with me..not sure about the other one.


----------



## ScottyGal

Relaxing


----------



## frick&frack

resting beside me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## Miss Burberry

Sunbathing


----------



## boxermom

sleeping on our bed so he can get us up all night.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sleeping in his fav position


----------



## ScottyGal

Watching TV lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill..the other one is napping.


----------



## Mininana

Sleeping!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddled up next to DH.


----------



## laciexo

Kneading her cat bed


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping.. It's a hard life


----------



## Chanel522

Both huas are relaxing &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Licking the empty ice cream tub


----------



## frick&frack

they're both happily snoozing


----------



## jusscurious

yeah


----------



## frick&frack

^haha!


-----

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Miss Burberry

Making a scratching post out of many things other than their scratching post.


----------



## ScottyGal

Eating some biscuits


----------



## Sweetpea83

Laying next to me on couch.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sitting looking out window


----------



## Miss Burberry

Looking out the open windows


----------



## ScottyGal

Eating


----------



## DeadSetBabes

Sleeping... On my head :/


----------



## Miss Burberry

Sleeping between my legs


----------



## frick&frack

they're out on the back porch...one is barking, & the other is watching


----------



## baglover1973

She's making little pug snores and snuffles in my ear


----------



## ScottyGal

Sitting with his daddy, watching The Apprentice


----------



## Candice0985

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2786525
> 
> She's making little pug snores and snuffles in my ear


awww!



_Lee said:


> Sitting with his daddy, watching The Apprentice



haha too funny, he sure is a lap cat!


----------



## wekilledcouture

My little grace Kelly is on her lounge where she waits whilst I'm outside 
	

		
			
		

		
	





-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## baglover1973

wekilledcouture said:


> My little grace Kelly is on her lounge where she waits whilst I'm outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786562
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Grace Kelly  what a great name for a little cutie!!!


----------



## baglover1973

_Lee said:


> Sitting with his daddy, watching The Apprentice




Cute!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chomping on a Himalayan chew. He handled his first official vet visit  like a champ.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My new Lab puppy is contentedly sleeping on my lap while my Rottie is curled up beside my feet chewing her bone!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Both my cats are napping. &#128564;


----------



## Miss Burberry

Running amuck in the house


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## BPC

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2786525
> 
> She's making little pug snores and snuffles in my ear



awww.. love me some puggies!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Nuzzling  my butt since it broke my phone this morning. Ah the joys of puppyhood.


----------



## baglover1973

BPC said:


> awww.. love me some puggies!!



they are sweethearts ...look at your bulldog!!! I die!!!


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## ScottyGal

Napping


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere upstairs.


----------



## Jasmyn

_Lee said:


> Napping



Awwww.....That's way too cute!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Today we have dog trick or treating in town...you can't tell but he really does love being clothed


----------



## hermes_lemming

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Today we have dog trick or treating in town...you can't tell but he really does love being clothed
> View attachment 2790592



Lmao! What is he or she? A canine pinata? Hmm well then that would mean beating which isn't good. OK I give up. What is the very tolerant pooch supposed to be?


----------



## ScottyGal

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Today we have dog trick or treating in town...you can't tell but he really does love being clothed
> View attachment 2790592



So cute! He looks like a little caterpillar lol


----------



## Miss Burberry

They love the laundry room, even when I leave out dirt clothes.


----------



## ScottyGal

Chilling


----------



## frick&frack

They're outside barking at something


----------



## hermes_lemming

Snoozing in his new thundershirt.  Lol it actually  works..


----------



## wekilledcouture

Cuddling daddy 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sunnysideup8283

hermes_lemming said:


> Lmao! What is he or she? A canine pinata? Hmm well then that would mean beating which isn't good. OK I give up. What is the very tolerant pooch supposed to be?




Lmao your the 2nd person that asked if he was a piñata!  He was a caterpillar and he really does love to be clothed. Otherwise he catches a chill and shivers.


----------



## 318Platinum

Eating and drinking and staring at me in between bites and sips.


----------



## wekilledcouture

Watching moths! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on his fave chair..the other is laying next to me.


----------



## Miss Burberry

Sleeping on my pillow


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## wekilledcouture

Making a bunch of noise. But everytime i go see what she is up to. She just lies down and rolls over. 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

exploring outside


----------



## Miss Havisham

She's sleeping on a hot radiator.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sleeping. Lol we're both recovering from the trip.


----------



## wekilledcouture

Play time! At 1230 am  


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hermes_lemming

LOL still recovering from meeting my "other" pet - beau's cat. Have to say it was super entertaining to watch.  My dog is 18 months old and "our" cat is 7 yrs old.  Long story short, pup kept his distance.  There were a couple Hallmark moments where both animals sniffed each other timidly nose to nose.

However when the pup got too close, kitty hissed.  But man, was kitty jealous!  If my beau spent too much time with my dog (in her opinion), "meow, Meow, MEOW!!"


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> LOL still recovering from meeting my "other" pet - beau's cat. Have to say it was super entertaining to watch.  My dog is 18 months old and "our" cat is 7 yrs old.  Long story short, pup kept his distance.  There were a couple Hallmark moments where both animals sniffed each other timidly nose to nose.
> 
> However when the pup got too close, kitty hissed.  But man, was kitty jealous!  If my beau spent too much time with my dog (in her opinion), "meow, Meow, MEOW!!"



sounds like a really promising first meet! if they went nose to nose and only a hiss it sounds like they could live together eventually!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Candice0985 said:


> sounds like a really promising first meet! if they went nose to nose and only a hiss it sounds like they could live together eventually!



Yea that's what my beau said. To be quite honest, it surpassed my expectations  (which were nilch as my pup is usually frightened of cats (they jump super high n smell different ) plus he is naturally a chicken). Apparently the cat used to play with my beau's niece's dog when she and her father (my beau's brother) came and lived with my beau. He said they chased each other around the yard.

So we shall see. The cat was definitely jealous of the dog, which was sorta funny to watch. She completely ignored me while the dog was around. And my dog generally gave her a wide berth. But 2-3xs he would sniff her ever so gently and she would sniff back, hence the Kodak nose to nose moment.  I wish I took a pic. Maybe next time. 

At least they were in the same room together.


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea that's what my beau said. To be quite honest, it surpassed my expectations  (which were nilch as my pup is usually frightened of cats (they jump super high n smell different ) plus he is naturally a chicken). Apparently the cat used to play with my beau's niece's dog when she and her father (my beau's brother) came and lived with my beau. He said they chased each other around the yard.
> 
> So we shall see. The cat was definitely jealous of the dog, which was sorta funny to watch. She completely ignored me while the dog was around. And my dog generally gave her a wide berth. But 2-3xs he would sniff her ever so gently and she would sniff back, hence the Kodak nose to nose moment.  I wish I took a pic. Maybe next time.
> 
> At least they were in the same room together.



definitely a promising first meet! and good news all around. i bet if they ended up living together they would be snuggle buddies eventually


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing on their favorite chair.


----------



## Nkh1

Sleeeeeping guarding their dog toys


----------



## ladysarah

Lady beatrice is refusing to go out for her usual garden patrol. The fireworks are a bit too much for the little darling


----------



## Candice0985

ladysarah said:


> Lady beatrice is refusing to go out for her usual garden patrol. The fireworks are a bit too much for the little darling




Poor Lady Beatrice. It's probably for the best if she stays in if there's fireworks so she doesn't get scared.


----------



## Miss Burberry

trying to get into the closet


----------



## ScottyGal

Lazing on top of his cat tree


----------



## Nkh1

_Lee said:


> Lazing on top of his cat tree




Awe looking comfy


----------



## hermes_lemming

Candice0985 said:


> sounds like a really promising first meet! if they went nose to nose and only a hiss it sounds like they could live together eventually!



Thank you.  That's what my beau says.  LOL they really took to one another.  My beau insisted on holding the leash whenever he accompanied us on our walks.  And when it was time for bed, lol my pup settled into the crook of his arm and both of them were out snoring.. LOUDLY.  Unfortunately sometime in the middle of the night, my pooch farted right into my beau's face.    I was mortified in the morning when he told me.


----------



## DiamondBaby

enjoying a chicken leg.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing next to me.


----------



## Miss Burberry

One is sleeping on the couch and the other on the bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill..the other is napping on his favorite chair.


----------



## ScottyGal

We are playing with the Gucci ribbon that came with my new bag - he has good taste


----------



## ScottyGal

Watching me play Xbox


----------



## Freckles1

Looking for any tasty morsels that may have fallen on the ground &#128540;


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

One is getting a drink & the other is sleeping on his bed


----------



## frick&frack

eating breakfast


----------



## Miss Burberry

Sleeping on my lap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere upstairs..


----------



## Meeka41

In the yard supposed to be going potty .....so they can come in and go to bed ....instead she's barking


----------



## Miss Burberry

Somehow my 2 cats are taking up the entire couch


----------



## i love louie

Miss Burberry said:


> Somehow my 2 cats are taking up the entire couch



Lol. My kitty loves the top of the couch.


----------



## wekilledcouture

Playing with her straw. She has so many toys. But her favourite is a straw.


----------



## Meeka41

Looking at me ...she wants more food but her vet put her on a diet&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

wekilledcouture said:


> Playing with her straw. She has so many toys. But her favourite is a straw.



One of my cats favorite toys is a stick! Of all the toys...that's what she prefers! 

--

One is napping on the couch and the other is eating.


----------



## frick&frack

They're zonked out


----------



## McLoverly

Roshi is sound asleep on my lap. He had an exhausting adventure at the dog park this evening!


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is on my lap...being clingy..the other is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## Miss Burberry

Sleeping on my pillow after I got out of bed.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast snooze


----------



## ScottyGal

"Why are you watching Real Housewives instead of petting me?!"


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

_Lee said:


> "Why are you watching Real Housewives instead of petting me?!"


aww shes so cute..ur cat is very pretty


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill..the other one is laying next to me.


----------



## ScottyGal

Licking the bowl my macaroni was in


----------



## frick&frack

enjoying their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Fimpagebag

Refusing to remain in the same frame as I try to take their picture!


:lolots:

First the Jack Russell. Natural camouflage in this weather....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Then the Beagle/Basset...


----------



## frick&frack

waiting for me to feed them


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are sunbathing by the patio door.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are on the windowsill enjoying the nice breeze.


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink, & the other is laying by me


----------



## FSUMOM

I have a Siberian Husky that is passed out at my feet. He is the biggest baby. He is huge but little dogs can intimidate him, ha!


----------



## FSUMOM

Fimpagebag said:


> Then the Beagle/Basset...



Cute fur babies!


----------



## conniec.4

She is drinking and wandering around...she just got home from the animal hospital, was very sick...she has an autoimmune disease where her body destroys her platelets,,,it's been a long road, but hopefully she will be ok...


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping on the couch..the other one is giving herself a bath.


----------



## i love louie

Sorry to hear that conniec. I hope your baby gets better =)


----------



## frick&frack

Happily napping


----------



## i love louie

frick&frack said:


> Happily napping



I wish I could nap all day like my kitty =)


----------



## Candice0985

this was last night, but Lady is probably doing this again right now lol.


----------



## i love louie

Ahh such a cutie pie!


----------



## frick&frack

napping on the back porch


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

sleeping on my lap and snoring loud


----------



## Miss Burberry

Kneading me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to my laptop...the other is eating.


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is playing with a toy..the other one is on the cat tree.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Stealing my pillow and spot to lay next to my fiancé


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is somewhere upstairs..the other one is napping on his favorite chair.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sleeping... yes on his back. Eyeroll!


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## chelleart

Napping


----------



## keenersarmywife

Feeding her day old babies


----------



## i love louie

keenersarmywife said:


> Feeding her day old babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825394



Omg how cute!


----------



## i love louie

hermes_lemming said:


> Sleeping... yes on his back. Eyeroll!



He seriously sleeps like that? How funny


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill The other one is laying next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

waiting for their dinner


----------



## hermes_lemming

i love louie said:


> He seriously sleeps like that? How funny



Oh you have no idea. He L-O-V-E-S sleeping on his back. It's quite funny. It gets even more hilarious when his paws and tail start wagging in. Plus he starts "grring" and gives  soft woofs. Smh.

He is very calm and quiet when he is awake. So his vivid puppy dreams have me bewildered.


----------



## i love louie

hermes_lemming said:


> Oh you have no idea. He L-O-V-E-S sleeping on his back. It's quite funny. It gets even more hilarious when his paws and tail start wagging in. Plus he starts "grring" and gives  soft woofs. Smh.
> 
> He is very calm and quiet when he is awake. So his vivid puppy dreams have me bewildered.


  haha. remember that dog video a few years back where the dog was dreaming and then woke up and ran into a wall ?  I seriously wonder what they dream about. :wondering


----------



## hermes_lemming

i love louie said:


> haha. remember that dog video a few years back where the dog was dreaming and then woke up and ran into a wall ?  I seriously wonder what they dream about. :wondering



Jax sounds like he have a long animated discussion. Lmao


----------



## i love louie

hermes_lemming said:


> Jax sounds like he have a long animated discussion. Lmao



Lol. Sounds cute I bet. I think it's cute when zora snores


----------



## hermes_lemming

i love louie said:


> Lol. Sounds cute I bet. I think it's cute when zora snores



Awww... my beau thinks it's cute when I snore. He says I sound like a cat snoring. :/


----------



## i love louie

Aww... he must truly adore you =) I don't snore but I do talk in my sleep. I make no sense whatsoever haha. He always makes fun of my for it


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

lying on their beds


----------



## krissa

Sleeping under my covers.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleepy sleepy..


----------



## Caz71

Lying on floor next to hubby
Its summer and hot


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out the front door..the other one is eating.


----------



## i love louie

_Lee said:


> Sleepy sleepy..



She totally blends in with the blanket =)


----------



## frick&frack

They're sleeping on their beds


----------



## Lyra13

Chewing nylabones....in unison!


----------



## Miss Burberry

Trying to sleep on the keyboard while I am on the computer.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the back porch


----------



## BagItUp10

Sleeping in the couch


----------



## hermes_lemming

Being super uncooperative with digesting his flea pill. He ate 3/4s of it. Lol over a 3 day period. Tried bread, rice and peanut butter. :/

He is the only dog I know who eats the peanut butter n spits out the pill. Sigh


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> Being super uncooperative with digesting his flea pill. He ate 3/4s of it. Lol over a 3 day period. Tried bread, rice and peanut butter. :/
> 
> He is the only dog I know who eats the peanut butter n spits out the pill. Sigh



Try burying it in a cube of cheese! it works for my dad's newf!


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their supper


----------



## maddie66

hermes_lemming said:


> Being super uncooperative with digesting his flea pill. He ate 3/4s of it. Lol over a 3 day period. Tried bread, rice and peanut butter. :/
> 
> He is the only dog I know who eats the peanut butter n spits out the pill. Sigh




My dog is the same way (which is ironic, considering all the things he tries to eat that he shouldn't).  Only thing that has ever worked is those pill pocket treats they sell at pet food stores.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Candice0985 said:


> Try burying it in a cube of cheese! it works for my dad's newf!


Lol. My beau thinks that's not gonna work.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Yea tomorrow we're going to the vet so I'll just explain the dilemma and see what she suggests.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying in his favorite chair..the other one is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## Miss Burberry

Sleeping on my boyfriend's desk.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## GhstDreamer

Literally doing nothing.


----------



## Miss Burberry

Snuggling with us on the couch


----------



## hermes_lemming

Taking a nap from the vet visit. He was overstimulated, greeting all the BIG dogs (afghans and such) in the waiting room.  My pooch is a whopping 6.1 lbs with his winter clothes on. Then he got his nails clipped (vet did for free) and got all his extremities checked. Lol he was the biggest baby when the vet was examining him. He actually remembered the room and went "uh oh". He sat on my lap throught out most of the examination. Even then, he squirmed and whined  whenever he was poked n prodded. Eyeroll. Big baby.


----------



## Freckles1

Whining!!!


----------



## Miss Burberry

Sleeping under the heat vent


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## dooneybaby

The little girl you see in my avatar is resting on my leg right now, and every time I try to get up, she stretches out her paw, pushes my leg back down and gives me a little howl!
I really need to get up, exercise and cook dinner, but my little Chloe is being really, really bossy! :giggles::giggles:


----------



## frick&frack

waiting for me to feed them


----------



## MissFrosty

Sleeping as usual


----------



## ScottyGal

Playing with his toy, sliding all over the wood flooring!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Recovering from a slight accident earlier. I sat up and I don't know why but my dog then decides to hop on my straightening back like a monkey/cat. He never does that. So of course I try to catch him before he falls but he was all squirmy and next thing you know, he falls on my wooden floor on his back. I'm 5'4 so you guess the height of the fall. Fortunately I was kinda crouching, trying to prevent him from falling off my back

What worried me is that, he cried a bit once he hit the ground. I felt so bad and held him in my arms and did a full body check. Watched him walk. Then gave him some Metacam that I had around the house. 

He seems ok but he's still on close watch. He has been to emergency twice before because he has a weak back.  pulled a muscle each time from some rough housing, thus resulting in the vet giving me some metacam.


----------



## Mininana

hermes_lemming said:


> Recovering from a slight accident earlier. I sat up and I don't know why but my dog then decides to hop on my straightening back like a monkey/cat. He never does that. So of course I try to catch him before he falls but he was all squirmy and next thing you know, he falls on my wooden floor on his back. I'm 5'4 so you guess the height of the fall. Fortunately I was kinda crouching, trying to prevent him from falling off my back
> 
> What worried me is that, he cried a bit once he hit the ground. I felt so bad and held him in my arms and did a full body check. Watched him walk. Then gave him some Metacam that I had around the house.
> 
> He seems ok but he's still on close watch. He has been to emergency twice before because he has a weak back.  pulled a muscle each time from some rough housing, thus resulting in the vet giving me some metacam.




Oh no  I hope he's ok!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Meowing and lying in bed with BF and I


----------



## hermes_lemming

Mininana said:


> Oh no  I hope he's ok!!



Yea I'll know more tomorrow. Today he hasn't jumped onto the couch since the fall, which is fine because it's quite hard for him normally. I'm just babying him, letting him sleep everywhere, etc.

On a cute note he did something super adorable. I had him on my lap, looked him square in the eye and said "do you love mama?". Lol nuttin registered, no reaction from the dog. So then I asked "do you love me?" And he suddenly ran up to me and started pawing my face and licking me. 

Lol it was really cute. I've never did that to him before and probably will never do it again. Lol don't wanna spoil the memory.


----------



## Miss Havisham

My two kittens are destroying my christmas tree but I'm too lazy to get up and stop them.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Miss Havisham said:


> My two kittens are destroying my christmas tree but I'm too lazy to get up and stop them.



lmao!


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Swimming! We only have fish x


----------



## Mininana

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I'll know more tomorrow. Today he hasn't jumped onto the couch since the fall, which is fine because it's quite hard for him normally. I'm just babying him, letting him sleep everywhere, etc.
> 
> On a cute note he did something super adorable. I had him on my lap, looked him square in the eye and said "do you love mama?". Lol nuttin registered, no reaction from the dog. So then I asked "do you love me?" And he suddenly ran up to me and started pawing my face and licking me.
> 
> Lol it was really cute. I've never did that to him before and probably will never do it again. Lol don't wanna spoil the memory.




That's too cute. Consider getting him a staircase for the couch so that he doesn't have to jump much

My dog seemed to have back issues and I've had all sorts of theories going on by vets. Even the suggestion of surgery 

In the end, nothing a good massage couldn't take care of it!!


----------



## Samberry

My cat is sleeping on the sofa next to me. He's getting old now and when it's cold all he does is sleep bless him. Still goes mad for tuna though!


----------



## Miss Havisham

The kittens are obviously trying to kill each other (he was bashing her head with his paw and she was biting his ear). This time I intervened.


----------



## frick&frack

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I'll know more tomorrow. Today he hasn't jumped onto the couch since the fall, which is fine because it's quite hard for him normally. I'm just babying him, letting him sleep everywhere, etc.




Hope your little guy doesn't have any injuries.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Mininana said:


> That's too cute. Consider getting him a staircase for the couch so that he doesn't have to jump much
> 
> My dog seemed to have back issues and I've had all sorts of theories going on by vets. Even the suggestion of surgery
> 
> In the end, nothing a good massage couldn't take care of it!!


Ya when my finances get better. 





frick&frack said:


> Hope your little guy doesn't have any injuries.


I called the emergency vet and spoke to them. They said watch him for the next day or so. The meds are knocking him which is good in a way. Lol all he wants to do is sit on my lap and sleep.


----------



## frick&frack

hermes_lemming said:


> I called the emergency vet and spoke to them. They said watch him for the next day or so. The meds are knocking him which is good in a way. Lol all he wants to do is sit on my lap and sleep.




That's good. Staying calm should help him heal.


----------



## hermes_lemming

frick&frack said:


> That's good. Staying calm should help him heal.



Yea that's what I figure. He is super calm normally.


----------



## frick&frack

my boys are eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is on his favorite chair..the other one is laying next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## hermes_lemming

I'm happy to report that my lil boy has healed just in time for Christmas!   thanks to all the auntie TPFers n furry cousins who sent their well wishes.


----------



## Mininana

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm happy to report that my lil boy has healed just in time for Christmas!   thanks to all the auntie TPFers n furry cousins who sent their well wishes.




Yay!!


----------



## frick&frack

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm happy to report that my lil boy has healed just in time for Christmas!   thanks to all the auntie TPFers n furry cousins who sent their well wishes.



great news!


-----

my boys are snoozing on the back porch


----------



## ScottyGal

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm happy to report that my lil boy has healed just in time for Christmas!   thanks to all the auntie TPFers n furry cousins who sent their well wishes.



Great to hear


----------



## frick&frack

they're both getting a drink


----------



## drspock7

This....


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## hermes_lemming

Hiding from the cat. He has been smacked twice and hissed at 5xs. Lmao!


----------



## frick&frack

napping with my brother's dogs


----------



## hermes_lemming

Hiding from the cat. Who wants his bed. They both recieved beds from my beau. But of course the kitty wants jax's bed. Eyeroll


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me & the other one is playing with his new cat toy.


----------



## emilu

Hanging out at my parents house (who are petsitting while I'm on vacation). I miss the little guy!


----------



## ScottyGal

Sitting on the couch with BF and I


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on their new beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill The other one is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Whining cuz he got a bath. He had a poopy butt (constipation from xmas scraps). Cat was happy, going "neener, neener, neener".


----------



## Pjsproul

Snoozing beside me &#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564; she was up late last night bless her


----------



## frick&frack

enjoying their new beds...I'm so happy they like them


----------



## hermes_lemming

Waiting for papa (aka my beau) to replace the squeaker in his xmas toy. Lol already broke the first squeaker in the last 24 hrs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both laying next to their daddy who isn't feeling well.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is acting nutty..running around. The other one is looking at him..ha.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Napping. Already had an eventful few hours. This morning, a neighbor's dog decided to use my dog as a battering ram and literally rammed his face to a pole.

Last night, jax and kitty played with one another for several hours. It was really cute. My beau and I were falling over one another laughing. Basically jax had the puppy crazies and kept zooming to kitty and back. And poor kitty kept getting her claws stuck on the sofa and carpet. So she was rocking back and forth going "once I get free, you dog are dead..."


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on the back porch


----------



## Goodfrtune

One is cuddled up next to me and the other is roaming the house.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Correction, one is cuddling up with me and the other is under the covers cuddling my foot


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## bella601

Chewing a bone


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

One is running laps throughout the house like a deranged maniac, the other is laying in a actual lazyboy being lazy while WATCHING his daughter run through the room like deranged maniac. That is pretty much what happens daily. He seems annoyed by his own daughter LOL!! That alone is hilarious


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping by me


----------



## luvprada

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> One is running laps throughout the house like a deranged maniac, the other is laying in a actual lazyboy being lazy while WATCHING his daughter run through the room like deranged maniac. That is pretty much what happens daily. He seems annoyed by his own daughter LOL!! That alone is hilarious



What are they?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

luvprada said:


> What are they?


The father is shihtzu/bichon, the daughter is dad's mix and her mom is full blood shihtzu. She is standing at the stove at the moment waiting for ANYTHING to fall, grain of salt, piece of cheese, she will eat whatever hits the floor. The dad is laying on a heat register in the kitchen making the house smell like sorta clean dog. It's not even cold in the house, he's weird. I will post a pic of Kess and BellaBoo.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

The first pic is Kess, second is BellaBoo.


----------



## luvprada

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The first pic is Kess, second is BellaBoo.



They are adorable!  I have a grubber also. Drives DH crazy as he stands under my feet waiting for a crumb to accidentally fall. He is on a special diet for urinary problems so anything he gets is restricted but he is forever optimistic.


----------



## Irishgal

Getting ready to party.


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## luvprada

Hiding in their crates as they are scared of fireworks


----------



## frick&frack

one is getting a drink & the other is enjoying his new bed


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping again


----------



## SummerMango

Sleeping under my bed


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their new beds


----------



## frick&frack

Outside barking at something


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

One just came over to lay by me, & the other is sleeping on his bed


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping - seems to be an ongoing theme at my house as it is cold and miserable out


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Lying in my lap snoring


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on their new beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere upstairs.


----------



## luvprada

IN the yard


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sleeping in my arms


----------



## i love louie

Chilling in the laundry basket


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> Chilling in the laundry basket



hey pretty girl! how was Zoras first Christmas!? did the tree survive


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> hey pretty girl! how was Zoras first Christmas!? did the tree survive


 yes it did haha. how was yours Candice?


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> yes it did haha. how was yours Candice?



haha good to hear!
mine was good, I went to Nova Scotia for 10 days for Christmas to spend it with my Dad and sister. my mom kittysat Tuck and Lady. I missed them, but I left lots of presents for my mom to open with them on Christmas day


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> haha good to hear!
> mine was good, I went to Nova Scotia for 10 days for Christmas to spend it with my Dad and sister. my mom kittysat Tuck and Lady. I missed them, but I left lots of presents for my mom to open with them on Christmas day


 oh wow that sounds amazing!
if you have any cool pics from there I would LOVE to see!


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> oh wow that sounds amazing!
> if you have any cool pics from there I would LOVE to see!



i'll post a few when I get home


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> i'll post a few when I get home



Woo hoo!! I'll show the hubby too =) he is obsessed with anything travel related


----------



## frick&frack

They're both getting a drink since I just refreshed their water


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sleeping,  probably dreaming of kitty


----------



## SummerMango

Keeping me company while I fill boring forms &#128054;&#128150;


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep on their new beds


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for their dinner


----------



## luvprada

Lounging around


----------



## chessmont

Still sleeping off breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to DH on the couch..the other one is hiding in the cat tree.


----------



## luvprada

Grubbing the kitchen floor


----------



## frick&frack

they're sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill..the other one is eating.


----------



## i love louie

Ahhh they love to eat and look out windows.  Do you have a lil kitty window seat thing? My zora is mad at me for taking away the qtip that she stole from me. She was trying to eat it! Ahh noo! She is a trouble maker but I love her


----------



## McLoverly

My little guy is sound asleep. He's sprawled out across my bed making yipping noises and running in place


----------



## luvprada

McLoverly said:


> My little guy is sound asleep. He's sprawled out across my bed making yipping noises and running in place



Adorable


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## chessmont

Vociferously telling me the gardener outside is going to kill us all!


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## angellina2281

Snoozing Away. Lol


----------



## hermes_lemming

chessmont said:


> Vociferously telling me the gardener outside is going to kill us all!



Lmao!

Mine just puffed up his chest after told off a teenage german shepherd who likes to play rough.  Yes all 6 lbs of him!


----------



## chessmont

hermes_lemming said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Mine just puffed up his chest after told off a teenage german shepherd who likes to play rough.  Yes all 6 lbs of him!



Small dogs have no idea they are


----------



## hermes_lemming

chessmont said:


> Small dogs have no idea they are



I was actually quite surprised. He is usually very submissive and quiet. I think it's because the Gs actually snarled and started acting menacing.


----------



## kett

Watching my husband make drinks in hopes that he is going to let them lick the shaker.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## hermes_lemming

chessmont said:


> Small dogs have no idea they are



Nope.   Love him all the same.


----------



## Meeka41

She's looking at me because my 2yr old is on her back&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## hermes_lemming

Meeka41 said:


> She's looking at me because my 2yr old is on her back&#128532;&#128532;



Awww. That's one patient dog. Everytime I tried to ride "horsie" on one of the German Shepherds when I was a tyke, lol they always took a step away. They let me push them near the chair, but once they saw me lift a leg, lol they backed away.


----------



## Meeka41

hermes_lemming said:


> Awww. That's one patient dog. Everytime I tried to ride "horsie" on one of the German Shepherds when I was a tyke, lol they always took a step away. They let me push them near the chair, but once they saw me lift a leg, lol they backed away.




She's so over this little girl getting on her back she just gives in now ......but she gives me dirty looks like I'm on her back


----------



## hermes_lemming

Meeka41 said:


> She's so over this little girl getting on her back she just gives in now ......but she gives me dirty looks like I'm on her back


Hey at least your daughter succeeded. Lol I completely failed with three german shepherds!

However they were all very patient "babysitters". One was always with me. Stood as still as a statue as I placed flowers on their back. Let me lean against them as I read a book. Feigned interest as I jabbered on about the fish pond. But ride horsie? No way, no how. Not even for a millisecond! :/


----------



## Meeka41

hermes_lemming said:


> Awww. That's one patient dog. Everytime I tried to ride "horsie" on one of the German Shepherds when I was a tyke, lol they always took a step away. They let me push them near the chair, but once they saw me lift a leg, lol they backed away.




She's upset with me she won't look at me


----------



## hermes_lemming

Meeka41 said:


> She's upset with me she won't look at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861026



Lol I had to do a double take to figure out which end is up!


----------



## Meeka41

hermes_lemming said:


> lol i had to do a double take to figure out which end is up!




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## frick&frack

One is getting a drink, & the other is laying by me


----------



## Jujuma

Today is for my "baby" shih Tzu's, they're three and a half! They get to sleep in. I've been making them get up early and they hate the cold. So today they get to snuggle till they want...and mama gets to play on TPF! They are snoring away!


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Freckles1

Sunbathing on the couch &#9728;&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## ScottyGal

squeezing himself in between the open gap between sliding doors to my wardrobe - he loves sleeping and playing in  there! &#128568;&#128096;


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their supper


----------



## ScottyGal

Having a nap.. &#128573;&#128164;


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on their beds


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sleeping next to me


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## AraBelle

Waiting at the foot of the high chair for my son to drop something yummy.


----------



## Theren

Laying on my husband


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## Jck

He is sleep barking! Wonder what he's dreaming about.. &#128559;


----------



## SummerMango

Snoring softly in sync with her dad&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## frick&frack

They just came in to lay down on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## ScottyGal

Sliding all over the wood floor,  playing with a piece of string &#128513;&#128572;&#128008;


----------



## frick&frack

They're outside barking at something


----------



## hermes_lemming

Getting tons of neck scratches for being such a good boy cuz he sat still for mama


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

Asleep on their beds


----------



## Goodfrtune

Laying under the covers keeping my feet warm.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## chessmont

One is bugging me to eat way too early


----------



## frick&frack

eating their dinner


----------



## authenticplease

Sleeping on my lap


----------



## frick&frack

They've just come in to lay down on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Laying down beside me


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for me to feed them


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere upstairs..


----------



## Miss Burberry

Snuggling in my bed


----------



## frick&frack

one is sleeping by me & the other is sleeping on the back porch


----------



## sdkitty

my black cat is sitting in front of me on the coffee table staring at me, telling me he wants to be fed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are basking in the sun..by the patio door.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping happily


----------



## hermes_lemming

Nappin


----------



## Miss Burberry

I am currently doggie sitting for 3 dogies who are sleeping and my 2 kitties are hiding in their room.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep on their beds


----------



## minami

Sleeping n snoring lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is being ornery and the other one is looking at him. &#128568;


----------



## chessmont

one is standing millimeters from the space heater LOL.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## chessmont

Settling in for the night.  We turn in early here


----------



## hermes_lemming

Driving me batty. Woke me up last night with his fart. Puked today. Now scampering around my living room going "mama, mama, mama!!"


----------



## ScottyGal

Snoozing after having breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Enjoying a nap at home...wish I was there


----------



## hermes_lemming

Resting. Lol I let a handful of teenage girls who attend a nearby private highschool hold him and take a bunch of selfies. All their squeals of joy was a bit too much for him.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving herself a bath..the other is drinking water.


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Took a stroll in the snow and now they're knocked out. I had a Pomeranian (he passed away 3 yrs ago) who loved the snow. I really miss him on days like these.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





This blonde ball was my Romeo rolling in the snow...miss him &#128536;


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## inspiredgem

Wishing she was taller.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping snug on their beds


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

They're both getting a drink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hiding somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

They're zonked out for the night


----------



## SummerMango

Sleeping as usual hehe


----------



## chessmont

Sleeping off breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## hermes_lemming

Playing with a squeaker toy from my beau.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping on BFs pillow


----------



## hermes_lemming

Pouting


----------



## designer1

Tgif !


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## SummerMango

designer1 said:


> Tgif !
> 
> View attachment 2879096




Too cute &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SummerMango

Welcoming me home &#128054;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;, this is the same welcome I get if I go to my next door neighbor's for two minutes, to the store for 5 minutes, shopping few hours or vacation few days hehe. She has to hug and kiss me for a while at the door&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## hermes_lemming

SummerMango said:


> Welcoming me home &#128054;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;, this is the same welcome I get if I go to my next door neighbor's for two minutes, to the store for 5 minutes, shopping few hours or vacation few days hehe. She has to hug and kiss me for a while at the door&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879152
> View attachment 2879153
> View attachment 2879154
> View attachment 2879155


Aww yea. They have no concept of time, lol. My dog gets really sad whenever he sees me getting ready to head out.


----------



## Jck

Happy being my footrest &#128513;


----------



## frick&frack

They're outside...one is barking at something, & the other is watching.


----------



## SummerMango

hermes_lemming said:


> Aww yea. They have no concept of time, lol. My dog gets really sad whenever he sees me getting ready to head out.




So true and yes I can completely relate. My baby is the exact same way. Lately she just goes and hides under our bed but as soon as I open the door I have to hug and kiss her for a good 10 minutes hehe&#128514;&#128525;. I read and watched a CNN documentary about what our pets do when we are not home. It broke my heart.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other one is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## ScottyGal

Chilling in the sun


----------



## hermes_lemming

SummerMango said:


> So true and yes I can completely relate. My baby is the exact same way. Lately she just goes and hides under our bed but as soon as I open the door I have to hug and kiss her for a good 10 minutes hehe&#128514;&#128525;. I read and watched a CNN documentary about what our pets do when we are not home. It broke my heart.


Aww can you provide the name of the documentary? Lol my googling skills are sub par at best right now. Many thanks.


----------



## luvprada

One is sitting next to me chewing a bone. The other 2 are asleep upstairs. Crappy cold, rainy day


----------



## Jck

Demanding me to put away the phone and pet him instead..


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is being crazy..the other one is laying on couch.


----------



## SummerMango

hermes_lemming said:


> Aww can you provide the name of the documentary? Lol my googling skills are sub par at best right now. Many thanks.




So sorry for my late response as I was out all day. I hope you can see this link. Sorry it isn't a documentary, it was a YouTube video taken by gopro and featured on CNN. This broke my heart. 

http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2014/12/29/gopro-what-my-dog-does-when-i-leave.mike-the-intern


----------



## hermes_lemming

SummerMango said:


> So sorry for my late response as I was out all day. I hope you can see this link. Sorry it isn't a documentary, it was a YouTube video taken by gopro and featured on CNN. This broke my heart.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2014/12/29/gopro-what-my-dog-does-when-i-leave.mike-the-intern



Lol its superbowl sunday. Not a problem 

Video is sad.  my dog gave me the weirdest look when my phone started to howl.


----------



## SummerMango

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol its superbowl sunday. Not a problem
> 
> Video is sad.  my dog gave me the weirdest look when my phone started to howl.




Hehe I love the looks our pups gives us&#128054;&#128054;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;. Yes this video is really sad. My husband and I went away for 27 days to Hawaii in October. We had a pet sitter come home and take care of our baby but after watching the video we both feel so guilty and so bad about leaving her alone&#128584;. We do not have children and she is the center of our universe. We traveled with her in the car before, but never on a plane so we might have to start training her for that&#128150;


----------



## frick&frack

Enjoying their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving herself a bath..the other one is trying to tip my drink over.


----------



## SummerMango

Sweetpea83 said:


> One is giving herself a bath..the other one is trying to tip my drink over.




Hehe too cute&#128054;&#128054;


----------



## SummerMango

Following me and watching me like a hawk as I pack her dad's lunch &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128054;


----------



## Sweetpea83

SummerMango said:


> Hehe too cute&#128054;&#128054;



He does it if I don't pay attention to him...especially If I'm on my laptop.


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## SummerMango

Sweetpea83 said:


> He does it if I don't pay attention to him...especially If I'm on my laptop.




Too funny please take a pic next time &#128514;&#128514;. I want to see both hehe the one trying to give himself a bath and the other trying to tip your drink &#128054;&#128054;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Princess is taking a nap right now and shes snoring to


----------



## frick&frack

Looking at me...hoping I'll feed them soon


----------



## Miss Burberry

Meowing and rubbing against me to say good morning.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## hermes_lemming

Napping on my lap. His fav nap spot aside from my bed. Lol smh.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying on my lap...the other one is looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## kett

Farting. So much farting.


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> Farting. So much farting.




:lolots:


----------



## Miss Burberry

Running around the living room


----------



## Candice0985

kett said:


> Farting. So much farting.



omg too funny!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## chessmont

Hoping for a piece of pizza (not a chance)


----------



## Jck

Going crazy over his squeak toy


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## dooneybaby

I opened up my ottoman to put away a blanket, and guess who jumped in?


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is drinking water..the other one is laying next to me.


----------



## SummerMango

Snoring softly next to me &#128054;&#128150;


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eyeballing a squirrel...the other one is napping on the cat tree.


----------



## frick&frack

They're both sleeping by me


----------



## chessmont

milling around waiting for dinner (it's way too early they really start bugging me early)


----------



## Carson123

summermango said:


> snoring softly next to me &#128054;&#128150;




+1


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their supper


----------



## skumfuk

My cat is probably napping )


----------



## frick&frack

Resting after playing with my neighbor's grandsons


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are upstairs.


----------



## SummerMango

Fast asleep under my bed. She will wait till we are both fast asleep to jump on our bed hehe


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Napping near me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying on DH as he's napping...the other one is looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## frick&frack

They're outside for last call


----------



## frick&frack

They just came in, so they're both getting a drink


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping by me, & the other is getting a drink


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Jck

Missing me (he better &#128513


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing next to me.


----------



## SummerMango

Hiding under my bed &#128054;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## madamefifi

This is Steve (real name Bryce but since he pretty much lives at our house we call him Steve) and Butter (also legally our neighbors' dog) settling down for the night in our so-called dining room which, obviously, is not actually a dining room.. These dogs are well taken care of but are apparently not allowed indoors at our neighbors'. We let them spend the winter nights in our "dining room" with our (not pictured) beagle Sadie. It is getting down to 16 degrees F tonight and no dog should be outdoors. They would sleep on our porch all night if we didn't let them in. I love them.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> This is Steve (real name Bryce but since he pretty much lives at our house we call him Steve) and Butter (also legally our neighbors' dog) settling down for the night in our so-called dining room which, obviously, is not actually a dining room.. These dogs are well taken care of but are apparently not allowed indoors at our neighbors'. We let them spend the winter nights in our "dining room" with our (not pictured) beagle Sadie. It is getting down to 16 degrees F tonight and no dog should be outdoors. They would sleep on our porch all night if we didn't let them in. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894295




You're a kind person and I thank you for giving them a warm place to stay at night. I will never understand why pets are not allowed indoors....


----------



## madamefifi

Candice0985 said:


> You're a kind person and I thank you for giving them a warm place to stay at night. I will never understand why pets are not allowed indoors....




I know! I don't know if they have dog houses over there or what the situation is but those 2 would rather stay on our porch and we can't have that when it's so cold. Sadie's elderly so we let her in at sunset and the big yellow dogs come in at 10PM.  None of them are house-trained yet there is seldom an accident.  Butter and Steve might as well be our dogs IMO. They rarely go "home".


----------



## frick&frack

madamefifi said:


> This is Steve (real name Bryce but since he pretty much lives at our house we call him Steve) and Butter (also legally our neighbors' dog) settling down for the night in our so-called dining room which, obviously, is not actually a dining room.. These dogs are well taken care of but are apparently not allowed indoors at our neighbors'. We let them spend the winter nights in our "dining room" with our (not pictured) beagle Sadie. It is getting down to 16 degrees F tonight and no dog should be outdoors. They would sleep on our porch all night if we didn't let them in. I love them.



darling boys!!! 

I have 2 male yellow labs here.  I wish I lived closer to you.  I'd come get those boys so I'd have 4.  they're the best dogs.

I can't believe anyone would let their dog live outside...much less when it's freezing outside.  you're an angel to give them a loving & warm place to sleep.


----------



## lulilu

madamefifi said:


> This is Steve (real name Bryce but since he pretty much lives at our house we call him Steve) and Butter (also legally our neighbors' dog) settling down for the night in our so-called dining room which, obviously, is not actually a dining room.. These dogs are well taken care of but are apparently not allowed indoors at our neighbors'. We let them spend the winter nights in our "dining room" with our (not pictured) beagle Sadie. It is getting down to 16 degrees F tonight and no dog should be outdoors. They would sleep on our porch all night if we didn't let them in. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894295



They are so cute!  What is with the neighbors?  Do they know their dogs sleep at your house?  Does your local govt have laws about pets being out when it's so cold?  This upsets me so much, but you are so sweet and kind to take them in.  I wish you could keep them.


----------



## ScottyGal

madamefifi said:


> This is Steve (real name Bryce but since he pretty much lives at our house we call him Steve) and Butter (also legally our neighbors' dog) settling down for the night in our so-called dining room which, obviously, is not actually a dining room.. These dogs are well taken care of but are apparently not allowed indoors at our neighbors'. We let them spend the winter nights in our "dining room" with our (not pictured) beagle Sadie. It is getting down to 16 degrees F tonight and no dog should be outdoors. They would sleep on our porch all night if we didn't let them in. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894295



What a very kind thing to do! So wonderful that you keep these two babies from being stuck out in the cold


----------



## frick&frack

Staying with friends


----------



## luvprada

madamefifi said:


> This is Steve (real name Bryce but since he pretty much lives at our house we call him Steve) and Butter (also legally our neighbors' dog) settling down for the night in our so-called dining room which, obviously, is not actually a dining room.. These dogs are well taken care of but are apparently not allowed indoors at our neighbors'. We let them spend the winter nights in our "dining room" with our (not pictured) beagle Sadie. It is getting down to 16 degrees F tonight and no dog should be outdoors. They would sleep on our porch all night if we didn't let them in. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894295



You are an angel for taking care of these 2 cuties. Their owners should try sleeping outside in 16 degrees


----------



## Sweetpea83

Snuggling up next to me..


----------



## Jck

sweetpea83 said:


> snuggling up next to me..




+1


----------



## madamefifi

lulilu said:


> They are so cute!  What is with the neighbors?  Do they know their dogs sleep at your house?  Does your local govt have laws about pets being out when it's so cold?  This upsets me so much, but you are so sweet and kind to take them in.  I wish you could keep them.




I'm sure our neighbors are not being cruel or ignorant, and for all I know the dogs have good shelter available over there--they just prefer to be at our house for some reason. We live in the country and dog owners have a different mind-set around here. Labs can tolerate extremely cold weather (which we never get in SoVa anyway) pretty well so it may never have occurred to our neighbors that their outdoor dogs may enjoy lying on large soft pillows in a heated room instead of in a pile on the side porch! The dogs are clean, well-fed, and obviously in excellent health. Steve carries ID with his fake name, Bryce, on it. Butter has lost her collar but she never goes anywhere, anyway. I think our neighbors care for these dogs but are perfectly fine with them "living" with us.


----------



## Chanel522

Our one chi is snuggled on the couch w me and our other little girl chi is at the animal hospital fighting really hard to get better so she can come home to us!! Feeling so drained from worry.


----------



## hermes_lemming

My dog is so funny. He is almost 2 so well past the potty training stage. Never made a mistake, learned quickly when he was a wee pup.

Anyhow he just lifted his leg and peed on some newspaper on the ground. And I was like wth? And we're talking one of those gushers where you have to wait for it to stop. 

I was sooo mad, said no firmly. Shook my finger, gave him a stern look while cleaning it up and took him outside immediately. His ears were laid back, big ol remorseful puppy eyes up at me.

Took him a while to find a pee spot as he unfortunately mostly relieved himself in my living room. But he sniffed and sniffed and went ok there. And yes I congratulated him and made such a ruckus as if my small dog just miraculously cured cancer.

Went back home and inside the house. Upon entering the funny little rascal did another entertaining first. He went over to his food bowl. Started eating, and got some kibble, came over to where I was sitting (on the couch) and dropped it on the floor and went back to his food bowl and continued finishing his dinner. Lol. I think the mouthful of kibble at my feet was him saying he was sorry. Lol his peace offering. I didn't even notice til I got up and realized there was a small mound of dry kibble suddenly deposited by my slippers, lol just for me.


----------



## SummerMango

hermes_lemming said:


> My dog is so funny. He is almost 2 so well past the potty training stage. Never made a mistake, learned quickly when he was a wee pup.
> 
> Anyhow he just lifted his leg and peed on some newspaper on the ground. And I was like wth? And we're talking one of those gushers where you have to wait for it to stop.
> 
> I was sooo mad, said no firmly. Shook my finger, gave him a stern look while cleaning it up and took him outside immediately. His ears were laid back, big ol remorseful puppy eyes up at me.
> 
> Took him a while to find a pee spot as he unfortunately mostly relieved himself in my living room. But he sniffed and sniffed and went ok there. And yes I congratulated him and made such a ruckus as if my small dog just miraculously cured cancer.
> 
> Went back home and inside the house. Upon entering the funny little rascal did another entertaining first. He went over to his food bowl. Started eating, and got some kibble, came over to where I was sitting (on the couch) and dropped it on the floor and went back to his food bowl and continued finishing his dinner. Lol. I think the mouthful of kibble at my feet was him saying he was sorry. Lol his peace offering. I didn't even notice til I got up and realized there was a small mound of dry kibble suddenly deposited by my slippers, lol just for me.




Awwwwww that was his way of saying sorry to you. How adorable and so very smart &#128144;&#128144;&#128054;


----------



## hermes_lemming

SummerMango said:


> Awwwwww that was his way of saying sorry to you. How adorable and so very smart &#128144;&#128144;&#128054;



Yea he is a bright one. I'm quite blessed. I could tell when he was only 3 months old. I'm lucky.


----------



## Chanel522

Relaxing...


----------



## SummerMango

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea he is a bright one. I'm quite blessed. I could tell when he was only 3 months old. I'm lucky.




You are. My dog is my baby. She turned 8 in November and she is so intune with my feelings at all times. It is so amazing.


----------



## ScottyGal

Cleaning himself


----------



## SummerMango

Making me give her a belly rub hehe&#128054;&#128514;&#128514;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hermes_lemming

SummerMango said:


> Making me give her a belly rub hehe&#128054;&#128514;&#128514;&#10084;&#65039;



Lol that's my pup everytime I get out of bed. He flips over and is like "mama, since you're up - belly rub... puh-leeaaase!!!"


----------



## SummerMango

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol that's my pup everytime I get out of bed. He flips over and is like "mama, since you're up - belly rub... puh-leeaaase!!!"




Hahaha it never fails. It is the same with mine always. Also if she is sitting on the couch with us and if her dad gets up she always always asks for a belly rub before he picks her up &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## frick&frack

Laying by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is cuddled up next to DH..the other one is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## Chanel522

One is sleeping in his bed and the other one is wandering around.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating and the other one is giving herself a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Barking at people walking by


----------



## frick&frack

They're curled up on their beds


----------



## ScottyGal

Eating breakfast


----------



## SummerMango

Eating some eggs.


----------



## frick&frack

Playing with BFF3's daughter


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep. They've had a big day.


----------



## luvprada

Ate breakfast at 4:15 and are now back in bed


----------



## SummerMango

Supervising me as I am working from home.


----------



## coconutsboston

Tuckered out from a big day with the family


----------



## KittySunn

Watching dad build a bookcase and investigating the wood and tools.


----------



## ScottyGal

Eating


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## aBoy

Taking a nap after a nice and long sunday walk


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## hermes_lemming

gnawing on dried catfish skin.  he's such good lil pup. i'm so blessed.


----------



## frick&frack

They're snoozing by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on the cat tree..the other one is napping on his favorite chair.


----------



## SummerMango

Fell asleep watching the Oscars &#128054;&#128150;


----------



## hermes_lemming

Just pooped and came back to refill. Smh.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill..the other one is laying next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep on their beds


----------



## VernisCerise

Laying and purring on my belly


----------



## ScottyGal

Having an after-breakfast nap &#128576;&#128164;


----------



## frick&frack

They both just ran outside...must have heard something


----------



## chessmont

barking at the steers


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping happily


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Fimpagebag

Taking possession of the Art Deco chair I bought yesterday.


----------



## Carson123

Sleeping on me. Per usual


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for me to refresh their water


----------



## frick&frack

One is snoozing on the back porch & the other is snoozing on the kitchen floor


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## aBoy

Eating


----------



## hermes_lemming

Just came back indoors from letting him relieve himself. He is so funny. When he needs to pee or do #2, he gets all up into my face and lets out a big whine (I need out NOW).

So I grab my flashlight and keys and take him out, lecturing the whole time about how unsafe it is, if we get mugged, it's his fault, etc etc. We're quite the oddd couple.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

One is outside barking at something, & the other just came in


----------



## steph09

Right now my dog is sulking because I won't pet him  We usually sit on the couch together after dinner, and he will nap next to me while I read the paper or watch netflix. But he is also stubborn, so I decided to stop 'spoiling' him on the couch for a while to re-establish leadership. And now he sulks every night like a teenager.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other one is on his favorite chair.


----------



## frick&frack

Relaxing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddled up on top of DH.


----------



## frick&frack

One is sleeping by me, the other is sleeping on his bed


----------



## Miss Burberry

Getting in the way.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping &#128008;


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill..the other one is sleeping next to his daddy.


----------



## frick&frack

They're on the back porch watching birds


----------



## ScottyGal

Watching the lego movie with BF and I!


----------



## Pjsproul

Snuggling beside me in bed


----------



## chessmont

Pjsproul said:


> Snuggling beside me in bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921295



Is that a Scottish Deerhound, Irish Wolfhound, lurcher...?  Good-looking dog


----------



## frick&frack

One is laying on his bed, & the other is getting a drink


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for me to get their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are upstairs..


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## luvprada

Taking afternoon nap


----------



## hermes_lemming

Recovering from being brushed


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping in their beds


----------



## chowlover2

Sleeping, my boy outside on the front porch and my girl inside with me!


----------



## coconutsboston

Chowing down!


----------



## ZamoranoGDS

Currently sleeping near our babies. Imagining that keeps


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping on top of the living room radiator &#128568;


----------



## Caz71

One sleeping next to me. The other lying on their bed


----------



## BPC

Just took this. They're sleeping. 
Love it when they  cuddle with each other.


----------



## luvprada

BPC said:


> Just took this. They're sleeping.
> Love it when they  cuddle with each other.



Love your photo. DH would love one of these.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their supper


----------



## frick&frack

BPC said:


> Just took this. They're sleeping.
> 
> Love it when they  cuddle with each other.




Such cute bullies


----------



## shinymagpie

The cats yelling. The dog is staring through the glass door, at the cat.


----------



## BPC

luvprada said:


> Love your photo. DH would love one of these.



Thanks. If you ever decide to get one, look into all their health issues and get pet insurance. It's a breed full of problems.  



frick&frack said:


> Such cute bullies



Thanks. Love my bullie babies sooo much..lol


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Goodfrtune

Sitting on my lap


----------



## luvprada

BPC said:


> Thanks. If you ever decide to get one, look into all their health issues and get pet insurance. It's a breed full of problems. QUOTE]
> 
> Right now we have a full house, but DH keeps talking about our next dog being a bull dog rescue.  He has actually been looking at local rescue groups, although 1 of our 3 dogs would not be happy with an addition to the family.
> 
> Over the years most of our dogs were rescue and unfortunately vet bills are our life.  It's almost always a pre-existing conditiion that usually gets us. Pre-existing is never covered by insurance.
> 
> We did have a little girl pom we lost 7 years ago.  We got her at 7 months.  At nine months the vet said her shoulder didn't form right.  We took her to a specialist and he had to fix her shoulder with a titanium plate.  She  had genetic knee problem, then a liver  and an esophagus problem.  We lost her way too young.  Not all of her health issues were genetic but a couple of big problems were.  We didn't take a vacation for 5 years so we could pay off her medical bills.
> 
> I've enclosed her photo. Her name was Anna and she was extremely beautiful, feisty and very loved..  We think the feisty is what helped her get thru a lot of her health issues.


----------



## Asscher Cut

One is curled under me and one is scratching up my covers to ruin it


----------



## Caz71

Snoozing separately. One had a shower was a stinky boy


----------



## BPC

luvprada said:


> BPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. If you ever decide to get one, look into all their health issues and get pet insurance. It's a breed full of problems. QUOTE]
> 
> Right now we have a full house, but DH keeps talking about our next dog being a bull dog rescue.  He has actually been looking at local rescue groups, although 1 of our 3 dogs would not be happy with an addition to the family.
> 
> Over the years most of our dogs were rescue and unfortunately vet bills are our life.  It's almost always a pre-existing conditiion that usually gets us. Pre-existing is never covered by insurance.
> 
> We did have a little girl pom we lost 7 years ago.  We got her at 7 months.  At nine months the vet said her shoulder didn't form right.  We took her to a specialist and he had to fix her shoulder with a titanium plate.  She  had genetic knee problem, then a liver  and an esophagus problem.  We lost her way too young.  Not all of her health issues were genetic but a couple of big problems were.  We didn't take a vacation for 5 years so we could pay off her medical bills.
> 
> I've enclosed her photo. Her name was Anna and she was extremely beautiful, feisty and very loved..  We think the feisty is what helped her get thru a lot of her health issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww what a beautiful girl. I'm sorry you lost her.
> 
> I have Trupanion and yep, they won't cover pre-existing.
> 
> Bulldogs have a ton of health issues. Tracheas, hips, knees, eyes, and the worst of all, allergies.
> After testing one of mine twice, and putting him on immunotherapy about 9 months ago, we still can't get it under control. And guess what- Trupanion wouldn't cover it..lol. So I hear ya about the cost. Crazy that vet care costs as much as human care.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on windowsill enjoying the breeze..the other one is eating.


----------



## ScottyGal

Snuggled up in bed with me


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## coconutsboston

Turning in circles on her butt.


----------



## luvprada

coconutsboston said:


> Turning in circles on her butt.



She probably didn't want that shared


----------



## frick&frack

Swimming & fetching & having a ball


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Visiting with my neighbor


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping in their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Relaxing next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving herself a bath..the other one is napping next to her.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Laying down next to me


----------



## SummerMango

Fast asleep on my pillow over my head [emoji190][emoji178][emoji190]


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Goodfrtune

Playing/fighting


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sleeping. He was worn out from being bathed, tolerating the blow dryer and fighting with the brush.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Running around the house like crazy kitties!


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on the cat tree..the other one is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## ScottyGal

Chewing his Nylabone &#128054;


----------



## Caz71

Zoomies now resting outside


----------



## ScottyGal

Cleaning


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Goodfrtune

Sleeping


----------



## luvprada

Headed out before bed


----------



## chowlover2

Sleeping!


----------



## ScottyGal

After-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Relaxing on the back porch


----------



## Goodfrtune

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is being a goofball in the laundry basket..the other one is peering in, lol..


----------



## vinbenphon1

Waiting


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## chowlover2

Watching foxes in the back yard and not happy they are unable to chase them.


----------



## Goodfrtune

One is sleeping on the bed and the other is sitting by my feet


----------



## roxaana

Modeling for momma's pics


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Goodfrtune

Laying on top of me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sitting next me.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## ScottyGal

Playing with a kirby grip


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sticking by me. My little shadow.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on their beds


----------



## indiaink

I'm dog-sitting and Emma is currently sleeping on my lap. Since I've got my leg under me, it's going to be interesting when she gets up and I _try_ to get up...


----------



## chowlover2

Beau is sound asleep on the front porch while his sis Rita will not let me stop rubbing her ears!


----------



## Goodfrtune

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Slapping next to me


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## Goodfrtune

Frolicking


----------



## indiaink

sleepin'


----------



## Miss Burberry

Making mischief by trying to get into a closet.


----------



## frick&frack

One is sleeping by me, & the other is outside


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Goodfrtune

Sleeping under the covers


----------



## indiaink

Zoey just went out the back door at high speed, hoping to catch a squirrel running the fence ...

ETA:  Nope, didn't happen. The squirrel is always just a hair faster...


----------



## chowlover2

Gnawing on the rib bones from yesterday's prime rib roast. Doggie heaven.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## Goodfrtune

One is roaming and one is curled up next to me


----------



## frick&frack

Napping near me


----------



## Miss Burberry

Sleeping in the sun.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping on the radiator &#128568;&#128164;


----------



## indiaink

We just had our breakfast!


----------



## Miss Burberry

Eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Napping near me


----------



## Miss Burberry

Sleeping on her pillow pet, or trying to while mommy takes pictures.


----------



## frick&frack

One is sleeping by me, & the other is out on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Burberry said:


> Sleeping on her pillow pet, or trying to while mommy takes pictures.
> View attachment 2947998



She's beautiful...


--

One is drinking water..no idea where the other one is!


----------



## Miss Burberry

Sweetpea83 said:


> She's beautiful...
> 
> 
> --
> 
> One is drinking water..no idea where the other one is!




Thank you.  Her eyes are what always get me, so blue.


----------



## emilu

Plotting from the corner of my bed.


----------



## Caz71

Sleeping on sons bed. Its getting cooler at nites


----------



## indiaink

Sleeping in this morning - this is my chair even though my humans don't think so.


----------



## chowlover2

Sleeping on the front porch!


----------



## frick&frack

They're both getting a drink (I just refreshed their bowls; they love fresh water)


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## indiaink

Posing for my mom while she experiments with her telephoto lens...


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both napping next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## indiaink

Napping in the cat bed...


----------



## Caz71

Bedtime!


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping in the sun


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the cat tree..the other one is giving himself a bath on his favorite chair.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Recovering from visiting "grandpa". I took my pooch to the mortuary to pay respects to my dad.


----------



## indiaink

Just helped her humans clean their DQ Blizzard cups.


----------



## Miss Burberry

Sleeping between us


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing on the front porch after their walk!


----------



## luvprada

Waiting for me to come home from work


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## coconutsboston

Eating & likely contemplating mischief


----------



## Sweetpea83

Somewhere upstairs..


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Swimming & playing fetch with my nieces


----------



## frick&frack

They're upstairs playing with my nieces


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Laying on top of me.


----------



## luvprada

Waiting for dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill..the other one is eating.


----------



## emilu

Sitting in front of me and staring right at me while purring. Like many kitties. He'd be a total stalker if he wasn't a cat.


----------



## chowlover2

Having their ears rubbed til my arm gives out!


----------



## ScottyGal

Eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

On is sleeping next to me, the other is out on the back porch


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing on the front porch enjoying a beautiful spring day.


----------



## loubprincess

Taking a nap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing in front of the fan


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Barking & playing with my neighbor's dog


----------



## Caz71

Finally napping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## chessmont

Caz71 said:


> Finally napping



Aww, cute; Italian Ghounds?  Or Whippets (sorry for not being able to tell)


----------



## frick&frack

taking their after-dinner nap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Jesssh

Neighborhood watch.


----------



## indiaink

nose in a bone she stole from our houseguest...


----------



## chowlover2

indiaink said:


> nose in a bone she stole from our houseguest...



Precious bandit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing next to me.


----------



## chowlover2

Eating ice cream then going to bed for the night!


----------



## ScottyGal

Eating breakfast


----------



## Jesssh

Whining.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are laying next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

napping under the fan


----------



## emilu

Giving me a few headbutts and purring into my ear


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill the other one is eating.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## indiaink

Earlier in the car... she hasn't quite got the concept of 'head rest'.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha!

One is playing with a bug..the other one is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## Violet Bleu

One is laying down on me and purring while the other one is wandering around the house.


----------



## Jesssh

Waiting for breakfast.


----------



## Freckles1

indiaink said:


> Earlier in the car... she hasn't quite got the concept of 'head rest'.




She is darling!
Mine are accosting the walkers on the sidewalk... From within our fence of course... Doesn't matter that the sidewalk is 100ft away...


----------



## chessmont

indiaink said:


> Earlier in the car... she hasn't quite got the concept of 'head rest'.



Aww cute pic.  She is pretty.


----------



## chessmont

Mine are informing me loudly that the gardener is going to kill us all...


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other one is relaxing on his favorite chair.


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

Napping to the sweet sound of rain


----------



## frick&frack

chessmont said:


> Mine are informing me loudly that the gardener is going to kill us all...




:lolots; good dogs! Way to protect mommy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## ScottyGal

Eating breakfast &#128568;


----------



## berta

Taking a snoozer before we go out and play.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping to the sound of the rain


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping in their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting to get in the car...lol


----------



## berta

Looking at me.  He wants another treat.  You know the look,
At me, 
at the cookie jar, 
at me,
At the cookie jar
Then comes the sigh.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill..the other one is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping in the sun &#128568;


----------



## frick&frack

They're outside barking at something


----------



## frick&frack

Following my neighbor around


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing on the front porch. What a charmed life they lead!


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on his cat tree..the other one is on my lap.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## chowlover2

Rita is on the front porch barking at the mail lady, and Beau is glued to my left side begging ear rubs.


----------



## indiaink

Just went down for a nap after conquering lambchop.


----------



## maddie66

indiaink said:


> Just went down for a nap after conquering lambchop.




So adorable!!!!!  How old is he/she?


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on their beds


----------



## berta

indiaink said:


> Just went down for a nap after conquering lambchop.



Gorgeous baby!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill..the other one is giving herself a bath.


----------



## indiaink

maddie66 said:


> So adorable!!!!!  How old is he/she?


Thank you! Zoey is 2 1/2 years old, and always looks so sweet!  She has the face of a forever puppy! She is the  of my life.


----------



## indiaink

berta said:


> Gorgeous baby!


Thank you!


----------



## egak

Sitting outside in the sunshine, glad to finally have his elizabethan collar off


----------



## ScottyGal

Playing


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on their beds


----------



## Ladybug09

Mom came home to this after running errands...puppy is 5lbs....Sasha was apparently pissed! Lol!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Mom came home to this after running errands...puppy is 5lbs....Sasha was apparently pissed! Lol!



Wow! We need a pic of the puppy Ladybug!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Wow! We need a pic of the puppy Ladybug!



Here chow!
http://forum.purseblog.com/animalic...r-pet-s-42108-%thread_page%.html#post28450232


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Here chow!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/animalic...r-pet-s-42108-%thread_page%.html#post28450232



She's an itty bitty! She sure caused a lot of trouble! She's so cute she can get away with it!


----------



## indiaink

Enjoying the last of the sunshine...


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> She's an itty bitty! She sure caused a lot of trouble! She's so cute she can get away with it!



I laughed so hard when I got that pic!!







indiaink said:


> Enjoying the last of the sunshine...



Pretty Shepherd!


----------



## chowlover2

indiaink said:


> Enjoying the last of the sunshine...



Pretty girl!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Seven of them are enjoying their outdoor housing, five of them are currently kept indoors due to health. 

All of them are running, sleeping or eating.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is on my lap..the other one is upstairs.


----------



## berta

Playing catch. Well two of them.  Mr Shep is watching for his moment to steal the toy.


----------



## luvprada

indiaink said:


> Enjoying the last of the sunshine...



Great photo!


----------



## frick&frack

Greeting my neighbor


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Princess is looking out the window rite now


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing on the front porch!


----------



## frick&frack

One is outside barking at something & the other is looking on


----------



## luvprada

Eating a carrot I dropped on the floor


----------



## Celinebox

Playing with her toy!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/popcornstories/17161067030/


----------



## chowlover2

Celinebox said:


> Playing with her toy!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/popcornstories/17161067030/



So cute! I love Calicos!


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping on the windowsill


----------



## frick&frack

Right now my neighbor is giving them a drink with his hose...lol


----------



## chowlover2

Recuperating from their nightly walk!


----------



## Celinebox

chowlover2 said:


> So cute! I love Calicos!


thank you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are laying next to me.


----------



## Ladybug09

Looking at me eat! Lol


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

They're outside barking at something


----------



## indiaink

Stealing dad's chair!


----------



## chowlover2

indiaink said:


> Stealing dad's chair!



Smart!


----------



## luvprada

indiaink said:


> Stealing dad's chair!



Great photo!


----------



## ScottyGal

Eating breakfast &#128568;


----------



## ScottyGal

indiaink said:


> Stealing dad's chair!



Haha! &#128054;&#128527;


----------



## frick&frack

Watching the rain from the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

indiaink said:


> Stealing dad's chair!


What a cutie!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs with their daddy..


----------



## frick&frack

snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

They're coming inside because it's starting to rain


----------



## chowlover2

Torturing me to go outside. It was very warm here today, and they have yet to lose their 2nd coat of fur. They stay inside in the AC til it cools down.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill & the other one is drinking water.


----------



## Mike2523

Sleeping both of them..That is all they do.lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on the cat tree & the other one is relaxing on DH.


----------



## Jesssh

They got to play on a blanket of fresh snow this morning!


----------



## frick&frack

They're getting a drink


----------



## emilu

In his carrier next to me. We are heading home.


----------



## indiaink

Bounding around like a lunatic in the back yard after her morning brushing. She's blowing her coat, so it's a daily thing for a week or so.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## chowlover2

indiaink said:


> Bounding around like a lunatic in the back yard after her morning brushing. She's blowing her coat, so it's a daily thing for a week or so.



You don't have a Chow do you? Mine are blowing their undercoats as well.


----------



## indiaink

chowlover2 said:


> You don't have a Chow do you? Mine are blowing their undercoats as well.


No, Zoey is a mix of breeds.  She has a double coat on her back half (hips, haunches).

ETA: Well, she's double-coated all over, but it's thickest toward the rear, and that's where sheaves of fur come off when I'm brushing her...


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## chowlover2

indiaink said:


> No, Zoey is a mix of breeds.  She has a double coat on her back half (hips, haunches).
> 
> ETA: Well, she's double-coated all over, but it's thickest toward the rear, and that's where sheaves of fur come off when I'm brushing her...



I love plucking my Chows though they kind of hate it. First off, they hate parting with their fur. With the Chows you grab what appears to be a tiny chunk of fur, and a double size cotton ball comes out. I've had Chows 40 yrs and it never fails to amaze me how much fur they blow in one season. If I brush both in one day I can get a black garbage bag full of fur filled. 

Right now they are sleeping on the front porch!


----------



## ScottyGal

Post-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping under the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere downstairs..


----------



## indiaink

Sleepin' like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Nkh1

Begging for food


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## indiaink

She was cruising... and now sleeping soundly after all that fresh air!


----------



## Jesssh

He's playing "door". Grrr..... ullhair:

(It's too cold to leave the door open!)


----------



## Miss Burberry

One is sleeping on the couch and the other is sleeping on the bed curled up covering their eyes with their tails.


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Purseaholic6

Simba


----------



## pukasonqo

sitting as close as possible to the heater


----------



## vdlomas

Bella is sleeping


----------



## chowlover2

Rita is barking at me because it is too hot and humid to sleep outside tonight! Beau is sound asleep under the air conditioning vent.


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping in their cat tree.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## hermes_lemming

Napping on my lap. Recovering from me cleaning off his eye crud. He is so overly dramatic..mini puppy melt down


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Napping [emoji99][emoji99][emoji99]


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping by me, & the other is napping on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## chowlover2

Lovely, cool night in PA. Both sound asleep on the front porch.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in front of the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing in the hosegow ( aka front porch w/fenced in yard ) much to Rita's chagrin. She wants to break out and go hunting. My little girl has fierce prey drive! Beau, her brother is your basic Chow throw rug!


----------



## debssx3

waiting til we play tug of war


----------



## chowlover2

Eating vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Jcave12

One just dropped a toy on my face to wake me up for play time.


----------



## BomberGal

Goryeo the Jindo: Eating Breakfast

Freya the bobtail: Sunbathing

Dixie & Deuce the goats: Enjoying the big pile of corn husks from the organic sweet corn I picked up Thursday and spent the morning shucking. Amazingly, not a single earworm for the chickens.

Adult hens: Still fussing up a storm because this morning one of the Cemani chicks managed to escape the grow out pen and get into the Kitchen coop and was eating their food. Ballsy little chick as the adult hens are still about 5 times her size.

Chicks: Destroying their feed dish like a swarm of piranha. 
Quail, enjoying the sun and their breakfast.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BomberGal said:


> Goryeo the Jindo: Eating Breakfast
> 
> Freya the bobtail: Sunbathing
> 
> Dixie & Deuce the goats: Enjoying the big pile of corn husks from the organic sweet corn I picked up Thursday and spent the morning shucking. Amazingly, not a single earworm for the chickens.
> 
> Adult hens: Still fussing up a storm because this morning one of the Cemani chicks managed to escape the grow out pen and get into the Kitchen coop and was eating their food. Ballsy little chick as the adult hens are still about 5 times her size.
> 
> Chicks: Destroying their feed dish like a swarm of piranha.
> Quail, enjoying the sun and their breakfast.


Hehe!

--

Both are laying next to me.


----------



## coconutsboston

Wrapped up like a doggie burrito.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Eating!


----------



## chowlover2

Chilling on the porch after their evening walk!


----------



## hermes_lemming

BomberGal said:


> Goryeo the Jindo: Eating Breakfast
> 
> Freya the bobtail: Sunbathing
> 
> Dixie & Deuce the goats: Enjoying the big pile of corn husks from the organic sweet corn I picked up Thursday and spent the morning shucking. Amazingly, not a single earworm for the chickens.
> 
> Adult hens: Still fussing up a storm because this morning one of the Cemani chicks managed to escape the grow out pen and get into the Kitchen coop and was eating their food. Ballsy little chick as the adult hens are still about 5 times her size.
> 
> Chicks: Destroying their feed dish like a swarm of piranha.
> Quail, enjoying the sun and their breakfast.



OK I give. What's an earworm cuz I only am familiar with the music kind. Lol and something tells me that's not what you're referring to.

And what's a jindo?


----------



## BomberGal

hermes_lemming said:


> OK I give. What's an earworm cuz I only am familiar with the music kind. Lol and something tells me that's not what you're referring to.
> 
> And what's a jindo?



lol, unless they grow corn or buy organic unshucked corn (or organic tomatoes, cotton, ect) regularly most people wouldn't know what an earworm (Helicoverpa zea) is and would only identify it as a caterpillar if they were to see one.

Its just an agricultural pest that is common in organic corn because they're difficult to prevent crop infestation without the use of (strong) pesticides. Its harmless and generally only does a tiny bit of damage at the top of the corn. You cut that section off. When I shuck the corn, if there are any, I set them aside and toss them to the chickens. 

A Jindo is a Korean dog breed.


----------



## Ladybug09

BomberGal said:


> lol, unless they grow corn or buy organic unshucked corn (or organic tomatoes, cotton, ect) regularly most people wouldn't know what an earworm (Helicoverpa zea) is and would only identify it as a caterpillar if they were to see one.
> 
> Its just an agricultural pest that is common in organic corn because they're difficult to prevent crop infestation without the use of (strong) pesticides. Its harmless and generally only does a tiny bit of damage at the top of the corn. You cut that section off. When I shuck the corn, if there are any, I set them aside and toss them to the chickens.
> 
> A Jindo is a Korean dog breed.



Unfortunately, the only reason why I am familiar with a Korean Jindo is because one attacked my dog 2 years ago. and he looked just like the one in your avatar.


----------



## BomberGal

Ladybug09 said:


> Unfortunately, the only reason why I am familiar with a Korean Jindo is because one attacked my dog 2 years ago. and he looked just like the one in your avatar.



Sorry to hear about your dog's experience. I guess maybe the Yorkie-mix that had a go at my boy was seeking vengeance  (fortunately for him, Goryeo wasn't quite sure what to think of the toothless little off-leash terror). 

Goryeo, my Jindo, is dog friendly. But he only interacts with dogs I know and under supervision in controlled environments. No dog parks, roaming or other such foolishness for him. Unfortunately, You and I can't control other people and their dogs when out walking or traveling. Even if we take steps to be responsible with ours, crap can happen.

White is the most common color in the breed, so not surprising it was a Baekgu.


----------



## pursesgalore

Napping as usual!


----------



## boxermom

Playing his *I'm on the wrong side of the door* game over and over. I think we're done for the night.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lurking around..being creepy.


----------



## Jujuma

Working on their Instagram account. They are so much better at that kind of stuff than me. They've been bugging me forever to set then up an account. They wanted their name to be puppybrothers but because I waited so long, they say, it was taken. So it's puppybrothers mommy. They don't have many pictures yet but they're working on it. Mommy got a new phone and all their good pics didn't transfer over, did I say I'm not too good at this stuff? But check them out if you feel like it. They will be posting regularly.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are on their cat tree..looking out at the lightening & storm rolling in..


----------



## luvprada

Came out to see what I was getting from the fridge


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## chowlover2

Sound asleep inside and unhappy about it, too hot for them outside tonight.


----------



## huffduf41

English lab is snoring on back w/ legs fully extended in the air.


----------



## frick&frack

napping near me


----------



## remainsilly

Snoozing after hose-down following speed run through mud/puddles


----------



## frick&frack

One is outside barking at something, & the other is laying by me


----------



## miffytoki

taking her after-breakfast nap! she has a busy schedule of napping to get through today.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Jesssh

Getting comfy on the new dog cushions I got for the outdoor sectional. Perfect color for muddy paws!


----------



## frick&frack

They're eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jesssh said:


> Getting comfy on the new dog cushions I got for the outdoor sectional. Perfect color for muddy paws!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011649




Cutie!

--

Both are napping.


----------



## authenticplease

Jesssh said:


> Getting comfy on the new dog cushions I got for the outdoor sectional. Perfect color for muddy paws!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011649




What a cutie!!


----------



## Ladybug09

The site is quoting incorrect posts....
How old is he/she?


----------



## Jesssh

Mine is six.


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on windowsill..the other one is giving himself a bath.


----------



## luvprada

Waiting for me to come down stairs.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Jesssh

Trolling.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are enjoying the breeze..next to the window.


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping on the back porch, & the other is napping by me.


----------



## luvprada

Counting down to dinner time


----------



## frick&frack

luvprada said:


> Counting down to dinner time




Mine too


----------



## frick&frack

They're now happily eating their dinner [emoji6]


----------



## Jcave12

One is sleeping. The other is bugging their 'dad' to play after dinner. Puppies are very silly animals.


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## chowlover2

Beau is sound asleep, Rita glued to my side because of the thunderstorms tonight!


----------



## chessmont

one is 'attacking' the vacuum cleaner, the others are trying to avoid it!


----------



## Sferics

Kitty is out in the night doing important super-hero-things...


----------



## frick&frack

They've just come in from being outside


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping by me, the other is in the front room


----------



## pommymommy

Mine is sleeping with his little froggy toy.  So sweet!  Waiting for the rain and wind to die down, then we will be going out on a little excursion


----------



## debssx3

piglet messing around


----------



## frick&frack

They're getting a drink


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the back porch


----------



## nori west

My pup is at the emergency vet, unfortunately. He has suspected aspiration pneumonia, and is not feeling great. We went to the hospital to visit him tonight and there were a lot of other sick pets there. Not a happy place to be. Hugs for anyone else with a sick pet.


----------



## chowlover2

nori west said:


> My pup is at the emergency vet, unfortunately. He has suspected aspiration pneumonia, and is not feeling great. We went to the hospital to visit him tonight and there were a lot of other sick pets there. Not a happy place to be. Hugs for anyone else with a sick pet.




I hope your furbaby is feeling better soon!


----------



## frick&frack

nori west said:


> My pup is at the emergency vet, unfortunately. He has suspected aspiration pneumonia, and is not feeling great. We went to the hospital to visit him tonight and there were a lot of other sick pets there. Not a happy place to be. Hugs for anyone else with a sick pet.




I'm so sorry. I hope he's all better soon.


----------



## dooneybaby

Every time I try to relax in my leather armchair in my bedroom, a little girl named Chloe hops up and hogs up the entire chair.


----------



## Asscher Cut

My littlest has squeezed himself between my thigh and the arm of the couch lol.


----------



## Slc9

dooneybaby said:


> Every time I try to relax in my leather armchair in my bedroom, a little girl named Chloe hops up and hogs up the entire chair.



Aww, Chloe looks comfy


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is on my lap... the other one is on the cat tree.


----------



## frick&frack

they're sleeping by me


----------



## emilu

Snoring/purring in my ear


----------



## frick&frack

sleeping on their beds


----------



## nori west

frick&frack said:


> I'm so sorry. I hope he's all better soon.





chowlover2 said:


> I hope your furbaby is feeling better soon!



Thank you so much.  He is back at home, and resting peacefully. Yesterday, it was looking possibly quite grim, but he really seemed to buck the odds and made a good improvement. Fingers crossed, he will continue to improve. Greyhounds are athletes, and it tends to aid them in recovery, in general.


----------



## frick&frack

nori west said:


> Thank you so much.  He is back at home, and resting peacefully. Yesterday, it was looking possibly quite grim, but he really seemed to buck the odds and made a good improvement. Fingers crossed, he will continue to improve. Greyhounds are athletes, and it tends to aid them in recovery, in general.




That's good news. Hope he's continuing to improve today.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping on our bed


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## misstrine85

Sleeping in the shadow. It's hot today.


----------



## nori west

frick&frack said:


> That's good news. Hope he's continuing to improve today.



Thank you, again. He is feeling quite a bit better. He's not out of the woods yet, by a long shot. But, we're so happy to have him home.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## BellaV

I have a Dalmatian- she's currently having a barking contest with our local church bell ringers [emoji16]


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

nori west said:


> Thank you, again. He is feeling quite a bit better. He's not out of the woods yet, by a long shot. But, we're so happy to have him home.




[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## ScottyGal

Playing with her Kong


----------



## Jesssh

This morning on our deck he almost fell asleep on my lap after watching the squirrels for a while. He has never climbed on my lap and stayed there for more than a few seconds.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## ScottyGal

Pup - sleeping 
Cat - sitting on top of his cat tree


----------



## coconutsboston

Hiding under the table


----------



## Carson123

coconutsboston said:


> hiding under the table




+1


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## ScottyGal

Playing with my slipper!


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

They're on the back porch watching the rain


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping!


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

They're sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Napping next to me


----------



## frick&frack

Napping with my brother's dogs


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is on Dh's lap & the other one is eating.


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping on the back porch & the other is napping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## ScottyGal

Both sleeping &#128008;&#128164;&#128021;&#128164;


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is following DH around..the other one is relaxing on his favorite chair.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping in their beds


----------



## chowlover2

Eating ice cream!


----------



## GatorMom

My dog is asleep in his crate, cat is out prowling, bird is covered, fish is swimming [emoji1]


----------



## chessmont

one dog is sulking because he is wearing the cone of shame for the first time.  Not a happy camper.


----------



## chowlover2

chessmont said:


> one dog is sulking because he is wearing the cone of shame for the first time.  Not a happy camper.




Poor baby! 

Both my kids are sound asleep.


----------



## misstrine85

Sleeping on the bed I use when I spend the night at my parents house.


----------



## Jadore LV

Both sound asleep [emoji190][emoji99][emoji190][emoji99]


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## BittyMonkey

Chewing on an antler.


----------



## les0411

New puppy and first dog driving me insane! Lord help me! [emoji33][emoji38][emoji87]


----------



## Candice0985

Hogging my iPad!


----------



## frick&frack

Laying under the fans


----------



## misstrine85

Eating her morning-tuna


----------



## ScottyGal

Playing with a Shamu teddy bear &#128051;


----------



## chowlover2

Sound asleep!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in front of the fans


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## GatorMom

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 3033885
> 
> Hogging my iPad!




[emoji23]


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

They're outside barking at something


----------



## coconutsboston

Laying across my lap with her head on my shoulder


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their supper


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill..the other one is laying next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping in their beds


----------



## ScottyGal

Dog is playing with her toy, cat is relaxing on his cat tree


----------



## berta

Barking at the pool man. The other two, sleeping.


----------



## debssx3

piglet doing what he does best


----------



## BPC

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3037396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piglet doing what he does best


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## frick&frack

One is scratching, & the other is getting a drink


----------



## luvprada

Resting after a hard day of doing nothing


----------



## stylemechanel

Looking completely pitiful and getting frustrated that I won't share my dinner. I'm suppose to feel sorry for her after a hard day at the groomers.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## chessmont

Bugging me for breakfast


----------



## Meeka41

Mad she had to get a shower


----------



## frick&frack

One is getting a drink, & the other is still outside


----------



## Ember102

My baby is traipsing around the backyard as she chews on stick and destroys pinecones. We just went swimming, so she's taking a break [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in front of the fans


----------



## ScottyGal

Both sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## chowlover2

Sleeping!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are laying next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

one is laying by me, & the other is probably by the front window


----------



## frick&frack

Looks like they're just coming in from being outside


----------



## TraGiv

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

TraGiv said:


> Sleeping
> View attachment 3041445





--

Both are in the guestroom..being nosey! Inlaws are in town..they are checking them out..lol!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Laying around waiting for me to let them out


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in front of the fans


----------



## Freckles1

Wishing they could lay on my bed!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3043761
> 
> Wishing they could lay on my bed!!



Poor babies... 

--

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## Irishgal

being a dork.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping like champions


----------



## misstrine85

Sitting on the patio and looking out in the garden


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Napping near me


----------



## ScottyGal

Sitting on my lap while I play xbox


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are laying next to the window..enjoying the breeze.


----------



## luvprada

Enjoying the air conditioning as it is 88 degrees out


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are checking out a squirrel in a tree.


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping as usual


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## Jeneen

One Is curled up the bed watching me put my clothes away... One is passed out in the living room.


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing on the front porch!


----------



## Carson123

Eating dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out the patio door..the other one is on DH's lap.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying on the desk..where I'm typing. The other one is laying on the cat tree.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## misstrine85

Relaxing in my parents garden [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

Inside snoozing to their dismay! Had a cool spell the last week and they got used to being outside again. They wish the great outdoors was air conditioned!


----------



## frick&frack

One is sleeping by me, the other is...I'm not sure


----------



## frick&frack

Cooling off after being outside with me for a little while


----------



## frick&frack

Barking at the tree trimmers


----------



## Jeneen

frick&frack said:


> Barking at the tree trimmers




Mine too haha


----------



## frick&frack

Jeneen said:


> Mine too haha



^lol!

-----


Napping happily


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to my mouse...trying to distract me, ugh! The other one is eating.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## debssx3

my baby piglet is sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## Jeneen

Old man is sleeping on the couch, baby girl is looking out the window at the birds


----------



## hermes_lemming

Napping on my lap like a proper lap dog. Eyeroll. He is only 2 yrs old


----------



## frick&frack

They're outside


----------



## Firebird!

our cats are sleeping already


----------



## frick&frack

Settling down for the night


----------



## misstrine85

Lying right next to me in the bed and PURRING [emoji173]&#65039; she just came in from the garden


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute..

Both are napping.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## luvprada

Being happy we have air conditioning


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Lying right next to me in the bed and PURRING [emoji173]&#65039; she just came in from the garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053883




She looks so happy!


----------



## lazeny

Sleeping. My husky is such a derp.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

lazeny said:


> Sleeping. My husky is such a derp.



Cute!

--

One is napping on the desk...the other one is giving himself a bath.


----------



## luvprada

As little as possible


----------



## lazeny

Still sleeping soundly.


----------



## luvprada

lazeny said:


> Still sleeping soundly.



Great photo!


----------



## luvprada

One is playing with a new squeaky toy, one is sleeping and the 3rd is waiting for dinner


----------



## rogue1995

Eating his nighttime snack -frozen -plain yogurt filled Kong.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## Jeneen

Just waking up in bed.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## debssx3

. waiting til i finish getting ready lol


----------



## frick&frack

one is napping by me, the other is snoozing near the fan


----------



## lazeny

My Lab, hanging out in my lap.


----------



## lazeny

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3056039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . waiting til i finish getting ready lol



That is adorable!


----------



## frick&frack

lazeny said:


> My Lab, hanging out in my lap.




They're the best dogs. I have 2 [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

they're fast asleep


----------



## ScottyGal

Attacking the fluffy parrot!


----------



## debssx3

_Lee said:


> Attacking the fluffy parrot!




Just soo precious!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## mkpurselover

_Lee said:


> Attacking the fluffy parrot!



Too cute for words


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping.


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at the handy man, while inside my room


----------



## whateve

Charlie is eating grass.


----------



## coconutsboston

_Lee said:


> Attacking the fluffy parrot!


What a sweetie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping..


----------



## ScottyGal

Eating dinner


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping in their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## pukasonqo

staring at me (while i pretend i am somehow asleep) willing me to feed her (somehow i am not fooling that cat)


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## debssx3

Baby boy just got neutered.. [emoji29]


----------



## frick&frack

Napping with my brother's dogs


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is giving herself a bath..the other one is looking out the window.


----------



## frick&frack

They're asleep on their beds


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Sleeping on my bed


----------



## hermes_lemming

sleeping on the couch like a good boy


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping on her back with her head pressed into my leg.  Such a weird pup!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other one is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## chowlover2

Happily sleeping on the front porch tonight! Have been stuck in the AC for awhile and are enjoying this 2 day reprieve.


----------



## authenticplease

Taking a morning walk


----------



## frick&frack

They're both getting a drink


----------



## frick&frack

One is laying by me, & the other is laying near the fan.


----------



## frick&frack

They both just laid down on their beds


----------



## pukasonqo

roasting themselves in front of the heater


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Napping near the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing away


----------



## Firebird!

mine too


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

One is at the front door barking, & the other is laying by me.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Settling down for the night


----------



## chowlover2

Getting ready for bed!


----------



## ScottyGal

Eating breakfast (dog), sleeping (cat)


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Napping near the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## optima75

licking her behind on my bed......YUCK!  

Now I got to change sheets.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing!


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing happily


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for me to feed them


----------



## Keren16

Getting ready to go to dinner with us


----------



## boxermom

pacing and drooling and whining because of loud t-storms. Gave him some valium but it hasn't helped.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Settling down for the night


----------



## Keren16

boxermom said:


> pacing and drooling and whining because of loud t-storms. Gave him some valium but it hasn't helped.




I got some for mine - never used
Just pet her till the storm passes 
Then get my rest next day unless it storms again
I was afraid of lightening & thunder when I was young too[emoji102]


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## ScottyGal

Mooching


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping soundly


----------



## dyna212

Giving me his best smile


----------



## chowlover2

Eating my turkey pepperoni, they both love spicy snacks!


----------



## Keren16

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 3075534
> 
> 
> Giving me his best smile




He's handsome


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## hermes_lemming

Comforting his mama


----------



## frick&frack

Napping peacefully


----------



## fashion_junky

My English bulldog is lying on the couch beside me, snoring


----------



## dyna212

Keren16 said:


> He's handsome




Thank you


----------



## dyna212

Mommy, play with me please?


----------



## debssx3

playing with his kong with treats inside


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## coconutsboston

She's incredibly jealous of the iPad, so she is laying with her paw on my foot so that it knows she was boss first.


----------



## Sweetpea83

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 3076970
> 
> 
> Mommy, play with me please?




Look at those lashes!

--

Both of them are laying in between DH & I.


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

They're both getting a drink


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## Jesssh

Waiting for dinner.


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing inside.


----------



## katiel00

Snoozing away [emoji190][emoji42]


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

They just came in so they're getting a drink.


----------



## frick&frack

They're half-heartedly barking at something they see through the front window.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is playing with a moth that made itself inside my townhouse..and the other one is sleeping on the cat tree.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## chowlover2

Eating ice cream!


----------



## Caz71

Snoozing.  Its wintery here so Pluto stays on the couch all night.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## chowlover2

Doing their crazy watch dog thing! The heater man is here cleaning my heater and they are on high alert!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## tflowers921

My poor baby opie got sick before  he's sleeping now, really hoping it passes [emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> My poor baby opie got sick before  he's sleeping now, really hoping it passes [emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]




Hope your baby gets well soon [emoji253]


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Hope your baby gets well soon [emoji253]




Thank you so much [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995; I hate when they get sick, breaks my heart!


----------



## Ladybug09

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 3075534
> 
> 
> Giving me his best smile



Too cute!


----------



## Ladybug09

BomberGal said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog's experience. I guess maybe the Yorkie-mix that had a go at my boy was seeking vengeance  (fortunately for him, Goryeo wasn't quite sure what to think of the toothless little off-leash terror).
> 
> Goryeo, my Jindo, is dog friendly. But he only interacts with dogs I know and under supervision in controlled environments. No dog parks, roaming or other such foolishness for him. Unfortunately, You and I can't control other people and their dogs when out walking or traveling. Even if we take steps to be responsible with ours, crap can happen.
> 
> White is the most common color in the breed, so not surprising it was a Baekgu.



Just saw this! I was coming back home from the holidays and We were getting on an  elevator. My building where I live we have a weight limit for dogs, and his dog wasn't even supposed to be in the building. Apparently they were sneaky about keeping him here, and he had attacked another dog and dog owner previously. Thank God my dog didn't suffer any serious injuries or prolonged trauma.

You sound like a responsible dog owner, this person was not.


----------



## Ladybug09

indiaink said:


> No, Zoey is a mix of breeds.  She has a double coat on her back half (hips, haunches).
> 
> ETA: Well, she's double-coated all over, but it's thickest toward the rear, and that's where sheaves of fur come off when I'm brushing her...



Beautiful dog and coat!


----------



## Jesssh

Growling.


----------



## debssx3

Cuddling w my bf


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing away


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other one is looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping next to each other.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are eating.


----------



## chowlover2

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3082770
> 
> My poor baby opie got sick before  he's sleeping now, really hoping it passes [emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]




Feel better soon Opie!


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## chowlover2

Siesta time!


----------



## ScottyGal

Relaxing


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill..the other one is giving himself a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by me


----------



## frick&frack

Napping


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Getting a drink


----------



## Jujuma

Hiding from the vacuum. They hate that thing!!


----------



## chowlover2

Jujuma said:


> Hiding from the vacuum. They hate that thing!!




Mine do too!


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for me to let them out


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## chowlover2

Sound asleep!


----------



## debssx3

Hes sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## .pursefiend.

I'm at work but I wouldn't be surprised if she was in my bed with her head on MY pillow.. little brat lol


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## ScottyGal

Eating dinner


----------



## frick&frack

They're both getting a drink


----------



## ScottyGal

Dog - running around crazy
Cat - sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

One is barking, the other is resting by me


----------



## misstrine85

Not my pets, but had to share this picture I took of these newborn kitties [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

misstrine85 said:


> Not my pets, but had to share this picture I took of these newborn kitties [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090190




Precious!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping in their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other one is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## chowlover2

Settling in for the night!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## jaws3




----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are trying to get into the bedroom..can see their paws underneath the door. [emoji38]


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## pukasonqo

plotting how to pay back my partner for daring to remove her from our bed[emoji75]


----------



## frick&frack

My brother's big dog is laying his head on my lap so I'll pet him.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

najalene637 said:


> Ohh the struggle lol . What a life to live huh? [emoji38]




I know. They're snoozing right now, as usual [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## JetSetGo!

This just in from my husband:

Toro is crying because someone's in his chair.


----------



## ScottyGal

Both sleeping


----------



## pukasonqo

sulking. just put their flea treatment on
glad to let you guys know that no pukasonqos were harmed while performing this duty


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## lilliannnn_c

2 are sleeping. 1 is laying next to me in bed with her head on my bag of pretzels [emoji23]


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## rdgldy

Barking at the mail person!!


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> This just in from my husband:
> 
> Toro is crying because someone's in his chair.
> 
> View attachment 3095116


OMG!!! This is the cutest!!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## nori west

My dog and cat had a rough afternoon due to an unexpected lightning/thunder storm that came through. They both live inside our house at all times, and I was at home. I thought my dog would be pretty chilled out but he was a bit upset. It was loud thunder. Aww.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## coconutsboston

JetSetGo! said:


> This just in from my husband:
> 
> Toro is crying because someone's in his chair.
> 
> View attachment 3095116


Awww lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

nori west said:


> My dog and cat had a rough afternoon due to an unexpected lightning/thunder storm that came through. They both live inside our house at all times, and I was at home. I thought my dog would be pretty chilled out but he was a bit upset. It was loud thunder. Aww.



Awwww... poor booboos!




rdgldy said:


> Barking at the mail person!!



E'ry day.




rdgldy said:


> OMG!!! This is the cutest!!





coconutsboston said:


> Awww lol



 He's a silly one for sure.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## ScottyGal

Both playing


----------



## coconutsboston

Laying with her paw on me to see if I'll give her some people food


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## ScottyGal

Cat eating,  dog is playing


----------



## frick&frack

Staring at me so I'll let them out


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## debssx3

morning nap


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## Blingaddict

[emoji190][emoji190][emoji190][emoji190][emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## abitzberger

I'm watching my brother in-laws mini doxi puppy... So my mini doxie puppy and her are cuddling before bedtime. Ours is the one in the left [emoji16]


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

abitzberger said:


> I'm watching my brother in-laws mini doxi puppy... So my mini doxie puppy and her are cuddling before bedtime. Ours is the one in the left [emoji16]




Adorable [emoji7]


----------



## abitzberger

frick&frack said:


> Adorable [emoji7]




Thank you!!


----------



## frick&frack

They're both getting a drink


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other one is giving herself a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping near me


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## tulipfield

Wandering around, licking, drinking some water


----------



## frick&frack

Looking at me


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

They're getting a drink


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing in the kitchen


----------



## LVBagLady

Hiding under the bed because she was 'fixed ' today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping next to DH.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

One is finishing his breakfast, & the other is licking his leg


----------



## Jesssh

Puppy keeps trying to bite the ipad. I am not responsible for what I post.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## TNgypsy

Laying the grass/sun


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are laying next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping happily


----------



## frick&frack

Getting a drink


----------



## ScottyGal

Cat - sleeping
Dog - chewing her toy


----------



## authenticplease

Sleeping on the rug in the sun in front of the window


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> Both are laying next to me.



Ditto here.


----------



## na294

Sitting in front of my husband as he eats cheese and alternating between down and sit in the hopes that he can get a piece.  For a piece of cheese he is an obedience star!


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Sleeping doggy...and snoring loudly.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## Caz71

Sleep next to heater


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

One is getting a drink, the other is still outside


----------



## frick&frack

One is sleeping by me, & the other is probably sleeping by the front door


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is playing with a moth that made itself inside..the other one is napping on the cat tree.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## SweetDaisy05

My two dogs are lying together on a mat by my bed.  One is asleep and the other is resting and watching me.


----------



## Jesssh

Relaxing and waiting for me to make a move.


----------



## chowlover2

One laying on each side of me snoozing, they gave quite the life!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Jesssh

Playing with the hedge hog.


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

One is getting a drink, & the other is still outside


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## missyb

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Looking at me waiting for me to let them out


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating and the other one is napping on his favorite chair.


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## emilu

Knocking over his treat tower


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-dinner nap [emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

Sound asleep!


----------



## frick&frack

^mine too [emoji42]


----------



## chowlover2

Sound asleep after PM walk and ice cream!


----------



## dyna212

Playing with mummy's Collier de Chien and Kelly Dog!


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

my Princess is sleeping in her bed


----------



## remainsilly

Assuming the usual "napping & displaying tallywag" position.
After long walk & a good feed.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by me


----------



## frick&frack

Milling around looking for the perfect sleeping spot


----------



## rainscarrot

sleeping...


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## na294

dyna212 said:


> Playing with mummy's Collier de Chien and Kelly Dog!



I wish Frenchies didn't have such big necks since Hermes doesn't make actual dog collars anymore (I've asked lol), your dog looks so cute with the CDC I think you should get him an old beat up one on eBay and use it .  What is the breed, he is so cute!


----------



## na294

Mine is currently napping with a ball in his mouth which is how he spends about 15 hours a day.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## ScottyGal

Both asleep &#128008;&#128021;


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is still on the bed with DH..the other one is napping on his favorite chair.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside while it's not raining


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## ScottyGal

Cat - eating

Dog - Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by me


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for me to feed them


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## coconutsboston

Lying under the bed (her way of watching out for me when I'm sick!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is playing with a shoelace..the other one is laying next to me.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Princess is sleeping in her king size bed..shes knocked out


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

One is sleeping by the front door, & the other is sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for me to feed them


----------



## frick&frack

I think they're sleeping by the front door


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## coconutsboston

Rolling around on her back in the floor.


----------



## frick&frack

One is sleeping by me, one is sleeping by the fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## chowlover2

Settled in for the night!


----------



## amber_j

Trying to chew up my laptop while I try to do some work.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

They're out on the back porch watching the rain


----------



## chowlover2

Chilling after their walk.


----------



## Leelee786

My girl is laying on my stomach/chest! Her favorite spot


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## Bentley1

One of my cats is asleep on his favorite blanket on the bed in the master bedroom. My other one is laying down next to me on the couch [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are sleeping next to me.


----------



## Jesssh

Trying to figure out how to get TWO balls in her mouth.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping happily


----------



## amber_j

Napping next to me while I watch YouTube and browse tPF.


----------



## Andrea Smit

My cat is zooming all over the house atm like there is something he has missed in "that corner" a second ago haha.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## ScottyGal

Playing


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

One is getting a drink, & the other is laying by me


----------



## ScottyGal

Play fighting with each other


----------



## coconutsboston

Sniffing the Chick Fil A bag to make sure I didn't forget anything in there!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping happily


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing near me


----------



## pixiejenna

Sleeping on his human pillow


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## coconutsboston

Mine is undecided.  She's sniffing me suspiciously right now because she's tired of me being around this much, then the next minute she's staring at me and whining that I'm on the computer and not giving her attention.


----------



## frick&frack

One is outside, & the other is getting a drink


----------



## frick&frack

One is laying by me, the other is snoozing by his favorite fan


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Looking at me


----------



## Megs

Sleeping so soundly!!


----------



## tflowers921

Opie is watching the U.S. Open!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3122266
> 
> Opie is watching the U.S. Open!




Sweetie pie. Is he an American staffordshire terrier?


----------



## tflowers921

frick&frack said:


> Sweetie pie. Is he an American staffordshire terrier?




He's a sweet boy! He's part boxer & we're not 100% sure what else! We think part pitbull? But his temperament is very boxer like!


----------



## frick&frack

tflowers921 said:


> He's a sweet boy! He's part boxer & we're not 100% sure what else! We think part pitbull? But his temperament is very boxer like!




He looks like a darling. Boxers are a great breed. I ask because my brother has a brindled Amstaff who looks a lot like your baby. Plus his name be guns with an O too (Oscar) [emoji7]


----------



## Caz71

Sleeping in the couch. His fav spot


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for fresh water


----------



## twiggers

Bully is sleeping in his house. Schnauzer next to me sleeping. Cats are somewhere, likely plotting the dogs' demise


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## chowlover2

Staring out the sliding door at the rain.


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Drinking my bath water!!


----------



## debssx3

Chasing the vacuum


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## coconutsboston

Making her bed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other one is laying next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Sneaking into the bedroom when she is banned because we just got brand new silk sheets!


----------



## frick&frack

One is getting a drink, the other is scratching


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on a chair..the other one is looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Waiting to get fed and giving me the evil eyes, lol


----------



## debssx3

Sleeping next to me


----------



## frick&frack

They're outside barking at something


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying in DH's arms..the other one is giving himself a bath in his fave chair.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## coconutsboston

Sniffing and licking a library book


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are enjoying the breeze by the living room windows.


----------



## chowlover2

Finally cooled down here, both snoozing on the front porch!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping away


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping on his favorite chair..the other one is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## amber_j

She's decided 1.30am is the perfect time to play with her toy.


----------



## baglover1973

sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Barking at something outside


----------



## amber_j

Hiding somewhere because the noise and sight of my hair drying hood scares her.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Watching the rain with me


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are upstairs..


----------



## hermes_lemming

Cuddling with mama. Waiting to our walk


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Yamyingying

Fighting for dingo


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other one is looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## candiesgirl408

Sleeping on my bed like it's their bed lol


----------



## Yamyingying

Staring at me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> Both are napping on the couch.




This, again.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Napping in btwn my knees


----------



## amber_j

Curled up asleep next to me on my bed.


----------



## chowlover2

Has cooled down and they are snoozing on the front porch.


----------



## frick&frack

One is laying by me, the other is finishing his dinner


----------



## lms910

sleeping thru the emmys!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is on their favorite chair..the other one is drinking water.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Watching the rain from the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Standing with her paws on both my shoulders staring at my face (so I'll scratch her sides).


----------



## coconutsboston

Apparently I wasn't doing enough; now she's squirming around on her back with a tennis ball in her mouth.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## baglover1973

my daisy girl is napping after a rough day at the vet with 4 shots   Bailey is playing and beans and peanut are napping.....


----------



## frick&frack

Observing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## pollekeskisses

Eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## Jesssh

Munching on a bone.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing next to me


----------



## pukasonqo

giving me a death stare so i get up and feed them


----------



## frick&frack

pukasonqo said:


> giving me a death stare so i get up and feed them




I know that look [emoji15]


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is purring next to me on the bed..the other one is somewhere downstairs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are laying next to me on couch.


----------



## coconutsboston

Walking all over me like I'm not here


----------



## frick&frack

They're outside barking at something


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out the front door..the other one is napping on the cat tree.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## amber_j

Taking her post-dinner nap on my lap.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## ladysarah

Recovering from the harshness of life...


----------



## authenticplease

Waiting for DD in carpool


----------



## frick&frack

authenticplease said:


> Waiting for DD in carpool


^Cute!



My boys are napping near me.


----------



## coconutsboston

Pouting


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for me to give them a treat


----------



## frick&frack

One is getting a drink, & the other is getting comfortable on a bed


----------



## Jesssh

Playing... and eating... and playing... and eating...


----------



## frick&frack

Watching the rain from the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## ScottyGal

Both having a post-breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## amber_j

Kneading the blanket.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

Laying by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on the cat tree..the other one is eating.


----------



## frick&frack

Finding a comfortable spot


----------



## SpeedyJC

Her favorite activity; bird watching


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## pukasonqo

one is taking ownership of "her" couch (luna)
boo is hanging out with her gang, ready to terrorise or (most likely) to be terrorised by the magpies


----------



## coconutsboston

Pacing the house


----------



## authenticplease

Practicing Lacrosse with DS.......


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other one is drinking water.


----------



## Sweetpea83

SpeedyJC said:


> Her favorite activity; bird watching




My front door is glass as well..my kitties enjoy sitting and looking for birds, too lol


----------



## amber_j

"Grooming" my hand.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sweetpea83 said:


> My front door is glass as well..my kitties enjoy sitting and looking for birds, too lol



She is loving the nature. We just officially moved into this house and we don't  have a yard in the city so both my babies are enjoying themselves. We have deer and also little groundhogs too that come and visit.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the back deck


----------



## nori west

My greyhound just got back from his senior checkup at the vet. He got to go to the pet store and pick out a treat afterwards, which made it all worthwhile.


----------



## frick&frack

Acting sweet & getting treats


----------



## aga5

My two Rhodesians think they are lap dogs[emoji16] one is lying alongside me the other sleeping with his head in my chest lol


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Mayfly285

Labrador still feeling a bit under the weather after being sick 9 times in 24 hours.  She was allowed a little chicken and rice this evening and seems to have kept that down - hopefully it's just a bug which is passing through her.  She's currently snoozing in her favourite armchair, which bodes well.  Second visit to the vet tomorrow for a check up ... Fingers crossed.


----------



## nori west

Mayfly285 said:


> Labrador still feeling a bit under the weather after being sick 9 times in 24 hours.  She was allowed a little chicken and rice this evening and seems to have kept that down - hopefully it's just a bug which is passing through her.  She's currently snoozing in her favourite armchair, which bodes well.  Second visit to the vet tomorrow for a check up ... Fingers crossed.



Hope your pup is okay. Thinking good thoughts.


----------



## Mayfly285

nori west said:


> Hope your pup is okay. Thinking good thoughts.


 
Thank you, nori west; she's snoring now, so hopefully dreaming sweet dreams!


----------



## frick&frack

Mayfly285 said:


> Labrador still feeling a bit under the weather after being sick 9 times in 24 hours.  She was allowed a little chicken and rice this evening and seems to have kept that down - hopefully it's just a bug which is passing through her.  She's currently snoozing in her favourite armchair, which bodes well.  Second visit to the vet tomorrow for a check up ... Fingers crossed.




I hope she's ok.


----------



## chowlover2

Mayfly285 said:


> Labrador still feeling a bit under the weather after being sick 9 times in 24 hours.  She was allowed a little chicken and rice this evening and seems to have kept that down - hopefully it's just a bug which is passing through her.  She's currently snoozing in her favourite armchair, which bodes well.  Second visit to the vet tomorrow for a check up ... Fingers crossed.




Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## frick&frack

They're outside barking at something


----------



## chowlover2

Enjoying the cool weather sleeping outside on the front porch!


----------



## Mayfly285

frick&frack said:


> I hope she's ok.





chowlover2 said:


> Hope she feels better soon!



Thank you both - I'm about to persuade her to leave her sofa and come with me in the car now ...


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## Mayfly285

Poorly Lab much better today!  No need for further antibiotics or anti-nausea injection from the vet, just a plain diet for the next week and let the bug work its way out! &#55357;&#56835;  She's had a light lunch and is now snoozing on the sofa again.  It's a hard life!  I'm very, very relieved, tbh - had she continued to vomit, there was a likelihood that she would have an obstruction in her gut ...


----------



## frick&frack

Mayfly285 said:


> Poorly Lab much better today!  No need for further antibiotics or anti-nausea injection from the vet, just a plain diet for the next week and let the bug work its way out! &#55357;&#56835;  She's had a light lunch and is now snoozing on the sofa again.  It's a hard life!  I'm very, very relieved, tbh - had she continued to vomit, there was a likelihood that she would have an obstruction in her gut ...




So pleased that your baby is on the mend!


----------



## chowlover2

Mayfly285 said:


> Poorly Lab much better today!  No need for further antibiotics or anti-nausea injection from the vet, just a plain diet for the next week and let the bug work its way out! &#55357;&#56835;  She's had a light lunch and is now snoozing on the sofa again.  It's a hard life!  I'm very, very relieved, tbh - had she continued to vomit, there was a likelihood that she would have an obstruction in her gut ...




Great news!


----------



## maddie66

Mayfly285 said:


> Poorly Lab much better today!  No need for further antibiotics or anti-nausea injection from the vet, just a plain diet for the next week and let the bug work its way out! &#55357;&#56835;  She's had a light lunch and is now snoozing on the sofa again.  It's a hard life!  I'm very, very relieved, tbh - had she continued to vomit, there was a likelihood that she would have an obstruction in her gut ...




That's great!  So tough when they are sick.  Good news is that they bounce back much quicker than humans do.


----------



## Mayfly285

frick&frack said:


> So pleased that your baby is on the mend!


 


chowlover2 said:


> Great news!


 


maddie66 said:


> That's great!  So tough when they are sick.  Good news is that they bounce back much quicker than humans do.


 
Bless you all for your concern!  She had a boiled chicken and rice dinner this evening and was back to trying to scrounge from our plates (no chance - she's on a strictly controlled diet now!)  She must be feeling better - she's lying on the living room floor, waiting for her evening Dentastix, which won't be arriving for a few days yet!


I'm currently looking into getting a Pomeranian (ostensibly for my youngest DD, but I know I'll end up being the one doing the bulk of the puppy care!) - we have plenty of space and I love having animals around.  The problem is finding a good one from a reputable breeder, rather than one which might have all sorts of problems further down the line ...


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## chowlover2

Mayfly285 said:


> Bless you all for your concern!  She had a boiled chicken and rice dinner this evening and was back to trying to scrounge from our plates (no chance - she's on a strictly controlled diet now!)  She must be feeling better - she's lying on the living room floor, waiting for her evening Dentastix, which won't be arriving for a few days yet!
> 
> 
> I'm currently looking into getting a Pomeranian (ostensibly for my youngest DD, but I know I'll end up being the one doing the bulk of the puppy care!) - we have plenty of space and I love having animals around.  The problem is finding a good one from a reputable breeder, rather than one which might have all sorts of problems further down the line ...




That's the smart thing to do. Better to spend a little more up front with a responsible breeder vs having big problems down the road.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing happily


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping next to me - she feels icky.


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping by me, & the other is outside


----------



## ScottyGal

Cat is napping, pup is playing with her teddy bear


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping near me


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## authenticplease

Same position, different day

Waiting in carpool for DD......


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on the cat tree & the other one is eating.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out on the windowsill..the other one is giving herself a bath.


----------



## chessmont

Sleeping off breakfast.


----------



## amber_j

Sitting on my lap and cleaning her paws.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

One is getting a drink, & the other is out on the back porch


----------



## Jesssh

Playing tug with a plush yellow duck that goes "Wack wack wack wack wack wack wack. Wack wack wack wack wack wack wack."


----------



## frick&frack

Laying on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are looking out the front door.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

One is lying by me, & the other is out on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are snuggled up by me.


----------



## frick&frack

One just laid down by me, & the other is getting a drink


----------



## Jesssh

Playing tug with what's left of the hedgehog toy.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## tulipfield

Sleeping on my feet


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping by me,& the other is out on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Laying on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping together on the recliner.


----------



## sally.m

Both are at the vets waiting for their 'little boy' surgery. Im climbing the walls until i know they are ok


----------



## Jesssh

Dancing around the living room with her toys. She's obsessed with the rope bone right now.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## ScottyGal

Cat - sleeping
Dog - chewing her toy


----------



## frick&frack

They're outside halfheartedly barking at something


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## missyb

Looking at me for their dinner


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping near me


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping in their beds


----------



## Jesssh

URGH! They keep changing the channel on the TV!

Now the puppy has the zoomies.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for me to feed them


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## Jesssh

Exploring outside.

They're so in love with each other!


----------



## roshe

He is probably sleeping right now.


----------



## frick&frack

Barking at something from the back porch


----------



## debssx3

Sleeping, as always.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## chessmont

All sleeping.  It;s mostly what they do


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping in my arms/lap.  Snoring and slobbering on me.


----------



## pukasonqo

giving SO the evil eye because he won't let her jump into the couch
my other cat just found another "boo spot"  ( she is called boo) to claim as hers: my backpack


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## ScottyGal

Both asleep on top of my BF


----------



## jmcadon

Biting each other's heads!


----------



## SouthTampa

Asleep.


----------



## frick&frack

One is sleeping by me, & the other is out on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

One is laying by me, & the other is outside


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## zooba

Both are sleeping and having puppy dreams. One is making running motions and the other is yipping while asleep


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Standing on me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping on his favorite chair..the other one is looking out the front door.


----------



## Firebird!

All cats are sleeping in their baskets. We had to get up early this morning.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

One is sleeping by me, & the other is sleeping in the kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

"Sleeping" but grabs my hand and puts it back on her so I'll scratch her belly if I move.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Munching on some hay


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Snuggling [emoji195][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji195]


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring


----------



## chowlover2

Barking!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping at my brother's feet [emoji39]


----------



## frick&frack

Watching the rain from the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Being a moody "teenanger" lately.  Hope this phase passes soon because she just tossed a 5 lb hand weight across the living room


----------



## frick&frack

Napping happily


----------



## frick&frack

One is laying by me, & the other is probably laying by the front door


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Cuddling each other in their favourite napping spot [emoji1]


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## Jesssh

Looking for something fun to do outside.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Barking at something


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by the fans


----------



## heather112

My dog is reluctantly laying in his dog bed since we kicked him off the human bed!


----------



## frick&frack

Laying on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## frick&frack

One is lying by me, & the other is lying in the kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

Made herself into a "doggie burrito".


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other one is looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## Jesssh

Playing with each other.


----------



## frick&frack

They're watching the rain from the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

One is laying by me, the other is exploring


----------



## frick&frack

Watching the rain from the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## misstrine85

Relaxing after her morning snack on a big pilo of pillows [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## Jesssh

Sleeping on the sofa with her head on my legs.

Puppy is getting so big! (Her head is heavy....)


----------



## chessmont

one is pawing me to be petted; the others are sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Staring at me


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on their favorite chair..together.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping in the kitchen...hoping for snacks


----------



## lms910

Napping on me!


----------



## ScottyGal

Barking at the door.. not happy at all the trick or treat-ers.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## emilu

Grocery shopping


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is drinking water & the other one is laying next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

Lying beside me


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## GhstDreamer

Floating


----------



## SweetTea26

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by the fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

They're both getting a drink


----------



## ScottyGal

Both sleeping &#128164;&#128164;&#128164;


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after dinner nap


----------



## SweetTea26

Sleeping on me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other is looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## coconutsboston

Enjoying her "ice cream"


----------



## frick&frack

Laying by me


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## BPC

frick&frack said:


> Taking their after breakfast nap



Mine too. Apparently eating breakfast is exhausting.


----------



## frick&frack

BPC said:


> Mine too. Apparently eating breakfast is exhausting.




Hehe...they have the life [emoji6]

It's after breakfast nap time again


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Relaxing on their favorite chair.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are eating.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fans


----------



## Ladybug09

Sleeping next to my feet and farting.


----------



## coconutsboston

Burying the end/knot of a smart bone.  From the sounds of her snuffling and tags jangling, she's being pretty diligent about the bone's final resting place.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Giving each other a bath on their favorite chair.


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping by me, & the other is napping in the kitchen


----------



## pmburk

Being the middle of the afternoon, our 4 cats are fast asleep in varying spots around the house.


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

One is getting a drink, & the other is laying on a dog bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are messing with an empty box.


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the bed


----------



## hazeleyes25

Ringing his little bell at the front door to go out.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## dooneybaby

Chloe thinks she's being sneaky when I open a new bag of kibble to pour into the automatic pet feeder. I turn my back and she crawls into the bag.


----------



## BPC

having their post breakfast nap.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping &#128049;&#128054;&#128164;


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

One is lying by me, & the other is sleeping in the kitchen


----------



## Freckles1

We call it "dog fighting"


----------



## chowlover2

Tree guys are here, so they are both going crazy barking.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me..the other one is drinking water.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

One is sleeping by me, & the other is napping in the kitchen


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing on the front porch!


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Daaanielle

3 sleeping cats over here


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

They just came in, so they're both getting a drink


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

Watching the rain


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## seahorseinstripes

sleeping on my feet. it is his way of making sure i'm not getting anywhere


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## frick&frack

Trying to find a spot to sleep that's the most they could possibly be in my way


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## baglover1973

daisy is chewing an antler...the others are sleeping next to me...


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping by me, & the other is napping in the kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## ScottyGal

Both sleeping


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Licking their paws both cat and dog


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing on the front porch enjoying the cold weather.


----------



## coconutsboston

Resting, but finally starting to feel better after a rough last few days.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## Dinlay

sleeping like a very poor dog


----------



## demicouture

"Recovering" from a wet bath[emoji23] he hates being wet


----------



## Jesssh

Watching the live turkeys on TV.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking out the front door..the other one is giving himself a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

Watching the rain from the back porch


----------



## chowlover2

Dinlay said:


> View attachment 3195191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeping like a very poor dog




I love that pic!


----------



## coconutsboston

She's still resting up and feeling poopy.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## meowmix318

Sitting at my feet while I eat breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## chowlover2

One snoozing inside while the other is snoozing outside!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are sleeping on their favorite chair.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> Both are sleeping on their favorite chair.



This, again.


----------



## coconutsboston

Eating


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Sleep


----------



## Jesssh

Napping to the song "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas".


----------



## pukasonqo

luna planning world domination while power napping (is 07:35 AM in oz)
boo is gone to her second job as my neighbour's cat


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing next to me..keeping me warm.


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring


----------



## medeir86

Licking too loud for me to sleep


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## sdkitty

now that he's done with his early morning yowling and I'm up, Noche is in bed sleeping.....Sammy too


----------



## frick&frack

Snuggling close to me


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping on his favorite chair..the other one is drinking water.


----------



## baglover1973

snoring


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside...one is barking occasionally


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## Lola69

Sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are relaxing on their cat tree.


----------



## frick&frack

One is sleeping by me, the other is on a dog bed


----------



## meowmix318

One is lying on my lap. Another is right next to me lying down. The other one is out in the hallway on his bed.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing on the front porch!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are cuddled up next to me on the couch.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## Keren16

Sitting next to me at the park


----------



## frick&frack

Watching the rain from the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

One is barking occasionally, the other is watching


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Lying on top of me snoozing/snoring


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is sleeping on the couch..the other one is meowing upstairs.


----------



## ipodgirl

Sleeping on my bed


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping in their beds


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing on thee front porch enjoying the cold weather!


----------



## coconutsboston

Hiding under the bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on their favorite chair.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Mine is at the doggie hotel while I'm on vacation!


----------



## frick&frack

Snuggling with me


----------



## chessmont

Some outside barking some inside sleeping


----------



## ScottyGal

Playing with a ball


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat my breakfast and begging for it


----------



## chowlover2

Begging for my Chinese food!


----------



## l.ch.

Sitting in front of the TV!


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is looking at me from the cat tree..the other one is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Waiting for turkey


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is eating..the other one is relaxing next to me.


----------



## pukasonqo

boo is out, exploring
luna is taking a nap to rest from her job, being beatiful can be sooo exhausting...


----------



## frick&frack

They're both getting a drink


----------



## coconutsboston

Being grumpy - whining and kicking at me because I won't give her more food (dog OR human!)


----------



## frick&frack

Getting comfy on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after dinner nap


----------



## pukasonqo

luna is lending a "helping" paw to my partner while he sorts out internet router dramas
boo is out with the kids from our street


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the back porch


----------



## SouthTampa

Listening to me sing Adele's "Hello" horribly.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## baglover1973

snoring


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## pukasonqo

luna pretending to be a polar bear rug
boo again is gone to be my neighbour's part time cat


----------



## Straight-Laced

pukasonqo said:


> luna pretending to be a polar bear rug
> boo again is gone to be my neighbour's part time cat



my old boy cat (no longer with us) used to make regular visits to a couple of my neighbours.  When he came home I could tell which of them he'd been spending time with by the perfume left clinging to his fur


----------



## pukasonqo

Straight-Laced said:


> my old boy cat (no longer with us) used to make regular visits to a couple of my neighbours.  When he came home I could tell which of them he'd been spending time with by the perfume left clinging to his fur




aren't they cheeky?
this young couple just moved in and they were having pizza in the garden, no guessing who was the welcoming committee lying with them in their blanket!


----------



## coconutsboston

Licking the new library books. I have no idea why she does it, but at least she isn't shredding them like some dogs would!


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## coconutsboston

Napping on her back with all 4 paws in the air.


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping by me, & the other is napping in the kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## frick&frack

One is laying me me, & the other is getting a drink


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## frick&frack

They both just came back inside


----------



## frick&frack

One is sleeping by me, the other is napping in the kitchen


----------



## Mrs.T

One is snoring so loudly that the other can't sleep.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Taking a nap in the manger that I haven't set up yet, lol


----------



## maddie66

LOREBUNDE said:


> Taking a nap in the manger that I haven't set up yet, lol




That is a perfect holiday photo!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

LOREBUNDE said:


> Taking a nap in the manger that I haven't set up yet, lol


 do you mean you didn't put it out for his naps?
luna is listening to nick cave
boo is being boo


----------



## girlfriday17

Dog one is at my feet under the blanket that is draped over my lap. Dog two is roasting herself by the fire and the cat is annoyed and sitting in the hall because dog two took her spot.


----------



## girlfriday17

LOREBUNDE said:


> Taking a nap in the manger that I haven't set up yet, lol



If I fits I sits.  Love it.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fans


----------



## Encore Hermes

I'll put the tp in a bag* then the cat won't find and shred. 








* note bag in pic


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> I'll put the tp in a bag* then the cat won't find and shred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * note bag in pic




Too smart!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Encore Hermes said:


> I'll put the tp in a bag* then the cat won't find and shred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * note bag in pic


Pretty calico


----------



## Encore Hermes

LOREBUNDE said:


> Pretty calico



Thank you. She was a stray. Very sweet and loves to play

Waits to ambush dog


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> Thank you. She was a stray. Very sweet and loves to play
> 
> 
> 
> Waits to ambush dog




She's beautiful!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Encore Hermes said:


> Thank you. She was a stray. Very sweet and loves to play
> 
> Waits to ambush dog


Absolutly beautiful!


----------



## Jesssh

Chewing on her rattle.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## Necromancer

They're all snoozing.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the back porch


----------



## Necromancer

They're all relaxing inside, lazy buggers.


----------



## chessmont

Sleeping; what they do 23 hrs a day


----------



## Sweetpea83

Encore Hermes said:


> I'll put the tp in a bag* then the cat won't find and shred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * note bag in pic



Bad kitty, lol!

--

One is working my last nerve..trying to get into utility room. The other one is looking out the window on the cat tree.


----------



## coconutsboston

Standing on my stomach staring me in the face


----------



## GearGirly

Chewing a star wars mini figure and running away when I chase him


----------



## chessmont

sleeping, as they do literally 23 hours a day!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is laying next to me...the other one is somewhere upstairs.


----------



## rogue1995

Curled up sleeping.


----------



## coconutsboston

Investigating my electric blanket.  She is undecided so far.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring loudly.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping on his favorite chair..the other one is drinking water.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## pukasonqo

sleeping (luna)
watching the rain from the safety of a window(boo)


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## Jesssh

Tearing up her Tuffy Octopus.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is napping next to me on the couch..the other one is on DH's lap.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing in the kitchen


----------



## MKB0925

One is downstairs sleeping on the couch next to my husband and my other one is with me sleeping on the bed


----------



## Necromancer

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Laying by me


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing in the kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## coconutsboston

Sitting on my lap while I wrap presents


----------



## chowlover2

Sleeping on the front porch!


----------



## coconutsboston

Eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## chowlover2

Watching the rain on the front porch.


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing


----------



## MKB0925

Sleeping...post breakfast nap


----------



## coconutsboston

Snuggling. Just had to put her in the bed with me because the bad storms are scaring her [emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## frick&frack

Outside barking at something


----------



## coconutsboston

"Helping" me pack.


----------



## frick&frack

napping in the kitchen


----------



## ScottyGal

Chewing Kong/the other is sleeping


----------



## MKB0925

Playing with their new toys they got from Santa! [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

On the Couch


----------



## chessmont

some sleeping some wandering around.  Some just came back from a walk where they saw scary huge llamas!


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is meowing at something outside..the other one is giving herself a bath.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are enjoying the breeze..lounging next to window.


----------



## MKB0925

Sleeping on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## coconutsboston

Looking out the window


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on their favorite chair.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing/puppy dreams


----------



## frick&frack

They're fast asleep


----------



## chowlover2

In bed on front porch for the night, glad it got cold again. Meanwhile Mama wishes it were still 70...


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## coconutsboston

Begging for a car ride


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring


----------



## Dinlay

Sleeping like a stone


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by me


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## meowmix318

Eating breakfast late because I woke up late


----------



## frick&frack

Hoping I'll feed them soon


----------



## MKB0925

One is napping and the other one is outside


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat my dinner


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by the fan


----------



## jcozy

Sleeping on the bed.


----------



## RochRumRunner

Sleeping in heaven. Otherwise he'd be sleeping on the couch.


----------



## coconutsboston

Hiding under the electric blanket


----------



## coconutsboston

Awww gorgeous.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## QTbebe

cuddled up on the carpet floor next to my feet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are somewhere upstairs..


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by me


----------



## Sarah03

Sleeping in the box to my new Uggs. I get new shoes & he gets a new bed. It's a win-win!


----------



## chowlover2

Sarah03 said:


> Sleeping in the box to my new Uggs. I get new shoes & he gets a new bed. It's a win-win!
> View attachment 3226975




Sometimes it takes so little to make them happy!


----------



## coconutsboston

coconutsboston said:


> Awww gorgeous.  So sorry for your loss.


Guess quoting still isn't working.That was for RochRumRunner


----------



## coconutsboston

Mine's sleeping across me.


----------



## Sarah03

chowlover2 said:


> Sometimes it takes so little to make them happy!




So true.


----------



## frick&frack

Taking their after breakfast nap


----------



## forever.elise

Lulu is a sleeping bug!


----------



## forever.elise

Lounging all day everyday...


----------



## chowlover2

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3227466
> 
> View attachment 3227467
> 
> View attachment 3227468
> 
> View attachment 3227469
> 
> View attachment 3227471
> 
> Lounging all day everyday...




What a life! So envious!


----------



## coconutsboston

Running around


----------



## meowmix318

One is currently on my lap, helping to keep me warm


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Both are napping on their favorite chair.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping


----------



## sylphi

Sleeping on my bed.


----------



## coconutsboston

Pacing ullhair:


----------



## MKB0925

Laying next to me in bed


----------



## frick&frack

Laying by the fan


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the front porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Freaking out about my neighbor making loud noises


----------



## coconutsboston

Snuggling under the electric blanket


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat breakfast again


----------



## frick&frack

One is getting a drink, & the other is laying by the fan


----------



## buzzytoes

Not sure about right this minute, but awhile ago they were eating cupcakes! Came home to find two of them with frosting on their noses.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## Sweetpea83

One is relaxing on DH's lap..the other one is looking out on the windowsill.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sitting back against the sofa with her paws on me for balance (so she looks like a human)


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Watching the rain


----------



## Freckles1

Snoozing on DH


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## frick&frack

Curled up on your bed


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## MKB0925

Eating peanut butter from their kongs.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## Jesssh

My not-so-little puppy has plopped down right in the middle of the kitchen while I'm making breakfast. I don't like it so much, but she looks awful cute!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## emilu

Perched at the end of the couch giving me a dirty look after I cut his nails.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## chessmont

Flat dogs everywhere, sleeping off breakfast


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing on the front porch!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## Encore Hermes

Amusing herself but she has the dog in her sights.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## coconutsboston

Licking the sofa


----------



## pixiejenna

Enjoying mama's heated blanket


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping by me, & the other is napping in the kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping with my brother's dogs


----------



## lilpursekitty

Making me feel guilty.  He has a dental appointment in the morning so no food tonight, vet's orders.  He's just sitting by the spot where his food bowl should be!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on their beds


----------



## MKB0925

My two are barking out the window at nothing at all...one little peep and my house sounds like a kennel[emoji3]


----------



## coconutsboston

pixiejenna said:


> Enjoying mama's heated blanket


LOL we have the same one!


----------



## coconutsboston

My lil gal is snoozing


----------



## pixiejenna

coconutsboston said:


> LOL we have the same one!



I love it, I got one last year but he pooped on it  so it had to go.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on their beds


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## lulilu

MKB0925 said:


> My two are barking out the window at nothing at all...one little peep and my house sounds like a kennel[emoji3]



Mine do this all day long -- and I have 4 of them!  They bark at people walking by, school buses, mailmen and delivery men, and any noise that they think they have to respond to.


----------



## lulilu

coconutsboston said:


> Licking the sofa



I have a sofa licker too.  He is obsessed and nothing will stop him.  We tried meds, but they only made him slow and sleepy (but still licking).


----------



## lulilu

Right now, one is sleeping with her head on my lap, two are asleep on pillows on the sofa next to me, and one is perched on the back of the sofa sleeping.  If I make a move, however, to get coffee or whatever, they will be up in a flash to follow me.


----------



## meowmix318

lulilu said:


> I have a sofa licker too.  He is obsessed and nothing will stop him.  We tried meds, but they only made him slow and sleepy (but still licking).



Have you tried spraying the certain spot with a mix of lemon juice and water? That may make him stop.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating their dinner


----------



## frick&frack

One is outside for last call, the other is lying by me


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping on his bed, & the other is napping in the kitchen


----------



## MKB0925

They are napping on the couch


----------



## coconutsboston

Sniffing the air


----------



## romantiqueluxe

lulilu said:


> Right now, one is sleeping with her head on my lap, two are asleep on pillows on the sofa next to me, and one is perched on the back of the sofa sleeping.  If I make a move, however, to get coffee or whatever, they will be up in a flash to follow me.




That's so cute!!


----------



## pixiejenna

One hiding and the other meowing for more food.


----------



## frick&frack

One is napping near me, & the other is snoozing in the kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the back porch


----------



## Lovelola

Lying beside me watching tv. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at the gardener


----------



## MKB0925

Laying next to me sleeping while I watch TV


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping soundly


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

After breakfast napping


----------



## Dextersmom

Little Walter is currently playing in a Nordstrom shopping bag.


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> Little Walter is currently playing in a Nordstrom shopping bag.




Too cute!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring


----------



## frick&frack

After breakfast napping


----------



## na294

Chewing his bone next to me


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping soundly


----------



## MKB0925

Napping next to me after eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing nearby


----------



## madforhandbags

Our cat is lying on her Kitty Shack soft mat in front of the fire. She's been there most all morning.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Dextersmom

Dexter is eating and Walter is tormenting him.


----------



## coconutsboston

"Taking care" of me by not leaving my side because I am sick


----------



## frick&frack

Fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

Slurping water (super loudly)


----------



## chessmont

Sleeping, and another is standing over the space heater LOL.


----------



## MissAllyn

Asleep. Snoring quite loudly[emoji190]


----------



## chowlover2

Beau is snoozing on the front porch watching the snow fall, his sister staying inside with me.


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the sofa


----------



## ninakt

Napping on the sofa as well


----------



## coconutsboston

Asleep on my leg


----------



## romantiqueluxe

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3249943
> 
> Napping on the sofa as well




Your cats are staring down your dog! xD


----------



## ninakt

romantiqueluxe said:


> Your cats are staring down your dog! xD



Yes, typical cat behaviour!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

ninakt said:


> Yes, typical cat behaviour!




It's so cute! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## maddie66

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3249943
> 
> Napping on the sofa as well




They're all so beautiful!  But the dog is clearly unaware that he could be pounced on at any moment.....[emoji78]


----------



## coconutsboston

Being sooo snuggly


----------



## coconutsboston

Hiding under the bed


----------



## rock_girl

Pretending they don't like each other....


----------



## coconutsboston

She's in the bed with me


----------



## meowmix318

One lying by my feet, the other 2 sleeping in their own area


----------



## frick&frack

Napping happily


----------



## pixiejenna

Being a cutie like normal I totally belong up here mom


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> Being a cutie like normal I totally belong up here mom



Awww!


----------



## coconutsboston

Nose to nose with the dresser


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## frick&frack

Fast asleep


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## MKB0925

After breakfast nap next to me on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Shelby33

Staring at me in a condescending manner.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Shelby33 said:


> Staring at me in a condescending manner.




As if you owe him/her money? xD


----------



## Shelby33

romantiqueluxe said:


> As if you owe him/her money? xD



No... more like they think they're better and smarter than me.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Shelby33 said:


> No... more like they think they're better and smarter than me.




HAHAHA! That is so cute!! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Shelby33

This is her usual look towards me.


----------



## chowlover2

Shelby33 said:


> This is her usual look towards me.



An air of mild indifference!


----------



## Rami00

About to dose off ..


----------



## Shelby33

chowlover2 said:


> An air of mild indifference!



Exactly!


----------



## Shelby33

So cute!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## Shelby33

Sleeping or playing dead.


----------



## MKB0925

Sleeping on the couch


----------



## remainsilly

Pretending he is a termite.


----------



## remainsilly

Shelby33 said:


> Sleeping or playing dead.



Sweet&#9825;


----------



## Shelby33

remainsilly said:


> Pretending he is a termite.



Hahaha


----------



## coconutsboston

Pouting


----------



## Rami00

Sleeping in my bed. I know ... Bad habits.


----------



## Shelby33

Chasing her t


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on his bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Rami00 said:


> Sleeping in my bed. I know ... Bad habits.




Ah, I do it too. I can't help it, I just love hearing her little puppy dreams and smushy faced noises.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## buzzytoes

Getting blood drawn....


----------



## coconutsboston

Watching tv & dozing


----------



## Dextersmom

Sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Jesssh

They are "teeth sparring" behind my back on the sofa. I should be scared. I guess they wanted to include me in the game.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## MKB0925

Bugging me to throw the ball


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## Gina123

Hi all. This is a fun thread. My 2 pups are waiting for me to walk in to the kitchen again. They are hopeful. [emoji39]


----------



## Rami00

coconutsboston said:


> Ah, I do it too. I can't help it, I just love hearing her little puppy dreams and smushy faced noises.


 
omg! I live for those noises...Glad, I am not the only one.


----------



## SakuraSakura

He expects me to play with him.


----------



## berta

Barking at the lawn guys.  Well one of them, the other is sleeping thru the barking and hedge clipping while the third is inquisitively watching the barker with his head cocked...


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on his bed


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## berta

We just got back from the dog park.  I had just brushed him for about an hour before we left and there he is hanging out with ruff-ians rolling in the mud.   Hosed him off and immediately called the groomer who can't see him till Friday!  But he did have a good time.  Tomorrow he goes to doggie day care.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## meowmix318

One is lying next to me on my bed


----------



## chessmont

The dogs are a little agitated not behaving because the cat just came back from the vet and he was agitated (major oral surgery) plus probably funny smells from the vet.  I have the gates up to separate a couple who like to cause trouble sometimes.


----------



## Rami00

Sitting on the couch. Look at those ears...


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on his bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Eating breakfast


----------



## berta

Judah cuda is at the groomers.  But he woke up with a green discharge from his eye. So once he is finished at the groomer we are off to see his dr.  The other boys have been sneezing for the past 2-3 days.  Hoping it's not kennel cough or worse.  But all kiddos are current on shots, so quick prayer that it is something little.


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing


----------



## chowlover2

Rami00 said:


> Sitting on the couch. Look at those ears...



Awwww! so precious!


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring


----------



## MKB0925

Sleeping and snoring away


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## chessmont

sleeping as they do a good 18 hours a day!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on his bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Hiding under the bed


----------



## frick&frack

Fast asleep


----------



## Shelby33

Watching the snow.


----------



## coconutsboston

Napping away


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by me


----------



## Metope

Meowing for no apparent reason.


----------



## berta

Shelby33 said:


> Watching the snow.



Totally sweet!


----------



## coconutsboston

Napping


----------



## coconutsboston

Freaking out at my upstairs neighbors stomping/bowling ball throwing competition with herself


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Whining because she didn't want to go on a car ride and now she does


----------



## coconutsboston

Sniffing me


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on his bed


----------



## Metope

Snoring! I didn't know a cat could snore this loudly, it's hilarious.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping in her crate


----------



## coconutsboston

Lying on my lap


----------



## Rami00

Tearing a slipper apart.


----------



## Dextersmom

Dreaming.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping in his bed


----------



## meowmix318

Rami00 said:


> Tearing a slipper apart.



Lol and you have photos as proof


----------



## Jesssh

Lying on my shoulders. 

He's heavy.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## berta

Barking because he thinks it's dinner time.  Wrongo.. It's my dinner time!


----------



## coconutsboston

Dextersmom said:


> Dreaming.


So sweet!


----------



## coconutsboston

Pawing at me.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## Dextersmom

coconutsboston said:


> So sweet!


Thank you&#8230;my Walter is a little love.


----------



## Rami00

Afternoon nap.


----------



## demicouture

Rami00 said:


> Afternoon nap.




Oh cute!![emoji177] 

My little monster is halfway up his stairs wrapped up relaxing[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## coconutsboston

Chewing her bone


----------



## coconutsboston

Licking the sofa...always...


----------



## frick&frack

Finding a comfy position to lie down


----------



## Turtlejelly

My pacman frog buried himself in coconut husk :lolots:


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter getting cozy inside my Valentine's Day gift box.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## meowmix318

Dextersmom said:


> Walter getting cozy inside my Valentine's Day gift box.


Such a cute photo


----------



## Dextersmom

meowmix318 said:


> Such a cute photo


Thank you.


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> Walter getting cozy inside my Valentine's Day gift box.




He is just the cutest!


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by me


----------



## rogue1995

Eating a kong stuffed with frozen low fat plain yogurt


----------



## Dextersmom

chowlover2 said:


> He is just the cutest!


Thank you.


----------



## chowlover2

Snoozing on the front porch.


----------



## Jesssh

Whining to go outside. Except... she doesn't really want to go outside - she just wants me to get up and open the door. No, what she really wants is the other dog to come out from under the bed and play with her.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Still sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## berta

Making me crazy


----------



## coconutsboston

berta said:


> Making me crazy


LOL I know that feeling!


----------



## coconutsboston

She's sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

All sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## Turtlejelly

Just poked my pacman frog, not dead, confirmed.


----------



## chowlover2

Happily snoozing on the front porch. Have been stuck inside at night for the last week as it has been bitter cold. Heading up to 60 tomorrow and warm tonight, I can sleep in!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping in my bed


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Staring at me


----------



## chowlover2

Barking at who knows what.


----------



## pukasonqo

luna is fast asleep (that cat takes her beauty sleep seriously), my other cat,boo is watching "cutthroat kitchen" with me


----------



## coconutsboston

Pacing again


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on his bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Napping in her crate


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Playing with her smartbone


----------



## Freckles1

Stalking me


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Dextersmom

Dexter and Walter playing on balcony.


----------



## berta

Well they are sleeping in my bedroom while I'm sleeping on the couch!  Sometimes they get antsy and I can't sleep with them getting up and down.  We have been outside 3 times and I have to get up early and it is already passed 12:30.


----------



## clu13

Getting acupuncture


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## etilford

sittin pretty


----------



## etilford

clu13 said:


> Getting acupuncture
> 
> View attachment 3283652




Sweet


----------



## coconutsboston

Watching tv or staring in its general vicinity at least


----------



## berta

At doggie daycare.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## MKB0925

Laying on the couch and pouting because I stopped playing ball.


----------



## MKB0925

etilford said:


> View attachment 3283873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sittin pretty




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;that face! So adorable!


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## emilu

Laying on the arm of the couch. Keeping me Company while I watch tv


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Jesssh

Checking out the view.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## MKB0925

Sleeping on the couch


----------



## meowmix318

One is barking at something outside the window


----------



## coconutsboston

Napping


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring


----------



## frick&frack

Finding a comfy spot on his bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping in her crate


----------



## MP9595

Probably terrorizing the squirrels in the backyard, what else is new


----------



## meowmix318

Ome is laying in my bed. The other is outside laying on the ground


----------



## Shelby33

Getting a drink


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## chessmont

Sleeping, as they do probably 18 hours a day!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

Shelby33 said:


> Getting a drink


That color looks good against the kitty's fur!


----------



## coconutsboston

Mine's snoring away in her bed


----------



## berta

Judah is at day care, Sheppie is having a growth removed, and josh is relaxing having his mommy all to his self.  (Sorry don't know how to make it smaller)


----------



## coconutsboston

Pacing


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on his bed


----------



## Shelby33

Watching Dr. Phil


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## meowmix318

Outside barking at random people passing by or waking their dogs


----------



## Shelby33

Still watching TV.  She has not moved all day.


----------



## coconutsboston

Waiting by the door


----------



## Firebird!

our cats are waiting for their breakfast


----------



## MKB0925

Sleeping next to me on the couch


----------



## misstrine85

Cleaning her fur before taking a nap next to me.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Shelby33

Waiting for me at the shelter until I take him home!  So excited!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## meowmix318

One is enjoying her pets from me on my bed


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## chessmont

One is attacking the vacuum cleaner, the others could care less and are sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## elbow

Stealing pizza from my 5 year old's plate. [emoji23]


----------



## Freckles1

Harry is reading


----------



## coconutsboston

Lying on my leg, snoring


----------



## berta

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3295727
> 
> Harry is reading



Smart dog!

Judah and I had our first training class yesterday.  So this morning we are going for our walk to practice only walking on the left.


----------



## Jesssh

Teeth-sparring really close to my face.


----------



## MKB0925

elbow said:


> Stealing pizza from my 5 year old's plate. [emoji23]




Sounds like my house! [emoji23] My 13 y/o daughter had her bday party at our house and a few people left there plates unattended...my Boston Terrier was running in scooping up pieces. [emoji23]


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the front door


----------



## Freckles1

berta said:


> Smart dog!
> 
> 
> 
> Judah and I had our first training class yesterday.  So this morning we are going for our walk to practice only walking on the left.




Yes yes yes!!! Walking on the left!!! I have 3 fur babies and it ain't easy keeping everyone on the left!!! But we do it!!


----------



## Jesssh

Wrestling. Or dancing.


----------



## coconutsboston

Seems to be smiling in her sleep


----------



## frick&frack

Fast asleep


----------



## coconutsboston

Dozing in my lap


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the front door


----------



## miss_vibe

waiting for me in front of my bedroom door


----------



## meowmix318

Taking shelter from the rain in my bedroom


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## meowmix318

One is begging for food.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter relaxing inside the dryer (I just took out our sheets so it is nice and warm in there).


----------



## Dextersmom

Dexter eating his lunch in peace (up high where Walter can't reach as of yet).


----------



## MKB0925

Laying on the bed sleeping while I watch tv


----------



## Jesssh

Taking a quick nap before we head out shopping - we are eyeing a pacific blue ruffwear harness for an early first birthday present. Hope it fits!


----------



## coconutsboston

Walking around with a piece of tortilla in her mouth


----------



## coconutsboston

Waiting by the door for the delivery man


----------



## meowmix318

One is on her hind legs trying to jump up to me. The other is outside lying on the ground


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at people walking by our front window


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Having puppy dreams


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## berta

Well let's see, it's morning so, we just ate, then took our potty break, played, now we are resting so mommy can have her tea, before doing the mommy bus thing, taking them to day care, and Sheppie to the dr for his shot and remove his stitches.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for our breakfast


----------



## Shelby33

Stuck in a tree


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Shelby33 said:


> Stuck in a tree


Aww!


----------



## coconutsboston

Worn out and in a deep slumber by me.


----------



## Shelby33

Trying to kiss herself?


----------



## Shelby33

coconutsboston said:


> Aww!



She got down by herself after I almost broke my leg trying to get her!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

Shelby33 said:


> She got down by herself after I almost broke my leg trying to get her!


Well of course!


----------



## citrusydrank

Shelby33 said:


> Trying to kiss herself?




Trying to find her best angle perhaps? Haha!


----------



## Rouge H

Snoring!


----------



## meowmix318

One is lying on my lap as I catch up on tpf


----------



## Shelby33

citrusydrank said:


> Trying to find her best angle perhaps? Haha!



I think!


----------



## coconutsboston

Still conked out


----------



## tulipfield

Recovering from a trip to the vet.  =P


----------



## Shelby33

tulipfield said:


> Recovering from a trip to the vet.  =P



Hope everything is OK!


----------



## coconutsboston

Taking care of me


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## tulipfield

Shelby33 said:


> Hope everything is OK!




Thanks!  Silly cat ingested string so was a bit worried.  $200 later it looks like the only thing that's suffered any ill effects is my wallet. XD


----------



## Shelby33

tulipfield said:


> Thanks!  Silly cat ingested string so was a bit worried.  $200 later it looks like the only thing that's suffered any ill effects is my wallet. XD



Oh no!  My cat loves to eat candy wrappers :/


----------



## ScottyGal

Both sleeping

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Metope

She caught a mouse and is sitting outside waiting for me to open the door so she can bring it in! Noooo!


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on my back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on his bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Staring at me


----------



## Firebird!

napping in their beds


----------



## ScottyGal

Cat is sleeping and dog is playing with her toy


----------



## Dextersmom

Kitties are both sound asleep.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

One is outside sitting on the grass. The other is enjoying all my attention


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Shelby33

Hiding because she fell and now she's embarrassed.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

One is on cable box one is sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Burying her Smartbone


----------



## meowmix318

coconutsboston said:


> Burying her Smartbone



I misread this and thought it was written as "burying her smartphone"


----------



## meowmix318

Staring at me as I way my snack


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping on my couch.


----------



## BPC

One is laying near me, the other is in the kitchen, inspecting the area around his brothers bowl (they just had dinner) hoping his brother missed a morsel.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## coconutsboston

meowmix318 said:


> I misread this and thought it was written as "burying her smartphone"



Haha! Mama don't make that kind of money! 

I try to clarify her bones as their brand (they dissolve) so nobody thinks I'm putting her in danger by giving her rawhide or something along those lines!


----------



## Shelby33

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> Sleeping


Precious.


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter knocked over the trash bag, crawled inside and is now just relaxing in the trash. :devil:


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> Walter knocked over the trash bag, crawled inside and is now just relaxing in the trash. :devil:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Walter knocked over the trash bag, crawled inside and is now just relaxing in the trash. :devil:



lol


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping


----------



## buffalogal

I just have borrowed pets (dogsitting for my boss) but they are sound asleep after their play date at the dog park with a couple of my friends today.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sunning


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Eating dinner


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter getting cozy in the dryer with warm clothesmy naughty boy.


----------



## Shelby33

Glaring at me because I'm patting my other cat.


----------



## Dextersmom

Exhausted from all his hard work today.


----------



## coconutsboston

Dextersmom said:


> Walter getting cozy in the dryer with warm clothesmy naughty boy.


Aww what a sweet baby!


----------



## coconutsboston

Back to sunning (while it lasts!)


----------



## Dextersmom

coconutsboston said:


> Aww what a sweet baby!


Thank you&#8230;he really is.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating his dinner


----------



## Bagbug

I wish I knew how to upload pictures.  She is going on her 29th hour of sleep.  I saw a vanity plate if Calfifornia.  So see if it's available in your state it said

O 2 B A C A T


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## meowmix318

One is outside lying in the sun. The other is lying on my bed


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## pukasonqo

claiming my neighbour's kid trampoline as hers


----------



## coconutsboston

Sniffing around


----------



## frick&frack

Eating dinner


----------



## MKB0925

After breakfast nap


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my lap


----------



## Meeka41

Eating lunch


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## Dextersmom

Hanging out in the hall.


----------



## meowmix318

One is staring at me as I eat my  dessert


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Snorting


----------



## Firebird!

2 cats are napping, 1 is watching the birds outside


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Metope

Running around impatiently, upset that I won't play with her, but I'm going to bed! Sorry, kitty.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## CraigeLinder

My shar pei is currently sleeping downstairs, after a long trip to Canada 
He is really tired i see


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

CraigeLinder said:


> My shar pei is currently sleeping downstairs, after a long trip to Canada
> 
> He is really tired i see




Awwwwww I love shar peis!


----------



## coconutsboston

Mine is passed out - completely worn out.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Dextersmom

My boys are resting.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating his dinner


----------



## Firebird!

napping on the couch


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Pacing around


----------



## Dextersmom

Dexter keeping watch out the window.


----------



## TNgypsy

Drinking water


----------



## SummerMango

She was fast asleep next to me but is now panting hehe[emoji190][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

Eating dinner


----------



## SummerMango

Sleeping [emoji190][emoji99]


----------



## frick&frack

Eating dinner


----------



## SummerMango

Lying down[emoji190][emoji42]


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping still


----------



## Jesssh

Munching on a nylabone.


----------



## TNgypsy

Laying on the couch outside


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for me to feed him


----------



## Dextersmom

Dexter...looking handsome.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## lovethelove78

Sleeping on couch next to me while I'm watching Lifetime


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Eating dinner


----------



## TNgypsy

Dextersmom said:


> Dexter...looking handsome.




Yes he is!


----------



## MKB0925

Napping


----------



## SimplyB

Sleeping, all four paws up in fluffy bliss! [emoji190]


----------



## Dextersmom

TNgypsy said:


> Yes he is!


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping 

Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SummerMango

All 3 are sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing


----------



## superwoolu

Attacking my foot


----------



## meowmix318

superwoolu said:


> Attacking my foot



Lol my little girl does that to my husband. But rallies her up though.


----------



## TNgypsy

Whining. She wants outside to play when the neighbors' kids are out playing.


----------



## superwoolu

meowmix318 said:


> Lol my little girl does that to my husband. But rallies her up though.




Normal when it's a cat or dog but not when it's a bunny [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## SummerMango

Getting ready for bed[emoji190][emoji190][emoji190]


----------



## MKB0925

After breakfast naps


----------



## SummerMango

Running around in the yard[emoji190][emoji190][emoji190]


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## pukasonqo

left them in charge of the flat so god only knows what the cats are up to!


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter hanging with his toy turtle.


----------



## Dextersmom

Dexter on patrol.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## Firebird!

Lying on the carpet and enjoying the sun.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## clu13

Making a friend by the river


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## Jesssh

Hanging out under the pergola, sniffing the air and watching a butterfly.


----------



## sdkitty

the two kitties had an early dinner.  one is sleeping on the chair and the other is resting on the ottoman.  nice and peaceful


----------



## Jesssh

We found a dog this morning. It followed us for almost our whole walk. I'm sitting on the deck and it is lying behind me, as if it were in a cage. Animal control is coming to get it, I hope. It has no collar or tags, so I don't want to touch it or let my dogs play with it. It seems pretty submissive though. The puppy got used to having it around on the walk. She barked at it at first, then once she "met" it, they were fine for the most part, but were separated by at least a couple of feet.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing at my feet


----------



## TNgypsy

Praying over her soccer ball??


----------



## meowmix318

TNgypsy said:


> Praying over her soccer ball??
> 
> View attachment 3352261




Lop love this photo


----------



## meowmix318

Looking at me while I eat my snack


----------



## coconutsboston

Lounging on the patio


----------



## coconutsboston

Jesssh said:


> We found a dog this morning. It followed us for almost our whole walk. I'm sitting on the deck and it is lying behind me, as if it were in a cage. Animal control is coming to get it, I hope. It has no collar or tags, so I don't want to touch it or let my dogs play with it. It seems pretty submissive though. The puppy got used to having it around on the walk. She barked at it at first, then once she "met" it, they were fine for the most part, but were separated by at least a couple of feet.




Poor little guy! I hope he finds his owners!


----------



## SummerMango

TNgypsy said:


> Praying over her soccer ball??
> 
> View attachment 3352261




Absolutely adorable [emoji190][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Jesssh

coconutsboston said:


> Poor little guy! I hope he finds his owners!



She went to the animal shelter and the owner picked her up. She had a microchip. Also smelled a little like cologne mixed with doggie musk, so I think she had either had a recent bath or was petted by someone that morning.


----------



## coconutsboston

Jesssh said:


> She went to the animal shelter and the owner picked her up. She had a microchip. Also smelled a little like cologne mixed with doggie musk, so I think she had either had a recent bath or was petted by someone that morning.


Aww that's great.  I'm glad you were able to help get her home safely.


----------



## frick&frack

Jesssh said:


> She went to the animal shelter and the owner picked her up. She had a microchip. Also smelled a little like cologne mixed with doggie musk, so I think she had either had a recent bath or was petted by someone that morning.




Great news!


----------



## coconutsboston

Mine is not feeling so hot - trying to get an appointment with the vet as we speak. Augh!! I hate to see her feeling bad!


----------



## meowmix318

coconutsboston said:


> Mine is not feeling so hot - trying to get an appointment with the vet as we speak. Augh!! I hate to see her feeling bad!



Awww, hope she feels better


----------



## frick&frack

Snuggling with me


----------



## rogue1995

Eating his frozen - plain low fat yougert stuffed Kong


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Sleeping by me




This again


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping upstairs


----------



## SummerMango

Sleeping next to me[emoji190][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Firebird!

napping in their baskets


----------



## meowmix318

One is sleeping in bed curled up next to my husband. The other is sleeping outside


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter and Dexter sharing Dexi's favorite chair...for the moment.


----------



## coconutsboston

Napping


----------



## frick&frack

Watching the rain


----------



## coconutsboston

Eating


----------



## coconutsboston

Rolling around on the new rug


----------



## frick&frack

Swimming


----------



## SimplyB

Barking at birds


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

Laying on my feet


----------



## lulilu

One is sleeping next to me on the sofa; the other 3 are around the house, sleeping or hanging out.


----------



## Firebird!

waiting for their lunch


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## Dextersmom

Dexter chilling in his bed.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping under a blanket


----------



## coconutsboston

Laying in the sun


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## Brooklyn Baby

They're sleeping  Typical situation for my cats in this time of day


----------



## meowmix318

One is lying by my feet


----------



## Dextersmom

Taking a break


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Curled up in the crook of my knees


----------



## coconutsboston

Burrowing at the foot of my bed


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Lying out in the sun


----------



## coconutsboston

Just relaxing


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat my lunch


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## Firebird!

napping after lunch


----------



## coconutsboston

Sitting on one of my legs staring at me


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping with my husband still


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping under the bed


----------



## meowmix318

One is lying against my right leg after a long fun day


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing per usual


----------



## pukasonqo

no idea! left the cats in charge while i went off to work so let's see what i get home to...


----------



## meowmix318

pukasonqo said:


> no idea! left the cats in charge while i went off to work so let's see what i get home to...



Lol


----------



## coconutsboston

Licking me nonstop


----------



## coconutsboston

Playing with her squeaky toy


----------



## wee drop o bush

Heidi my Pomeranian is wanting up on my lap but she's really fluffy and warm, and it's way too hot and sunny. Poor baby, she'll get a snuggle later when it has cooled a bit :giggles:


----------



## queennadine

My BF and I have two kitties that live with him. They're either sleeping right now or plotting our demise. Can't ever be too sure.


----------



## steffysstyle

Sleeping in her basket...


----------



## srslyjk

My corgi is sitting on me while I'm trying to work.  Such a bossy dog.


----------



## TNgypsy

One is eating. The other is chewing on a toy.


----------



## meowmix318

queennadine said:


> My BF and I have two kitties that live with him. They're either sleeping right now or plotting our demise. Can't ever be too sure.




Lol


----------



## meowmix318

One of them is lying next to me


----------



## coconutsboston

Hiding under the bed


----------



## Goodfrtune

Trying to walk across my keyboard


----------



## coconutsboston

Hanging out under the bed


----------



## meowmix318

Licking her feet


----------



## Sparkletastic

Being the cutest slug ever and sleeping next to me as I read / surf the net.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing in bed with me


----------



## meowmix318

Taking my spot on the bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring


----------



## meowmix318

Waiting for me to take her for a walk


----------



## frick&frack

Getting a drink


----------



## coconutsboston

Choking down her heartworm meds, blegh.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

Chewing her squeaky toy


----------



## Shelby33

Hating on someone/something


----------



## frick&frack

Eating his supper


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter perched on top of the fireplace mantle.


----------



## chowlover2

Walter knows how to make quite


Dextersmom said:


> Walter perched on top of the fireplace mantle.


a striking pose!


----------



## Dextersmom

chowlover2 said:


> Walter knows how to make quite
> 
> a striking pose!


Ha...yes he does.  He is a naughty little boy and to me he is irresistible!


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping on my pillow

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

Begging me to get up & take her on her Saturday morning car ride!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my husband's shoulder


----------



## frick&frack

Lying on his new super comfy bed


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> Ha...yes he does.  He is a naughty little boy and to me he is irresistible!


    I go for the naughty pets too!


----------



## Dextersmom

My boys.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

Throwing her squeaky toy around and chasing it


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring [emoji178]


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter helping me with the laundry.


----------



## lms910

We rescued a kitten the other day and shes so precious eating my yogurt leftovers!


----------



## chowlover2

lms910 said:


> We rescued a kitten the other day and shes so precious eating my yogurt leftovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390934


Adorable!


----------



## meowmix318

lms910 said:


> We rescued a kitten the other day and shes so precious eating my yogurt leftovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390934


Lol, too cute


----------



## Mayfly285

Dextersmom said:


> Walter perched on top of the fireplace mantle.



Walter is quite a work of art himself - and he knows it! [emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## jpark2

Gazing out the window


----------



## Dextersmom

Mayfly285 said:


> Walter is quite a work of art himself - and he knows it! [emoji6]



Thank you!


----------



## Khatta Mitha Mirch

lms910 said:


> We rescued a kitten the other day and shes so precious eating my yogurt leftovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390934


awww so cute


----------



## Mayfly285

lms910 said:


> We rescued a kitten the other day and shes so precious eating my yogurt leftovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390934



Congratulations on your gorgeous adoption! [emoji7]


----------



## ScottyGal

Both are sound asleep 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

Pouting


----------



## clu13

Sleeping while I cook his food


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Making silly faces!! [emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3392346
> 
> 
> Making silly faces!! [emoji23]



They are adorable!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

chowlover2 said:


> They are adorable!



I struggle with depression and have some pretty low days but I swear, pets just want to give you love and make you smile. They have big hearts! Glad I could make you happy with this photo!


----------



## chowlover2

JourneyEmbracer said:


> I struggle with depression and have some pretty low days but I swear, pets just want to give you love and make you smile. They have big hearts! Glad I could make you happy with this photo!


I struggle with depression too! When I'm low I get down on the floor and just hug my 2 fur babies! They make life worth while!


----------



## coconutsboston

Couldn't agree more! I have IBD and when I'm having a particularly rough day, my pup seems to "sense" it and just stays with me.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my left foot 

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

He's restless...he doesn't feel well


----------



## meowmix318

frick&frack said:


> He's restless...he doesn't feel well


Poor doggie  hope he gets better


----------



## Jesssh

Taking a break from rough play.


----------



## coconutsboston

Staring at the door


----------



## coconutsboston

frick&frack said:


> He's restless...he doesn't feel well


Oh no! I hate to hear that! Feel better little guy!


----------



## frick&frack

meowmix318 said:


> Poor doggie  hope he gets better





coconutsboston said:


> Oh no! I hate to hear that! Feel better little guy!



Thanks. I think he's better now. I hope so, we haven't slept much the past 2 nights. 

He's napping in the kitchen now. He hasn't asked to go out in the past 2 hours (that's a long time considering the past 48 hours).


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Failing at life.


----------



## MKB0925

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3396619
> 
> 
> Failing at life.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] so adorable!


----------



## chowlover2

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3396619
> 
> 
> Failing at life.


Awwww!


----------



## frick&frack

JourneyEmbracer said:


> Failing at life.



[emoji23]


----------



## coconutsboston

Sitting in my lap


----------



## coconutsboston

frick&frack said:


> Thanks. I think he's better now. I hope so, we haven't slept much the past 2 nights.
> 
> He's napping in the kitchen now. He hasn't asked to go out in the past 2 hours (that's a long time considering the past 48 hours).



Fingers crossed he continues to improve. That's no fun for anyone!


----------



## Jesssh

Watching the bichons on Dogs 101 on TV.


----------



## meowmix318

Jesssh said:


> Watching the bichons on Dogs 101 on TV.


Lol cute. I don't think my dogs realize that the dogs they may hear or door bell is coming from the TV and start barking when they hear it or run  to the front door


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sitting in my armchair.


----------



## chowlover2

meowmix318 said:


> Lol cute. I don't think my dogs realize that the dogs they may hear or door bell is coming from the TV and start barking when they hear it or run  to the front door


Mine do the exact same thing! If I really want to work them up I will play animal videos on You Tube, and that really gets them going!


----------



## meowmix318

chowlover2 said:


> Mine do the exact same thing! If I really want to work them up I will play animal videos on You Tube, and that really gets them going!


Lol


----------



## TraGiv

One is sleeping next to me and the other is sitting on the back of the sofa looking out the window.


----------



## coconutsboston

Flopped out on the sofa


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

She wore herself out acting practically rabid all day


----------



## coconutsboston

Chilling


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at the garbage trucks (it's trash day)

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring loudly


----------



## coconutsboston

Pacing


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> Fingers crossed he continues to improve. That's no fun for anyone!



Thanks. He seems to be back to his old self now.


----------



## coconutsboston

frick&frack said:


> Thanks. He seems to be back to his old self now.


Great to hear!


----------



## coconutsboston

Playing outside


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping after breakfast


----------



## coconutsboston

Passed out snoring


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed

Sent from my SM-T350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

Staring at me


----------



## wee drop o bush

Heidi as snug as a bug


----------



## chowlover2

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3405269
> 
> Heidi as snug as a bug


So cute!


----------



## coconutsboston

Dozing


----------



## coconutsboston

Stretched out on the entire sofa


----------



## frick&frack

Eating his dinner


----------



## coconutsboston

Crawling around under the bed


----------



## meowmix318

Hiding under the bed 

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing in the kitchen


----------



## cdtracing

Taking a nap.  They just finished their dinner after playing in their wading pools.


----------



## coconutsboston

Running all over like a nut.


----------



## meowmix318

Sitting on my lap


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

they're both napping right now


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the tile floor


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to me


----------



## coconutsboston

Begging for a bite of my dinner


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## Dextersmom

These boys just make me so happy!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## pixiejenna

Being cute like normal. I can go wherever I want cause how can you get mad at a face like this?







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me cook dinner


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> Being cute like normal. I can go wherever I want cause how can you get mad at a face like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


You can't, too cute!


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> These boys just make me so happy!
> View attachment 3411510


Awwwww!


----------



## coconutsboston

Playing with a squeaky toy


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Dreaming


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat a slice of cheese


----------



## meowmix318

Now begging me for a piece of my cheese


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## lulilu

Sleeping next to me on sofa and by my feet (some snoring is involved).  But they have had a hard morning, what with getting up, going outside and having breakfast.  Some napping is definitely in order.


----------



## frick&frack

Eating dinner


----------



## MomLuvsBags

Licking himself


----------



## MandyDee

One pomeranian is snoozing in front of the fan on her (lol) king size bed, other pomeranian is snoozing by my feet on the floor. It's a tough life!


----------



## wee drop o bush

MandyDee said:


> One pomeranian is snoozing in front of the fan on her (lol) king size bed, other pomeranian is snoozing by my feet on the floor. It's a tough life!



Wonderful  
My German Spitz Klein is just waking up[emoji5]


----------



## demicouture

wee drop o bush said:


> Wonderful
> My German Spitz Klein is just waking up[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414673
> 
> View attachment 3414674




OMG you serious, he is too cute and has the same name as my Chihuahua[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## Firebird!

lying on the floor and sleeping, it's too hot outside for them


----------



## Firebird!




----------



## wee drop o bush

Firebird! said:


> View attachment 3416820



Beautiful[emoji7] My mum-in-laws cat Smokey is exactly like them. An unusual colour, it's not often you see a cat like this[emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



He's an elderly boy now, 16 years old, going blind and deaf, but he is happy lying in front of the fire[emoji5]


----------



## Dextersmom

Attempting to stay cool


----------



## Dextersmom

wee drop o bush said:


> Beautiful[emoji7] My mum-in-laws cat Smokey is exactly like them. An unusual colour, it's not often you see a cat like this[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416898
> 
> He's an elderly boy now, 16 years old, going blind and deaf, but he is happy lying in front of the fire[emoji5]



What a special beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Firebird! said:


> View attachment 3416820



What a gorgeous little love!


----------



## Dextersmom

wee drop o bush said:


> Wonderful
> My German Spitz Klein is just waking up[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414673
> 
> View attachment 3414674



He is just darling!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

Running up and down the stairs, soo...exercising?


----------



## Mayfly285

coconutsboston said:


> Running up and down the stairs, soo...exercising?



Perhaps they keep forgetting what they went up there for?! It happens to me all the time! [emoji6]


----------



## coconutsboston

Mayfly285 said:


> Perhaps they keep forgetting what they went up there for?! It happens to me all the time! [emoji6]


Very good point! Happens to me multiple times a day!


----------



## coconutsboston

Now she is worn out!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping next to me


----------



## clu13

Trying to sleep while I annoy him


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Napping...one on the sofa beside me and the other two on the floor near me. It's 99 degrees out today.


----------



## meowmix318

Laying by my feet on the bed as I watch shows on Netflix 

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing in the kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

Licking her foots


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## ptqcangel08

being a lazybone. Lol!


----------



## Mayfly285

Dragging the oven gloves outside, to add to her nest of stolen goodies in the back field ... [emoji849]


----------



## vivian518

Enduring summer heat...!


----------



## jb8492

My chocolate lab is snoring the house down hahahaha


----------



## coconutsboston

Mayfly285 said:


> Dragging the oven gloves outside, to add to her nest of stolen goodies in the back field ... [emoji849]


Bahaha, this cracked me up for some reason.


----------



## coconutsboston

Mine's sleeping in her bed.


----------



## Mayfly285

coconutsboston said:


> Bahaha, this cracked me up for some reason.



It is funny, tbh - she trots off very purposefully and you know she's pinched something she shouldn't have. Examination of her "lair" later on reveals a whole plethora of stolen items! [emoji6][emoji190][emoji252]


----------



## chowlover2

Sticking close to me as thunderstorms are starting...


----------



## frick&frack

jb8492 said:


> My chocolate lab is snoring the house down hahahaha



What a cutie [emoji7]


----------



## coconutsboston

Waiting for the delivery man


----------



## Mayfly285

coconutsboston said:


> Waiting for the delivery man



Aha! My little monster left her oven gloves (and other sundry booty) to bark ferociously at the DHL delivery man ... It obviously worked, since he climbed into the back of the van and passed the package to me through his window, rather than get out! [emoji6][emoji252]


----------



## coconutsboston

Mayfly285 said:


> Aha! My little monster left her oven gloves (and other sundry booty) to bark ferociously at the DHL delivery man ... It obviously worked, since he climbed into the back of the van and passed the package to me through his window, rather than get out! [emoji6][emoji252]


Haha! Too funny!


----------



## coconutsboston

She's napping on my foot


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## meowmix318

Lying by me on the couch


----------



## Mayfly285

Gently woofing, growling and waving paws in her sleep (having nightmares about big sister trying to steal her bone?!) [emoji252][emoji490]


----------



## coconutsboston

Sitting with her head on my shoulder


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat


----------



## coconutsboston

Having puppy dreams [emoji99][emoji178]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Napping while it's storming


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping after breakfast


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for his dinner


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Hiding under my bed


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping in front of my legs

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## coconutsboston

Burrowed under the bed, sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me on the bed


----------



## Macie x

Sleeping, having some kind of dream as she's snoring and moving her paws/eyelids


----------



## coconutsboston

Chewing a bone


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## coconutsboston

Snuggling, finally!


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## coconutsboston

Begging


----------



## meowmix318

Is extremely hyper for some reason and running around the bed, preventing me from falling back to sleep

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

Looking out the door


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Napping while it's raining


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sleeping on his plank.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing in the kitchen


----------



## Firebird!

napping


----------



## meowmix318

Begging grandma a bite of her dinner 

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing under the bed


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Eating his dinner


----------



## meowmix318

Begging for food


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Being naughty little mess makers!


----------



## frick&frack

Out for last call


----------



## frick&frack

Barking at something outside


----------



## meowmix318

Lying down in my room


----------



## clu13

Sharing an apple with me


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## meowmix318

Licking her paws


----------



## lms910

Pup is asleep. Two kitties wrestling!


----------



## frick&frack

I think he's napping in the kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

Watching tv


----------



## meowmix318

My little girl is watching me eat my lunch


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## Dextersmom

Sitting pretty.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Curled up in her bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping upstairs


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to me


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## coconutsboston

Running around like a mad woman


----------



## Oryx816

Getting ready to doze off....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still in bed


----------



## Chagall

My sable coat German Shepherd is lying on the floor beside me. I love him so much.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by the fan


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping on my side of the bed


----------



## coniglietta

Sleeping


----------



## remainsilly

People are trying to sleep.
So cat vomited up a loud hairball.
Then slammed various cabinet doors--probably wandering through stored cookware or towels.
I love him so much.


----------



## Chagall

Lying at my feet while I have my coffee.
Thursday he was swimming beside me while I snorkled in Lake Superior for two and a half hours.


----------



## Oryx816




----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan!


----------



## meowmix318

Laying on the bed by my feet


----------



## coconutsboston

Stealing my pillow


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## Dextersmom

Helping me change the sheets.


----------



## meowmix318

Dextersmom said:


> Helping me change the sheets.
> View attachment 3448270



So helpful


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat and begging for a bite


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## meowmix318

Begging grandma for a bite of her dinner

Sent from my SM-T350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Arlene619

My Beagle boy Roscoe is laying on the bed.


----------



## coconutsboston

Begging for attention


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping on my legs


----------



## Magnolias

Well, I have 3 of my 4 pets in the room with me right now...
Dog #1 and Cat #2 - stretched out asleep on the floor, in their "usual" spots
Dog #2 - curled up asleep next to my husband (who is also asleep) on the couch

Cat #1 is downstairs in the basement, giving me the cold shoulder and making it clear she is EXTREMELY annoyed with me, because Dog #2 is a recent addition....she was the "original" pet and has done this in some capacity with each new addition. I'm hoping she comes around in the next week or two.


----------



## Oryx816

Looking at me pleadingly to get some of the butter cookie I am eating.


----------



## meowmix318

Licking her paws 

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter relaxing somewhere he shouldn't be.


----------



## meowmix318

Dextersmom said:


> Walter relaxing somewhere he shouldn't be.
> View attachment 3451073



I always tell people they my dog has amnesia because she always does the things she is not supposed to


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing in the kitchen hoping something will drop on the floor


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing on the sofa


----------



## meowmix318

Laying by me


----------



## Mayfly285

Basking in the sunshine [emoji274]


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My beautiful Lola is critically ill with kidney failure in the animal hospital. I am heart broken & devastated. Please pray that she gets well.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the front door


----------



## frick&frack

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My beautiful Lola is critically ill with kidney failure in the animal hospital. I am heart broken & devastated. Please pray that she gets well.



I hope your baby gets well [emoji253]


----------



## Arlene619

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My beautiful Lola is critically ill with kidney failure in the animal hospital. I am heart broken & devastated. Please pray that she gets well.


I'm so sorry to hear that, your sweet Lola will be in my prayers.


----------



## Oryx816

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My beautiful Lola is critically ill with kidney failure in the animal hospital. I am heart broken & devastated. Please pray that she gets well.



I'm so sorry to hear that.  My sweet Sadie was in the hospital last year with kidney failure as well.  It is so painful to see our beloved fur babies suffering.  

I hope Lola makes a full and speedy recovery like Sadie did.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and Lola.  [emoji120]


----------



## Mayfly285

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My beautiful Lola is critically ill with kidney failure in the animal hospital. I am heart broken & devastated. Please pray that she gets well.



Thinking of you both and praying for the best xxx [emoji253]


----------



## frick&frack

Waiting for me to feed him


----------



## Arlene619

He wants a belly rub.


----------



## meowmix318

Eating a home made treat


----------



## frick&frack

Rubbing his head along the couch [emoji849]


----------



## coniglietta

Chilling on my lap


----------



## meowmix318

coniglietta said:


> Chilling on my lap



So cute


----------



## meowmix318

Begging for food


----------



## coconutsboston

Not feeling well


----------



## Oryx816

coconutsboston said:


> Not feeling well



Awwww.....get well soon!


----------



## coconutsboston

Oryx816 said:


> Awwww.....get well soon!


Thank you! I hope it's just her heartworm preventative causing it!


----------



## Oryx816

coconutsboston said:


> Thank you! I hope it's just her heartworm preventative causing it!



Oh no!  I hope it gets sorted out soon.  I can relate, as my sweet girl is sensitive to vaccines and it is horrible to see them suffering.  [emoji20]


----------



## coconutsboston

Oryx816 said:


> Oh no!  I hope it gets sorted out soon.  I can relate, as my sweet girl is sensitive to vaccines and it is horrible to see them suffering.  [emoji20]



She seems to be better, but I put her on boiled chicken and rice just to play it safe. She's kicking me out of my own bed right now [emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

coconutsboston said:


> She seems to be better, but I put her on boiled chicken and rice just to play it safe. She's kicking me out of my own bed right now [emoji23]



 seems she is on the mend!  [emoji2][emoji1360]


----------



## coconutsboston

Yep! She's rolling around on the carpet now, acting crazy.


----------



## Pessie

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## Oryx816

Shaking herself off after a rainy walk [emoji299]️


----------



## coconutsboston

Napping


----------



## Arlene619

Sleeping on the couch when he knows he's not allowed.


----------



## Mayfly285

Arlene619 said:


> Sleeping on the couch when he knows he's not allowed.
> View attachment 3462054



But who would have the heart to move him?! [emoji252][emoji7]


----------



## Arlene619

Mayfly285 said:


> But who would have the heart to move him?! [emoji252][emoji7]


I know right?! [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring in the garden


----------



## meowmix318

Lying by my feet, waiting for a walk

Sent from my SM-T350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mayfly285

Sleeping on a duvet in the kitchen as she recovers from being spayed ... Very confused, drowsy and woozy [emoji53][emoji252]


----------



## meowmix318

Lying in bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Completely conked out from too many car rides!


----------



## Mayfly285

Still woozy from being spayed on Friday - currently lying on a duvet in the living room. Second follow-up vet check tomorrow morning (assuming I recover from my fourth night sleeping beside her on the floor ...) [emoji53]


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

Mayfly285 said:


> Still woozy from being spayed on Friday - currently lying on a duvet in the living room. Second follow-up vet check tomorrow morning (assuming I recover from my fourth night sleeping beside her on the floor ...) [emoji53]


Aww, you're a good mommy for sleeping with her and making sure she's OK.  Hope you get good news tomorrow!


----------



## coconutsboston

In bed with me


----------



## PewPew

Sleeping beside me in her "Flying Superman " pose. (On tummy with all paws outstretched. )


----------



## Mayfly285

coconutsboston said:


> Aww, you're a good mommy for sleeping with her and making sure she's OK.  Hope you get good news tomorrow!



Thank you, cb; I spent four nights on the living room floor in the end, and found it hard to readjust to my bed on day 5!
The vet said she was running a temperature and her heart rate was too fast. The wound also felt slightly swollen and very warm to the touch. She was given stronger pain relief and an antibiotic jab and has retuned for checkups twice since Monday. 
This morning she chased a pheasant across the garden, and is jumping onto the sofa and bed again (just try to stop her!) The vet thinks she's hyper-sensitive and is reacting to the dissolvable stitches - more antibiotics given and fingers crossed for Tuesday's checkup! [emoji6]


----------



## coconutsboston

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, cb; I spent four nights on the living room floor in the end, and found it hard to readjust to my bed on day 5!
> The vet said she was running a temperature and her heart rate was too fast. The wound also felt slightly swollen and very warm to the touch. She was given stronger pain relief and an antibiotic jab and has retuned for checkups twice since Monday.
> This morning she chased a pheasant across the garden, and is jumping onto the sofa and bed again (just try to stop her!) The vet thinks she's hyper-sensitive and is reacting to the dissolvable stitches - more antibiotics given and fingers crossed for Tuesday's checkup! [emoji6]



Aww I hope she gets to feeling better!


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping by me on the couch


----------



## Chubbs1212

On my bed


----------



## Mayfly285

Eating a biscuit on my lap in the car, waiting for DD1 to come out of school.


----------



## coconutsboston

Asleep after a long day


----------



## coconutsboston

Still tired from yesterday and just wants to be near me


----------



## frick&frack

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, cb; I spent four nights on the living room floor in the end, and found it hard to readjust to my bed on day 5!
> The vet said she was running a temperature and her heart rate was too fast. The wound also felt slightly swollen and very warm to the touch. She was given stronger pain relief and an antibiotic jab and has retuned for checkups twice since Monday.
> This morning she chased a pheasant across the garden, and is jumping onto the sofa and bed again (just try to stop her!) The vet thinks she's hyper-sensitive and is reacting to the dissolvable stitches - more antibiotics given and fingers crossed for Tuesday's checkup! [emoji6]



I'm so glad your baby is doing better!


----------



## Dextersmom

Pessie said:


> Sleeping
> View attachment 3459988



That is so precious!!


----------



## Chubbs1212

Cuddling with grandpa


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping by my husband's feet


----------



## coconutsboston

Hogging my entire bed


----------



## meowmix318

coconutsboston said:


> Hogging my entire bed



Lol mine too


----------



## coconutsboston

Taking a lil nap


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing in front of the fan


----------



## meowmix318

Picking me licking her feet


----------



## SakuraSakura

They're at my boyfriends place hiding. Introducing Saphira. We adopted two older cats yesterday and we couldn't be happier! 

She's ten years old.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## meowmix318

Running in the front yard


----------



## coconutsboston

SakuraSakura said:


> They're at my boyfriends place hiding. Introducing Saphira. We adopted two older cats yesterday and we couldn't be happier!
> 
> She's ten years old.
> View attachment 3476348



So fluffy! [emoji173]️ congrats and so awesome of you to adopt older pets!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Giving me "hugs"


----------



## SakuraSakura

coconutsboston said:


> So fluffy! [emoji173]️ congrats and so awesome of you to adopt older pets!!



Thank you so much. We have three cats all together! It's like a zoo.


----------



## meowmix318

Picking at her nails.


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## WonderWoman76

Staring at me.


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at people passing by the window


----------



## coconutsboston

Waiting on the delivery guy. He's not moving fast enough for her, so she's pacing behind it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

He's trying to stash a pizza crust. Ugh.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Begging for snacks as usual


----------



## meowmix318

AuthenticChanel said:


> View attachment 3481861
> 
> Begging for snacks as usual



Lol cute, just like my dogs


----------



## wee drop o bush

coniglietta said:


> Chilling on my lap





AuthenticChanel said:


> View attachment 3481861
> 
> Begging for snacks as usual



Pommies! 
My 18 month old Pomeranian 'Heidi' is at the boarding kennels tonight as my DH and I go on holiday tomorrow. I miss my girl


----------



## SakuraSakura

Zzz...


----------



## coconutsboston

Cocooned in a blanket & I can't even see her!


----------



## Firebird!

sleeping after early breakfast


----------



## HandbagDiva354

1 is laying on my lap napping, 1 is laying on the couch in the family room napping, 1 is on the porch napping


----------



## Firebird!

All cats are fast asleep.


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## PewPew

Tail-thwacking my leg. 
This means, "I'm mad at you for trimming my nails, but I will stay near you b/c your life will be empty without my awesomeness." (She's a tortie cat!)


----------



## boxermom

Pacing despite a dose of Valium. Hurricane Matthew has begun and he hates storms.


----------



## Mayfly285

boxermom said:


> Pacing despite a dose of Valium. Hurricane Matthew has begun and he hates storms.



Bless you both - thinking of you and keeping fingers and paws crossed for you on our calm side of the pond. [emoji8][emoji252]


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing in the kitchen


----------



## meowmix318

On the couch by the window watching for people


----------



## twin-fun

Sleeping. Two on couch, one on floor


----------



## meowmix318

Licking her paws


----------



## Love4MK

Stuffing his face and then trying to plan his escape.  Nothing new!


----------



## missyb




----------



## boxermom

Mayfly285 said:


> Bless you both - thinking of you and keeping fingers and paws crossed for you on our calm side of the pond. [emoji8][emoji252]



Thank you. Communication was cut off yesterday but we're safe today and cleaning up.


----------



## frick&frack

missyb said:


> View attachment 3488582


^sweet cuddles [emoji7]




boxermom said:


> Thank you. Communication was cut off yesterday but we're safe today and cleaning up.


^I'm glad you have power.


----------



## coconutsboston

Stealing my spot


----------



## coconutsboston

Whining about not getting her way


----------



## dgphoto

Snoring...


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Playing with and shredding a napkin left on the coffee table. Funny kitty.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to my husband


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Pouting in her bed


----------



## LolaCalifornia

One is on my lap, purring. One is MIA. And the third is destroying a tennis ball.


----------



## Arlene619

Being super clingy while I'm trying to watch football.


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## Firebird!

napping in their beds


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## lexus72

Just had 3 babies!! Mom is healthy!


----------



## Mayfly285

lexus72 said:


> Just had 3 babies!! Mom is healthy!



Congratulations! [emoji252][emoji7][emoji252]


----------



## Pessie

Gradually edging me off the sofa


----------



## meowmix318

lexus72 said:


> Just had 3 babies!! Mom is healthy! [emoji813]


How precious


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lying sleeping on my lap 
View attachment 3496372


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> Lying sleeping on my lap
> View attachment 3496372


Can't see your picture wee drop


----------



## twin-fun

Watching the yard for squirrel intruders.


----------



## chowlover2

twin-fun said:


> View attachment 3496543


----------



## frick&frack

lexus72 said:


> Just had 3 babies!! Mom is healthy!



Babies [emoji7]


----------



## meowmix318

Being bad

Sent from my GT-P5113 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Sleeping!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Begging to go out 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3497000


----------



## kellytheshopper

Right now, lounging her foster home. She comes home with me tomorrow morning [emoji4] abandoned on "dead dog beach" in Puerto Rico, currently fostered in Brooklyn, NY and finding her forever home in NJ! What a traveler!


----------



## kellytheshopper

Now she's home with me!!! Passed out after a long, exciting day!


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing


----------



## coconutsboston

lexus72 said:


> Just had 3 babies!! Mom is healthy!



Precious!


----------



## Arlene619

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Sleeping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496998





CoachCatcher45 said:


> Begging to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497000





kellytheshopper said:


> View attachment 3498047
> View attachment 3498048
> 
> 
> Right now, lounging her foster home. She comes home with me tomorrow morning [emoji4] abandoned on "dead dog beach" in Puerto Rico, currently fostered in Brooklyn, NY and finding her forever home in NJ! What a traveler!





kellytheshopper said:


> Now she's home with me!!! Passed out after a long, exciting day!
> View attachment 3499342
> 
> View attachment 3499343


Cutie pies!!![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Arlene619

My babe hogging the bed as usual.


----------



## meowmix318

Leaning against my hip


----------



## kellytheshopper

Tuckered out


----------



## coconutsboston

Burrito'd in her blanket


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## pixiejenna

Got up to pee and someone stole my seat. . . Can't blame him it's my heated blanket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## meowmix318

Laying against my leg


----------



## Real Authentication

Chasing his toy around the room


----------



## coconutsboston

Snuggling with me. She had dental surgery yesterday and feels terrible.


----------



## DiamondBaby

sleeping under the covers in my bed


----------



## Lavidav

Keeping warm


----------



## coconutsboston

Lavidav said:


> Keeping warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513892



What a funny way to lay! [emoji16]


----------



## coconutsboston

Rolling around on her back


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## meowmix318

Laying on my lap


----------



## pixiejenna

Making be do my job as a human pillow, best job ever!


----------



## lilsweetie

Lavidav said:


> Keeping warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513892


wow what gorgeous colors!
I have a tortie, an orange tabby and an orange tabby with white paws. Your cat is a mix of all 3 colors of my cats!


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## amanda_a_

Laying on the bed while I'm trying to make it


----------



## pixiejenna

Pamper kitty [emoji14] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## meowmix318

Laying next to me


----------



## frick&frack

Eating his dinner


----------



## ebayBAGS

fast asleep on the couch


----------



## meowmix318

Laying on my bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## bucha

My Mimi is being very inquisitive with my new bag...


----------



## meowmix318

bucha said:


> My Mimi is being very inquisitive with my new bag...
> 
> View attachment 3519407



lol too cute


----------



## frick&frack

Outside barking at something


----------



## meowmix318

Probably missing me as I am at work


----------



## coconutsboston

Snuggled up on the electric blanket


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on his bed


----------



## meowmix318

Pretending to snuggle with me so she can get a drink from my cup


----------



## Mayfly285

Trying to make me feel better.


----------



## pixiejenna

OK this pic was actually from yesterday but it's too cute not to share. Thanksgiving dinner with turkey bits all over his face.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping in her new dog bed


----------



## Yuki85

Laying next to me while I was trying to prepare for a interview


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to my husband


----------



## coconutsboston

Staring at me


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## meowmix318

Laying in her soft padded crate as I drink my tea latte

Sent from my GT-P5113 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## WonderWoman76

Nudging my arm.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still in bed.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Napping...one in my lap [emoji177]


----------



## coconutsboston

Staring out the window


----------



## frick&frack

Eating dinner


----------



## Edsmd2

Sitting in the sofa with my baby's pacifier


----------



## meowmix318

Edsmd2 said:


> View attachment 3535630
> 
> 
> Sitting in the sofa with my baby's pacifier



Lol


----------



## MKB0925

Edsmd2 said:


> View attachment 3535630
> 
> 
> Sitting in the sofa with my baby's pacifier



So cute!  [emoji23]My first boxer used to steal my daughter's pacifiers all the time!


----------



## MKB0925

Morning snuggles...


----------



## frick&frack

Staring at me so I'll feed him


----------



## Real Authentication

Sleeping in his bed


----------



## meowmix318

Following my husband in the kitchen as he places the ribs into the oven

Sent from my SM-T350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pessie

Having happy (upside down) dreams


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## frick&frack

Outside barking at something


----------



## coconutsboston

Asleep on my legs & feet


----------



## coconutsboston

Peering out the window


----------



## meowmix318

Curled in a ball next to me


----------



## frick&frack

Eating his dinner


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at something or someone out the window


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping in his bed.


----------



## meowmix318

Looking at me, expecting me to give her something to eat


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Napping.... [emoji99] 
One in my lap[emoji173]️️


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on his bed


----------



## Mortuary Maven

Listening to what the spirits have to say. I'd tell her she's doing it wrong, but that's my phone case, so maybe she's listening to someone on the line?


----------



## hedonista

staring at me...patiently waiting for me to make eye contact.


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing


----------



## frick&frack

He's pitifully looking at me...I think he wants dinner early


----------



## kellytheshopper

Cuddling up next to me! It's 7am here, just had her breakfast and back to bed for her lol tough life!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still sleeping in his bed.


----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in a chair


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still sleeping in his bed.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing in my lazy boy chair


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping in my bed


----------



## kbell

Staring me down...


----------



## frick&frack

Standing on the back porch looking out


----------



## berta




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still sleeping in his bed.


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat and begging for food


----------



## Dextersmom

Dexter checking out the poinsettia.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Dextersmom said:


> Dexter checking out the poinsettia.
> View attachment 3550788



Is it real? I always thought poinsettias were toxic to cats & dogs. :-/


----------



## Dextersmom

LolaCalifornia said:


> Is it real? I always thought poinsettias were toxic to cats & dogs. :-/



I have read that as well.  The good news is that my boy only rubbed against it and sniffed it to give his approval, as he does with all new items I bring home (then he lost interest and moved on).


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still sleeping in his bed.


----------



## twin-fun

One is drinking water, the other rolling in the freshly vacuumed area rug, and the third is watching over me.


----------



## frick&frack

Wishing I'd feed him


----------



## j19

Sleeping


----------



## Arlene619

Just kicking it


----------



## restricter

Watching bird videos on the iPaw


----------



## pixiejenna

restricter said:


> View attachment 3553272
> 
> 
> Watching bird videos on the iPaw


Omg I die of cute 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still sleeping in his bed.


----------



## mrs moulds

I'm not home, but I am almost sure Sammy is doing this :


----------



## Mayfly285

Barking at nothing (both of them!!!)[emoji23]


----------



## Storm702

Being a cat


----------



## JoeyLouis

Snuggling. Always.


----------



## Storm702

Being Chunk!


----------



## Storm702

Why did I just discover this on tPF?! I now know what I will do all day!!!

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring


----------



## Mcab

Sleeping as usual. (:


----------



## meowmix318

Begging mommy for food


----------



## Storm702

Sitting on the couch, because she knows she's not allowed up there 

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coniglietta

Snuggling in their blankets


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed

Sent from my SM-T350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Dextersmom said:


> I have read that as well.  The good news is that my boy only rubbed against it and sniffed it to give his approval, as he does with all new items I bring home (then he lost interest and moved on).



Smart boy! One of my cats eats any/all plants or flowers brought into the house. My other one is like yours-- sniffs and walks away. They are all so unique!


----------



## Oryx816

LolaCalifornia said:


> Smart boy! One of my cats eats any/all plants or flowers brought into the house. My other one is like yours-- sniffs and walks away. They are all so unique!



So true!  I had a pug who ate my roses!  My eldest ignored flowers completely, and my girl smells all flowers and lingers a bit before leaving.

They have their own personalities.  All sweet though!


----------



## coconutsboston

Worn out from Christmas festivities  [emoji319]


----------



## shadowplay

Both my cats are in heat so they're whining and howling.

They just turned 6 months so I will be taking them to get spayed soon.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still sleeping in his bed.


----------



## coconutsboston

Knocked out on the electric blanket.


----------



## Storm702

Cuddling with me on the couch she's "not allowed on".[emoji12]


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Laying over my legs


----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in front of me 

Sent from my HTC One mini using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## twin-fun

Two of my dogs are hiding in the walk in closet, shivering in fear of the fire works and the old one is sleeping in the middle of the living room because he's too deaf to hear the fireworks.


----------



## Storm702

Someone couldn't stay up til 2017


----------



## Storm702

twin-fun said:


> Two of my dogs are hiding in the walk in closet, shivering in fear of the fire works and the old one is sleeping in the middle of the living room because he's too deaf to hear the fireworks.


I hope my neighbors have finally extinguished their seemingly endless stash of fireworks, because they terrorize my dogs!


----------



## luvprada

Storm702 said:


> Cuddling with me on the couch she's "not allowed on".[emoji12]



Love this


----------



## Storm702




----------



## Storm702

Storm702 said:


> I hope my neighbors have finally extinguished their seemingly endless stash of fireworks, because they terrorize my dogs!


Well, I spoke too soon. Where do they even get all these fireworks?! Oh well. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Storm702

Mom put a scarf on me..... Happy New Year!


----------



## sdkitty

sitting my lap and purring


----------



## coconutsboston

Laying in my lap (highly uncharacteristic of her!) because she realizes I have to return to work


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## luvprada

2 sleeping and the 3rd is looking for crumbs on the floor


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in a ball on my bed


----------



## Storm702

Sleeping on the bed & the couch, both of which they're "not allowed" on. They're going to have a rude awakening come Spring when they actually won't be allowed on them- they're part of the reasons we need new ones! Has anyone had luck breaking them of this bad habit? I know it's my fault because I let them up there, but I don't want them ruining new things.


----------



## frick&frack

Storm702 said:


> Sleeping on the bed & the couch, both of which they're "not allowed" on. They're going to have a rude awakening come Spring when they actually won't be allowed on them- they're part of the reasons we need new ones! Has anyone had luck breaking them of this bad habit? I know it's my fault because I let them up there, but I don't want them ruining new things.



I've found that a water bottle is a very effective tool. Just spray them. After a while, you only have to point to it.


----------



## Storm702

frick&frack said:


> I've found that a water bottle is a very effective tool. Just spray them. After a while, you only have to point to it.


Thanks! I think that will work for Chunk, but Storm.... smh. Storm is pretty high- spirited- she tries to "eat" water when it's sprayed at her.


----------



## meowmix318

Storm702 said:


> Sleeping on the bed & the couch, both of which they're "not allowed" on. They're going to have a rude awakening come Spring when they actually won't be allowed on them- they're part of the reasons we need new ones! Has anyone had luck breaking them of this bad habit? I know it's my fault because I let them up there, but I don't want them ruining new things.



Sheets not tin foil would keep our cocker spaniel off for a while. But he eventually figured out how to sit between the sheets on the couch. 

I don't think dogs like the sound of tin foil and so this is why this worked initially.


----------



## Storm702

meowmix318 said:


> Sheets not tin foil would keep our cocker spaniel off for a while. But he eventually figured out how to sit between the sheets on the couch.
> 
> I don't think dogs like the sound of tin foil and so this is why this worked initially.


I will give this a try! Someone else once suggested putting pennies in a jar & shaking them, but she just looked at me like I was crazy!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Storm702 said:


> I will give this a try! Someone else once suggested putting pennies in a jar & shaking them, but she just looked at me like I was crazy!



lol


----------



## Mayfly285

Beside the fire, beneath the tree, sound asleep and oblivious to the wind raging outside ...


----------



## Mayfly285

I sneaked in for a close up!


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> I sneaked in for a close up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564256


Aw, happy cat


----------



## Storm702

Chunk is resting his head on my feet[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## coconutsboston

"Hugging" me


----------



## Sophie-Rose

One of our cats went missing today, so I have absolutely no idea what she is doing right now... Some absolutely horrible thoughts are racing through my head... It is absolutely freezing outside, and she's more if an indoor cat (spends an hour outside each day max!) she's been gone 13 hours now...

I really hope she comes home safe...


----------



## coconutsboston

Chewing a bone


----------



## coconutsboston

Sophie-Rose said:


> One of our cats went missing today, so I have absolutely no idea what she is doing right now... Some absolutely horrible thoughts are racing through my head... It is absolutely freezing outside, and she's more if an indoor cat (spends an hour outside each day max!) she's been gone 13 hours now...
> 
> I really hope she comes home safe...



Sorry to hear this, I hope she returns soon & safely!


----------



## Storm702

Sophie-Rose said:


> One of our cats went missing today, so I have absolutely no idea what she is doing right now... Some absolutely horrible thoughts are racing through my head... It is absolutely freezing outside, and she's more if an indoor cat (spends an hour outside each day max!) she's been gone 13 hours now...
> 
> I really hope she comes home safe...


Oh no! I hope she comes home soon.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

coconutsboston said:


> Sorry to hear this, I hope she returns soon & safely!





Storm702 said:


> Oh no! I hope she comes home soon.


Update:
After a sleepless night I printed out 100 flyers, and as the final one came out the printer I heard the cat-flap!!

She's home!!!!
She's lost a little wait, and looked a little shaken up, but no permanent damage done!!

So relieved she's home!!!


----------



## Storm702

Cuddling


----------



## Storm702

Sophie-Rose said:


> Update:
> After a sleepless night I printed out 100 flyers, and as the final one came out the printer I heard the cat-flap!!
> 
> She's home!!!!
> She's lost a little wait, and looked a little shaken up, but no permanent damage done!!
> 
> So relieved she's home!!!


[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] Yes!!! Oh I am so happy!


----------



## MKB0925

Laying on the couch with me and my 2 daughter's. It 's very crowded...[emoji4]


----------



## coconutsboston

Sophie-Rose said:


> Update:
> After a sleepless night I printed out 100 flyers, and as the final one came out the printer I heard the cat-flap!!
> 
> She's home!!!!
> She's lost a little wait, and looked a little shaken up, but no permanent damage done!!
> 
> So relieved she's home!!!



Great news! I'm so glad you got your lil lady back safely!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping in the corner (pouting that I opened the blinds to let light in)


----------



## sdkitty

Laying in my shoe box


----------



## coconutsboston

Getting a bath [emoji370]


----------



## coconutsboston

Chewing her bone


----------



## debssx3

enjoying his new bed


----------



## coconutsboston

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3568979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoying his new bed


 Those little teefies!


----------



## TraGiv

Both are napping.


----------



## coconutsboston

Laying on me shaking because she heard a siren [emoji58]


----------



## Arlene619

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3568979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoying his new bed


Omg he's sooooo cuuutee!! Looks like he's smiling lol.


----------



## luvprada

They are all asleep


----------



## hedonista

Cuddled up next to me


----------



## frick&frack

Sophie-Rose said:


> Update:
> After a sleepless night I printed out 100 flyers, and as the final one came out the printer I heard the cat-flap!!
> 
> She's home!!!!
> She's lost a little wait, and looked a little shaken up, but no permanent damage done!!
> 
> So relieved she's home!!!



So glad to hear she's home safe.


----------



## Pessie

This lazy pair have just been cuddling all day!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping in my lazy boy chair.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## hedonista

Sleeping...always sleeping.


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## twin-fun

Sleeping


----------



## sdkitty

Hope she's ok


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Napping


----------



## Lavidav

Trying to get the bone back from the cat...


----------



## luvprada

Lavidav said:


> Trying to get the bone back from the cat...
> View attachment 3578629



Adorable


----------



## Mayfly285

Lavidav said:


> Trying to get the bone back from the cat...
> View attachment 3578629



This is an all too-familiar scene in our house: our Lab is far too scared of our cat to do anything other than whine pathetically and look at us with pleading eyes ... [emoji6][emoji252]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

Also sleeping [emoji85][emoji85][emoji7][emoji85]


----------



## Storm702

Why are all of our pets always sleeping?! LOL My dogs will wake up just to go to the room with me to go to bed!


----------



## pquiles

I


----------



## PewPew

My old ladycat's in her bunker (under my bed), hiding from our thunderstorms.


----------



## frick&frack

Lavidav said:


> Trying to get the bone back from the cat...


^you have a beautiful Yellow Lab!




Storm702 said:


> Why are all of our pets always sleeping?! LOL My dogs will wake up just to go to the room with me to go to bed!


^I think they sleep all the time because they're happy, well taken care of, & content [emoji7]

-------

My old boy is sleeping by me [emoji173]


----------



## pigallepassion

Mephisto has exquisite taste!


----------



## coconutsboston

Staring at me


----------



## meowmix318

pigallepassion said:


> Mephisto has exquisite taste!



Kitty has good taste


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Same


----------



## PewPew

Walking backwards, trying to back out of her veterinary cone. (My sweet girl hurt her eye)


----------



## coconutsboston

Pouting


----------



## coconutsboston

PewPew said:


> Walking backwards, trying to back out of her veterinary cone. (My sweet girl hurt her eye)



Awww hope she feels better soon


----------



## PewPew

coconutsboston said:


> Awww hope she feels better soon





<Purrrrrrrrrs> Thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

PewPew said:


> View attachment 3583874
> 
> <Purrrrrrrrrs> Thank you!



Poor baby [emoji173]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping on my blanket


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## PewPew

Hovering over a ledge on her cat tree. 



Kitty: "Lady, remove this cone or I will jump!"
Me: "It's only 2 feet. 
Kitty: "Oh right"


----------



## coconutsboston

Standing on my chest


----------



## meowmix318

coconutsboston said:


> Standing on my chest


Lol my little girl dog does that all the time for some reason


----------



## frick&frack

He's getting a drink


----------



## meowmix318

Lying against my husband


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## mrs moulds

Destroying a plant LOL


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## Chubbs1212

Cuddling on my lap


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my blanket and hogging my space on the bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Half snuggling half hoping I'll leave


----------



## coconutsboston

meowmix318 said:


> Lol my little girl dog does that all the time for some reason



Lol, I like to think it's because they want to be super close to us because they love us! Unfortunately my lady is 30 lbs and not little, [emoji16]


----------



## Edsmd2

Jumping on the sofa


----------



## PewPew

Edsmd2 said:


> Jumping on the sofa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587332



Aaaw, their faces look so cute & innocent! "Who me? I'm not on the ... oh, gosh, how did this happen?!!"


----------



## Edsmd2

PewPew said:


> Aaaw, their faces look so cute & innocent! "Who me? I'm not on the ... oh, gosh, how did this happen?!!"



Thank you!  They are a funny pair. Love them both so much I don't mind them being on the sofa


----------



## frick&frack

Eating his dinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## sdkitty

on my lap, purring


----------



## coconutsboston

Snuggling on the electric blanket


----------



## frick&frack

Drinking


----------



## PewPew

Hogging the heat vent


----------



## twin-fun

One sleeping on the floor, one is on squirrel watch, and the third is glued to my husband in the kitchen, hoping he'll drop something edible.


----------



## lms910

Two of three snuggling with me!




Doggy with daddy in the living room


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at something/ someone at the window


----------



## Yuki85

Sleeping on me [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## lulilu

One is sleeping next to me, and the other three are guarding the house by barking out the front door at anything that moves.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## Storm702

Sitting next to me on the couch.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## Luvthybag

hmmmmm, watching movie?


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring [emoji42]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Recovering from dental surgery this morning. Poor baby


----------



## BunnyLady4

Getting shoo'd out of the entertainment center


----------



## twin-fun

Creating dust bunnies, I'm sure...


----------



## BunnyLady4

LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on his bed


----------



## meowmix318

Lying against me


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at the roofers


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## luvprada

LuxuryBagAdicted<3 said:


> View attachment 3582448
> 
> Also sleeping [emoji85][emoji85][emoji7][emoji85]



He's adorable


----------



## luvprada

BunnyLady4 said:


> Getting shoo'd out of the entertainment center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591472



So cute!


----------



## kellytheshopper

Napping on my legs [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## chowlover2

All 3 are snoozing!


----------



## sdkitty

trying to lay in my purse but he's a bit big


----------



## meowmix318

sdkitty said:


> trying to lay in my purse but he's a bit big
> View attachment 3594462



Kitty almost fit


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my husband's lap


----------



## MillerRocks

Wanting Up


----------



## PewPew

MillerRocks said:


> View attachment 3595370
> 
> Wanting Up



Oh my heart! I could deny this face nothing!

My girl is eating breakfast while pushing her bowl around. (She dislikes non-slip bowls. Things must taste better when you can "mush" the bowl )


----------



## MKB0925

Both are barking like lunatics at the window over nothing..[emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

In bed still.


----------



## Yuki85

Testing his new bed [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


View attachment 3598063


View attachment 3598064


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

In bed still.


----------



## twin-fun

Little one is humping big one's leg in true Napoleon complex fashion and alpha ***** is about to put him in place.


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

Waiting to get something from my plate [emoji85]


----------



## wee drop o bush

LuxuryBagAdicted:heart: said:


> View attachment 3598210
> 
> Waiting to get something from my plate [emoji85]



Pommies  
My Pom Heidi is barking at her daddy because she wants him to throw her teddy bear


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

In bed still.


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## lulilu

Sitting around in a circle staring at me while I eat.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

In bed still.


----------



## sdkitty

kneading my slipper.....he likes to carry them around....I have to fight to get them in the morning....weird


----------



## coconutsboston

Conked out


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Eating a cracker  (not supposed to give her human food but I spoil her too much)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## sdkitty

chasing his tail, silly cat


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Lying on me [emoji7]


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in his bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## luvprada

Waiting for dinner


----------



## luvlux64




----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in a ball


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

He's outside barking at something


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Begging for food


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at something out the window


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on his bed


----------



## MillerRocks

First keeping eachother warm in bed before bedtime.
 Then blocking my view of the Tv. SMH


----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in a ball at my feet


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## PursePassionLV

Snuggling while I play on TPF.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Eating his dinner


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping after their dinners


----------



## TraGiv

One is sleeping and the other one is following me around being nosy.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## Mayfly285

Drying off by the wood burner in their Ruff and Tumble rugs, after practically swimming in a particularly muddy field! [emoji849]


----------



## mrs moulds

Harassing my husband!


----------



## frick&frack

Eating his dinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Exploring outside


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## PeachUK




----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Sun bathing


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## meowmix318

Begging me for a bite of my dessert


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Napping in the sun


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Lazing on the couch


----------



## bagsforme

My golden is swimming in the pool.  She'd stay in there all day if I let her.


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## luvprada

Waiting for dinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

luvprada said:


> Sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622508


What a darling pup!


----------



## coconutsboston

Mine's sleeping as well


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My little Lola is sick. The vet is closed already. Please keep my baby in your prayers


----------



## frick&frack

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My little Lola is sick. The vet is closed already. Please keep my baby in your prayers



Hope she gets well soon [emoji253]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## Love4MK

Probably sleeping or eating.  He's super lazy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## mmkhoury

Sleeping


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Trying to lick my face


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## Pmrbfay

Wondering why I am not rubbing his belly.


----------



## Pmrbfay

PeachUK said:


> View attachment 3618334



Those are cute kitties!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

Outside barking at something


----------



## luvprada

Waiting for dinner impatiently


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on his bed


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## SMURTY

Sleeping


----------



## luvprada

Had breakfast and went back to sleep


----------



## meowmix318

Napping


----------



## bluuntley

Waiting for dad to get home!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Kitty Yuki is admiring the scenery


----------



## meowmix318

bluuntley said:


> Waiting for dad to get home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631867


Oh that's cute


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed, waiting to go somewhere with me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Napping after a long afternoon


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping/pouting


----------



## PewPew

Washing up after dinner. Sweet dainty kitty.


----------



## luvprada

Snoring


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping in the floor


----------



## PewPew

Sleeping with my finger in her paws.


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping on his bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## meowmix318

Napping next to my husband as he is napping too


----------



## frick&frack

Laying by me


----------



## Docjeun

Grooming herself next to me in bed


----------



## PewPew

Snooooooozing after a long day of dozing


----------



## Docjeun

She is the only one that sleeps with me and then wakes me at the crack of dawn, not to feed her but she just wants us to get up, then she wants to play, we are not in the mood for that first thing in the morning


----------



## meowmix318

PewPew said:


> Snooooooozing after a long day of dozing


It's a tough life


----------



## meowmix318

Trulyadiva said:


> She is the only one that sleeps with me and then wakes me at the crack of dawn, not to feed her but she just wants us to get up, then she wants to play, we are not in the mood for that first thing in the morning


Lol my little girl dog does the same thing all the time. Who knows where dogs learn this


----------



## Chubbs1212

Cuddling with mommy after going to the vet


----------



## AussieMell

Sleeping, was a big day going to the beach and visiting my parents.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## Docjeun

Please get off the Ipad and play with me......


----------



## Docjeun

Oops above is in wrong thread.......should be in.....pics of your pets...


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## luvprada

Listening to a telecon with me.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing in the kitchen


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping along my thigh


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## Love4MK

Last I left him he was lounging in his cardboard house.


----------



## meowmix318

Cuddling with me


----------



## luvprada

Docjeun said:


> Please get off the Ipad and play with me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640266



Love this!


----------



## luvprada

Had breakfast and now sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## coconutsboston

Napping


----------



## meowmix318

Curled in a little ball


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing away


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat


----------



## frick&frack

Getting a drink


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to my husband


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Giving me kisses


----------



## meowmix318

Lying in her dog bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## restricter

Bandit appears to be plotting a coup.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## meowmix318

Napping some more


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Waiting for me to take her for a walk


----------



## luvprada

Eating dinner


----------



## meowmix318

Lying in my lap


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## Edsmd2

Playing


----------



## meowmix318

Following my husband around


----------



## meowmix318

Eating her breakfast


----------



## MKB0925

Napping on the couch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Lying by me


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Hiding


----------



## PewPew

In The Bunker (shoebox under my bed) to ride out a scary thunderstorm


----------



## gelbergirl

Resting after eating his dinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for me to get up!


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## meowmix318

Maybe missing me as I am at work


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by my feet


----------



## luvprada

Watching DH cook dinner


----------



## meowmix318

Licking my dessert plate clean


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Glaring at me Bc we aren't going on a car ride right.this.second.


----------



## luvprada

2 are sleeping and one is washing her paws


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Getting towel dried from a bath


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on the back porch


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozing


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Getting a drink


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## meowmix318

Out in our backyard going potty


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## meowmix318

Curling up in a ball next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Napping on his bed


----------



## restricter

They look soooo comfy, don't they?


----------



## restricter

One more of WinkyToo and his majestic floof.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by me


----------



## meowmix318

In belly rub position


----------



## restricter

Saving the universe.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed


----------



## meowmix318

Lying against my leg


----------



## TraGiv

Both are sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Napping


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by me


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on her bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## Tori0204

Watching the kids play half asleep lol


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## meowmix318

Jumping all over my husband because he just came home


----------



## Angie Ong

Sleeping in her tent


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Dozing in the sun


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing on the back porch


----------



## luvprada

Barking


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in a ball on my bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## baggirl37

Lounging in the sun


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## PewPew

Being silly under her blankie. (This is her "little babushka remembers the old country" pose)


----------



## chowlover2

PewPew said:


> Being silly under her blankie. (This is her "little babushka remembers the old country" pose)
> View attachment 3682681


I do that after I bath my dogs, they hate it!


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Napping by the fan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## luvprada

Waiting for dinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Snoozing by the fan


----------



## coconutsboston

Napping


----------



## meowmix318

Lying in the door way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying next to me


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in front of the fan.


----------



## meowmix318

Licking her paws


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping by the fan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## frick&frack

Napping in the kitchen


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Resting a light hike


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed, waiting for me to walk her


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lulilu

One is lying on the sofa at my feet; one is sleeping on one of the dog beds; one is wandering around the living room.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## TNgypsy

One is sleeping. One is chewing on an elk antler.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my lap


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## baglover1973

all adorably sleeping and even snoring a little


----------



## Angie Ong

Napping in her tent.


----------



## meowmix318

Angie Ong said:


> View attachment 3696431
> 
> 
> Napping in her tent.


So cute and her own tent


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Quincy is chillin like a 15-year-old kitty should...


----------



## coniglietta

Hanging out on the bed with me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## missbellamama

catchin' some 'rays in the window and doing some cleaning


----------



## meowmix318

Lying at my feet


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## camalie

Snuggling ❤️


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Being a lap kitty [emoji192]


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoozin'


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Grooming himself


----------



## SWlife




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping in each other's kennels. A new weird habit


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my lap


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## kpalsy

My little one and her friends are currently "all played out" and .  Her foot positions are always so funny when she naps.  Lol.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

luvprada said:


> Sleeping in each other's kennels. A new weird habit



Lol!


----------



## meowmix318

kpalsy said:


> View attachment 3703880
> 
> My little one and her friends are currently "all played out" and .  Her foot positions are always so funny when she naps.  Lol.


Someone had a a tough day


----------



## SWlife

kpalsy said:


> View attachment 3703880
> 
> My little one and her friends are currently "all played out" and .  Her foot positions are always so funny when she naps.  Lol.



That's just adorable!


----------



## coconutsboston

Lying in the sun


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my lap


----------



## Daryll

In time out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## baggirl37

Lounging/napping


----------



## Irishgal

She just got done signing her book at the AKC Museum of the Dog in St Louis.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## luvprada

Daryll said:


> View attachment 3705473
> 
> 
> In time out



How old is your little one?


----------



## Daryll

luvprada said:


> How old is your little one?



She's 10 months--it's been a long 10 months!


----------



## SWlife

Daryll said:


> View attachment 3705473
> 
> 
> In time out



How cute!


----------



## inefinity

sleeping =D


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## Yuki85

Special relationship - the box [emoji15]


----------



## coconutsboston

Looking out the blinds


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## Hierophilic

Daryll said:


> View attachment 3705473
> 
> 
> In time out



Oh my goodness that FACE [emoji7]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## sdkitty

he was trying to rub poop off his behind on the carpet....fortunately it was a solid one and I was able to get it off of him with a tissue....he's embarrassed


----------



## meowmix318

inefinity said:


> sleeping =D


Cute avatar


----------



## Yuki85

When I came back from shower


----------



## SWlife

sdkitty said:


> he was trying to rub poop off his behind on the carpet....fortunately it was a solid one and I was able to get it off of him with a tissue....he's embarrassed



You got lucky.... this time, lol!


----------



## sdkitty

gacats said:


> You got lucky.... this time, lol!


yeah, I used to have a long haired cat who would stteak poop on the carpet all the time....this little guy usually doesn't do that.....hopefully an isolated incident


----------



## meowmix318

Yuki85 said:


> When I came back from shower
> 
> View attachment 3709348


Looks like someone was using the tablet while waitng for you to return


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## luvprada

My cocker mix is spending the day in front of the computer watching "Be a Dog" over and over.  I think he believes he's a cat as I caught him running around the yard with a dead rabbit in his mouth.  Totally grossed me out sigh...


----------



## sdkitty

luvprada said:


> My cocker mix is spending the day in front of the computer watching "Be a Dog" over and over.  I think he believes he's a cat as I caught him running around the yard with a dead rabbit in his mouth.  Totally grossed me out sigh...



sometimes we hate it when our animals act like animals 
reminds me - we had a beautiful blonde Cocker when I was a kid.  My dad made my mom re-home her as he couldn't tolerate the hair floating around the house.  One of the tragic events of my childhood (and my sister's)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed and most likely wondering when my husband or when I will be taking her out for a walk


----------



## meowmix318

Staring at me and wondering why there is no more human food in her bowl (naughty little girl picked out all the eggs in the bowl and left the actual dog food)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping in my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in a bowl looking at me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping on the couch.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying in front of me, looking right at me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## missbellamama

one is begging for treats (what else is new )
other is napping in his heated kitty bed (  the heat )


----------



## remainsilly

Guarding his stuff, as it dries in laundry room.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping on the couch.


----------



## meowmix318

Under the bed hiding


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me


----------



## shadowplay

Eating. They think they're starving


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping on my lazy boy chair


----------



## restricter

Supporting Pride Month.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Hiding under the bed


----------



## gazoo

Snoring loudly.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my blanket


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat


----------



## shadowplay

Playing in the box my bag was shipped in


----------



## restricter

Giving me The Paw.


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at something/ someone outside


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping on the couch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Begging for food


----------



## _Valerie_

Lying with my baby and enjoying my evening


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Looking at me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Begging my husband for a bite of his apriocot


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Begging me for food


----------



## luvprada

Snoring


----------



## dloreangel

i miss my dog =( its been some time, i think i have to go adopt a new pet to accompany me


----------



## SWlife

dloreangel said:


> i miss my dog =( its been some time, i think i have to go adopt a new pet to accompany me



Oh, please give a shelter pet a chance!
I hope you find a dog that gives you joy. [emoji847]


----------



## Cocoabean

This will come as quite the shock! Sleeping!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## coconutsboston

Drinking water


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping after a long day trip


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat


----------



## missbellamama

occupying my lap


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Hiding under my bed


----------



## cjy

Curled up by me in the upstairs bed away from daddy's view.  Lol. Daddy does not like him in the beds


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## Fun123

Trying to chew on one of my plants!


----------



## meowmix318

Begging me for food


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping on the couch.


----------



## meowmix318

Hiding under the bed


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my lap (but that is because I picked her up from my bed and put her there)


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping in her own dog bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## coniglietta

Eating breakfast


----------



## Pessie

Snoring


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at something outside


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lms910

Laying on mommas pregnant belly


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## SWlife

Purring & chilling.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## letsgoshopn

Sleeping (I see a trend here, lol!)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Napping by me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Keeping watch by the window


----------



## meowmix318

Sitting in the dog bed


----------



## Pmrbfay

Deleted


----------



## Pmrbfay

"Talking" to my husband about the nearly empty food dish (there is one bite left but he thinks he's starving - LOL!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## toodlee

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Laying near me on the floor


----------



## meowmix318

Lying near me again


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Cuddling with me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## cocolv

Hanging out


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping on the bed with my husband


----------



## Carrierae

Trying to fit in my car! No dog left behind! lol


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my lap


----------



## jklover




----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in a ball


----------



## Love4MK

Probably being a lazy potato.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Licking her paws


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^ My dog does that? It's so weird?   Even using & licking his paws down the side & around his head like cats do? 

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

lovlouisvuitton said:


> ^^ My dog does that? It's so weird?   Even using & licking his paws down the side & around his head like cats do?
> 
> Sleeping.


I like to think that my dog is like a little cat, so dainty


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at the firework noises  (July 4th is their least favorite day of the whole year)


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Stressed & panting because of fireworks. ☹️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## luvprada

Napping after their walk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Looking out the window


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping on my lazy boy chair


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on top of the couch, looking out the window


----------



## SashayAway

Being a loaf


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping in their kennels since they just had dinner. Kennel door aren't locked they just like sleeping in there


----------



## meowmix318

SashayAway said:


> View attachment 3756662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a loaf


Looks comfortable


----------



## Cogmarks

I have 5 cats. They are doing what they do best...sleeping.


----------



## ive_flipped

Laying on my lap


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## alansgail

Licking peanut butter out of her Kong!


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my lap


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Hiding under the bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Curled in a ball on the couch


----------



## meowmix318

Cuddling with my husband on our bed


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my side of the bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on her right side, on the carpet next to me


----------



## meowmix318

Running outside in the front yard with my husband


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## kellytheshopper

Being suspiciously quiet...[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Looking at me, hoping I will give her some of my food


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping


----------



## camalie

Enjoying some fresh air on the balcony


----------



## sarasmom

Licking her paws


----------



## meowmix318

Hiding under the bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## haruhii

Sleeping in a lump under the blanket ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in a ball sleeping


----------



## kellytheshopper

Posing for me so I can reply to this thread [emoji41][emoji23]


----------



## meowmix318

kellytheshopper said:


> View attachment 3767776
> 
> Posing for me so I can reply to this thread [emoji41][emoji23]



What a good dog  so thoughtful


----------



## TraGiv

One is looking out the window and the other one is lying next to me.


----------



## meowmix318

Being picky with her dinner and only picking out her favorite pieces from her bowl


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Sleeping


----------



## kellytheshopper

meowmix318 said:


> What a good dog  so thoughtful



There may or may not have been a piece of cheese involved [emoji28]

Meow, I just scrolled back a few pages and saw your pooch!!! So cute! Our dogs have very similar ears! Do you know if he/she is part chihuahua? Mine is a rescue but I'm 99% sure she is half chihuahua.


----------



## meowmix318

kellytheshopper said:


> There may or may not have been a piece of cheese involved [emoji28]
> 
> Meow, I just scrolled back a few pages and saw your pooch!!! So cute! Our dogs have very similar ears! Do you know if he/she is part chihuahua? Mine is a rescue but I'm 99% sure she is half chihuahua.


Thank you. She is also a rescue but think she is actually papillion and terrier mix.

Food is always the ultimate motivator for photos


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping on my lazy boy chair!


----------



## meowmix318

Begging to be petted


----------



## Irishgal

Tolerating me taking a picture of her with her new Nose Work title.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

We eat watermelon together [emoji173]️[emoji525][emoji486]


----------



## meowmix318

Hiding under the bed


----------



## meowmix318

Now lying next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Looking out the window, waiting for my husband to come home


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my side of the bed


----------



## kellytheshopper

Staring at me[emoji102]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## sarasmom

My cat is hiding under the living room chair because I have a bunch of teenagers here for dds 15th birthday. They are super loud and she is wondering how she is gonna sleep with all that noise lol


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Napping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed


----------



## meowmix318

Begging me for a bite of my food


----------



## kellytheshopper

Napping the sun [emoji7][emoji295]️

This thread makes me so happy, brings some cheer to some bad days[emoji173]️[emoji190][emoji192]


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Sitting on top of the couch on the lookout for suspicious activity


----------



## Lavidav

Sleeping and begging...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping on my lazy boy chair?


----------



## sdkitty

had his dinner...laying on the rug


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Relaxing.... such a hard day for this 9-year-old Golden Retriever! We spoil him SO MUCH.


----------



## Angie Ong

Playing in the paper bag that she love so much.


----------



## luvprada

taking a selfie [emoji4]


----------



## sdkitty

laying next to my chair - so quiet I had to look for him


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

luvprada said:


> View attachment 3779236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking a selfie [emoji4]


----------



## Yuki85

Sleeping next to me [emoji75]


----------



## frick&frack

Lavidav said:


> Sleeping and begging...


^gorgeous darlings! Give them whatever they want [emoji7]

Makes me miss my boys [emoji22][emoji173]️




LolaCalifornia said:


> Relaxing.... such a hard day for this 9-year-old Golden Retriever! We spoil him SO MUCH.


^how did you resist snuggling? I want to jump through the phone [emoji7]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Getting tortured by the groomer  dropped off a few hours ago because her hair is getting too long and is long overdue for a trim


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the floor


----------



## snow0160

Sitting in my back seat and on our way to akc class


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed, waiting for me to go to sleep


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## kalahai

Sleeping


----------



## TNgypsy

Barking....ugh


----------



## Eastborder

In Amstaff dreamland !!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## snow0160

Licking his crotch


----------



## meowmix318

snow0160 said:


> Licking his crotch


Lol my vet calls they grooming


----------



## luvprada

Had breakfast and went back to bed (they have such a hard life [emoji1])


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Begging me for a bite from my lunch


----------



## SWlife

Chillin


----------



## meowmix318

Lying near to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Looking out the window


----------



## TraGiv

One is sitting here looking at me and the other one is somewhere in the house.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Watching my mom  (grandma) eating her lunch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me on my bed


----------



## meowmix318

Running outside in our front yard


----------



## meowmix318

Joining us for our weekly date night


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Napping


----------



## luvprada

Waiting for a treat


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Begging my husband for a bite of his food


----------



## Sferics

I don´t know...I guess he gets important cat-things done...like chilling in the sun etc...


----------



## meowmix318

Begging for a bite of my breakfast


----------



## meowmix318

Licking my hand


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## snow0160

Being naughty and eating my sofa


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## Pmrbfay

There sure are some sweet faces on all these wonderful "fur babies" [emoji4]


----------



## pixiejenna

In the bathroom in a timeout. Knocked over a plant and wouldn't stop playing with the dirt. Since they love the bathroom it really isn't a punishment. Based on the noise coming from there they are having fun.


----------



## meowmix318

pixiejenna said:


> In the bathroom in a timeout. Knocked over a plant and wouldn't stop playing with the dirt. Since they love the bathroom it really isn't a punishment. Based on the noise coming from there they are having fun.


Lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Keeping me company as I lie on the bed


----------



## meowmix318

Sitting next to me as I eat my dinner


----------



## meowmix318

Sitting with us on our weekly date night  (not sure why my photos keeping uploading sideways. I have tried to edit this post a few times now with no such luck)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Watching whatever and whoever passes by our window


----------



## kiki_grandiose

Sleeping [emoji25]


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed, patiently waiting for me to finish getting ready


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## alycephoto

lmkhlh2006 said:


> We all know that pets tend to do interesting, entertaining and peculiar things, so I figured why not share them.
> 
> My cat is currently wedged between my laptop and I and he has a serious look of irritation on his face because he is smashing himself and apparently thinks that I should move.


Laying around waiting for food


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## TNgypsy

She's bringing me her ball....over and over....dropping it in my lap. And I'm throwing it.....over and over.....because I love her so much[emoji4]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Helping fix the kitchen sink...


----------



## Gg1909

Napping like always but they are sooo cute while they sleep.


----------



## meowmix318

Pmrbfay said:


> Helping fix the kitchen sink...
> View attachment 3800045
> 
> View attachment 3800046


So clever


----------



## meowmix318

Waiting to catch our flight


----------



## Pmrbfay

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3800119
> 
> 
> Waiting to catch our flight



Safe travels! [emoji4]


----------



## meowmix318

Pmrbfay said:


> Safe travels! [emoji4]


Thank you. We have only have 2 more hours of our layover before we catch our next flight


----------



## meowmix318

Waiting for my husband to return from the restroom


----------



## meowmix318

Sitting on my husband's lap as we wait for an additional  2 hour delay


----------



## luvprada

Snoring again


----------



## SWlife

Keeping me in the chair when I really should be doing laundry.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Staring at me as I eat dinner


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the floor


----------



## Pmrbfay

"Helping" clean out the closet - LOL!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to my husband on the couch


----------



## coniglietta

Looking at me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## ColdSteel

Spooky the black cat is sleeping in the sun and making Marge Simpson noises in her slumber. It might be about ten minutes before she gets out of the window and sleeps on my bed (in the shade) to cool off.


----------



## luvprada

in bed


----------



## SWlife

Hiding from the Roomba. He hates it while it's moving.


----------



## TNgypsy

Small one is barking as usual (at nothing in particular) and the big one is staring at her like she's crazy.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping on my bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

luvprada said:


> View attachment 3804884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in bed



So precious!


----------



## meowmix318

Date night with my husband and our little girl


----------



## coniglietta

Sleeping in my arms


----------



## SWlife

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3806069
> 
> 
> Date night with my husband and our little girl



Oh my gosh, how cute!!!


----------



## meowmix318

gacats said:


> Oh my gosh, how cute!!!



Thank you [emoji3]

I would love to change to another purse but Longchamp bags are dog proof (she likes to sit on top of my purses for some reason and also I am able to carry some of her things in my bag too)


----------



## SWlife

meowmix318 said:


> Thank you [emoji3]
> 
> I would love to change to another purse but Longchamp bags are dog proof (she likes to sit on top of my purses for some reason and also I am able to carry some of her things in my bag too)



Well Longchamp  it is, then! Lol.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

gacats said:


> Well Longchamp  it is, then! Lol.


Lol yes she dictates what I wear


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## Bananajam123

Pi the cat in my avatar is snoozing


----------



## coniglietta

Eating breakfast


----------



## snow0160




----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

snow0160 said:


> View attachment 3807598


Cool photo effect


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Sitting on top of the couch, looking out the window


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying under the table, watching me


----------



## luvprada

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Watching my husband eat his dinner


----------



## luvprada

In bed dreaming about how early they will wake me tomorrow


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Sleeping in my office while I work away.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed


----------



## Pmrbfay

He's thinking cat thoughts...


----------



## meowmix318

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3813331
> 
> He's thinking cat thoughts...


Deep in concentration


----------



## PewPew

Playing "who's on top?" -- she's lying beside me & keeps putting her tail on my hand. I will move my hand away or put my hand on top, and then she puts her tail back on top. Over & over till one of us falls asleep. Wonder what it means? Maybe "I'm the boss" (because she is!)


----------



## coniglietta

Laying in my lap


----------



## luvprada

Going back to sleep after waking me so they could eat breakfast (and of course their 'slave' gets up to take care of them as soon as they wake up-we know who rules this house [emoji240])


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## SWlife

Guarding the front door.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

either sleeping or looking in cupboards that she not supposed to be in


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## Storm702

Pretending she doesn't see me seeing her doing her best doughnut impression on my blanket [emoji4]


----------



## Storm702

Annnnd apparently she's not pleased that I used the flash for that last picture[emoji23]


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Storm702 said:


> View attachment 3818698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnd apparently she's not pleased that I used the flash for that last picture[emoji23]


what a cutie!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## pixiejenna

Hogging the bottom half of the recliner so I have to sit crosslegged


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping on my lazy boy chair? Such a hard life for a beloved dog!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sleeping on my lazy boy chair? Such a hard life for a beloved dog!



This Again! ^^ But I need to add snoring as well!


----------



## smittykitty306

Being sweet


----------



## BlueCherry

Chilling on our office sofa ...


----------



## Yuki85

Sleeping!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring on the couch? What a life!


----------



## Theren

Curled up sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My dog think's he is a cat?  He is on his back snoring away on my lazy boy chair?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping by my side


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring away on my lazy boy chair?


----------



## SWlife

He appears to need some solitude. But see his ears? He knows I'm here.


----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in a little ball


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

What a life for a beloved dog!  Snoring away?


----------



## kellytheshopper

We were napping in the sunroom but then a neighbor's dog started barking so we are investigating [emoji102]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping on the couch by the window


----------



## Storm702

She found an accomplice for the couch!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping on my lazy boy chair. I actually had to pick him up on place him there? He wouldn't jump up?  He has arthritis in his back left leg & yesterday it wouldn't stop shaking! So taking him to the vet this morning.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## kellytheshopper

"Thanks for the Halloween toy, Mom!"


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on her side


----------



## PewPew

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sleeping on my lazy boy chair. I actually had to pick him up on place him there? He wouldn't jump up?  He has arthritis in his back left leg & yesterday it wouldn't stop shaking! So taking him to the vet this morning.



Poor sweet baby! I hope he's able to get some relief after the vet visit. It's so hard when our fur loves get older. When my first kitty slowed down from age & arthritis, we'd pop her in a padded basket & bring her from room to room with me (eg doing chores) so she could still supervise. (If we didn't carry her, she's slowly follow up, the snoop!). Gentle chins scratches & good wishes for your boy!


----------



## SWlife

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sleeping on my lazy boy chair. I actually had to pick him up on place him there? He wouldn't jump up?  He has arthritis in his back left leg & yesterday it wouldn't stop shaking! So taking him to the vet this morning.



Aw, poor baby! I hope vet can help....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

PewPew said:


> Poor sweet baby! I hope he's able to get some relief after the vet visit. It's so hard when our fur loves get older. When my first kitty slowed down from age & arthritis, we'd pop her in a padded basket & bring her from room to room with me (eg doing chores) so she could still supervise. (If we didn't carry her, she's slowly follow up, the snoop!). Gentle chins scratches & good wishes for your boy!





gacats said:


> Aw, poor baby! I hope vet can help....



Thank you both! 

Yes, I took him to the vet & it seems that when he tried to run up onto the back patio where the steps are, he slipped! (I actually didn't see him slip as I let him out to go to the toilet?) He got it in his head that he could't jump up anymore? So it's just in his mind now. He still won't go up the steps & I have to go down them & pick him up. But he is jumping onto my lazy boy chair. So hopefully I can just encourage him to get past the back patio steps! 

-----------------------------------------------------------

Snoring on my lazy bot chair.


----------



## meowmix318

Begging for food


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sleeping on my lazy boy chair.



This Again! ^^ I need to add snoring as well!


----------



## luvprada

Out in the yard ‘helping’ DH clean it


----------



## SWlife

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> Yes, I took him to the vet & it seems that when he tried to run up onto the back patio where the steps are, he slipped! (I actually didn't see him slip as I let him out to go to the toilet?) He got it in his head that he could't jump up anymore? So it's just in his mind now. He still won't go up the steps & I have to go down them & pick him up. But he is jumping onto my lazy boy chair. So hopefully I can just encourage him to get past the back patio steps!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Snoring on my lazy bot chair.



Hopefully, he’ll forget soon & will be back to normal soon.


----------



## missyb

Buddy is sleeping in our bed as usual oh I mean his bed.


----------



## Cogmarks

Kitten is making sure she doesn't miss anything.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Mornings are hard !!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Again I had to pick up my beloved dog & put him on my lazy boy chair.  I wish he would get it out of his head that he cannot jump up?


----------



## Yuki85

Sleeping [emoji75][emoji75]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Again I had to pick up my beloved dog & put him on my lazy boy chair.  I wish he would get it out of his head that he cannot jump up?



YES!!  He just ran up the patio steps!  I was so worried!  (keeping my fingers crossed! )


----------



## Storm702

Looking guilty, but being a very good boy!


----------



## Storm702

Now he “snuck” his 90 lb self up onto the couch with me like I won’t notice him[emoji849]


----------



## sdkitty

trying to get on my lap but Im wearing black and don't want his white hair shedding on me


----------



## Storm702

Someone is mad because I won’t let her on the couch... I’ve been a bad dog mom because I’ve let her sneak up before, plus I know this is where she’s at while we’re at work. I’m trying to break her of it before the peanuts get here so she doesn’t feel left out like “Lady & the Tramp”.


----------



## MKB0925

Andre...my co-pilot when bringing my daughter to soccer practice.


----------



## MKB0925

Storm702 said:


> View attachment 3832462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is mad because I won’t let her on the couch... I’ve been a bad dog mom because I’ve let her sneak up before, plus I know this is where she’s at while we’re at work. I’m trying to break her of it before the peanuts get here so she doesn’t feel left out like “Lady & the Tramp”.



Haha..so cute. My guy gives me a temper tantrum when he doesn't get what he wants..[emoji23]


----------



## PewPew

Yuki85 said:


> Sleeping [emoji75][emoji75]
> View attachment 3832174



 Modern cats & their technology!


----------



## TNgypsy

Antagonizing each other.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring away on my lazy boy chair! What a life!


----------



## cdtracing

It's still hot here so all 3 dogs are enjoying the air conditioning, snoring away in their various favorite places!  They had a busy morning chasing squirrels & having some of their favorite human visitors.


----------



## laineycat

using my laptop as a pillow. Silly [emoji190]


----------



## meowmix318

laineycat said:


> View attachment 3833157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using my laptop as a pillow. Silly [emoji190]


Lol isn't it amazing how dogs can just sleep anywhere ? My dog always sleeps on the tiles. That would be too hard for me


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed, taking up most of the space as always


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sleeping on my lazy boy chair.



This again! ^^  I also need to add snoring as well!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## sdkitty

At the vet having a growth removed from his ear


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair.



This Again! ^^


----------



## luvprada

Storm702 said:


> View attachment 3832394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he “snuck” his 90 lb self up onto the couch with me like I won’t notice him[emoji849]



You didn’t notice him  right? [emoji16]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring away on my lazy boy chair! What a hard life for a beloved dog!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying next to me in my Study? Waiting for me to get up & sit on my lazy boy chair?


----------



## foxgal

Another cute “sleeping on my husband’s lap” picture ❤️


----------



## kellytheshopper

Her name is Allegra! [emoji23]


----------



## CasperGT3

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring away on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## luvprada

Waiting for dinner


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Still sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring on my lazy boy chair before I have to take him to the Vets.


----------



## Storm702

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoring on my lazy boy chair before I have to take him to the Vets.



Good luck! I hope everything goes well


----------



## Storm702

Doing her best donut impression while napping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storm702 said:


> Good luck! I hope everything goes well



Thank you!  So do I!    He is going under to have his teeth cleaned & X rays, blood work, remove some lumps on his leg, the whole shebang. As he is 12 years old I am really worried about him not waking up!  I do know he is in great hands! I have the most amazing & caring veterinarian!


----------



## nddj

What she does best


----------



## Storm702

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you!  So do I!    He is going under to have his teeth cleaned & X rays, blood work, remove some lumps on his leg, the whole shebang. As he is 12 years old I am really worried about him not waking up!  I do know he is in great hands! I have the most amazing & caring veterinarian!



I will send prayers your way! I’m sure he’ll be just fine with such a great vet [emoji847]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoring on my lazy boy chair.



This Again! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast?


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me


----------



## meowmix318

Lying under the bed


----------



## lovieluvslux

dog napping.


----------



## meowmix318

Licking my face


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## Storm702

Barking at each other like lunatics and play fighting...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoring on my lazy boy chair.



This Again! ^^


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoring


----------



## kellytheshopper

lovlouisvuitton said:


> This Again! ^^



Always lots of snoring in your house [emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

kellytheshopper said:


> Always lots of snoring in your house [emoji23]



Lol!  I know? Such a hard life for a beloved dog!  He is 12 years old so he tends to sleep a lot. BUT - Only when he is around me. He won't sleep if I have to go out.  He cry's at the door when I leave!


----------



## kellytheshopper

@lovlouisvuitton aww bless your little doggie!!! Mine cries all the time...when I come home, when I leave, when I'm getting ready for a walk, lol.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## zooba

Moving away from the Roomba.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

kellytheshopper said:


> @lovlouisvuitton aww bless your little doggie!!! Mine cries all the time...when I come home, when I leave, when I'm getting ready for a walk, lol.



 Mine does exactly the same! Goes banana's when he see's me come home!


----------



## kellytheshopper

Miss Allegra passed out in my arms after her bath


----------



## PewPew

Scowling at me. I just gave her a manicure & I guess she wants to "speak to my manager"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sleeping on my lazy boy chair.



This Again! ^^


----------



## PewPew

Shakin' her booty at the scratching post! (She puts her whole bod into scratching-- her back half moves in the opposite direction of the paw on the pole).


----------



## PewPew

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sleeping on *my* lazy boy chair.



"Mama, What's yours is mine & What's mine is...MINE!"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

PewPew said:


> "Mama, What's yours is mine & What's mine is...MINE!"



Lol!  He does love sleeping on my chair?


----------



## snow0160

Annoying me!  Ahh joys of working from home office


----------



## meowmix318

snow0160 said:


> Annoying me!  Ahh joys of working from home office



Sounds like your pet is just reminding you to take a break [emoji3] (maybe too many breaks or too long... but it is the thought that counts)


----------



## snow0160

meowmix318 said:


> Sounds like your pet is just reminding you to take a break [emoji3] (maybe too many breaks or too long... but it is the thought that counts)



Haha here she is trying to have me notice her new talent of sitting on the edge of the sofa and giving me grey hairs


----------



## meowmix318

snow0160 said:


> Haha here she is trying to have me notice her new talent of sitting on the edge of the sofa and giving me grey hairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849851


Lol you mean she isn't a lap dog ?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast!


----------



## PewPew

Time for the zoomies!
Crazy eyes are activated & she's running around like she's being hunted by a wild pack of vaccuum cleaners.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast!



This again! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Outside going to the toilet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sleeping on my lazy boy chair.



This! ^^ I need to add snoring as well!


----------



## PewPew

Hiding under the bed, trying to avoid her medicine (eye infection). She turns into a whirling, bucking saber-toothed bronco for meds, so I must roll her up into a pillowcase burrito-- definitely not a "purrrrito" b/c she'll be screaming kitty obscenities!


----------



## meowmix318

Outside barking at random things


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me


----------



## Love4MK

Napping, most likely.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping on the couch?


----------



## Roxannek

Trying on trick or treat costume!



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## PewPew

Roxannek said:


> Trying on trick or treat costume!
> 
> View attachment 3854130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ahhhhhhh! What a sweet, beautiful  smootchable face


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Roxannek said:


> Trying on trick or treat costume!
> 
> View attachment 3854130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Such a cutie [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to me


----------



## SashayAway

Loafing around, as usual.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping on my lazy boy chair where one of the air con vents are?


----------



## Roxannek

PewPew said:


> Ahhhhhhh! What a sweet, beautiful  smootchable face


Oh thank you, she is a sweet little baby


----------



## Roxannek

GeorginaLavender said:


> Such a cutie [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, she is a cutie and is a good sport when I am doing stuff like trying clothes and hats on her!


----------



## meowmix318

Begging for food


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

@frick&frack   Come & say hello to my beloved dog Chester!  He has been wanting to meet you!  And I cannot forget my Fellow Forum Cats & Dogs lovers! 

Chilling at my neighbors house yesterday morning? My precious baby boy who is 12 years old!


----------



## Yuki85

Lying next to me and falling asleep


----------



## meowmix318

lovlouisvuitton said:


> @frick&frack [emoji813]  Come & say hello to my beloved dog Chester!  He has been wanting to meet you!  And I cannot forget my Fellow Forum Cats & Dogs lovers! [emoji813]
> 
> Chilling at my neighbors house yesterday morning? My precious baby boy who is 12 years old!
> 
> View attachment 3855711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855722


How cute. What type of dog is your pet? He looks a little like my own little girl


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

meowmix318 said:


> How cute. What type of dog is your pet? He looks a little like my own little girl



He is a pure breed long haired Chihuahua.  He was being naughty & not letting me take some good pics!  He just wanted to come home where I had the air con on! He doesn't like the heat either because he is just a fluff ball of hair!


----------



## meowmix318

lovlouisvuitton said:


> He is a pure breed long haired Chihuahua. [emoji813] He was being naughty & not letting me take some good pics!  He just wanted to come home where I had the air con on! He doesn't like the heat either because he is just a fluff ball of hair!


My dog is a papillion and terrier mix but often times people think she is Chihuahua because of the similar features around her face


----------



## luvprada

meowmix318 said:


> How cute. What type of dog is your pet? He looks a little like my own little girl



Adorable!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

meowmix318 said:


> My dog is a papillion and terrier mix but often times people think she is Chihuahua because of the similar features around her face



Your little girl is just as adorable!


----------



## Storm702

Being my little spoon on the couch I am not supposed to be cuddling with her on...‍♀️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storm702 said:


> Being my little spoon on the couch I am not supposed to be cuddling with her on...‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858267



How could you say no with that gorgeous face staring right back at you?  I love the cuddles!


----------



## sdkitty

playing with the remote control....he seems to be having a second kittenhood at 15


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## PewPew

Giving me her "Why you betray me?!" face. The formula for her favorite food changed .


----------



## meowmix318

PewPew said:


> View attachment 3859562
> 
> Giving me her "Why you betray me?!" face. The formula for her favorite food changed .


Gasp. How could you betray this helpless little kitty? Lol


----------



## TheAnaVega

being extra


----------



## PewPew

meowmix318 said:


> Gasp. How could you betray this helpless little kitty? Lol



Ha! That helpless little kitty is a total con artist. She still has 2 other foods that work with her allergies. But since they're not her #1 fav, she pretends to bury it and walks away.... but immediately returns to eat when I leave the kitchen  



TheAnaVega said:


> View attachment 3859652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being extra



AAAAAAAH! So sweet & handsome


----------



## Roxannek

My two weiner dogs, Doodie and Olive are riding around with us in the Mule spotting squirrels in the trees


----------



## meowmix318

TheAnaVega said:


> View attachment 3859652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being extra



So fancy dressed up with a bow tie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me. He is not very well ATM & I am worried sick about him!


----------



## Storm702

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me. He is not very well ATM & I am worried sick about him!



Oh no, what’s wrong??? Sending you both hugs & feel better soon!


----------



## PewPew

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me. He is not very well ATM & I am worried sick about him!



Oh no! Sending lots of good wishes & positive vibes for your boy. I hope he feels better soon & can return to his recliner throne


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storm702 said:


> Oh no, what’s wrong??? Sending you both hugs & feel better soon!





PewPew said:


> Oh no! Sending lots of good wishes & positive vibes for your boy. I hope he feels better soon & can return to his recliner throne



Thank you both! 

Long story short, he was due to go under a few weeks prior (I cannot remember now how many weeks ago! Too stressed!) to have his teeth cleaned, blood work, X Rays. arthritis injection, the whole shebang! As he is 12 years old I wanted everything done at the same time due to his age & the vet agreed with me. 2 weeks prior I had to rush him to the vets because he wouldn't jump up or come up the stairs? (he must have slipped coming up the patio steps when I let him out to go to the toilet?). Then the following week I noticed something wrong with his bowel? So again I rushed him in? They had to drain his bottom glands. The next week he was due to go under for his teeth etc..BUT - My vet does a blood screen test prior to putting an animal under, I had only literately just got home when they called me to come & pick him up. I was so frantic!  His liver enzyme count was 1300?!?!?!?! Normal range is 200?!?!   Was extremely dangerous to put him under! He is taking antibiotics for his bowel issue which the Vet thought might have been the problem with such a high liver count. I took him back only Monday morning this week to have more blood tests done only to find out his liver count is up to 1700?!?!?! Now fast forward to today, he goes back to vet for a couple of hours? He is fasting ATM as the vet wants to do more thorough blood tests before he eats breakfast, then again after? And he is going to have an ultrasound in the next couple of days for his liver issue? (not sure when right now?) I simply cannot picture him in a cage / pen for a couple of hours, he will be so anxious. I am having doubts that he will even EAT anything!  But I do have a wonderful vet & their staff are just as passionate about animals as we all are. 

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Storm702

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> Long story short, he was due to go under a few weeks prior (I cannot remember now how many weeks ago! Too stressed!) to have his teeth cleaned, blood work, X Rays. arthritis injection, the whole shebang! As he is 12 years old I wanted everything done at the same time due to his age & the vet agreed with me. 2 weeks prior I had to rush him to the vets because he wouldn't jump up or come up the stairs? (he must have slipped coming up the patio steps when I let him out to go to the toilet?). Then the following week I noticed something wrong with his bowel? So again I rushed him in? They had to drain his bottom glands. The next week he was due to go under for his teeth etc..BUT - My vet does a blood screen test prior to putting an animal under, I had only literately just got home when they called me to come & pick him up. I was so frantic!  His liver enzyme count was 1300?!?!?!?! Normal range is 200?!?!   Was extremely dangerous to put him under! He is taking antibiotics for his bowel issue which the Vet thought might have been the problem with such a high liver count. I took him back only Monday morning this week to have more blood tests done only to find out his liver count is up to 1700?!?!?! Now fast forward to today, he goes back to vet for a couple of hours? He is fasting ATM as the vet wants to do more thorough blood tests before he eats breakfast, then again after? And he is going to have an ultrasound in the next couple of days for his liver issue? (not sure when right now?) I simply cannot picture him in a cage / pen for a couple of hours, he will be so anxious. I am having doubts that he will even EAT anything!  But I do have a wonderful vet & their staff are just as passionate about animals as we all are.
> 
> Sorry for the long post!



Oh sweetie, that has to be so hard!!! I know How scared and anxious I would feel too. At least you know that he is in good hands, and that they will be able to run test to find out anything they can do to help him. I know how scared I get a soon as I see one of my fur babies has something wrong with them so I will be praying for you guys. Just keep your head up and think lovely thoughts!


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the couch, watching the street


----------



## snow0160




----------



## meowmix318

snow0160 said:


> View attachment 3862380



That is such a cute PJ outfit


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## PewPew

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> Long story short, he was due to go under a few weeks prior (I cannot remember now how many weeks ago! Too stressed!) to have his teeth cleaned, blood work, X Rays. arthritis injection, the whole shebang! As he is 12 years old I wanted everything done at the same time due to his age & the vet agreed with me. 2 weeks prior I had to rush him to the vets because he wouldn't jump up or come up the stairs? (he must have slipped coming up the patio steps when I let him out to go to the toilet?). Then the following week I noticed something wrong with his bowel? So again I rushed him in? They had to drain his bottom glands. The next week he was due to go under for his teeth etc..BUT - My vet does a blood screen test prior to putting an animal under, I had only literately just got home when they called me to come & pick him up. I was so frantic!  His liver enzyme count was 1300?!?!?!?! Normal range is 200?!?!   Was extremely dangerous to put him under! He is taking antibiotics for his bowel issue which the Vet thought might have been the problem with such a high liver count. I took him back only Monday morning this week to have more blood tests done only to find out his liver count is up to 1700?!?!?! Now fast forward to today, he goes back to vet for a couple of hours? He is fasting ATM as the vet wants to do more thorough blood tests before he eats breakfast, then again after? And he is going to have an ultrasound in the next couple of days for his liver issue? (not sure when right now?) I simply cannot picture him in a cage / pen for a couple of hours, he will be so anxious. I am having doubts that he will even EAT anything!  But I do have a wonderful vet & their staff are just as passionate about animals as we all are.
> 
> Sorry for the long post!



Oh my goodness! How stressful for you both (((hugs))). It's so hard when you baby is sick and you have to wait for more information. I'm so glad he has a good vet you trust and hope you have some answers soon!


----------



## Storm702

Chunk is very excited to get his probiotics! What a goober


----------



## meowmix318

Running around with her little toy


----------



## PewPew

Storm702 said:


> Chunk is very excited to get his probiotics! What a goober
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863232



What a doll! Kitty is a fan of Chunk's markings


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I use chair & couch covers because his hair just gets into & onto everything! My precious baby boy in his favorite place!  On my lap on my lazy boy chair!  Chilling with mummy watching a movie!


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Napping! He’s either running around like a mad man or asleep. There’s no in between lol.


----------



## PewPew

*Tap* *tap* *tap* ..."Hey lady, Are you up? It's playtime-o'clock!"


----------



## SWlife

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> Long story short, he was due to go under a few weeks prior (I cannot remember now how many weeks ago! Too stressed!) to have his teeth cleaned, blood work, X Rays. arthritis injection, the whole shebang! As he is 12 years old I wanted everything done at the same time due to his age & the vet agreed with me. 2 weeks prior I had to rush him to the vets because he wouldn't jump up or come up the stairs? (he must have slipped coming up the patio steps when I let him out to go to the toilet?). Then the following week I noticed something wrong with his bowel? So again I rushed him in? They had to drain his bottom glands. The next week he was due to go under for his teeth etc..BUT - My vet does a blood screen test prior to putting an animal under, I had only literately just got home when they called me to come & pick him up. I was so frantic!  His liver enzyme count was 1300?!?!?!?! Normal range is 200?!?!   Was extremely dangerous to put him under! He is taking antibiotics for his bowel issue which the Vet thought might have been the problem with such a high liver count. I took him back only Monday morning this week to have more blood tests done only to find out his liver count is up to 1700?!?!?! Now fast forward to today, he goes back to vet for a couple of hours? He is fasting ATM as the vet wants to do more thorough blood tests before he eats breakfast, then again after? And he is going to have an ultrasound in the next couple of days for his liver issue? (not sure when right now?) I simply cannot picture him in a cage / pen for a couple of hours, he will be so anxious. I am having doubts that he will even EAT anything!  But I do have a wonderful vet & their staff are just as passionate about animals as we all are.
> 
> Sorry for the long post!



Oh honey! Your baby ....


----------



## SWlife




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

gacats said:


> Oh honey! Your baby ....



Thank you! 

There is absolutely NO way he is going over the rainbow on my watch!  He maybe 12 years old but he is not going anywhere! Not if I can help it!


----------



## PewPew

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you!
> 
> There is absolutely NO way he is going over the rainbow on my watch!  He maybe 12 years old but he is not going anywhere! Not if I can help it!



I hope your sweet boy is having a good day today. 

Kitty's under the weather today & will see the vet tomorrow. Hate that they can't tell us what's wrong.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

PewPew said:


> I hope your sweet boy is having a good day today.
> 
> Kitty's under the weather today & will see the vet tomorrow. Hate that they can't tell us what's wrong.



Oh no! Do you know what is wrong with Kitty? I hope & pray everything is fine! 

My precious baby is fine & doing well so far? Me on the other hand, is on an emotional roller coaster ride from HELL!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh no! Do you know what is wrong with Kitty? I hope & pray everything is fine!
> 
> My precious baby is fine & doing well so far? Me on the other hand, is on an emotional roller coaster ride from HELL!!


Prayers answered!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> Prayers answered!



I wish? He still has a very high liver count? But so far the vet doesn't think it could be liver disease or liver cancer?   So it's still a waiting game.


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I wish? He still has a very high liver count? But so far the vet doesn't think it could be liver disease or liver cancer?   So it's still a waiting game.


I'll say a prayer for your boy...Thank God he has you


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> I'll say a prayer for your boy...Thank God he has you



Thank you!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## meowmix318

Grooming


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed


----------



## Storm702

Doing her best doughnut impression


----------



## Storm702

And I just noticed she’s nakey... wonder where her collar went?‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## sdkitty

laying on the bench which he recently adopted as his favorite place


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog!


----------



## PewPew

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Oh no! Do you know what is wrong with Kitty? I hope & pray everything is fine!
> 
> My precious baby is fine & doing well so far? Me on the other hand, is on an emotional roller coaster ride from HELL!!



Thanks so much . Kitty had a bad stomach bug & some ongoing allergies, but is on the mend & finally back to supervising my every move 

I've been thinking of your sweet pup. I had a senior girl who had elevated liver enzymes (in her case due to genetic cysts) and the vet had her on a nutritional supplement for the liver called Denamarin, which improved her liver function tests at her 2 month follow up.

The dose depends on the size of the cat/dog and there is chewable form for dogs too, but I'm not sure about the taste as we only had tablets at the time... If your boy's vet thinks it might help him, it can be purchased relatively inexpensively online w/o a prescription bc it's considered a "nutritional supplement" or a "nutriceutical".
(I will include thumbnails of what it looks like, please click to enlarge for the 2 active ingredients)


----------



## PewPew

Storm702 said:


> View attachment 3870160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing her best doughnut impression



Hahaha, love your caramel doughnut! Those curled feetsies kill me. So cute


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

PewPew said:


> Thanks so much . Kitty had a bad stomach bug & some ongoing allergies, but is on the mend & finally back to supervising my every move
> 
> I've been thinking of your sweet pup. I had a senior girl who had elevated liver enzymes (in her case due to genetic cysts) and the vet had her on a nutritional supplement for the liver called Denamarin, which improved her liver function tests at her 2 month follow up.
> 
> The dose depends on the size of the cat/dog and there is chewable form for dogs too, but I'm not sure about the taste as we only had tablets at the time... If your boy's vet thinks it might help him, it can be purchased relatively inexpensively online w/o a prescription bc it's considered a "nutritional supplement" or a "nutriceutical".
> (I will include thumbnails of what it looks like, please click to enlarge for the 2 active ingredients)
> View attachment 3871086
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871087



Thank you so much for this info!  I am willing to try anything ATM!  I will do some searching on google now for it? I just hope it's available in my Country? 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Napping on my lazy boy chair waiting for me to come & sit with him, so he can sleep on my lap.


----------



## meowmix318

Trying to sleep


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## Storm702

Being a sleepyhead


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.




This Again! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## nashpoo

My 15 year old is recovering from his toe amputation. [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## sdkitty

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3874263
> 
> 
> My 15 year old is recovering from his toe amputation. [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


aww....hope he gets the collar off soon


----------



## Yuki85

Dinning with my hubby


----------



## Roxannek

Olive snuggling with me


----------



## Storm702

resting her head on my bump.... her twin human sisters are moving like crazy, and she seems confused!


----------



## meowmix318

Yuki85 said:


> Dinning with my hubby
> 
> View attachment 3874324


I love how your cat has a seat at the dinner table


----------



## meowmix318

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3874263
> 
> 
> My 15 year old is recovering from his toe amputation. [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


Poor baby


----------



## meowmix318

Drinking out of her cup while my husband and I have date night tonight


----------



## Yuki85

meowmix318 said:


> I love how your cat has a seat at the dinner table


Yes, he has his own chair because he is hoggish like me


----------



## Roxannek

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3874263
> 
> 
> My 15 year old is recovering from his toe amputation. [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


Oh poor little baby. Hoping he recovers quickly.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Napping on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## luvprada

Snoring


----------



## meowmix318

Lying by me


----------



## Love4MK

Probably being a lazy potato.


----------



## luvprada

Chewing a bone


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me on my bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## snow0160




----------



## sdkitty

snow0160 said:


> View attachment 3877608
> View attachment 3877609


so tiny


----------



## meowmix318

snow0160 said:


> View attachment 3877608
> View attachment 3877609


Oh my gosh, too cute


----------



## snow0160

He is 7 years and has alopecia. He has the cutest sleep poses.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

snow0160 said:


> View attachment 3877608
> View attachment 3877609



OMG! He is Just simply Gorgeous!  So cute & tiny!  I would never be able to put him down! I would walk around snuggling with him!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping on my lazy boy chair where there is a vent for the air con above it.  He doesn't like the heat either, what with all that hair?


----------



## PewPew

Sitting under the bed, so mean mommy can't easily reach her for medications . This time it's an eye infection. I told her we're spending her college fund on meds & catnip. (Totally worth it! )


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on her dog bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sleeping on my lazy boy chair where there is a vent for the air con above it.  He doesn't like the heat either, what with all that hair?



This Again!! ^^ It's already hot outside!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sleeping on my lazy boy chair where there is a vent for the air con above it.  He doesn't like the heat either, what with all that hair?



This Again!! ^^ So hot! Into the 30's!!!!


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping on her side, on the bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## daisychainz

snow0160 said:


> View attachment 3877608
> View attachment 3877609


Oh my goodness. This is the cutest thing I've seen in days. What a little cutie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed


----------



## meowmix318

Cuddling with me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sleeping on my lazy boy chair.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me


----------



## ccbaggirl89

They're cuddled together on the floor heater


----------



## meowmix318

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They're cuddled together on the floor heater


Aww that sounds so cute


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool.


----------



## SandyC1981

My pup is laying at my feet...keeping them warm.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Begging for foods


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool, because one of the air con vents is above my chair.


----------



## GGGirl

Enjoying the gorgeous Fall weather today.


----------



## meowmix318

Patiently waiting for someone to give her a piece of food during our date night


----------



## Storm702

Apparently satisfied with the belly rub she just got[emoji847]


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Lying by me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool, because one of the air con vents is above my chair.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3886790
> 
> 
> Patiently waiting for someone to give her a piece of food during our date night



Totally adorable! 

I wish I could take my beloved boy out for date nights.   In my Country they have strict rules regarding pets at any restaurants & basically everywhere else. Only allowed in some parks & even then they must be on a leash.  Even walking your dog anywhere? Must be on a leash.


----------



## meowmix318

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Totally adorable!
> 
> I wish I could take my beloved boy out for date nights.   In my Country they have strict rules regarding pets at any restaurants & basically everywhere else. Only allowed in some parks & even then they must be on a leash.  Even walking your dog anywhere? Must be on a leash.


Oh what country do you in? The US typically allows dogs to dine in outdoor patios. But if the outdoor patio is enclosed, then it is at the restaurant's discretion to allow dogs to join in. 

When I was in Canada, it was a lot stricter and so my husband and I had a real hard time finding a place to eat with our little girl. 

Are there dog parks you can take your dog to? I'm guessing your country may have similar rules like Canada.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

meowmix318 said:


> Oh what country do you in? The US typically allows dogs to dine in outdoor patios. But if the outdoor patio is enclosed, then it is at the restaurant's discretion to allow dogs to join in.
> 
> When I was in Canada, it was a lot stricter and so my husband and I had a real hard time finding a place to eat with our little girl.
> 
> Are there dog parks you can take your dog to? I'm guessing your country may have similar rules like Canada.



About 15 hours ahead of your US time. 

My dog doesn't like other dogs, so there is no way I would take him to a park in case another dog attacked him. I take him for walks around where I live. It's nice & quiet.


----------



## meowmix318

Drinking water like a little lady during date night with my husband and me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool, because one of the air con vents is above my chair.



This Again!! ^^ It's so darn HOT!!!! & Humid!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoring on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog!



This Again!! ^^ It's his favorite place other then my lap!


----------



## meowmix318

Laying on my bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing away on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing away on my lazy boy chair.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool, because one of the air con vents is above my chair.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Begging for food


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping on the bed


----------



## ipodgirl

Hiding under the bed while my kids sing and jump


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool, because one of the air con vents is above my chair.



This Again!! ^^ It's so HOT!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Being good after one pushed a bottle of my meds into the sink. It was nearly empty but that was a few days' worth you little @&$!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

On my lazy boy chair where it's nice & cool.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Sleeping on top of me


----------



## Storm702

Well, someone is very concerned about the chicken sandwich I’m eating (probably because she knows she usually gets my last bite)


----------



## Storm702

My fur baby is already cuddling her sisters! Let’s hope she stays this loving when they get here, and not jealous!


----------



## meowmix318

Licking herself clean


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing on my lazy boy chair. Waiting for mummy to come & sit down so he can sit on my lap.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.



This again!! ^^ Oh my sweet boy.


----------



## coconutsboston

Taking a lil afternoon siesta


----------



## Storm702

Standing vigilant to ensure no food will fall to the floor


----------



## sdkitty

laying on the bed with a throw over him purring so loudly you can hear it six feet away


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring away on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## Storm702

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoring away on my lazy boy chair.



*his lazy boy chair[emoji23]


----------



## meowmix318

This was from our date night 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Our little girl was begging for food


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

meowmix318 said:


> This was from our date night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898791
> 
> 
> Our little girl was begging for food



This is just so darn cute! 

--------------------------------------------------------

Snoring away on my (his! ) lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling in his favorite place!  On my lazy boy chair either between my legs & cuddling or on on my lap!  Yep! I get his butt in my face!


----------



## meowmix318

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling in his favorite place!  On my lazy boy chair either between my legs & cuddling or on on my lap!  Yep! I get his butt in my face! [emoji14]
> 
> View attachment 3899456


My husband calls that our dog's good side because it is the side that doesn't bite


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

meowmix318 said:


> My husband calls that our dog's good side because it is the side that doesn't bite



Too funny!! Lol!


----------



## Storm702

Snoozing... which is what her sleep deprived mom wishes she could do instead of going to work


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storm702 said:


> Snoozing... which is what her sleep deprived mom wishes she could do instead of going to work



Lol! Too cute! 

--------------------------------------------------

Snoozing on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Being a sleepy head & chilling on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Being a sleepy head & chilling on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog!



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping, all tuckered out from  a long day


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing on my lazy boy chair waiting for breakfast.


----------



## Pplv

Trying to get my attention lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!


----------



## meowmix318

Lying by my feet on the rug


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed downstairs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^ It's so darn HOT outside!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing on my lazy boy chair waiting for breakfast.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## gelbergirl

Sitting on the couch with his paws tucked under his chin.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing on my lazy boy chair waiting for breakfast.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## coconutsboston

Pawing me to scratch her


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^ It's so darn HOT already!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^ My poor baby! With all his hair he doesn't like the heat!


----------



## meowmix318

lovlouisvuitton said:


> This Again!! ^^ My poor baby! With all his hair he doesn't like the heat!


Time for a haircut ?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

meowmix318 said:


> Time for a haircut ?



Lol! 

Yes? I have thought of that? But I simply cannot cut off all his hair. He is a long hair dog, but he stresses out really easy. So I am too scared to take him anywhere & have them shave him or shorten his hair.  There is a Thread in here where someone took their beloved dog to the groomers & he got really anxious & ended up passing away due to heat stroke. Yes? The groomer put his hand over the dogs mouth to stop him panting! WTH?


----------



## meowmix318

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lol! [emoji38]
> 
> Yes? I have thought of that? But I simply cannot cut off all his hair. He is a long hair dog, but he stresses out really easy. So I am too scared to take him anywhere & have them shave him or shorten his hair.  There is a Thread in here where someone took their beloved dog to the groomers & he got really anxious & ended up passing away due to heat stroke. Yes? The groomer put his hand over the dogs mouth to stop him panting! WTH?


Wow that is really surprising. Consider trimming his hair here and there yourself


----------



## CoachCatcher45

one dog is in my lap and the other is on her loveseat sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.



This Again! ^^


----------



## myoberoze

I have a cat and he's sleeping. he's sleeping like 20/24h lol... I want to like my cat


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing away on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing away on my lazy boy chair.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Eating breakfast


----------



## meowmix318

Curled in a ball on her dog bed


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed with me


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed, waiting for me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## Storm702

Looking shocked that I knew she slid her lil lanky behind up here... sis, I watched you!!!! Oh how I love this girl


----------



## MKB0925

Sleeping on the couch, waiting for Santa!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

One is sleeping in my lap the other is in her bed beside me napping [emoji173]️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Following me around the house & hoping like hell I don't go out today & leave him! Lol!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.



This!! ^^


----------



## lasttrain

"Is it time for bed yet?"


----------



## SandyC1981

Outside in the backyard


----------



## meowmix318

Eating her breakfast like a little lady


----------



## meowmix318

lasttrain said:


> "Is it time for bed yet?"
> 
> View attachment 3916226



Oh how cute is this!


----------



## lasttrain

meowmix318 said:


> Oh how cute is this!



He gets me to do whatever he wants with that cute little face!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again! ^^ It's so darn HOT outside!!


----------



## meowmix318

lasttrain said:


> He gets me to do whatever he wants with that cute little face!


I know that feeling. Same with my little girl


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! I loathe summer!!!  And so does my beloved dog!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.



This!! ^^


----------



## Storm702

Telling Dad to get up and let her out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storm702 said:


> View attachment 3919453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling Dad to get up and let her out



Awe...Look at that precious face!! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Snoozing in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## Storm702

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Awe...Look at that precious face!!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Snoozing in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.



She will just put her face on us and nudge until we let her out! Diva


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storm702 said:


> She will just put her face on us and nudge until we let her out! Diva



Lol!  My beloved dog just runs to the sliding back door then back to me, then back to the sliding door! 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Lying beside me waiting for some breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## Storm702

Both snoozing. It’s going to be hard to get them to go out, it’s currently 0 degrees F and feels like -16. My poor girl’s paws were freezing last night!


----------



## SandyC1981

Sitting next to me on the bed


----------



## restricter

On New Year’s Eve, Puffy was scrutinizing Mariah’s performance.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Waiting for daddy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## GGGirl

Tucked in for the night!


----------



## Mayfly285

Running around a muddy field in a fair gale!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^ OMG!! It was Scorching HOT yesterday!!


----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in a ball on my bed


----------



## coconutsboston

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast?



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to me 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^ The weather here is crazy!!


----------



## GGGirl

Enjoying the gorgeous weather this afternoon.


----------



## SandyC1981

Sleeping on her dog bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^ Summer here is extreme!!!!


----------



## Zzyzx

Snuggling beside me.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me in a ball 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed, waiting for me to go downstairs 

Sent from my SM-T350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Lucky enjoyed the dog park too much 




For perspective I took both dogs to the dog park together and the results are quite different 
View attachment 3933666


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coconutsboston

Chewing on her dental bone


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Don’t know why this photo doesn’t work 

View attachment 3933677


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Finally posted! 
I took both my dogs to the dog park. They used to be the same color. Lucky is a white goldendoodle. My tub has not seen this much action ever 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## meowmix318

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Finally posted!
> I took both my dogs to the dog park. They used to be the same color. Lucky is a white goldendoodle. My tub has not seen this much action ever
> 
> View attachment 3933712
> 
> View attachment 3933713
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow your poor tub lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

meowmix318 said:


> Wow your poor tub lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Poor tub indeed.  Won’t be using it in a while... like 20 rounds of Clorox? Lol I don’t mind bc I love this guy a lot. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on a blanket we placed on a chair while my husband and I have our weekly boba tea date night 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## meowmix318

Date night with our little girl 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyC1981

Somewhere downstairs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping and moving her little right paw as she dreams 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Love4MK

Either snoozing or being suspicious.  I vote for the latter.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Waiting for me to get off the computer so he can snooze on my lap!


----------



## miss.winni3

Looking for a toy in her crate. She's very specific about which one gets to hang out with her for the day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter snoozing in/with my slippers.


----------



## meowmix318

Staring at me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^ The heat is unbelievable!! Into the 40's!!!!!   Both today & tomorrow!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!





lovlouisvuitton said:


> This Again!! ^^ The heat is unbelievable!! Into the 40's!!!!!   Both today & tomorrow!!



And Again!! ^^ Fire warnings are in place now?


----------



## kellytheshopper

Justtttttt starting to drift off...


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me as I eat my dinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair! 

This Again!! ^^ My poor baby!   He doesn't like the heat either? With all his long hair?


----------



## Yuki85

Watching bag video with me. It is the first time that my cat is watching something!


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at something outside in the backyard


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast & also waiting for me to sit in my lazy boy chair so he can sit on my lap? Should say, sleep / snooze with me?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Eating their Greenie treat


----------



## meowmix318

Watching grandma eat dinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## Storm702

Feeling a little left out now that her human twin sisters have come home from the hospital. Giving her lots of love in between diapers and feedings!!!!


----------



## Zzyzx

eating steak


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## Katjush

haha, my cat is licking his a** right now.


----------



## Zzyzx

after dinner nap


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on her side, next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing away on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing away on my lazy boy chair.



This Again!! ^^ What a life.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^ It's so darn HOT!!!!


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat and hoping I will give her a bite or 2


----------



## Zzyzx

snoring


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^ The heat is unbelievable!!   So frigging HOT!!


----------



## SandyC1981

Outside...barking


----------



## TNgypsy

One dog is chewing on a bone and the other dog is cleaning her feet (she thinks she’s a cat).


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^ OMG!! I frigging loathe Summer!!


----------



## restricter

Six out of seven are hiding because of this little thing.  My newest special needs addition!


----------



## restricter

Update:


----------



## Mayfly285

restricter said:


> Six out of seven are hiding because of this little thing.  My newest special needs addition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3949430





restricter said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3949443



How utterly adorable!! [emoji7][emoji92][emoji178]


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> Six out of seven are hiding because of this little thing.  My newest special needs addition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3949430


So Cute!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## miss.winni3

Watching me as I put her stuff animals in the washing machine like "what are you doing to my toys??". She switches amongst a few of them and uses them like a pacifier at night, need to make sure they're clean!


----------



## SandyC1981

Playing with a toy


----------



## ccbaggirl89

restricter said:


> Six out of seven are hiding because of this little thing.  My newest special needs addition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3949430


this is sooo adorable!


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on her side


----------



## Mayfly285

My beautiful kitten has gone in for her lady-op ... Feeling worried!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing away on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## Mayfly285

Mayfly285 said:


> My beautiful kitten has gone in for her lady-op ... Feeling worried!
> View attachment 3951189



I went to collect her, but they’ve asked to keep her overnight - she’s in a lot of pain and they want to monitor her and administer stronger pain relief ... It feels so empty without her here ...


----------



## meowmix318

Mayfly285 said:


> I went to collect her, but they’ve asked to keep her overnight - she’s in a lot of pain and they want to monitor her and administer stronger pain relief ... It feels so empty without her here ...


Poor baby


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my lap


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing away on my lazy boy chair.



This Again!! ^^ Such a hard life for a beloved dog!


----------



## Marlee

Mayfly285 said:


> I went to collect her, but they’ve asked to keep her overnight - she’s in a lot of pain and they want to monitor her and administer stronger pain relief ... It feels so empty without her here ...



I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## pixiejenna

Mayfly285 said:


> I went to collect her, but they’ve asked to keep her overnight - she’s in a lot of pain and they want to monitor her and administer stronger pain relief ... It feels so empty without her here ...



I hope she’s back home. Nothing worse than a home without it’s fur babies.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for breakfast.


----------



## Mayfly285

Marlee said:


> I hope she feels better soon!





pixiejenna said:


> I hope she’s back home. Nothing worse than a home without it’s fur babies.



Thank you both! She’s home, with a bottle of pain relief and a check-up booked for tomorrow.
Thus far, she’s run around like nothing has happened to her, terrorised the dogs and thieved some cheese! Now she’s flat out in the plum spot in front of the fire! [emoji91] [emoji250] [emoji893]


----------



## Zzyzx

drinking


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

My pets are prepared for Valentine’s Day! Who says cats and dogs don’t love each other


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring away in his favorite place. my lazy boy chair.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed


----------



## Zzyzx

Lying on her new dog bed.  She likes it but I think she wishes it were softer.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoring away in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## SandyC1981

Sleeping on the couch...next to me


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for me to get up & sit in my lazy boy chair, so he can sit on my lap.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

At their boarding facility


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast & some cuddles!


----------



## SandyC1981

Outside


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast & some cuddles!



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Watching my husband pack his lunch for work tomorrow


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^ So frigging HOT yesterday!


----------



## coconutsboston

Eating dinner


----------



## Zzyzx

Napping


----------



## SandyC1981

Chewing on a toy


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^ I frigging loathe Summer!! And so does my poor beloved dog!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Watching birds, mice and squirrels eat seeds on the TV. I've linked my YouTube to the TV and selected videos made for cats.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.



This again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed with her eyes closed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## shadowplay

Dog is snuggled with blankets on the couch, and the cats are cuddled up on the bed. It's a chilly day here.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## SandyC1981

Outside


----------



## meowmix318

Lying in a ball next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast which I cannot give him yet? He is going to the Vet's this morning for blood work to see if his liver count has come down. So no food until after the blood work. I am praying for a positive result - But fear the worst.


----------



## Mayfly285

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast which I cannot give him yet? He is going to the Vet's this morning for blood work to see if his liver count has come down. So no food until after the blood work. I am praying for a positive result - But fear the worst.



Fingers and paws crossed for you both, sweetie ... [emoji252][emoji256] Keep us posted.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mayfly285 said:


> Fingers and paws crossed for you both, sweetie ... [emoji252][emoji256] Keep us posted.



Thank you!  I should know today about his liver count? I added a few things with his food (one being a liver tablet?) in the hope it might help with his liver count, so I will know if it helped or even helped a little, hopefully today? 

----------------------------------------

He is in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## SandyC1981

Eating a dog treat


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

He is in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## Zzyzx

snoring on her bed


----------



## SandyC1981

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat my night snack


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

He is in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

He is in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

He is in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## SWlife

He’s chillin’, as usual. 

Again, I cannot attach a photo...


----------



## GGGirl

Barking because our Homecare Person has arrived and they have to stay in the guest room. Woof! Woof!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

He is in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool due to one of the air con's vents being above my chair!



This Again!! ^^ Only 4 days left of Summer!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping on my bed


----------



## Yuki85

Sleeping, I don’t even know how he can breath in this position [emoji54]


----------



## SandyC1981

Chewing on a toy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.




This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> He is in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.




This Again!! ^^


----------



## clu13

Watching the sunset - he’s a wise old gentleman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

He is in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.  No breakfast again this morning, back to the Vets to check his liver count?


----------



## celestialrose

My corgis are basically splooting and snoring their day away


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

He is in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> He is in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.




This again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

He is in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping on her side, on my bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling & Snoring away on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## SWlife

He keeps me in his sight at all times.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast - But no breakfast this morning as he is having an ultrasound done on his liver & getting shaved as well. Hopefully not too much hair being shaved off?   I pray they find nothing wrong!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing away in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

He is in his favorite place, my lazy boy chair.


----------



## Zzyzx

refusing to eat


----------



## Storm702

Storm: I am Queen of the Universe, reigning from the masters’ bed

Chunk: Dad, she won’t let me in


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## Love4MK

The two pups are probably snoozing and the bunny is freaking that the pups are there.  Never a dull moment in this house!


----------



## Roxannek

The Queen Weiner, Olive taking a ride and a quick nap in the porch swing on this beautiful East Texas day.


----------



## meowmix318

Watching grandma fix her dinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Waiting for me to sit in my lazy boy chair so he can snuggle with me.  Here's a pic of him doing just that?  I get the butt end in my face!


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed, waiting for me


----------



## SandyC1981

Chewing on a toy...next to me on the couch.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## kbell

Playing in the snow while we shovel


----------



## Love4MK

Probably doing the happy dance now that my sister's pups are back at their own home!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside waiting for his breakfast.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Just jumped off the couch and onto the bed


----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in a ball on the bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling on my lazy boy chair where it's nice & cool.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## SandyC1981

Exploring the backyard


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for me to sit on my lazy boy chair so he can sit on my lap.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair where it's nice & cool.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## Love4MK

Being a lazy potato.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast? Or waiting for me to sit on my lazy boy chair so he can sit on my lap.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast? Or waiting for me to sit on my lazy boy chair so he can sit on my lap.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## SWlife

Apparently, he needs a nap, and doesn’t want our moving around the room to disturb his zzz’s. Also, he’s got the most comfortable seat in the house.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

indoor sunbathing


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## Ann Askey

Red to go!


----------



## GGGirl

Enjoying the Spring weather!


----------



## Ann Askey

Ann Askey said:


> View attachment 4014695
> 
> Red to go!



My goyard baby Tommy oeb


----------



## SandyC1981

Snuggled up next to me..being sweet.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## meowmix318

Begging for a bite of my food


----------



## SandyC1981

Chewing on a toy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling & Snoozing away on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog!


----------



## SandyC1981

Sleeping


----------



## meowmix318

Begging grandma for a bite


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling & Snoozing away on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog!



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling & Snoozing away on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog!



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed watching me


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Being really defiant. I asked her to do something and I got this attitude this morning.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sleeping on my lazy boy chair.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Being really defiant. I asked her to do something and I got this attitude this morning.
> View attachment 4024761


Aww so cute though so she gets a pass this time (And the next time and the time after that)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast? Or waiting for me to sit on my chair so he can cuddle with me.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast? Or waiting for me to sit on my chair so he can cuddle with me.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## kbell

Ann Askey said:


> View attachment 4014695
> 
> Red to go!



So cute!


----------



## kbell

Watching the news with her momma [emoji173]️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^ Don't you just love it when they snuggle with you!!!  I love it when my beloved dog does it, which is all the time. Except when I'm on here, because I'm in my study on my office chair. No room for him on my lap.


----------



## kbell

lovlouisvuitton said:


> ^^ Don't you just love it when they snuggle with you!!!  I love it when my beloved dog does it, which is all the time. Except when I'm on here, because I'm in my study on my office chair. No room for him on my lap.



I totally love it! My girl is still a puppy (10 months -60 pds!).  She’s not big on cuddling so those times when she wants to snuggle I always let her. She does give me lots & lots of kisses [emoji173]️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kbell said:


> I totally love it! My girl is still a puppy (10 months -60 pds!).  She’s not big on cuddling so those times when she wants to snuggle I always let her. She does give me lots & lots of kisses [emoji173]️


She's a cutie pie. I can't believe that's a puppy! So big! I have one non-cuddler too... one of mine rarely enjoys being close, so I also take advantage when she does. Maybe it's a girl/independence thing??


----------



## kbell

ccbaggirl89 said:


> She's a cutie pie. I can't believe that's a puppy! So big! I have one non-cuddler too... one of mine rarely enjoys being close, so I also take advantage when she does. Maybe it's a girl/independence thing??



Maybe it is a girl thing I’m kind of like that myself! Ha! She’s big but still my baby. Her baby pic is my avatar where she was around 10 wks. She’s still got the puppy awkwardness & playfulness - like a little moose running around the house lol.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling & Snoozing away on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog!


----------



## Storm702

This was the look I got after he tried to sneak onto the couch....bro, you're 90 lbs, and you slipped twice trying to jump up there[emoji23]


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat dinner


----------



## kbell

Storm702 said:


> This was the look I got after he tried to sneak onto the couch....bro, you're 90 lbs, and you slipped twice trying to jump up there[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029787



Awwwwww he’s adorable!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool.


----------



## meowmix318

Hogging up the entire bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## Ann Askey

Had an amazing time at the Bulldog Run at Pimlico Raceway in Baltimore Md.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my lap


----------



## Ann Askey

Tom is ready for bed! [emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling on my lazy boy chair were it's nice & cool.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my left foot


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## kbell

Laying beside me chewing away!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## meowmix318

Posing for this photo 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ipodgirl

He usually sleeps on my bed at night, but during the day he wants the box ‍♀️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## meepabeep

Lily, the black one, is sleeping on a chair. Victoria, the tuxedo, is on the couch looking out the window.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## GGGirl

Settled in for the night.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my blanket


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## SandyC1981

Barking at something outside


----------



## skyqueen

Ann Askey said:


> View attachment 4014695
> 
> Red to go!



The face that launched a thousand ships! Adorable [emoji173]️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling on my lazy boy chair waiting for his mum to come & sit down with him so he can cuddle on my lap.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Chilling on my lazy boy chair waiting for his mum to come & sit down with him so he can cuddle on my lap.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## meowmix318

Laying in her dog bed 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ann Askey said:


> View attachment 4014695
> 
> Red to go!


Oh the Goyard harness is too precious!! lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## Ann Askey

At the beach!


----------



## 000

matching my bag


----------



## Ann Askey

000 said:


> matching my bag



Adorable!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lasttrain

Having a snooze while I'm working (ok, actually procrastinating on TPF...)


----------



## coconutsboston

Hiding behind a box peeking out at me (code for "you haz a bone you would like me to holdz?)


----------



## coconutsboston

Ann Askey said:


> View attachment 4014695
> 
> Red to go!


Awwwhhh that face!


----------



## 000

000 said:


> matching my bag


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

lasttrain said:


> Having a snooze while I'm working (ok, actually procrastinating on TPF...)
> 
> View attachment 4049082


Mine is with me at work while I'm also procrastinating on TPF, lol!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling on my lazy boy chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## SandyC1981

Outside, exploring


----------



## meowmix318

Lying next to me on my bed

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast. Sadly, no breakfast this morning until after he has been to the vet & had blood work done.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Looking out the window.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my lap


----------



## SandyC1981

Chewing on a toy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Cuddling with me cuz I’m sick


----------



## SWlife

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Cuddling with me cuz I’m sick



I’m sorry- get well soon.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring away on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoring away on my lazy boy chair. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## SandyC1981

Outside, exploring


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Being forced to take this photo so I can post on tpf 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Happy Mother's Day


----------



## pacificagal

Watching TV


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## kbell

Chewing away while I monitor & take orange bits away from her...


----------



## GGGirl

Begging for people food at the dinner table.


----------



## SandyC1981

Barely eating dinner..


----------



## kellytheshopper

Getting some under chin love! Peep my nightingale in the background lol


----------



## meowmix318

Earlier she was helping to clean the peanut butter off of the tablespoon. My husband & I were making a cake for her birthday tomorrow (she will be turning 7)


----------



## meowmix318

Being forced to wear this hat for her birthday today (7th)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.



This again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.




This Again!! ^^


----------



## kellytheshopper

meowmix318 said:


> Being forced to wear this hat for her birthday today (7th)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068714



HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUTIE!


----------



## meowmix318

kellytheshopper said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUTIE!


Aww thank you. Here is another photo from her birthday. My husband & I made her this cake.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sticking to me like glue as he knows I'm going out this morning.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in a ball


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## SWlife

meowmix318 said:


> Being forced to wear this hat for her birthday today (7th)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068714



So cute!


----------



## meowmix318

gacats said:


> So cute!


Thank you


----------



## Deewelch

My dog is lying on the couch right now.


----------



## PewPew

Kitty is laying spread-eagle under the ceiling fan. The A/C is also on. Drama queen


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Napping and staying warm


----------



## Deewelch

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Napping and staying warm
> View attachment 4081913


She looks so cute.  On average we need about eight hours of sleep a night and if we miss out on any of that we aren't at our best. Dogs, on the other hand, need around 14 hours of sleep each day, so imagine how badly it affects them when they are deprived of proper rest.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## Shine_bright

Here’s my soon to be 11 year old chihuahua trying to get some rest!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Shine_bright said:


> View attachment 4084528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my soon to be 11 year old chihuahua trying to get some rest!



Totally Gorgeous!  I also have a beloved chihuahua who turns 13 in August this year. 

--------------------------------------------------

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## Shine_bright

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Totally Gorgeous!  I also have a beloved chihuahua who turns 13 in August this year.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.



Awww... Too precious!


----------



## dgphoto

Being a hambone and sporting nose fuzz.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cuddling with me... we've been bff's for 14 years now  he's just wonderful. he's a 6 pound terrier mix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## meowmix318

ccbaggirl89 said:


> cuddling with me... we've been bff's for 14 years now [emoji813] he's just wonderful. he's a 6 pound terrier mix
> View attachment 4088252


Would love to see a photo of his cute face


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## meowmix318

Drinking her water


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## Ann Askey

Headed to the beach


----------



## meowmix318

Ann Askey said:


> View attachment 4095652
> 
> Headed to the beach



Lucky dogs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## Zzyzx

snoozing


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## baglover1973

my beansie is resting since he had surgery sunday.. the rest are sleeping soundly.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

meowmix318 said:


> Would love to see a photo of his cute face


here he is tonight... all ready for bed... his sister-wife is behind him, already asleep. gotta love those tongue-out poses


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast in one of his many beds.



Still this!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleeping & Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## SWlife

Ann Askey said:


> View attachment 4095652
> 
> Headed to the beach



This is just the cutest picture!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sleeping & Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^


----------



## TNgypsy

Barking.....at nothing.[emoji849]


----------



## Zzyzx

refusing to eat her steak


----------



## theamericanchinadoll




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

theamericanchinadoll said:


> View attachment 4104395



OMG! Just totally adorable!!! 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast.



Still this!! ^^


----------



## Storm702

Hi all. Sorry its been a while, been busy with the babies. Can you all send some love, prayers, wishes,  juju, whatever you believe in, Chunk's way? He just got out if surgery & the vet said he has a 50/50 chance of making it. I love my Chunker Doodle so much, my heart hurts so bad. Please root for my baby


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storm702 said:


> Hi all. Sorry its been a while, been busy with the babies. Can you all send some love, prayers, wishes,  juju, whatever you believe in, Chunk's way? He just got out if surgery & the vet said he has a 50/50 chance of making it. I love my Chunker Doodle so much, my heart hurts so bad. Please root for my baby



OMG!   @Storm702  What happened????  Surgery? Why?  I'm sending everything I have!!   

And some cyber hugs (())


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm702

My sweet boy didn't make it. He passed this morning after having surgery yesterday. I miss him so much, words can't describe the hole in my heart. Hug all your fur babies & tell them you love them
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Addicted to bags

My dog is vacationing at my best friends house who are dog-less right now so I'm sure she's getting so spoiled she won't want to come home, lol!!
By tomorrow she'll have been with them for 5 days. I was out of town and my friend was kind enough to babysit 

So I'll pick her up tomorrow and she if she still remembers me


----------



## meowmix318

Storm702 said:


> My sweet boy didn't make it. He passed this morning after having surgery yesterday. I miss him so much, words can't describe the hole in my heart. Hug all your fur babies & tell them you love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109098
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


What a beautiful dog. I am very sorry for your loss 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Addicted to bags

Storm702 said:


> My sweet boy didn't make it. He passed this morning after having surgery yesterday. I miss him so much, words can't describe the hole in my heart. Hug all your fur babies & tell them you love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109098
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Ohh, what a beautiful boy! I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storm702 said:


> My sweet boy didn't make it. He passed this morning after having surgery yesterday. I miss him so much, words can't describe the hole in my heart. Hug all your fur babies & tell them you love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109098
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



I'm so, so sorry hun!  I'm so sorry for your loss.  If you would like to talk please feel free to send me a PM. I feel your pain & I know how much you loved him. Play hard over the rainbow bridge you sweet, sweet angel boy!


----------



## TNgypsy

Both are laying on me gettin some lovin.


----------



## TNgypsy

Storm702 said:


> My sweet boy didn't make it. He passed this morning after having surgery yesterday. I miss him so much, words can't describe the hole in my heart. Hug all your fur babies & tell them you love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109098
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



I’m so sorry. I’ve experienced this pain and my heart breaks for you. Time will heal some of the pain you have but he’ll always be missed. Try to remember the love and not the hurt. I know it’s hard. I sincerely hurt for you. Hugs xo


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Spunky will teach you cat yoga!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Spunky will teach you cat yoga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




OMG! Just too cute!!! 

----------------------------------------------------

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## SWlife

Storm702 said:


> My sweet boy didn't make it. He passed this morning after having surgery yesterday. I miss him so much, words can't describe the hole in my heart. Hug all your fur babies & tell them you love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109098
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



I’m so sorry. Many hugs for you.


----------



## skyqueen

Storm702 said:


> My sweet boy didn't make it. He passed this morning after having surgery yesterday. I miss him so much, words can't describe the hole in my heart. Hug all your fur babies & tell them you love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109098
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



What a face! Heartbreaking...sending thoughts and prayers!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## julia.pa

i barely have any space in bed but at least he‘s comfortable haha


----------



## Zzyzx

licking her paws


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Laying beside me waiting for his breakfast.



This again!! ^^


----------



## smittykitty306




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^ Poor thing it's still so early in the morning here.


----------



## GGGirl

At the window waiting for my husband to come home from work.


----------



## smittykitty306

Apparently trying to wear my shoes


----------



## wee drop o bush

Barking at her reflection in a window


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

My kitten Ginger falling asleep in my arms [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.
> 
> My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LaVitaESabel

Somebody prefers the couch more than her heated cat bed. My Siamese surely is photogenic, good thing she's in the mood for some picture taking.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's only just after 5 am in the morning.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.
> 
> My poor baby, it's only just after 5 am in the morning.



This Again!! ^^ What can I say, I'm an early riser.


----------



## Addicted to bags

My pup has been allowed onto the “big bed” after getting a bath today. She’s petrified of the fireworks 
I don’t know why they still allow them in my city. It sounds like a war zone outside.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^ I feel for you!   My dog is petrified of Thunder! Especially when it cracks above the house!!  

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## Storm702

meowmix318 said:


> What a beautiful dog. I am very sorry for your loss
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you so much. I have been too upset to check the thread, but I'm a little better now


----------



## Storm702

Addicted to bags said:


> Ohh, what a beautiful boy! I'm so sorry for your loss...


Thank you so so much. He is truly missed


----------



## Storm702

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm so, so sorry hun!  I'm so sorry for your loss. [emoji813] If you would like to talk please feel free to send me a PM. I feel your pain & I know how much you loved him. Play hard over the rainbow bridge you sweet, sweet angel boy! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


I still feel him all through our house. I'm glad he's not in pain anymore. Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## Storm702

TNgypsy said:


> I’m so sorry. I’ve experienced this pain and my heart breaks for you. Time will heal some of the pain you have but he’ll always be missed. Try to remember the love and not the hurt. I know it’s hard. I sincerely hurt for you. Hugs xo


I didn't cry first thing this morning, so it's a bit easier. Just miss his goofy self so much! I'm sorry you've experienced this as well


----------



## Storm702

gacats said:


> I’m so sorry. Many hugs for you.


Thank you so much


----------



## Storm702

skyqueen said:


> What a face! Heartbreaking...sending thoughts and prayers!


Thank you, his face still makes me smile


----------



## Storm702

Being nervous because everyone is still setting off fireworks! She even follows me into the bathroom


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storm702 said:


> Being nervous because everyone is still setting off fireworks! She even follows me into the bathroom
> 
> View attachment 4122748



Look at the totally adorable face!!   Happy to see you back Storm!!


----------



## kellytheshopper

Sunbathing....what a life!


----------



## Storm702

kellytheshopper said:


> Sunbathing....what a life!
> View attachment 4124262


My Stormy girl was just doing the same on our deck.... pretty sure she thinks she's the queen of Sheba


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.
> 
> My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!



This again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## meowmix318

Reading the newspaper and happy that the boys and their coach are all saved


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^ OMG! Just totally adorable!!  Look at the beautiful face! 

------------------------------------------

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## meowmix318

lovlouisvuitton said:


> ^^ OMG! Just totally adorable!!  Look at the beautiful face! [emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.
> 
> My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


Thank you


----------



## coconutsboston

Pouting! She's been in a weird mood all day long!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Mine is outside after chasing after a skunk when I took her outside for her nighttime pee. The skunk got her fully in the face! This happened at 10 pm and mommy is not happy  

She got a hydrogen peroxide, baking soda & a little dish soap bath which seems to have taken the edge off the smell. Will get another bath tomorrow. This is the 2nd time she's gone after a skunk and lost. Arggh!


----------



## meowmix318

Addicted to bags said:


> Mine is outside after chasing after a skunk when I took her outside for her nighttime pee. The skunk got her fully in the face! This happened at 10 pm and mommy is not happy
> 
> She got a hydrogen peroxide, baking soda & a little dish soap bath which seems to have taken the edge off the smell. Will get another bath tomorrow. This is the 2nd time she's gone after a skunk and lost. Arggh!



Poor baby


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowmix318 said:


> Poor baby


I wish she would learn to avoid skunks but she seems more fixated on them now


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Addicted to bags said:


> I wish she would learn to avoid skunks but she seems more fixated on them now



Oh my!  I hope she is alright!


----------



## Storm702

Hiding in her nook, scared of fireworks STILL being set off


----------



## loubprincess

Sleeping in the crease of my leg


----------



## meowmix318

Addicted to bags said:


> I wish she would learn to avoid skunks but she seems more fixated on them now


Did the 2nd (possible 3rd and 4th) bath get rid of the smell?


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping next to my thigh


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowmix318 said:


> Did the 2nd (possible 3rd and 4th) bath get rid of the smell?


Tomorrow will be the 4th and hopefully final bath. Thanks for asking, woof!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.
> 
> My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!



This Again!! ^^


----------



## tatertot

Curled up sleeping on the bed with hubby.


----------



## WonderWoman76

My little old man is staring me down.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> Mine is outside after chasing after a skunk when I took her outside for her nighttime pee. The skunk got her fully in the face! This happened at 10 pm and mommy is not happy
> 
> She got a hydrogen peroxide, baking soda & a little dish soap bath which seems to have taken the edge off the smell. Will get another bath tomorrow. This is the 2nd time she's gone after a skunk and lost. Arggh!


I'm sorry, dear  , but this made me laugh  Luckily we don't have skunks in the EU. Dogs often have a "warped" appreciation of smells, is the skunk scent desirable to dogs, do you think? Noodle seems to be a repeat offender


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm sorry, dear  , but this made me laugh  Luckily we don't have skunks in the EU. Dogs often have a "warped" appreciation of smells, is the skunk scent desirable to dogs, do you think? Noodle seems to be a repeat offender


Lol, oh she's a repeat offender alright. Now I go out into the backyard first, make a lot of noise to scare anything off and then I let the silly dog out.

She did not appreciate being sprayed in the face but now she could be more fixated on skunks because she wants revenge, not realizing she will never win against one 

I can laugh now but I was pissed when it happened. I had to go to 3 stores to find the necessary ingredients since the first 2 stores where closed already. Didn't get to sleep until 1 pm.

The EU doesn't have skunks? Aren't you lucky!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed, he didn't want to get up this morning so I'm letting him have a sleep in.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Being jealous of each other


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying in her side


----------



## PatsyCline

Curled up on the sofa beside me, while we watch ‘Shark Week’ on Discovery. He seems totally unimpressed.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## Nancy Ma

Nappin next to mama


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## PatsyCline

Sound asleep on the sofa in my office after lunch and our walk. 

Should wake up just in time for his afternoon walk. 

It wouldn’t be so bad, but there’s no room for anyone to sit in my office when he’s stretched out on it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## AnnZ

Begging to go for a car ride!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I dropped my dog off to be boarded for next 4 days as I need to be with my mom.  She’s getting surgery. About an hour after I dropped her off I had a call from the company. An older dog was sleeping and was startled when my dog walked by and bit her on her side!! They took my dog to the Vet and she got 3 stitches!!! My poor baby


----------



## meowmix318

Addicted to bags said:


> I dropped my dog off to be boarded for next 4 days as I need to be with my mom.  She’s getting surgery. About an hour after I dropped her off I had a call from the company. An older dog was sleeping and was startled when my dog walked by and bit her on her side!! They took my dog to the Vet and she got 3 stitches!!! My poor baby


Oh my goodness!


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowmix318 said:


> Oh my goodness!


I know, I couldn't believe it. She's a sweet dog, not aggressive at all. Just wrong place at the wrong time. I feel so bad for her but I don't have anywhere else I can board her at this late date


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Addicted to bags said:


> I dropped my dog off to be boarded for next 4 days as I need to be with my mom.  She’s getting surgery. About an hour after I dropped her off I had a call from the company. An older dog was sleeping and was startled when my dog walked by and bit her on her side!! They took my dog to the Vet and she got 3 stitches!!! My poor baby



I hope she is alright!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoring beside me in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> I know, I couldn't believe it. She's a sweet dog, not aggressive at all. Just wrong place at the wrong time. I feel so bad for her but I don't have anywhere else I can board her at this late date


Poor little one, not a good thing anytime but definitely a bad time when your away from her. With dogs these things can happen, but still sloppy work from the caretakers. The best to your mom and hopefully you'll be back with your dog in just a few days


----------



## missyb

Buddy doing what he does best  [emoji99]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

lovlouisvuitton said:


> This Again!! ^^


I haven't followed this thread regularly but did you ever post a pic of this legendary snorer of yours? 

I had a dog of a larger breed whose throat got "sloppy" inside as he aged. This meant he started snoring like a troll and would make really funny sounds as if he was talking. Especially when drying his head and ears with a towel after being out in the rain. He loved that and I wish I'd filmed it. Unfortunately this affected his breathing too, so he had to have an operation to tighten up something or other in the throat (don't remember the name of the procedure now) and after the snoring and "talking" completely stopped. I miss him so much but was so fortunate to have him for almost 14 years


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I haven't followed this thread regularly but did you ever post a pic of this legendary snorer of yours?
> 
> I had a dog of a larger breed whose throat got "sloppy" inside as he aged. This meant he started snoring like a troll and would make really funny sounds as if he was talking. Especially when drying his head and ears with a towel after being out in the rain. He loved that and I wish I'd filmed it. Unfortunately this affected his breathing too, so he had to have an operation to tighten up something or other in the throat (don't remember the name of the procedure now) and after the snoring and "talking" completely stopped. I miss him so much but was so fortunate to have him for almost 14 years



Yes, I have posted pics of him. 

Here is my beloved nearly 13 year old baby boy. A long haired Chihuahua.  



Always Cuddling with Mum!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Yes, I have posted pics of him.
> 
> Here is my beloved nearly 13 year old baby boy. A long haired Chihuahua.
> 
> View attachment 4147012
> 
> Always Cuddling with Mum!
> 
> View attachment 4147013
> 
> View attachment 4147014


What a precious little guy!  Thank you for posting pics again. It's just very hard to imagine him being such a monumental snorer


----------



## meowmix318

Napping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> What a precious little guy!  Thank you for posting pics again. It's just very hard to imagine him being such a monumental snorer




Thank you! 

Lol! I know!   He even dreams while he is asleep. I can hear him making funny noises while he's sleeping.


----------



## Storm702

Sleeping in her nook!


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

Watching tv [emoji85][emoji4]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

2 ducks decided to go swimming in my pool lol. Here’s my dog Sheba doing a little investigating lol.
I thought they would fly away; no chance. I had to come to the rescue and swoosh them away.


----------



## Storm702

Giving me puppy dog eyes over baby food


----------



## Storm702

Just wanted to leave this here. I used to get so mad when my Chunky Boy would eat my things, and now I would give anything to see him chew up my stuff. I miss him so, but I smile through my tears thinking of his sad face that would appear after a stern "Did you do this?" & then his little tail would start wagging because he was so happy his humans were home & talking to him.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## PatsyCline

Storm702 said:


> Just wanted to leave this here. I used to get so mad when my Chunky Boy would eat my things, and now I would give anything to see him chew up my stuff. I miss him so, but I smile through my tears thinking of his sad face that would appear after a stern "Did you do this?" & then his little tail would start wagging because he was so happy his humans were home & talking to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147816
> View attachment 4147820



You’re going to make me cry. So touching.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Storm702 said:


> Just wanted to leave this here. I used to get so mad when my Chunky Boy would eat my things, and now I would give anything to see him chew up my stuff. I miss him so, but I smile through my tears thinking of his sad face that would appear after a stern "Did you do this?" & then his little tail would start wagging because he was so happy his humans were home & talking to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147816
> View attachment 4147820


Oh, I'm sorry, Storm  This is heartbreaking. I was fortunate to have my most recent dog for almost 14 years, which is a long time for a large breed. But I still cried for months after he was gone. I cried a little now just thinking about him, after reading your post. 

My husband had to take me on a trip out of the country because I was bawling constantly for the first month, I couldn't stop. It was like someone had put out one of the suns in my universe and now that place was just empty and cold.

It'll get better with time but it's very hard  Someone told me that every time you cry it's because they are there with you, you feel their presence. I don't know, but that was comforting for me to think about.


----------



## Storm702

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, Storm  This is heartbreaking. I was fortunate to have my most recent dog for almost 14 years, which is a long time for a large breed. But I still cried for months after he was gone. I cried a little now just thinking about him, after reading your post.
> 
> My husband had to take me on a trip out of the country because I was bawling constantly for the first month, I couldn't stop. It was like someone had put out one of the suns in my universe and now that place was just empty and cold.
> 
> It'll get better with time but it's very hard  Someone told me that every time you cry it's because they are there with you, you feel their presence. I don't know, but that was comforting for me to think about.


I swear I still see him everywhere! Little glimpses out of the corner of my eye, little things I remember about him. I still cry a lot, it just happened so suddenly that I still hear the vet's voice in my head. I can't bear to put his things away, I still feel like he is there... it's only been a little over a month, but it still feels like yesterday. I miss him so much, I feel like I lost one of my babies. 

He would eat literally EVERYTHING- books, shoes, the mattress (two different ones), just random stuff we wouldn't think he would eat. One time, we thought he had a cavity on his back tooth because there was a dark spot on it- until we found the chewed up cord to the lamp STILL PLUGGED IN!!! He would eat things & then eat some grass & be fine. So when it happened this last time, we didn't bring him in as soon as we should have- that will always be my biggest regret.

The one thing that brings me comfort is that we were his third & forever home. He was truly loved & spoiled with us, and he was always a happy (big) little guy.


----------



## Storm702

This was Storm watching me cook yesterday! I just realized we need more colors in our house[emoji16]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Storm702

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, Storm  This is heartbreaking. I was fortunate to have my most recent dog for almost 14 years, which is a long time for a large breed. But I still cried for months after he was gone. I cried a little now just thinking about him, after reading your post.
> 
> My husband had to take me on a trip out of the country because I was bawling constantly for the first month, I couldn't stop. It was like someone had put out one of the suns in my universe and now that place was just empty and cold.
> 
> It'll get better with time but it's very hard  Someone told me that every time you cry it's because they are there with you, you feel their presence. I don't know, but that was comforting for me to think about.


I just wanted to say how sorry I am about your fur baby too. I'm sending you hugs & well wishes- hopefully they're running around together over the rainbow!!!


----------



## meowmix318

Watching my mom eat her dinner (begging for food)


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on her side


----------



## BelaS

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## meowmix318

Hiding under the bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed.  He's having a sleep in.


----------



## PatsyCline

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Still asleep on my bed.  He's having a sleep in.



Such a tough life. Where do I sign up?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## missyb

Buddy just stole his brothers toy and he knows it!


----------



## Storm702

Just got caught stealing a curly fry!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## meowmix318

Begging for a bite


----------



## PatsyCline

Sprawled out on the kitchen floor, while I'm trying to make dinner.  German Shepherds make the best road blocks!


----------



## meowmix318

Lying by my lap


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## meepabeep

Lying next to me...one on the coffee table, the other on the floor.


----------



## meowmix318

Curled up in a ball


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My cat is on my desk, while I"m on the computer. She's watching  birds from the window.  The birds show  tease her mercilessly.  When she's had enough, she'll walk back and forth over my keyboard to get my attention. It works.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.
> 
> My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!



This Again!! ^^


----------



## Tinn3rz

Watching DH grill steak, hoping he’ll drop something [emoji39]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## Addicted to bags

missyb said:


> View attachment 4152509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy just stole his brothers toy and he knows it!


Awww. Buddy is posing with his ill gotten loot


----------



## Storm702

Sleeping in her "cove".... technically an open linen closet, but don't tell HER that!


----------



## PatsyCline

Sticking his nose into every bag and suitcase that I’m trying to pack for a trip.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Yuki85

next to me


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on the carpet next to me


----------



## PatsyCline

Barking at sea lions from the dive boat!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## PatsyCline

Sound asleep on one twin bed in hotel room. I guess that means DH & I are using the other one [emoji3]


----------



## Storm702

Making "extreme begging" a sport


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me looking over tpf app on my phone


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## pixiegeldof

Pup is sleeping in the arm chair next to me (my heart is melting, as always, at the adorable sight).


----------



## PatsyCline

Snoring on the sofa. After a mini vacation, I'm pretty sure he's played out, needs to catch up on his sleep.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## Love4MK

Doing what he does best - being a lazy potato!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed.   He's having a much needed sleep in after been taken to the vet yesterday.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Just cozying up[emoji5]


----------



## Tinn3rz

Snoring in his bed [emoji42]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## Swanky

Chillin


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed.  He's having a sleep in. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping after a long day


----------



## UNIMV

Sleep after a full day of sleeping, my lil old man


----------



## Storm702

UNIMV said:


> View attachment 4167728
> 
> Sleep after a full day of sleeping, my lil old man


I smiled when I saw him! Looks so snuggly & comfortable [emoji847]


----------



## Storm702

Swanky said:


> View attachment 4166362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chillin


This should be a meme! Big smooshball relaxing[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Still asleep on my bed.  He's having a sleep in. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## TNgypsy

Oops nm


----------



## Storm702

Hello! My name is Alpha, aka Alf or Alfie, & I'm 4. My humans had to move to a smaller place, so now I live with Storm & her people. I'm a big goofball & a beige in the crayon box of life, but I love people & I'm so happy all the time that everybody loves me! I'm exploring my big backyard at the moment.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## SWlife

Storm702 said:


> Hello! My name is Alpha, aka Alf or Alfie, & I'm 4. My humans had to move to a smaller place, so now I live with Storm & her people. I'm a big goofball & a beige in the crayon box of life, but I love people & I'm so happy all the time that everybody loves me! I'm exploring my big backyard at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168443



Look at this big handsome ‘tater! Love [emoji173]️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Uh oh. Looks like Sheba got into mischief again lol. 
Hmm I guess she doesnt like the New York Yankees lmfao. (Look what she did to my son-in-laws baseball hat.)

It’s ok Sheba I don’t like the Yankees either lol.


----------



## PatsyCline

Johnpauliegal said:


> Uh oh. Looks like Sheba got into mischief again lol.
> Hmm I guess she doesnt like the New York Yankees lmfao. (Look what she did to my son-in-laws baseball hat.)
> 
> It’s ok Sheba I don’t like the Yankees either lol.
> 
> View attachment 4170051



Looks like she’s a Red Sox fan.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

PatsyCline said:


> Looks like she’s a Red Sox fan.


Lmfao 
Too funny!  I love it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed.  He's having a sleep in. He opened his eyes looked at me & was like "Um no too early" then went back to sleep!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Just took this picture about 10 minutes ago. Sheba destroyed one of my cushions and got into a box of BBs. (Bad girl lol)

Now she’s playing football lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here’s my little TigerLily relaxing with me.


----------



## meowmix318

Walking to the kitchen to see what grandma is making for dinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Storm702

Waiting patiently for me to share


----------



## PatsyCline

Storm702 said:


> Waiting patiently for me to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172982



Who can resist that face?


----------



## Storm702

PatsyCline said:


> Who can resist that face?


Definitely not me, that's why she had some pizza [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

My sweet senior is napping..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^ Such a hard life for a beloved dog! 

------------------------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Storm702

Sulking in her lair after today's nail trim at the vet


----------



## PatsyCline

Storm702 said:


> Sulking in her lair after today's nail trim at the vet



You meanie!  I hope you gave her some of her favourite treats as compensation.


----------



## Storm702

PatsyCline said:


> You meanie!  I hope you gave her some of her favourite treats as compensation.


She had them at the vet's, and when she realized why she was getting them, she refused to eat them.... until after the vet left the room & the trim was over. This fur baby of mine...


----------



## kellytheshopper

Sniff break!!


----------



## PatsyCline

Storm702 said:


> She had them at the vet's, and when she realized why she was getting them, she refused to eat them.... until after the vet left the room & the trim was over. This fur baby of mine...



Too funny!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Waiting for me to get off my chair & sit on my lazy boy chair so he can snuggle with Mum.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. 

My poor baby, it's not even 5 am yet!


----------



## SandyC1981

Chewing on a toy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



Again!! ^^


----------



## SWlife

Relaxing after his breakfast. Apparently he needs to regroup after all the energy he expends trying to get me up, he begins the process at 5 am.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

gacats said:


> View attachment 4178697
> 
> 
> Relaxing after his breakfast. Apparently he needs to regroup after all the energy he expends trying to get me up, he begins the process at 5 am.



OMG!   Just too cute!!  

------------------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed.  He's having a sleep in. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Yuki85

Supporting me to study


----------



## meowmix318

Yuki85 said:


> Supporting me to study
> View attachment 4180991


So helpful


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping after a long road trip home


----------



## SWlife

Keeping his options open, apparently. His back half is facing the door while his front half is facing my way.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



Still this!! ^^


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

Wanting some cuddling [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## SWlife

Sofialovesvintage said:


> Wanting some cuddling [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4182544



Well, I sure couldn’t resist cuddling that sweet baby!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sofialovesvintage said:


> Wanting some cuddling [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4182544



Lol!   Who could resist that sweet adorable face! 

--------------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

gacats said:


> Well, I sure couldn’t resist cuddling that sweet baby!



Thank you [emoji4]I know I don’t[emoji7]


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lol!   Who could resist that sweet adorable face!
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



She is the sweetest [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat my lunch and hoping that she can have some


----------



## Storm702

Nursing a sour stomach in  her hidey hole[emoji45] my poor Stormy girl


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^ Poor baby! I hope she is alright! 

------------


Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Licking a fruit pupsicle I made her


----------



## Storm702

Feeling better & back to being feisty


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Barking at something or someone outside


----------



## Addicted to bags

Putting up with me and my shenanigans  
I couldn't resist!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^   

------------------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Purseloco

My Sweet/Spoiled Diva Girl is taking a nap!


This is what she looks like when she is not napping.


----------



## abrajnosi

Sleep...
She always sleep, 24/7


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## PatsyCline

One dog needs ear drops, the other thinks it does...


----------



## Addicted to bags

PatsyCline said:


> One dog needs ear drops, the other thinks it does...



That is too funny!!!  He wants to make he doesn't miss out on whatever she gets


----------



## Storm702

PatsyCline said:


> One dog needs ear drops, the other thinks it does...


"Squirt, squirt, squirt. Squirt, squirt, squirt" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] oh, there is a special place in Heaven for dogs! Thank you for sharing this, it warmed my heart[emoji847]


----------



## Storm702

Playing & getting on my nerves lol... they better not wake the babies up!


----------



## Storm702

After a romp outside, Storm came in & is now acting like she doesn't hear me telling her to get down [emoji849] I see her allergies have flared up again, time for her Prednisone & bedtime


----------



## meowmix318

PatsyCline said:


> One dog needs ear drops, the other thinks it does...


Lol. My cocker spaniel hated when I would clean his ears. He would never wait for me to give him ear drops like your dog.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## wee drop o bush

Snuggling


----------



## Storm702

Patiently waiting for the last bite


----------



## PatsyCline

Storm702 said:


> Patiently waiting for the last bite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194993



Did they get it?


----------



## Storm702

PatsyCline said:


> Did they get it?


She always does[emoji173]


----------



## PatsyCline

Found this on Twitter this morning. 



I showed it to DH, and he said we’re NOT getting the dog a trampoline. [emoji53]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wondering around my Home office! He should still be in bed! My poor baby.


----------



## muggles




----------



## meowmix318

PatsyCline said:


> Found this on Twitter this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> I showed it to DH, and he said we’re NOT getting the dog a trampoline. [emoji53]


Aww your husband is no fun


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

meowmix318 said:


> Aww your husband is no fun



I need a trampoline for my four dogs. What a fun video! Sorry DH isn’t on board.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Storm702

Snoozing on the couch she's not supposed to be on


----------



## pearlsnjeans




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## haruhii

Currently attacking the auto feeder to try to get more food


----------



## Candice0985

Blep!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Mine might be hiding under the bed... We're going to vet when I get home!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

lovlouisvuitton said:


> This Again!! ^^



It's lovely to snuggle in bed with your favorite pet (or only pet).


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Addicted to bags

PatsyCline said:


> Found this on Twitter this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> I showed it to DH, and he said we’re NOT getting the dog a trampoline. [emoji53]



That is so funny! And what a lucky pup to live near the woods.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed. Such a hard life for a beloved dog!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Still asleep on my bed. Such a hard life for a beloved dog!



This Again!! ^^ My poor baby, it's way too early for his liking!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Still asleep on my bed. Such a hard life for a beloved dog!





lovlouisvuitton said:


> This Again!! ^^ My poor baby, it's way too early for his liking!



Still This!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^ ^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



Still this!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Curled up under the blanket


----------



## missyb

Buddy getting ready for bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

On my bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Begging for food


----------



## meepabeep

Both cats are in the dining room, Victoria is sitting in a corner, and is Lily sleeping on chair.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^ He's not happy when I get of bed!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^ ^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Hiding under the bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed. He's having a sleep in.


----------



## Storm702

Playing under the table- they better not wake the twins up!


----------



## morinakol

I don't know, I'm at work


----------



## sdkitty

sitting on my lap purring


----------



## PatsyCline

Wandering the office, looking for attention..and treats.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Yuki85

Playing next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Yuki85 said:


> Playing next to me
> View attachment 4217468



OMG! Just too darn Cute!


----------



## skyqueen

Yuki85 said:


> Playing next to me
> View attachment 4217468



OMG, Yuki...so stinkin' cute. What breed is he/her?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pouting cause I just gave her a full blown bath.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed. He's having a sleep in.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wondering around my home office! I have the fans on, but it's still too darn hot!


----------



## Yuki85

skyqueen said:


> OMG, Yuki...so stinkin' cute. What breed is he/her?



He is mix of British short hair and Scottish fold ear [emoji85]


----------



## jules 8

Romping in the snow


----------



## Storm702

Getting on my nerves with their play fighting


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Wondering around my home office! I have the fans on, but it's still too darn hot!



This Again!! ^^  He doesn't like the heat either.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed. He's having a sleep in.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^ I have the fans on because it's so darn hot still!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pearlsnjeans said:


> View attachment 4197537



Wow, that is one seriously good looking cat!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yuki85 said:


> Playing next to me
> View attachment 4217468



Aw, cutie!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Hiding under her favorite blanket


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## jehaga




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^  Too darn cute! 
----------------------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This Again!! ^^


----------



## Yuki85

Belly massage time [emoji57]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Yuki85 said:


> Belly massage time [emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 4231916
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231917


The floppy ears on your first pic!


----------



## PatsyCline

This is too hilarious. Owner catches dog sneaking out a night to mooch food at McDonald’s. 

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/gold-d...-to-get-hamburgers-from-mcdonalds-owner-says/


----------



## Addicted to bags

PatsyCline said:


> This is too hilarious. Owner catches dog sneaking out a night to mooch food at McDonald’s.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/gold-d...-to-get-hamburgers-from-mcdonalds-owner-says/


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

PatsyCline said:


> This is too hilarious. Owner catches dog sneaking out a night to mooch food at McDonald’s.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/gold-d...-to-get-hamburgers-from-mcdonalds-owner-says/


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^


----------



## Storm702

Accosting us as we try to eat our scrambled eggs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## pearlsnjeans




----------



## BelaS

This!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed. He's having a sleep in.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^


----------



## septembersiren

My dog is doing what she always is doing 
Looking for food


----------



## Shoppinmel

This was them a little bit ago, trying to play with the same toy. Or should I say, the 5 month old Shepherd was trying to take the toy from his 17 month old Husky big brother (as usual).


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovieluvslux

My dog is taking a catnap right next to me.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed. He's having a sleep in.


----------



## PatsyCline

Owners have to open imaginary screen door to ‘let’ dog in.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Modeling my new purchase for me


----------



## Addicted to bags

PatsyCline said:


> Owners have to open imaginary screen door to ‘let’ dog in.



That’s too funny! But he’s well behaved, lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

PatsyCline said:


> Owners have to open imaginary screen door to ‘let’ dog in.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## SWlife

Sitting on my lap, purring.


----------



## meowmix318

Laying next to me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

Sleeping in one of her favorite spots [emoji173]️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^ My poor baby getting up so early in the morning.


----------



## coniglietta

Sleeping in their beds behind me as I type...


----------



## Zombie Girl

Glaring at me because I’m making her model the sweater I knitted for her. [emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Just being a cutie


----------



## sdkitty

kellytheshopper said:


> View attachment 4248532
> 
> Just being a cutie


he's really looking at you


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wondering around my Home office, he's upset that I got him up so early.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Femmefatale13

Trying to squeeze between the side of my couch and my thigh


----------



## sherrylynn

Zombie Girl said:


> Glaring at me because I’m making her model the sweater I knitted for her. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4247911


OMG. The look on her face made me laugh out loud.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^


----------



## Yuki85

Snoozing next to me


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

My chihuahuas are running around making weird noises at each other... I’ve never heard dogs communicate like my chi! They don’t bark they make these squeaky noises almost sound like birds chirping. Anyone else with small dogs have this weird observation?! Lol


----------



## PatsyCline

Who agrees with me?


----------



## BelaS

Just left the vet office. She hates me now


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

He's in the lounge room under one of the air con vents - It's stinking HOT here!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

BelaS said:


> Just left the vet office. She hates me now
> View attachment 4254908


So cute!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Resting after chasing the 55 balls I threw for her.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^ My poor baby, he's still sleepy because I got him up so early.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!!! ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^ I put a blanket over him as it's feels like winter ATM.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.





lovlouisvuitton said:


> This again!! ^^ I put a blanket over him as it's feels like winter ATM.



This again!! ^^


----------



## Storm702

Snuggling her sick mama
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pixiejenna

Cheeto is just laying around on his human pillow 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^ Absolutely adorable!! 



Storm702 said:


> Snuggling her sick mama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261003
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



This is just too darn cute!!    I hope you feel better soon Storm!!


----------



## Yuki85

Posing


----------



## meowmix318

Yuki85 said:


> Posing
> 
> View attachment 4261480


A natural model


----------



## Addicted to bags

Yuki85 said:


> Posing
> 
> View attachment 4261480


Awww!
Is he/she a kitten or full grown?


----------



## Yuki85

Addicted to bags said:


> Awww!
> Is he/she a kitten or full grown?



That’s Rambo - a three months old Scottish/British [emoji1]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Yuki85 said:


> That’s Rambo - a three months old Scottish/British [emoji1]


Rambo, a great name for such a cutie!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Yuki85 said:


> Posing
> 
> View attachment 4261480



That precious face!!   

-----------------------------------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Addicted to bags

She's getting ready to get her dreaded bath...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed.. or I suppose really is her bed


----------



## gillianna

Relaxing in his favorite place.  A box, any box, doesn’t matter what size.  Keeps him happy.  So I will go clean his cage while he hangs out in his box.  He is 11 years old.  Very friendly and loves attention.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## SWlife

Just hopping on to say I hope the gray kitty’s photo stays up for a while. What a pretty pet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wondering around my home office. He's mad at me because I got him up so early!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## meowmix318

Lying on my bed


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sleeping in bed beside me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hiding under my desk where my feet are!! He doesn't like thunder & lightning!!  My poor baby!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This ^^


----------



## SWlife

Hiding from the Roomba.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Cuddling with me to beg for food


----------



## BelaS

This!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

BelaS said:


> This!!!


AWWWWWW!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This ^^


----------



## ccbaggirl89

staying warm, it's freezing. my little tiny cuddle bears


----------



## Addicted to bags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> staying warm, it's freezing. my little tiny cuddle bears
> View attachment 4272012


OMGeeeee so cute!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying right under the air con vent where it's nice & cool! It's stinking HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Addicted to bags said:


> OMGeeeee so cute!!


Right???? Petco, fyi... $6.99


----------



## yslvchanel

PatsyCline said:


> Who agrees with me?
> View attachment 4254889



So cute!  I totally agree with you!


----------



## meowmix318

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Right???? Petco, fyi... $6.99[emoji2]


Great price


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Lying right under the air con vent where it's nice & cool! It's stinking HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Surfing Facebook haha


----------



## PatsyCline

I love this!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

PatsyCline said:


> I love this!




I SO love this!! 

The only concern I have is, *IF* the man was actually drowning why would you just stand there & film it & Not jump in or help yourself? Because the drowning man DID go under & struggled a few times.  At least, that's what it looked like to me. 

Or was this just to show how much of a hero this dog is?


----------



## PatsyCline

I thought the same thing. Nevertheless, impressive performance by the dog. 

I did see a similar video the other day. GSD jumped into the pool, and dragged the lady by her hair to the side of the pool.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Yuki85

Sleeping [emoji42]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lying right under my home office air con vent where it's nice & cool! It's stinking HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

In the kitchen, I can hear him having a drink of water.


----------



## PatsyCline

St. Louis Blues has a ruff practice...


----------



## SWlife

PatsyCline said:


> St. Louis Blues has a ruff practice...




That’s adorable!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## sdkitty

bought him a nice cozy bed but he prefers a shoe box


----------



## SWlife

Mine has a thing for a laundry basket.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Jaeger (hugemongous GSD puppy) and I are waiting for my daughter outside Tractor suppy.


----------



## Storm702

Taking a nap


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## restricter

Raiding my jewelry box.


----------



## SWlife

restricter said:


> Raiding my jewelry box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281520



What a gorgeous cat!


----------



## meowmix318

restricter said:


> Raiding my jewelry box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281520


Has good taste


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## SWlife

Yuki85 said:


>



I love this photo, sweet kitties.


----------



## smittykitty306

Testing out his early Christmas present.


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> bought him a nice cozy bed but he prefers a shoe box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280484


 ahahaha why fancy and cozy bed if you can have a box like my kitties!!! I bought them so many fancy beds but if they see a box ---> HAPPYYYY


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

He was just beside me - Now wondering around my house.


----------



## meowmix318

Begging for food


----------



## julia.pa

when you go to the bathroom and suddenly your dogs face pops up behind the door [emoji23]


----------



## PatsyCline




----------



## PatsyCline




----------



## julia.pa

PatsyCline said:


> View attachment 4283316



OMG you crack me up with those german shepherd memes


----------



## PatsyCline

julia.pa said:


> OMG you crack me up with those german shepherd memes


Glad you like them.  As a GSD owner, I get lots of them from friends and family.  Your post about the dog coming in the bathroom reminded me of a hilarious incident with my mother-in-law, the first time they stayed with us overnight, and Zeus, our GSD walked in on her while she was on the toilet.

She had closed the door, but not quite latched shut, and Zeus simply pushed the door open and walked in.  The resulting scream woke everyone up, and we all dashed into the bathroom to see what the crisis was, which only caused more grief to my poor mother-in-law, who was sitting on the toilet, unable to move or cover up.

To this day, if you're close enough to hear, she closes the door to the bathroom, locks it, and then pulls on the door knob to ensure the door is latched properly.


----------



## julia.pa

PatsyCline said:


> Glad you like them.  As a GSD owner, I get lots of them from friends and family.  Your post about the dog coming in the bathroom reminded me of a hilarious incident with my mother-in-law, the first time they stayed with us overnight, and Zeus, our GSD walked in on her while she was on the toilet.
> 
> She had closed the door, but not quite latched shut, and Zeus simply pushed the door open and walked in.  The resulting scream woke everyone up, and we all dashed into the bathroom to see what the crisis was, which only caused more grief to my poor mother-in-law, who was sitting on the toilet, unable to move or cover up.
> 
> To this day, if you're close enough to hear, she closes the door to the bathroom, locks it, and then pulls on the door knob to ensure the door is latched properly.



It‘s funny your dog‘s called Zeus because our Labrador is called Ares. Our pups are both Greek Gods then haha

Oh no, I feel sorry for her! It used to annoy me but I gave up at some point haha Whenever I do end up actually closing the door, you can hear him push the door and then he ends up lying down so close to the door, he falls over when I open it up again [emoji23]


----------



## PatsyCline

I’m the same way. I’m so used to him being in the bathroom while I’m in the shower, or my dressing room, I never gave it a second thought. 

Now there’s a sign on the bathroom door stating that if you don’t want Zeus to visit while you’re inside, make sure the door is locked and latched.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

In my lounge room under the fan - It's so darn humid & HOT!!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

PatsyCline said:


> I’m the same way. I’m so used to him being in the bathroom while I’m in the shower, or my dressing room, I never gave it a second thought.
> 
> Now there’s a sign on the bathroom door stating that if you don’t want Zeus to visit while you’re inside, make sure the door is locked and latched.


that's cute
I have cats, not dogs
But I think if I were a woman alone in the house I'd like my big dog to guard me when I'm in the shower


----------



## PatsyCline

sdkitty said:


> that's cute
> I have cats, not dogs
> But I think if I were a woman alone in the house I'd like my big dog to guard me when I'm in the shower



He is a huge comfort for me. He’s a trained protection dog and he is amazingly talented.


----------



## sdkitty

PatsyCline said:


> He is a huge comfort for me. He’s a trained protection dog and he is amazingly talented.


Love that
I was talking to a woman one time who has a super protective Doberman......I don't think he was trained - just instinctive.  so sweet


----------



## SWlife

Our new neighbors have a retired police dog GSD named Freddie. I adore him. He understands his commands in German. I like having him guarding the back of our properties. 
And speaking of God’s & goddesses, my pit bull grand dog is named Isis.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## meowmix318

Begging my husband for some of his food


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^


----------



## Storm702

Pouting because Amaya (one of my 11 m/o twins) was petting her ear & then bit it! I felt bad for shouting at her, but sorry girlfriend, Storm has been my fur baby for 7 years- no biting!


----------



## SWlife

Poor everyone!
My kitty is hiding from my daughter’s 2 dogs. We have Christmas visitors & the dogs caught my kitty 2 years ago & I swear, they were trying to see if kitty had a squeaker in his belly! The pit bull took an awful beating at the paws of my cat. 
We are extremely careful to keep them separated now.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I have the fans on & my beloved dog is fast asleep in one of his many beds under the fan.


----------



## Addicted to bags

PatsyCline said:


> I love this!



Amazing dog but was that a child the dog rescued? And who was the idiot filming and not helping?


----------



## PatsyCline




----------



## Storm702

Mooching my food


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## restricter

My latest is waiting at the adoption center.  She was rescued from a shelter last night and needs medical attention.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Enjoying his new bandana and toy [emoji173]️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll




----------



## SWlife

restricter said:


> My latest is waiting at the adoption center.  She was rescued from a shelter last night and needs medical attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288405



Sweet thing. I hope your new baby gets well and enjoys its new home.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I have the fans on & my beloved dog is fast asleep in one of his many beds under the fan.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I have the fans on & my beloved dog is fast asleep in one of his many beds under the fan.



This ^^  OMG! This heat is sizzling!!


----------



## SWlife

Dressed to go outside in the rain. They hate their rain gear.


----------



## skyqueen

restricter said:


> My latest is waiting at the adoption center.  She was rescued from a shelter last night and needs medical attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288405



Lucky kitty [emoji56]


----------



## skyqueen

gacats said:


> Dressed to go outside in the rain. They hate their rain gear.



OMG...better dressed then most humans! Thanks for the chuckle [emoji190]


----------



## restricter

skyqueen said:


> Lucky kitty [emoji56]



I’m waiting to hear from the rescue still.  She was at a shelter for over 3 months and they didn’t do a darn thing for her broken leg, which now may need to be amputated.  I’ve been trying to get my own paws on her so that she could be seen at a specialist hospital for the best chance at a bright future.  No word yet.  I’m fearing the worst.


----------



## 336

Henry and Leo are sleeping snoring Chows. 
Helio is a Flemish rabbit eating pellets


----------



## skyqueen

restricter said:


> I’m waiting to hear from the rescue still.  She was at a shelter for over 3 months and they didn’t do a darn thing for her broken leg, which now may need to be amputated.  I’ve been trying to get my own paws on her so that she could be seen at a specialist hospital for the best chance at a bright future.  No word yet.  I’m fearing the worst.


If anyone can make it happen...YOU CAN! Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and lucky kitty!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

gacats said:


> Dressed to go outside in the rain. They hate their rain gear.



OMG! Just too darn cute!!   Love those booties!!


----------



## skyqueen

Sleeping in...Dirty Harry


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


We have lazy dogs!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> We have lazy dogs!



Lol!  At least yours is under covers & looks totally adorable!  My beloved dog has blankets in winter time - But It's summer here & too darn hot!


----------



## PatsyCline

German Shepherds ‘helping’ dispose of Xmas tree.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## sdkitty

sitting on my lap while I have coffee


----------



## pursesgalore

Napping under the electric blanket!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^     OMG! So funny & cute at the same time!


----------



## Addicted to bags

gacats said:


> Dressed to go outside in the rain. They hate their rain gear.


HAHAHA, so cute!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Yuki I think you wanted to see the bag charms I ordered from LeatherPrince. One resembles my dog including the patch being on the same side.


----------



## Storm702

Addicted to bags said:


> Yuki I think you wanted to see the bag charms I ordered from LeatherPrince. One resembles my dog including the patch being on the same side.
> 
> View attachment 4293649


AHHHHHH these are so cute!!! I just found the shop, & I want them allllllll! Thank you for sharing[emoji179]


----------



## Bella2015

Sound asleep [emoji42][emoji77]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Was wondering around driving me nuts because he's hot! I put the air con & fans on, so now he's happy!


----------



## PatsyCline

OMG! This is so true.


----------



## meowmix318

PatsyCline said:


> OMG! This is so true.
> View attachment 4295663


Especially can't pee along or have any privacy


----------



## Storm702

Pouting for people food


----------



## 336

I think the rabbit is stuck.


----------



## 336

He’s okay. Silly rabbit.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again^^ He gets cranky because I get up so early, he would rather stay sleeping on my bed!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Having a drink of water in the kitchen.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Being cranky & wondered off because I got up so early!


----------



## Bella2015

My baby woke me up at 2AM today.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## jules 8

Napping with her favorite blankie


----------



## Goodfrtune

Trying to get me to go to bed!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

jules 8 said:


> View attachment 4300194
> 
> Napping with her favorite blankie



Now that is just too darn cute!!


----------



## jules 8

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Now that is just too darn cute!!


Thank you  She is spoiled rotten, and we wouldn't want it any other way... she is lying next to me on the couch as I write this


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^ He's happy now I put the fans on - Too darn HOT!!!!


----------



## Bella2015

jules 8 said:


> View attachment 4300194
> 
> Napping with her favorite blankie



So cuddly cute. [emoji173]️


----------



## jules 8

Bella2015 said:


> So cuddly cute. [emoji173]️


Thank you  Your Tuxedo cat is adorable, we had a tuxedo cat for a very long time


----------



## meowmix318

Curled in a ball on my bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Yuki85

Why fancy bed if you can have a small box


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sheba hanging out by the fire.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Excuse my appearance, having a lazy night but she came over to me and plopped down[emoji173]️


----------



## Bella2015

Posing for a pic.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Yuki85 said:


> Why fancy bed if you can have a small box



OMG!   Precious! 



Johnpauliegal said:


> Sheba hanging out by the fire.
> 
> View attachment 4303676



 



kellytheshopper said:


> Excuse my appearance, having a lazy night but she came over to me and plopped down[emoji173]️



Love'in the snuggles!!  


Bella2015 said:


> Posing for a pic.



Look at the beautiful Face!  

ALL Absolutely adorable!!!       Just too cute!


----------



## sdkitty

curled up on the rug next to where I'm sitting
such a love


----------



## Johnpauliegal

What are your pets doing right now?  
Getting into mischief!  Picked these up from the floor. What my dog Sheba did to hubbys cigarettes! 

Trying to tell him he doesn’t want him to smoke.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Johnpauliegal said:


> What are your pets doing right now?
> Getting into mischief!  Picked these up from the floor. What my dog Sheba did to hubbys cigarettes!
> 
> Trying to tell him he doesn’t want him to smoke.
> 
> View attachment 4305351




Hmmm.....Are you sure it was Sheba?  

------------------------------------------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. He's happy now I put the air con & fans on.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sleeping on my lap


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. He's happy now I put the air con & fans on.  My poor baby doesn't like the heat either, being a long haired dog, I suppose with all that hair you would get hot!


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Whole day relaxing/sleeping as always [emoji85][emoji7][emoji23][emoji5]


----------



## meowmix318

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> Whole day relaxing/sleeping as always [emoji85][emoji7][emoji23][emoji5]


That's the dream


----------



## wee drop o bush

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> Whole day relaxing/sleeping as always [emoji85][emoji7][emoji23][emoji5]



Adorable Pommies  
My Heidi Pomeranian does the same


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> Whole day relaxing/sleeping as always [emoji85][emoji7][emoji23][emoji5]



Such a hard life for our beloved Dogs & Cats & Bunnies! 
------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

wee drop o bush said:


> Adorable Pommies
> My Heidi Pomeranian does the same



Thank you my Death [emoji5] haha they are all the same [emoji12]


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Such a hard life for our beloved Dogs & Cats & Bunnies!
> ------------------
> 
> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



Very very hard [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji85][emoji85][emoji12]
But we Love em all [emoji177][emoji5]


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

meowmix318 said:


> That's the dream



In some Moments I wish I Could be one of them [emoji85]


----------



## Lilybarb

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Such a hard life for our beloved Dogs & Cats & Bunnies!
> ------------------
> 
> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


Same here! Afternoon siesta...


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> Thank you my Death [emoji5] haha they are all the same [emoji12]



[emoji15] the wird Death is Not what I have written [emoji15] I am sorry my phone is correcting every word which is Not familiar. There should be written: thank you my DEAR 
I am sorry [emoji29]


----------



## wee drop o bush

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> [emoji15] the wird Death is Not what I have written [emoji15] I am sorry my phone is correcting every word which is Not familiar. There should be written: thank you my DEAR
> I am sorry [emoji29]



No need, I knew what you had meant to write


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## SWlife

Laying on the bed listening to the rain while I read beside him.


----------



## Voyageuse

Letting me style him like Coco Chanel.


----------



## Lilybarb

Voyageuse said:


> Letting me style him like Coco Chanel.


Beautiful!! Love big dogs!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Voyageuse said:


> Letting me style him like Coco Chanel.



OMG!   Totally gorgeous!! 

---------------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## meowmix318

Curled in a ball sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## SWlife

Hiding. It’s thundering outside.


----------



## Bella2015




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## jules 8

Napping on her new pillow


----------



## SWlife

jules 8 said:


> Napping on her new pillow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316332



Awww.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

jules 8 said:


> Napping on her new pillow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316332



Precious! - Such a hard life for our beloved pets! 

------------------------------------------------

Snoozing beside me now, he's happy & content that I put the fans & air con on!  While I'm not going to be happy when my electric bill comes!


----------



## Bella2015

theamericanchinadoll said:


>



He’s gorgeous


----------



## Bella2015

Trying to keep my Bella awake so she’ll sleep through the night. [emoji77][emoji173]️[emoji42][emoji120]


----------



## SWlife

Well, since he pestered me to get his breakfast, he went under a sofa table to take his after breakfast snooze.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me now, he's happy & content that I put the fans & air con on!


----------



## Bella2015

Making me feel guilty that I work all day long and don’t spend enough time playing with her when i finally get home.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me now, he's happy & content that I put the fans & air con on!  I cannot wait until Summer is over!!


----------



## Voyageuse

Waiting for me in the Target parking lot.


----------



## Bella2015

Adorable. He looks like he’s saying something. Btw what a beautiful view from your target’s parking lot.


----------



## bradyslove

I installed that pet-care camera recently and now can see what my lovely dog is doing the whole day... it's kind of funny how he waits when i go out to jump on pillows, which is strictly forbidden for him and when I ask if he lied on pillows he looks soooo guilty, omg... love him very much!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wondering around panting because he's HOT!! And so am I!  Fans are on, the air con will have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Yuki85

Enjoying their life


----------



## Bella2015

Having a stare down match with the love of my life.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me now, he's happy & content that I put the fans on!  It was a Sizzling HOT day yesterday!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Not now but yesterday. My dog Sheba (Siberian Husky) loves her freedom. We have a large backyard for her to run around in. Well I guess she got tired of the atmosphere and decided she wanted to roam around in the front. We have a vinyl fence on each side of the house. Well apparently she fussed and fussed until she got out.

I had gotten an alert from the Blink I have outside each gate.




I was so mad because she is a runner. Glad my neighbor down the block was outside. She called her and Sheba was jumping around her. Enough time for me to grab her butt and carry her home.

Today we are picking something up to barricade the bottom of the fencing. She is way too smart for her doggie butt.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wondered off somewhere because he cracked the shyyts at me because I got up from my lazy boy chair where he was sleeping!


----------



## Narnanz

Drinking my tea.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me now, he's happy & content that I put the fans & air con on!  I cannot wait until Summer is over!!


And I can’t wait for summer to begin.


----------



## Bella2015

Narnanz said:


> Drinking my tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322043



He’s beautiful


----------



## Storm702

Begging for food


----------



## Addicted to bags

theamericanchinadoll said:


>


Looks like a professional model dog!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Drinking my tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322043


Mom I need a scrunchie to hold back my fur


----------



## mssmelanie

Voyageuse said:


> Waiting for me in the Target parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319453



Agh!!!!  I love this. Black GSDs are so majestic looking.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Bella2015

Doing some stretching exercises [emoji134]‍♀️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hanging with mommy.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This ^^


----------



## Narnanz

lovlouisvuitton said:


> This ^^


----------



## JillyJiggs

Snoozing beside me like a little peanut.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. He's happy now I put the fans on, poor thing hates the heat just as much as me!


----------



## Narnanz

Sitting on my lap ....I wanted to load up a pic but it wont let me for some reason.


----------



## Bella2015

Spending a relaxing evening in a warm cozy bed.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. He's happy now I put the fans on, poor thing hates the heat just as much as me!



This again!! ^^


----------



## Bella2015

We’re getting ready for the big game!  -  The Puppy Bowl!!!  [emoji190][emoji77][emoji458]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again!! ^^


----------



## PatsyCline

I love this!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I’m in bed, with Heidi asleep on top of me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## Bella2015

Deciding which perfume sample we like best [emoji77][emoji257]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Bella2015

Getting a last minute nap in prior to the start of the weekend celebrations.


----------



## TNgypsy

Fighting over a ball


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## SWlife

Waiting for Spring.
Can’t seem to attach a photo. [emoji846]


----------



## SWlife

View attachment 4335752


My own photo and I don’t have permission to view it? How very weird.....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Giving me the death stare! He's upset that I got him up so early in the morning.


----------



## Bella2015

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Giving me the death stare! He's upset that I got him up so early in the morning.



I get this often too [emoji77][emoji173]️


----------



## MainlyBailey

Sleeping on my Simply Fit twist board. Guess I dont need an excuse today to be lazy.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

mzhurshie said:


> Sleeping on my Simply Fit twist board. Guess I dont need an excuse today to be lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337629



OMG! Just too precious!!!


----------



## Bella2015

mzhurshie said:


> Sleeping on my Simply Fit twist board. Guess I dont need an excuse today to be lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337629



He looks cuddly cute.


----------



## missconvy

Our hedgehog sleeping in her snuggle sack


----------



## MainlyBailey

lovlouisvuitton said:


> OMG! Just too precious!!!   [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]





Bella2015 said:


> He looks cuddly cute.


Awww thank you both he says! He knows it, too. Spoiled to the max!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovemealouis

Sleeping.  Waiting for the rain to pass!


----------



## PatsyCline

lovemealouis said:


> Sleeping.  Waiting for the rain to pass!



It’s hard to tell where the pillows and blankets end, and the dog(s) start!


----------



## Bella2015

Wait is there only one cute puppy in that picture?  I thought there were more cuddling in the picture.  You really can’t tell the fluffy difference.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Home recuperating after major dental surgery.  Eleven teeth removed due to tooth resorption


----------



## Bella2015

Straight-Laced said:


> Home recuperating after major dental surgery.  Eleven teeth removed due to tooth resorption
> 
> View attachment 4342945



Poor kitty [emoji192].  I hope you have a quick painless recovery.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bella2015 said:


> Poor kitty [emoji192].  I hope you have a quick painless recovery.


I'll pass that on to the patient.  Lots of meds are helping.


----------



## SWlife

Straight-Laced said:


> Home recuperating after major dental surgery.  Eleven teeth removed due to tooth resorption
> 
> View attachment 4342945



Oh no. Kitty looks miserable. I hope kitty feels better quickly.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Snoozing in the car. My dad has to hold his hand to sleep lol.


----------



## Straight-Laced

gacats said:


> Oh no. Kitty looks miserable. I hope kitty feels better quickly.


Thanks.  He's doing a lot better today


----------



## Bella2015

mzhurshie said:


> Snoozing in the car. My dad has to hold his hand to sleep lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343645



My cat is the same.  She likes to sleep wrapped around my hand with my fingers holding her paws.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Bella2015 said:


> My cat is the same.  She likes to sleep wrapped around my hand with my fingers holding her paws.


Awwwww!!! That's the sweetest!!!! Our fur babies are forever babies [emoji7]


----------



## 336

Snoring. Loudly.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Licking his paws??? He thinks he's a cat. Lol!


----------



## Bella2015

In la la land.  [emoji173]️[emoji77][emoji42]


----------



## theamericanchinadoll




----------



## MainlyBailey

Begging for more treats!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Bella2015

mzhurshie said:


> Begging for more treats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345282



Aweee I wouldn’t be able to say no.


----------



## SWlife

Such cute pets here!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

gacats said:


> Such cute pets here!


OMG. you ain’t kidding . So adorable!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

One of our dear Ridgebacks has had surgery today - a lump cut off his head, another cut off his paw, a mole taken off his back, 2 other lumps on his chest checked but they are okay.......and a teeth clean & nail clip.  Biopsies will be done on the head & paw lumps & we should have an answer in 3-4 days.  I feel so bad for him & hope he is feeling better tomorrow xx


----------



## SWlife

jeanstohandbags said:


> One of our dear Ridgebacks has had surgery today - a lump cut off his head, another cut off his paw, a mole taken off his back, 2 other lumps on his chest checked but they are okay.......and a teeth clean & nail clip.  Biopsies will be done on the head & paw lumps & we should have an answer in 3-4 days.  I feel so bad for him & hope he is feeling better tomorrow xx



Oh dear, I hope your furby is ok, please let us know the results!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Snuggling with Heidi my Spitz Klein


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

jeanstohandbags said:


> One of our dear Ridgebacks has had surgery today - a lump cut off his head, another cut off his paw, a mole taken off his back, 2 other lumps on his chest checked but they are okay.......and a teeth clean & nail clip.  Biopsies will be done on the head & paw lumps & we should have an answer in 3-4 days.  I feel so bad for him & hope he is feeling better tomorrow xx



I hope & pray everything is fine & he starts to feel better soon!!


----------



## Bella2015

jeanstohandbags said:


> One of our dear Ridgebacks has had surgery today - a lump cut off his head, another cut off his paw, a mole taken off his back, 2 other lumps on his chest checked but they are okay.......and a teeth clean & nail clip.  Biopsies will be done on the head & paw lumps & we should have an answer in 3-4 days.  I feel so bad for him & hope he is feeling better tomorrow xx



I will pray for good news.  I hope he’s feeling better. [emoji120][emoji173]️


----------



## MainlyBailey

jeanstohandbags said:


> One of our dear Ridgebacks has had surgery today - a lump cut off his head, another cut off his paw, a mole taken off his back, 2 other lumps on his chest checked but they are okay.......and a teeth clean & nail clip.  Biopsies will be done on the head & paw lumps & we should have an answer in 3-4 days.  I feel so bad for him & hope he is feeling better tomorrow xx


My heart goes out to you and your family during this difficult time. I truly hope for the best results and their speedy recovery.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Narnanz

At my feet smelling a bit better than she did at 4.30am when she went outside and rolled in her own poo...white dog people...white dog.
Oh it was awful at that time of the morning.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Bella is reading “What are your pets doing right now?”


----------



## wee drop o bush

Goodfrtune said:


> Bella is reading “What are your pets doing right now?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349402



I love it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Goodfrtune said:


> Bella is reading “What are your pets doing right now?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349402



OMG! Way too Cute!!!  

----------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## kbell

jeanstohandbags said:


> One of our dear Ridgebacks has had surgery today - a lump cut off his head, another cut off his paw, a mole taken off his back, 2 other lumps on his chest checked but they are okay.......and a teeth clean & nail clip.  Biopsies will be done on the head & paw lumps & we should have an answer in 3-4 days.  I feel so bad for him & hope he is feeling better tomorrow xx



Hope he’s feeling better & you get good news!!


----------



## kbell

Hanging at doggy day care while I work... she’s the one in back with a toy in her mouth [emoji173]️ - I love seeing these pics posted throughout the day.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Angry at me for getting him up so early in the morning! Wondering around pouting.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. He's happy now I put on the Fans & air con. It's so darn HOT!!!!!!!


----------



## kbell

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. He's happy now I put on the Fans & air con. It's so darn HOT!!!!!!!



It was 10 degrees F out when I started my car this morning after brushing the snow off my car. Enjoy the hot lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

kbell said:


> It was 10 degrees F out when I started my car this morning after brushing the snow off my car. Enjoy the hot lol



  We don't get snow here in Oz just blistering heat!!  It's the first day of Autumn now, so now I'm happy!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

gacats said:


> Oh dear, I hope your furby is ok, please let us know the results!





lovlouisvuitton said:


> I hope & pray everything is fine & he starts to feel better soon!!





Bella2015 said:


> I will pray for good news.  I hope he’s feeling better. [emoji120][emoji173]️





mzhurshie said:


> My heart goes out to you and your family during this difficult time. I truly hope for the best results and their speedy recovery.





kbell said:


> Hope he’s feeling better & you get good news!!



Thank you very much everyone for your ever so kind words.  Our boy is recovering okay & the results are good in that it was a low grade carcinoma.  It was a very good decision to have it removed as it was relatively large under the surface although it only presented as a small lump on is head.  All his other areas are healing up nicely, but where the head lump was cut out is about 9 inches long, and every so often he tries to scratch it & reopens small areas between the stitches & staples.  We tried the cone around his neck, but it was just ridiculous & he was bumping into everything.  I'll post a pic of him once his wound is more healed, it's just a little bit too horrible looking at the moment  Thank you again for all the well wishes!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kbell said:


> Hanging at doggy day care while I work... she’s the one in back with a toy in her mouth [emoji173]️ - I love seeing these pics posted throughout the day.
> 
> View attachment 4355146



I love this pic!


----------



## Bella2015

Plus [emoji121]️


----------



## kbell

The daycare seriously snaps the best photos. They’ve gotten better pics of my girl than I have! And the group photos are always awesome


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds. Only 3 days before a cold front comes through!! Not quick enough!!


----------



## meowmix318

Sleeping on my bed,besides me


----------



## Yuki85

Speechless [emoji55] ‍♀️


----------



## smittykitty306

Sleeping in the blanket nest she made
...and ignoring me...


----------



## SWlife

The grand dogs are chillin’.


----------



## kbell

Giving me the I’m mad at you treatment because I took her frisbee away (she was eating it) & replaced it with her black Kong. 




Her guilty yes I’m eating a frisbee look.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Narnanz

Snoozing beside me on the arm of my chair.


----------



## smittykitty306

Apparently melting


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chilling with his Mum on his favorite place my lap & my lazy boy chair while TV.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## smittykitty306

Napping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

smittykitty306 said:


> View attachment 4361744
> 
> 
> Napping



So darn cute!!   

-----------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Narnanz

sitting on my lap playing with her tuggy toy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

theamericanchinadoll said:


> View attachment 4364456



  Just so darn cute!!!  

---------------------


Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll




----------



## Bella2015

Too adorable


----------



## kbell

theamericanchinadoll said:


> View attachment 4365579



So cute!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wondering around, he's not happy about waking up so early this morning!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Wondering around, he's not happy about waking up so early this morning!



I can relate to your dog


----------



## Souzie

Let's see...three of them are swimming, one is sleeping and the other one is watching Friends with me and playing peekaboo with the couch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Not happy about waking up so early. He's given me the evil eye! Lol!


----------



## Storm702

Storm is currently annihilating an empty cereal bag she pulled from the trash


----------



## kbell

Napping after our long walk. Tired dog = happy dog!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> At my feet smelling a bit better than she did at 4.30am when she went outside and rolled in her own poo...white dog people...white dog.
> Oh it was awful at that time of the morning.


OH NO! I have a white dog and know what you mean! Good thing we love our fur babies!


----------



## kbell

Sean123 said:


> Such a lovely dog.



Thank you! I [emoji173]️ her so much...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 4369194



I want to snuggle with them too!!!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 4369194



Cats are such wonderful cuddle buddies! So soft and huggable [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## meepabeep

Lily is on my legs (I'm lying on the couch), and I'm not sure where Vitoria is, I don't see her.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^ It's such a hard life for a beloved dog.


----------



## kbell

Hanging with her daycare pack


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

kbell said:


> Hanging with her daycare pack
> View attachment 4372902



What a beautiful picture!  I personally would get that framed & hang it! 

---------------------------------------------------

Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. Way too early in the morning for him.


----------



## kbell

lovlouisvuitton said:


> What a beautiful picture!  I personally would get that framed & hang it!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. Way too early in the morning for him.



Fortunately her daycare posts these pics on FB throughout the day. I have quite a few I want to frame... So hard to narrow it down!


----------



## meepabeep

Victoria is on the back of the couch, and Lily is on a chair in my studio (I'm an artist).


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## PatsyCline

lovlouisvuitton said:


> What a beautiful picture!  I personally would get that framed & hang it!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Snoring beside me in one of his many beds. Way too early in the morning for him.



Too bad they’re all so camera shy! [emoji6]


----------



## Bella2015

My Bella looks like your Victoria.


----------



## SWlife

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 4374488
> 
> 
> My Bella looks like your Victoria.



What a pretty girl!


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

Obsessed with my printer [emoji986] [emoji4]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## jehaga




----------



## kbell

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4375266



Awwwww [emoji173]️


----------



## Bella2015

Too cute


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wondering around my kitchen, I can hear his paws on the tiles! Not happy about the warm weather it has been really warm for the past week & he doesn't like the heat at all! I put the fans on for now.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Not happy with me at all! Like's it's my fault the weather is really warm!  Again, I put the fans on for him, later I'll put the AC on.


----------



## jules 8

A little family fun during Springbreak


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## debsmith

Celebrating his 7 month old birthday!!  My happy boy Guinness!


----------



## Voyageuse

Love!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sleeping beside me on the couch (asleep on her daddy’s sweatshirt)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Bella2015

Stretching [emoji77][emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## SWlife

Mine is following me from room to room, hopping up on me when I settle for a bit. I have insomnia and this night is a rough one.

View attachment 4382796
View attachment 4382796


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Asleep and snuggled beside me on my bed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^ My poor baby! I feel so guilty getting him up so early in the morning - But he cannot get off my bed by himself, it's too high for his little legs & he has arthritis & I don't want him to try & jump off in case he really hurts himself. He's turning 14 this year, so not a spring chicken anymore.


----------



## Bella2015

Poor little fur baby.   I’m sorry to hear that.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## jehaga




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## jehaga




----------



## kbell

lovlouisvuitton said:


> This again ^^ My poor baby! I feel so guilty getting him up so early in the morning - But he cannot get off my bed by himself, it's too high for his little legs & he has arthritis & I don't want him to try & jump off in case he really hurts himself. He's turning 14 this year, so not a spring chicken anymore.



You’re a good fur baby momma!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

kbell said:


> You’re a good fur baby momma!



Thank you! 

I really don't know how I'm going to get through when the times comes for him to over the rainbow bridge. I'm so not ready for him to leave me. He turns 14 in August so I'm hoping for at least another 4 - 5(6) years with him. I can only hope & pray. He's been such a huge part of life for so long & I love him like my only child. Why can't they (Dogs & Cats) live longer then they do.


----------



## SWlife

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I really don't know how I'm going to get through when the times comes for him to over the rainbow bridge. :



My daughter taught me a great lesson. When my Tuffy kitty passed away just before his 20th, I was devastated. My daughter rescued a little baby boy kitty & brought him to me the very next day. That little boy needed a home. He’s been thriving with me for 13 years now. I needed him as much as he needed me.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Narnanz

waiting for a treat as she did her business .


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Just poked his head into my home office! Poor thing, he's still half asleep!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## remainsilly

Rode on mine truck with me, to exposed seam site.
To dig for crystals in Arkansas.
Met other dogs & sniffed things.
Chilling:


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## wee drop o bush

Heidi is stretched out on my lap gnawing on the bone from a ribeye steak


----------



## Narnanz

Warming my lap.


----------



## SWlife

Narnanz said:


> Warming my lap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402839



Awww, what a sweet face.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## kbell

One of my kitties lounging on my SOs lap...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.




This again ^^ Poor thing, he's hot due to the weather ATM, so I put the fans on.


----------



## meowmix318

Watching me eat


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowmix318 said:


> Watching me eat


Aren't our darlings always doing that? Hoping some food will come their way


----------



## kbell

Being sassy at daycare


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## SWlife

kbell said:


> Being sassy at daycare
> 
> View attachment 4406524



How cute!


----------



## meowmix318

Addicted to bags said:


> Aren't our darlings always doing that? Hoping some food will come their way [emoji38]


My dog makes for excellent meal company [emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## sherrylynn

remainsilly said:


> Rode on mine truck with me, to exposed seam site.
> To dig for crystals in Arkansas.
> Met other dogs & sniffed things.
> Chilling:
> View attachment 4400163


Your dog has such an adventurous life! [emoji190]


----------



## Gabs007

The cat is complaining that the food is not good enough, the dogs are both snoozing, Harvey had an infected tooth and lost a fang, he is still milking it, poor Monty snapped his dew claw on a rock and is having a bandaged paw, he keeps on showing the paw and demanding that food falls into his mouth...

Oh and Harvey's love interest (the size of his head) seems to be a bit slutty


----------



## Gabs007

I just popped Harvey out for another piddle (too hot at the moment to walk him so I wait until it cools down to have a really long walk with the dogs) and we met Tink again, I am sure she is out to seduce him, ha, possibly wants puppy support but all our pets got the "snip" - she is out of luck (given her size she might be in luck, he is in proportion)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Gabs007 said:


> I just popped Harvey out for another piddle (too hot at the moment to walk him so I wait until it cools down to have a really long walk with the dogs) and we met Tink again, I am sure she is out to seduce him, ha, possibly wants puppy support but all our pets got the "snip" - she is out of luck (given her size she might be in luck, he is in proportion)


Awwww, it looks like true love


----------



## Narnanz

She is nice and comfy...but I have to go and do my 11 hr shift.


----------



## Gabs007

Addicted to bags said:


> Awwww, it looks like true love



He adores her and she bosses him around, same with the cat, cat is king, we call him the emperor of the universe and while the dogs are sweet and love about everyone and everybody, stroking the cat means risking a limb


----------



## kbell

Proudly sporting her new bandana... I always put her in pink but I’ll let my fiancé win this one lol.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wondering around & mad at me for waking him up so early!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

In my home theatre room in one of his beds, sound asleep! Such a hard life for a beloved dog!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Chilling in her crate with her stuffed dog who looks like her


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed! I'm listening for any noises that he's waking up, as the bed is way too high for him to get down from.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Waiting for me to take him outside so he can do his business. Actually, I think now is a good time to let him out!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Waiting for me to let him go outside.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Wondering around & mad at me for waking him up so early!



This ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Narnanz

She loves sleeping here...lovely for her..awkward for me.


----------



## buenavides1

Trying to figure out how to bypass the richell pet gate that we recently installed.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



Still this ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still asleep on my bed. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Still asleep on my bed. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.



This ^^ Poor thing, he's still too tired.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

In my home theatre room in one of his beds, sound asleep! Such a hard life for a beloved dog!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Still asleep on my bed. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.



This ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> In my home theatre room in one of his beds, sound asleep! Such a hard life for a beloved dog!



This ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

Catching a snooze on top of his new toy. Big day today - first shots!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> Catching a snooze on top of his new toy. Big day today - first shots!


What breed is this little cutie?


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> What breed is this little cutie?


Thanks ! He is 8 weeks & 8 lbs of full blooded blue heeler and boxer. Mutt, a little wad of mutt.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> Thanks ! He is 8 weeks & 8 lbs of full blooded blue heeler and boxer. Mutt, a little wad of mutt.


That's going to be an energetic and curious dog then. 
You have your work cut out for you


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> That's going to be an energetic and curious dog then.
> You have your work cut out for you


What do you mean "going to be"? He already IS!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still fast asleep on my bed. He doesn't want to wake up just yet, too early in the morning.


----------



## Rouge H

Need I say more


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4451767
> 
> Need I say more


Mines doing the same thing and with a snore


----------



## Rouge H

Addicted to bags said:


> Mines doing the same thing and with a snore



I know....should have said need I say snore


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lil Cooper awake, watching the kitty on the deck. They still don't want to meet, just watch & walk WAY around each other.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## Lilybarb

Cooper wondering why mom makes a funny noise to get him to be still for .10 of a second.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> Cooper wondering why mom makes a funny noise to get him to be still for .10 of a second.


He's sooooo cute! I love puppies


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> He's sooooo cute! I love puppies


Thank you @Addicted to bags. I luv them too - so entertaining, & loving.  
I was blowing air fluttering my lips here to get him still for a pic, & he obviously thought mom had lost it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you @Addicted to bags. I luv them too - so entertaining, & loving.
> I was blowing air fluttering my lips here to get him still for a pic, & he obviously thought mom had lost it.


His expression is funny! Like, "what the heck?"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Still fast asleep on my bed. He doesn't want to wake up just yet, too early in the morning.



This ^^ Poor thing, he's getting too old now nearly 14 years old.


----------



## Lilybarb

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4451767
> 
> Need I say more


Bernese mountain?


----------



## Lilybarb

Such a baby...always wants to be on top of my feet, against a foot, under my feet


----------



## Lilybarb

Finally got a pic showing Cooper's droopy little ear vs. his normal ear. Vet said some dogs just have one that that doesn't move. That is just fine tho - makes him unique and even more special!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> Such a baby...always wants to be on top of my feet, against a foot, under my feet


Oh be careful he doesn't accidentally make you fall!


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh be careful he doesn't accidentally make you fall!


@Addicted to bags, yes thank you!  Since I've never owned a dog who was so young/small (big dog lover here!) I'm learning that if I don't see him to look straight down, & of course there the little guy is - right in my feet. I have stepped on one of his & spent the next 15 minutes apologizing. Ah, the joy of motherhood!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Still fast asleep on my bed. He doesn't want to wake up just yet, too early in the morning.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

Latest from Puppies Gone Wild!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

In deep thought....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## PatsyCline

Lilybarb said:


> Finally got a pic showing Cooper's droopy little ear vs. his normal ear. Vet said some dogs just have one that that doesn't move. That is just fine tho - makes him unique and even more special!


He looks young, it may still pop up. Quite common with young German Shepherds to have the ears come up, then fall back down for a bit while they're growing.


----------



## Lilybarb

PatsyCline said:


> He looks young, it may still pop up. Quite common with young German Shepherds to have the ears come up, then fall back down for a bit while they're growing.


@PatsyCline, the vet said it would be always droopy BUT yesterday I noticed he was pricking it up a little but the fold on the back stayed folded. It's cute tho. He is 9 wks old (9.50lbs) so changes are apt to come. Can ya tell I'm in love? And at my age!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> @PatsyCline, the vet said it would be always droopy BUT yesterday I noticed he was pricking it up a little but the fold on the back stayed folded. It's cute tho. He is 9 wks old (9.50lbs) so changes are apt to come. Can ya tell I'm in love? And at my age!!


Hehehe! Great pic of Little Cooper!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> Hehehe! Great pic of Little Cooper!


Thank you @Addicted to bags!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

Health alert regarding high protein foods. Everyone may already be aware of this but I just found it while researching puppy food for Cooper. 
https://www.fda.gov/animal-veterina...rtain-diets-and-canine-dilated-cardiomyopathy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still fast asleep on my bed. He doesn't want to wake up just yet, too early in the morning.


----------



## skyqueen

Pete found a girlfriend...strutting his stuff


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> Pete found a girlfriend...strutting his stuff
> View attachment 4462552
> 
> View attachment 4462553
> 
> View attachment 4462554



I love Male peacocks!   Absolutely stunning plumage! 

------------------------------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

skyqueen said:


> Pete found a girlfriend...strutting his stuff
> View attachment 4462552
> 
> View attachment 4462553
> 
> View attachment 4462554


Yes!! And the boy has some stuff to show too! Best of luck to the happy couple.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## mcknzAlex

Stretching after a long power nap. Max is the only cat who hates his heated cat pad. Now there are furs all over my bed.


----------



## Lilybarb

mcknzAlex said:


> Max is the only cat who hates his heated cat pad.
> 
> View attachment 4465681


Perhaps he is a Cool Cat.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Just woke up & I carried him from my bed to his bed in my home office, so now he's gone back to sleep again.


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## Lilybarb

Nooo, not spoiled at all.


----------



## Lilybarb

Just for reference...seems Merrick Classic Puppy dry food has gone the tiny kibble route. That 40% profit - argh.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## skyqueen

You never know where you'll find Pete


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> You never know where you'll find Pete
> View attachment 4468029



   At least he's able to fly even with that gorgeous plumage! 

------------------------------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Licking his paws like a cat while in his bed beside me in my home office. I swear he was a cat in a previous life!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Just wondered into my home office & went straight into one of his many beds. Such a hard life for a beloved dog.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Swanky

Stormy -0
Toy - 1


----------



## Lilybarb

Swanky said:


> Stormy -0
> Toy - 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472301


 I love the position - & the kitty matches the rug, or the rug matches the kitty. 
My semi-feral kitties have one of these toys & really like it! Sometimes I put marbles in it too, & they like knocking those around until they knock them right out of the circle.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wondering around & just won't settle!! Driving me crazy.


----------



## Yuki85

Last Night slept next to me and sitting right now next to me


----------



## Lilybarb

Cooper boy made it 3 whole hours today before he had to crash lol. He has had no accidents in the house today or yesterday woo-hoo!.......housebreaking is a J.O.B. !


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## Lilybarb

Pet lovers alert
https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/n...to-know-about-the-fdas-grain-free-diet-alert/


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> Pet lovers alert
> https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/n...to-know-about-the-fdas-grain-free-diet-alert/


Thanks for the article Lilybarb! I heard about this as a news story several months ago. I started giving my Noodle a cooked egg every couple of days as that is supposed to help. Next vet visit I will talk to her about the food but I'm not too optimistic about help from the vet as her office carries the expensive boutique grain free dog food. What's an owner to do but research on their own?


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks for the article Lilybarb! I heard about this as a news story several months ago. I started giving my Noodle a cooked egg every couple of days as that is supposed to help. Next vet visit I will talk to her about the food but I'm not too optimistic about help from the vet as her office carries the expensive boutique grain free dog food. What's an owner to do but research on their own?


It's like, what the heck is safe to feed them anymore?? I looked up Hill's Science - since they aren't on the list - & it's had 2 recalls since the first of 2019. What to do?  
I'm currently feeding Merrick dry (which I dislike due to the tiny button size kibble) & their wet as well,  but it is on the list.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I've always supplemented Noodles food with non-fat Greek yogurt in the mornings and I've added a probiotics for additional protection and she likes raw vegetables like carrots or baby boy chow and broccoli. 

Maybe you can add grain to your dogs food? Rice or something like that?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still fast asleep on my bed, he looked up at me & was was like "meh?" leave me alone to sleep in.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> I've always supplemented Noodles food with non-fat Greek yogurt in the mornings and I've added a probiotics for additional protection and she likes raw vegetables like carrots or baby boy chow and broccoli.
> 
> Maybe you can add grain to your dogs food? Rice or something like that?


A little plain yogurt, apple, carrots, etc. are good treats (rice with chicken broth only on upset stomach days) but the food is the prob - too much protein, heavy peas, potatoes, no taurine. The companies are throwing trash and fillers in the food while charging ridiculous prices and the only prerequisite is that it doesn't kill our animals......well now it's doing just that.


----------



## Love4MK

He's relaxing now that the fireworks are over and he can rest easy again!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> A little plain yogurt, apple, carrots, etc. are good treats (rice with chicken broth only on upset stomach days) but the food is the prob - too much protein, heavy peas, potatoes, no taurine. The companies are throwing trash and fillers in the food while charging ridiculous prices and the only prerequisite is that it doesn't kill our animals......well now it's doing just that.


An occasional cooked egg is what I do for taurine. I agree the food is crap even the expensive ones. My neighbor does a raw diet for his Giant Schnauzer.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> An occasional cooked egg is what I do for taurine. I agree the food is crap even the expensive ones. My neighbor does a raw diet for his Giant Schnauzer.


I've always given my pups soft scrambled eggs too. My little Cooper gets SOOO gassy after he eats one though  - hopefully he'll grow out of that!
Don't know enough about raw diets enough to comment, except that salmonella would be my concern.
I posted this pic in Random Photos but wanted to share here too. Cooper got his little droopy ear up! I was so happy to see both of them up &  matching! They look just like his mom's ears now that both can stand up (Australian cattle dog).


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Rouge H

Playing with his favorite toy.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still fast asleep on my bed, way too early in the morning for him.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still fast asleep on my bed, way too early in the morning for him.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## Lilybarb

Cooper got a new bed outside his crate - seems he's given his stamp of approval. Big week as he got neutered last Thurs.  so some good rest is called for!


----------



## Welltraveled!

listening to the birds......


----------



## Yuki85

Playing next to me


----------



## Lilybarb

Yuki85 said:


> Playing next to me


Love this thread & seeing pics of everyone's babies!


----------



## jehaga




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

"Look mom - no balls!"  Poor Cooper. Stitches still holding firm despite his shenanigans. It was a rough weekend so Cooper and I are chillin'.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Addicted to bags

My pup is sleeping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

View attachment 4491177

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Aaaaaaah!  
@Addicted to bags, such a sweet picture.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> View attachment 4491177



Aaaaaaah! 
@Addicted to bags, such a sweet picture.[/QUOTE]
Lol, thank Lilybarb. I don't think she wanted to wake up that day, not unlike me!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## jehaga




----------



## mrgrtt123

A bit lazy on playing with the cat scratching post.


----------



## skyqueen

My Pete is going to be a Dad 
2 eggs so far...incubation period is 28 days!


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> My Pete is going to be a Dad
> 2 eggs so far...incubation period is 28 days!
> View attachment 4495665
> 
> View attachment 4495666


Congrats!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> My Pete is going to be a Dad
> 2 eggs so far...incubation period is 28 days!
> View attachment 4495665
> 
> View attachment 4495666


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still fast asleep on my bed - Way too early for him to wake up!


----------



## Lilybarb

Cooper is having a good chew amongst his "herd" of toys - there's several more he has "placed" just out of the pic. It finally occurred to me why  he likes to get most of his toys together, then lie down amongst them....his mother, the cattle dog, is coming out in him. He herds his stuff!


----------



## skyqueen

Don't make me get up!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


I think we live with the same dog!


----------



## Lilybarb

skyqueen said:


> I think we live with the same dog!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds - Too hard to take a pic since it's still only just past 4.am in the morning here!


----------



## Lilybarb

Take a pic quick! Actually being quiet and still....lasted all of 2.5 minutes!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Still fast asleep on my bed - Way too early for him to wake up!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## skyqueen

Watching DS get into his van...never misses a trick!


----------



## skyqueen

Waiting for a treat


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


Are you sure we don't live with the same dog?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> Are you sure we don't live with the same dog?



  He looks at me & is like "How much longer are you going to sit at your desktop? "I'm waiting for you to sit on our lazy boy chair & sit on your lap."  Lol!   Below is some old pics (last year) of him on "Our" lazy boy chair.  He turns 14 years old next month!


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> He looks at me & is like "How much longer are you going to sit at your desktop? "I'm waiting for you to sit on our lazy boy chair & sit on your lap."  Lol!   Below is some old pics (last year) of him on "Our" lazy boy chair.  He turns 14 years old next month!
> 
> View attachment 4502070
> 
> View attachment 4502089


Adorable


----------



## Lilybarb

Cooper all ears  waiting for me to throw his toy.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## Yuki85

Yesterday was rambo‘s birthday - he is 1 year old now - throwing back -  first pic is from yesterday after his dinner


----------



## Lilybarb

Yuki85 said:


> Yesterday was rambo‘s birthday - he is 1 year old now - throwing back -  first pic is from yesterday after his dinner


Happy Birthday lil Rambo, & many many more!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Yuki85 said:


> Yesterday was rambo‘s birthday - he is 1 year old now - throwing back -  first pic is from yesterday after his dinner


Food coma!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Yuki85 said:


> Yesterday was rambo‘s birthday - he is 1 year old now - throwing back -  first pic is from yesterday after his dinner



OMG! Just too precious!    Happy birthday Rambo!   

--------------------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> Food coma!


Funny!
And no wonder - Counting the bowls it was a 5 course dinner!    lucky kitty


----------



## Yuki85

Addicted to bags said:


> Food coma!





Lilybarb said:


> Funny!
> And no wonder - Counting the bowls it was a 5 course dinner!    lucky kitty



Ahahahha I can’t stop laughing 2 bowls for wet food, 2 for dry food, 1 for water


----------



## Lilybarb

Yuki85 said:


> Ahahahha I can’t stop laughing 2 bowls for wet food, 2 for dry food, 1 for water


  I'm the same way. Someone is always pointing out to me the number of pet food dishes in the house.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Sleeping. My baby is making me jealous... Not a care in the world.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

Cooper had a big day going to see the vet for a weigh-in.   23.1 lbs. And he was 8 when I got him.  Woo-hoo feeding him Miracle Grow!


----------



## Lilybarb

Hey @skyqueen, whatever happened with Pete & his girlfriend's eggs? Did they hatch?


----------



## skyqueen

Lilybarb said:


> Hey @skyqueen, whatever happened with Pete & his girlfriend's eggs? Did they hatch?


We now have 6 eggs and counting. The hens can lay up to 12 eggs total, then 28 days to hatch. Very exciting, thanks for asking Lily!


----------



## Lilybarb

skyqueen said:


> We now have 6 eggs and counting. The hens can lay up to 12 eggs total, then 28 days to hatch. Very exciting, thanks for asking Lily!


@skyqueen, that is exciting!!  Would love to see a baby Pete....hint hint


----------



## skyqueen

Lilybarb said:


> @skyqueen, that is exciting!!  Would love to see a baby Pete....hint hint


The Mother is an albino peacock and Pete is multi-colored...curious to see what the babies will look like


----------



## Lilybarb

skyqueen said:


> The Mother is an albino peacock and Pete is multi-colored...curious to see what the babies will look like


Sorry @skyqueen, I should have expressed that differently. Yes, I have admired your pics of Pete showing out for his girl. 
What I meant was I have never seen a peacock chick & would love to see one.


----------



## skyqueen

Lilybarb said:


> Sorry @skyqueen, I should have expressed that differently. Yes, I have admired your pics of Pete showing out for his girl.
> What I meant was I have never seen a peacock chick & would love to see one.


Don't worry...I'll take pics of my "grandchildren"


----------



## Lilybarb

skyqueen said:


> Don't worry...I'll take pics of my "grandchildren"


Love it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## jehaga




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## skyqueen

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4507789


LOL! Color coordinated!


----------



## Yuki85

As usual!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

Back from the park. A tired dog is a good dog!


----------



## Passerine123

This is not my cat, but she was my project.
I went to my hairdresser for my monthly cut and blow-out and she asked me if I wanted a cat. No, I said, my husband is allergic but why? She explained that in mid July someone around the corner had moved away and just left their cat behind. She was a pretty, sweet, friendly tiger girl about a year old. My hairdresser and the man from the shop next door were feeding her, but couldn't keep her. They would, if they had to, take her to the shelter but wanted to see if together we could find her a new furever owner.
So...I went home and started to network. I told all my friends and they told theirs and they told theirs...we spread the news in the local chat groups as well. While we were looking, we had some horrific thunderstorms that were scary enough to people living inside and must have been terrifying for a young, abandoned cat.
But a week after we started to bang the drums a wonderful couple stepped up and volunteered to adopt her. They loved her right away and named her Missy. She settled in almost immediately, having a meal, a vet check (she's in good shape but needs a little fattening up), and a lonnnngggg nap -- poor girl was exhausted from her scary time on the streets. Anyway, my project is complete -- and has a happy ending   Below, a few pictures ... while on the street, getting some much-needed sleep in a safe, warm place, and relaxing in her new home.


----------



## skyqueen

Passerine123 said:


> This is not my cat, but she was my project.
> I went to my hairdresser for my monthly cut and blow-out and she asked me if I wanted a cat. No, I said, my husband is allergic but why? She explained that in mid July someone around the corner had moved away and just left their cat behind. She was a pretty, sweet, friendly tiger girl about a year old. My hairdresser and the man from the shop next door were feeding her, but couldn't keep her. They would, if they had to, take her to the shelter but wanted to see if together we could find her a new furever owner.
> So...I went home and started to network. I told all my friends and they told theirs and they told theirs...we spread the news in the local chat groups as well. While we were looking, we had some horrific thunderstorms that were scary enough to people living inside and must have been terrifying for a young, abandoned cat.
> But a week after we started to bang the drums a wonderful couple stepped up and volunteered to adopt her. They loved her right away and named her Missy. She settled in almost immediately, having a meal, a vet check (she's in good shape but needs a little fattening up), and a lonnnngggg nap -- poor girl was exhausted from her scary time on the streets. Anyway, my project is complete -- and has a happy ending   Below, a few pictures ... while on the street, getting some much-needed sleep in a safe, warm place, and relaxing in her new home.
> 
> View attachment 4510842
> View attachment 4510843
> View attachment 4510844


Love this story and a happy ending for Missy...made my day!


----------



## Lilybarb

Passerine123 said:


> This is not my cat, but she was my project.
> I went to my hairdresser for my monthly cut and blow-out and she asked me if I wanted a cat. No, I said, my husband is allergic but why? She explained that in mid July someone around the corner had moved away and just left their cat behind. She was a pretty, sweet, friendly tiger girl about a year old. My hairdresser and the man from the shop next door were feeding her, but couldn't keep her. They would, if they had to, take her to the shelter but wanted to see if together we could find her a new furever owner.
> So...I went home and started to network. I told all my friends and they told theirs and they told theirs...we spread the news in the local chat groups as well. While we were looking, we had some horrific thunderstorms that were scary enough to people living inside and must have been terrifying for a young, abandoned cat.
> But a week after we started to bang the drums a wonderful couple stepped up and volunteered to adopt her. They loved her right away and named her Missy. She settled in almost immediately, having a meal, a vet check (she's in good shape but needs a little fattening up), and a lonnnngggg nap -- poor girl was exhausted from her scary time on the streets. Anyway, my project is complete -- and has a happy ending   Below, a few pictures ... while on the street, getting some much-needed sleep in a safe, warm place, and relaxing in her new home.
> 
> View attachment 4510842
> View attachment 4510843
> View attachment 4510844


.....and lived happily ever after! 
What people can do when they CARE. Super story.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Passerine123 said:


> This is not my cat, but she was my project.
> I went to my hairdresser for my monthly cut and blow-out and she asked me if I wanted a cat. No, I said, my husband is allergic but why? She explained that in mid July someone around the corner had moved away and just left their cat behind. She was a pretty, sweet, friendly tiger girl about a year old. My hairdresser and the man from the shop next door were feeding her, but couldn't keep her. They would, if they had to, take her to the shelter but wanted to see if together we could find her a new furever owner.
> So...I went home and started to network. I told all my friends and they told theirs and they told theirs...we spread the news in the local chat groups as well. While we were looking, we had some horrific thunderstorms that were scary enough to people living inside and must have been terrifying for a young, abandoned cat.
> But a week after we started to bang the drums a wonderful couple stepped up and volunteered to adopt her. They loved her right away and named her Missy. She settled in almost immediately, having a meal, a vet check (she's in good shape but needs a little fattening up), and a lonnnngggg nap -- poor girl was exhausted from her scary time on the streets. Anyway, my project is complete -- and has a happy ending   Below, a few pictures ... while on the street, getting some much-needed sleep in a safe, warm place, and relaxing in her new home.
> 
> View attachment 4510842
> View attachment 4510843
> View attachment 4510844



I love reading stories like this, it restores my faith in humanity! So many bad stories & that's all we seem to hear about. I'm so happy Missy has a new family to love & adore her!  Look at that beautiful face!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Yuki85 said:


> As usual!


Food coma again?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Passerine123 said:


> This is not my cat, but she was my project.
> I went to my hairdresser for my monthly cut and blow-out and she asked me if I wanted a cat. No, I said, my husband is allergic but why? She explained that in mid July someone around the corner had moved away and just left their cat behind. She was a pretty, sweet, friendly tiger girl about a year old. My hairdresser and the man from the shop next door were feeding her, but couldn't keep her. They would, if they had to, take her to the shelter but wanted to see if together we could find her a new furever owner.
> So...I went home and started to network. I told all my friends and they told theirs and they told theirs...we spread the news in the local chat groups as well. While we were looking, we had some horrific thunderstorms that were scary enough to people living inside and must have been terrifying for a young, abandoned cat.
> But a week after we started to bang the drums a wonderful couple stepped up and volunteered to adopt her. They loved her right away and named her Missy. She settled in almost immediately, having a meal, a vet check (she's in good shape but needs a little fattening up), and a lonnnngggg nap -- poor girl was exhausted from her scary time on the streets. Anyway, my project is complete -- and has a happy ending   Below, a few pictures ... while on the street, getting some much-needed sleep in a safe, warm place, and relaxing in her new home.
> 
> View attachment 4510842
> View attachment 4510843
> View attachment 4510844


What a wonderful story and as an animal lover thank you for finding her a forever home!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## wyu1229

sleeping.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Welltraveled!

My cats are trying to decide which toy to play with.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## 336

Barking for attention. It's 1am.


----------



## Addicted to bags

336 said:


> Barking for attention. It's 1am.


My sympathies!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Licking his paws like a cat does? I swear he thinks he's a cat & not a dog.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## WillWork4Handbags

Cat's on my window. Every morning he runs outside and jumps onto the edge of my window and cries until I wake up. Then once he knows I'm up he'll run back to the same spot. Not sure if he likes sunning there or just likes watching me through the window?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## PatsyCline

After his morning walk, and soft ice cream, my GSD (German Shepherd Dog) is snoozing on the sofa.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Welltraveled!

Missy is harassing me at 6am!


----------



## Yuki85

Playing hide and seek with me


----------



## Lilybarb

Yuki85 said:


> Playing hide and seek with me


That's cute - like just in case you can't find me here's a clue.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Letting me know he needs to go outside.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^ It was his 14th birthday yesterday!! I pray for many more to come!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Giving me the stinky eye because I got him up so early!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Yuki85

Sleeping in a box ....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Yuki85 said:


> Sleeping in a box ....



That is just so darn Cute!!  

---------------------------------

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sunday driving.


----------



## Sferics

My cat is angry about the weather. 
It seems like it is turning autumn and he is not ready yet 

Goes outside, comes in after 30sec (indignant): "Mew, mewmewmew..." 
Goes outside, comes in after 30sec...usw...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Addicted to bags

mzbaglady1 said:


> Sunday driving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535716


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## Sferics

@lovlouisvuitton 

May I guess...?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sferics said:


> @lovlouisvuitton
> 
> May I guess...?



Too early in the morning for me to take a pic of him. I just get flash from my phone (I've tried so many times). It's barely just after 5 am here in Oz.


----------



## Sferics

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Too early in the morning for me to take a pic of him. I just get flash from my phone (I've tried so many times). It's barely just after 5 am here in Oz.


Oh...good morning!  
Here it is good-night-time...and my boy is just doing a little Zzzz Zzzz Zzzz.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sometimes it can be hard making new friends...


----------



## Lilybarb

mzbaglady1 said:


> Sunday driving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535716


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> Sometimes it can be hard making new friends...


OMG he's growing so fast!


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG he's growing so fast!


@Addicted to bags, yes! - thank you so much for noticing!  He is up to 30lbs now & we could be wrong of course but we're expecting no more than 40 full grown. He still SEEMS so little to me tho as my last best bud was 75lbs. Cooper will forever viewed as Puppy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wondering around my kitchen, I can hear his paws walking on the tiles!


----------



## brett8x6

Diablo, my Abyssinian, wants dinner, and true to Aby form, the best way to make that point is to sit on you and stare.


----------



## Lilybarb

brett8x6 said:


> View attachment 4540972
> 
> 
> Diablo, my Abyssinian, wants dinner, and true to Aby form, the best way to make that point is to sit on you and stare.


  " Feed me Hoo-man"


----------



## sdkitty

brett8x6 said:


> View attachment 4540972
> 
> 
> Diablo, my Abyssinian, wants dinner, and true to Aby form, the best way to make that point is to sit on you and stare.


Always liked Abyssinians....is he very active?  a handfull?


----------



## Sferics




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## Sferics

lovlouisvuitton said:


> This again ^^


Spring fever to hibernation with soft transition?...I am kinda jealous


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## Welltraveled!




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Welltraveled! said:


> View attachment 4544807



That is just so darn cute!!


----------



## Welltraveled!

lovlouisvuitton said:


> That is just so darn cute!!




Thank you!   I was prepping my Ugg boots for the fall and he even tried to fit in the boot.  I didn’t have my phone to take a picture.


----------



## skyqueen

Dirty Harry could stay in bed all day!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Waiting for me to give her the release command so she can eat her "treat"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## Yuki85

Today his sleeping positions


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Yuki85 said:


> Today his sleeping positions




    I cannot stop laughing!!   

Looking at all those food bowls, I'd say, very full & content & cannot move!


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> Today his sleeping positions


sweet.....I think grey cats are so pretty.  is this one a youngster?


----------



## Yuki85

Yes, just one year old....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.



This again ^^


----------



## skyqueen

My poor Pete lost his gorgeous tail feathers for the year...he looks so different


----------



## skyqueen

The Town of Barnstable (Cape Cod) built a terrific dog park! Years in the making...privately funded plus grants, but worth it. 3 enclosures for big dogs, small dogs and training. Lovely benches to sit and watch the dogs, off Hathaway Pond...wonderfully secluded area! Since Cape Cod is considered a "resort" with seasonal/summer tourism and most hotels are pet friendly...a nice place for tourist to exercise their dogs, too. Win-win!
Since Dirty Harry is now an only child, he enjoys meeting up with his friends periodically. That's not me in the picture


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> My poor Pete lost his gorgeous tail feathers for the year...he looks so different
> View attachment 4554329



Did the eggs hatch? Is he a father & are there any pics of the baby peachicks? 



skyqueen said:


> The Town of Barnstable (Cape Cod) built a terrific dog park! Years in the making...privately funded plus grants, but worth it. 3 enclosures for big dogs, small dogs and training. Lovely benches to sit and watch the dogs, off Hathaway Pond...wonderfully secluded area! Since Cape Cod is considered a "resort" with seasonal/summer tourism and most hotels are pet friendly...a nice place for tourist to exercise their dogs, too. Win-win!
> Since Dirty Harry is now an only child, he enjoys meeting up with his friends periodically. That's not me in the picture
> View attachment 4554330



Looks nice! 

What a shame my beloved dog is not dog friendly.


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Did the eggs hatch? Is he a father & are there any pics of the baby peachicks?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice!
> 
> What a shame my beloved dog is not dog friendly.


Sorry to say the chicks all died. Only 1 egg/chick was almost formed. May try next year. 
Most of the dogs get along...although a lot of humping


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Sorry to say the chicks all died. Only 1 egg/chick was almost formed. May try next year.
> Most of the dogs get along...although a lot of humping


Sorry to hear about the chicks but you talking about the dogs humping had me laughing


----------



## Cams

He is just looking a me a little sad as he doesn’t like it when I got work


----------



## sdkitty

Cams said:


> He is just looking a me a little sad as he doesn’t like it when I got work


cute!  what breed?


----------



## Cams

sdkitty said:


> cute!  what breed?


Thank you he is a Maltese Shi Tzu.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Little Noodle goes to bed on top of the towel at night and when I wake in the morning she always has her feet tucked under the towel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Pinkified J

They're currently both on top of kitchen cabinets singing. 
(they're budgies)


----------



## smittykitty306

Holding paws


----------



## sdkitty

smittykitty306 said:


> Holding paws


aww
sweet
I've never had cats who were bonded


----------



## smittykitty306

sdkitty said:


> aww
> sweet
> I've never had cats who were bonded


They are buddies. This is what our calico does when she wants attention. Poor Oliver is oblivious.


----------



## sdkitty

smittykitty306 said:


> They are buddies. This is what our calico does when she wants attention. Poor Oliver is oblivious.


ha


----------



## kbell

Beside me - Holding her new hemp ball


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Little Noodle goes to bed on top of the towel at night and when I wake in the morning she always has her feet tucked under the towel
> 
> View attachment 4556362
> View attachment 4556363


How cute is this?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Super hot in Southern California right now (mid to high 90's!) so I put a cold compress on Noodle's head  Guess she stuck her tongue out on me to show how she felt


----------



## pixiejenna

Less than 24 hours after assembling the Halloween house the roof is ripped off lol.


----------



## Addicted to bags

pixiejenna said:


> Less than 24 hours after assembling the Halloween house the roof is ripped off lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578423


Look at that cute (not guilty) expression


----------



## momoc

Happy Halloween PF!


----------



## Addicted to bags

momoc said:


> Happy Halloween PF!
> 
> View attachment 4579528


That face! 
And costume


----------



## kbell

Enjoying sweater weather ❤️


----------



## Addicted to bags

kbell said:


> Enjoying sweater weather ❤️
> View attachment 4580030


Teehee, so cute! I've never put clothes on my doggie. I don't know if she would let it stay on. Maybe I'll try 

kbell, is your cutie a rottweiler?


----------



## kbell

Addicted to bags said:


> Teehee, so cute! I've never put clothes on my doggie. I don't know if she would let it stay on. Maybe I'll try
> 
> kbell, is your cutie a rottweiler?



She is mostly Rottie  I’m going to do the dog dna testing for Christmas. We’re so curious. I think my girl likes the sweaters lol. She’s so patient with us putting them on & getting them off. I just love her!


----------



## Addicted to bags

kbell said:


> She is mostly Rottie  I’m going to do the dog dna testing for Christmas. We’re so curious. I think my girl likes the sweaters lol. She’s so patient with us putting them on & getting them off. I just love her!


Awww, she sounds so sweet


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


----------



## Lilybarb

kbell said:


> Beside me - Holding her new hemp ball
> View attachment 4566020


Hey kbell, your Rottie mix is a cutie! I'm a big dog lover at heart but have a medium guy currently. Does the hemp ball have any calming effect? My Cooper (cattle dog mix) is sooo hyper & gets more anxious than any large pooch I've ever owned.


----------



## kbell

Lilybarb said:


> Hey kbell, your Rottie mix is a cutie! I'm a big dog lover at heart but have a medium guy currently. Does the hemp ball have any calming effect? My Cooper (cattle dog mix) is sooo hyper & gets more anxious than any large pooch I've ever owned.



Not that I’ve noticed... but she’s usually pretty chill anyway. She loves the hemp though! She’s chewing on some as I type. I hope you find something to help Cooper with his anxiety.


----------



## Lilybarb

kbell said:


> Not that I’ve noticed... but she’s usually pretty chill anyway. She loves the hemp though! She’s chewing on some as I type. I hope you find something to help Cooper with his anxiety.


Thank you! She looks pretty chill. We got a thunder jacket tonight - we'll see how that goes. If mine was human he'd be on valium and something for ADD just to slow his manic behind down.


----------



## Lilybarb

I must be exhausted! Cooper is having a rare moment of inactivity - he has worn himself out following me from room to room. EVERY room, as you can see in the top pic.


----------



## kbell

Lilybarb said:


> I must be exhausted! Cooper is having a rare moment of inactivity - he has worn himself out following me from room to room. EVERY room, as you can see in the top pic.



awwww he loves you


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> I must be exhausted! Cooper is having a rare moment of inactivity - he has worn himself out following me from room to room. EVERY room, as you can see in the top pic.


Maybe Cooper thinks you need herding 
Isn't he a Cattle dog mix?


----------



## Lilybarb

@kbell,   oh no doubt - I am loved! He is also incredibly nosy!
@Addicted to bags - yes cattle dog mix. He herds his toys , especially a set of a 5 balls I got just as an outlet for his herding instinct - & he does a darn good job with those!  It did take a while for him to learn it is not ok to nip people's ankles though he still tries to approach strangers from the rear (sneaky!). Cattle dog is quite different from any breed I have ever owned for sure! Very loving, but OH MY the energy is (almost) endless!


----------



## Lilybarb

The telepathic stare


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> The telepathic stare


Oh that cute face! He also looks highly intelligent which also can be a problem (for the human)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> @kbell,   oh no doubt - I am loved! He is also incredibly nosy!
> @Addicted to bags - yes cattle dog mix. He herds his toys , especially a set of a 5 balls I got just as an outlet for his herding instinct - & he does a darn good job with those!  It did take a while for him to learn it is not ok to nip people's ankles though he still tries to approach strangers from the rear (sneaky!). Cattle dog is quite different from any breed I have ever owned for sure! Very loving, but OH MY the energy is (almost) endless!


Do you have any training centers around you that would allow him to actually herd something? I'm in LA and I've heard of a place in LB that keep sheep and they train herding dogs to keep them busy and active. If his herding instinct is that strong you may need to have him stimulated and run out his energy before he's too bored. Like once or twice a month if you can manage and find a place. I watched a Dog Whisperer episode and the owners had an Australian Sheep dog that was too hyper and acting out and apparently doing the sheep herding helped with that dog.


----------



## kbell

Today was doggie daycare field trip day. My girl is having way more fun than me! 
She has a Rottie girlfriend there too


----------



## Lilybarb

kbell said:


> Today was doggie daycare field trip day. My girl is having way more fun than me!
> She has a Rottie girlfriend there too
> View attachment 4591869
> View attachment 4591870
> View attachment 4591871


Bffs! She looks so happy!


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> Do you have any training centers around you that would allow him to actually herd something? I'm in LA and I've heard of a place in LB that keep sheep and they train herding dogs to keep them busy and active. If his herding instinct is that strong you may need to have him stimulated and run out his energy before he's too bored. Like once or twice a month if you can manage and find a place. I watched a Dog Whisperer episode and the owners had an Australian Sheep dog that was too hyper and acting out and apparently doing the sheep herding helped with that dog.


That is a thought, though I am in Atlanta. Thank you for the suggestion! Tho instinctive I'm a little concerned about encouraging it as he is naturally mouthy, so I'm fearful if allowed to herd living creatures his biting would return - & we've worked really hard on that. I looked up some utube videos of the purebreds doing their jobs herding cattle & those dogs take that job very seriously! Yikes!
Here is how I felt right after Cooper joined the family...


----------



## Addicted to bags

kbell said:


> Today was doggie daycare field trip day. My girl is having way more fun than me!
> She has a Rottie girlfriend there too
> View attachment 4591869
> View attachment 4591870
> View attachment 4591871


She's smiling at you! So cute. And she managed to find a GF who is also a Rottie? Wow


----------



## coniglietta

One of my puppies is sitting in my lap. The other one is hiding under the table.


----------



## doulosforhim




----------



## bubablu

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Snoozing beside me in one of his many beds.


Ahaha, let me guess what he's doing now.


----------



## bubablu

My 14 yo cat (a rescue one!) is sleeping. First thing he did in our house at six months old was to sleep for about two days, he never liked to play, only sleep and sleep again. He's just like me


----------



## doulosforhim

doulosforhim said:


> View attachment 4592600


She is always ready for the camera ..lol


----------



## ColdSteel

The 16 year old calico kitty has the post dinner zoomies while I finish up my last work task for the evening. 

Poor baby had a UTI but was back on the mend after some antibiotics. And poor me gets to play crime scene tech with a UV light to clean up! 

Old age, kidney disease, and having like one fang has NOT slowed her down. She might as well be throwing a kegger while my back's turned.


----------



## sdkitty

ColdSteel said:


> The 16 year old calico kitty has the post dinner zoomies while I finish up my last work task for the evening.
> 
> Poor baby had a UTI but was back on the mend after some antibiotics. And poor me gets to play crime scene tech with a UV light to clean up!
> 
> Old age, kidney disease, and having like one fang has NOT slowed her down. She might as well be throwing a kegger while my back's turned.


I feel for you with the urine thing
Great she has so much energy though


----------



## cuppateatime

Taking a little nap


----------



## ColdSteel

sdkitty said:


> I feel for you with the urine thing
> Great she has so much energy though



she is a delight! She’s currently napping on my lap. 

need to fold some laundry and get the mail, but I think it can wait. She’s probably plotting how to get the thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## Lilybarb

Just looking at these napping kitties makes me yawnnnn.....


----------



## KarenKate

I have a 4-year old bunny, at the moment she is likely sleeping to charge her batteries for when we get home. She loves the attention and running around to impress us, love her with all my heart!


----------



## danvalen

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Now that you said it,, I think you are  right. Started googling - found this. Not too small either





cuppateatime said:


> Taking a little nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4600050




Beautiful!

Is your kitty sleeping with mouth open? Looks so cute


----------



## cuppateatime

danvalen said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Is your kitty sleeping with mouth open? Looks so cute


She is. She's very silly


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My poor 14 year old furbaby is sporting a dog cone due to his right eye which is ulcerated ATM. I am extremely thankful that I took him back having just been to the vet 2 days before. If I had left his eye the way it was, he would have lost it.  He paws at it, which causes it to flare up - But he was having trouble with his right eye anyway. At least he can open it now. It was completely closed.


----------



## sdkitty

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My poor furbaby is sporting a dog cone due to his right eye which is ulcerated ATM. I am extremely thankful that I took him back having just been to the vet 2 days before. If I had left his eye the way it was, he would have lost it.  He paws at it, which causes it to flare up - But he was having trouble with his right eye anyway. At least he can open it now. It was completely closed.
> 
> View attachment 4610003


aww....good that you took him in...hope he feels better soon


----------



## kbell

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My poor 14 year old furbaby is sporting a dog cone due to his right eye which is ulcerated ATM. I am extremely thankful that I took him back having just been to the vet 2 days before. If I had left his eye the way it was, he would have lost it.  He paws at it, which causes it to flare up - But he was having trouble with his right eye anyway. At least he can open it now. It was completely closed.
> 
> View attachment 4610003



awwwww - I hope he’s doing ok!


----------



## pixiejenna

Cheeto is checking out his new ski chalet


----------



## Addicted to bags

pixiejenna said:


> Cheeto is checking out his new ski chalet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615200
> View attachment 4615201


Hehehe. So cute!


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Cheeto is checking out his new ski chalet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615200
> View attachment 4615201


cute!
my cats always seem to prefer to decide for themselves which items to use.  never like store bought stuff


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> cute!
> my cats always seem to prefer to decide for themselves which items to use.  never like store bought stuff



my guys usually don’t like most of the stuff I get them but if it’s made out of cardboard they love it lol. Between the cardboard and the scratching cardboard top and bottom it will get lots of use. Any box they can fit in or scratch is a hit. I actually have to tape them together because of how insanely rough they jump on it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Forgot to give them their Christmas present a faux fur rug I found at Costco for $15. Instantly ran to it to make biscuits both of them loved it.


----------



## Yuki85

Showing his [emoji104]


----------



## lovieluvslux

My little doggie is grooming herself.  LOL


----------



## ColdSteel

Someone did not want to be my jolly little reindeer!


----------



## kbell

Running around the park in her new puffer jacket with my fiancé while I’m stuck working... at least they’re having fun! And it’s Friday!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

They are both napping which is their favorite thing to do.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Trying out her new bed. I think it's a


----------



## loves

Welp, want out


----------



## sdkitty

bird watching


----------



## Addicted to bags

loves said:


> Welp, want out
> View attachment 4652247


Oh, I love your green chairs!


----------



## loves

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh, I love your green chairs!


thank you!


----------



## Lilybarb

Cooper is enjoying his first snow ever. He eats the flakes like Snoopy in Peanuts  and makes him feel so silly!


----------



## sdkitty

playing with their spring toys ....they love these things


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> playing with their spring toys ....they love these things


Is that from Amazon? My mom's cat might like that.


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that from Amazon? My mom's cat might like that.


I got some from the local pet store and a second bag from Chewy.  They come in fat and skinny versions.  My cats seem to like the fatter ones.  I noticed when I was looking to adopt, all the local adoption agencies had these for the kitties.  IDK how older cats would do with them but the young ones love them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> I got some from the local pet store and a second bag from Chewy.  They come in fat and skinny versions.  My cats seem to like the fatter ones.  I noticed when I was looking to adopt, all the local adoption agencies had these for the kitties.  IDK how older cats would do with them but the young ones love them.


Thanks for the info. Oh, my mom's cat is a shy 6 year old so this may not work. Too bad, it's cute!


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks for the info. Oh, my mom's cat is a shy 6 year old so this may not work. Too bad, it's cute!


if the cat likes to play at all, these are worth a try....don't cost much...
https://www.chewy.com/ethical-pet-wide-durable-heavy-gauge/dp/56210


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> if the cat likes to play at all, these are worth a try....don't cost much...
> https://www.chewy.com/ethical-pet-wide-durable-heavy-gauge/dp/56210


Thanks for the link


----------



## sdkitty

hiding under a table


----------



## coniglietta

Snuggling in bed with me as I work.


----------



## jehaga




----------



## Addicted to bags

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4668402


Heehee. Peek-a-boo


----------



## sdkitty

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4668402


cute!  is that the cat in your avatar?


----------



## jehaga

sdkitty said:


> cute!  is that the cat in your avatar?


Yes


----------



## sdkitty

jehaga said:


> Yes


love a grey kitty


----------



## sdkitty

chasing each other around the house ....morning is playtime and night is real playtime....afternoon nap time


----------



## momoc

noticing me taking a photo of him

“Treats? Pets? Treats? Please?”
(Still staring as I’m typing this)


----------



## Addicted to bags

momoc said:


> View attachment 4671300
> View attachment 4671301
> View attachment 4671302
> 
> 
> noticing me taking a photo of him
> 
> “Treats? Pets? Treats? Please?”
> (Still staring as I’m typing this)


----------



## sdkitty

in kitchen hoping for a treat


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> in kitchen hoping for a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685421



Aren't all our lovely babies always doing that?


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> Aren't all our lovely babies always doing that?


yes, and don't we love to spoil them?


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> yes, and don't we love to spoil them?


----------



## sdkitty

I'm gonna deviate a bit and say what they were doing last night.  I was watching TV and heard noises.  At first I ignored the noise - kitties playing.  When it persisted I went to see.  They were jumping up on the patio door trying to catch bugs or moths outside.  Jack turned to me and meowed - as if to say "look - live things - I want to catch them"

Every now and then he talks and I don't necessarily know what he wants to tell me.  So cute.


----------



## Storm702

Pretending to be invisible on the couch


----------



## Lilybarb

Storm702 said:


> Pretending to be invisible on the couch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691060


Aaaaaah!


----------



## Murphy47

Stockpiling necessities


----------



## Addicted to bags

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4691850
> 
> Stockpiling necessities


 LMAO!


----------



## limom

Not my cat but funny anyways...
What do you mean, there is no more TP????!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

limom said:


> Not my cat but funny anyways...
> What do you mean, there is no more TP????!!!!
> View attachment 4692189


----------



## Lilybarb

A good stick, staying in the moment, no worries!


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> in kitchen hoping for a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685421


They have adjusted so well...kudos sdkitty!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Sitting next to me.


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> They have adjusted so well...kudos sdkitty!


oh yes....they are almost the perfect kitties for us....the only thing I think I would change is if they would be willing (or easier to coax) to get in the carrier to go to vet.  Hoping we won't have to do that for a long time.

Jack esp has come So Far.  He used to be so shy.  I think he spent a week mostly under the bed or in the cat condo.  Now he stalks us and jumps out when we're walking by.  Cuddles with me on the sofa and shows his belly.  Vocalizes quite a bit.  Has really come out of his shell.


----------



## sdkitty

morning play time....little girl whines for me to throw toys for her....she chases but doesn't bring back like a dog


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> morning play time....little girl whines for me to throw toys for her....she chases but doesn't bring back like a dog


My mom used to have a cat that would retrieve a small cat sized ball when I was little. We would stand at the top of the stairs and roll it down and he would chase it, bring it back for us to do again. It was so cute, I miss him.


----------



## Murphy47

Addicted to bags said:


> My mom used to have a cat that would retrieve a small cat sized ball when I was little. We would stand at the top of the stairs and roll it down and he would chase it, bring it back for us to do again. It was so cute, I miss him.



I have a cat that plays fetch. Her fav thing is the ring from the neck of a milk jug.


----------



## sdkitty

Murphy47 said:


> I have a cat that plays fetch. Her fav thing is the ring from the neck of a milk jug.


will have to try that
mine like these.  and jack likes the hard plastic ball with the bell inside


----------



## KatPerry

I laughed so hard at this.

The new reality of the Corona virus.


----------



## sdkitty

Murphy47 said:


> I have a cat that plays fetch. Her fav thing is the ring from the neck of a milk jug.


tried the ring from the milk bottle....looked like maybe he would break it....we didn't want a vet visit due to cat swallowing plastic so took it away from him.

good news.  chewy is shipping our cat toys.  they were showing out of stock but guess I ordered just in time.  I actualy got excited over cat toys


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> tried the ring from the milk bottle....looked like maybe he would break it....we didn't want a vet visit due to cat swallowing plastic so took it away from him.
> 
> good news.  chewy is shipping our cat toys.  they were showing out of stock but guess I ordered just in time.  I actualy got excited over cat toys



My kitty was rescued from a dumpster so her choice of fav toys is a bit different. 
Cup lids, milk rings and ice cubes.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Murphy47 said:


> My kitty was rescued from a dumpster so her choice of fav toys is a bit different.
> Cup lids, milk rings and ice cubes.


----------



## sdkitty

Murphy47 said:


> My kitty was rescued from a dumpster so her choice of fav toys is a bit different.
> Cup lids, milk rings and ice cubes.


cats do like to find their own toys...mine like wine corks and jumping in boxes.  they each have different preferences.  he likes the hard plastic balls with the bell inside.  she doesn't bother much with that.  likes to chase the corkscrew toys


----------



## sdkitty

hanging out with Chewy box....got our food and toys yesterday


----------



## Welltraveled!

I love my cats I do.  But my male cat is getting on my nerves.  He has been on my lap, back, head, foot....ALL DAY LONG!  I just want a little bit of space.


----------



## sdkitty

Welltraveled! said:


> I love my cats I do.  But my male cat is getting on my nerves.  He has been on my lap, back, head, foot....ALL DAY LONG!  I just want a little bit of space.


maybe covid 19 is making him feel insecure


----------



## sdkitty

sweet pea taking a break from morning playtime.  the cardboard scratch thing/bed is her home base.


----------



## pixiejenna

This morning before I went to work. So cute you can't even get mad at them lol.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> This morning before I went to work. So cute you can't even get mad at them lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702303


well not mad....they are animals.  but not good either 
I pretty much never leave food unattended with cats in the house....ours will immediately jump down if you yell at them but then will do it again


----------



## pixiejenna

I was eating my breakfast the pan only has water and very small amounts of eggs that I couldn’t scrape out lol.


----------



## Lilybarb

Always trying to keep from traveling to the bathroom alone.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> Always trying to keep from traveling to the bathroom alone.


What are you doing Mommy?


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> What are you doing Mommy?


Always!! And then the 2 semi-feral kitties sitting at the patio door watching my every move. 
6 eyes on me all the time...no escape..
I am SO PARANOID!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> Always!! And then the 2 semi-feral kitties sitting at the patio door watching my every move.
> 6 eyes on me all the time...no escape..
> I am SO PARANOID!


Oh I couldn't handle having all those eyes on me! Would drive me nuts


----------



## Lilybarb

@Addicted to bags, It _does _drive me nuts!


----------



## Ablankie

He's probably sleeping ...............


----------



## sdkitty

Ablankie said:


> He's probably sleeping ...............


cute avatar....is that your cat?


----------



## skyqueen

A bit OT but I thought I'd post for all dog/cat lovers. Saw this bag on our PurseBlog and had to have it. A great conversation bag from Staud. Different styles with hand painted pet portrait...won't break the bank! I ordered this in tan and it has an optional shoulder strap. I picked this pic of my Dirty Harry


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> A bit OT but I thought I'd post for all dog/cat lovers. Saw this bag on our PurseBlog and had to have it. A great conversation bag from Staud. Different styles with hand painted pet portrait...won't break the bank! I ordered this in tan and it has an optional shoulder strap. I picked this pic of my Dirty Harry
> View attachment 4711667
> 
> View attachment 4711668


cut bag and Dirty Harry is adorable....that face!
are you using that photo?


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> cut bag and Dirty Harry is adorable....that face!
> are you using that photo?


Yes...this is the pic I chose. I think it will look cute on the bad...good symmetry!
They hand paint cats!


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> Yes...this is the pic I chose. I think it will look cute on the bad...good symmetry!
> They hand paint cats!


dog is adorable....he looks like a puppy....please share pic when you get the bag


----------



## pixiejenna

Helping daddy eat dinner just incase he wants to share his burger with me lol.


----------



## sdkitty

jack hangin in the laundry basket....both of them find the laundry basket very interesting


----------



## Lilybarb

skyqueen said:


> A bit OT but I thought I'd post for all dog/cat lovers. Saw this bag on our PurseBlog and had to have it. A great conversation bag from Staud. Different styles with hand painted pet portrait...won't break the bank! I ordered this in tan and it has an optional shoulder strap. I picked this pic of my Dirty Harry
> View attachment 4711667
> 
> View attachment 4711668


Your pooch is So cute! With that little brown head on that little white body he looks like he was built with spare parts! Love it!


----------



## Lilybarb

One trying to pester the other.


----------



## sdkitty

Lilybarb said:


> One trying to pester the other.


do your tabbies like to roll over and offer their bellies for a rub?  mine do and I don't recall other cats I've had in the past doing that.  I was thinking maybe they are half-siblings....or maybe this is a tabby thing?


----------



## Lilybarb

sdkitty said:


> do your tabbies like to roll over and offer their bellies for a rub?  mine do and I don't recall other cats I've had in the past doing that.  I was thinking maybe they are half-siblings....or maybe this is a tabby thing?


Noo - these are my semi-feral babies. Can't touch them unless I have a bowl of their food or I'm quietly sitting down. They do allow an application of flea stuff if I apply it quickly while they're eating.  Now the indoor kitty I had before liked belly rubs from my housemate...right up to the "that's enough" bite!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lilybarb said:


> Noo - these are my semi-feral babies. Can't touch them unless I have a bowl of their food or I'm quietly sitting down. They do allow an application of flea stuff if I apply it quickly while they're eating.  Now the indoor kitty I had before liked belly rubs from my housemate...right up to the "that's enough" bite!



I have 4 feral cats now too, it’s amazing how quickly they trust me enough to feed them[emoji16][emoji3059]


----------



## sdkitty

Lilybarb said:


> Noo - these are my semi-feral babies. Can't touch them unless I have a bowl of their food or I'm quietly sitting down. They do allow an application of flea stuff if I apply it quickly while they're eating.  Now the indoor kitty I had before liked belly rubs from my housemate...right up to the "that's enough" bite!


my female is like that....I say she's a little *****y....my boy is more loving and he keeps his claws in almost all the time


----------



## Lilybarb

sdkitty said:


> my female is like that....I say she's a little *****y....my boy is more loving and he keeps his claws in almost all the time






wee drop o bush said:


> I have 4 feral cats now too, it’s amazing how quickly they trust me enough to feed them[emoji16][emoji3059]


I Love it - Congratulations!! You've been accepted - - & adopted!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here’s my latest addition Teddy. I’ve had him for 5 months now. He just turned 1 year old, two days ago. He’s a red toy poodle. Looks like he has a cigar in his mouth. 
He needs a spa day.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here’s my latest addition Teddy. I’ve had him for 5 months now. He just turned 1 year old, two days ago. He’s a red toy poodle. Looks like he has a cigar in his mouth.
> He needs a spa day.
> View attachment 4726195


He's adorable. And I think we all need spa days!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

momoc said:


> View attachment 4671300
> View attachment 4671301
> View attachment 4671302
> 
> 
> noticing me taking a photo of him
> 
> “Treats? Pets? Treats? Please?”
> (Still staring as I’m typing this)


He's a beautiful dog! Those eyes....


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My 3 babies relaxing with me on my recliner this morning.


----------



## sdkitty

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 4729800
> 
> My 3 babies relaxing with me on my recliner this morning.


love the cat with the dogs


----------



## Yuki85

I builded a House for our cats ‍♀️‍♀️[emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> I builded a House for our cats ‍♀️‍♀️[emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4731316


nice....so cats don't come in your house?


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> nice....so cats don't come in your house?



They are allowed but most of the time they just wanna stay outside in our secured garden! Hehe


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> They are allowed but most of the time they just wanna stay outside in our secured garden! Hehe


that's a nice house for them....and they can hunt 
my two were hunting spiders in the house last night......I had to spoil their fun by killing the spider.  never know if it could be one that could poison them


----------



## Lilybarb

Yuki85 said:


> I builded a House for our cats ‍♀️‍♀️[emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4731316


Wow - that is such a nice abode!!


----------



## sdkitty

claiming the new bar we just brought home - not even in place yet


----------



## smittykitty306

Hogging the blanket.


----------



## Cams

He is cuddling up by me .


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lounging around on one of her many beds spread thru-out the house


----------



## Firebird!

Sleeping on the sofa.


----------



## sdkitty

Firebird! said:


> Sleeping on the sofa.


precious!


----------



## wilding

I picked up a new boy guinea pig this afternoon named Theodore aka Teddy for short. My 2 old boys have taken a shine to him, so after spending some time in the laundry basket (haha) together while I cleaned the enclosure and washed the piggy houses they are all in it together eating happily, while Teddy is racing around popcorning and being the younger brat.. The young cat is giving me the stink eye and the older cat is chilling.


----------



## HeatherL

This was a few nights back when my husband was making spinach pasta from scratch.  The kids wanted to know where all that noise was coming from.  It was the kitchen aid.


----------



## sdkitty

HeatherL said:


> This was a few nights back when my husband was making spinach pasta from scratch.  The kids wanted to know where all that noise was coming from.  It was the kitchen aid.
> View attachment 5139485


doggie looks  concerned....nice kitchen


----------



## HeatherL

sdkitty said:


> doggie looks  concerned....nice kitchen


Thanks!  He’s just a pup & is learning new noises still.  He was concerned & inquisitive as well.  Luckily the inquisitive part won out. Lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> doggie looks  concerned....nice kitchen





HeatherL said:


> This was a few nights back when my husband was making spinach pasta from scratch.  The kids wanted to know where all that noise was coming from.  It was the kitchen aid.



I agree about the doggo looking concerned


----------



## HoneyCheerios

HeatherL said:


> This was a few nights back when my husband was making spinach pasta from scratch.  The kids wanted to know where all that noise was coming from.  It was the kitchen aid.
> View attachment 5139485



That cat is gorgeous! What breed is it?


----------



## Purseloco

Snoring


----------



## coniglietta

Wandering around my upstairs garden


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I need to rush my beloved furbaby dog Chester to vet this morning. He simply cannot laydown, just sits and stares into nothing. He turned 16 last month (August) and has severe arthritis in his back legs and high liver count issue's. Due to his high liver count anything I try to give him only would make it worse, even pain meds. I've called the vet and he will stay there for the day and I'm praying like crazy that I won't get told he needs to be at peace. I simply cannot go there. I've been an emotional wreck since last night and now I'll have injure today to see if it's his time for the rainbow bridge.

Please send prayers to my beloved furbaby Chester and that I can still get more time with him.  I'm praying like a mad woman that it's not that serious and due to covid and being in lockdown, I cannot even go inside with him. I'm totally heart broken.


----------



## BPC

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I need to rush my beloved furbaby dog Chester to vet this morning. He simply cannot laydown, just sits and stares into nothing. He turned 16 last month (August) and has severe arthritis in his back legs and high liver count issue's. Due to his high liver count anything I try to give him only would make it worse, even pain meds. I've called the vet and he will stay there for the day and I'm praying like crazy that I won't get told he needs to be at peace. I simply cannot go there. I've been an emotional wreck since last night and now I'll have injure today to see if it's his time for the rainbow bridge.
> 
> Please send prayers to my beloved furbaby Chester and that I can still get more time with him.  I'm praying like a mad woman that it's not that serious and due to covid and being in lockdown, I cannot even go inside with him. I'm totally heart broken.


 
I'm so sorry. Will be thinking of and sending positive vibes for Chester


----------



## lulilu

Prayers for Chester and you, dear.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Prayers for the both of you!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Oh my word! I'm just so mentally and physically exhausted. My furbaby Chester spent the day at the vet and he finally released his bladder. My veterinarian thought it might be a bladder issue. He hadn't been to toilet nearly all day. He wasn't eating, drinking, just sitting like in a coma, he just couldn't laydown. They gave him pain medication and he finally released his bowel. They then took an x-ray which required a mild sedative, which with his history of a high liver count could cause more harm. I had to let them, what choice did I have. It seems his back disc's have diminished greatly due to age, so this on top of his chronic arthritis in both his back legs, he now also has severe back issue's. If it wasn't for a Member here who suggested I give him denamarin ( to help with his liver count many years ago), he wouldn't still be with me now. That changed his life span. Even my vet is surprised with all his health issue's, he is still with me. He is still not 100% and I have to give him pain medication once a day, so he's comfortable. He came home with chronic diarrhea, I thought it might just be the sedative and pain medication, but it's still ongoing. Not as bad now, it seems to have softened up a little. I think now he is on borrowed time and all I can do is try to keep him comfortable as as can. I don't know when I will have to make a decision for his time for over the rainbow bridge, but I know I'll be begging them not to. 

Thank you to all who responded to my post, at least you all can relate to what I'm going through. So God bless you all!


----------



## pukasonqo

Currently on her observation deck (window sill) watching the rain and hoping for a glimpse of the magpies or the minah birds


----------



## nnc14595

he is trying to bite his tail......
เล่นบาคาร่า


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Going to the outside bathroom. I swear he will give me a heart attack. He turned 16 in August. He's doing so much better ATM.       That patch of lawn isn't doing well at all!


----------



## sdkitty

both of them laying under the coffee table


----------



## lill_canele

Sleeping~


----------



## HeatherL

HoneyCheerios said:


> That cat is gorgeous! What breed is it?


Hi, sorry I never received a notification that I received a reply.  Thank you!
He’s was adopted from a shelter at approx 3 months old so he’s listed as domestic medium hair.  I have done some research and he really reminds me of a Nebelung in both looks and personality but he’s just my beautiful mix.


----------



## pukasonqo

Miles is hiding from the heat in the shady spots in the garden
God knows what Ichabod is up to!


----------



## lill_canele

Napping ~


----------



## pinky7129

Enjoying the Berkshires view


----------



## doulosforhim

Napping


----------



## Yuki85

Sleeping??!!!


----------



## MAGJES

The black one (Baby 11 yrs.) adores the white one (Winston 13 yrs.).
Winston acts like he only tolerates Baby but I know he would be lost without her.


----------



## Christofle

She’s currently an amateur florist trimming away…


----------



## lill_canele

Bedtime!


----------



## Addicted to bags

She's happily eating a crust from a pizza


----------



## Sferics

They're chasing each other though the house...little tornado.


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> They're chasing each other though the house...little tornado.


my two kitties do that....so funny....and the girl who isn't usually the aggressor sometimes initiates the chase


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> my two kitties do that....so funny....and the girl who isn't usually the aggressor sometimes initiates the chase


Yes, seems they have their own dynamics going on in these games 

I love how they waylay and wiggle and run like crazy


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> Yes, seems they have their own dynamics going on in these games
> 
> I love how they waylay and wiggle and run like crazy


mine will sometimes vocalize - meow for him, kinda whine for her (she has a squeak for a meow) when they want to play (with each other or with us)


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> mine will sometimes vocalize - meow for him, kinda whine for her (she has a squeak for a meow) when they want to play (with each other or with us)


Oh yes, I know this, too! It's so cute! 
And how they all have different voices


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> Oh yes, I know this, too! It's so cute!
> And how they all have different voices


I cannot understand my girl.  I've never had a cat like her.  She squeals when you pet her - not sure if she's saying "that's enough"
She squeals when she wants food; that I understand.
She's cute but kinda grouchy or touchy


----------



## lill_canele

Being good while mummy is shopping!


----------



## zinacef

We had to bring our first family pet Max , an 11 yo Yorkie to Animal ER. I came home with his front legs knuckled over. He’s having hard time walking and I’m sure he crawled from his bed to our dining room gate, he always wait for me there. We are so heartbroken, they were gonna send us on emergency trip to be admitted in a university vet hospital located 3 hours away but I just got off from all night work and I can’t drive so he stayed in this university ER. we are taking him Monday early am. He has neurological disorder and needs MRI, we already have a neurologist on board and will meet them tomorrow. most likely has a cervical to thoracic spine lesion. This university ER is great , we visit almost every 4 hours. It’s open 24/7 for visits. We had been fortunate to live just few miles from this ER. My husband visits “little man” before bedtime and at dawn when he wakes up. He has to be admitted because he has to get some meds.


 with all hope and prayer it’s not CA, this happened quick. He was puny last Friday and a little weak on right leg. By Saturday, he was kneeling, has impaired proprioception but still has sensation to pain. I hope to find answers and guidance tomorrow, btw we do have another so much older Yorkie who has end stage heart failure and just a little meanie and grouch all the time, funny as you could make it. We got him 3 yrs after max came to our home.


----------



## sdkitty

zinacef said:


> We had to bring our first family pet Max , an 11 yo Yorkie to Animal ER. I came home with his front legs knuckled over. He’s having hard time walking and I’m sure he crawled from his bed to our dining room gate, he always wait for me there. We are so heartbroken, they were gonna send us on emergency trip to be admitted in a university vet hospital located 3 hours away but I just got off from all night work and I can’t drive so he stayed in this university ER. we are taking him Monday early am. He has neurological disorder and needs MRI, we already have a neurologist on board and will meet them tomorrow. most likely has a cervical to thoracic spine lesion. This university ER is great , we visit almost every 4 hours. It’s open 24/7 for visits. We had been fortunate to live just few miles from this ER. My husband visits “little man” before bedtime and at dawn when he wakes up. He has to be admitted because he has to get some meds.
> 
> 
> with all hope and prayer it’s not CA, this happened quick. He was puny last Friday and a little weak on right leg. By Saturday, he was kneeling, has impaired proprioception but still has sensation to pain. I hope to find answers and guidance tomorrow, btw we do have another so much older Yorkie who has end stage heart failure and just a little meanie and grouch all the time, funny as you could make it. We got him 3 yrs after max came to our home.


so sorry for what you and your little dog are going through


----------



## zinacef

The girls just came home for their visit and they said he’s walking normal but got too excited and started getting weak and shaky. we’re just glad we have a university vet school that offers this specialty, hard it maybe to get a consult but we will be able to meet them tomorrow after doing just phone consult this weekend.


----------



## Addicted to bags

zinacef said:


> The girls just came home for their visit and they said he’s walking normal but got too excited and started getting weak and shaky. we’re just glad we have a university vet school that offers this specialty, hard it maybe to get a consult but we will be able to meet them tomorrow after doing just phone consult this weekend.


Wishing all the best for your fur baby


----------



## LVtingting

zinacef said:


> We had to bring our first family pet Max , an 11 yo Yorkie to Animal ER. I came home with his front legs knuckled over. He’s having hard time walking and I’m sure he crawled from his bed to our dining room gate, he always wait for me there. We are so heartbroken, they were gonna send us on emergency trip to be admitted in a university vet hospital located 3 hours away but I just got off from all night work and I can’t drive so he stayed in this university ER. we are taking him Monday early am. He has neurological disorder and needs MRI, we already have a neurologist on board and will meet them tomorrow. most likely has a cervical to thoracic spine lesion. This university ER is great , we visit almost every 4 hours. It’s open 24/7 for visits. We had been fortunate to live just few miles from this ER. My husband visits “little man” before bedtime and at dawn when he wakes up. He has to be admitted because he has to get some meds.
> 
> 
> with all hope and prayer it’s not CA, this happened quick. He was puny last Friday and a little weak on right leg. By Saturday, he was kneeling, has impaired proprioception but still has sensation to pain. I hope to find answers and guidance tomorrow, btw we do have another so much older Yorkie who has end stage heart failure and just a little meanie and grouch all the time, funny as you could make it. We got him 3 yrs after max came to our home.


Wishing you the best outcome for your fur baby


----------



## zinacef

Update: so Max was seen in the University animal hospital —- it was our first time to go to such and it was a great experience. They did their assessments and recommendations done by an ER, attending DVM and a neurologist. His conditions has improved on Valium and neurontin, has to do strict crate rest. This is the challenge because I totally failed on crate training. Our boys ran around the house and the yard like they own it.They added trazodone to make crate rest bearable. As I’m always on “couch rest” when I’m off, streaming something or on Tpf, so he will sit with me for the most part. If his symptoms will not resolve in 2 weeks with med management we will schedule CT and or MRI. It wasn’t done yesterday because it wasn’t an emergency and they have a ton of neuro cases waiting. That I understand, animal neurology is very limited and we’re fortunate to have been seen since Saturday. Thank you for letting me share our journey with Max, definitely a challenge but we will make it.


----------



## sdkitty

zinacef said:


> Update: so Max was seen in the University animal hospital —- it was our first time to go to such and it was a great experience. They did their assessments and recommendations done by an ER, attending DVM and a neurologist. His conditions has improved on Valium and neurontin, has to do strict crate rest. This is the challenge because I totally failed on crate training. Our boys ran around the house and the yard like they own it.They added trazodone to make crate rest bearable. As I’m always on “couch rest” when I’m off, streaming something or on Tpf, so he will sit with me for the most part. If his symptoms will not resolve in 2 weeks with med management we will schedule CT and or MRI. It wasn’t done yesterday because it wasn’t an emergency and they have a ton of neuro cases waiting. That I understand, animal neurology is very limited and we’re fortunate to have been seen since Saturday. Thank you for letting me share our journey with Max, definitely a challenge but we will make it.


sounds like he got great care and you were saved the trauma and expense of the CT or MRI...hope he won't need further treatment


----------



## 336

Snoring so loud I can hear him from upstairs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I had to rush my beloved furbaby dog Chester to the vet last Friday. He was throwing up and passing blood in his stools. He's had liver issue's for years now, some of you that have followed my posts on this Thread would know all about his issue's. He turns 17 at the end of this Month, already the 1st of August here. My heart has dropped into my stomach and I have a feeling I'm going to get asked to make the decision for him to go over the rainbow bridge. I just cannot do it, I don't know how I'm going to get through this if he doesn't bounce back again. I'm so devastated already, he has no life in him, he looks just miserable and I've being trying everything I can to encourage him to walk. I don't want him to suffer, but on the other hand, I simply cannot imagine my life without him. It's going to destroy my soul if something happens to him and I seriously don't know if I'll ever bounce back myself.


----------



## sdkitty

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I had to rush my beloved furbaby dog Chester to the vet last Friday. He was throwing up and passing blood in his stools. He's had liver issue's for years now, some of you that have followed my posts on this Thread would know all about his issue's. He turns 17 at the end of this Month, already the 1st of August here. My heart has dropped into my stomach and I have a feeling I'm going to get asked to make the decision for him to go over the rainbow bridge. I just cannot do it, I don't know how I'm going to get through this if he doesn't bounce back again. I'm so devastated already, he has no life in him, he looks just miserable and I've being trying everything I can to encourage him to walk. I don't want him to suffer, but on the other hand, I simply cannot imagine my life without him. It's going to destroy my soul if something happens to him and I seriously don't know if I'll ever bounce back myself.


Oh dear.  these are hard decisions.  you don't want to lose him but you have to do what's best for him.  If you see he is suffering and the vet says so, then maybe you need to help him pass.
It's terrible to do I know but sometimes we have to
So sorry!


----------



## lill_canele

Napping~


----------



## sdkitty

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I had to rush my beloved furbaby dog Chester to the vet last Friday. He was throwing up and passing blood in his stools. He's had liver issue's for years now, some of you that have followed my posts on this Thread would know all about his issue's. He turns 17 at the end of this Month, already the 1st of August here. My heart has dropped into my stomach and I have a feeling I'm going to get asked to make the decision for him to go over the rainbow bridge. I just cannot do it, I don't know how I'm going to get through this if he doesn't bounce back again. I'm so devastated already, he has no life in him, he looks just miserable and I've being trying everything I can to encourage him to walk. I don't want him to suffer, but on the other hand, I simply cannot imagine my life without him. It's going to destroy my soul if something happens to him and I seriously don't know if I'll ever bounce back myself.


How is Chester?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

sdkitty said:


> Oh dear.  these are hard decisions.  you don't want to lose him but you have to do what's best for him.  If you see he is suffering and the vet says so, then maybe you need to help him pass.
> It's terrible to do I know but sometimes we have to
> So sorry!



He's no better and getting worse, so back to vet again this morning and they will let me know if it's his time. I've been praying that he passes in his sleep so I don't have to make the decision, but he still battles on. I just don't have the words, my heart is utterly broken. 17 LONG years I've had him and he's been my emotional support dog when I came out of rehab after learning to walk again. The pain, the endless crushing pain of losing him is beyond anything I could imagine.


----------



## sdkitty

lovlouisvuitton said:


> He's no better and getting worse, so back to vet again this morning and they will let me know if it's his time. I've been praying that he passes in his sleep so I don't have to make the decision, but he still battles on. I just don't have the words, my heart is utterly broken. 17 LONG years I've had him and he's been my emotional support dog when I came out of rehab after learning to walk again. The pain, the endless crushing pain of losing him is beyond anything I could imagine.


Oh, poor little guy
My sympathy to you and him


----------



## sand

Hanging out and watching TV together!


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> Hanging out and watching TV together!
> 
> View attachment 5588880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588881


what a pair!  the cat is huge.  Maine Coon?


----------



## Kevinaxx

sdkitty said:


> what a pair!  the cat is huge.  Maine Coon?


The tail looks like it.



sand said:


> Hanging out and watching TV together!
> 
> View attachment 5588880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588881


I love that they’re chilling together and the cat is half sprawled over the dog and the dog is like


----------



## sdkitty

Kevinaxx said:


> The tail looks like it.
> 
> 
> I love that they’re chilling together and the cat is half sprawled over the dog and the dog is like


yes....they like each other....the dog looks like maybe a springer spaniel and the cat isn't that much smaller than the dog


----------



## sand

^ Odie is a Springer Spaniel but not sure what our kitty, Johnny, is....both are rescues.   The picture is misleading as Johnny is pretty average size for a cat (10 or 11 pounds), he is just very long!  Johnny is also fearless which is so surprising as he has very limited sight as his eyes never fully developed.   I think he only sees shadows/light.   Odie is on the larger side for springers weighing in at 65 lbs.


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> ^ Odie is a Springer Spaniel but not sure what our kitty, Johnny, is....both are rescues.   The picture is misleading as Johnny is pretty average size for a cat (10 or 11 pounds), he is just very long!  Johnny is also fearless which is so surprising as he has very limited sight as his eyes never fully developed.   I think he only sees shadows/light.   Odie is on the larger side for springers weighing in at 65 lbs.


Oh, so great that you rescued esp a cat with a "handicap"
hopefully with that impaired vision, he's an indoor kitty


----------



## sand

^ Yes, every cat I have owned is an 'indoor only' cat!    Johnny was in rescue for over 3 years (he was dumped at the shelter as a 4 or 5 week old kitten, presumably because of his handicap which, btw, doesn't slow him down one bit).   I still don't understand why no one adopted him before me as he is an absolute gem.   Super happy, affectionate and adventurous.


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> ^ Yes, every cat I have owned is an 'indoor only' cat!    Johnny was in rescue for over 3 years (he was dumped at the shelter as a 4 or 5 week old kitten, presumably because of his handicap which, btw, doesn't slow him down one bit).   I still don't understand why no one adopted him before me as he is an absolute gem.   Super happy, affectionate and adventurous.


aww....so glad you rescued him
and I'm sure he appreciates it


----------



## lill_canele

Shopping with his mummy!


----------



## sdkitty

lill_canele said:


> Shopping with his mummy!
> 
> View attachment 5598576
> View attachment 5598577
> View attachment 5598578


and dressed up for the trip


----------



## Addicted to bags

lill_canele said:


> Shopping with his mummy!
> 
> View attachment 5598576
> View attachment 5598577
> View attachment 5598578


I see by the packages he's a power shopper!


----------



## lill_canele

Being a patient boy in the fitting room!


----------



## sdkitty

lill_canele said:


> Being a patient boy in the fitting room!
> 
> View attachment 5616899
> 
> View attachment 5616900


he goes shopping a lot


----------



## lill_canele

sdkitty said:


> he goes shopping a lot


Haha this is the only outdoor mall that is pet friendly that’s somewhat close by. I try to make an effort to get him out of the house   . But the dog park here isn’t great (not the most well managed or hygenic), the farmer’s market does not allow dogs and beach parking is atrocious, so to the mall we go!


----------



## sdkitty

little girl just jumped up on stool next to me....she likes to know what I'm doing but I don't need to touch her


----------



## MainlyBailey

Dreaming and farting (my newest rescue daughter)


----------



## Sferics

My boy is fighting for his life against FIP...and he will win. He will!


----------



## sdkitty

MainlyBailey said:


> Dreaming and farting (my newest rescue daughter)
> 
> View attachment 5630120


she's a lucky girl and I'm sure she will repay you a thousand times


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> My boy is fighting for his life against FIP...and he will win. He will!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630122


wow, hugs to you and him


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> wow, hugs to you and him


Thank you


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> Thank you


he's so cute...is he young?


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> he's so cute...is he young?


Just about one year old, we don't know exactly. Blood values getting so much better since medication...I'm so thankful. The meds are not approved in my country, so we have to do the injections (no vet is allowed to) for 84 long days...but there is no option as he would die without it.


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> I cannot understand my girl.  I've never had a cat like her.  She squeals when you pet her - not sure if she's saying "that's enough"
> She squeals when she wants food; that I understand.
> She's cute but kinda grouchy or touchy


Totally did miss on this post  
It is so fascinating how they all have their own quirks. I found it almost laughable, when not so many yeas ago, science came up with the "news" that animals indeed have different character traits...oh really?


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> Just about one year old, we don't know exactly. Blood values getting so much better since medication...I'm so thankful. The meds are not approved in my country, so we have to do the injections (no vet is allowed to) for 84 long days...but there is no option as he would die without it.


wow....just a baby
so he tolerates you giving him the injections?  I'd have great difficulty with mine.  my boy gets upset and tries everything to avoid just having me put Advantage flea treatment on him


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> wow....just a baby
> so he tolerates you giving him the injections?  I'd have great difficulty with mine.  my boy gets upset and tries everything to avoid just having me put Advantage flea treatment on him


Yes, he has so much life ahead...it would be so unfair. 
I know the flea treatment thing, they totally go nuts, right? But why? It can't be THAT bad 
When we started the injections (which also burn like hell  ) he was weak, and I could hold him easily with my bare hands. He got back his strength just after some days, and now I stand there with an old leather coat and leather gloves and trick and muddle him into a blanket to only stick out his little flanks, while my partner does the injection. It is just five seconds, but it seems so archaic. But other to the flea treatment, where it doesn't matter if it is two cm on the right, with a needle in the play here, I have to hold him still for the few seconds. That's what it makes it a little bit more "wrestling". I think the "no" from the kitty is just the same in both situations, flea treatment or injection. 
He gets A LOT of treats after, and he is just pouting for 5 minutes


----------



## MainlyBailey

sdkitty said:


> she's a lucky girl and I'm sure she will repay you a thousand times


Awww thank you. I’m the lucky one! She’s already made me 100000x happier.


----------



## sdkitty

MainlyBailey said:


> Awww thank you. I’m the lucky one! She’s already made me 100000x happier.


I think the know and appreciate it when they're rescued


----------



## MainlyBailey

sdkitty said:


> I think the know and appreciate it when they're rescued


I think so, too. I’ve been volunteering/fostering for a long time and it’s my life goal to open a shelter with a friend. Looks like I’ll be picking up another foster soon!


----------



## lill_canele

Napping~


----------



## lill_canele

Sunbathing~


----------



## sdkitty

lill_canele said:


> Sunbathing~
> 
> View attachment 5647667
> View attachment 5647668


looks like he has a nice setup there 
sometimes when I see our cats sunning themselves on the rug near the patio door I say what I good life they have


----------



## lill_canele

sdkitty said:


> looks like he has a nice setup there
> sometimes when I see our cats sunning themselves on the rug near the patio door I say what I good life they have


He actually has a little outdoor cot but he barely uses it. Much prefers the outdoor sofas designed for humans. 

I know, me too! I want to be my dog in my next life.


----------



## lill_canele

We just got back from the dog park!
He had a great time.
Napping now.


----------



## Addicted to bags

It's raining hard outside so no usual morning walk for her. She's napping in compensation


----------

